# LEICESTER FUCKERN CITY



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:mark:

:bow

*LONG LIVE THE KING*​
mods pls sticky @Seabs @Joel


HERE IS A LINK TO THE FIXTURES YOU LAZY FUCKS http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/premier-league/fixtures

PERSONA NON GRATA (_That's latin for ut_):

- Joel
- Camillepunk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2015-16 EPL THREAD FEATURING NEWCASTLE AND JOHN CARVIOLA*

Remind me to unlock it in August.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2015-16 EPL THREAD FEATURING NEWCASTLE AND JOHN CARVIOLA*

ointandlaugh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2015-16 EPL THREAD FEATURING NEWCASTLE AND JOHN CARVIOLA*

Update the first post with the fixtures, Green Light.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2015-16 EPL THREAD FEATURING NEWCASTLE AND JOHN CARVIOLA*

Say what you like about my attempt at a Prem thread, but at least it had the fixtures (ps, John Carviola isn't at Newcastle anymore).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2015-16 EPL THREAD FEATURING NEWCASTLE AND JOHN CARVIOLA*

1/ This thread was posted on the 24th of May. They were no new Premier League fixtures and Carviola was still running wild.

2/ That fixture thread was made by you, so I don't think anyone really wanted to post in it :lebron8


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2015-16 EPL THREAD FEATURING NEWCASTLE AND STEVE McCLAREN'S UMBRELLA OF DESTINY*

:drose


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: GREEN LIGHT CENSORED!*

#TeamGreenLight

Also, only links from the Mirror and Sky Sports allowed, as they are our preferred media partners.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I don't like this FAKE, lazy ass thread. Green Light needs to learn.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

This is the original. Jol pledged that this thread would be used, and I am going to make that scoundrel stand by his word.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

You're a good man Bulk. This is a victory for democracy. 

I am hereby calling for Joel to be REMOVED FROM POWER. Use the hashtag #JoelOut and together we can rid ourselves of this tyrant just like the Egyptians did.


#JoelOut


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

This is a miscarriage of justice. I demand me and Green Light fight each other for the right to host the premier league thread.





Or else I'll spam this thread with Sol Campbell and Giroud's naked asses


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

#JoelOut


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

DA, Marty and GL want me out.

There you have it, folks. The Oddities have been resurrected and they want me out.

BULK, you should be absolutely ASHAMED of yourself. I suggest before you shower, you have a long hard look at yourself in the mirror, young lady. I will not play a game of opening and closing thread, thus bringing this fine Sports section into disrepute.

Premier League talk? Chelsea will not retain the league.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hard to take this thread seriously when it's been created by someone responsible for driving a football genius away from their own club.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> You're a good man Bulk. This is a victory for democracy.
> 
> I am hereby calling for Joel to be REMOVED FROM POWER. Use the hashtag #JoelOut and together we can rid ourselves of this tyrant just like the Egyptians did.
> 
> ...



pls don't call her a man she's very sensitive


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

My sincerest apologies for that Shep.

PEOPLE WHO ARE NO LONGER WELCOME IN THIS THREAD:

- Joel
- Camillepunk 

Will add this list to the OP and keep it updated. You have been warned.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I assume that list is case-sensitive? :archer


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

You're not worth two capital letters.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Cathro to Newcastle. In before top five.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Why not go for the idea nobody wants and use my thread?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: GREEN LIGHT CENSORED!*

#JoelOut

Is something I can certainly get behind. 

#TeamGreenLight


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

#TeamJoel 

#HanksThreadBackIn 

#TeamCorporate

#Accpeting 






#BalotelliCouldStillComeGood


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










Should be the new forum logo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

#teamkiz


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Well if everyone else is going to...

#DAvengers 

For all you guests who come on this site to read the football threads, be sure to register and join #DAvengers and I will teach you all how to pun


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> This is a miscarriage of justice. I demand me and Green Light fight each other for the right to host the premier league thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its okay, just wait until next season as there will be an opening while Green Light makes the Championship thread to talk to nige :evil


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

this never happened when i made the prem thread last year :quimby


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

ENOUGH OF THIS HORSESHIT. THIS THREAD IS THE THREAD. THAT'S IT, END OF. NO MORE DISCUSSION. NO HANK THREAD, NO #TEAMJOEL AND ESPECIALLY NO FUCKING DAVENGERS. MY THREAD, MY RULES. IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT YOU CAN GO HOME.

The next post ITT better actually be about football or else I'm gonna go outside and kick my neighbour's cat. So think carefully before you post because that's gonna be on your conscience.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Davengers. :mj4

Guess you have a cat to kick. :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> I'm gonna go outside and kick my neighbour's cat.


Green Light confirmed the son of:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I see you down there, eleven guests.......I see you


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rockhead said:


> Davengers. :mj4
> 
> Guess you have a cat to kick. :mj2


You think this is funny but how funny is it that there is now an innocent cat on its way to the ER with several broken ribs because of you? Actions have consequences Cockhead. You gon learn today.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Why weren't the DAVENGERS there to protect the cat. :homer2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I was gonna type *DAvengers ASSEMBLE* but then that wouldn't have been a post about football and we would have been directly responsible for the injured cat


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Added a poll


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The omission of Chelsea fans in that poll is glaring


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

#JoelOut


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



DwayneAustin said:


> The omission of Chelsea fans in that poll is glaring


You should be happy Chelsea aren't in the poll, as it gives Liverpool the chance of actually winning something :lebron8


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

They are both equally terrible and should all be *rouned* up, placed into a rocket and shot into the sun

#spasticthreadstartersout


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Reported


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

hop u spelt every right gren lite


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I hope they are sent to the sun in Kix's avy


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I approve of this poll change


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

brb off to the sun


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> You should be happy Chelsea aren't in the poll, as it gives Liverpool the chance of actually winning something :lebron8


#JoelOut


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The state of this thread (this phrase is fun to use btw). 

I told you guys it would be hard to take a thread made by a Newcastle fan seriously and sure enough I have been vindicated, much like Alan Pardew was vindicated when he left the ungrateful delusional fans at Newcastle for a club where his genius was respected as he went on to accomplish incredible feats. I guess what I'm saying is Green Light deserves the bad things that happen to him, and we need a new English fitba thread. Preferably one made by WF's resident paragon of virtue, *Shepard*.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

@Joel are you gonna do something about all these unprovoked personal attacks against me?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Transfer window isn't open yet, but just for fun - the top-6 in the PL next season? You can revise it after the season starts.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Found Mercier's snapchat.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Razor King said:


> Transfer window isn't open yet, but just for fun - the top-6 in the PL next season? You can revise it after the season starts.



*Playing it safe predictions:*

1) Chelsea

2) City

3) United

4) Arsenal

5) Liverpool

6) Spurs


*I don't give a fuck predictions:*

1) City

2) Chelsea

3) Liverpool

4) Arsenal

5) United

6) Spurs


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1. Arsenal
2. Chelsea
3. City
4. Utd
5. Spurs
6. Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelsea looking like they'll be fighting for fourth so far, so I refuse to predict right now


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

city
chelsea
arsenal
daylight


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1. Arsenal
2. Chelsea
3. City
4. United
5. Liverpool
6. Swansea


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1. Liverpool
2. Crystal Palace
3. Swansea
4. Southampton
5. Aston Villa 
6. Sunderland
20. Newcastle

subject to change with transfer developments obv


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelsea
United
City
Arsenal
Liverpool
Spurs


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'd say:

City
Chelsea
Arsenal
United
Liverpool
Spurs Swansea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1) Chelsea (No one else has strengthened enough to convince me Chelsea aren't clear favourites)
2) Arsenal (Already solved one of their major issues with the signing of Cech, could see them pushing close before Arsenalling it all away)
-----------GAP (That will probably be eroded by City and United's transfer activities)------------
3) City (Current "In:" column is blank and I don't have a lot of faith in the current team outside of Aguero/Silva)
4) United (Less than fantastic defence and Non-Rooney striking options. Every "What if they sign ____?" met with "What if they lose De Gea?")
5) Liverpool (Promising looking window but still Liverpool, still a Liverpool defence, still :brodgers)
6) Spurs (Rose, Walker, Mason and Townsend potentially all first team players)


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I would say: 

1. Chelsea
2. Arsenal
3. City
4. United / Liverpool
5. United / Liverpool
6. Most likely Spurs, but could easily be some other team (maybe Swansea)

But what do I know?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Mine: 

1. Chelsea.
2. ManU.
3. Arsenal. 
4. Liverpool. 
5. Tottenham.
6. City.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fighter Daron said:


> Mine:
> 
> 1. Chelsea.
> 2. ManU.
> ...


City below Tottenham? Steady on there. Admittedly, City have an ageing squad (the first team is mostly unchanged since "Agüeroooooooo" happened) and I expect them to finish lower than second this season. But sixth? They still do have genuine quality and I don't see the likes of Liverpool or Tottenham finishing ahead of them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Gunna play it safe and go with United for the Quad.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



V. Skybox said:


> City below Tottenham? Steady on there. Admittedly, City have an ageing squad (the first team is mostly unchanged since "Agüeroooooooo" happened) and I expect them to finish lower than second this season. But sixth? They still do have genuine quality and I don't see the likes of Liverpool or Tottenham finishing ahead of them.


City has a godawful coach, all their good players are old or/and injury prone, their defense suck (GK included) and their signings are stupid every summer (signing Fernandinho and a year later Fernando :lol ).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

a real madrid fan commenting on stupid signings?

goodness me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fighter Daron said:


> City has a godawful coach, all their good players are old or/and injury prone, their defense suck (GK included) and their signings are stupid every summer (signing Fernandinho and a year later Fernando :lol ).



Agreed with all of this. And the fanbase is awful too, case in point Kiz.

Hala Madrid.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Congratulations to @Rockhead for receiving my 100th like  :hb


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


> a real madrid fan commenting on stupid signings?
> 
> goodness me.


Tell me more.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

i don't have the time to educate the stupid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Nigel Pearson sacked. Started off hating him, but as the season went on, I started to like the arrogant cunt. Will miss his interviews next season.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

My top six predictions:

1.) Chelsea
2.) Arsenal
3.) Manchester United
4.) Manchester City
5.) Liverpool
6.) Swansea/Southampton/Tottenham

Hard to call at this stage, probably have a better idea once the window closes.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Pearson sacked by Leicester City.

I'm surprised but can't say I feel sorry for him tbh. Apparently the club say the working relationship with the board broke down.

He was probably an arrogant knob with them too tbh.

Still, sacked after the great escape.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

judging him solely on results it's obviously a super harsh sacking, there surely has to be more to it.

could this have anything to do with the club sacking his son or am I just going into full tinfoil hat mode here?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I assume sacking his son will have played a part. he was basically the second coming of jesus in the eyes of the owners when he kept them up and they had the chance to sack him when they looked dead and gone. Be interesting to see who they get in and whether he'll be able to replicate the job pearson did with that squad.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

What his son was actually involved in probably put a strain on it too.

It'd be a decent job to get. They've got a pretty good squad and are willing to invest.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



















:mark:


EDIT

I HAVE RECEIVED AN E-MAIL FROM THE ANONYMOUS GENERAL MANAGER HEAD COACH :risingangle

AND I QUOTE



> Steve McClaren
> 
> "Thank you for the warm welcome"
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve, I look forward to hearing from you soon.

:loweringangle


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Ranieri to Leicester huh? Bigger chance of them being relegated just possibly shot up then.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Early predictions for the Prem. Feel free to tell me how wrong I am.

01. Arsenal
Yes, Arsenal. I saw them as being contenders last year and they've just gotten stronger since. Only a top-level striker (and maybe DM cover) needed and this is a lock.

02. Chelsea
Chelsea have actually taken a step backwards with their only major transfers so far, with the arrival of Falcao more or less guaranteeing the more consistent and less injury-prone Loic Remy will be frozen out. They certainly have a talented squad as it is, but I see them missing out.

03. Man City
Pellegrini's determined to see out his contract, but that may not be possible if big-name capture Sterling doesn't perform. I don't suspect he'll perform. This season will leave the fans hoping that Guardiola (whose contract will also be up) comes to them and makes some big changes to a squad that, minus Raheem, has barely expanded since AGUEROOOOOOOOO.

04. Man Utd
With a ridiculous transfer outlay, anything below a major title challenge will be unacceptable. Sadly for United, it looks like they'll just have to settle for the fourth place trophy. van Gaal's wife will be happy when this season ends, because her husband will be out of a job before then.

05. Tottenham
If Harry Kane continues his form from the previous season (which I suspect he will) Tottenham will be able to challenge for a Champions League place, but eventually miss out on overall squad quality to United. And, of course, this will be Kane's last season for Tottenham if his form continues.

06. Swansea
They just keep getting better and better, and Ayew for free is a colossal steal. I see them taking points off quite a few big teams.

07. Liverpool
A demoralised squad with a manager that's been content to replace his key players with mid-table men - Brendan Rodgers must be one of the frontrunners for the Sack Race this season. The first trip to Stoke will say a lot. Who's up for another 6-1?

08. Southampton
They won't quite be able to replicate last season's heroics due to Europa League fixture congestion, but Koeman's ability to get something from nothing in the squad department will see them edge to eighth.

09. Everton
This is the season that will finally answer the question: "Is Roberto Martinez actually that good?" with "um, not really".

10. Crystal Palace
Alan Pardew is a colossal cunt, but I'm thinking he'll do well with this Palace side. Yohan Cabaye will be key in their upward rise.

11. Stoke
You don't get anywhere by playing defensive these days, and Stoke's classic negative football will be their undoing this season. Just think that they have a possible brilliant front three that will be completely ruined by the style they play.

12. West Ham
No happy ending for Upton Park, as a lack of proper pre-season will ruin the Hammers. Bilic at least won't play like Allardyce did, but the returns won't be any better.

13. Newcastle
Wijnaldum and Mitrovic are signings that really do excite me; this season, I reckon, will be the one where Steve McClaren proves he's not completely useless at management (if only because of the lack of quality below him).

14. West Brom
Just like every Tony Pulis season. They'll survive, but that's about it.

15. Sunderland
Groundhog Day all over again for Sunderland. At best, they'll spend all of their time constantly on the fringes of the relegation battle, but at worst they'll have to save themselves like they have the past two seasons.

16. Aston Villa
Once again, the most positive thing about Villa's season is that they'll stay up. Benteke and Delph will be big losses that will completely offset any improvements they'll make.

17. Leicester
The appointment of proven failure Ranieri is comical, so they'll be near the bottom, but the glimmers of Prem quality in their squad will see them safe. Just.

18. Bournemouth
Eddie Howe is a future top-class manager, burdened with a set of players who just aren't of the standard to be realistic Premier League members. Even when Bournemouth go down, I suspect he may stay in the Prem with another club.

19. Norwich
Same as above, but change "Eddie Howe" to "Alex Neil" and consider that the players are even worse (and on higher wages to boot).

20. Watford
Quique Flores is in way over his head, as he has with every other club he's been in. Even if they were to transfer every player the Pozzo family clubs have, Watford are doomed to relegation.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Well if we are doing full table predictions....

1. Arsenal. I would have said Chelsea a few weeks back, but I've just got a feeling that Mourinho will be putting in more effort to win the Champions League, therefore sacrificing points in the Premier League whilst playing weakened squads at the time of Champions League games. Arsenal are the next best squad for me and they will capitalize on Chelsea's distractions.

2. Chelsea. Have probably the best squad in the league, but other competitions will cost them the title.

3. Manchester United. Stronger squad than last season, but still need another striker and a strong defender if we are to challenge for the title.

4. Manchester City. A lot of quality in their squad, but but their manager is a dud and influential players from previous seasons such as Yaya are really past their best.

5. Liverpool. As much as I hate to say it, they have done some good transfer business but they still aren't strong enough compare to the 4 teams above them.

6. Southampton. Great manager, and have replaced their departures excellently. Another good season for them beckons.

7. Swansea City. Great young manager and their squad is better than ever. 

8. Tottenham. Nothing against them, but I seem them doing pretty bad compare to how they have done in recent years. I don't see Kane being as prolific and that will be damaging to them.

9. West Ham. I've been impressed by their summer business which builds on an already solid squad that should of done better last season. They look a good bet for a top half finish.

10. Crystal Palace. They've got a pretty good squad coming together, and Pardew seems to click there.

11. Newcastle. Their signings so far have been pretty good. Big upgrades on what they already had. Their only downfall could be their manager. 

12. Everton. Martinez probably won't last season, he just isn't very good at managing. However they do have some good players and will be comfortable in mid table.

13. Stoke City. Don't see them struggling to survive, but they aren't going to do anything special. Got some decent players there.

14. West Brom. Tony Pulis is their manager therefore they won't be going down. 

15. Sunderland. They will probably be in the relegation zone for just about all season, and then stay up with a couple games left. 

16. Leicester City. They aren't very good, but there are other teams worse. They will stay up, just.

17. Norwich. I fancy Norwich to pull off a few upsets this season. They have a great young manager and will stay up thanks to the weaknesses of others.

18. Aston Villa. Delph and Benteke will be massive losses to them. This is the season they go down.

19. Bournemouth. They have a championship squad in the Premier League, that isn't gonna end well. Their only saving grave is their fantastic manager.

20. Watford. Don't rate anything about them. Poor manager and a poor squad.

*Note*

9th place to 12th could really go in any order between those 4 teams.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



> The lady is a bit confused, with all respect.
> 
> I'm not laughing, because her husband went to Chelsea to replace Roberto Di Matteo and he went to Real Madrid and replaced Carlo Ancelotti.
> 
> ...


:done


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Sexist Mourinho is a new one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1. chelsea
2. city
3. arsenal
4. united
5. liverpool
6. swansea
7. west ham
8. spurs
9. southampton
10. stoke
11. palace
12. newcastle
13. everton
14. sunderland
15. brom
16. leicester
17. norwich
18. villa
19. watford
20. bournemouth


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1. Arsenal
2. City
3. Chelsea
4. United
5. Liverpool
6. Swansea
7. Spurs
8. Southampton
9. Stoke
10. Palace
11. West Ham
12. West Brom
13. Everton
14. Sunderland
15. Newcastle
16. Leicester
17. Bournemouth
18. Watford
19. Norwich
20. Villa


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1. Chelsea
2. Arsenal
3. City
4. United
5. Liverpool
6. Tottenham
7. Swansea
8. Southampton
9. Everton
10. Palace
11. Stoke
12. Newcastle
13. West Ham
14. West Brom
15. Sunderland
16. Bournemouth
17. Norwich
18. Leicester
19. Aston Villa
20. Watford

imHOMO


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1. Chelsea
2. Manchester City
3. Manchester United
4. Arsenal 
5. Tottenham
6. Swansea 
7. Liverpool
8. Everton
9. Southampton 
10. West Ham
11. Crystal Palace
12. Stoke City
13. Newcastle
14. Aston Villa
15. West Brom
16. Norwich 
17. Leicester 
18. Bournemouth
19. Watford
20. Sunderland


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1) Chelsea
2) Man City
3) Man Utd
4) Newcastle

5-17) Who cares

18) Sunderland
19) Liverpool
20) Crystal Palace


I HAVE SPOKEN


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1-19)Who cares
20) newcastle


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelsea
Man Utd
Arsenal
Man City
Tottneham
Liverpool
Southampton
Everton
Swansea
West Ham
Newcastle
Crystal Palace
West Brom
Stoke
Aston Villa
Leicester
Sunderland
Norwich
Watford
Bournemouth


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Top fucking banter from jose there

he's such a CHARACTER


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1. Chelsea
2. Arsenal
3. Man City
4. Man Utd
5. Liverpool
6. Swansea
7. Stoke
8. Spurs
9. Southampton
10. Palace
11. Everton
12. West Brom
13. West Ham
14. Sunderland
15. Newcastle 
16. Watford
17. Bournemouth
18. Norwich 
19. Leicester
20. Villa

I reckon


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1) Arsenal
2) Chelsea
3) Man City
4) Liverpool
5) Man Utd
6) Southampton
7) Spurs
8) Swansea
9) Palace
10) Everton
11) Stoke
12) West Ham
13) Sunderland
14) West Brom
15) Leicester
16) Norwich
17) Watford
18) Newcastle
19) Bournemouth
20) Villa


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Too much effort so I'll rank the teams that matter here.

Let's get silly:

1) Chelsea or Arsenal
3) Citeh
4) United (If they sign Pedro and a CB) Liverpool (If things stay status quo)
6) Spurs
13) Newcastle
15) Sunderland
17) Norwich


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

so weird seeing people predicting arsenal as champs.

i still think the striker position might be just short, and i question how the backline looks once injuries happen.

but if things stay tight, and guys stay healthy...we're be in meaningful matches come May.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

So Arsenal sign a washed up goalkeeper who has barely played in the last 12 months and suddenly people think they're gonna win the league :ti


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

everyone post their predictions on their squad for the opening matchday...


Cazorla ----- Giroud ----- Theo

------------ Ozil --------------

----- Ramsey -- Coquelin -------

Monreal - Gabriel - Kos - Bellerin

---------- Cech ---------------

I think this is the squad you'll see on Sunday, as well.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Benteke
Coutinho Firmino
Hendo Emre Milner
Moreno Sakho Skrtel Clyne
Mignolet​
I think that'll be the lineup, possibly Lallana in for Firmino since he's done quite well in pre season.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

What Jaxx posted, but Lucas instead of Can at DM.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can't see Firmino starting at Stoke. They're not even sure if he's playing the friendly in Finland or the one against Swindon, which will have mostly reserves. I expect he'll be eased in off the bench.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*






edit: looks like adidas uploaded it accidentally, as its gone on private now



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Can't see Firmino starting at Stoke. They're not even sure if he's playing the friendly in Finland or the one against Swindon, which will have mostly reserves. I expect he'll be eased in off the bench.


Rumour has it that neither Firmino or Benteke are featuring at Stoke.

Ings leading the line? :homer5 

Doesn't make much sense if he isn't planning on playing Mario alongside but this is Rodgers we're talking about here

How I see us lining up (in the event Benteke doesn't feature and looking past the shit Mario has had to deal with in training)




Mignolet

Clyne - Sakho - Skrtel - Moreno

Hendo - Milner - Allen

Coutino

Ings - Balo


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

DDG

Darmian Jones Rojo Shaw
Carrick Schweinstiger
Mata Depay Young
Rooney

Schneiderlin or Herrera, Hernandez & Januzaj to come off the bench


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Utd kit looks like sex

And Smalling better be first choice after I drafted him :kobe

I can understand Firmino not being ready for Stoke, but Benteke? :eyeroll

That two day medical must have really taken it out of him


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> Rumour has it that neither Firmino or Benteke are featuring at Stoke.
> 
> Ings leading the line? :homer5
> 
> ...


Balotelli is gone. He isn't even training with the kids apparently and won't feature in either weekend friendlies. I'd play Ings up front by himself with Coutinho and Lallana supporting.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Why wouldn't Benteke and Firmino feature at Stoke? Can we please start the guys we paid 29m+ for.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Worried about fitness and cohesion. I think Benteke will still start, but they haven't been bought for one game.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Ings is a new signing too though...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Ings has been with the squad since the start of preseason and has had a full preseason. Firmino and Benteke have been at the club for half a week.

To make it clear, I'd sign Benteke if he were deemed an option because he at least had preseason with Villa. Ings would be my next choice though. Firmino won't start and probably shouldn't though.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Cech
Debuchy - Mertesacker - Koscielny - Monreal
Coquelin - Cazorla
Ramsey - Ozil - Walcott
Giroud​
Think how we'd shape up.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

There's also rumours that Lovren starts ahead of Sakho, insane if true.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

We have the same squad, so we start as we did last season. Chelsea don't know how to transfer window anymore :no:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

What I hope/want to see as our starting XI:


De Gea
Darmian Smalling Rojo Shaw
Schneiderlin Herrera
Pedro Mata Memphis
Rooney​
What I expect to see (may be totally wrong as I really don't know what LVG is planning even after pre-season):


De Gea
Darmian Jones Blind Shaw
Carrick Schweinsteiger
Mata Memphis Young
Rooney​
No way Jones should be starting though after his poor pre-season performances and how his form has regressed the last 12 months. I find it funny I read from one of the United posters a while ago that they didn't understand why Smalling was getting praise when Jones is the superior defender. Smalling has come on leaps and bounds, has shown some good leadership skills when at the back and has improved on his passing (although he did make some sloppy mistakes in his passing in pre-season) while Jones has looked devoid of confidence and runs around like a headless chicken. His positioning and awareness is so poor and is worrying to see. I can understand due to being played out of position constantly; centreback, right back, left back, defensive midfield so that will take a toll on a player but still, he's played mainly centreback for LVG and needs to prove himself now. Unfortunately that hasn't happened but I hope he can prove himself as for now, he's a liability in the back four while Smalling is our best centreback at the moment.

Blind at centreback is fine for playing the bottom/mid-table teams but not against the big clubs - play Rojo for that one or hopefully bring in a new centreback (preferably a leader) but so far, that doesn't look like it's going to happen, which again, is a concern as it needed to be addressed after last season.

I think LVG likes the two holding midfielders and I see Carrick and Bastian filling those roles. I wanted Morgan mainly due to his experience in the Premier League and despite comments from opposing fans I do think he will be a big player for us over time. He also needs to be embedded quickly with Carrick turning 34 and Bastian turning 31. I still think both Carrick and Bastian will offer a lot to the team though this season coming. Herrera deserves to start and our midfield needs to be built around him but I can see him being dropped again as he hardly got any minutes under his belt during pre-season. I find that strange after his amazing second half to last season and how he added creativity, slick passing and movement and goals to the team.

I would rather see Mata play through the middle now where his creativity will eventually shine. He did a great job on the right last season but we need pace down both wings now and I'd like to see Mata and Rooney form a partnership up top. Memphis has done a decent job there and again, I think he will be a big player for us but he looks better on the wing than through the middle. Also, despite Young's fantastic season I think he will be a bench player mainly especially with Depay signed and with the strong possibility Pedro is coming in and Januzaj has looked pretty good during pre-season and will be knocking on the door along with the always impressive Pereira, I can see his game time mainly coming from the bench.

I think Darmian and Shaw will be looking at having an excellent season - the latter has looked great during pre-season and looks really fit and ready to go and will add that blistering pace we've lacked down the left side. Please no more injuries Shaw! Darmian has looked so good and I've been very impressed with his defending. He needs work on some of his crossing but his overlapping has been nice to see and Valencia hardly did that last season and I like the fact he always is willing to take a player on.

The traditional United poster LONG PARAGRAPHS ends here... I'm looking forward to the season. I think United will maintain top 4... if we get a centreback and a striker in along with Pedro then we may challenge for the title but right now, I don't think we're quite there. Hope to get some silverware this season though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Isn't Smalling your vice captain (chosen by LvG)? He's also far better than Jones, so I can't see him not starting.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I actually believed Phil Jones was going to turn out to be a world class defender :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Well he had the potential to when you looked at his raw abilities. But he's simply not smart enough and far too clumsy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Beckenbauer had already finished a World Cup as third top scorer and helped get his team to the Final by the age of 21

Philenbauer needs to get his shit together this season


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> Isn't Smalling your vice captain (chosen by LvG)? He's also far better than Jones, so I can't see him not starting.


Carrick is the vice captain but Smalling is third in line. You'd think Smalling would start but LVG has mainly been using Jones and Blind as our centreback pairing during pre-season. Smalling hasn't played as much. Now that could and hopefully will change against Spurs but you never know with LVG.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

4-0 down to stuttgart at half time a week out before the season

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































ALL PART OF THE MASTER PLAN


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> We have the same squad, so we start as we did last season. Chelsea don't know how to transfer window anymore :no:


Aren't you getting Baba?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

To be back up, yes. And we're being fleeced by Augsburg in that deal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I think he'll establish himself at LB once Azpi replaces Ivanovic at RB.

25 mil euros seems a bit much, I agree, considering Augsburg bought him for what, 2.5 last summer?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Depends. Rahman could get frustrated if he has to wait for too long. Maybe Mourinho will use his squad better this season, which means all three fullbacks could alternate, which would be ideal, but likely? Probably not.

Yeah, they paid like €3m last season for him and now selling for €25m. Just over an 800% profit. Crazy.

But if we do get him and keep him happy and also end up signing Stones, then our defence in the next couple of years (when Terry, Cahill and Ivanovic retire/leave) could be sorted if all develop as expected:

Azpi Zouma Stones Rahman​


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627595445452296192
Rodgers saying "fuck this, ride or die motherfuckers"

Skrtel and Lovren pairing to start the season :bigphil


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Think I'd rather die than ride on that short bus


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Stoke are going to score 600.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Am i the only one who likes Lovren? :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'm okay with him if he's not next to Skrtel. The two of them don't work together at all. There's not enough thought between them - they both play really instinctive and aggressively, and as a result leave us wide open when neither of them are covering. Neither of them are very good at passing out from the back either, but at least Skrtel knows his limits. Lovren tries to make passes he probably shouldn't even dream of making.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Pep gonna extend so he can win the dfb supercup next year.

it's his lifelong dream.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

excited to see Arsenal vs Chelsea.

Not looking forward to getting angry post match, however.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Looking forward to a nice, pure Community Shield without any of the fucking LOSER teams who didn't win anything last season. :moyes2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



steamed hams said:


> Looking forward to a nice, pure Community Shield without any of the fucking LOSER teams who didn't win anything last season. :moyes2


2010 was the last time that happened :moyes4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mikey Damage said:


> excited to see Arsenal vs Chelsea.
> 
> Not looking forward to getting angry post match, however.


Oh you won't be angry. Wenger is getting his first win over Mourinho today.



haribo said:


> 2010 was the last time that happened :moyes4


And the team that won nothing, tore the league and cup winners a new one :no:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:ti


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chamberlain what a player:mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

it's tough winning ALL the trophies.

but someone has to.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

It's got me completely baffled that Chelsea _still_ can't see that Ivanovic is a complete liability at right back. He's just awful with the ball at his feet, so much so that I'm sure opposition managers instruct their teams to leave him completely free on the right because they know he'll fuck up a cross/pass and allow them to counter when he's out of position.

And it looks like Chelsea are falling into the same trap as the past four league winners by failing to strengthen the team while others around them make big signings.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:lol @ Wenger ignoring Mourinho!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



God™ said:


> And it looks like Chelsea are falling into the same trap as the past four league winners by failing to strengthen the team while others around them make big signings.


Yep. Needed a new striker to challenge Costa properly. Desperately needed a new CM who could challenge Fabregas and Matic. And very much needed a new attacking midfielder to push Oscar and Willian to scoring and creating more.

The depth is there in the squad. The quality is not.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelsea are shit. Looks like Cech did the right thing in abandoning that sinking ship imo.

I seriously lol at their fans btw. Bunch of glory-hunting, clueless racists.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> I seriously lol at their fans btw. Bunch of glory-hunting, clueless racists.


http://sackpardew.com/


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Delighted Wenger finally got a victory over Mourinho. Even though it's just the community shield, it still counts as an official match. However, Chelsea are still the better team IMO.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*At least Falcao was garbage.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Falcao was shit and awful. Shell of his former self, to be sure. 

Kos so was fucking good today. I'm hopeful this is the year he cements himself as the top CB in the Premier League.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

It felt so surreal watching Cech play for us against Chelsea. Thank you, Abramovich.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*De Gea not starting tomorrow. :ugh*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Thankfully the match I'm going to see is on Sunday so I can sit back and watch the SCORES PROGRAMME~:mark:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Who will be the new Man Utd "Supermen" with Rafael gone and De Gea on his way out? :cena

Also, I'll be glad if the latter leaves because it was an irrational pet peeve of mine when Man U fans on here would say DDG instead of De Gea when posting line ups.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

SRom now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

would guess the team will look something like this tomorrow

johnstone

darmian smalling blind shaw

carrick schneiderlin

mata memphis young

rooney​


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Not Romero?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Who's gonna start in goal for Palace? Hennessey?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Depay in the hole, Mata on the wing. Gotta love van Gaal.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> would guess the team will look something like this tomorrow
> 
> *johnstone*
> 
> ...


:moyes1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Man Utd LINEUPS~! make their glorious return to the sports section. It's been too long.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> would guess the team will look something like this tomorrow
> 
> johnstone
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629966645587517440
almost right, but romero starts in goal, surprised to see that considering he has only been with the team a short while. A risk putting him straight in, form what i've seen of him he has a mistake in him.

Good to see Pereira on the bench as well after impressing in pre season


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That looks a real poor defence for Man Utd. Romero is dreadful too. That midfield and attack though, damn. Looking forward to seeing Depay adapting to the Premier League. I think the only way Tottenham will even have a chance is stopping Mata. Surprised they haven't decided to partner Bentaleb with Dembele, it's probably a little too early for Alli who impressed in pre-season. The one thing the Tottenham side lacks is pace going forward so Walker is going to be crucial for them, Rose is a massive loss. 

I will go with a 2-1 Man Utd win.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Yeah because Johnstone would have been such a risk free choice.

Not big on Carrick and Morgan playing together, especially at home. We shouldn't be playing two players in that mould, especially with Herrera on the bench. Obvious he's getting shafted this season. Poor lad. Bench is garbage. We really need wingers and strikers soon.*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Decent first half, low by Man Utd's standards. I thought Rooney had tapped it into the goal but it was Walker's tackle which went in.

Expecting a better showing in the second half with Memphis scoring probably.

Memphis is total Man Utd though, I've been thinking that ever since I've heard of him/saw him at PSV. He's gonna fit in real well here.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

This is so pedestrian


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

When did Smalling become Bobby Moore?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

@Cliffy B Tends to happen on the opening day of the season. Typical disorganised half paced game.

No United PARAGRAPHS today? Are @The Monster and @Foreshadowed on holiday? @united07 will have to step up from Red Cafe c & p duties if so :evil


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

FITBA is back :hb


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Is Smalling melting?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Redd Foxx said:


> When did Smalling become Bobby Moore?


Chadli ain't exactly Pele


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

ultra boring game


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I've missed footy so much over the summer I would've actually watched United/Spurs if I had BT!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> ultra boring game


You can say that again.

Utterly forgettable game, but glad that United got the 3.

Good to see Bastian with the Red Devils, should have happened sooner imo.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

My Predictions.

1st - Manchester City
2nd - Chelsea
3rd - Arsenal
4th - Manchester United or Liverpool
5th - Liverpool or Manchester United 
6th - Tottenham
7th - Southampton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

And the Premier League season kicks off with a whimpering fart.

Absolutely dull game to watch, guess it's to be expected with it being the first game of the season and both teams playing it safe and being very cautious. Spurs were better for the first 20 minutes, United then controlled the game from there on. Second half it was very even, some decent chances for United, some really good chances for Spurs especially at the end. 

Some positives for United; 3 points and a cleansheet, Smalling continues to show what a top defender he is going to be for us and some of the new boys looked really solid on their debut, especially Darmian. Rooney though continued to stink up the place, did absolutely nothing of note all game except for wasting time in the Spurs half in the final minute or two and then he gets his name chanted by his adoring public. Mind boggling but there you go.

Memphis looked bright but is being wasted through the middle, Mata showed glimpses of magic and yet is being wasted on the wing, Young worked really hard and was the only one creating chances for us. Romero did pretty well on his debut despite a couple of mistakes in his distribution. This game shows what all United fans have been saying since the end of last season, we need a leader at the back as Blind was being carried today by Smalling. We need a striker as Rooney can't be relied upon for the whole season especially putting in awful performances like that (was poor at the end of last season and during pre-season also) and we desperately need pace on the wing (Pedro will solve that issue). Stop putting players in unnatural positions and play them where they will thrive and shine; Memphis needs to go on the wing and Mata needs to be in the hole. Yet LVG doesn't see that despite it being blatantly obvious.

If De Gea goes, get Lloris - I'd have preferred Valdes but with him pretty much gone get the next best keeper that should be available and has Premier League experience and that is Lloris.

Not pretty but the 3 points is all that matters - was an added bonus it was an Kyle Walker own goal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Grabban the tit fpalm Needs to make up for that nonsense


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Sunderland :maury


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> Sunderland :maury



:ti


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Andre said:


> @Cliffy B Tends to happen on the opening day of the season. Typical disorganised half paced game.
> 
> No United PARAGRAPHS today? Are @The Monster and @Foreshadowed on holiday? @united07 will have to step up from Red Cafe c & p duties if so :evil


Nah mate I've just been unwell so took a few days off. But fear not, the long paragraphs are back 

Half paced game which dull as watching paint dry for most if it but last year lose to Swansea where playing 3-4-1-2 where looked disorganised & flaky still bothers me but this time looked far more solid even if it meant have be rather boring & that's something not done since SAF left is be boring & win consistently don't care win every game 1-0 to end if season if means win league. Won't happen like that but know we will improve as games & time goes on. We just lack sharpness & time to gel mainly that takes patience & work off pitch then add in few players hopefully then go A long way to helping us out to. 

See someone is missing next to smalling at lcb. On the ball Blind fine it's off the ball where see issue he & we have but smalling becoming more of a leader each week so helping Blind out when Spurs around our box. God know why anyone feels Jones is better overall CB then Smalling is anymore though? Wasted his chance in pre season to grab main rcb spot but smalling didn't even need play much in America to get nod over Jones today. 

Romero was solid even if passing was not always on point I thought he was still willing try make passes & passing wasn't bad either & more impressed by timing & quickness off mark with grab any loose ball & shot stopper his fine was a decent display from him. 

Matteo was motm. Nice finally solved that rb spot & Matteo looks like been in pl & with us for last decade very happy have him & nice have someone in there who actual rb & not reckless & out of position. 

Schneiderlen need time settle in & get going but once does not worried about him. His pressing & physical strengh will see us win duals in center soon enough where small glimpses of what can so once he in form & in groove our team will improve. Carrick was solid but never been good starter with us & Schweinstiger was clearly unfit but exp & leadership qualities will be huge help can see him bossing others around & pulling strings when came on like most new lads wait till get into swings thing & gel as group then will kick on a gear or two soon enough. 

4-2-3-1 is fine just personal in use that need some tweaking but pedro solve lack of quickness & directness when takes RW spot off mata. My issue is Rooney still not buying this "I'm going get 25 goals this season". 

See issue that have with Rooney as he need make run in behind to stretch the play so gives Memphis the space to play in between lines as I'm not sure how much issue that their really is with him playing there as more to do with who Memphis is playing with. As when when do get in between lines we pop it about when the space opens up with some genuine speed & cutting edge to our attacks & Memphis is at heart of that so not like totally alien playing as a 10 but still wary Rooney right fit for Memphis as partner & for us over whole of this season as the main 9. 

Spurs were bit unlucky & prob feel least deserve a point but when Eriksen drifts out of games or/& marked out of game then all about getting ball to Kane & Hoping he can provide the goals & see Kane was very isloted today he had drift to flanks get involved but soon as he went out wide we pressed him with numbers knowing couldn't get past us nor have anyone up alongside him to give ball to to build up the attacks. He needs stay more central to me he wasted when goes to flanks to get involved not see him as t his best while around that area. Spurs better today then were when played them in March but still not to me a top4 challenging side yet & squad depth is lacklustre as well.

I still feel we will be active before window shuts & I still feel need ship players out but as for today I don't care about winning games in style all I care about is winning full stop & we did that. & know we will improve as the season goes on I'm sure if that. By next we move on to villa away in 6 days time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Good performance. Need way more going forward but Spurs are garbage thankfully and we have a simple August up to the 30th to get away with missing future signings early on. Smalling and Darmian were brilliant. No coincidence that Spurs started to look dangerous down their left the moment Valencia came on. Romero is a total liability with the ball at his feet. We ain't moving forward this season if we rely on him as our #1. Blind's hair looks beautiful. Bastian will be exactly what we need. Not a fan of us playing Carrick and Morgan together though because one of the 2 sitting needs to be able to bomb forward when needed. It's gonna be harsh on Young when he gets dropped. Depay looked promising. Rooney was utter garbage. No pace, lethargic effort all game, utterly shitfaced on the "goal". We're never winning a Title with him playing for us in such an important role. Lel at Howard "def not Steve Javie" Webb too.*


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

To think I had Sunderland to win on my bet. fpalm


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

In a nutshell:

Grabban looked out of his depth as I suspected he would. Mind you, Holt did vs Wigan in 2011 and look what happened that season. There's time to fix that.

Midfield looks good enough, we created plenty of chances and had a lot of the ball.

Robbie Brady ain't a left back. Olsson needs to get fit asap.

Defence is a mess. Can't expect to stay up with championship defenders (+ bassong). "Ruddy should have saved it" for the first.

Simon Hooper is a cunt. If that Jerome goal is illegal then all overhead kicks should be banned. Push on Bassong before Cabaye scored was a blatant pen too. Not going to say he cost us a result as our team did that enough themselves, but that was a piss poor display from him.

Alex Neil needs to have a word with himself for not starting our two most important players from when it mattered the most last season. No surprise that both came on together and made a big difference.

Palace will be lucky to find a win that spawny again this season. Looked very ordinary today.

Early days though. McNally needs to do serious work in the transfer market and Neil needs to use that as a serious learning curve. Starting Howson on the right wing, lel.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

we were fairly shite, but a win is a win all the same

not sold on Romero, hopefully DDG gets his shit together and comes back in soon

not sure on Depay or sorry MEMPHIS centrally either, second half especially had a fair few poor touches and such

luckily Spurs are gash, could've been difficult otherwise


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Pardiola putting us over big time in defeat and admits the ref was utter dog eggs. Good guy Pards :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Romero doesn't fill me with confidence, I find myself getting nervous whenever the ball comes towards him. He sure isn't a patch on DDG. If Romero is going to be first choice this season then we are in big trouble.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Interesting article here regarding Simon Hooper (the spaz ref for Norwich vs Palace), ghost written for Mark Halsey:

http://www.kicca.com/RefereeHalsey/...72884f562#20150804185059.00000000000000073445

That foresight. Looks like we've been the ones to suffer from a risky experiment.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Regarding Sunderland: I don't know what I or anyone else expected from that lot. Everything about them was pure crap.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I remember that De Gea lad looking dogshit when he first arrived. Calm down you balloons


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'd much rather have United keeper than the Belgian piece of shit we play in goal every week.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Nice way to talk about one of your own players (Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

chelsea very mediocre. back 4 was routinely a mess, gomis getting in behind time after time. terry was ball watching way too often, cahill is cahill and ivanovic is horrific. fabregas decided not to take the field at all, willian runs a lot without much else and costa did nothing but moan. hazard was good and oscar too before courtois' brain fade.

hope they dont sort that out when they come to the etihad. sterling and kun vs that performance pls


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

How the fuck can Mourinho not see that Ivanovic is finished as a right back? At least sign someone else considering he's 31 now. 

Instead they sell Felipe Luis... fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Oscar going off killed our flow. Kind of like against PSG second leg.

Defence all over the shop. Like the beginning of last season. Doesn't bode well when we're up against Aguero and Silva next week (not worried about Sterling).

Didn't agree to chasing the game that hard when we were a man down. And Mourinho's subs just fucked up the balance. Throw Moses on for Willian to keep the shape, but also, Moses was so direct during pre season.

A lot of mistakes by Mourinho today.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

willian is such a bad player offensively holy shit


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> Defence all over the shop. Like the beginning of last season. Doesn't bode well when we're up against Aguero and Silva next week *(not worried about Sterling).*


Once upon a time, this is when I would post a gif/vid of Sterling's goal in the League Cup semi :hmm:

But now? fuck him :yoda


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Not expecting to see Romero as the regular keeper for the season, didn't really fill me with confidence. If de gea goes someone else needs to be brought it, personally i would like to see Lloris brought in.

Really impressed with Darmian, looked composed, solid defensively and looked good going forward. But then again anything is an improvement on Valencia at right back. Shaw looks to be much fitter, and is linking up well with Young, hopefully he can keep injury free this season and kick on. It will be interesting to see whether Blind keeps his place at centre back when Rojo is back fit, while Smalling looks to be the stand out centre back.


In midfield interested to see who becomes van gaal's first choice partnership, would rather see him pick a regular partnership which hasn't been the case in recent seasons. Carrick and Schneiderlin looked to be a bit too defensive today, he could always stick another body in there and push Memphis onto the wing into a 4-3-3. Think it depends on how fit Schweinsteiger really is. Can't see Herrera getting a regular starting place, which is unfortunate after impressing last season, but it seems like van gaal doesn't really trust him as much as others.

Surely another striker will be brought in, not sure whether Rooney is a 30 goal striker anymore, will need quality back up, especially if gets injured then it would be down to Hernandez and Wilson as the only real striker. Would be good to see Pedro brought in for more options up top, but still need a quality striker, wouldn't mind seeing Lukaku at United, proven in the premier league, guaranteed to get goals.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelsea cannot wins against some middle-rank team :lol I bet they will lose their title this year. 
Defensive is a problem, Terry is 35 and still first squad?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Just saw Jerome's disallowed goal :what?

Are they just gonna outlaw overhead kicks now? Too much rule book nonsense and not enough common sense

The ball is there to be won. Only time a foul should be given is if the defender gets to the ball first with his head and the striker's foot gets there second and connects with him

None of this "OOOOH, he COULD have kicked him in the head :woah" bollocks


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Just saw Jerome's disallowed goal :what?
> 
> Are they just gonna outlaw overhead kicks now? Too much rule book nonsense and not enough common sense
> 
> ...




Someone could have gotten killed mate.





:fergie


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelsea is going to panic buy some defense. That backline isn't too impressive right now. Hopefully they stand pat. Would give me confidence toward Arsenal winning the league.

Swansea looks legit as fuck, and Monk looks like a promising future big club manager.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

It won't be panic buys. We've had our targets for a long time - Baba Rahman for left back and John Stones for centre back. Maybe now we'll just offer the money to get them in now as they fit the right profile of what we need (well, Rahman does anyway).

On the back line - we shipped 6 goals in our opening 4 games last season. We jad a ridiculously short preseason this year. It'll take some games before we're defending properly.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

so you're not buying Andre Santos?

Well...fuck.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










Wtf, just seen this pic on Twitter, when was this? Townsend looks like he's been sleeping rough since getting the sack from ITV :lmao


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Carrick starting a game for Manchester United in 2015? Not winning it this year either.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Fuck me we're getting the dipshits in early this season


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fighter Daron said:


> Carrick starting a game for Manchester United in 2015? Not winning it this year either.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

plz explain


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> plz explain


Carrick is gash, what is there to explain? :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

wasn't Carrick immense last season?

Anywho. Getting anxious about this West Ham match. They're a formidable team, and could easily take a point (if not three) off us.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

GESTEDE









Suck shit you Bournemouth hipster ****s :bigron

Very pleasant surprise I must say :wilkins Fully expected a more settled Bournemouth team to beat us with 5 debutants. Not getting carried away though, it was opening day victories for Villa the past 2 seasons as well away against Stoke and Arsenal and both those seasons ended in relegation battles.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> Wtf, just seen this pic on Twitter, when was this? Townsend looks like he's been sleeping rough since getting the sack from ITV :lmao


Poor Andy, I'm disgusted by the people who moaned about his excellent co-commentary.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*The high boot rule really is ridiculous. What the fuck is the attacked supposed to do when the ball is there to be won? Hold his hands up and patiently wait for the ball to come down below waist height? I get why the rule is in play but there really badly needs to be a differentiation between going for a ball up high in a honest and clean attempt to get to the ball first and doing it in a dangerous and reckless manner. I do feel bad for the ref though because it's a lose-lose decision. He gives the goal and no doubt gets marked down for not following the rulebook or he does what he did and gets a load of backlash from fans. First PL game too, pretty unlucky on the guy. That said though his handling of the Murray lunge was shocking. 

I'm all for protecting players more but these the way you played could have caused damage but didn't fouls are beyond ridiculous. *


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelsea need more back up for defense. Ivanovic is all but done & only other 1st teamer who can play RB is playing LB. Unless Jose's planning on bring some young'uns up this year, which would be good but I can't see happening tbh.

Also outside of Iker Casillas, Michael Carrick may be the most overrated player in world football.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Carrick haters still exist? :mase*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> plz explain


He has always been a piece of shit, but now he's a 34 years old piece of shit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fighter Daron said:


> Carrick starting a game for Manchester United in 2015? Not winning it this year either.





CaptainLantern77 said:


> Chelsea need more back up for defense. Ivanovic is all but done & only other 1st teamer who can play RB is playing LB. Unless Jose's planning on bring some young'uns up this year, which would be good but I can't see happening tbh.
> 
> Also outside of Iker Casillas, Michael Carrick may be the most overrated player in world football.


:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

arsenal look super poor in the first half hour.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:lol newcastle off to a good start


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Payet looks promising


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

arsenal fans rage incoming


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Yes!

Blues legend Mauro Zarate!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Petr Cech :lel


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

vintage arsenal


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Fuck a duck, Leicester, Palace, West Ham, Newcastle and Villa are in the top five and Arsenal are in 20th. Even for opening weekend, this is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

cech :lmao


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

If only Chelsea had Cech yesterday. Looks like they'll just have to settle for Begovic...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



steamed hams said:


> Poor Andy, I'm disgusted by the people who moaned about his excellent co-commentary.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Arsenal fans booing after the first game of the season :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



:ti


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

arsenal have more holes in their team than anyone else in the top 4 but are considered by some as favourites. give me a break.

still the same weak as piss arsenal. no strength in midfield, no top class striker and abysmal defensively down the flanks.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I predicted Arsenal to win the league as well :lmao

Cech is a liability.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> So Arsenal sign a washed up goalkeeper who has barely played in the last 12 months and suddenly people think they're gonna win the league :ti


:ti


Wijnaldum's goal was fucking mint. Obertan is world class. We were pretty lucky to ride that draw out in the last 20 minutes or so but otherwise I think it's a fair result. Could've gone either way really. Some positives but defensively we still look so suspect. I know Colo and Mbemba have barely played a minute in preseason between them but still. In particular we look so vulnerable to aerial balls and I don't see how that can change unless Mbemba is actually only about 17 and is gonna grow a few more inches.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Booing your team off 1 game in is embarrassing.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

My predictions for this weekends games have been horrendously wrong :lol


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Did say that arsenal not signing CB CDM/CM & CF would cost them even though still time in window left I can't see them buying needed talent to win this league I'm with Kiz here they have more holes in their sides then rest of top4 sides IMO. 

Without Sanchez arsenal have no zip, no spark, no pace to theirs attacks in final 3rd only outlet arsenal had today was Chamberlian but elsewhere they are slow uncreative attacking team lots of passing but no cutting edge also off ball arsenal still need huge improvements. 

Bilic good manager but first Pl games & knew how stop arsenal in flash 4-3-3 you pack middle keep tight play defence deep & force arsenal play out wide where uncomfortable having ball then hit them at set peice or/& on break when push men forward leaving lot spaces to exploit on counter, rinse & repeat. Arsenal are counter attacking side to me now it suits them when opponent has ball & then they sit deep & use pace of attack on break to score then sit on lead think having ball & having to grind through teams is issue & see without Sanchez lack that type of star who can provide bit of quality break down teams like WHU.

Arsenal spine of team isn't strong enough & see today how much Coqulien need a CDM partner called it when we signed Schneiderlen. CB wise dont have leader who organise team see that was clear at set peice goal. Up top Giroud, Welbeck & Walcott are not enough to win leagues. 

Ozil is total ying & yang player when on it his amazing but when his off form even a bit his piss poor actually his like Wayne Rooney in that sense for us. Though have give shout out to Reece Oxford my motm for job did on him for 16 year old just placed Ozil in back pocket & never got out off it all game. 

Game should be about WHU though, thought were best team on pitch all game & 2-0 was deserved doesn't matter how poor Cech was or arsenal defending as whole been undeserved had whu even got draw from today.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Wow, West Ham.

Was not expecting that, I would have lol'ed if someone had told me that West Ham would win today.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> Obertan is world class.


Genuinely LOL'd at this. 

If this weekend is anything to go by I seriously need to stop betting on footy every weekend!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Well at least now we might get to stop hearing about Cech is still a world class keeper. Great buy the hype around him is madness. Not like his form didn't drop 2 seasons ago and he's another season older now. Arsenal and Chelsea to both struggle for top 4 this season it seems. Lel.*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

For some of the people saying that Arsenal should have got a world class striker, where are they realistically going to get one from? Arsenal's style would be best suited for them to get a tall target man with decent feet.

I'm not sure if there's someone who's a significant improvement on Giroud and would go to them.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Cech is still so much better than Courtois it's not even funny. I'd happily have him back at Chelsea, even after today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Seabs said:


> *Well at least now we might get to stop hearing about Cech is still a world class keeper. Great buy the hype around him is madness. Not like his form didn't drop 2 seasons ago and he's another season older now. Arsenal and Chelsea to both struggle for top 4 this season it seems. Lel.*


That best be sarcasm.

Don't make me use the "I expect better from you, Seabridge" line.



CaptainLantern77 said:


> Cech is still so much better than Courtois it's not even funny. I'd happily have him back at Chelsea, even after today.


Get out.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Just coming into this thread as a West Ham supporter to say how psyched I am with the result we got today :mark: :mark: :mark:

I know by the end of the season we'll still be doing shit so got to take the moments when they come! :


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can't remember WHU getting many away results like that under Allfraudyce. Great result for them, even if a one off.

Still, opening weekend lads. Lots of overreaction in here all around. Remember Arsenal being bummed on the counter by Villa one year. Needs perspective.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That Coutinho goal was class.

Looking forward to Manchester City vs West Brom on Monday.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I wish Cech was the only one to blame. Would have been easy to call it an one off performance by him and move on. We struggled at everything we tried and West Ham were pretty much better than us in every department. Full credit to them. Was expecting a routine win against them but forgot Bilic is tactically much more apt than Allardyce.

Our problem mainly stemmed from midfield where Arsene tried to play Ramsey-Coquelin which doesn't seem to work at all. Last season most of our success came when we had Cazorla-Coquelin as our two CMs with Ramsey as a RM. However now that we have everyone fit, Arsene thought it'd be a good idea to shift Cazorla to LW where he hasn't played in 2 years and try a midfield combination which never clicked for a single minute. Ramsey is better off in more forward areas and Cazorla is tactically disciplined enough to play as a proper CM and help build up play.

We have a good enough team to finish top 3. But I don't know about the title. I was quite hopeful we would challenge Chelsea and City. Obviously can still happen since it's just the first matchday and every other top 6 team looked average as well (despite winning I guess).


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Phil :yoda


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Yeah Andre is right. I wanted to come in here with a LOL ARSENAL attitude but at the same time they fucked up the first few games early on and still went on to have a pretty great year. 

As for us that was a good result but shite performance. Very rarely looked threatening and suffered from s lot of the sake issues going forward as last year. Lots of passing, decent movement but nothing being created. Benteke looked isolated as fuck as well. Really need a mentality change if we are gonna go anywhere. 

Also lol at Cech being better than Courtios.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Arsenal/Cech will still go close

Some people expect these players/teams to be in full flow from the very beginning like they're robots or something :eyeroll

Gonna be really annoyed if there is much more of this long ball nonsense to Benteke all season. Mignolet booting it long at almost every opportunity when last season he would try to play it out of defence, although maybe that was because he wanted to keep the ball as far away as possible from Skrtel today. Milner/Hendo midfield two just won't work because sitting just doesn't suit either of them, we always look more dangerous when Hendo is joining the attack and running beyond the forwards.

Just treat Benteke like he's a normal striker (get to the byline and cross, do shit around the box) and don't act like he's Crouch/Carroll and he'll be fine. His best moments today probably came with the ball at his feet, not a lot he can do when the ball is fizzed into him chest/waist high and there is nobody around him

PHIL :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Games like that are why I can't see Arsenal winning the league. They're not good enough at grinding out a 1-0 when they're playing badly. They might come close and I wouldn't be surprised to see them finish above City or Chelsea, but not both of them. Most of the tools are there but they still need a world class CF and a strong player who breaks up play in front of their defence. They have too many flair/creative players and not enough 'grit'.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Being also-rans is in Arsenal's DNA now. That's who they are. It won't change until they get some real leaders and midfielders with heart and determination like Joey Barton.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

From losing 6-1 to winning 1-0. Just shows you how bad Gerrard was and how much he was holding Liverpool back :hendo2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/row-zed/petr-cech-loses-home-league-6224700

ique2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

rip us

p much no positives to take from it. Hopefully we react in the right way against norwich and not do our usual at home and shit ourselves after thirty minutes where we don't score. Still need a striker and midfielder. also arguably a new defense lel


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Cech a Chelsea spy :lmao

Seriously everytime I became confident about title contender they always fuck up. Will I lifelong enough to see they win premier league again? sad.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I cant say i was expecting us to lose today but i am not surprised that we did

People claiming Cech will be the difference etc are totally deluded. Ospina was good for us last season and for the first time in about 6 year i was actually happy with our keeper.I am not saying Cech isnt a good singing but he is not going to make that much of a difference. When any half decent organised team comes to the emirates put 10 men behind the ball and hit us on the counter they will walk away with something out of the game.Man utd do it every year and score the same type of goal while there at it,A quick break away when we are attacking leaving a 3 on 1 or 4 on 2 situation and the ball is in the back of the net.Signing Cech is not going to make a blind bit of difference to our tactical ineptness that leaves us so open to a quick counter attack..

A new holding midfielder and striker were a necessity but even with those unless Wenger can adapt his style of play and his all out attack methods we are not going to be winning the league any time soon and any Arsenal fan who thinks we will are deluded and kidding themselves.

We have now failed to score in 4 out of the last 5 prem home games and Wenger is still trying to convince everybody and himself that Giroud is a good enough striker to win us the prem. Not going to happen..3rd at best again this season for the gunners


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

People here saying Arsenal would win the PL.

:booklel :booklel :booklel


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Just a dismal performance.

Cech. Should have stayed on his line on the first goal. Leaned incorrectly on the second. Just a mess on both of those goals.

Backline - Terrible. Monreal was decent. The rest were shit. What were they doing on the first goal?

Ozil and Cazorla - Horrible. Invisible, both of them. Completely taken out of the game.

Ramsey/Coq - They were ok defensively. Left a lot to be desired in distribution. 

AOC - Tallest midget, best of a weak bunch. Got after it, and went for it. 

Giroud - Completely left out to hang. Had to chase play on the wings just to be involved, only to be left with support in the box.

Theo/Alexis - Bad. Alexis was painfully out of form and you could tell. 

Just a really frustrating day. Credit to WHU. They played really well, and they look like a side that could hang around 4th possibly. 

I still think we can finish 2nd. I never bought into 1st, and today is why. We just lack the mettle to win matches like these. 



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


>


That better not be real. Fucker is still an Arsenal player.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

it baffles me that Arsenal have no quality defensive minded CM, and yet Alex Song is gettable if West Ham can get him surely Arsenal could, yet they haven't. odd. Coquelin is good but hardly going to be the missing piece they need.


----------



## -Wiz- (Sep 25, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> it baffles me that Arsenal have no quality defensive minded CM, and yet Alex Song is gettable if West Ham can get him surely Arsenal could, yet they haven't. odd. Coquelin is good but hardly going to be the missing piece they need.


Coquelin way better than Song defensively.

And Song's reason for leaving the first time was him wanting to play way up because of laziness.

Honestly, I know Arsenal's a punching bag at this point but they looked REALLY good defensively against Chelsea in the CS, no need to get crazy because of one bad game.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can I claim to be an oracle now because I pointed out the view on Cech was overly romanticised?

Not sure if Nat Clayne is really, really, really good, or if it's been so long that we've had a competent right back that I forgot what one was like. Great performance from him defensively. Lovren was also surprisingly good, despite Skrtel having a bit of a stinker.

Emre Can is boss too. Have him as the deepest mid. We're much, much better that way.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



CaptainLantern77 said:


> Cech is still so much better than Courtois it's not even funny. I'd happily have him back at Chelsea, even after today.


:duck



Joel said:


> From losing 6-1 to winning 1-0. Just shows you how bad Gerrard was and how much he was holding Liverpool back :hendo2


Whats the difference between Chelsea and a triangle? :duck 





























































































































































Triangle has 3 points :duck



Mikey Damage said:


> That better not be real. Fucker is still an Arsenal player.


It is real, but from the Spurs/Arsenal match. There is a pic where someone edited the game in the background of that to today's game though :lol


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Yay! Back to reality.

Hopefully this means Benz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Can I claim to be an oracle now because I pointed out the view on Cech was overly romanticised?
> 
> Not sure if Nat Clayne is really, really, really good, or if it's been so long that we've had a competent right back that I forgot what one was like. Great performance from him defensively. Lovren was also surprisingly good, despite Skrtel having a bit of a stinker.
> 
> Emre Can is boss too. Have him as the deepest mid. We're much, much better that way.


Clyne is really good and i'm pleased Lovren played well b/c i'm seemingly the only Liverpool fan who likes him :lol Hopefully he continues this form but i think he benefited from having a more defensive minded player in Gomez as a LB. Hoping we start with Firmino and Can next game, stick Ibe and Lallana on the bench.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

m'vila apparently sent off for a headbutt vs norwich's u/21's :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Can I claim to be an oracle now because I pointed out the view on Cech was overly romanticised?


No, because one game doesn't make a season. People are getting too excited over the first week of fitba.



Rush said:


> Whats the difference between Chelsea and a triangle? :duck
> 
> Triangle has 3 points :duck


:cudi



Razor King said:


> Yay! Back to reality.
> 
> Hopefully this means Benz.


Yes, because Madrid are just going to let go of their one striker and replace him with the garbage currently available in the market.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Agreed RUS.



Joel said:


> No, because one game doesn't make a season. People are getting too excited over the first week of fitba.


The one game does prove he's prone to mistakes though. The second goal was shocking goalkeeping.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> Being also-rans is in Arsenal's DNA now. That's who they are. It won't change until they get some real leaders and midfielders with heart and determination like Joey Barton.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630724347938926592

See what I mean? Slaven Bilic has obviously been reading my posts, learning a thing or two. Smart man. My football IQ > Wenger's.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Jose having a go at the lovely Eva Carneiro now :kobe

Watch him scare off the ONE good thing about that football club


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










lmao at that club


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Blatantly Mourinho's way of telling her he likes her. Like when you're at school and there's a girl you like but you don't want to say so you be mean to her instead. He'll be punching on her on the arm for no reason soon.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Well then he must want to commit unspeakable acts of filth to both Wenger and Rafa :woah


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Nah that's all just banter. Wenger and Jose are bessie mates.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



BkB Hulk said:


> The one game does prove he's prone to mistakes though. The second goal was shocking goalkeeping.


But I can find clips of Neuer, Courtois, de Gea and Buffon making mistakes. But they don't make them regularly. I don't think it's fair to say Cech makes them regularly based on that one game. He sure as hell wasn't making them regularly at Chelsea after AVB got canned.

I admit, he can be a bit iffy on crosses. So maybe he cannot be called world class because of that. But everything else is to the highest standard. Shot stopping, while getting it away from the area. Positioning (although that second goal yesterday...). Handling. One on ones. Penalties. All top class.

He's 33. Not old for a keeper at all. He just needs to get back into the swings of week in, week out after he was robbed of that last season through no fault of his own. Courtois, de Gea and Lloris. No other keeper comes before Cech in this league.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


> m'vila apparently sent off for a headbutt vs norwich's u/21's :lmao


this is known. not banned tho so he can still play against norwich at the weekend :woo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> But I can find clips of Neuer, Courtois, de Gea and Buffon making mistakes. But they don't make them regularly. I don't think it's fair to say Cech makes them regularly based on that one game. He sure as hell wasn't making them regularly at Chelsea after AVB got canned.
> 
> I admit, he can be a bit iffy on crosses. So maybe he cannot be called world class because of that. But everything else is to the highest standard. Shot stopping, while getting it away from the area. Positioning (although that second goal yesterday...). Handling. One on ones. Penalties. All top class.
> 
> He's 33. Not old for a keeper at all. He just needs to get back into the swings of week in, week out after he was robbed of that last season through no fault of his own. Courtois, de Gea and Lloris. No other keeper comes before Cech in this league.


it's okay, you dont have to stand up for him anymore. he's gone. it's mikey's problem now


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

andy townsend just said delph is better than yaya, and that he's watched kdb for chelsea, belgium and wolfsburg and he hardly gets a kick of the ball.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hart's better than Cech


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Cech is still great. I think the focus on the criticism is because of the hype around him after the transfer and people acting like he's the player he was 3-5 years ago. He's not. He's still great but he's not at that level anymore and wasn't the season before last at Chelsea either. It's just a classic judge him on a different level because of what others say. Same way Sterling will be judged to such a high standard this season. He could have a very good season but if it's only that and City don't win the League you best believed he's getting knocked for it.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Memento Mori said:


> andy townsend just said delph is better than yaya, and that he's watched kdb for chelsea, belgium and wolfsburg and he hardly gets a kick of the ball.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That 2nd goal was not even like Cech though. 99/100 times he would save that. Could just be an one off and hence it's better to judge him after an extended number of games. 

------------

Monday Night Football in few minutes. Sterling's debut so all eyes will be on him.

Should be a win for City. But Let's hope Pulis surprises us all.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

re: Cech

But I can find clips of Neuer, Courtois, de Gea and Buffon making mistakes. But they don't make them regularly. I don't think it's fair to say Cech makes them regularly based on that one game. He sure as hell wasn't making them regularly at Chelsea after AVB got canned.

I admit, he can be a bit iffy on crosses. So maybe he cannot be called world class because of that. But everything else is to the highest standard. Shot stopping, while getting it away from the area. Positioning (although that second goal yesterday...). Handling. One on ones. Penalties. All top class.

He's 33. Not old for a keeper at all. He just needs to get back into the swings of week in, week out after he was robbed of that last season through no fault of his own. Courtois, de Gea and Lloris. No other keeper comes before Cech in this league.


:side: :side: :side:

:westbrook2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630724347938926592
> 
> See what I mean? Slaven Bilic has obviously been reading my posts, learning a thing or two. Smart man. *My football IQ > Wenger's.*


that would put wenger straight down to dumpsterville


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

too easy


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> that would put wenger straight down to dumpsterville


Great, you'll have some company :lelbron


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Seabs said:


> *Cech is still great. I think the focus on the criticism is because of the hype around him after the transfer and people acting like he's the player he was 3-5 years ago. He's not. He's still great but he's not at that level anymore and wasn't the season before last at Chelsea either. It's just a classic judge him on a different level because of what others say. *


Hi my name is Breaking News and I've never been a member of this forum before. 

I think Cech was a great goalkeeper but a few years ago like you say, it was quite the popular opinion that he was on the decline with a few errors and such. Last season he didn't feature as much so his decline had been forgotten. I think he'll be exposed at Arsenal not as a bad keeper, but as someone who is on the decline.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



BreakingNews said:


> Hi my name is Breaking News and I've never been a member of this forum before.
> 
> I think Cech was a great goalkeeper but a few years ago like you say, it was quite the popular opinion that he was on the decline with a few errors and such. Last season he didn't feature as much so his decline had been forgotten. I think he'll be exposed at Arsenal not as a bad keeper, but as someone who is on the decline.


welcome.

who's your club?


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I like Man United, I think they is the best. Haha! Get it? I'm grammartising like a foreigner on twitter supporting Man United! 

I've got more! 

Man Utd are best in world of football. 
Their can be only one team in Manchestar. 
Red Devils 4 Lyf. 
CatchKony2012


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

^^^ JUPES :CENA

Classic Pulis 'after conceding an early goal' team performance. Said they would crumble after that in the CB. They didn't let me down. Would love to see Pulis' prem stats for when his teams have gone down to an early goal. Going even more defensive as the first response to being so shit was textbook. Feel sorry for WBA season ticket holders, even though he will keep them up.

Citeh looked dangerous against a compact side. That was without Aguero even being on the pitch. They should go close this season based on the amount of flair they have to break down stubborn lowly negative defences. If not then Pelle should rightfully be sacked.

Toure's second was delightful. Bony's ability to play with his back to goal and link up play will give them a great extra option this season if he discovers his Swansea form. He looked sharp tonight.


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

if it hasn't been said already, the first goal did get a deflection but I thought the keeper gave up way too easily. SHADES of Joe Hart letting in a Wayne Rooney pea roller tbhonest.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> Great, you'll have some company :lelbron


i could EASILY provide a comeback but im gonna be the bigger man and not derail this thread any longer you fuck


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i could EASILY provide a comeback but im gonna be the bigger man and not derail this thread any longer you fuck


I've only been a member here 5 minutes but it's mature comments like this against trolls that will probably keep me here 5 years and longer. If you do decide to do any witty comebacks but can't think of anything, message me, because I know a couple. For example, once my mate said to me 'is that the best comeback you have got?' which I replied to 'look mate if i wanted a comeback, I'd scrape it from out of your mum's throat' which was basically me implying she had given me a blowjob. Another example was when my fat friend said 'obesity runs in my family' and I replied 'look mate, clearly no one runs in your family! I wont be making any more jokes about you though, think you have enough on your plate'. I can be quite brutal when the situation requires me, I might be worth hitting up.


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

maybe this is the wrong thread but anyone heard about that number 22 Malaga shirt?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That was like 2 years ago.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



BreakingNews said:


> Hi my name is Breaking News and I've never been a member of this forum before.


Seems legit.

On topic: I had Arsenal to win the league, but on that performance I'm no longer sure of that, and to say that after one game shows how poorly Arsenal played.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



BreakingNews said:


> I've only been a member here 5 minutes but it's mature comments like this against trolls that will probably keep me here 5 years and longer. If you do decide to do any witty comebacks but can't think of anything, message me, because I know a couple. For example, once my mate said to me 'is that the best comeback you have got?' which I replied to 'look mate if i wanted a comeback, I'd scrape it from out of your mum's throat' which was basically me implying she had given me a blowjob. Another example was when my fat friend said 'obesity runs in my family' and I replied 'look mate, clearly no one runs in your family! I wont be making any more jokes about you though, think you have enough on your plate'. I can be quite brutal when the situation requires me, I might be worth hitting up.


keep the grind on my ....., you a bro

edit : whast happeningg why is there censorship are u srs


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Let's not jump completely off Arsenal's ledge.

It was one match...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Breaking News :lol

really hope these Biglia rumours are just that, rumours, we have plenty of CM's without him and he's already 29, do not want

good win by City, Yaya back to his best and Bony had a good game too


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> But I can find clips of Neuer, Courtois, de Gea and Buffon making mistakes. But they don't make them regularly. I don't think it's fair to say Cech makes them regularly based on that one game. He sure as hell wasn't making them regularly at Chelsea after AVB got canned.
> 
> I admit, he can be a bit iffy on crosses. So maybe he cannot be called world class because of that. But everything else is to the highest standard. Shot stopping, while getting it away from the area. Positioning (although that second goal yesterday...). Handling. One on ones. Penalties. All top class.
> 
> He's 33. Not old for a keeper at all. He just needs to get back into the swings of week in, week out after he was robbed of that last season through no fault of his own. Courtois, de Gea and Lloris. No other keeper comes before Cech in this league.


I think you'll find many more mistakes from Cech in the past couple of seasons that he's played than any of them. His shot stopping has been on the wane, but I think his alertness is the problem. Positioning wasn't even the key problem for yesterday's goal so much as he just wasn't ready. You can see him jump up after the shot is taken, meaning he wasn't ready to move.

He's not the player he was, and my point is that his signing was romanticised as Arsenal signing this top, top goalkeeper who would solve their problems. He's not. He's a good player, yes, but he's not the saviour.



Renegade™ said:


> Breaking News :lol
> 
> really hope these Biglia rumours are just that, rumours, we have plenty of CM's without him and he's already 29, do not want
> 
> good win by City, Yaya back to his best and Bony had a good game too


Biglia's agent seems to generate a big move rumour for him every window.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

my fav one was on Sky Sports the other day when they called him a left winger to replace Di Maria :lol

dat creditible journalism


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Back from vacation and finally got to see the game. Thought we were boring overall much like last season. Skrtel looks as keen as ever to grab some own goals this year, and Benteke never got any decent chances. Bright spots were MIGNOLET with a great save on a free kick and some otherwise stellar keeping, and of course the worldie from CoutinGOAT. Coutinho also had a couple other stellar moments but those didn't amount to anything. Firmino looked more threatening in the brief time he was on the pitch than Lallana or Ibe did all match. Can looked pretty solid defensively so I'd be down for playing him at DM next week with Hendo and Milner in front of him and a front 3 of Coutinho, Firmino, and Benteke. 

On the CRYSTAL PARDEW front, a stellar start to CP's campaign that was capped off with a great goal from YOHAN CABAYE, a player of greater quality than any non top-4 club could usually hope to acquire, that is, when lacking the unparalleled, inspiring reputation and convincing personal skills of the legendary Alan Pardew. If I could pick a manager in fantasy you'd better believe it would be him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

just found that Marlon Harewood is still playing.

In the sixth division. day made, gents.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



BkB Hulk said:


> I think you'll find many more mistakes from Cech in the past couple of seasons that he's played than any of them. His shot stopping has been on the wane, but I think his alertness is the problem. Positioning wasn't even the key problem for yesterday's goal so much as he just wasn't ready. You can see him jump up after the shot is taken, meaning he wasn't ready to move.
> 
> He's not the player he was, and my point is that his signing was romanticised as Arsenal signing this top, top goalkeeper who would solve their problems. He's not. He's a good player, yes, but he's not the saviour.


On crosses you may find more mistakes, yes. On anything else? Doubt it. 

BULK, I don't where you are getting shot stopping skills are waning from. I honestly have no idea where you fathomed that from. in 2013-14 when he was voted best goalkeeper in the league, I remember one shot what he should have saved. A rocket of a shot from the best striker in the league, Aguero, that beat him at the near post. He kind of did the same thing he did vs West Ham for their second goal, but the strikes were incomparable. Still he should have saved it or at least got a hand to it. Apart from that, I can't remember the last time watching Cech for Chelsea and saying, "he should have saved that". And I'm a guy who has no problem laying into anything Chelsea connected.

You're right, it was probably more of an alert problem than a positioning problem, although I think he position wasn't that great still. But look back to the Everton game last season. Score still 0-0. Cech not playing every game that season, so is far from sharp:






Shot stopping, reactions, alertness all in one there. At a critical time as well; 70+ mins, score 0-0. A man for big moments as he has described in his last 4 cup finals and so many times when the score was 0-0 in league games.

I agree that he won't be their saviour. They have bigger issues that GK. But I do think he fills a big hole for them. He's better than both Ospina (who wanot bad) and Szcsesny (who was bad). He has to settle there though. Chelsea and Arsenal have completely different philosophies and he was at Chelsea for 11 years - that's a big change. Arsenal prefer to roll out the ball, while we boot it to Ivanovic on the right. Our defence is deeper than Arsenal's. We can defend, they can't. There's a lot of differences he has to get used to. But once he settles, I don't think anyone will be doubting him or saying his shot stopping skills are waning.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

jol enough.

let it go and watch arsenal tv. you're not doing your blood pressure any good


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










Picture of all current Prem managers during their playing days

Sherwood :banderas

Dick's one looks like a painting. Dude is so old he played before they even invented cameras.

Koeman's haircut :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

thats fantastic Green Light :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> Picture of all current Prem managers during their playing days
> 
> Sherwood :banderas
> 
> ...


Sherwood = King Joffery


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Didnt McClaren used to beat up the Karate Kid?
Sweep the Leg, Stevo!


Edit : Poch = Baby Rusev


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Ranieri looks suave as fuck. Pochettino looks like Thor.

Also a word for poor EVA. How long til that twat Mourinho has her loaned off to Vitesse.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I have to say, I do feel some sympathy for that Chelsea doctor who has been somewhat berated by Mourinho and now it seems her role has been diminished and she's no longer allowed to attend training sessions, let alone match days.

I understand she may have made a 'tactical error', but after all her loyal service, you'd think a simple reprimand might be enough.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Brock said:


> I have to say, I do feel some sympathy for that Chelsea doctor who has been somewhat berated by Mourinho and now it seems her role has been diminished and she's no longer allowed to attend training sessions, let alone match days.
> 
> I understand she may have made a 'tactical error', but after all her loyal service, you'd think a simple reprimand might be enough.


She thanked the fans for their support publicly and that's something Mourinho NEVER allows.


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

John Terry hears about Eva and marches angrily into Mourinho's office, sets himself and shouts 'Oi Mourinho you black c*nt!'


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

In the previous decade, the winners of the EPL title have always been one of these three: Manchester United, Chelsea, and City.

The previous time a club not belonging to these three won the title was during the 03-04 season. Arsenal won the league that season.

I don't know about you guys, but even fans of those three clubs (specifically United and Chelsea) are probably getting tired of them repeatedly sharing the success. As a football fan, I really want Arsenal to win. Would not mind Liverpool either. The chances are less, but still. 

I still have a gut feeling that Arsenal will clinch it this season. I don't know why. I had the exact same feeling when they won it in the previously mentioned season. That was an awesome squad that year.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Nah I'd happily win it for the next 8000 years.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

aj11 has dislocated his shoulder and is out for at least two months


welp. if the talk of us loaning januzaj if pedro goes to utd is true then this rlly makes that a bit more urgent. that or we have to throw watmore in at the deep end


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Shepard said:


> *aj11 has dislocated his shoulder and is out for at least two months*
> 
> 
> welp. if the talk of us loaning januzaj if pedro goes to utd is true then this rlly makes that a bit more urgent. that or we have to throw watmore in at the deep end


Probably did it jerking off to Cbeebies


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I bet all this pedo talking is making Adam Johnson feel blue.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*






Anyone good at lip reading? Wonder what Eva said to him :hmm:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

She's kind of hot tbh.

Scratch that. I found way better photos.

She is hot, not kind of.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










so a big well done to whichever retard decided to erect this massive carlos tevez poster just outside bramall lane


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

http://theshortfuse.sbnation.com/2015/8/11/9130885/arsenal-west-ham-francis-coquelin-midfield

ouch


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Baxter said:


> so a big well done to whichever retard decided to erect this massive carlos tevez poster just outside bramall lane


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










Leave the memories alone


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

van Gaal saying that de Gea has said he doesn't want to play


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> van Gaal saying that de Gea has said he doesn't want to play


:Banderas

Where is renegade now, still thinking De Gea is going to be your keeper next year? :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Looking forward to United leaving it up to Romero to win them close the ludicrous amount of points that DDG did last season.

Side note, can one of the mods change my username back? It's getting dicey trying not to accidentally put "Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave" in an auto-complete form.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The bet was to the end of the season. Now stop complaining and start blowing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Sick and tired of Van Gaal's press conferences now. Just keep it to yourself please. *


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I still have a gut feeling that Arsenal will clinch it this season. I don't know why. I had the exact same feeling when they won it in the previously mentioned season. That was an awesome squad that year.


Have to remember though, they actually had an awesome squad then. This squad they have is good but it has Welbeck in it and imo lacks real depth. Not to mention the slight question mark as to whether they've actually sorted out their goalkeeping problem. 

You've also had feelings before about things that have not materialised and then you've forgotten about it.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

In Spain, it is said that De Gea does want to play and that is Van Gaal the one who is punishing him for his renewal refusal at the end of last season.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Maybe it has something to do with the _filoshofie_.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fighter Daron said:


> In Spain, it is said that De Gea does want to play and that is Van Gaal the one who is punishing him for his renewal refusal at the end of last season.


of course it is, as if they't paint DDG out to be a bad guy :lol

be nice to win tonight, Rooney loves a goal against Villa, hopefully he gets one or four (Y)



Rush said:


> :Banderas
> 
> Where is renegade now, still thinking De Gea is going to be your keeper next year? :brodgers


still could be, you never know, a year is a long time in football


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Yep, probably another game where Shrek takes the credit for his team mates' good play.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Blind vs Gestede in the air tonight :trips7


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> Blind vs Gestede in the air tonight :trips7


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632246583791366145
Good to see Januzaj starting, wouldn't mind seeing memphis on the left and januzaj in the middle, or all three switching throughout


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Good to see Januzaj. I like that guy.

I would have preferred to see Bastian on that instead of Carrick but I'm not complaining too much.

There's a lot of "reporting" going around, but I really want De Gea to stay.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

van Gaal confirms Januzaj will play as a number 10, got to perform now when he's given the chance, especially in his preferred position


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

JANUZAJ :mark:

Nice one from Mata.

And Darmian :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

A decent first half showing. United had a great 10 minute spell, which resulted in the goal. Great build-up, beautiful pass by Mata and a neat finish by Januzaj. The latter has looked bright as has Mata. Memphis has had some good moments, Carrick looks solid as does Morgan. Our defence has done well despite a few nervy and sloppy misplaced passes from the back at times.

Rooney has been garbage, botching all of our momentum up top. Looks like a pissed up 50 year old returning from the pub and has managed to wander on the pitch for a kick about. Needs to pull his finger out second half.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Memphis should have really made that 2-0.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Memphis Depay? More like Memphis Deshit :duck


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

2 wins to start the season for United – but remember those games were against Spuds and Villa – two teams who are forever jobbing to Man U. You have no chance of winning anything this season considering the gulf in class between yourselves and Chelsea, Man City etc and don’t get me started on your chances in the CL with the gulf in class between you and the likes of Barca and Bayern. The age of Man Utd winning silverware ended the day Moyes was sacked.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

the prospect of watching a whole season of Rooney playing up front after that performance hardly fills me with confidence


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> Memphis Depay? More like Memphis Deshit :duck


Not to immediately jump on this throat, but you'd think the Eredivisie's top scorer would find an opportunity like that to be a cakewalk.



Foreshadowed said:


> Rooney has been garbage, botching all of our momentum up top. Looks like a pissed up 50 year old returning from the pub and has managed to wander on the pitch for a kick about. Needs to pull his finger out second half.


I agree with you. He was very underwhelming today.

Glad we got the 3 points again, "conservative" (as noted by commentary) matches and style of play in the opening of the season, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Depay and Rooney were both horrendous

still 3pts

my boy Romero went gaffe free :yes


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

3 points. Yay.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Watching United is getting progressively worse ever since Ferguson retired. 

Awful match. However they got 2 wins in a row and that's what matters in the end for them I suppose.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Romero proving the critics and the naysayers wrong, 2 games, 2 cleansheets... what a legend.

Better performance but still not great but 3 points is 3 points. Mata was our most influential player, Memphis was invisible second half, Carrick had a good first half and Morgan showed so much energy throughout and his tackling was spot on. Bastian gave us more stability when he came on, Herrera lost the ball at times but looked good going forward. Darmian kept the Villa attack quiet down the left wing and Shaw the same on the opposite side. Smalling was a rock and won every aerial ball against Gestede. Blind played really well and he can do well at centreback in these type of games. Our defence shut Villa out all game, which was good to see.

Funny 2 games gone and 2 defenders win Man of the Match for United. First Smalling and now Blind but it goes to show the attack isn't clicking yet especially with Rooney up top who put in a 0/10 performance today, he was absolutely gash and I'm glad Neville constantly brought up how poor Rooney was. How he stays on for 90 minutes is mind-boggling. Really concerning if we don't get another striker in.

Still, I'm pleased with the win.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

3 shots on target - ALL GAME, fuck me that was a dire match. Here's me thinking they only got there first shot on target on 70 mins in the spurs game, so surely they'll be better and it wont be that bad... I shoulda watched Hannibal


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1 shot on target game one, 2 shots on target game two. Bournemouth better watch out in game 38 :mj7


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

winning even when you're playing shit is the mark of CHAMPIONS. 

Viva la Man United


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Rooney was absolutely shite. 

Hopefully he'll pull his finger out on Tuesday against Club Brugge, and improve his performance.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

My fantasy curse has struck Rooney like clockwork. Just need to get Darmian in there


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Some thoughts on the game (long pharagraphs to come) 

I thought Villa pressed us well in first 25mins which made it hard for us to get into any passing rhythm but we also moved ball to slowly out of defence in order to bypass villa pressing. So game more about waiting for Villa to gas themselves out then take our chance/s when they came & we did that. 

Soon as villa stopped pressing they always off pace & gave our players more time on ball & in that period took our chance a quality pass by Mata & great composure from Adnan to get us the lead. Goal was coming see finding gaps & just could we find rest pass & finish chance off when got in behind & mata & Adnan together delivered.

What i think is a issue is when got that lead we sit back & allowed villa get back into game which wasn't needed 0. They were on the ropes another goal from us in that period after we had scored would of killed them off & won the game for us before HT. Not found that happy medium yet of knowing when sit off & allow team on before trying hit on break & knowing when put foot down when the other team is on ropes & go in for the kill. 

That theme continued into 2nd half when villa again pressed after HT & looked lively but our defence is looking really solid so villa were getting to final 3rd but never any cutting edge but 60mins LvG made 2 subs & Killed the game off for villa. Carrick off for Schweinstieger & Herrera on for Adnan more of a 4-3-3 but Herrera in hole off Rooney. 

Schweinstieger Just bossed the game along with Herrera adding bit zip & speed to our midfield with ball. With Schweinstieger we gave him ball every time we could & dictating everything in that zone villa tried Mantain the press but Schweinstieger find right pass or be in right place just playing it simple & just knocked stuffing out villa cm 3. They huffed & puffed but after that their only route to goal was going direct & long when got ball had no energy there & have no player up top who give ball to to create that bit of magic so game made easier for us.

On midfield thought Carrick & Schneiderlen weren't great but thought Schneiderlen grew into game after Carrick was taken off & he was a part of 3 cm with Herrera & Schweinstieger. Nice blend there & even though Schneirderlen still little off pace his tackling, timing, interceptions, energy & mobility are seriously impressive I knew he would good at all of that before signed him but yeah can't wait till in full form later on. Herrera is also important to our play adds that zip & passing from cm to attack & even if doesn't always come off for him everything looks more efficienct & more fluid in our build up when his on pitch. 

On Memphis think people need understand his new to league & still raw talent & are still areas need work on but lot of promise even after these 2 games & potential is huge. Not finished product but didn't expect him to be I do feel maybe is a confidence player but very strong willed won't just give in he will come good trust me on that. Wasn't poor though totally bollocks if believe that btw but some movement & runs are scary good something expect off a prime 27-29 year old winger not a 21 year old winger. Tried getting him few times but passes to him weren't always on point & one time he did was through mata amazing pass but just missed the far post to make it 2-0 but just went wide. But so many times his movement is on point we just don't pass it to him quickly enough when makes the runs. I counted about 5 times alone in 2nd half where make darts inside off left flank or get into box or pull onto defenders shoulders but never gave him ball enough so people wouldn't of noticed him doing it. Clearly LW best role he needs to stay there from now on.

Adnan & mata both poor tonight but both together made difference in big moment. Mata a 10 doesn't have pace or discipline play RW whilst he can do job there we need add someone in who is fast & direct with ball to stretch side down that flank which is why pedro does make more sense as for Adnan goal aside still huge work needs be done in his game & still might only be done playing more elsewhere through being loaned to pl club for rest of this season. 

Back 4 & include Romero to were all really good. Still not convinced blind is long term lcb option for us but can't complain thought was superb as was smalling to who looks like it finally clicked for him looked more grown up & becoming more of a leader at back. Matteo has slotted into at rb with ease. £12.7m is looking bit of a steal so far debunks myth need be pl proven to hit ground running in pl &/or be long term success in this league. Also before anyone mentions it I've long since said that need start being dicks at set plays playing "nasty" side of game as were to nice. Yes is risk playing that way that give away a pen but Chelsea are masters at it under Jose (that compliment btw) we should do it as well. Shaw was motm though all missing was stay fit & find his fitness & his doing that. Can't believe got 2 quality fullbacks chuffed with both of them. Also Romero solid again so credit where it's due. 

Downside was bit to slow with tempo of our play & need to learn how counter better when we can do so but think we will improve those things as season goes on but biggest negative & most concerning aspect about the villa game is Rooney. 

I'm not buying this 25 goals a season stuff he keep saying. His decline has been coming but last 18 months been real drop off. Rooney never been consistent always been patchy player but are still times where his good to even very good (man city & Spurs in March & April) but most of time these last 18 months at best his been ok but mostly disappointing & so far in 2 games we have played this season his been just woeful. 

Stats don't lie & 2 away PL goals since March 2014 & our Sch midfield between them got over 85% pass completions rate in 30 mins then Rooney did in whole game (76%). No shots on goals. Zero take ons. 1 touch inside villa pen box which was in 93rd min where took another heavy touch & booted it out for a villa thrown in. 

It feels like his older that what he is. Like his 31-32 not 29-30. All things you associate with player on decline are happening to Rooney & not one off things been going on awhile. Physical weak. Richards whilst a tank he just accepted defeat before ball even reaches him made the game easier for Richards & not first time said this actually I said the same v Spurs last weekend with walker out muscling him (how?) & against hull in May when dawson barged him off ball. 

His become slow with ball just as much without it which is concerning like said above with Depay runs made their were loads of them in front of him tonight & Herrera & Schneiderlen made lot deep 3rd man runs yet Rooney took so many touches then passed it backwards or pass it to Villa players instead. Not mention lack of pace holy shit is depressing watching him lose ball when runs their was moment where in 1st half got to edge of box on right side & like running through tar & villa defender who was few yards behind got ball back cleanly & just walked off with ball down right as Rooney still on the ground. Decision making to is awful why can't make a simple pass or cross anymore like all his dynamism had has disappeared?

Rooney pace has gone he needs stretch game so that's done by running in behind or down sides yet he drops deeper to collect ball (partly cos we move ball to slow he wanders deeper to get involved but also trait slow forward will do because unable run other way). Doing so will mean Rooney clogs up space in between lines. So doing this gives us no out ball up top as attacking 4 are all in same areas & Rooney as main 9 meant be leading the line is to deep to play ball to him when need stay in between CB so use him as facial point in the attack being in cm is not your job yet still carries on doing this. 

His general work rate is pathetic not sure cos if it's cos his lazy or because unable to perform at required level now but he could of at least made some effort to press villa CBS at some point late night? 

Way he acts as caption bother me. Was a moment Herrera played a good pass to him then Rooney passed ball back to villa player when has lot space & then shouted at Herrera for playing pass wrong? Wtf is that about? Did same with Memphis & Adnan I think to. Close control, Touch & short passing is always now off the pace just pathetic way to act as caption just barking at players when you cock up is not the answer. 

But most troubling was he was gassed out by the hour mark he looked knackered but yet understand how thats possible his most unmobile cf yet he was same v Spurs. Both around 60-65mins mark in both games his looked out on his feet? Not sure what excuse is either? Only player who looks that tired in games other maybe lacking match sharpness & fitness but all on tour with Rooney & no one else is having same issues just him?

I do feel need a 9 this window I'm not convinced that Rooney answer anymore & not sure LvG is either I do wonder if got in a new cf what would happen to Rooney? Rooney best role is as 9 so buying a new no9 would likely mean Rooney drops back to playing as a 10 which would be sad as got so many of them already who ate all far better then Rooney is there & I'm not even going mention how shit Rooney is on wings or in cm. If LvG can get a 9 in I can see Rooney being replaced by 16-17 anyway as his not answer long term anymore it's sad watching him. His 30 in Oct by 2016 summer will fast be approaching his 31st birthday so should be looking finding his replacement soon enough. The young Rooney I remember was far cry from Rooney see now. Not aged well & that new contract Rooney got last year is really going bite us on the ass. 

Anyway thought we were solid but not great. Villa never threatened U.S. & we played alright. Defence was really impressive & it was a good professional performance plus if felt like played with 10 men for whole game due to Rooney being crap so that's quite decent achievement actually.

I still believe more to come from us as well I think we can & will improve teams performances just need iron out a few kinks yet but some making out like we're thus awful side & we were lucky to beat villa which isnt true at all. Still work needs to be done & areas need improve but signs are positive that can go to villa team drew to last season & do a Chelsea & grind away a win away from home something need to start doing this season. Now I can relax & enjoy rest of the footballing weekend.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Not to immediately jump on this throat, but *you'd think the Eredivisie's top scorer would find an opportunity like that to be a cakewalk.*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










seniority already kicking in :mark:

yeah I'd really like for Mata to predominantley play as a 10 this season but idk if it'll go that way

worrying that lvg wouldn't swap in chicha when rooney was playing that dreadfully


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

this is why we shouldn't have sold RVP yet 

Rooney on his day can be quality but when he goes through these patches of shiteness it's painful on the eyes

poor Hernandez couldn't get a run today with the inept display Rooney produced, hopefully Tuesday we see some goals


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> this is why we shouldn't have sold RVP yet
> 
> Rooney on his day can be quality but when he goes through these patches of shiteness it's painful on the eyes
> 
> *poor Hernandez couldn't get a run today with the inept display Rooney produced*, hopefully Tuesday we see some goals


I really wanted Chicharito to come on as well, weird that van Gaal didn't do it.

Robin van Persie should've stayed, I agree with you on that one.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

i'm hoping word is kept in regards to chich having a role to play this season. still holding out hope for him going down as a united legend :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Rooney must have some serious shit over us. It's the only logical explanation. Absolute 0/10 performance and Hernandez stays on the bench all game for the second straight match. He's not even trying now. His pressing on the ball is appalling. Saw Van Gaal knock Depay and Januzaj for giving the ball away too much and never threw Rooney under the bus at the same time. Lovely of Van Gaal to be knocking his players in public again too. Januzaj scores in a 1-0 win and Van Gaal chooses to focus on him losing possession too often. We don't have anything going forward. Mata and Rooney trying to break together is painful, Rooney will forever keep dropping deep rather than actually playing off the last defender and Depay still looks raw. He's making good runs though at least. No way Mata should be playing on the wing. Absolute liability defensively in the second half letting Amavi get at Darmian at will. Front 4 aside everyone else was good. Smalling has been godly these first 2 games. Not put a foot wrong. No doubt be dropped when Jones comes back because Van Gaal gonna Van Gaal. Romero has this horrible knack of waiting for the attacker to close him right down before clearing the ball that's gonna lose us points this season. Oh and Blind beat Gestede to a ball in the air which is absolutely hilarious. As was Rooney deciding he was the best person to mark Gestede off corners. Prick.

Villa look like they've signed some right plonkers too. Gueye looks like an absolute liability. Probably have a few great games but the majority of the time he looks like the headless chicken type of CM and he's definitely getting sent off multiple times this season. 2 yellows already and kinda lucky not to be a red for the two footed lunge. Veretout was completely invisible bar that one time when he embarrassed his family name. Probably be forgotten about sadly but surely that's where retrospective bans should come in. Not to sound bitter but if Young did that there'd be SCENES. Ayew is a useless plonker. Lel at paying £8m more for the lesser brother. Richards is still brainless too and jumps in at everything rather than showing composure and having a brain. Amavi looked very good though and their attack should look very different when Gestede and Grealish come in. Plus maybe Gil and hopefully Traore because I really want to see him fulfil his potential. They'll probably do what they always do and just stay up based on a good run of form over 6 weeks in the later half of the season.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Richards has been Villa's best player over the first 2 games imo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Villa shouldn't give up on the signing of Adebayor, imo. Get the band back together.

I will rage if we start Fabregas in the #10 tomorrow. In all honesty, I probably wouldn't start him. But if he does play, I don't see why we don't just switch the formation to 4-3-3. Matic holding, Ramires and Fabregas on either side. Clog up that midfield and force them to play on the wings.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Southampton/Everton, 10 minutes in now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Lukaku>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Roondog


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> Lukaku>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Roondog


Lukaku was really awesome on the pitch tonight. I was really expecting a hat-trick. Good game. Could have and should have been 4-0, taking into account Barkley shooting down the middle instead of into the bottom corner.

There goes a lot of people's predictions, including mine :side:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Good showing from Everton, gg guys. 

Dem Foxes from Leicester!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

CL experienced players helping Stoke with dat comeback against Spurs. 

which reminds me

Spurs :heston


This is the season where Sunderland will finally go down. 

Leicester with a fantastic win against West ham. Drama at the end when Adrian went up for a corner in the stoppage time, but got sent off instead for kicking a player :lmao Jenkinson went in goal.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Really, _really_ stupid from Janmaat for that second yellow card. Game was over from there.

Siem de Jong was left out of the squad, apparently injured AGAIN :done

I know it's only two games in but it's gonna be a long old season for us I think. If you offered me 13th/14th right now I'd take it.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I don't think this is the team McLaren wants. The pivot of Colback and Anita is quite bad tbh. You guys could do with a better CM who is comfortable with the ball. Someone like Cabaye basically. 

Let's see who Newcastle signs in the next 2 weeks. 


Btw, Mitrovic seems to be getting quite a reputation. Heard his yellow was uncalled for today but media will make him the next coming of Balotelli (attitude wise) soon enough.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Karl Marx said:


> CL experienced players helping Stoke with dat comeback against Spurs.
> 
> which reminds me
> 
> ...


Really wanted Spurs to get the 3 there, such a shame.

Sunderland have a high probability of going down this season, what a depressing sight, watching your fans take off.

Swansea have been impressive.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Wonderful counter-attacking and defensive performance from the entire team today.

Can't fault anybody today, they were all top class.

Reckon Southampton will struggle this year with the Europa League demands too.

#NoWallsOfText


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

not to take away from Norwich actually being quite good but fucking hell if we didn't make it incredibly easy for them. Seems like we still just shit ourselves whenever we go a goal behind. M'Vila was okay and Watmore was bright coming off the bench and it's nice to see him get the debut goal b/c he does seem to be v highly rated by us; but besides that there wasn't really anything good. Cattermole has had an awful start and looks uncomfortable further up the pitch. Cheaply gave away possession leading to their first (who only sends one person to cover when they play it short and can double up on you?). Still early days but unlike previous seasons I'm struggling to think of three worse teams atm. We could improve on almost every position bar the keeper but by all accounts our wage bill is too fucked for us to add anything substantial to it. New additions are pretty vital at this point tho.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Cattermole is obviously distracted by the possibility of Barca and Real Madrid putting in world record fees for him IMO.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Pleased to see my Spurs 2-2 Stoke prediction came true :cool2

I finally got a score prediction right :dance


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Fuckern warz, Sunderland are a pile of steaming dogs eggs.

Still, 3 important points against a team that will be struggling again.

Enjoying the high levels of Mike Walker style sexy fitba, which has been present in both games for large spells. 

Hoolahan was immense today. To think that cunt Hughton tried to freeze him out of the club. 

Redmond is going to Euro 2016 if he continues his form from the playoffs (although Townsend probably still goes, somehow :woy). Special young talent.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

AYEW (the non-shit one) AND GOMIS STRIKE AGAIN :mark: Swansea looking SEX so far this season. Montero was fantastic as well, as was Shelvey's assist although he kinda mong'd up after that as usual.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

No fan of Stoke, but I got them to win the prem on the handicap this year (+32) so like what I've seen from them so far :mark: Unlucky to not get anything from the Liverpool game too.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Leicester two consecutively wins. :eva2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That third Norwich goal is disgraceful from a Sunderland POV. Nobody paying attention or giving a fuck when the opposition have a throw deep inside your own half.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Sunderland players just walking around :done

Same ref (I think) who disallowed the overhead kick last week is now giving goalkicks to keepers who push the ball wide behind their own goal

And didn't give a pelanty against Schmeichel

And gave a harsh red to Adrian (yellow at worst)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

He basically De Jong'd Vardy, so I think it was a red.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

He's given him a front kick to the solar plexus, definite red imo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Looked like he didn't even know he was there

Kinda reminded me a bit of Nani against Real Madrid which shouldn't have been a red either :shrug


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Looked like he didn't even know he was there
> 
> Kinda reminded me a bit of Nani against Real Madrid which shouldn't have been a red either :shrug


why would you ever change your previous sig for this one you schmuck

chelsea wont lose tomorrow, if i were a betting man i'd put money on a draw and under 2.5 goals

manchester united atrocious once again, lol totenham lol, okazaki the boss

boy did i miss the paragraphs over the summer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

So I can fap to the back of Eva's perfectly drawn head


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'll take a draw today. For some reason I think we'll lose though. Still a long way to go, but losing will be a huge blow right now especially after failing to beat Swansea in the opening fixture.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> chelsea wont lose tomorrow, if i were a betting man i'd put money on a draw and under 2.5 goals


Dat bus will be fully parked provided it doesn't get stuck on the M6. I agree with you :toast


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Jose will be in full on don't lose mode today. Big match and off the back of a bad result and press drama. Yeah no way this isn't gonna be tight and dull.*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

What a beautiful goal by Giroud.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

We are playing so well. infinitely times better than last week. Helped by the fact that Arsene went back to the system which worked last season. 

Coquelin lucky to not get sent off though.

Should be 4-5 goals up but somehow it's 1-1. Obviously Palace scored from their first attempt with a great strike by Ward. Koscielny for some reason decided to turn his back to that shot...


Confident we will win in the end. Which only means it will end 3-1 to Palace.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Good match on Selhurst Park. Now it is time for the stunner!


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Pumped for this match but it's 100% gonna be shit! Got on the Draw & Under 2.5 Goals though at 3/1 so hopefully I get that silver lining


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Class from aguero there


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Best player in the league.


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:lmao City fans cheering that Cahill needs medical attention but no EVA 

evil though


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Costa just loves causing shit! Best heel in the league. Love him :lol


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelsea to get one goal in the second half to close the match as a draw.

Sergio though, what a man. He could've scored in the first thirty seconds, I thought he was gonna.

Costa is PISSED.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Brendao sitting in the stands stalking Raheem like a jilted ex-lover. Time to let it go Brendao.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Who will Mourinho blame for this one? :lel


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Justice4Eva :whiteknight


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Wow, a lot of people aren't likely to have predicted/expected that.

Well played by and congratulations City, good game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

WE'RE STILL FUCKING HERE

battered them. absolutely killed them. 3-0 flattered them. our back 4 and midfield were absolutely outstanding, chelsea pathetic. huge win, even though it's very early on that will give us supreme confidence.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Who will Mourinho blame for this one? :lel



"We lost 3-0?

No problem. Some teams lose 6-0 or 8-2" :jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Yeah, that was awful from us, but expected. Just a poorly planned summer from the time we returned to preseason to the transfer window, to the first game of the season. We need to get it right and fast. Thankfully this is the second game of the season, so there's time to improve and we will. I just hope we improve well enough.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Wow, a lot of people aren't likely to have predicted/expected that.


I did in the predictions thread :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Cliffy B said:


> I did in the predictions thread :banderas


I predicted 2-1 Chelsea fpalm

I sure didn't see a 3-0 coming.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Don't really know if it gets discussed here, but did anyone else find Aguero being man of the match a little bit odd? Granted he took his goal well, but he had at least three chances he really should have scored. Personally, I thought Toure deserved it as he tracked back really well and got two assists.

I think Chelsea could do with an extra holding mid to partner Matic in games like this one.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Karl Marx said:


> "We lost 3-0?
> 
> No problem. Some teams lose 6-0 or 8-2" :jose


"1 point from 6, what are your thoughts, worried?"

"Well, I know 1 is better than 0 and worse than 2, and I have good mathematical skills."

:side:

Bizzare that he subbed a non-injured Terry.


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


> supreme confidence.


Is that more than regular confidence but less than Ultimate Confidence? Need to know.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rugrat said:


> Don't really know if it gets discussed here, but did anyone else find Aguero being man of the match a little bit odd? Granted he took his goal well, but he had at least three chances he really should have scored. Personally, I thought Toure deserved it as he tracked back really well and got two assists.
> 
> I think Chelsea could do with an extra holding mid to partner Matic in games like this one.


Couldn't have, Silva got 2!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> "1 point from 6, what are your thoughts, worried?"
> 
> "Well, I know 1 is better than 0 and worse than 2, and I have good mathematical skills."
> 
> ...



Thought you were joking, but he actually said that :lmao


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Poyser said:


> Couldn't have, Silva got 2!


The Aguero goal and the Fernandinho one, I think. I was in the pub, so you're probably right.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

silva assisted the last 2, yaya the first.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Delighted to see Chelsea get stuffed after yet more pathetic behaviour from Mourinho this week.

Kun still the best player in the Prem.


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

#ssnhqsanchez


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Seb said:


> Delighted to see Chelsea get stuffed after yet more pathetic behaviour from Mourinho this week.
> 
> Kun still the best player in the Prem.


He should have had a hat trick today, to be honest. It wasn't his best performance imo.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*CRISIS.*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

This is exactly the Chelsea that won't win the league. I'm expecting a player revolt against Mourinho before the end of the season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Fucking hell Jose, every week he comes out with crap after the match. Fake result lol.

He'll have to just be honest one day and just admit they were shit and beaten by the much better team on the day.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

good thing i didnt place my money on chelsea dear god were they atrocious. im fairly sure willian is the worst winger in the league


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> good thing i didnt place my money on chelsea dear god were they atrocious. im fairly sure willian is the worst winger in the league


William played pretty well in the first game of the season and the Community Shield. He's not technically gifted, but he has enough to offer and tracks back well.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

sure, its just that chelsea could have a way better player in that position, willian just doesnt offer much going forward and thus the pressure is all on hazard. My boy matic was quite good i thought tho


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Why did we doubt City again? Pellegrini? They looked legit as fuck today.


Re: Arsenal.

Ozil was immense today. Just brilliant. Sanchez was also very good. Giroud's finish was sexy as fuck (per usual). Backline...poor. We got issues. Coquelin is not the answer. Today should have made that obvious.

If we don't bid £22m tomorrow for Krychowiak, then we're dicking about. We desperately need a true defensive midfielder.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rugrat said:


> William played pretty well in the first game of the season and the Community Shield. *He's not technically gifted*, but he has enough to offer and tracks back well.


Uh, yeah he is. He just doesn't know how to create or get into scoring positions. He was terrible yesterday though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Manchester City 
David Silva 90 7.0 
Aleksandar Kolarov 90 6.4 
Fernandinho 90 6.3 

Chelsea 
Nemanja Matic 90 7.2 
Cesc Fabregas 90 6.9 
Cesar Azpilicueta 90 6.3

Mins played and distance covered.... Silva covering the most ground for us? jesus he is superb. The 10 role suiting him.

Jose with the genius excuse, was 3-0 a fair result, no its fake. maybe 2-0 at half time but we were the best team.. ffs


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hey i get to reuse this joke. Joel, whats the difference between Chelsea and a triangle? :evil


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rush said:


> Hey i get to reuse this joke. Joel, whats the difference between Chelsea and a triangle? :evil


triangle has 3 points


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










The Chelsea FC match report on the website.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Memento Mori said:


> triangle has 3 points


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Rodgers is an idiotic stupid bitch for not supporting Balotelli. Fuck off for thinking your are bigger than the club you twat. Get behind your players.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana (Aug 17, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Rodgers is an idiotic stupid bitch for not supporting Balotelli. Fuck off for thinking your are bigger than the club you twat. Get behind your players.


he's also arrogant


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



wkdsoul said:


> The Chelsea FC match report on the website.


Does :jose write the match reports? Such bitterness :lel


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Rodgers is an idiotic stupid bitch for not supporting Balotelli. Fuck off for thinking your are bigger than the club you twat. Get behind your players.


What in the world are you talking about? :kobe

Balotelli is done as a top level player. Spare us all from this nonsense and save your Balotelli cheerleading for the inevitable day when you're watch him playing live for some shitty football club in Oman, where he will also end up benched


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hernandez needs to start for Manchester United against Newcastle.

Gonna be slightly annoyed if he doesn't start on Saturday. I want to see the guy.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Hernandez needs to start for Manchester United against Newcastle.
> 
> Gonna be slightly annoyed if he doesn't start on Saturday. I want to see the guy.


instead of who?


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



DwayneAustin said:


> What in the world are you talking about? :kobe
> 
> Balotelli is done as a top level player. Spare us all from this nonsense and save your Balotelli cheerleading for the inevitable day when you're watch him playing live for some shitty football club in Oman, where he will also end up benched


Balotelli in his prime is better than Ings, Origi, Lambert, Borini, COMBINED.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Except you don't have THAT player.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

He hasn't had a prime. He's had good spells at different clubs. Last season he was as much use as Brendan Rodgers' nose would be in a limbo contest.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Seabs said:


> *Except you don't have THAT player.*


So instead of selling him, we should be patient, make him our 3rd choice striker and wait until he becomes that player.



Vader said:


> He hasn't had a prime. He's had good spells at different clubs. Last season he was as much use as Brendan Rodgers' nose would be in a limbo contest.


I was talking when he does reach his prime - he should be at it right now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Should be. Isn't. That isn't Rodgers fault nor was it Mourinho's or Mancini's. He's a loose cannon who is far too petulant to play at a high level frequently. Best thing he could do is join a team with lower expectations where him being a dickhead will be less relevant, basically a Di Canio figure.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> instead of who?


Haha, I know Rooney is (the predicted) the starting/sole forward for Manchester United (also the captain) and that van Gaal is gonna let those two lackluster performances slide, but I'm not sure. After watching both the season openers from start to finish, I'm not really excited by that prospect. 

Maybe he's just off to a slow start, and things will pick up, who knows. It could happen to anybody. The TL;DR of Rooney is that he is an _exceptional_ player, but it's definitely not this Rooney. He's just had a "meh, whatever" feel/look in the first two matches.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The "most physical league in the world" and you get yellow carded for getting between man and ball? That's well more physical than Spain or Italy where it also can be a freekick.

*insert Neville milky coffee rant*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Rodgers is an idiotic stupid bitch for not supporting Balotelli. Fuck off for thinking your are bigger than the club you twat. Get behind your players.


back in the bin champ


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Edit: shit meant to be in the transfer thread.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Two 1-0 wins to begin a season

First win being against Stoke

*I'VE SEEN THIS MOVIE BEFOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

#SAVEBALOTELLI


----------



## BreakingNews (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

with this Balotelli debate opened up, I'd like to remind everyone that KIZ said Balotelli had matured a few years ago because he behaved in ONE match. 

Balotelli is a good player but not good enough to get away with acting how he does. Think he'll struggle to join any type of big team again if his future isn't at Liverpool. I don't think he will ever improve his attitude and I don't think anyone will gamble on it. Only saying the obvious/what everyone has already said/thinks. 

Hashtag CYA


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Rodgers is racist for not playing sakho and balotelli

Say no to racism


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

2 straight wins, 2 straight clean sheets, if i were a liverpool fan right now i'd be saying this is our year


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> 2 straight wins, 2 straight clean sheets, if i were a liverpool fan right now i'd be saying this is our year


2 bad performances from us


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> 2 bad performances from us


a W is a W mate


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Rodgers is racist for not playing sakho and balotelli
> 
> Say no to racism


(Y) OK sure. That seems legit


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

We were boring again and bullied by Bournemouth for large stretches of the match. Think we're going to get stuffed by Arsenal. 

Clearly Moreno's best position is left winger btw. :side:

Clyne was a very good signing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Bournemouth SCREWED.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Memento Mori said:


> Bournemouth SCREWED.


Brendon Wenger with “I have not seen either of them again”

But in all seriousness, I don't see why the linesman allowed the goal. Either he doesn't know the rules properly or needs to be rushed to Specsavers. I am aware that it's impossible to properly judge offside with the human eye, but that just takes the piss.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Super Mario just needs some justice, and a good move to the MLS. LA, New York, Chicago, Miami...wherever he would like to go. #SaveMario #BalotelliLivesMatter 

For real, though, I'd like to see him go to the MLS. :side: 

I need to find some pics to rep troll Liverpool supporters with. Only six days until matchday.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

why bother messing about with the rules each season and then stuff them up anyways?

two shocking calls. come on. this shit happens every week seemingly. laughably bad.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Kiz said:


> why bother messing about with the rules each season and then stuff them up anyways?
> 
> two shocking calls. come on. this shit happens every week seemingly. laughably bad.


But if it happened to your team's favor..

ZOMG CITY IS THE BEST BITCHES WERE GONNA WIN THE EPL WE HAVE RAHEEM FOOKIN STERLING MATEY RAHEEM FOOKIN STERLING


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

You've gotten away with it for a few posts now but it's about time you stopping being a mong. You weren't a good poster to begin with so you can imagine how annoying you are now. If you insist on being an idiot do it in a section that I'm not interested in.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> You've gotten away with it for a few posts now but it's about time you stopping being a mong. You weren't a good poster to begin with so you can imagine how annoying you are now. If you insist on being an idiot do it in a section that I'm not interested in.


If everyone's making fun of me here why can't I do it


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

You're being made fun of as you're posting stupid shit. If you stop doing that then you'll amazingly find out that people will stop making fun of you. Stop this Balotelli thing, the weird obsession with black footballers and what appears to be a desire for attention. Post normal shit. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're not a legit retard, you'll just find you'll get on with people better if you're not posting like one.

There's hope for you. A tiny grain in the sand amount of hope but hope nonetheless.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


> why bother messing about with the rules each season and then stuff them up anyways?
> 
> two shocking calls. come on. this shit happens every week seemingly. laughably bad.


what was the other shocking call? Unless you think using your arms to push another one down on a corner is all good :hayden3



Fanjawi said:


> Rodgers is racist for not playing sakho and balotelli
> 
> Say no to racism





Fanjawi said:


> 2 bad performances from us


troll elsewhere son.



CamillePunk said:


> We were boring again and bullied by Bournemouth for large stretches of the match. Think we're going to get stuffed by Arsenal.
> 
> Clearly Moreno's best position is left winger btw. :side:
> 
> Clyne was a very good signing.


Arsenal have been playing like ass. So it'll be 6-1 Arsenal for sure.

Bale started his career as a mediocre fullback before moving forward. Moreno = next Bale? /rawk nonsense



Rugrat said:


> Brendon Wenger with “I have not seen either of them again”
> 
> But in all seriousness, I don't see why the linesman allowed the goal. Either he doesn't know the rules properly or needs to be rushed to Specsavers. I am aware that it's impossible to properly judge offside with the human eye, but that just takes the piss.


I honestly assume he forgot about the rule change.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

36 more 1-0's to victoreh!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rush said:


> what was the other shocking call? Unless you think using your arms to push another one down on a corner is all good :hayden3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'd be livid if a goal got ruled out like the header. there was absolutely nothing in it at all. lovren was too weak and got done for it. there was worse contact in vinny muscling ivanovic


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rush said:


> I honestly assume he forgot about the rule change.


They have like fuck all to do/remember. All they do otherwise is point the flag to indicate the direction the referee (who could be 30-40 yards away) gives a throw and they're also meant to ensure that corners are taken from within the sector conjoined to the corner flag (which they never bother doing).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


> you'd be livid if a goal got ruled out like the header. there was absolutely nothing in it at all. lovren was too weak and got done for it. there was worse contact in vinny muscling ivanovic


I'd be annoyed certainly but the ref was fairly consistent with his calls regarding the corners.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Vader said:


> *There's hope for you*. A tiny grain in the sand amount of hope but hope nonetheless.


Or not:



> Fanjawi
> *Humbled*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

https://vine.co/v/epjQDe1dAbD

LMFOA


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> https://vine.co/v/epjQDe1dAbD
> 
> LMFOA


Oh my, he's too bad, I don't get why he's playing in 2015 for a top of the league team.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Remember when Muller fell over taking a free kick and then claimed it to be a distraction technique. *


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

fuk u seabs


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Anyone who thinks Milner is a bad player shouldn't be allowed in this thread :rudy


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Seabs said:


> *Remember when Muller fell over taking a free kick and then claimed it to be a distraction technique. *


which time?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Memento Mori said:


> which time?


This time


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That was fucking hilarious :booklel

And Milner is the shits.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Anyone who thinks Milner is a bad player shouldn't be allowed in this thread :rudy


Only the commissioner can make these kinds of proclamations DA. Submit a formal request to me in writing and we'll see.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Schweinsteiger in for Carrick the only change, good to see Januzaj getting a run of games, really hope he can kick on after having a disappointing season last time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*http://www.skysports.com/football/n...gers-backs-official-for-offside-goal-decision

:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers *


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










Just posting that cuz I always see this in here :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Good first 20 minutes from United and then for some odd reason the players just dropped off and started playing slow, wayward and sloppy passing again. Rooney despite having a goal disallowed (maybe should have stood as he looked bang on in line) has offered nothing and has been infuriating to watch by constantly coming deep, offering nothing and then getting easily outmuscled off the ball and all we have is Mata in the box. He needs to stay up front and at least when he's there he then needs to move. The amount of times our midfielders were looking for movement from him and he just jogged or walked. Need Chicharito on desperately for his pace and movement alone.

Memphis has been imitating Nani; beating his man constantly but either giving the ball away in the final third or supplying an awful cross or making the wrong decision when he should square it to one of our unmarked attackers. Needs to sort himself out second half and get his head up.

Mata once again has been anonymous on the right and LVG needs to address this sooner rather than later. Januzaj has done hardly anything of note. Our defence and midfield have been rock solid as usual but it's our attack letting us down again. Stop with the agonisingly slow pace and stop with the poor passing and just do something.

Newcastle were poor but grew into the latter stages of the game and you could see them getting something if we keep giving away cheap balls in midfield.

Hope the players pull their finger out second half.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Man, fuck this match. All that attacking and all these chances for nothing.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:mj2

Pretty much had this reaction on my face during the later part of the game.

I really thought Hernandez or Carrick were gonna score with their chances. :[


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> :mj2
> 
> Pretty much had this reaction on my face during the later part of the game.
> 
> I really thought Hernandez or Carrick were gonna score with their chances. :[


Mata should have scored at least a few times with the chances he had.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Well, they didn't and nearly everyone (I think) in the prediction thread is wrong again. :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Once Neymar comes in we'll look much more dangerous...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

please win tottenham and sunderland [email protected]#!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> Once Neymar comes in we'll look much more dangerous...


:ti

Today proves one thing, if Van Gaal and Woodward don't do nothing between now and when the window shuts, we're fucked. This squad needs improving badly.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> Once Neymar comes in we'll look much more dangerous...


:lmao



Even Flow said:


> :ti
> 
> Today proves one thing, if Van Gaal and Woodward don't do nothing between now and when the window shuts, we're fucked. This squad needs improving badly.


It's just not a good enough team to have any kind of consistent success in the top flight.

I shudder at the thought of this team facing Bayern Munich/Real Madrid, etc.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Mahrez can't stop scoring.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Served us right for not making it a massacre in those first 15 minutes. Doesn't help when we play with 10 men every game though. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Absolutely chuffed with that performance in general play, but again we missed too many great chances. Jerome was poor and the need for a quality CF just becomes clearer with each passing week. 

However, credit goes to Butland who pulled off some great saves in the second half, won a point for his team. Stoke looked good in possession but rarely threatened, due to how well we defended in open play, barring a couple of hairy moments. 

Clearly need to work on defending set pieces though. That's twice we've conceded a poor goal with Sunday league organisation. Going to cost us a lot of points if we keep setting up like that this season.

A missed opportunity.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

wow, bournemouth won 4-3. impressive


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Stuck watching Leicester v Tottenham and I have to say, Mahrez is in the purplest of purple patches. Guy looks unbeatable. 

The other thing that struck me is how remarkably average a supposed decent side like Spurs are. Leaky defence, stupid fouls, no squad depth and the 11 on the field are complacent as fuck. The polar opposite of Leicester tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

We should have loaned Bamford to you guys, @Andre  Pardew got me


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:lelbron3


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Hamada said:


> Stuck watching Leicester v Tottenham and I have to say, Mahrez is in the purplest of purple patches. Guy looks unbeatable.
> 
> The other thing that struck me is how remarkably average a supposed decent side like Spurs are. Leaky defence, stupid fouls, no squad depth and the 11 on the field are complacent as fuck. The polar opposite of Leicester tbh.


Mahrez has looked high class for a while now. 

Spurs will achieve very little while they continue to shove mediocre youth products into their match day squad. Not a lot of quality in that team, especially with Eriksen injured/absent. Mason and Dier in CM isn't going to help you. Even players that they signed as potential prospects, such as Walker and Davies, look like mid table players at best.



Joel said:


> We should have loaned Bamford to you guys, @Andre  Pardew got me


He would have been ideal, tbh. We lack composure when finishing, which he had in spades last season. Having said that, I'm not sure how he will react to having less time and space to operate in, plus limited chances.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Yer Mahrez :haha

Didn't watch the game so I have nothing to say about it but LMAO AT MAN UNITED AND MEMPHIS DESHIT


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Andre said:


> Spurs will achieve very little while they continue to shove mediocre youth products into their match day squad. Not a lot of quality in that team, especially with Eriksen injured/absent. Mason and Dier in CM isn't going to help you. Even players that they signed as potential prospects, such as Walker and Davies, look like mid table players at best.


I can't see the deal with Walker. Absolutely average with a few weaknesses, particularly in terms of picking decent passes, plus gets caught out of position a lot. I would have given Trippier a go, he can't exactly be any worse really. I don't mind Davies, at least he's got time on his side. Walker at 25 should really be starting to hit his straps as a defender. But he looks miles away and panicky. Lamela and Chadli were garbage as well.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Just seen that Sako scored the winner for Palace. I've wanted us to sign him since 12/13 :sadpanda not that we were willing to pay the mental WAGES that he wanted, even if he was a free agent.
@Hamada Walker is a perfect example of how you can make a decent career in modern fitba by being a sprinter/athlete, even if you have limited technique and shit for brains. Amazed he continues to get regular games for Spurs. Championship footballer, world class athlete.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I agree with the last analogy @Andre - Walker's rapid but just offers nothing footballing wise. No spark, no :flair3 or dare say, defensive qualities. Kyle Walker, not for me Clive.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hughes just said Butland nearly missed the game because he has a broken finger :trips8


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

not that it would have taken much but easily our best performance this season. Just missing someone in midfield who can play a good final ball (skeptical on de guzman choosing our offer over marseille but he'd be good) however M'Vila looks a class above what we had and cattermole plays better without the armband. O'Shea adds a lot in terms of organisation to the defense and coates played better today. Lens was probably our best outfield player though, nice to have someone who's willing to be direct and run at his man. 

pants da goat still saved us numerous times so a draw is probably fair on reflection. that save from the gomis header was truly godlike


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635119808518979584


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Okay, so I watched the game this morning. First half was pretty much an onslaught, the first half an hour at least. The biggest worry for me was how easily Man Utd played through our midfield, especially considering we had three in there. Too many players getting dragged out of position, especially Coloccini at times, leaving Anita and Colback dropping in to cover his position which left huge holes in our midfield. Mata in particular was a problem, his movement off the ball and with it was class. Man Utd's best player imo. 

Our play in possession was really poor too, Man Utd were able to shut us down so easily by just pressing Anita and Colback when they dropped in between the CBs to pick up the ball, leaving Krul to go long and turnover the ball back to Utd pretty much every time. Generally we were just really poor on the ball in that period. We were giving the ball away so quickly that there was no relief for the defence.

Having said that I actually thought we defended well, the backline at least, some great last minute interceptions, blocks and tackles. Makes a nice change. Thought Mbemba did quite well, bit of a mixed bag, certainly he got rekt at least twice by Depay in 1v1 situations but he had no support from Obertan at all and we shouldn't be allowing him to become isolated like that so often imo. And he did win his fair share of battles, made some great tackles and blocks. It was also his cross from deep that Mitrovic put against the bar. Great bit of play by Ayoze to set up that chance as well, lovely touch and turn round Januzaj I think it was when he picked up the ball in the centre. Needs to be starting games going forward I think, even if it is out wide. We're not blessed with players who are comfortable on the ball but he is one of them. Usually.

Still, despite all their possession I think Man Utd created maybe one, two real chances in that period. A few long range efforts that never really troubled Krul, Mata probably going closest with his shot at the near post, then Depay had the real chance around the 25th minute when he rounded Krul and of course he fucked it up :duck

Almost forgot, Rooney was onside for that goal. It was tight but Taylor is definitely playing him on there.

The video I downloaded decided to skip like a motherfucker in the last 25 minutes of the second half so I don't have much to say about that. /Forrest Gump

Coming away with a point is obviously a good result for us. Would like to see Obertan dropped against Arsenal, didn't offer anything going forward I don't think and didn't do enough defensively to offset that. I'd stick Ayoze on the right and Thauvin on the left while Sissoko is injured.

Also, Januzaj is a diving little cunt. Darmian is a snide little cunt. Shaw has a fantastic set of tits.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Paragraphs :ugh2

Which one of you hacked poor Green Light? :kobe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> Okay, so I watched the game this morning. First half was pretty much an onslaught, the first half an hour at least. The biggest worry for me was how easily Man Utd played through our midfield, especially considering we had three in there. Too many players getting dragged out of position, especially Coloccini at times, leaving Anita and Colback dropping in to cover his position which left huge holes in our midfield. Mata in particular was a problem, his movement off the ball and with it was class. Man Utd's best player imo.
> 
> Our play in possession was really poor too, Man Utd were able to shut us down so easily by just pressing Anita and Colback when they dropped in between the CBs to pick up the ball, leaving Krul to go long and turnover the ball back to Utd pretty much every time. Generally we were just really poor on the ball in that period. We were giving the ball away so quickly that there was no relief for the defence.
> 
> ...


Negged for being a Manc.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> The video I downloaded decided to skip like a motherfucker in the last 25 minutes of the second half so I don't have much to say about that. /Forrest Gump.


You sat through all of that shit and didn't even get to properly watch the only part of the game worth watching (the last five or so minutes, which were brilliant). Must be karma from the fitba Gods for your Pardew hatred :evil Now you've probably pissed them off even more with the FAMOUS NUMBER 9 version of war and peace.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Sounds like I need to watch it and come back with some more paragraphs on the second half :WHYYY3

Might even do some player ratings.

I have seen a gif of Smalling's header getting cleared off the line before we launched that counter attack where Thauvin almost scored. We really need to stop wasting those glorious opportunities, had one exactly like that against West Ham on the last day of last season that we fucked up. Luckily Jonas scored right after :agree:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> Sounds like I need to watch it and come back with some more paragraphs on the second half :WHYYY3
> 
> *Might even do some player ratings.*
> 
> I have seen a gif of Smalling's header getting cleared off the line before we launched that counter attack where Thauvin almost scored. We really need to stop wasting those glorious opportunities, had one exactly like that against West Ham on the last day of last season that we fucked up. Luckily Jonas scored right after :agree:


Just don't start posting predicted starting XI's, otherwise we will know for certain that you're a manc in disguise.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

pedro the boss


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

God bless Pedro.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*#namastemalouda*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


>


Chelsea, Arsenal, United, ???... Who else does he expect to fill in the top four?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



V. Skybox said:


> Chelsea, Arsenal, United, ???... Who else does he expect to fill in the top four?


Liverpool :brodgers


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Not gonna rage about it, but I was serious about everything I've said except the rodgers was racist comment. (Oh and also the man city joke) I was obviously joking, and you can tell it from the spelling, but nevermind.

Anyways looking forward to the game tomorrow


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Villa were gash - there's my paragraphs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

City look like they're taking the league, and not much anyone can do about it.

They didn't even look that good vs Everton, but still walk away with a clean, simple 2-0. Such a dangerous side.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Those three game prophecies...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



steamed hams said:


> Villa were gash - there's my paragraphs.


Your tears say more than real evidence ever could


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

JBL as some sort of weird love affection for Alex Ferguson, he mentions him every PPV it seems. I love his football references.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Emerald guardian said:


> JBL as some sort of weird love affection for Alex Ferguson, he mentions him every PPV it seems. I love his football references.


He has also mentioned Luis Suarez (usually referencing his biting antics) and Wayne Rooney on quite a few occasions. His football references are all that I really like about JBL's commentary.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Is Cech now Lev Yashin reborn because of one worldy game?

*Takes snarky hat off*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

cech is the fucking b oss


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

i really hope wenger gets sacked.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That match really shouldn't have ended 0-0. We really should have buried that game in the first half and when we decided not too Arsenal should have made us pay in the second. A lot of missed opportunities from both teams.

Still two wins and a draw. Not the worst start in the world


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Three clean sheets in a row. 0-0 fair result in the end. 

Happy with the clean sheets though, considering how much we conceded last season.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Liverpool by far the better team in the first half and should have had the game won. Arsenal should consider themselves lucky with the point after that first 45 minutes.

Still, a draw between United's top 4 rivals is a good result in my book.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

everytime i look at Ramsey i get sick.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

One of the best 0-0s I've seen in a long time

Cech=the GOAT Prem keeper

We were fantastic in the first half. Coutinho is so good at anticipating passes and nipping in to intercept them. Gomez the GAWD. Everyone was great except Ibe

Second half belonged to Arsenal but that was expected

Great start to the season :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Joel, what about City doesn't allow me to think they're taking the league? It's a simple predication. And so far, they're looking like a side that supports that prediction. 

Re: Arsenal. Just wtf. 

I mean that back line was so shit during the first half. Cech was amazing. 3-4 world class saves. 

Ramsey's onside goal getting brought back was some shit and actually balances out that first half. Tied at halftime was fair. Second half was all Arsenal. Giroud missing that sitter, awful. 

Alexis and Ramsey were over thinking today. Too cute. Need more aggressiveness from them. 

Ozil was immense. Again. If anyone hates on him, I'll fight you. 

Caz was invisible. Fine defensively but didn't really do much going forward. 

Liverpool are so mediocre wihtout Hendo and Sturr. They just look bland. They need those back and quickly.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

We were crying out for Sturridge in that first half

Lost count of the number of times Coutinho or whoever would get in behind the Arsenals CBs but defenders always had just enough pace to recover

No way they would have caught Sturridge 

Was hoping Ibe might provide that pace when he came on in the second half but it looks like he forgot how to play football some time during the past two weeks


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yup. Sturridge probably finishes something out there today. He's much better than Benteke.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Really surprised by the draw as I felt we'd lose this match for sure given the lack of creativity in the first two matches, but we took advantage of Arsenal's space pretty well, just needed the end product. Might've scored a couple against a worse keeper though.

Mikey saying we were bland? Say what? We had more and better chances than y'all did and had some great chances to score in the first half. Coutinho and Firmino looked great. If we can have Sturridge-Firmino-Coutinho as our front 3 at some point this season I think we could be knocking them in for fun.

GOMEZ has been remarkable. Shades of FLANNO from 2 years ago.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Mikey is Wenger in disguise, obviously.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mikey Damage said:


> Joel, what about City doesn't allow me to think they're taking the league? It's a simple predication. And so far, they're looking like a side that supports that prediction.
> 
> Re: Arsenal. Just wtf.
> 
> ...


How can a side force a keeper to make 3-4 world class saves but still be considered bland and mediocre. Either you're overrating the fuck out of the saves or Liverpool created 3-4 very good chances that could easily have been goals.

Coutinho should've done better 2 mins in when he hit the bar, Ramsey was unlucky to have his goal disallowed, Liverpool were unlucky to not get 3 points and a third clean sheet is very very encouraging. Lovren proving you all wrong :evil


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Depends on who you want to credit or discredit. I blame those chances more on Arsenals backline than Liverpool being great. Chambers was an abomination in the first half. Bellerin wasn't much better. So they opened chances that I'm pretty confident would have been there if Kos and Per were starting. Not to mention that arsenal gave away the ball so carelessly in the first half. They had what, four or five turnovers in their own third? They just couldn't clear the ball. Leading to chances. 

I guess I can give them some credit for capitalizing on poor defense but eh. Liverpool just don't impress me right now. I'd like to see them with a healthy attack.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Liverpool are SHIT

And so are Arsenal


:duck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Yeah, only shit teams draw 0-0 :evil


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'm surprised by how good Benteke looks. He's actually been pretty boss. A lot better with his feet than I thought he would be, and gets about the pitch very well for a lump of a man. I like Firmino too, but he needs to expect the physical pressure. Sometimes he gets a little nudge that he just isn't ready for.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Was hoping for


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Beat Northampton 4-1, Thauvin apparently involved in all the goals. THE COC IS OURS :WHYYY3


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

https://vine.co/v/ejnPQE60xjF

Rarer than unicorn shite.

Wisdom with the cross too. Maybe the world is about to end.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I've been hearing everywhere lately that an asteroid is going to hit on the 23rd of September :woah


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Lewis Grabban will feel like his face has been hit by an asteroid when Alex Neil catches up with him. We play Bournemouth on September 12th, so maybe that prediction is slightly off.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Villa/Blues :mark:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

don't think ive ever seen 9 goals at the sol before so there's that. definitely haven't seen us score six. think calling the defending for our goals amateur would be kind but a win is a win and defoe seems to be in good goalscoring form. rodders has been impressive the last two games as well.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Skrtel was MOTM for me. Gomez did very well. Firmino didn't look ready for the PL yet. lol at the people saying Coutinho should have scored, only way he could have was to put it up and squeeze it in. Cech is tall. Imo Benteke should have scored 3 goals in the league so far. The miss against Bournemouth, miss against Arsenal and the post. If he shot it high it would have been a goal. Kinda reminds me of Mario in a way.

Bringing in Rossitier was the stupidest thing I've seen all season for us. Liverpool are so desperate to create legends by giving Hendo captain and making a little kid play in one of the most important games of the season. Just because hes Scouse does not mean he will be a legend or whatever.

Anyways I'm not taking anything less than top 4 this season. Even if we won a cup and got 5th.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Wait, you don't like Rossiter? :lmao who the fuck let you out of the bin mate? if he was black you'd be sucking his dick that hard. Not to mention that he was our only CM on the bench and Lucas needed a rest by that point.

Got anything to say about Ibe having a fucking shocking start to the season? He played that badly coming on against Arsenal i'd play him in the reserves for the next few weeks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

i thought ibe was better than sterling?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


> i thought ibe was better than sterling?


Liverpool fans are notorious for overrating average players, it's nothing new, been happening for ages


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


> i thought ibe was better than sterling?


He's a better man and that's what counts :mj2


Ibe has gone backwards this year. Not sure why but he's looked so average now that he's been given a run in the first XI. At this point i'd rather see us stick Moreno up at winger and let him run around like a headless chook than see Ibe continually give the ball away.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> Liverpool fans are notorious for overrating average players, it's nothing new, been happening for ages


no way. i refuse to believe it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I've been called negative every time I called Ibe really quite average/unintelligent in the catbox.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Imo Henderson is very overrated. Next Gerrard my ass, can't even keep possession. 

I would play this as our strongest XI

........................GK Mignolet
RB Clyne.....CB Skrtel...Sakho.....LB Gomez

...........................CDM Can
RM Milner....................................LM Henderson
...........................CAM Cuteinho
..................ST Benteke...ST Sturridge

SUBS: Bodgan, Lovren, Moreno, Firmino, Lucas, Ings, Origi.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Imo Henderson is very overrated. Next Gerrard my ass, can't even keep possession.
> 
> I would play this as our strongest XI
> 
> ...


*fixed


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Imo Henderson is very overrated. Next Gerrard my ass, can't even keep possession.
> 
> I would play this as our strongest XI
> 
> ...


I can see why keeping possession is a big focus in a team that has no central midfielders.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Barkley and Deulofeu a class above everyone else.

Joel somehow worse than Howard tonight, which is impressive and I hope he continues in goal because when he fucks up I chuckle where as when Howard fucks up I twat me dog.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

It's just so stupid how some kid Rossitier gets game time before players that we signed like Ings and Origi...

He isn't gonna take us to the champions league.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Agreed, we should have had three forwards on the pitch and just one midfielder. That's proper defensive shape.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I miss when I was the most deluded Liverpool fan on here....


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Imo Henderson is very overrated. Next Gerrard my ass, can't even keep possession.
> 
> I would play this as our strongest XI
> 
> ...


I hope to God that's just a spelling mistake and not some intentional faggotry.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



BkB Hulk said:


> Agreed, we should have had three forwards on the pitch and just one midfielder. That's proper defensive shape.


No take out Benteke. Hes lazy in the last 10 mins.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I don't think you can do a two for one deal.

I'm also sure you know the midfield legs were more important, but let's ignore that.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Don't listen to the haters Fanjawi. Genius is never understood in its own time. You just keep doing you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Imo Henderson is very overrated. Next Gerrard my ass, can't even keep possession.
> 
> I would play this as our strongest XI
> 
> ...


That is why you fail :yoda



Fanjawi said:


> It's just so stupid how some kid Rossitier gets game time before players that we signed like Ings and Origi...
> 
> He isn't gonna take us to the champions league.


Its not like he's never played for us before, he's Liverpool's 2nd youngest goalscorer. Scored on debut in the League Cup, better goal threat than Balotelli m8 :banderas


Anyone else really excited when Fanjawi fucks off at the end of the season when Balotelli fails again at Milan?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rush said:


> That is why you fail :yoda
> 
> *Anyone else really excited when Fanjawi fucks off at the end of the season when Balotelli fails again at Milan?*


But thats AGGGGEEEESSS away.... :frown2::crying:


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

When I said that I wasn't a hundred percent serious but now I am after reading his interview. Balotelli admitted he missed chances. He promised to be professional and cool with everything. Even if Milan don't want his Mohawk it's fine.

Now I'm serious.

If balotelli scores less than 10 (In all competitions) I promise to all of you I'll quit the site forever. 

Imagine if he scored 9 then in the last minute of the last match of the season he misses a tap in with nobody on goal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

How many years is he going to promise to be professional? The dude just doesn't get it. The fact that a player even has to promise to be professional and behave themselves to begin with is an utter joke.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rush said:


> How many years is he going to promise to be professional? The dude just doesn't get it. The fact that a player even has to promise to be professional and behave themselves to begin with is an utter joke.



"I didn't do anything crazy in my private life last season." 

He's 25. Not a kid anymore. He understands this is his last chance. You can't really see Mario retiring by next year or anything.

Why can't every LFC supporter here support him like every other player in the club. Hes OUR player.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

What a great love story, Mario and Fanjawi.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

he also admitted he had had chances when he left inter, city and liverpool

he's too much of a child to succeed. say it every time and it doesnt become any less true. the fact that milan have apparently put up 'ten commandments' for a fucking 25 year old man.

guy is just a joke. an immature, career wasting joke.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> "I didn't do anything crazy in my private life last season."
> 
> He's 25. Not a kid anymore. He understands this is his last chance. You can't really see Mario retiring by next year or anything.
> 
> Why can't every LFC supporter here support him like every other player in the club. Hes OUR player.


Why can't you support Rossiter like every other Liverpool fan? Or Henderson? Or Lovren? (i still remain the only one of the Lovren bandwagon but 3 clean sheets is a pretty handy start :evil)

If Balotelli showed anything to indicate that he'd grown up, or that he was going to work then i'd be okay with him but he didn't. I was very against the Benteke signing as i didn't think he'd fit our tactics but each game he's proving me wrong. It's been a little tweak by Rodgers, a little tweak from Benteke and he's been playing okay. When Sturridge comes back and Firmino gets up to speed we're going to have a good attacking unit.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

oh man and i used to think kiz was an unbearable poster
ATLEAST he likes YG tho


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Meh even if Mario won Ballon' dor twice in a row people will still be saying the same thing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

you really do say some very dumb things.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Spent so much time at Liverpool remembering not to burn his house down, or throw cake at his pet penguin, he forgot how to football.

Least he was scoring goals when we let him fight the manager.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Meh even if Mario won Ballon' dor twice in a row people will still be saying the same thing.


how, in a raffle?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

i'm glad i havent been in this thread for a while

posts by fanjawi gave me aids


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Meh even if Mario won Ballon' dor twice in a row people will still be saying the same thing.


Why do you like him?

If he was white, would you like him less, more or the same?


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Vader said:


> Why do you like him?
> 
> If he was white, would you like him less, more or the same?


I like him because he's a role model for me. Off and on the pitch. Shows me not to care what haters say and shows me while you can still miss chances in football you'll always come back.

And i would like him the same.

Seriously I like Gerrard Coutinho Mignolet Borini too..


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> I like him because he's a role model for me. Off and on the pitch. Shows me not to care what haters say and shows me while you can still miss chances in football *you'll always come back.*
> 
> And i would like him the same.
> 
> Seriously I like Gerrard Coutinho Mignolet Borini too..


Whens he gonna show you this part?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> I like him because he's a role model for me. Off and on the pitch. Shows me not to care what haters say and shows me while you can still miss chances in football you'll always come back.
> 
> And i would like him the same.
> 
> Seriously I like Gerrard Cuteinho Mignolet Borini too..


Fixed mate.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



wkdsoul said:


> Whens he gonna show you this part?



Showed it in Milan, Euro's, and will do it in Milan again.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Err, Milan were actively trying to sell him last window. That isn't exactly a ringing endorsement.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










Son is a fantastic signing. A pacy, fearless winger is exactly what we need. 

All we need now is Berahino or Austin and a DM and might avoid being mid table jobbers this season. 

Incidentally a strike force of Kane and Austin would be cool for us wrestling fans, all it needs is some JR commentary over the top of their goals. :jr


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Van Gaal in today's presser: "I had a theoretical scheme in my head that he (Herrra) could play at no.10 and he did it well against Brugge."

What I said two days earlier regarding Herrera's bench warming situation:



> That will change eventually. The stubborn old man shows a tendency to listen to reason after awhile. Herrera will be a regular.


Finally able to figure out the mind of the mad scientist of manchester.:lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Son is a fantastic signing. A pacy, fearless winger is exactly what we need.
> 
> All we need now is Berahino or Austin and a DM and might avoid being mid table jobbers this season.
> 
> Incidentally a strike force of Kane and Austin would be cool for us wrestling fans, all it needs is some JR commentary over the top of their goals. :jr


This guy looks identical to the delivery guy from my local Chinese. No joke.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

All you Balotelli haters are gonna kiss his feet when he becomes world class again in Milan and Euro 2016.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'm sure most folks on here love Balo. He kept us from scoring in a lot of games last season.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> All you Balotelli haters are gonna kiss his feet when he becomes world class *again *in Milan and Euro 2016.


Would you really say he was World Class at Milan in his second season? It's an ambigious term, but I wouldn't have put him as world class in the same way that e.g. Luis Suarez is world class.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> All you Balotelli haters are gonna kiss his feet when he becomes world class again in Milan and Euro 2016.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> All you Balotelli haters are gonna kiss his feet when he becomes world class again in Milan and Euro 2016.


How does one become world class again if you were never world class to begin with?


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rugrat said:


> Would you really say he was World Class at Milan in his second season? It's an ambigious term, but I wouldn't have put him as world class in the same way that e.g. Luis Suarez is world class.


Suarez is at his prime and one of the best players around. Mario didn't hit his prime. Compare the Milan Mario to the Ajax Suarez


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rush said:


> How does one become world class again if you were never world class to begin with?



Single handedly destroying Germany in 2012


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Suarez is at his prime and one of the best players around. Mario didn't hit his prime. Compare the Milan Mario to the Ajax Suarez


But you implied he was world class at Milan, so we'd surely compare him to Suarez at Liverpool/Barcelona.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rugrat said:


> But you implied he was world class at Milan, so we'd surely compare him to Suarez at Liverpool/Barcelona.


There's a level above world class


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Single handedly destroying Germany in 2012


That doesn't make you world class mate.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> There's a level above world class


World class means among the world's best, so technically speaking there isn't.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Ok whatever he was the best Italian striker since 2012


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> There's a level above world class


solar system class?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Ok whatever he was the best Italian striker since 2012


That's like saying rabbit shit is the best shit to have on your face. It means absolutely nothing given that his only competition was injured, shit or both.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

This whole discussion is just so 










"There's a level about world class" :lol


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Yes ..
World class
One of the best
The best


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



CGS said:


> This whole discussion is just so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



Fanjawi said:


> Yes ..
> World class
> One of the best
> The best


Being the best and world class are not mutually exclusive. One of the best and world class are the same thing.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

If Sterling thinks he's bullied then god look at Mario...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> Ok whatever he was the best Italian striker since 2012


totti, berardi, toni, di natale, pelle, zaza and probably others all disagree

your obsession with a man who has wasted his career and proven to let down numerous fan bases the world over borders on unhinged. i truly believe you don't actually watch football besides liverpool.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rugrat said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:moyes1

Is world class not "one of the best"? What exactly is the difference


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Please can you all stop stinking up my thread with this garbage.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



CGS said:


> :moyes1
> 
> Is world class not "one of the best"? What exactly is the difference


yeah but what's all that about


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



CGS said:


> "There's a level about world class" :lol


the level _about _world class has to be planet class, no?

balotelli is a planet class player


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

i believe each thread's quality is directly related to its OP.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Fear not, I have a plan to sort this mess out. Brb.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'd say there is a level above world class, tbh. I'd probably call it "Freak" as that's the only way to describe Messi and Ronaldo.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> I'd say there is a level above world class, tbh. I'd probably call it "Freak" as that's the only way to describe Messi and Ronaldo.


World class means among the best. "Freak" would just be a subset of "world class" meaning that Messi and Ronaldo still fall in the category of "world class".


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'm back.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...cussion-thread-shit-posters.html#post51860569

Problem solved


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Brother CP is a good football poster :kobe


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

You forgot to add Razor King


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Feel free to tag any posters you deem necessary brothers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rugrat said:


> World class means among the best. "Freak" would just be a subset of "world class" meaning that Messi and Ronaldo still fall in the category of "world class".


No. It's a different level. Robben, Suarez, Neymar, Hazard, Sanchez, Aguero are all world class players and they are more as well. But they are not on the same level as Messi or Ronaldo. So if they aren't on the same level, obviously there has to be another level that those two are on. Call it whatever you want, but it's above world class.


----------



## thomasbroad (Jul 4, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










Palace fan checking in.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> I'd say there is a level above world class, tbh. I'd probably call it "Freak" as that's the only way to describe Messi and Ronaldo.


It is kind of freaky how ineffectual they are outside of their club colours. Two of the most disappointing international careers of all time as it stands. 

Inb4 Messi and his 4 Media D'or awards.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*omg do you ever stop?*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

No one cares about international football. It's just a bit of fun for 4 weeks every 2 years and nothing should really be taken from it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> No. It's a different level. Robben, Suarez, Neymar, Hazard, Sanchez, Aguero are all world class players and they are more as well. But they are not on the same level as Messi or Ronaldo. So if they aren't on the same level, obviously there has to be another level that those two are on. Call it whatever you want, but it's above world class.


in the goat discussion tier imo


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

turns out I have a second residence living rent-free in Green Light's head, who knew


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Balotelli world class @ Milan :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fanjawi said:


> I like him because he's a role model for me. Off and on the pitch. Shows me not to care what haters say and shows me while you can still miss chances in football you'll always come back.
> 
> And i would like him the same.
> 
> Seriously I like Gerrard Coutinho Mignolet Borini too..














Fanjawi said:


> All you Balotelli haters are gonna kiss his feet when he becomes world class again in Milan and Euro 2016.














Fanjawi said:


> There's a level above world class
































Fanjawi said:


> Ok whatever he was the best Italian striker since 2012














Henry Hill said:


> It is kind of freaky how ineffectual they are outside of their club colours. Two of the most disappointing international careers of all time as it stands.
> 
> Inb4 Messi and his 4 Media D'or awards.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> I'm back.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...cussion-thread-shit-posters.html#post51860569
> 
> Problem solved


In my defense, I never trolled/spammed any thread. :-|

Can't wait for United/Swansea.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Henry Hill said:


> It is kind of freaky how ineffectual they are outside of their club colours. Two of the most disappointing international careers of all time as it stands.
> 
> Inb4 Messi and his 4 Media D'or awards.


Disappointing international career yet has more goals than Maradona and has what 4 more years. The difference between Messi & Maradona having a world cup is the fact Higuain missed his chance while Burruchaga scored. Pele played with 10 of the greatest players, they won a world cup even when he was injured they were that Good. But ok you're right Eusebio has a disappointing international career too.
People forget Messi has been very unlucky in world cup years: 
2006 - injured just before. Still Arg would have won had the manager not fucked up
2010 - wasn't 100% fit, playing at altitude with a beach ball no one could kick except Forlan, Maradona crazyness 
2014 - was struggling with injury for the majority of the year. Still got to a WC final


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

that thread in rants would be interesting.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



kingfunkel said:


> *Disappointing international career yet has more goals than Maradona and has what 4 more years. The difference between Messi & Maradona having a world cup is the fact Higuain missed his chance while Burruchaga scored.* Pele played with 10 of the greatest players, they won a world cup even when he was injured they were that Good. But ok you're right Eusebio has a disappointing international career too.
> People forget Messi has been very unlucky in world cup years:
> 2006 - injured just before. Still Arg would have won had the manager not fucked up
> 2010 - wasn't 100% fit, playing at altitude with a beach ball no one could kick except Forlan, Maradona crazyness
> 2014 - was struggling with injury for the majority of the year. Still got to a WC final


Quite possibly the stupidest thing ever written on any forum anywhere. Even I give credit to Messi being the greatest club footballer of all time but to disrespect Maradona by comparing these two internationally is pure farce. Nearly every modern star footballer is going to become the all time leading scorer for their nation for the fact that they play more games for their country today you numbskull. Same reason why Rooney will end up getting the English record despite having a piss poor international cv (outside of one tournament in 2004). 

Secondly, Messi missed chances as well as Higuain. He has never scored in a world cup knockout game despite having several clear cut chances to score in said games. Argentina as an offensive unit are full of international chokers Messi included. Messi in knockout games for Argentina is a pale shadow of the player he is for Barcelona in knockout games and that's not just counting stats, but also looking at the eye test. He doesn't have the same spark or magic to his movements and quite clearly misses chances that he would never miss for his club. 

But sure, let's compare his 2014 World Cup where he was flat out mediocre from the QF onwards to one of the greatest World Cup campaigns of all time. The actual difference between these two world cups is that Maradona won with a great defensive unit whereas Messi didn't. He was not able to take over the important games in the same way that his idol did.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Said it before on here and I'll say it again, Andre Marriner - WANKER


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> Said it before on here and I'll say it again, Andre Marriner - WANKER


I think he's got some fake tan in his eyes.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Henry Hill said:


> Quite possibly the stupidest thing ever written on any forum anywhere. Even I give credit to Messi being the greatest club footballer of all time but to disrespect Maradona by comparing these two internationally is pure farce. Nearly every modern star footballer is going to become the all time leading scorer for their nation for the fact that they play more games for their country today you numbskull. Same reason why Rooney will end up getting the English record despite having a piss poor international cv (outside of one tournament in 2004).


he hasn't played that many more games?
Also if you're gonna throw insults atleast makes them good. I suggest never saying the word numbskull again. I cringed for you when I read it



> secondly, Messi missed chances as well as Higuain. He has never scored in a world cup knockout game despite having several clear cut chances to score in said games. Argentina as an offensive unit are full of international chokers Messi included. Messi in knockout games for Argentina is a pale shadow of the player he is for Barcelona in knockout games and that's not just counting stats, but also looking at the eye test. He doesn't have the same spark or magic to his movements and quite clearly misses chances that he would never miss for his club.


Because Maradona never missed chances but fortunately for him his teammates pulled him out the shit. Let's not forget the extra 15 or so games Messi played during the calendar year compared to maradona. Let's pretend fatigue doesn't affect people. 



> But sure, let's compare his 2014 World Cup where he was flat out mediocre from the QF onwards to one of the greatest World Cup campaigns of all time. The actual difference between these two world cups is that Maradona won with a great defensive unit whereas Messi didn't. He was not able to take over the important games in the same way that his idol did.


Again he was never fit going into the 2014 world cup, he was carrying extra weight etc. Also fatigue didn't he'll.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Guys, no one cares about Messi vs Maradona in the Premier League thread. Everyone is sick to death of it. Carry it on in PMs if you wish, but I don't want to see it in any football threads. 

@Henry Hill, it's past the warning stage now. Draw this tedious subject up again and you'll be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Another win vs Newcastle. Our record against them since the 4-4 draw has been excellent to be fair. 

'Own goal' is our top scorer now :ti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

LOVREN IS A FUCKING ABOMINATION


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOVREN IS A FUCKING ABOMINATION


Fact is world class Mario would likely win you this game.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Rodgers likely humbled by Bilic again.

Imagining the scenario if the Bournemouth and Arsenal goals had been allowed. Rodgers' sack-watch would have been on warp speed by now.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

West Ham only good away against big teams who play in red?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'm not sure how Lovern is a football nevermind worth £20m (or whatever it was) Rodgers is the most overrated and inept manager in the premier league. 
Mourinho losing his 100th home game to Palace, slow start to the season...could the EPL be beyond them this early?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

bolasie is so fucking good.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*













































*LEGEND*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Alan Pardew to replace Jose Mourinho in February.

Chelsea fans after their 2nd loss of the season


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

im pretty happy rn


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The dark blue ribbons can be removed now.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


> im pretty happy rn


Iheanacho when Nacho Libre tho. Hope to see more of him, always looked so composed in pre-season.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

To be fair to Jose there's just not a lot you can do when you come up against a top tier manager like Alan Pardew. I'd kill to have him at the helm at Liverpool.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



CamillePunk said:


> To be fair to Jose there's just not a lot you can do when you come up against a top tier manager like Alan Pardew. I'd kill to have him at the helm at Liverpool.


Don't think Pardew would move down from Crystal Palace to Liverpool. He's only gonna upwards.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can we sack woy and get pardiola in before the euros plz


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can anyone who watched the Chelsea game feel me in as to what's happening with that team WITH NO PARAGRAPHS please ?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

they cant defend, have no midfield and everyone is missing


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Liverpool :lel:lel:lel

West Ham's results this season have been strange to say the least.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Fully expect swansea to do us tomorrow but lel at liverpool and chelsea.

:fergie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


> they cant defend, have no midfield and everyone is missing


All of that, plus a manager who is too scared to drop underperformers, yet will call them out for underperforming.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Jamie Redknapp talking like John Stones is Paolo Maldini. Love the British media hype around English players


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Howard couple of big saves so far.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Mourinho continuing his tradition of either fucking up in his third season or fucking off to another club before it starts.

As well as obviously blaming everyone but himself and saying he didn't deserve to lose.


----------



## thomasbroad (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Still pretty speechless after beating Chelsea.
We went to Chelsea, attacked, kept the ball, defended well and got the win.

Bring on City!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



thomasbroad said:


> Still pretty speechless after beating Chelsea.
> We went to Chelsea, attacked, kept the ball, defended well and got the win.
> 
> Bring on City!


:clap

Fair play mate, your boys looked organized defensively and have looked dangerous with lots of pace going forward since Pardew took over; and now you have the guile of Cabaye in the middle to thread it all together. I'm a big fan of Pardew and was disappointed to see him leave us. You'll do well this year (Y)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Liverpool :lol

Chelsea :lol

terrific night of footy tbh

:fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hard to build that siege mentality when your team are fucking dogshit, eh José?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

What a shit performance today vs NUFC. Just brutal to watch. Definitely fortunate to walk away with the 3 points. If NUFC don't go down a man, not sure we score.

I'm starting to think a striker isn't the issue. Arsenal need an entire new philosophy. The tactics look stale, and drawn out. 

Chelsea - As Kiz said, looks like their midfield is wanking it up. The engine of the car is faltering, and it's affecting everything else.

Liverpool - Thought they weren't impressive vs Arsenal, and today's result isn't a shock. They need to hope they get fully fit, and things adjust accordingly. That said, even if things improve, they're still in a dogfight for Europa spots. 

Citeh - so fucking good. not sure when they're going to break down. 

Let's not forget, this is probably the best Prem in years. The league is reinvesting money in quality players. I thought NUFC showed some good potential today even in a 10-man defeat. The bottom of the league isn't a pushover. And even the promoted clubs should put up some resistance to the top clubs.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can't say I blame Illarramendi, Liverpool are heading in one direction and that's the toilet. Best to avoid.

Talking of which:



> Ryan Babel, the former Liverpool player, under fire for sexist comments made on Twitter
> "Grow some t--- instead of speaking about football" Babel told one female user after she asked about his relationship with Rafa Benitez


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...fire-for-sexist-comments-made-on-Twitter.html

Nice guy.

Wrong thread, whatever.

#8000posts 

#ThankYouGreenLight 

#GOAT


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

What a strange start to the season for us. Beating Arsenal away 0-2, then losing two games against teams we should beat and now winning 0-3 at Anfield? What the fuck is going on :lmao.

West Ham doing like the opposite of last season early on, doing well away and shit at home whilst under Allardyce it was the opposite.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Lovely free kick by M'Vila. Not a patch on James Rodriguez' from tonight though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Wonder how many scraps Mitrovic is going to get in on a night out in Newcastle.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Fights with fake tanned v-neck steroid abusers? He'll love it. 

& that's just the women.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Jose has just about lost the plot. How he can continue playing Ivanovic is one of life's greatest mysteries. He has pretty much been at fault for 8 of the 9 goals Chelsea have conceded this season, including both against Palace. The Azpilicueta sub last night was one of the biggest WTF moments of the past three years. Literally takes off the best defender on the pitch and replaces him with a 19 year old Brazilian winger, when you've got a complete gimp stinking it up at right back all match.

It's not just Mourinho either. The club has royally fucked up in the transfer market this offseason. It has been as plain as day that the club has needed a central midfielder but they've done nothing to address that key weakness in the squad. Even someone like Axel Witsel would improve Chelsea. It would certainly help cover for Fabregas's defensive ineptitude. 

On the plus side, at least Kenedy looked amazing when he came on. Although, maybe he just looked good in comparison to the collection of turds already out there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Nah, he did really well. Loftus-Cheek as well. Everytime both got the ball, they were positive and tried to drive forward. A breath of fresh air when you have Willian just going from side to side, Fabregas always turning backwards and Hazard just giving it to the closest player, because he can't be bothered.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'm not holding my breath but I really hope Kenedy gets a start next match over Willian if Oscar is still ded. Or maybe even a midfield 3 with RLC instead.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Honestly, if it's not a 3 man midfield, then Mourinho has no idea what he's doing. Fabregas and Matic are in the worst form of their careers at the moment. They need another body in there to help them.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

i remember like a couple of months ago joel said chelsea needs to strenghten and i used to think they're already super strong and need no transfers to challenge for the title, boy was i wrong.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I think there's just a running theme of champions not strengthening adequately whilst their rival(s) do.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Thing with Chelsea is, who can they sign that will both improve the squad and settle sitting on the bench for most (medium/big) games? Mourinho sparingly rotated last season, even less at will.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Witsel, Imbula or Moutinho would improve Chelsea's midfield. Laporte would be a good option at centre back.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Expecting Swansea to defeat United today.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637988180369743872
probably the strongest team possible at the moment, good to see Herrera starting after playing well further forward on wednesday.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Mufc team today - 

Romero 
Matteo Smalling Blind Shaw
Bastian Schneiderlen 
Mata Herrera depay 
Rooney

Bench - Johnstone McNair young felliani carrick Toni & Hernandez 

Love that team prob best team could field right now given circumstances. Herrera at 10 in a 4-2-3-1 is ideal solution to many of our issues very happy lvg has included him in side & hopefully plays well today & retains spot v Liverpool at OT in 2 weeks time. Also that cm looks really solid when meet Swansea in Feb we played diamond & got over run & balance in there was not on point & defence was ropey letting in soft chances/goals both things right now been shored up since then. 

On plus side no Montero in 18 for Swansea got a injury so can't play but Gomis will pull onto Blind at CB whenever he can & say its first real test Blind going have at CB so far this season. 

Expecting a tough game. Given way results went this past weekend a win here would be huge & I hope Rooney can bag first PL goal/s on the season today to continue firm showed v Brugge on wed night.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Not point overreacting to that. 

We were well in the game before the red card, even performing below normal standards. Jerome should score ANOTHER sitter, which would have given us the lead. Learnt nothing new there.

We're always going to struggle with 10 men and a cm at lw and lw at lb. Olsson returning from injury will be much appreciated.

First Whittaker yellow is harsh without a first warning, but they've been given. Second yellow is idiotic defending.

Saints looked ordinary considering the match situation. Clearly lacking confidence.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Herrera starts :drose


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'm calling it now, Hernandez will come off the bench and grab us a goal, and we either win 2-1 just or it ends 2-2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Good first 20 minutes from United playing with pace and creating some good chances. Then we just slowed down our attack for some unknown reason and gradually Swansea got back into it and began to pick up some momentum. Same problems as before; predictable on the right with Mata being invisible and again Rooney has been coming deep far too often. Get Young on second half to provide some pace as it's been far too easy for Swansea down the right hand side.

Herrera has looked good in the #10 role though.

I hope for a much better performance second half.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Great goal by Mata. 

Herrera should have had 2 assists if Rooney hadn't cocked it up. Problem is that Rooney is not a threat up front but Romero is a massive threat back there when he has the ball at his feet.

EDIT: This is bad.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Ayew is class. Getting him for free is one of the deals of the summer.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

We are Swansea's bitches :mj2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can't wait for de gea to be sold and no one brought in, watching shite Rooney performances likes that while others get subbed...



8*D


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Man utd are SHIT


8*D


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'd take Charlie Austin and Cillessen over Rooney and Romero at this point.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> I'm calling it now, Hernandez will come off the bench and grab us a goal, and we either win 2-1 just or it ends 2-2


Good call, m80


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hmm, mixed feelings galore here. I just knew Swansea were going to take the three points there.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Another game where we should be taking advantage of our rivals dropping points and we choke. This hoofball, static philosophy needs to be discarded and quick as it never works. We looked so poor after Mata scored and our play slowed down again. Our defence was a shambles for the 2 goals but Romero fucked up so badly on the second Swansea goal.

Rooney can do one with another 0/10 performance. Offered us nothing going forward. Memphis was also abysmal all game. Shaw was our best player and Herrera looked solid.

I'm really getting fed up of losing to Swansea but they're are a great team and deserved the win.

Better bring in another striker and winger tomorrow as we desperately need it. I'd also want a centreback but that ain't happening.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Fair play to teams like Swansea for making the best out of the transfer market, and for making the PL more competitive. Not just Ayew, but Gomis too was a freebie.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Thought it was really obvious after 30 minutes that Swansea will grind out a victory. Even despite the Mata goal, they just looked more physically and tactically up for the game.

United currently cannot press, passes are pretty lethargic, runs are predictable (unless Shaw) and as bad as Rooney was, he gets little to no service to enable him getting into advanced positions.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*We'll never win anything playing that cancer anywhere on the pitch.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Don't worry, it's us next and if we defend anywhere near like we did against West Ham, even Rooney might get lucky.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Any truth in the rumour that Gomis has a £7m release clause?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Apparently so, it came in if he stayed a full season, which he did.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

At what point does Van Gaal get blamed, he hasn't managed to get any of Rooney, RVP, Falcao to perform (then let two of them go), he let Welbeck go, he told Hernandez he could leave. Couldn't get Di Maria to perform coming off his best ever season and he then left. The situation with de Gea is a farce and he completely mismanaged Valdes as well - now they have Romero in goal. These positions all seem to be problem areas for United now.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Lots of rumours that Spurs are after Ki. I can see us bidding something like £12m + Tom Carroll on deadline day.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Monk won't sell Ki, no chance.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638052321428156416
That is one sour puss.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Title is basically City's to lose. 

#saveusdaviddegea


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638052321428156416
> That is one sour puss.



Perhaps he just saw this disgusting on-debut assist from AdM against Monaco


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638091606474645504


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

It was a nice clean sheet streak while it lasted, but the Romero floodgates are now wide open. De Gea, I miss you :jose


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

MOTD2 pundits saying the old saints are back, based on them having 60% possession. We had 10 men for an hour of the match. Incredible analysis for the license fee payers...

Speaking of the Beeb, I read this earlier:

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/34101239



> Manchester United manager Louis van Gaal says he speaks to striker Wayne Rooney about team selection.
> 
> England captain Rooney is in his 12th season at the club, and was also named captain at Old Trafford last year.
> 
> ...


1) I wouldn't trust Rooney to boil an egg, let alone give food advice.

2) If I was a United fan I'd be really worried about how much power he seems to have at the club. That shit wouldn't have flown under SAF.

Amazed that someone like him who has deteriorated so much has loads of influence and a seemingly guaranteed starting place. United have bent over backwards for him for the past couple of years. Even made him captain. Makes me wonder exactly what Moyes agreed to have put in the last ludicrous contract Rooney signed. Guaranteed to start so many games, etc. I hate to make wrestling analogies in the fitba threads, but he's 1998 WCW Hulk Hogan atm.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Andre said:


> MOTD2 pundits saying the old saints are back, based on them having 60% possession. We had 10 men for an hour of the match. Incredible analysis for the license fee payers...
> 
> Speaking of the Beeb, I read this earlier:
> 
> ...


Moyes was planning on being at club for that 6 year period he was given when signed that contract with us so his feeling was Rooney has to stay for period being main man whilst moyes was around as he only player Moyes has ever had & being able say is "world class" under him if that makes any sense & wanted to bend over backwards to someone he believed was our top player/performer. Moyes Didn't know how handle anyone else but felt could handle Wayne & only way knew how do it is give in to Rooney Demands & see him as leader whilst Moyes was at club for 6 year period. A very short sighted & very naive PoV looking back at it now. Honestly sounds like fairy tale bullshit story that Disney film writer would make up. Why club went along with it still confuses me as at time having doubt regarding Moyes being able right manager for us but none the less still went to Rooney with new 5 year deal anyway. 

A Laughable decision from top to bottom to give Rooney that new deal. What is it £300k a week till July 2019? That's £60m basic salary fee that Rooney will pocket by time deal runs out also has guaranteed ambassador role at club to (SAF pockets a cool £2.5m a year off doing that with us since he retired so Rooney have something around that figure lined up to so still pocket cash off us when he deal ends with us). Not including separate deals that club & Rooney camp have now & will have whilst under contract till 2019 either & not included any bonus related fee we will pay out to him either which be very high....what a mess of a situation to be in. 

Saf did lot dumb shit at end of his time Im still amazed what actually did looking back at it cos some odd to poor long term decisions he made but man was a genius at keeping us at top regardless of what team we had at time. But one things wanted once he retired was for the club to turf Rooney out in 2013 summer. One of SAF best strengths was knowing when player was done & needed fresh name take older player spot & bar Stam in 26 years at the club he never got it wrong. He nailed Rooney decline perfectly he beat Rooney to punch in 2013 back then Rooney only had 2 years left on his deal & Didn't want get into another 2010 situation with him again. Saw all coming but he left & club backed down & Rooney again got away with it & got what wanted in the end. Now we're stuck with him for awhile. Been multiply times since saf retired to get rid of Rooney under Moyes & Lvg but both have not gone through it & only increased Rooney power in 2 years since saf left. He is to us what Gerrard was to Liverpool last season. Player had let deal expire to get rid of but decline that last a season whilst we have player stay for 4 more years always getting worse longer stays sucking up huge wages week after week & with a player holds team back more he features. Sigh.

Amount times I watch him & not even mad anymore I'm just disappointed & sad not close to Rooney I remember all the things make him tick left him years ago & all his sternghs as a player been on the way down year after year. No physical strength, no dynamism, No pace, his slow, decision making is woeful, can't control a ball, his passing is pub level stuff it really is, as creative spark he doesn't know what being creative is as all knew would dropped deep tried that ping cross field pass to rb & again fell short just as always does that how "creative" Rooney is. Not even goal scorer anymore not that he ever was to begin with anyway but when he is in position to shoot he is so timid & CBS now know it to & defenders/CBS are willing take him on 1 v 1 now as know they will win the individual battle against him. 

No more excuses anymore he has been handed everything he wanted. Now main man at the club his the caption & go to guy his meant be one to take us back to league title & success on pitch & that's not mentioning key roles off pitch been given now to. Yesterday was his moment to show that was right man for us up top he got hat trick v Brugge so confidence should be high but as shown v Swansea confidence isn't a issue its everything else that's the issue & his now holding the team back so much as a result. Not single club at Europe top teams I wouldn't want over Rooney not mention the PL club as well. Rooney at very bottom that "top" cf list now that how sad his fall has been these last few years. 

It's almost as if lvg hands are tied & stuck with him & dare not rock the boat wth Rooney cos anyone else & anywhere else he has alway been ruthlessness even if sometimes to harsh & cold but with Rooney almost as if their is a huge wall between lvg & Rooney can't knock it down & dare not even try. So far this season lvg post match as said when player lost the ball & bemoaned them doing so yet v Swansea their first goals come from Rooney giving the ball away yet post match lvg doesn't mention it? Same v villa where Rooney gave ball away yet everyone else got blamed but not Rooney? He is untouchable now & huge issue that get bigger longer he starts & stays I'm that convinced by that. Not only issue as many faults v Swansea but Rooney was & is huge reason for lot of our attacking issues & been way under lvg, Moyes even SAF all had same issues even say Hodgson knew it deep down that game v Italy last year he didn't trait Rooney so played him LW but he so bad & lost game had bend k re give him starting spot up top again in next game. Saf only one know answer & get rid whilst his value still high enough to recoup cash & get wages off the books. 


This can't end well with lvg & Rooney it just can't & im convinced that some point during this season lvg will snap like a twig regarding Rooney & push the club to make the call its him or rooney cos it's starting to reach breaking point with Rooney now. Is no going back for club we have be up there nowadays & when look at side & where lvg wants us to go & type cf we need/lack then Rooney doesn't fit in as the main Cf nor does he fit in anywhere On pitch anymore either all areas could play are taken by better options honestly not sure where he would start if ask any fan if had better 9 would Rooney make their main 11 in key game if all available then say large amount have him as back up 9 at best. Yet the power as caption he has & power gained in general is reason that I'm starting to think his starting & staying on in games now. Beyond daft now to believe his answer his not we have needed a new top9 to lead us for last few years now not even talking exp proven 9 either but yet Rooney is meant be guy lead us. Good fucking luck with that as sure be needing it this season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

my god we are so toothless in attack. bringing on that donkey Fellaini instead of Hernandez who changed the game against Newcastle for us was one stupid move and if we really do let him go to Leverkusen then LvG is a mong. Darmian can't run with the ball at all, but let's sell Rafael who's a natural attacking RB and leave converted winger Valencia on the bench. Schweinstiger was terrible, Carrick really needs to start games for us it's amazing how much we rely on him dictating games. Rooney was abysmal, gives away ball and Swansea counter to score. anonymous performance highlights how much we need genuine strikers to come in. Romero is crud in comparison to DDG and one can only hope we hold onto him, then soon as the window closes use him again. Romero's awful with the ball at feet and his distribution is shit also. Memphis struggled and Mata is wasted out wide, always wants to cut inside, drifts in field out of position, has no pace to take on and beat his man. Luke Shaw is the only player who had a somewhat decent game

/vent


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Main worry is that van Gaal's back up plan is to ping long balls at Fellaini. Surely an astute manager would have a more efficient second option, ie, change of formation or something? When Fellaini scored that last goal against Brugge in the first leg, van Gaal said "we have been practicising that during training", as though he was trying to justify lucky long ball tactics as some sort of methodical approach.

Rooney looks finished. Doubt he would be a guaranteed starter for a mid-table team, let alone United. He actually looks worse than Falcao did last season. Herrera should have had 2 assists if Rooney had finished those chances, but van Gaal of course subs Herrera and brings Fellaini on, leaving Rooney. Why? I am not saying Herrera was world class, but he was probably among the better players yesterday.

Another big worry is squad rotation. van Gaal wants two players in every position. I thought it was going to be Darmian/Valencia, Shaw/Blind at RB and LB at the start of the season. Now that he's using Blind as a CB, it means both Blind and Shaw are playing every game, which would definitely lead to exhaustion or injury at some point. And I don't trust Rojo at LB, its got to be Blind as a back-up for Shaw, which is not possible when both are playing.

Same issue with Darmian. When he tires, its probably Valencia or McNair. And judging by how strong the mid-table teams are and the fact that we have CL football, its a scary prospect to have either of them on the right. Selling Rafa was idiotic, atleast he was a specialist in that position and a decent back-up.

The less said about Romero the better.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

United never should have fired Moyes, tbh


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

no, just never hired the otter


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

no, just never extended rooney.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Lots of rumours that Spurs are after Ki. I can see us bidding something like £12m + Tom Carroll on deadline day.


You bid that and Swansea will laugh in your face before telling you to fuck off. He signed for 6 mil 3 years back and has only got better since.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Seriously do any utd fans really think Depay is a footballer or an athlete who just happen to run into football and bullied his way in Holland. Nothing about his game comes natural, how he lasted the entire game just goes to show how favoritism is evident with LVG. He has been nothing but average and for him to keep both Young and Herrera out of the team is a joke just like LVG is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Well he's not keeping Herrera out because he's not a winger and you clearly can't have watched him in either leg vs Brugge. He's nowhere near the finished article but the raw potential there is brilliant if he can sort his decision making out. *


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

please Rooney scored hattrick against them.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mikey Damage said:


> United never should have fired Moyes, tbh


They got rid of him too quickly.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rush said:


> You bid that and Swansea will laugh in your face before telling you to fuck off. He signed for 6 mil 3 years back and has only got better since.


It depends entirely on how Tom Carroll is valued. He's English and home grown, and Monk used him a lot last season when he was on loan. I would say £8m is about right, the same fee as Livermore. That would take the total price for Ki to £20m, which is probably about right. Would you disagree?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

hey guys is ideye any good


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

i look forward to giving my revised table predictions after the deadline.

spoiler alert.

City is taking the league.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mikey Damage said:


> i look forward to giving my revised table predictions after the deadline.
> 
> spoiler alert.
> 
> City is taking the league.


I can't believe I predicted City to finish 4th before the season started fpalm

Arsenal above City, what was I thinking? :lel


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Fusion said:


> I can't believe I predicted City to finish 4th before the season started fpalm
> 
> Arsenal above City, what was I thinking? :lel


you weren't thinking

/kiz


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

It's alright, you predicted City to finish 3rd/4th sure; it could be worse...

You could be David James who predicted City not to make the Champions League.

“I generally think Man City of the top four are the weak link,” said former England keeper James."
“Man City, again, they have got all this talent, they have won the title twice — or rather tripped over the line twice."

Don't think he remembers us rampaging to a 12 point lead then catching back up an 8 point lead to win the title over United, who to be fair - did excellent to keep the pressure on.
Same against L'pool. We kept the pressure on them and overtook them.

But David James can't even keep his money in order, I doubt his opinions in football are kept any better. He'd probably tweet that Man City would do a quadruple if I offered him a tenner.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

In my defence, I made this prediction at a time when I believed that Arsenal would be signing the likes of Benzema and Man United would be signing Otamemdi and for some reason Lacazette (and I had some stupid hope for Muller signing as well). City's signings since then have been brilliant and fair play to them, because they are finally starting to spend that money on world class players unlike previous years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



MrEvans said:


> It's alright, you predicted City to finish 3rd/4th sure; it could be worse...
> 
> You could be David James who predicted City not to make the Champions League.
> 
> ...


Your title wins weren't convincing. They were very exciting though. In both seasons you overtook the leaders with like 2 games left and didn't clinch it until the final day. Doesn't mean you weren't worthy champions, just means you didn't dominate like numerous Ferguson United teams, Wenger's Arsenal sides that won it or like Mourinho's Chelsea sides that won it. 

Anyway, I'm sure I pointed this out to you last year. I guess a year at uni hasn't made you any smarter :kobe10


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> Your title wins weren't convincing. They were very exciting though. In both seasons you overtook the leaders with like 2 games left and didn't clinch it until the final day. Doesn't mean you weren't worthy champions, just means you didn't dominate like numerous Ferguson United teams, Wenger's Arsenal sides that won it or like Mourinho's Chelsea sides that won it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure I pointed this out to you last year. I guess a year at uni hasn't made you any smarter :kobe10


I'd disagree with you for our first title winning season, I believe up until we began to look like we were bottling it, I thought we were very convincing especially with the 1-6 at OT, but the losses at Swansea, Arsenal and silly draws against Sunderland, Fulham, WBA just showed inexperience. 

Whilst I'd agree we weren't convincing in the double winning season for the title at all - P10 W6 D1 L3 is not a convincing start for Champions at all and after that 3-2 loss at Anfield, it looked like Liverpool were gonna win the league. I think City did excellent to keep the pressure on Liverpool, but they lost it rather than us winning it. 

I'm assuming you're not agreeing that City "tripped over the line" like James is saying? We didn't do a Chelsea and just grind out wins even when it wasn't necessary to grind.

Uni made me smarter in knowing what alcohol makes me sick, so shurrup pal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



MrEvans said:


> I'd disagree with you for our first title winning season, I believe up until we began to look like we were bottling it, I thought we were very convincing especially with the 1-6 at OT, but the losses at Swansea, Arsenal and silly draws against Sunderland, Fulham, WBA just showed inexperience.
> 
> Whilst I'd agree we weren't convincing in the double winning season for the title at all - P10 W6 D1 L3 is not a convincing start for Champions at all and after that 3-2 loss at Anfield, it looked like Liverpool were gonna win the league. I think City did excellent to keep the pressure on Liverpool, but they lost it rather than us winning it.
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying, but those bad results did come and it went on for 2 or 3 more games than it should have gone on for your 2011-12 team to be truly classed as dominant. However, I will say that 89pts is an excellent points total, so you thoroughly deserved the title.

Yeah, when you look at the team that we put out at Anfield and knowing Liverpool just had to avoid defeat, it is clear that they lost the league. As much fun as it is to say it was Gerrard's fault, it was actually Rodgers'. His unwarranted arrogance caused him to send Liverpool out there to rip us to shreds and embarrass us. He got what he deserved in the end.

League and League Cup isn't _the_ double, btw 

Stumble over the line is harsh. I wouldn't use that phrase. You "stormed" back to take it. But the fact that you had to storm back twice is what stops you from having that dominant title victory. Maybe this season is the one where it happens (unfortunately).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> I get what you are saying, but those bad results did come and it went on for 2 or 3 more games than it should have gone on for your 2011-12 team to be truly classed as dominant. However, I will say that 89pts is an excellent points total, so you thoroughly deserved the title.
> 
> Yeah, when you look at the team that we put out at Anfield and knowing Liverpool just had to avoid defeat, it is clear that they lost the league. As much fun as it is to say it was Gerrard's fault, it was actually Rodgers'. His unwarranted arrogance caused him to send Liverpool out there to rip us to shreds and embarrass us. He got what he deserved in the end.
> 
> ...


I have nothing to add, I agree 100%.

:kane3


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

If a team narrowly wins the title people say "they tripped over the line".

If a team wins the title by a big points margin people say "the standard of the title rivals was shit".

Lots of upsets through the season - "standard of the league is shit" and "no one wants to win the title".

Not many upsets - "Boring league because not enough competition" and "lesser teams get rolled over too easily".

Can't win really :moyes8


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



steamed hams said:


> If a team narrowly wins the title people say "they tripped over the line".
> 
> If a team wins the title by a big points margin people say "the standard of the title rivals was shit".
> 
> ...


I agree, Uniteds 2011 and 2013 winning sides were GOAT


:fergie


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

No GOAT'er than the Invincibles and Mou's first Prem title.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

It's about 4 days late but I just need to say this.

The fuck was that performance against West Ham? Rodgers proves to be clueless if he has four seasons to shape our backline and then we go out and do that. My opinion of him has fallen so far in the past 6 months it isn't even funny. Okay maybe a little. But fuck man, that was bad.

Remaining not very optimistic about the Yernited match


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

If we have Romero in goal, we aren't beating Liverpool. The prospect of Romero being our number 1 for the remainder of the season honestly terrifies me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

He obviously isn't going to be.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> He obviously isn't going to be.


I'm not sure why so many united fans are worried about this, LVG might be a bit of a prick and all but surely he'd rather have de gea in the side and more likely to win something over punishing dave and putting his ego first and sticking with romero.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> I'm not sure why so many united fans are worried about this, LVG might be a bit of a prick and all but surely he'd rather have de gea in the side and more likely to win something over punishing dave and putting his ego first and sticking with romero.


It's more a case of whether or not De Gea is in the right state of mind to play, rather than LVG's ego. I'm probably just being paranoid, but this what my fear of Romero in goal has done to me :lol


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Fusion said:


> It's more a case of whether or not De Gea is in the right state of mind to play, rather than LVG's ego. I'm probably just being paranoid, but this what my fear of Romero in goal has done to me :lol


You think De Gea won't be in the right state of mind for months to come? He wants to be Spain's number 1 at the Euros. He knows he can't sit on the bench for a year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Fusion said:


> If we have Romero in goal, we aren't beating Liverpool. The prospect of Romero being our number 1 for the remainder of the season honestly terrifies me.


We'd have to be able to create something first in order for Romero to fuck it up :mj2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

0-0 incoming tbh


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> I'm not sure why so many united fans are worried about this, LVG might be a bit of a prick and all but surely he'd rather have de gea in the side and more likely to win something over punishing dave and putting his ego first and sticking with romero.


LvG is an egotistical maniac. His history in football shows he'd rather lose doing it his way than win bowing to the demands.

Hell, he sold Di Maria after a season on what, a £15m loss? He doesn't get on with "stars" and De Gea after this whole Madrid debacle, will be lucky to make the bench under Van Gaal I reckon. Not due to ability but because he's a cock.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

De Gea isn't going straight back in obviously, at least i don't think he will

Van Gaal will want him to win his place back, which he will

i expect Romero to start against pool, put in a ropey performance (we'll still tho obv) and have De Gea as first choice thereafter


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Whiling away the international break chilling to Edurnity.






I prefer extreme metal or Yuki Kajiura, but the cat screeching does grow on you eventually.



> LvG is an egotistical maniac. His history in football shows he'd rather lose doing it his way than win bowing to the demands.


Agree to an extent. I don't mind him failing at his job or losing games so much as his tendency to fall out with players. That said, if we don't extend his contract and he sees out his tenure, he will be remembered gratefully by all United fans for some good things he's done.



> Hell, he sold Di Maria after a season on what, a £15m loss?


Di Maria was not all van Gaal's fault. He never wanted to come to United, and was clearly disinterested in the later half of the season, almost as if he didn't care. Just because the manager plays you out of position in some games does not mean you go about tugging referees and catching the ball with your hands in open play.

He had a poor attitude, and would have left anyway.



> He doesn't get on with "stars" and De Gea after this whole Madrid debacle, will be lucky to make the bench under Van Gaal I reckon. Not due to ability but because he's a cock.


van Gaal has always been glowing in his praise of De Gea ever since January roundabouts. So I don't see a problem. De Gea will walk into the team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

of course De Gea will play, not even LVG is dumb enough to freeze him out and have Romero as our number one all season :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Sliver C said:


> Whiling away the international break chilling to Edurnity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I think Romero should be given a chance. He made one gaffe against Swansea but De Gea made several in his first few games for United and the fans stayed loyal to him, so I would expect the same for Romero in the interests of fairness. Romero has picked up a bunch of clean sheets as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

de Gea was a 21 year old prodigy when he joined. Nerves and inexperience have to be considered. Romero is a 28 year old keeper who has been at a few midtable clubs who only saw him to be good enough as back up to some ordinary keepers. So what you see with him now is basically what you get. Maybe he could improve slightly, but improve enough to be a Manchester United quality keeper? Nope.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Romero is a good keeper, for sure, and a proven international, it's just that De Gea is world class and to me has to resume between the sticks when it's all said and done. Offer him a mammoth deal and see what happens. 

I think Di Maria could have had a great career at Utd, it's just he got put in quite a few different positions by LVG and he never recovered from being spooked after his house was burgled. Let's see how he does at PSG, he's a class player.
Steamed , views on Lescott at Villa?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Lescott and Richards could be a good pairing. Richards has been good so far this season so hopefully Lescott can rediscover his old form and will be a better option than Clark. Bit wary in the sense that why are WBA letting Lescott go though? Eh they let Mulumbu go and we definitely needed another defender so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Probably because they knew Jonny Evans was incoming. Thank god Lindegaard has been signed too. Myhill :jose


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I thought it was a bit odd WBA let Mulumbu go, thought he was one of their best players and a very good defensive mid

Romero is also terrible with his distribution, especially when passes are played back to him, something De Gea is quite comfortable dealing with


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Marty said:


>


Needs more jpg.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

http://www.theguardian.com/football...-rumour-mill-manchester-city-isco-real-madrid

Oh ffs... the window and this rumour is over, do a better job :lol

In other news, we might be looking at Otamendi making his debut at RB if Sagna doesnt make it, i can live with that, but against the forwards of all pace at Palace not so much.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

like the topline

"Lets all have a disco! Let’s all have a disco!"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










Hopefully medicine is the subject she is studying so she can replace Eva.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Jose looks like he's been on LSD. A lot of LSD.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> Hopefully medicine is the subject she is studying so she can replace Eva.


:whoo


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:jose in a constant state of depression these days.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Going out with your dad dressed like that. SLAAAAAAAAAG.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I go out with Green Light's dad dressed like that all of the time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:yum:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Courtois is out for two months with a knee injury although Marca in Spain reckon injury far worse then what been said here & Courtois out for 4 months instead & now be back next year instead I'm not sure how reliable that news from marca is but they are only one saying 4 months everyone else just says out for just 2 months. 

That signing of Begovic is looking lot better now. Not sure who Chelsea 3rd choice Gk is I presume it's Jamal Blackman? But if not for Begovic he would be lining up for Chelsea next 8 weeks. I Know Begovic is not as good as Courtois but it's not as big of a blow but still sucks for Chelsea. But a great opportunity for Begovic to stake any major claim he has to be main gk from now on even though it is unrealistic ever keep that spot when Courtios is back again but he still has believe that can do it. 

DdG also rumoured to be about sign new 5 year deal with us with 200k a week help smooth things along (never thought that would happen if being honest) also believe lvg told him if signs new deal DdG then go back into team as no1 GK but the club are willing to give DdG 200k a week contract back dated to last year when this deal was on table to begin with so basically the club just about to hand over a £10.4M resigning bonus to DdG for resigning with us & sure be a release clause in that contract if Real come sniffing next summer prob around £50m. Mendas was also in Manchester yesterday to talk to lvg & clear the air. Seemed something positive come about it see these leaks coming out as they are. Club deffo been on Charm offensive & then some to win over mendas & DdG like that after what gone down over summer. I wonder what DdG girlfriend makes of all this although I'm sure £10m help her forgot how sunny Madrid is for a bit anyway & maybe she can use that money on some music listens. Win-win for everyone involved here. 

Also James Wilson may of gone to Derby on a loan but the club can active a recall at any point if we feel we need him again for us during the season & Andreas Pereira has taken Adnan spot in the team which is exciting news & suggests lvg see Andreas playing a bit this season which I am excited to see hopefully in league cup game v Ipswich.

My team for Liverpool game only one not sure about here is may see felliani start as Liverpool like play a high & felliani caused so many issues to them in March & gave us great out ball to beat Liverpool press plus young at LW since had 2 weeks rest & gives him target to play crosses to in box since Rooney never usually performs v Liverpool anyway & his got spend whole game pissing about in midfield. Give us someone in box to aim for & play off. Don't expect martial to start be bit risky for lvg since likes players to ease themselves in but interested see him get chance off bench at some point in game hopefully.

DdG 
Matteo Smalling Blind Shaw
Basti Schneiderlen
Mata Herrera Young
Rooney 

Subs - Romero McNair felliani rojo Toni depay & martial 

Believe carrick injury on international duty see him not feature in 18 but Jones may get back on bench instead of McNair but again not sure how fit he is right now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

£50m release clause for a goalie? Cannot see it being that high at all.

Heard about the Courtois news yesterday lunch time, but was just hoping it was bullshit.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Imagine if Chelsea had signed Green instead of Begovic, as per the months long saga in the press. Bullet fully dodged there, especially when you consider Chelsea's current defensive issues and the need for commanding presences to sort it out. That could have been Moyes at United tier comedy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Anddddd Man U apparently have confirmed that DDG has indeed signed a new four year contract with the club.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

haha madrid


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

4 year contract :mark::mark::mark:



Any idea on the release clause? :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Obviously just using Madrid to get a better contract....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Good lad is david

Ensures we get a good fee for him next year


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> Obviously just using Madrid to get a better contract....


:lmao



Mr. Fusion said:


> 4 year contract :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea on the release clause? :side:


Apparently no release clause written into this deal which is surprising so unless it's a gentlemens agreement between all parties involved it would appear to be a standard new deal at club. 

£160k basic pay + bonuses reaching £200k a week in total seems be what in new deal that runs until summer of 2019. DdG is now our second highest earner at the club behind Rooney. 

Real Madrid will be back next summer though. But this time they can't try under hand us by saying our player will be on a free next summer & by staying with us with that type contract now on, also we offered bigger wage to him then Real Madrid were offering as well which speaks volumes & progression showing his value just increase each year he performs like has been doing. So now if Real are unwilling offer us 35-40m we wanted this past summer & tried throw navas in to decrease overall fee now have to pay a heck of a lot more for him next summer. 

One big plus we now have far more solid defence & Smalling becoming a huge player us at CB so is a less of need for him unlike last season but still be times when need him save our asses & overall disturbation & calmness will make our defence far more solid & better if Cech is to arsenal 10-15points a season in media eyes & many fans then DdG is the same to us & prob did that last season for us anyway. And he would of saved that Swansea goal 2 weeks ago & everyone knows it & easily got us least a point in that type of situation now hopefully lvg delivers on his promise & gives DdG no1 spot back for the game tomorrow v Liverpool. 

Couldn't be happier that DdG is staying & sorted this issue out now & even if DdG going next summer we now have a full season to scout for a new proper no1 GK for the 16-17 season & get the right value off Real Madrid this time if ever come calling again & if not get one of the best GK around for a bit longer.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

not looking forward to the game against united at all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hopefully we play more like we did at Arsenal than we did against West Ham.

Can't help but feel pessimistic about the match though.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



KENNY said:


> not looking forward to the game against united at all.


Strong feeling that a god awful 0-0 draw is headed our way.

Might have to revise my predictions.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

apparently ings is going to get his first start


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Steve Bruce said Livermore understands "some people will never forgive him".

Wow, they grow some fucking harsh fans up in Hull.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Probably some help for Benteke, who was given dreadful service in the West Ham game. Unless he's injured and Ings is replacing him.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Very happy about De Gea. Know the party-poopers are pointing to Ronaldo and Suarez cases, and that may well be the case that he leaves for a big fee next summer, but there is a small hope that this could be for keeps because a GK is not as glamorous a signing as a stellar forward for Madrid, so they might not be willing to splash a lot of cash - plus, it might seem like a humiliation to pay so much for De Gea now. Fingers crossed.

Thought Ed was getting a lot of stick for no reason, he's done well in the window so far despite the Pedro fiasco (and even that might be more due to the LvG-Valdes spat). Fully agree with loaning Januzaj (so long as its not permanent) because I anticipated that Pereira was guaranteed game time this season and van Gaal was only giving Januzaj a "last chance" of sorts to step up before the window closed. 

If van Gaal wants to continue with the current formation, I'd love to see Herrera and Pereira alternate as a #10 and see how it goes. Or if he switches to 2 CMs and one CDM (Scheidy/Schweiny) it would be even better if he plays Herrera as an #8 .

The only thing more exciting than De Gea signing a new deal would be to see if Pereira steps up and delivers big time - looks more of a world class potential than Januzaj and the Memphis-Shaw-Pereira-Herrera link up would be sweet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Lel at Utd fans who were hating on De Gea loving him again now. Lel at anyone daft enough to think he'd leave on a free.*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Making Perez look like more of a twonk that he already is makes this even sweeter. No way De GOD was going to believe their lies and deceit, he can see right through them and their wicked ways and has rewarded clean and honest United with his presence for another season. What a man!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Inb4 Romero starts tomorrow.


----------



## Thedudeinamood (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Nothing beats abit of footie.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Inb4 De Gea has a shocker tomorrow.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Van Gaal with another goofy press conference


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

#TeamValdes


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642341608487284736
:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Where did Utd get a chanting fence? :wee-bey


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



wkdsoul said:


> Steve Bruce said Livermore understands "some people will never forgive him".
> 
> Wow, they grow some fucking harsh fans up in Hull.


It's because those in 'Ull can't afford coke and have to drink drain cleaner instead.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Be boss when Begovic turns into Courtois tomorrow and pulls out some absolute worldies.

Fuck off, Moyes.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

LVG's press conferences are probably the main thing I like about him :draper2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

So apparently Rooney didn't check in with the squad at the lowry tonight...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> So apparently Rooney didn't check in with the squad at the lowry tonight...


Yup it's a hamstring injury not sure when picks it up might of been on international duty but played on like normal does but now looks out of tomorrow game & PsV game to mid week so sounds like a serious hamstring injury at least. 

I Gotta be honest was anyone shocked though I mean really? Typical really but see Rooney not be trusted over season always gets hurt never takes care of his body then he will always needs standard 2-4 weeks refind any groove once he returns & that see him be even more useless in attack so oct - nov might be when you see a decent Rooney display but hay as he said his got 25 goals in him up top this season so no worries at all it just slow burner his on.....

Doubt martial will start as not something lvg would do so my guess is Felliani starts instead as 9? 

Actually not fussed about it few freaking out about Rooney injury but I'm not honestly how crap has Rooney been all season & never does well v Liverpool even if scored last season v them at OT I'm yet remember anything decent did elsewhere bar that goal? 

Not even sure it's bad thing cos if Felliani does start means Herrera stays in side I would presume & as a 10 which is positive which mean mata will be more useful in side cos A Rooney not in it clogging up space mata wants drift into & B Herrera & him link up so much better & make team more fluid when combine the play. 

My guess is Young start at go out to the LW having had 2 weeks off so now have wide crosser of ball who stretch play to get crosses into Felliani. Unlike Rooney as 9 least if we play more direct game we have to play closer to Felliani & move ball to point A to point B faster to get best out of felliani anyway so solves our slow passing & when ball is wide felliani actually move in box unlike Rooney who just dick about at Rb or somewhere else on pitch Felliani get on end of any decent cross & cause trouble. And no matter what anyone else says about him or way he plays or we use him but Felliani will play simple & short passing least be improvement then Rooney is & he is a handful who you have to man mark otherwise got free reign do whatever wants so give space so our other attackers or himself on pitch so again not worst idea to play him up top in my eyes tomorrow. 

Plus even if fans are worried about Rooney not being there as 9 our attacking play so far this season hasn't actually been great with him leading the line so a switch up should give us different type of attack in theory & might see different result in our attacking play even if is to us be more route 1 but then limit the simple sideways slow passing have & Felliani wrong drop deep just stay up top as focial point of attack & doing so worked for us during that run against Man city, Spurs & Liverpool? So why not try something new & see how it goes I would much rather not try it v Liverpool mind you but oh well shit happens so have do best you can with what could available to you & go from there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Van Gaal will probably go with something ridiculous like Depay up front with Young in the hole. Wilson may be recalled before he even leaves.

Martial will start. With any luck he scores a hat-trick and puts Rooney in the reserves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

check the brothels


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

playing martial with united anything other than two or three up would be dense

it should be fellaini but i hope the other players remember they don't have to hoof it to him every single time they get the ball

just most of the time


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Just makes the decision to go till January with 2 striker look even more ridiculous. Martial won't start, too early for him just to throw him into a big game like this


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelolsea

Ivanovic at fault yet again


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelsea to be relegated? Crazy game!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Stunner by Matic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Naismith the absolute GOAT. Jose to quit by Christmas.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

chelsea are lucky they are playing us next week.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Naismith


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The Carneiro curse continues.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Naismith is a hero.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Title change to give credit to the GOAT Naismith pls


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Jose mate.

:jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

worst.title.defence.ever


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Absolutely awful. Fair play to Everton for punishing us but that was a miserable display from just about everyone. Ivanovic is the worst first-choice player since I don't even know when the hell, Fabregas is a total passenger and Diego Costa is now playing as a "Forward physical enforcer" because no real striker could possibly look THAT unlikely to score.

The sad part is that it's not even a surprise anymore, it's just something that's gonna happen.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hazard getting into the spirit of Halloween early by being an absolute ghost


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Doesn't matter, it's a fake result. Good 3 points for Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

2nd and 3rd place well up for grabs this season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










@Joel
@Curry


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Mr Undroppable Ivanovic
Putting Falcao ahead of Remy

Jose gone mental


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*#FREESTONES







*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Same problems different day. Will they be addressed next week? Of course not.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> Same problems different day. Will they be addressed next week? Of course not.


You've showed some Stones to take the loss so well.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*CRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISIS.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Wes Hoolahan, the best kept secret. Amazed we have had him all of these years. Such a talent.

Loving this season so far. Barring Whittaker fucking us over vs saints and Simon Hooper fucking us over vs Palace, it has been very enjoyable. Playing some great pass and move football too. Fix the set piece defending and we will do fine.

Eddie Howe is tactically naive btw. Can see Bournemouth conceding lots of goals this season. They were lucky that west ham's defence had the biggest collection of brain farts when they played them too. Hopefully the media wankfest over them can end now. Poor little Bournemouth without a pot to piss in, they've only spent £20M+...


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:lol:lmao LOL at Mou saying this result is fake and he doesn´t blame the players or himself. He should call R-Truth to say in press conferences "It´s a conspiracy" He´s really lost the plot hasn´t he?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Andre said:


> Eddie Howe is tactically naive btw. Can see Bournemouth conceding lots of goals this season. They were lucky that west ham's defence had the biggest collection of brain farts when they played them too. Hopefully the media wankfest over them can end now. Poor little Boutnemouth without a pot to piss in, they've only spent £20M+...


inb4 Bournemouth survive and Norwich go down when Neil implodes


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










what a moment for him. first senior goal is a 90th minute winner. stoked for him


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Arsenal. What another pedantic performance. 25 shots? 2 goals? Come on. Theo missing some sitters. Just really unimpressive stuff. 

City. Championship mentality. CPFC deserved a point, City said no. 

CheLOLea. 

United starting Felliani. LOL.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

How long until Chelsea releases Jose?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Snore.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That was shite


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Erik. said:


> Snore.





Cliffy B said:


> That was shite


Should have revised that prediction to 0-0


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

what a snoozefest


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

United have been the better team but that isn't saying much as both teams have been too cautious and playing at a snails pace. This is United/Liverpool but it doesn't feel like it and even the crowd are falling asleep with how poor that first 45 minutes has been.

Memphis has once again been frustrating to watch in a Premier League game. His decision making is abysmal and he's not getting past Clyne especially when he's having very poor first touches. Mata has been invisible and wasted which again, is the norm and Fellaini has been ineffective but nothing has really come to him besides a couple of half chances and from Mignolet fucking up again.

Liverpool's passing from the back is an accident waiting to happen but unfortunately, United haven't capitalised on it. Some of our play has been so slow and it sums it up when we have a break and three of our slowest players are on the attack. Good job not bringing in a winger to replace Nani and Di Maria or another experienced striker. I'd get Young on second half and take off Mata... give us some pace down the right wing and have someone that can deliver a good cross for Fellaini.

Also have to laugh that Lucas hasn't been booked after committing 3 fouls.

Dull, drab game thus far.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Those stats are a disgrace

3 shots in total from both sides, not 1 on target


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Liverpool will give up a shocking goal before this is over, seen this movie too many times before :sad:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Blind :banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

How long until Rodgers is gone then?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

honestly as bad as united is year in, year out, you can always count on liverpool to be even worse.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> honestly as bad as united is year in, year out, you can always count on liverpool to be even worse.


Year in year out?















Martial :terry


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:bow Martial :bow


The comparisons to Henry are really a compliment to Henry, rather than a compliment to Martial


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

A goal against Liverpool at Old Trafford on his debut at the age of 19 when we desperately need striking options.

That's religion, right there. Forlan, Juanfield and Martial Law.

EDIT: Gotta say, Blind MOTM. Bossed Benteke, scored a goal, prevented one from going in. Should keep the skeptics at bay.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Bastian is classy as feck.


feck off brendan lad.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Brilliant to see Martial get a goal on his debut and hopefully lift some of the pressure off him. 

Also a goal showing exactly what we have been missing up top, a player who is prepared to take people on and shows how much confidence he has.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

LMAO AT SHITVERPOOL :duck


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Benteke tho.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

HOLY FUCKING PANIC BUY!

Classic Thierry.

Pretty brilliant second half performance. Young changed the game and was everything Depay wasn't, very decisive. Schweinsteiger struggled a bit in the first but just ran the show in the second half, Fellaini got more support and was naturally more effective. Blind was absolutely heroic.

Some goal by Benteke though. Killed my fantasy team the cunt.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Martial scoring on debut, so good to see.

This should keep the skeptics at bay...for a while.



Irish Jet said:


> Classic Thiery.


He reminds me a lot of Henry. Even the way he moves on the pitch. I didn't realize it fully until today.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That vision by Mata on the FK tho :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can we please keep Rooney out of the side for a while longer?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Lets be honest though, Skrtel did more than his fair share of setting up that goal. He's a fucking potato and yet he gets picked every fucking game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Can we please keep Rooney out of the side for a while longer?


Just remembered he exists:mj2

Fuck


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Total bants when our 18 year old striker who didn't cost close to £1m yet alone £36m scored today as well


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Disgusting performance. Showed too much respect to United. Not once did Rodgers change formation throughout the match. Playing players in wrong positions and don't get me started on Skrtel today. Very dissapointing and extremely frustrating. We aren't getting any better, in fact we are getting worse. We should be attacking the game not sitting deep on the edge of our 18 yard box from start to finish.Another dissapoinment was the passion from manager to players, there was none. 

Questions should be asked because that was abysmal.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Lord why have you you forsaken us? :mj2

Got the Goal of the Month on lock at least :dance

Sky mentioned Martial being the 'New Henry' so many times if felt like they were actually taking the piss

The guy hasn't even reached David N'Gog's level yet


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



MrEvans said:


> Total bants when our 18 year old striker who didn't cost close to £1m yet alone £36m scored today as well


Awww does somebody need attention?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Lord why have you you forsaken us? :mj2
> 
> Got the Goal of the Month on lock at least :dance
> 
> ...


He's past Bellion at least.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> Awww does somebody need attention?


Thanks for giving it to me xoxoxoxo


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

No matter how good City get, they'll never get United's headlines. That angers you doesn't it


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That was Fûcking shíte, iv hated Rodgers since the day he was appointed and he's still here 4 years later so spare a thought for me. the man hasn't got a clue the only thing that makes me a bit happy about this season is knowing Rodgers will be gone within the next few months, he simply has to.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Manchester United beating Liverpool never gets old, good stuff. :mark:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I hope Liverpool go on a beast mode culminating in a loss to United at the reverse fixture.

I don't want them to get Klopp, not especially when he's been making the statements almost to the effect of "I want to coach a team not in the Champions League in the Premier League that begins with an L and has Lovren in defense".

Rodgers for ever.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*Great result aside the same problems are there creating chances from open play. 2 set plays and a moment of rare attacking intent from Martial. *


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Blind & Benteke with stunning goals & all they talk is Martials goal :swaggerwhat kay :rileylol :lbjwut


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Man United are short sighted
Fa la la la laaaa, la la la laa
They wear glasses on their arses
Fa la la la laaaa, la la la laa


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Flumpnugget said:


> That was Fûcking shíte, iv hated Rodgers since the day he was appointed and he's still here 4 years later so spare a thought for me. the man hasn't got a clue *the only thing that makes me a bit happy about this season is knowing Rodgers will be gone within the next few months,* he simply has to.


I feel the same with Chelsea & Jose tbh.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Cliffy B said:


> Just remembered he exists:mj2
> 
> Fuck


He'll probably be starting next week :mj2:mj2:mj2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

A much better second half and I'm glad Young came on for the anonymous and poor Memphis. Young made the difference in those first 15 minutes of the second half, his link-up play with Shaw was great and he actually took on an beat Clyne a few times, something Memphis couldn't do in the first half. 

Schweinsteiger ran the show second half and some of his interceptions and close control when two or three Liverpool players were near him and he managed to avoid them with his quick feet and then spread the ball was amazing, such a warrior in that second half. Carrick improved second half as did Herrera who scored a brilliant penalty. Our back four were solid once again except for a couple of mistakes here and there. Shaw and Darmian have so much energy in their tanks, Smalling is a real leader at the back and Blind was unbelievably good. He's showing good form this season, hope it continues and he proves me wrong at centreback in these big games. The goal and the double save on the line was amazing... such a beautiful man.

Good to see De Gea back, made one mistake but pulled out a couple of great saves, especially the one from Ibe.

Mata had a better second half and got a good assist for the Blind goal, he was okay overall. Martial was great when he came on, gave us power and pace up front which we've severely lacked and the way he took his goal after it looked like Liverpool might lmao) get back into it was fascinating to watch. The way he made Skrtel look like a bitch was a joy to watch and the finish was perfect. Glad it lifts some pressure off him and it was nice to see Martin Tyler have an orgasm when it came to a United goal... he hasn't done that in a long while.

Benteke's goal was beautiful... only positive thing for Liverpool as they were shockingly bad.

Much better second half, crisper passing and good pressure and link-up play and I loved the way we controlled the midfield. Need to improve in the final third and pick the right passes but overall, I'm pleased with that outcome and second half performance.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Pards and Pellegrini going at it again :banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Are you Woy in disguise?

Rodgers should have gone in the summer, this is just going to be another wasted season. And check this out;



> In our past 18 league games, we have managed to score more than one goal, twice. QPR and Newcastle at home last season.












Championship form that. At least Rodgers is getting used to playing with his next job in mind


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I really like Rodgers but if we continue as we are right now then its time to give him the bullet and bring in Klopp. This season has not been good enough.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

as if Klopp would want to degrade himself like that 8*D


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> as if Klopp would want to degrade himself like that 8*D


Klopp has even come out and said that he wants a non "top quality" team. I think we fit that description well and even go far enough into 'awful'


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Its now or never then. If Rodgers is even given time till Christmas, Liverpool will be too far gone by the time the next manager takes over. Will finish in the bottom ten.

Credit to van Gaal for delivering in the big games as usual. Still feel that we are more prone to losing or drawing to the likes of Palace and other midtable teams than City, Chelsea or Arsenal. It's probably the only thing preventing a decent shot at the title, the lack of forward options being the root. 

Hope our undroppable captain finds his form when he comes back. Ideally it should be Rooney for 60 mins with Martial getting 30 mins a game if Rooney doesn't deliver, but I have a gloomy feeling it will either be Martial on the bench or as a #9 with Rooney at #10 , sacrificing Herrera in the process.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Rooney on his day can still produce and that's not the problem, it's that he's given to miss game time every season with an injury or two and that leaves us currently with Martial and Fellaini :side:

Martial's goal was fantastic for him confidence wise, but I'd be more worried about us playing teams like Palace like mentioned above with our current lack of depth up front

I will give Blind credit tho he's been good at CB overall so far, so far...

hey RUSH, De Gea's staying bro also 8*D


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Lol at Adebayor

Lol at Spuds


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Quite obvious we're not going to improve under Rodgers. He's in his 4th season now and we still can't attack or defend. Only scored more than two goals in the last 18 games? Shambolic. I don't even think we have a bad set of players and it's a good base for whoever the next manager will be, Rodgers just doesn't know what to do with them. We have no system, no identity. He needs to go before this season is yet another write off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Liverpool fans think _they_ have problems :haha


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Might be time to change CRISIS to CRISES tbhendo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> Liverpool fans think _they_ have problems :haha


Come on man, you won the title last season. Liverpool haven't won a title since I was born.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



KENNY said:


> Come on man, you won the title last season. Liverpool haven't won a title since I was born.


Apart from City, everyone is in crisis :draper2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I know Ivanovic has been a solid stalwart down the years, but it's plainly obvious his form has dipped dramatically.

It's also the way every time an opponent runs and gets near him, he puts his hands behind his back. It's already cost them two, maybe three goals.

Thread title seems to cover a few teams at the minute lol. The way we played in the first half esp against United yesterday, was shocking at that term could well befit us too before long tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

United and Liverpool have had one fixture each where a strange result occurred. Neither are in crisis at all.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Meh we've been woeful even in the games we won tbf. The only time we've actually looked good was for 45 mins against Arsenal. 

This is WOY level of bad right now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I predicted 2-1 Villa, so that guarantees at least one more goal in this game :mj2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Fusion said:


> I predicted 2-1 Villa, so that guarantees at least one more goal in this game :mj2


:maury


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Fusion said:


> I predicted 2-1 Villa, so that guarantees at least one more goal in this game :mj2


:haha


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*I'm not really sure what more Liverpool fans expect right now. They have 2 players acting like clowns every game at CB, a kid with no experience at this level at LB, an absolutely nothing selection in midfield and a Striker who has only just joined. Last game of the season aside you finished the season alright and this season is only 5 games old in which all of your best players who aren't new signings have missed games. It's not like Rodgers is getting it right but it's not like he has a whole lot to work with either and you can't blame him for transfers if he's not in charge of them. Sack talk 5 games into a season is daft anyway. You're out of your damn minds if you seriously expect to be keeping up with top 4 pace. 5th is where you should be getting and it's way too early to determine if Rodgers is gonna make you fall short of that mark. *


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



CGS said:


> :haha





Liam Miller said:


> :maury


:mj2 

Why do you take pleasure from my misfortune?

:mj2:mj2:mj2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Seabs said:


> *I'm not really sure what more Liverpool fans expect right now. They have 2 players acting like clowns every game at CB, a kid with no experience at this level at LB, an absolutely nothing selection in midfield and a Striker who has only just joined. Last game of the season aside you finished the season alright and this season is only 5 games old in which all of your best players who aren't new signings have missed games. It's not like Rodgers is getting it right but it's not like he has a whole lot to work with either and you can't blame him for transfers if he's not in charge of them. Sack talk 5 games into a season is daft anyway. You're out of your damn minds if you seriously expect to be keeping up with top 4 pace. 5th is where you should be getting and it's way too early to determine if Rodgers is gonna make you fall short of that mark. *


It's more down to the fact that these issues are still prevelant 4 years on. Our defending has hurt us for the last two seasons now and it doesn't seem like it will be any better this year and we showed no real threat outside of sterling, Phil and Sturridge (the little he did play) going forward last season and once again it doesn't feel as if things will be better better this year. 

Rodgers is not a terrible manager but he's just slowly losing the fans support. When that happens it just feels like a fresh start is better all around.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

"Someone needs to tell this Liverpool defence that they're not good on the ball."

:gnev

Rodgers bought into his own hype. He's out of his depth. Couldn't happen a nicer guy. Cunt.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

It's only quite early in the season, so Rodgers can turn things around if he stops playing players out of position and plays a formation that fits us. Stop playing this 4-3-3 bullshit and start playing a 4-4-2 with a diamond shape in the middle. He also needs to show more confidence in the team by playing attacking football instead of having our entire team standing in our own 18 yard box and being shit scared of the opposition.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Rodgers' biggest blunder is constantly neglecting the defense. He doesn't even seem to value CDM as an important position. I think he should have gone for Wanyama on deadline day if there was indeed a chance to prise him away, that might have been his second best Southampton signing after Clyne.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Destiny said:


> It's only quite early in the season, so Rodgers can turn things around if he stops playing players out of position and plays a formation that fits us. *Stop playing this 4-3-3 bullshit and start playing a 4-4-2 with a diamond shape in the middle.* He also needs to show more confidence in the team by playing attacking football instead of having our entire team standing in our own 18 yard box and being shit scared of the opposition.


Those two are kinda the same.

Holding DM, 2 CMs, 1 in the hole and 2 up front/out wide.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

When I saw the Liverpool lineup with Ings and Benteke both starting I said to myself this is promising, Rodgers wants to attack and give it a proper go but then Ings played on the wing and they showed next to no ambition until they went a goal down. This United team is not good enough to command the sort of respect that sees a club like Liverpool play for a draw. 



Desecrated said:


> Those two are kinda the same.
> 
> Holding DM, 2 CMs, 1 in the hole and 2 up front/out wide.


How are they the same? Completely different systems.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Saint Dick said:


> When I saw the Liverpool lineup with Ings and Benteke both starting I said to myself this is promising, Rodgers wants to attack and give it a proper go but then Ings played on the wing and they showed next to no ambition until they went a goal down. This United team is not good enough to command the sort of respect that sees a club like Liverpool play for a draw.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they the same? Completely different systems.


They aren't, though. A completely different system to a 4-3-3 is something like 3-5-2 or 5-2-3. The similarity is there in how the defence and midfield is structured. A major difference, only one I can immediately notice, is in a diamond, you'll have a player in the hole while in a 4-3-3 you are likely to use a lone striker with 2 players out wide. They also share this with a 4-3-1-2.

The play in the final third varies but the premise for the rest of the team remains the same. You'll still likely use 1 or 2 holding midfielders. You'll still use the conventional back 4. Now it'll change depending on player and coach but they are similar tactics.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

he also probably has to drop Skrtel, fuck he's terrible :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Seabs said:


> *I'm not really sure what more Liverpool fans expect right now. They have 2 players acting like clowns every game at CB, a kid with no experience at this level at LB, an absolutely nothing selection in midfield and a Striker who has only just joined. Last game of the season aside you finished the season alright and this season is only 5 games old in which all of your best players who aren't new signings have missed games. It's not like Rodgers is getting it right but it's not like he has a whole lot to work with either and you can't blame him for transfers if he's not in charge of them. Sack talk 5 games into a season is daft anyway. You're out of your damn minds if you seriously expect to be keeping up with top 4 pace. 5th is where you should be getting and it's way too early to determine if Rodgers is gonna make you fall short of that mark. *


Lovren was fine in the United game tyvm and Gomez has been fine at LB :cudi Skrtel is the biggest problem in our defense. He's been at fault for 3 goals already to Lovren's 1 :brodgers

Not sure what you expect the prem to be like if 5th is where a side should be but not be at all keeping up to pace with the top 4. 

My biggest issue with Rodgers is that he tries to play the exact same in every single game and has no plan B. West Ham game, we went behind early due to the Skrtel/Gomez fuckup which meant West Ham were content to sit back and park the bus. Which meant all we did for ages was pass the ball around in front of 11 blokes making absolutely no impact higher up the pitch aside from occasionally hoofing it in the general vicinity of Benteke and expecting him to do something with it. Gomez is a perfectly fine defensive player but he is far more limited at getting forward than Moreno. The West Ham game was tailor made for Moreno yet he sat on the bench for ages and by the time he came on we were down by 2 thanks to Lovren's fuckup. During the game Benteke was left so isolated up front and had terrible service that we never came close to finding a way back into the game.

Against United, we again weren't creating a damn thing and left Benteke isolated while we played Ings out of position. First half was fine defensively and United didn't look like they would create much either. Then the 2nd half came around, and we fucked up to leave Blind alone on the edge of the area, then Gomez gave away a pen, Benteke finally got a decent cross and scored an amazing goal before Skrtel topped it off with another mistake to let Martial score. 3 goals scored against us and yet we kept pretty much the same formation all the way through. 

We were missing our 3 best players in Coutinho, Sturridge and Hendo but that doesn't excuse picking Ings at left wing and expecting him to be able to track back + go forward w/o much help from Gomez. I simply cannot understand his obsession with playing players out of position. He played Markovic at wingback for most of last season which isn't natural for him at all. Now we sold off Sterling, and are desperately in need of some width (if we persist with a 4-3-3 or 4-2-3-1) but they've already shipped him off to Turkey. 

Rather than look at the players available and make a system around what we have it seems like he has a system that he tries to jam players into. Thats why we play it around the back so much despite Skrtel and Mignolet being horrific at it and Lovren not hugely better at it.

Its not just 5 games either. It's been like this for years. Even during the 13/14 season we played the same every week. Which was great when Sturridge and Suarez were on a tear banging them in each week. Rolled around to the Chelsea game and all we needed to do was draw and the title was pretty much ours (yes i know we drew 3-3 to palace the next week but that came partly on a desire to improve our PD) and instead of setting up that way and playing it calm we instead tried to do the same thing we had been doing to a side that was always going to sit deep and counter-attack. Which is exactly what happened and we lost. Now i can look past that if there was some growth, some development after that but there hasn't. Rodgers has pretty much shoehorned players into a system time and time again since. Now i like the guy and i don't think we should sack him yet but the clock is now ticking for him to turn it around. 



Desecrated said:


> Those two are kinda the same.
> 
> Holding DM, 2 CMs, 1 in the hole and 2 up front/out wide.


Not really, 4-3-3 offers far more width.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Rush said:


> Not really, 4-3-3 offers far more width.


Thought I had conveyed that but I looked over what I put down and noticed it wasn't really in the text. But yeah, diamond more focus on fullbacks pressing forward and 4-3-3, using wingers or wide strikers.

There does appear to be a danger to Rodgers sabotaging signings. Ings, not a winger. Gomez (from what I've read) is predominantly a RB/CB. You have Moreno on the bench in a game where you lack width. Firmino given a role in a big game where he doesn't appear to be comfortable yet. But sack talk for Rodgers is too soon. Even if he does have his head shoved up his backside.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Desecrated said:


> They aren't, though. A completely different system to a 4-3-3 is something like 3-5-2 or 5-2-3. The similarity is there in how the defence and midfield is structured. A major difference, only one I can immediately notice, is in a diamond, you'll have a player in the hole while in a 4-3-3 you are likely to use a lone striker with 2 players out wide. They also share this with a 4-3-1-2.
> 
> The play in the final third varies but the premise for the rest of the team remains the same. You'll still likely use 1 or 2 holding midfielders. You'll still use the conventional back 4. Now it'll change depending on player and coach but they are similar tactics.


I don't consider a formation with two upfront, a central attacking midfielder and no wide midfielders to be a similar tactic to a formation with one central striker, no central attacking midfielder and two wide midfielders.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

coz Flanagan had a few decent games playing at LB :brodgers must think he can shove any young RB there and they'll be right

the whole Pool backline is crud, Clyne aside


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> coz Flanagan had a season of outstanding games at LB :brodgers must think he can shove any young RB there and they'll be right


FTFY

:brodgers


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Saint Dick said:


> I don't consider a formation with two upfront, a central attacking midfielder and no wide midfielders to be a similar tactic to a formation with one central striker, no central attacking midfielder and two wide midfielders.


It does have similarities and Rodgers himself rather showed that on Saturday. They lined up with the intent of a diamond 4-4-2 and as the game progressed, Ings and Firmino moved wider to develop a 4-3-3.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

liverpool will lose a lot of great character if they sack rodgers


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

SAVE US KLOPP 


PLZ


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Found this post on RAWK. Quite accurate really. 



> Firmino is not a left winger, Ings is not a right winger, Gomez is not a left back, Milner is not a central midfielder, Lovren is not a footballer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

All this talk of Brodge and Liverpool but no mention of this glorious Tim interview.






:ha
:ha
:ha





:tysonlol


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Roy Mustang said:


> SAVE US KLOPP
> 
> 
> PLZ


you are not roy mustang, mustang would never support such a weak and disorganized team.

what an insult the legendary colonel.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



KENNY said:


> Found this post on RAWK. Quite accurate really.
> 
> 
> 
> > Firmino is not a left winger, Ings is not a right winger, Gomez is not a left back, Milner is not a central midfielder, Lovren is not a footballer.


except Firmino has been playing right wing, Ings was playing left wing against united, Milner can play CM and Lovren > Skrtel :draper2


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> All this talk of Brodge and Liverpool but no mention of this glorious Tim interview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about this?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Man that was really poor.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Payet can have my babies


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

goal from allan that we put out on loan, cracking goal


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

"I ain't never felt this bad ever"

So he's felt worse.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Re: Liverpool

Under Benitez, they did very well:

5th ~ 58 points (UEFA Champions League)
3rd ~ 82 points (UEFA Super Cup + FA Cup)
3rd ~ 68 points
4th ~ 76 points
2nd ~ 86 points
7th ~ 63 points

I'd guess it was 'Pool's golden era in the PL era. And, it's not helping Rodgers that he has no cups to show for. To his advantage, he has a legit title challenge (that he blew). I think Liverpool fans are right to expect more, especially the amount of money they've spent unwisely. The competition for 4th has heated since City's big arrival, but if Spurs could finish 4th twice since 2010, Liverpool surely could?

Under Rodgers:

7th ~ 61 points
2nd ~ 84 points
6th ~ 62 points

Liverpool are right though to give Rodgers one final season. 4th will be extremely difficult because it looks set as it is - City, Chelsea, Arsenal, and United.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*






:lol






:lmao


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

forget all that who's in Your gif damn.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Stop holding out on us, Kenny, DAMMIT. We need a NAME

And Sakho just signed a new contract :mark:

Gonna take this as a sign that Lovren's doom is imminent


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Rooney fit for Southampton :mj2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

If Rooney is going to start i'd prefer it to be behind Martial with Memphis and Young on the wings.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> If Rooney is going to start i'd prefer it to be behind Martial with Memphis and Young on the wings.


Agreed with that although not keen on Rooney as a 10 but since his undroppable that seems best posistion for him with those 3 around him. 

DdG 
Matteo Smalling blind rojo 
Morgan carrick 
Young Rooney depay
Martial 

Subs - Herrera felliani McNair mata Romero bastian & Toni

Only issue have with having one of young or depay on rw is that neither them want to be there & never look happy there when on right but our team shape & balance is our team having 2 wide men who stick to width makes us better attacking side & gives us more pace in attack. 

If was anyone else I would expect Rooney be on bench tomorrow since lvg likes to ease players back in from any injury but Rooney will no doubt waltz his way back into 11 & Herrera of course will be one misses out so be on bench insured even though I think the team looks far better with Herrera in it & reckon Rooney won't improve our slow passing in attack or sideways passes as that's what Rooney is like as a 10 & all know no matter what when Rooney been suspended, injured or rested when returns his always terrible & take him 2-3 weeks to refund any kind of form again so be playing with 10 men from start this game.

Luke Shaw also due to fly back from Holland to Manchester today.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Is anyone on here not a Liverpool or united fan???


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Used to be a few Chelsea fans too but they're slowly disappearing one by one


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Ivanovic captain??????

















Done.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Game has draw written all over it so far.

Pity, I'd actually like to see Arsenal beating Chelsea just for the banter. Would also send Chelsea into a downward spiral and a battle with Liverpool for 4th spot while the gap between the top 3 and the 4th would be pretty big this season - both Liverpool and a continually under-performing Chelsea would finish below even a sub-par United.



> If Rooney is going to start i'd prefer it to be behind Martial with Memphis and Young on the wings.


Rooney should be given a couple more chances as a #9 to see if he regains his form. Martial can come off the bench, and Herrera can be retained. Team might click after few games.

And I think Ashley Young is our new first choice LB. LvG hinted as much. If it means keeping the Smalling-Blind brawn-and-brains partnership intact, I wouldn't mind trying this experiment out against Soton. Nothing to lose this early in the season and Young-Memphis link up would preserve the pace on that side.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Chelsea is playing quite well so far.

Bring Remy on for Costa


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Gotta feel for Wenger. That was just unfair.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:banderas. Gabriel


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Loved seeing camel getting sent off


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

im sure chelsea fc and diego costa are a great fit


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

How Costa has never been sent off at Chelsea is a mystery


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Diego Costa is almost as much of a disgrace to football as the refs are. Good thing Chelsea fans have become desensitized for cheering on horrible men.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

How beautiful would it be if Costa scored the winning goal


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Souljah Boy said:


> How beautiful would it be if Costa scored the winning goal


You like football games that count on the table being total farces. Interesting perspective.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

As a Chelsea fan I don't care for some of the things Costa does, but I'm not gonna boo my own team.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Laser Rey said:


> You like football games that count on the table being total farces. Interesting perspective.


I hate Arsenal so I don't really give a fuck.


EDIT - now would be good time to take Costa off


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Souljah Boy said:


> I hate Arsenal so I don't really give a fuck.


Intelligent stuff!

BTW, how is Mike Dean still employed? I can't count how many atrocities I've seen him ref. Where is the accountability for refs with Premier League officials? Becoming a complete joke.

EDIT - Two men sent off! Mike Dean still doing Chelsea games is an admission that the Premier League does not care about the credibility of their contests. Period.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Carzola :banderas

This one was spot on though, so don't complain


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Cazorla, ffs.:lol

Hazard putting in a half-decent performance, a likely victory for Chelsea, tension off Mou for a bit after back-to-back wins and 2 red cards for Arsenal.

Agent Wenger at the Bridge.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

:drogbadisgracegif

costa is a dirty grub.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Thuggish arsenal as usual, some things never change.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










Meltsene still can't beat Jose


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Still of the opinion Dean made 1 bad call either way. Costa should have been off but Gabriel's foul on Hazard in the first half should've been a pen. The two actual sendings off are pretty unarguable too. Arsenal fans will have reason to be upset about Costa not being sent off but even at 11 vs 11 I think Chelsea were still starting to edge it and one man advantage shouldn't account for the shambolic defending for Zouma's goal.

Hopefully another win and a clean sheet will be just the start of a more stable Chelsea this season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Diego Costa is an absolute cunt :lol



Sliver C said:


> Game has draw written all over it so far.
> 
> Pity, I'd actually like to see Arsenal beating Chelsea just for the banter. Would also send Chelsea into a downward spiral and a battle with Liverpool for 4th spot while the gap between the top 3 and the 4th would be pretty big this season - both Liverpool and a continually under-performing Chelsea would finish below even a sub-par United.
> 
> ...


FUCK playing Young at LB. Blind is more than capable enough to play there and Smalling/Rojo at CB will suffice. Young has been much improved on the wings since January and thus should stay there.

DDG

Darmian Smalling Rojo Blind
Carrick Schneiderlin
Young Herrera Memphis
Rooney


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Blind is very good at LB, but I hate breaking up the partnership between him and Smalling, especially after the fine performance against Liverpool.

Its just one game and if it doesn't work out, I am sure LvG will stop playing Young there; he is not so rigid. Nothing wrong with that experiment. Of course, I won't complain if Blind indeed starts as LB, but I think it would be wiser to put my money on Young starting there tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I would laugh until my stomach hurt if Costa had a career-ending injury.

Everything wrong with top flight football.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

https://vine.co/v/eUV6Fvq7nwn

Classic Cech


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Newcastle and Sunderland

:tysonlol :tysonlol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Newcastle :lel

They'll probably win 3-2 now that I've said that :lol


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

we aren't very good. also seem incapable of fielding anything resembling a defence without oshea playing to organise. ah well.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Newcastle should just do the decent thing and drop into the Championship

or disband entirely


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Shepard said:


> .


Been looking for somewhere to post this on WF, so put it here because this is probably Shepard's thoughts about every single Sunderland player on the pitch today.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

not really. ive been beyond that stage for a while at this point. at least since southampton last year.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*

I will no longer be following football. I hand over commissioner duties to my protege @Fanjawi.

Goodbye forever.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

That jose press conference was insane 

Clowned the one reporter with that badminton comment


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Green Light said:


> *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> I will no longer be following football. I hand over commissioner duties to my protege @Fanjawi.
> 
> Goodbye forever.


about time


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

De Bruyne is superb. Wonder why we didn't go for him instead of trolling Bayern and Barca with Muller and Neymar bids.

Nice day of results with City dropping points against giant killers West Ham. Its a shame that only Rooney's form is holding United back. If Rooney starts banging them in, we will be right up there competing with City for the title even without Shaw.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

West Ham away from home are just GOAT :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

West ham the giant killers, loving them and Leicester this season both exciting to watch.

Now lets see a great United bottle job tomorrow.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> West ham the giant killers, loving them and Leicester this season both exciting to watch.
> 
> Now lets see a great United bottle job tomorrow.


Arsenal - Lost midweek/Lost today
City - Lost midweek/Lost today
Chelsea - Won midweek/Won today
United - Lost midweek/???

So Spurs over Palace and Liverpool to draw Norwich


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










I'm gonna enjoy tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Costa is the biggest cunt in football. 

I wish ill towards his hamstrings.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I do find Costa amusing at times but i would have liked to have seen him have a tussle with Duncan Ferguson and by tussle i mean Dunc wiping the floor with him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Tackles made: 0.
Foul committed: 0.

A lot of lies being told on Costa today. That's a CLEAN and HONEST display from him.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34302203


:done


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I reckon Alex if he was still around here would love him some Quique Flores.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

You'd think none of these le classy Arsenal fans supported the team 10-15 years ago with the way they're carrying on about Costa.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Has Costa even done anything anywhere near as despicable as Martin Keown's judo chop on van Nistelrooy?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



God™ said:


> You'd think none of these le classy Arsenal fans supported the team 10-15 years ago with the way they're carrying on about Costa.


Costa is on another level?

Any other ref, he'd have sent off both Costa and Gabs. This shouldn't even be a discussion considering what Costa did to Kosc.

We always manage to fuck up at the Bridge tho, so nothing new.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Everton were outstanding yesterday, dominated Swansea to just a couple of chances and Everton could have easilly won that game 5-0 it was that much of a fisting. 

The defence was incredible considering Browning made his first start for Everton at 21 who is a natural centre half, Galloway was great at left back and going forward for a 19 year old who is a natural centre half and of course John Stones was his Rolls Royce best who just strolled round the pitch. 

Barkley is back to his best and Kone, Naisy, Rom and Kev all need taking out back and putting down after their displays.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Going down with the Newcastle & Sunderland


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> Tackles made: 0.
> Foul committed: 0.
> 
> A lot of lies being told on Costa today. That's a CLEAN and HONEST display from him.
> ...


Hasn't even been sent off since 2010.

Top bloke.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Expecting van Gaal to go with this line-up today. Purely what I expect, not that I think its the ideal one:

Rooney
Memphis Mata
Morgan Herrera
Basti
Young Blind Smalling Darmian
Dave

Sub: Martial for Herrera (Rooney dropping to #10 ), Carrick for Basti and Rojo for Young.

van Gaal does not seem to rate Rojo and name-dropping Young kinda seems like the manager's inner tinkerman's back and will be playing him at LB. 

Its an experiment worth taking. If we do the logical thing and play Blind, our best option at LB, then we have a shaky Rojo at CB. Plus, Blind at LB means that our top 3 players - Blind, Darmian and Smalling have virtually no decent back up (don't rate Valencia at RB) especially if Rojo starts all games at LB or CB and once injuries kick in, it will be bad with just Jones and McNair as backups.

However if Young can prove he can hack it in that position, its easier since Blind and Smalling can continue at CB with Rojo and occasionally Jones as able back-ups to rest the other two at times. Rotation is possible this way. So its a risk worth taking because Blind is becoming a very important player this season. 

I know the Morgan-Basti-Herrera combo didn't click against Swansea but that was during Rooney's torrid form and Schweinsteiger still not completely in gear. In the PSV and Liverpool games, Basti looked a general and I think if he and Rooney play at their best, this midfield would still be first choice and also get the best out of Mata.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

United with the opportunity to cut City's lead to two points and go 2nd today. That probably guarantees United dropping points


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can't wait for Norwich to join the list of teams to beat us this season :mj2



Marty said:


> Everton were outstanding yesterday, dominated Swansea to just a couple of chances and Everton could have easilly won that game 5-0 it was that much of a fisting.


except it finished 0-0. Not everyone is as easy to fist as your mother, maybe you should've brought some lube? :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Razor King said:


> Costa is on another level?
> 
> Any other ref, he'd have sent off both Costa and Gabs. This shouldn't even be a discussion considering what Costa did to Kosc.
> 
> We always manage to fuck up at the Bridge tho, so nothing new.


Costa did nothing to Gabriel that warranted a red though. He should have been gone for the slap to Koscielny, but obviously the ref didn't see it.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Should Man Utd not winning today really be considered "dropping points"?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Confirmed #LFC team v @NorwichCityFC: Mignolet, Clyne, Skrtel, Sakho, Moreno, Lucas, Can, Milner, Coutinho, Benteke, Sturridge

Confirmed #LFC subs v @NorwichCityFC: Bogdan, Lovren, Firmino, Gomez, Lallana, Ings, Ibe


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Guess I got the line-up wrong. :lol

Probably van Gaal wants to go the safe route with Southampton, this being an away game as well. Still remains to be seen where Rojo and Blind play though.

Surprising he is giving Mata another chance at #10 after the performance against PSV, but hopefully this works now. With Martial and Rooney both starting, we should get the goals.

1-1 is my prediction. Hopefully I am wrong in a nice way.

EDIT: Oh, could be Rooney at #10 with Mata on the right. Has he given up on Rooney as a lone striker?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Sliver C said:


> *1-1 is my prediction.* Hopefully I am wrong in a nice way.


Nah...United will win.

It's going to be a lot more tricky than it seems but they'll get the three points.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

A good result depends on the formation. If Rooney is a #10 , I am not a fan of that, because we have Mata on the right and Martial is still too raw to be counted on as a #9 . An in-form Rooney at #9 with Martial on the RW and Mata as a #10 could be a better option.

I underestimated van Gaal's fear of losing away and thought Basti would start, but it seems like he thinks Carrick is needed to shield the defense. Still think Basti was hitting form and should have played this game. 

Rojo as CB and Blind as LB in all likelihood going by the safe option. Not ruling out LvG experimenting with Young in the near future though.

EDIT: Strong line-up for Liverpool against Norwich btw. I see Rodgers could hold onto his job for a while.

DOUBLE EDIT: Rojo at LB apparently. That's good, Smalling-Blind at CB is more important. We can cope with a shaky LB as opposed to a new CB pairing coming to grips with each other.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Sliver C said:


> Guess I got the line-up wrong. :lol
> 
> Probably van Gaal wants to go the safe route with Southampton, this being an away game as well. Still remains to be seen where Rojo and Blind play though.
> 
> ...


Rooney a 10. Lvg doesn't like a creative attacking midfielder as a 10 his more known & prefers a support striker playing deeper off the 9 see muller as perfect example at bayern or leitmen at Ajax. 

Rooney still find games as a 9 this season cos "my caption always plays" but in long term martial is Rooney long term replacement in fact wasn't picked up by many but last week during fan conference with Giggs to I believe LvG admitted it himself asked about martial & said fee was high but have pay more then most clubs due to us being who we are & said martial was future 9 of the club then quickly said I get now fir my successor Giggs. Which no one picked up on lvg effectively admitting rather 19 year old lead my line then Rooney case in point today v saints.

Is no point spending £36m on a 19 CF unless going be using him & meant be at club as main men in few years time & Rooney 30 next month not future of the team & if what lvg keep saying about leaving young future side for someone else (Giggs) from 2017 then Rooney be 31 soon 32 by then so honestly I'm struggling see Rooney having future at club long term soon enough but need him in short term though. 

Honestly Rooney got no pace to lead line & physically his looked shot to pieces something commented on all way back in May of last season & looks slow leading the line even if sample sizes is small martial is still raw & Young so not finished but quick his strong & brings others into play from front which gives us a different option in attack & not had a player do what he did v Liverpool in years I can't remember when a mufc forward went at players with pace with ball in attack maybe 2011? Around then so 3 years ago could say Di Maria last year but rather forgot about that one. 

Do have a few issue with that team one is if break up Blind - Smalling CB partnership then just dumb rather Rojo plays LB so keep CB pairing the same. 

Also Rooney never plays well after any lay off & whilst on paper looks decent side to me the side lack balance all on that right side cos mata drift in & soon does I feel both him & Rooney get in same zones since Rooney not stick to position of 10 so side lose its shape & balance when that happens. Also mata & Rooney can't play both in this team in 4-3-2-1 shape or/& unless Herrera in side to balance side out more. 

Another slight niggle is no number 9 on bench to bring on to change a game which means only game changer type player can use under that circumstances is felliani & not used him right kinda way when brought him on so far this season.


I wonder if lvg will change tactics bit more in this game from psv game one my biggest issues we have had post SAF is that lack ruthless streak in Us When on top in games we dont bury teams & cost us need be more clinical & wonder if lvg set back line slightly deeper so that if lose ball we don't get done on break where lot space left in behind us I feel that issue side has to bit to naive that way it makes the other teams job easier for them sitting deep waiting to hitting us on break with so many men pushed forward. Also we need play at higher tempo & move ball quicker in attack something thought tried doing v psv midweek but didn't get win but signs starting to do it & in 2nd half v Liverpool to so now need do it from start in away PL game.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Will lose 4-0 if this keeps up.

Schweinsteiger is needed. Carrick and Schneiderlin have had an atrocious game so far.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Rooney with another standard performance where he offers nothing but sloppy play. Excited to see the excuses now that he's in his "favoured" position. He's shit.

Carrick has been awful. Looks slow to react to everything. Schweinsteiger should be brought on.

Martial is our best player.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I don't care if we pay 100 million for players like Martial. Whoever scouted him, take a bow (Giggsy?). That movement is droolworthy. That he is just 19 is love-making worthy.:lol

I think we can crawl back into this game. Ideally, Rooney should be taken off for Herrera and one of Carrick or Morgan should come off for Basti. But we all know only one of this is gonna happen. 

Martial will likely not play the 90 minutes.

EDIT: Oh, the Martial cometh! Brilliant!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I love you Martial


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

De Great Wall stealing Martial's thunder. God, that save was superhuman.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

So...

When are we getting a floating head of Martial?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The sexy bit of our transfer business this summer is shining through in this game:

1) Buying Martial.
2) Keeping De Gea.
3) Buying Bastian Schweinsteiger for a steal.

The three stand-out players in the game.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

im sure liverpool is actually hopeless.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

3-3 draw incoming


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Yeah Rodgers really has to go at this stage. I like him but his time has to surely be coming to an end. We just need a fresh start.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I nearly had a heart attack. Oh Dave, Dave, Dave....what a goal keeper! 3 incredible saves in the end.

What a game, best of the season of far and I am glad it was one of our games. Martial and De Gea joint MOTM. Basti gets a shout as well, what a legend - moment he came on, we looked more fluid.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Fusion said:


> 3-3 draw incoming


Naw.

Glad with the result, and specifically Martial's performance. I hope this continues throughout the season, I am absolutely stoked about this. He's gonna be great here.

Huge respect to Southampton, that was an enjoyable game.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hopefully Spurs can do us a favour next week and we can get the job done vs Sunderland. It's been too long since we've been in that glorious first place spot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Full **** for Dave and Martial.




Pray4Brendan.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Hopefully Spurs can do us a favour next week


Spurs are usually City's whipping boys and I expect no different this time.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



CGS said:


> Yeah Rodgers really has to go at this stage. I like him but his time has to surely be coming to an end. We just need a fresh start.


Can't blame him for that result. Liverpool were set up brilliantly and destroyed us from 30 minutes onwards. We had two chances in that game, one which was down to individual defensive stupidity and the other which was a genuinely well crafted move. Mignolet did well to save. Otherwise, we weren't in the game in terms of attacking. Says a lot when that has been our strength this season.

That result was down to piss poor finishing and RUDDY. Unless you're going to blame him for the signings missing chances... but then who is actually responsible for the signings? Liverpool have a transfer committee, yes? Regardless, it's a knee jerk to sack him based on the result taken out of context.

Hell of a bonus point for us. Having said that, Milner was incredibly lucky to avoid a second yellow card for diving after five minutes. We deserved some luck after that.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can't blame Rodgers for today. We created loads of chances but we couldn't score. We set up really well and that's probably the best we've played this season. Coutinho, Milner and Sturridge should have buried the game. Norwich were dangerous on the counter attack at times but we created the best chances to win the game. Dissapointing result but encouraging performance.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*MARTIAL*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Desecrated said:


> Arsenal - Lost midweek/Lost today
> City - Lost midweek/Lost today
> Chelsea - Won midweek/Won today
> United - Lost midweek/???
> ...


So close


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Martial looks a bit special. Amazing how he's performed under the pressure that's been put on him. Can't remember seen a signing ridiculed to that extent and tbh I was skeptical myself. Give no fucks, Ruthless bastard.

Neville and Carragher with that hyperbole on that save, eh Joel?

Great result but we'll not compete for anything with Rooney in the side. Offers so little it's disgusting. 11 PL games without a goal, zero involvement in any of our good attacking play and was depressingly negative with the ball. No excuses for him anymore, just shite. Delighted Martial has shown him up.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



haribo said:


> Spurs are usually City's whipping boys and I expect no different this time.


Good point. Doesn't help that Kane can't score anymore either.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

When Martial joined i expected him to be a player who might start a few games but begin most games on the bench. But with these 3 performances he has shown far more than Rooney has this season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> When Martial joined i expected him to be a player who might start a few games but begin most games on the bench. But with these 3 performances he has shown far more than Rooney has this season.


Showed more in 3 games than rooney has in 2-3 seasons.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Great result but we'll not compete for anything with Rooney in the side. Offers so little it's disgusting. 11 PL games without a goal, zero involvement in any of our good attacking play and was depressingly negative with the ball. No excuses for him anymore, just shite. Delighted Martial has shown him up.


I reckon Herrera coming on for Rooney would give us a near perfect balance to work with for this season. Still think Morgan-Basti-Ander is the perfect midfield, especially with Memphis and Martial's insane link-up up front. Mata always does well whenever Herrera plays as well.

I have always supported Rooney, but sadly, he looks like he is light years away from finding his form. At some point, van Gaal will have no choice but to drop him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Russ Martin just said he was lucky to make it on time for today's kick off. Had to fly in to Liverpool with our directors, as he was up all night for the birth of his son. He played without any sleep. That's pretty heroic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

It's been the best save this season @Irish Jet, but you always go over the top with nearly everything. It's always the 'best ever' or the 'worst ever' with you. Apparently after this performance, "Carrick is done". It's never just what it could be - one bad performance.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> It's been the best save this season @Irish Jet, but you always go over the top with nearly everything. It's always the 'best ever' or the 'worst ever' with you. Apparently after this performance, "Carrick is done". It's never just what it could be - one bad performance.


Carrick's been awful all season and is 34. 

It was the save of the season so far. Glad you see that. 

Apology accepted.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Carrick's been awful all season and is 34.
> 
> It was the save of the season so far. Glad you see that.
> 
> Apology accepted.


I still think Carrick has plenty to offer this season but overall imo it should be Morgan plus 1 or 2 depending on the formation.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Sliver C said:


> I reckon Herrera coming on for Rooney would give us a near perfect balance to work with for this season. Still think Morgan-Basti-Ander is the perfect midfield, especially with Memphis and Martial's insane link-up up front. Mata always does well whenever Herrera plays as well.
> 
> I have always supported Rooney, but sadly, he looks like he is light years away from finding his form. At some point, van Gaal will have no choice but to drop him.


If Rooney was going to be dropped it would have happened. 11 games without a goal playing up front is a pathetic return. 

By far my biggest problem with Van Gaal is that he just doesn't hold Rooney accountable for anything. Herrera, depsite playing deeper, has one more goal and one more assist in 2015. He's held to a different standard and is seemingly dropped after every game where isn't very good. 

Rooney just constantly gets a free pass and if he's playing poorly then he'll just be moved around. His role at the club is a serious problem, he doesn't even get substituted. I've accepted it's going to be the case for at least 2 years, when he'll hopefully demand a transfer again.



Liam Miller said:


> I still think Carrick has plenty to offer this season but overall imo it should be Morgan plus 1 or 2 depending on the formation.


He's fine as a squad player. He doesn't offer enough to start ahead of any of our 3 midifielders consistently. Was awful under Moyes and couldn't stay fit last season, is 34 and out of form. It's not a stretch to think he's done. Joel.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Hope Wilson plays against Ipswich and puts in a good performance, also Pereira and Lingard starting would be nice.


Also thought Valencia played pretty well today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

1 - 34 is too old as a winger or a box to box midfielder. As a defensive midfielder, if you look after yourself well, you can still compete at the highest level.

2 - Fair enough the other 3 may be better options, but being a great squad player is not being done.

3 - Go back to where you were in the summer when you weren't posting on here


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> It's been the best save this season @Irish Jet, but you always go over the top with nearly everything. It's always the 'best ever' or the 'worst ever' with you. Apparently after this performance, "Carrick is done". It's never just what it could be - one bad performance.


It's certainly up there with Lloris' save earlier today. Both match winners.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645676373802110977
:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck
@Andre


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

United were superb after a nervous and shaky first 20 minutes and second half we dominated the game and could of scored many more goals. The second goal was crucial as it gave the players a lot of confidence that they could go on and grab another. The build-up play for the third goal with us passing the ball quickly and creating these triangles and getting past one Southampton player after another and doing this for at least 2-3 minutes, which then would result in the Mata goal was a real joy to watch, I loved that!

De GOD shines through again and saves us at the end, that save from Fonte's header from the corner was excellent, especially how quickly he reacted and then got a really strong hand to push it out. Martial is also another contender for Man of the Match, he caused the back four for Southampton problems all game with his pace, power and link-up play and the way he drifted to both wings and in the middle, they found it hard to keep up with him. Also enjoyed his aerial battles, he won quite a lot today. The finish for his first goal was fantastic, great composure and he kept a cool head to bring us back into the game.

BFS was incredible when he came on, he dominated the midfield for us and drove us forward in that second half. Some of the passes were delicious and I loved the way he just held off the Southampton midfield when they tried to close him down. He offered so much more than Carrick today and it also helped Schneiderlin, who also started to get forward more second half and his interceptions were great to watch.

I also though Valencia did a solid job when he came on for the tired Darmian, he did everything well today.

Rooney needs to go to an old peoples home for the weekend, I'm sure he'll return a happier man as right now he's a miserable, slow, waste of a spot in the United squad. He breaks up our counter attacks and he constantly gets outmuscled off the ball and offered zilch in attack. The worst player on the pitch by far and yet he plays 90 minutes... bewildering but you just have to accept it for now as LVG really doesn't want to drop Captain Cock.

Also, Carrick had an off day but he's still got a lot to offer even at 34 years of age, he's had a couple of really good games this season (case in point the Liverpool game I thought he played well), sure he's probably not going to be at his best form like in the 2011/2012 or the 2012/2013 season but he still gives us something different. He really helped elevate our performances at the end of last season before he got injured at the end of the Manchester City match.

I'm also pleased for @Andre and Norwich - even if it meant Liverpool dropped points but 2 seasons ago Liverpool would of battered Norwich. I haven't seen the match and I heard Liverpool did deserve more than a point with the chances created. However, I like the way Norwich play now compared to the way they played under Hughton... nice to see they are playing some good attacking football and the defence has tightened up a bit also. I can see Norwich having a pretty decent season overall, I don't think they will be fighting relegation like they were in previous seasons. How do you feel this season will go for Norwich Andre?

Good stuff... onto the Ipswich game.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> If Rooney was going to be dropped it would have happened. 11 games without a goal playing up front is a pathetic return.
> 
> By far my biggest problem with Van Gaal is that he just doesn't hold Rooney accountable for anything. Herrera, depsite playing deeper, has one more goal and one more assist in 2015. He's held to a different standard and is seemingly dropped after every game where isn't very good.
> 
> ...


While I do like LvG I agree that one my issues I have had with him since he joined is how blind he is to Rooney & how much accommodates him in this team & never has bad word say about his performances.

But i think today was first time I can remember LvG saying something & this time on the pitch to Rooney directionally lvg wasn't being aggressive or going nuts but wasn't impressed it reminded me of that game in San Siro in 2010 when saf got off his sit & tore into Evans there & then such was his awful display very rare lvg ever get off his chair either only do it if it's forced on him & clearly see having a strong word with Rooney & didn't hold back also a moment before that when in 2nd half when Blind played ball to Rooney in centre midfield (Christ knows why Rooney there not as a 10) then Rooney passed it back to him 5 yard away in dangerous area & poor pass to & blind had boot in up field at 2-1 I believe when trying keep ball & see through game & Blind just so annoyed & had go at Rooney doing it then Rooney just shrugged his shoulders & walked away. Caption material that. 

Amazing how won that game with Rooney in the side felt playing 10 men from the start of game. DdG made amazing save but martial is proving that needed a player like him but his shown Rooney up so much it's almost stupid think 19 has done far more in so little time then us then Rooney has done so far this season & most of the last one to. He just brings something to us we lacked for years & does things Rooney never do & can't do anymore.

I'm seriously starting wonder when lvg just hits breaking point with Rooney. I don't buy this story his happy with Rooney at all what says to publics is very different to what says & feels privately & you do not buy a £36m cf at 19 unless his future no9 of that club & don't play him & not notice how much better we are we him leading our line then Rooney is. 

The next question is Herrera at 10 better then Rooney is there cos if that is the case which IMO it is then Rooney is done for us. Mata had play as a 10 today & influence in game grew when came inside says lot our rw & best creative player had to play 2 roles & did well doing so whilst Rooney played as a 10 was awful then dropped deeper then everyone else thus playing as a new position of false cm & crap in both areas. 

He is holding us back the team doesn't need him anymore, his passing is poor, his slow with the ball, his decision making is rubbish, physically his gone I know Wanyama is beast but you could least press or try tackle him but doesn't even bother anymore as know get shoved off the ball & fire now gone only time angry when moans at team mate for his mistakes & said it v Villa away soon as Bastian come on you could see what having a leader with exp & what caption really is like even at 3-2 when he got on ball I felt calm when Rooney on it though I was shitting bricks. 

Martial mata depay Herrera that's it's that should be main front 4 & Morgan should be one the CM then case of carrick or bastian as his partner or could play Herrera alongside Schneiderlen & play young in attack Alongside mata martial & Memphis. If anyone else & if wasn't for him being the caption I'm yet actually get why Rooney would not be on bench as a back up squad player. Writings on wall this it for him if lvg got rid RvP then see him wanting Rooney out next to its huge few months for him he has turn up sooner rather then later cos if not by next summer his ass is getting replaced one way or the other. 

On Carrick he never starts seasons well & never has done always been a slow burner but at 34 this is it for him he still vital team member & be needed in this season for us but not been great so far this season. I would say him & Rooney been 2 worst players this season ironically the 2 players who spoke to lvg about the feeling of a flatness in the dressing room back in pre season. Hummm.

DdG save was crucial it's that sort save makes me annoyed wasn't in goal v Swansea. Just going enjoy him whilst his still around as prob be off next summer but in mean time his focused on being main men with us & some his passing & commanding of area is amazing from 2011 to 2015 his totally different beast now & get better to & that the scary & great thing. 

Started poorly & saints were impressive in first 30 mins but they gassed out as pressing so high & I don't get why they switched tactics & pelle went to Smalling side rather then stayed on Blind when saints on top just odd. Our goal bit lucky in that mata was offside but martial goal shows you that got great awareness control & composure & ice cool in front of goal. 

Last 15mins that 1st half we looked in control & thought Toni on for Matteo was key sub it killed tadic influence as meant mata stay wide as Toni pushed higher up right side so we didn't lose any balance when mata drifted inside & meant saints lost all width & balance in there side that Tadic was bringing to their attack & to deep trying track back to effect the game higher up the pitch & we kept ball better so saints playing in own half which isolated Pelle & gassed themselves out after first 30mins with there intense pressing high up the pitch it become a training game. 

It helped that martial gifted his brace from poor back pass but his very good when 1 on 1 not normal that 19 year old be like that just doesn't looked fazed by anything classy finish to. 

Thought from 2-1 to bit where saints got back to 3-2 that best played all season that to me is what I feel we should do when winning & leasing that's a LvG team playing way through teams & tiring them out & having quality & ruthlessness in attack to score goals that's 3rd goal is a 44 passing move & should be depay goal not mata but not complaining.

After that saints rallied hard but didn't think they threatened us Until pelle got his 2nd goal then all panic stations & forgot how control the game & did get away with it a but but had DdG to see us through that period & get us a big win today. 

What would say is Mane is a really good player not sure why some mufc fans said he be poor player for club & weak excuse that look at him after game today I disagree think his a good player & does everything at pace & that is one key area on that right side in our team I feel we need look at & mane fits that bill very well. 

Very happy with win next week is Sunderland at home but before hand is Ipswich on wed night in league cup at OT I kinda think may see half & half side where lvg rest a few main players but also plays few big players to like DdG Herrera Rooney young rojo Toni bastian but also plays McNair lingard Wilson & Andreas as well maybe?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

@Foreshadowed I have no idea how this season will pan out, because a few injuries to certain positions would wreck our starting XI. Regardless, I think we can cause a few upsets and at least compete in most games, as well as expect to play good passing football against sides outside the big 6. If we manage that and at least finish 17th then I will be content, as the prem is becoming harder to compete in for a club like ours which doesn't have the luxury of super rich benefactors. It's important for the future of the club that we are able to tap into next season's ridiculous TV money. Then the club might finally be able to significantly increase the capacity of Carrow Road, appease those on the large season ticket waiting list and find an extra annual revenue source that would help ease the burden of ffp.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> If Rooney was going to be dropped it would have happened. 11 games without a goal playing up front is a pathetic return.


I think its more to do with the fact that LvG's hands are tied. Rooney is a club legend (and I appreciate what he did despite the contract controversies of the past), plus he has just become England's record goal scorer. It is very bad timing for his poor run of form atm and media would have a field day if he was dropped. Besides, I didn't think he did very badly last season. In some games like the ones against Newcastle, West Ham (before the red card) and Tottenham at home, he was one of the best players.

But LvG is also not the character to simply give into politics meekly. Like van Persie, Rooney will still get his chances - perhaps even until Christmas. But if this continues, soon we will see him subbed at the 60 minute mark and eventually dropped to the bench. van Gaal's patience is clearly wearing thin, proof is that he had nothing to say about Rooney after the game.

Anyway, its a shame the likes of Young and Herrera and even Pereira don't get a look in with Rooney still on the pitch. It was a 10 man game at times.

Regarding Carrick, he is a vital player and is still great. A few bad games does not change this. However, a Carrick-Morgan pairing is a recipe for disaster. It works best when Basti pairs up with either one of them and that's what should be done. 


Finally about De Gea, I still haven't given up the fool's hope that he will stay beyond next summer. The emotional connect has become too strong now.:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I seriously hope LVG finally drops Rooney for the Sunderland game. It's such a breath of fresh air when he's not on the pitch slowing things down.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'm gonna start considering drop Rooney posts as spam, since every man and his dog (is that phrase considered sexist these days?) knows it's impossible.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

lets be honest, if he was going to score against anyone surely his best bet would be us. albeit all martial needs to do is run at our defense to cause us trouble so either way it could be bad.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> Hope Wilson plays against Ipswich and puts in a good performance, also Pereira and Lingard starting would be nice.
> 
> 
> Also thought Valencia played pretty well today.


Wilson and Lingard both starting for the u-21s tonight so can't see them playing Wednesday. I would expect Pereira, can't see any reason for him not to, perfect game to give him some time on the pitch. But we'll probably end with Fellaini getting a game up top.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Pereira is nailed on to start. Been wanting to see him in the league for ages, but Rooney at #10 has put paid to that.

I don't care even if we lose 4-0 like the MK Dons game, but the key players need to be rested, with the thin squad we have. The league and CL games are more important than the domestic cups this season - the cups are like a tempting fruit just out of reach perhaps. Martial, Memphis, Mata, Darmian, Schweinsteiger, Blind and Smalling all need rest. De Gea possibly could be rested, if Romero starts, but a GK may not need it.

Schneiderlin, Herrera, Carrick and Fellaini could all possibly play, they are fresher than the rest. Rooney perhaps as well, just to see if he can get some form back, but I guess he would be rested to avoid injuries as he is still the only accomplished striker in name this season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> Wilson and Lingard both starting for the u-21s tonight so can't see them playing Wednesday. I would expect Pereira, can't see any reason for him not to, perfect game to give him some time on the pitch. But we'll probably end with Fellaini getting a game up top.


I'd start Rooney up top tbh.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Don't know the validity of this, or if it has already been posted, but...

Berbatov offered his services to ease the "striker-crisis" at United before being snubbed for Martial

Well, cannot really say I blame management's decision, Dimitar is 34...soon to be 35 in a few months. Five goals against Blackburn in one match though.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

New here, Rooney has been in poor form, just not worth him playing right now. Happy enough with the points on the board but not likely to get much silverware if things carry on as is.

Happy as Larry that Newcastle are going down, the way they wanted Pardew out and how well he has done since is delicious.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



draykorinee said:


> Happy as Larry that Newcastle are going down, the way they wanted Pardew out and how well he has done since is delicious.


They'll probably end up staying up, assuming they sack McClaren.

Apart from Sunderland, I really can't call who's going down.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Fusion said:


> They'll probably end up staying up, assuming they sack McClaren.
> 
> Apart from Sunderland, I really can't call who's going down.


Yeah they will probably have a good run the last few months and stay up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



draykorinee said:


> New here, Rooney has been in poor form, just not worth him playing right now. Happy enough with the points on the board but not likely to get much silverware if things carry on as is.
> 
> Happy as Larry that Newcastle are going down, the way they wanted Pardew out and how well he has done since is delicious.


Them going down after ashley spent all that money would be a laugh


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Cliffy B said:


> Them going down after ashley spent all that money would be a laugh


Yeah, fuck him, sports direct arena, lol. 

He's removed any love I had for Newcastle that they had built over the 90s.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Ferguson is such a cunt.

I should have been more on team Keano at the time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Ferguson is such a cunt.
> 
> I should have been more on team Keano at the time.


U wot m8.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646431938274820097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646425981276831744
:Banderas


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

im really starting to come around to the idea that by the time we play newcastle in late october both sides will be looking for a first league win. on the plus side we seem to have equally shambolic defenses so it should be a fun game (inb4 0-0)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I swear if sunderland decide to pull a newcastle and get something at the weekend :disdrogba


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

McNair and Rojo injured, Jones recovering from injury and likely to be injured again soon. Day is not far off when we see Carrick as CB. Deja vu all over.

Pity LvG didn't go for Otamendi. With Arsenal struggling with injuries, we could have mounted a decent title challenge even with just Martial up top, if we had able defenders.

Still not too late to get Eva Carneiro on board.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Wenger getting divorced


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

should've kept Evans or signed Laporte, who cares how much he costs, he'd be worth it

yay for dem standard injuries


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Fuck keeping Evans. Get Fosu Mensah or Tuanzebe up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

We're the fucking worst for getting multiple injuries in the one position at the one time.

To be honest it's not a problem when Jones is back. Him and Smalling had a good thing going last season with Blind at LB and should be fine. Pretty sure Darmian can play at LB too if need be.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

pretty strong team, good to see Pereira getting a chance as well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646745886677180417


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Expected Martial, Darmian and Memphis to be rested. Expected Rooney to start the moment it was confirmed Wilson wouldn't. Seems like van Gaal does rate Martial over Rooney at the moment and wants Roo to start scoring, stat.

One of Blind or Smalling would have been rested too if it wasn't for the injuries to Rojo and McNair. Pity.

Ashley Young as LB, I guess.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Good lineup.

Really want Memphis to produce a decisive impact in someway this season, I still haven't gotten over the Di María disappointment.

Should not have sold RVP/Hernandez either imo. Either one would've been acceptable but not both.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The fact that a league 2 side even have a sniff (let alone a goal) away to us doesn't even surprise me anymore. Disillusioned and then some this season

Any given Sunday is on and seems like a better use of my time


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Four in four for Martial, looks so composed in front of goal. Also a well taken free kick from Pereira.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Can't stop Martial scoring.:mark:

Pereira is a bag of tricks, but needs some polishing. Good goal for him.

Well, Rooney got his goal too. Hopefully starts scoring in the big games.

Basti was class again today. Its only Ipswich but he is turning out to be the biggest bargain of the summer window.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

liverpool games are so worth watching man holy shit


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

... and the Liverpool players are celebrating in ecstatic fashion and jubilation after their hard-fought penalty victory against Carlisle.

Rodgers is safe... for now.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Also Newcastle lost to a Sheffield reserve side...a Sheffield reserve side, think about it.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

How many goals scored the World Class striker Falcao today?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I hope we don't have to play anyone better than carlisle united this season


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

famous victory.

what a disgrace.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I like when Kenny posts.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Rumours circulating that he's close to the sack. I got pretty excited when I saw "BRENDAN RODGERS SACKED" but it was some twitter called "slow sports news". He even missed the press conference and sent out Gary McAllister to say he was "delighted" after beating Carlisle on penalties. 

Sacked in the morning, hopefully.

edit - #WilliamHill have Advocaat at 6/4 and Rodgers & McLaren at 2/1 to be the first managers to go. Obviously after [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=LFC]#LFC [/URL] penalty escape.

another edit - Martyn Macintyre ‏@MartynMacintyre 2m2 minutes ago
Just had it confirmed to me that Brendan Rodgers will be gone from Liverpool by Friday afternoon. #LFC 

don't know who that is, and he's from forestechonews


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The most important thing today was the return of one Philip Jones. According to LVG anyways.

Ready to drink some milk, take some corners and break some bitches before inevitably breaking himself. Lallana and Henderson still having nightmares, the latter retired. 

RIP Strikers.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The weekly United line-ups have evolved into images. My what a time to be alive.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> I like when Kenny posts.


My wife keeps thinking I watch porn with all these signature gifs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Not sure which is more upsetting: Carlisle taking us to pelanties or the fact that Cockhead is back


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

CHANGES! @TalkSPORT told that #LFC are set to replace Brendan Rodgers imminently but Jurgen Klopp will NOT take over.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Rodgers is all but gone. Perhaps the Sunderland job? A sabbatical is not gonna raise his stock like it did for Klopp.

Would prefer Ancelotti to take the Liverpool job than Klopp. I still hope Klopp will someday manage United, he's just such a likeable fella. I have some reservations over Guardiola, and Giggs is definitely not yet ready.

Oh and this moment here:

http://oldtraffordfaithful.com/picture-david-de-gea-handed-captains-armband-for-manchester-united/



> When Wayne Rooney was substituted off in United’s 3-0 victory over Ipswich Town, the captains armband was passed to David de Gea as Chris Smalling and Michael Carrick were both off the field. What a fine moment for the 25-year old....


I missed it thanks to a shitty stream that made it difficult to see what was happening, but what a moment! Schweiny giving the armband, Dave the Manchester United Captain! Shivers! :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Terrific... Its gotta be Harry or Big Sam right??!?!?!?!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Apparently we had 47 shots but only 16 on target :done


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



wkdsoul said:


> Terrific... Its gotta be Harry or Big Sam right??!?!?!?!!


After last night Brendan Rodgers is favourite in the Premier League sack race Rodgers 6/4 Advocaat 7/4 McClaren 7/2.

green light stuck with mclaren


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Apparently we had 47 shots but only 16 on target :done


I read Liverpool shooted 52 times.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Fighter Daron said:


> I read Liverpool shooted 52 times.


52 if you include the pelanties :lelbron3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Please be Klopp plz plz plz plz plz. No clue why he would want to manage us but plz


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Lol enjoy Gary McAllister for the rest of the season


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

I'm happy to give Rodgers the next month and see if we improve or not. He's only just recently changed the system and we created a lot more chances in our last two games (i know it's only Carlisle) but just couldn't convert them into goals. Maybe with Sturridge/Ings up front we can score more than 1 goal a game. I feel as though a 3-5-2 works well for us only if we score 2 or 3 goals because other teams are going to create some decent chances with a back 3 but I don't mind that system. What would be ideal is a diamond in the middle with two up top.

I say give Rodgers a month and see how he we go.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

RIP in RIP Newcastle.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Stay strong Brendan lad, disgraceful if they sack him.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Ah, the Klopp rumors are building up. This sucks, I can't ever hate Klopp, even if he joins Liverpool. He's a funny guy, loves the game, encourages entertaining football and loves heavy metal. Even when the team isn't doing well, like Dortmund of last season, he gives you pride and dignity just by his presence. Lucky Liverpool fans if they get him 

Rodgers has this habit of putting down those players he hasn't had a word in signing or who he doesn't rate that much. Case in point being Firmino, playing him out of position or as a sub just to prove that his own buy, Lallana, can do better. Another issue is not starting Ings because he splashed so much cash on Benteke and wants to see that work out. I am no Liverpool fan, but any supporter can see Ings works his ass off on the pitch to please the fans and has been better than Benteke either due to the system or individually superior when he comes on. Lovren for Sakho too.

Its a bit vindictive to be honest, and its come back to bite him in the rear. Just for that alone he should be sacked, rather than his tactics or the results. I mean, all managers have their favorites, but not to the extent Rodgers did.

Markovic, Firmino, Balotelli are all good players, not as bad as they are made out to be. Though Firmino was always rated well anyway and the press had a part in making Balotelli feel unloved.

Fingers crossed its Ancelotti.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Sacking Brenda is the best thing Liverpool can do, he has thrown away money like its nobodies business. Clueless.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Why would Klopp want to join Liverpool? No offence to Liverpool, but he could do better.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Brendan literally pleading with fans to support him at the press conference today. His teeth are whiter than Klopp's, though, gotta say.

Klopp's been sending out the right signals that he wants a decent sized club with "heeshtury" and a passionate fan base, not necessarily in the top 4, and a project like Dortmund, in the EPL. He has just stopped short of saying "Liverpool", tbh. I think he really wants the job and is doing his best leaking it to the media, but Liverpool have not approached him yet.

It depends on Klopp's ambitions. If he wants to manage a club that is stable financially, always in a decent position, and aims for the very top (CL and league success) , without as much pressure to be consistent as it is at clubs like Real and Barca, then United is the perfect job for him. I really wanted him when Moyes was sacked, and the club did go for him. In retrospect, I think he might regret turning down the offer now and could consider it in the future. 

However, Klopp as United's manager will never happen if he goes to Liverpool, and that's why I don't want that.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*





dissing wenger again @ 4:00.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Redd Foxx said:


> dissing wenger again @ 4:00.


His hate for Wenger is hilarious :lel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

^ Petty is the word you're looking for. He beats Wenger over and over again in what is most important. There's absolute need for him to concentrate on Wenger this much.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

McManaman commenting on De Bruyne assisting for Wolfsburg, mentions how he set one up for Das Bost. Fantastic punditry.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> ^ Petty is the word you're looking for. He beats Wenger over and over again in what is most important. There's absolute need for him to concentrate on Wenger this much.


or at least do it when your team is above his. have a go when you're on top, not struggling.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Joel said:


> ^ Petty is the word you're looking for. He beats Wenger over and over again in what is most important. There's absolute need for him to concentrate on Wenger this much.


Sexual tension bruv.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

did they change the offside rule again to allow 3 yards?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*











City should go start a petition


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Kiz said:


> did they change the offside rule again to allow 3 yards?


Right in front of the lino.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Souljah Boy said:


> City should go start a petition


:lmao whats the point in linesman


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

city's goal was offside too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Yea but at least that was close.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Entertaining game. Much better than another boring war of words between the special cunt and the naive professor.

De Bruyne is really the difference between City of last season and this season for all their signings. If it wasn't for him, they wouldn't be all that better even with Sterling and Otamendi. World class potential.

Hope Spurs hold on. Unbelievable we can be at the top of the table if we beat Sunderland. Wonder how's the air up there, seems like ages since that happened.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Wow Spuds!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Jesus christ.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

don't see the point of playing two holding midfielders against Sunderland


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

hart, mangala, vinny, silva and zaba a fair quintet to be missing/unfit. kun offering nothing so far. otamendi completely thrown to the wolves so far in his games, kolarov turning to dogshit again, sagna clearly buggered and demi finished. nando and dinho started off really well, but that 2nd 45 was some of the worst stuff in a long time. no one seemed to really care.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



united_07 said:


> don't see the point of playing two holding midfielders against Sunderland


Would be a good time for a 433 but he won't drop rooney will he.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Basti needs rest for the Wolfsburg game. Ideally would have preferred Herrera instead of Morgan ahead of Carrick.

Now that the chance has been handed on a silver platter, we are priming for a draw, aren't we?:crying:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Really don't understand why yet again LVG has gone with 2 holding midfielders against the bottom team of the league, who have the worst defensive record. I like LVG but sometimes he makes some baffling decisions.

I hear we've created hardly anything, that Rooney has been poor and Memphis is summoning the bad version of Nani and Sunderland have been resilient in defence. Classic United, always making it hard on ourselves. Get Basti and Young on second half and pick up the pace.

Hope this isn't going the way of the Newcastle game... get some goals and the 3 points please.

Didn't realise we scored (typing on PS4) and it was Memphis. Finally this may give his performances in the Premier League a lift.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

ROONEY!

We're gonna be on top of the table by the end of gameday.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

The pass from Blind for the first goal was class. That second goal was all Martial's doing, good thing Rooney knew where to stand. 

Martial with 4 goals and 1 assist for United so far. Marquee.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*










We scored more than one goal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

*WE'RE BACK, BABY* :sturridge

for a few days at least


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Nice and simple win as expected against trash.

Sets up the arsenal game next week nicely after what they did to Leicester, would fancy them tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

We'll know what kind of team United are in 6 games or so. Brutal fixtures coming up.

9-10 pts in the next 4 PL games would be a very good return. Expect around 5 or 6. Huge games in Europe there too.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> We'll know what kind of team United are in 6 games or so. Brutal fixtures coming up.
> 
> 9-10 pts in the next 4 PL games would be a very good return. Expect around 5 or 6. Huge games in Europe there too.


Arsenal, Everton, City and Palace. 9-10 points seems to be on the higher side. 3 wins and a draw, or 3 wins and a loss. I'd be expecting 7 at the very maximum.

Feeling pretty good at the moment.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Mata must have some insane goals and assist stats since coming to the prem, still seems to get slagged off now and then as well. Very very effective and efficient player.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Out of the upcoming fixtures, more likely to lose to Palace out of that lot going by LvG's track record. But fuck that, I am more concerned about getting a win against Wolfsburg atm to kick-start the CL campaign. Hope Blind was not injured.

Chelsea struggling again. I think Liverpool for all their flaws actually have a genuine shout for 4th spot even under Rodgers and that leaky defense, if they keep Sturridge fit and if Mourinho continues his descent into hell. Too early to say though.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Thank you Tottenham 

The league table is looking fine tonight :banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

José been giving a tactical bumming by Shteve McClaren.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

lol @ Chelsea

Can't help but enjoy their collapse, it's been really funny so far imo.

(except for their fans of course...)

*EDIT*: Maybe not.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Happy to see Kane score in addition to us being top of the league. Hopefully he keeps it up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> We scored more than one goal


Now try winning by more than one.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Don't want to push our luck :woah


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Arsenal, Everton, City and Palace. 9-10 points seems to be on the higher side. 3 wins and a draw, or 3 wins and a loss. I'd be expecting 7 at the very maximum.
> 
> Feeling pretty good at the moment.


Yeah, 9-10 would basically confirm us as title contenders, but I can't see it. Everton is the game I'm least confident about, fucking hate that fixture.

Most excited I've been about a United side in a while. Martial looks a special kind of talent and it's going to be great watching him to develop. Memphis too, nice to see him get off the mark. The quality of football isn't great, but we're definitely building something. I'm not LVG's biggest fan but he always seems to leave clubs in very healthy situation, you can see the foundations for that United.

Blind has been a revelation at the back. Fucking love that guy, if he was in any way athletic he'd be one of the best players in the world. Pure class.

I was satisfied with this season the moment we signed Schweinsteiger tbh. Just seeing that god strut his stuff in a United kit is fap worthy. 

Rooney's getting huge acclaim for his abysmal display, which is back to the norm. I guess goals masking his shite is better than nothing. Herrera deserves better though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

I honestly don't think we'll get a win in any of the next 3 games. Vader will love this pessimism


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

:trips


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Sorry but I'm just not seeing the bright future in Martial. He looks like a great young talent, but one injury later and that'll lead to another, and soon he'll be a more expensive, French Macheda. I want to see young talent succeed, but 99% of them never do.

Chelsea are shockingly bad and that delights me.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Man City is so gonna win PL and CL with a fucking Fernando and Fernandinho in the middle. :mj4


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



V. Skybox said:


> Sorry but I'm just not seeing the bright future in Martial. He looks like a great young talent, but one injury later and that'll lead to another, and soon he'll be a more expensive, French Macheda. I want to see young talent succeed, but 99% of them never do.
> 
> Chelsea are shockingly bad and that delights me.


So you're saying he will be a flop based on an injury that will likely never occur? Congratulations on the worst post of September. On the emergence of October can you please ensure that such nonsense stays inside your head.

Less time looking at fake TNA titties and more time on developing a knowledge of football. Cheers lad :trips2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



V. Skybox said:


> Sorry but I'm just not seeing the bright future in Martial. He looks like a great young talent, but one injury later and that'll lead to another, and soon he'll be a more expensive, French Macheda.* I want to see young talent succeed, but 99% of them never do.*
> 
> Chelsea are shockingly bad and that delights me.


It's not the case of 12 year old on the books of a youth team, he's already shown his talents. Far more than 1% of talented youngsters end up as great players.

Even then, the Macheda hype was silly at the time, he did a nice turn in a game in which he'd been absolutely shit and that was it.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Macheda had some early moments (legit marked out for that goal against Villa), but he just was not good enough to be in Manchester United, period.

He should've just left United earlier tbh.

Macheda had four goals attached to his United account in 6 years. (2008-2014) He was on a lot of loan spells, yes - but Martial already has those 4 goals in 4 games. Still, I'm cautiously optimistic about Martial - getting your expectations up too much never ended well for anybody.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Martial pissed all over Arsenal last season in the CL game at the Emirates and set up Berbatov for a goal. Was watching the highlights when I realized he played the game.

This kid is the real deal. Might look like a rookie, but is no stranger to exceptional performances. That calm look on his face is just priceless.

At the moment, I am not looking at whether he becomes a Henry or a van Nistelrooy in the future. The immediate requirement is for him to ideally be the Harry Kane of last season for United when we are short on strikers. Can assess whether he can maintain that standard or will flop when we have enough resources next season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

in other news, here's bebe with a freekick


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Vader said:


> So you're saying he will be a flop based on an injury that will likely never occur? Congratulations on the worst post of September. On the emergence of October can you please ensure that such nonsense stays inside your head.
> 
> Less time looking at fake TNA titties and more time on developing a knowledge of football. Cheers lad :trips2


Brutal. E-Game-esque.

Martial is the real deal. It's not hard to spot his talent when he's performing how he has been. It's obviously cliche to compare him to Henry given that they both played for Monaco and come from the same area of France, but it's the clear and obvious comparison when you look at his style, even if he'll never be as good as the king. I do however think Depay will end up as the better player in the end though. They're two extremely exciting youngsters, much better than overrated Januzaj who they were right to ship out on loan.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Vader said:


> So you're saying he will be a flop based on an injury that will likely never occur? Congratulations on the worst post of September. On the emergence of October can you please ensure that such nonsense stays inside your head.
> 
> Less time looking at fake TNA titties and more time on developing a knowledge of football. Cheers lad :trips2


Generous, could easily be worst post of the season so far. With that said i'm sure DA has said something worse.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

DA gets a free pass. It's like when the kid with learning difficulties does P.E at school - you know it'll be shit but you let him off.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



KENNY said:


> in other news, here's bebe with a freekick


Louis, sign him up!! :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

That Sunday was about as super as polio.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

The English press are the best in the world at over exaggerating players after a good run but personally i think Martial is going to be a top player.He looks so calm and laid back.He was anonymous for the first 35 minutes against Southampton then as soon as the ball fell to him in the box he come alive.A neat little turn and the ball is in the back of the net.Looks really composed in front of goal which at his age is a vital attribute to have.He has bags of pace and is physically strong aswell.The future is bright


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Martial does now look like a solid buy, I was very pessemistic and still am about this season, we just need to dump Rooney if he doesn't improve asap.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Irish Jet said:


> That Sunday was about as super as polio.


Leeds getting beat 3-0 by boro was a good watch.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

im sure alan pardew is a genius


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Chelsea and City :lol

good win for us, Rooney hopefully will start banging them in now and whilst I felt we overpayed for him Martial is turning into a fine player for us

shame Villa didn't sneak another goal against Liverpool :mj2


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Renegade™;52712634 said:


> shame Villa didn't sneak another goal against Liverpool :mj2


It was a good result for everyone else. Keeps Rodgers in the job. His delusion is reaching megalomania level at the moment, judging by his recent comments. 

A fit Sturridge will get them to 5th...4th might be worth a shout for them if they strengthen their defense in January. 

So long as it keeps Klopp away from them. I think Ian Ayre prefers Rodgers over Klopp solely due to the fact that their transfer committee is reluctant to let the manager call the shots completely.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Sliver C said:


> It was a good result for everyone else. Keeps Rodgers in the job. His delusion is reaching megalomania level at the moment, judging by his recent comments.
> 
> *A fit Sturridge *will get them to 5th...4th might be worth a shot for them if they strengthen their defense in January.
> 
> So long as it keeps Klopp away from them. I think Ian Ayre prefers Rodgers over Klopp solely due to the fact that their transfer committee is reluctant to let the manager call the shots completely.



You can just stop right there mate. :gabby


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

if sturridge stays fit, we could go far. his record is pretty damn impressive. 37 in 57 i think.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Yeah, he has a better goals to game ratio than Suarez and Torres


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

it's a shame he's so injury prone :hogan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

We will find out over the next 5 games whether Liverpool have a shot for top 4. And that isn't even about their fixtures.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

God damn, what a second half in the Everton/West Brom game. First half almost put me to sleep, but such a great comeback by Everton in the second. LUKAKUUUUUUUU


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Moyes reacts to West Brom tonight :moyes8


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Sliver C said:


> A fit Sturridge will get them to 5th...4th might be worth a shout for them if they strengthen their defense in January.


Sturridge is a ticking time bomb. It's only a matter of time before he's sidelined again. I reckon if he was fit all of last season then Liverpool would have beaten us to fourth place, but he's just too injury prone.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Honestly, I'd be shocked if we made top 4 this season apart from Benteke going nuts and firing in 25 in the league and Sturridge keeping fit and scoring. It'd take something extremely unlikely for us to sneak in with Rodgers still in charge.

But we're going to win the league anyway so none of this discussion matters


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Sturridge is a ticking time bomb. It's only a matter of time before he's sidelined again. I reckon if he was fit all of last season then Liverpool would have beaten us to fourth place, but he's just too injury prone.


He's got world class potential but is made of glass like Wilshere. Great goal-scorer. I mean, Suarez carried their team that season, but not Sturridge. He was good in his own right.

I don't think Liverpool would have beaten us to 4th place even if they had Sturridge last season and if they have him now for this entire season. Think too many people are taking credit away from van Gaal, he literally had to deal with a team of cripples for 3/4ths of last season and yet got great results. He is always the right step ahead when required. 

Even now, when we are top of the league, it is attributed more to the failings of rivals than our abilities, which makes no sense since their failings are also purely tactical or personnel errors. Actually, we have not made many tactical errors barring the Swansea game and Martial, Smalling, Blind and De Gea are responsible for our current position.

I don't trust van Gaal to deliver titles during his tenure and there is a possibility we could be drawn into a 4th place battle again this season, but I trust his judgment in the transfer market and his ability to hold onto a CL spot even if he had McNair and Carrick as CBs (and we have Dave in goal). Ironically, he seems to do better with an ill-equipped squad rather than a fully fit and strong team. 

Liverpool would do better if Milner was on the wings and Benteke is benched for Ings. I don't think Benteke, who is a decent player in the right system, will gel with Sturridge the way Ings has. Milner may like playing in midfield, but he's better on the wing and with a lack of proper wingers, its what they need. Firmino should be playing over Lallana, he's not a shit player, just not getting enough time. 

A better manager like Klopp would do the above easy, and Liverpool could really punch above their weight with a guy like him in-charge. But with Rodgers, you know Benteke will walk into the squad when fit, Lallana will get the nod over Firmino, Milner will continue in midfield and so on. Just to prove a point that his signings are better. So, 5th place unless Mourinho does not turn things around, but I doubt Chelsea will remain so shit for long. 

And if Rodgers blunders into 4th, he will waste more money on useless signings and the usual European failure will follow. So no problems there. 

Good that Everton seem to be on the up. Hoping for a draw in the Merseyside derby which would keep Rodgers in the job.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Just thought I'd ask here and not the other teams thread because more people post here. Does anybody not think Douglas Costa is the signing of the season. 10 assists is 7 Bundesliga games, that's half of what De Bruyne made all of last season.

I can see an argument for Martial but even his production has been surpassed by Costa, plus the price difference is substantial.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

he's definitely top 3 for me, always looked a good player for Shakhtar but wasn't sure he'd be as good as he has been for Bayern


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

It's hard to say. He's one big injury away from being a more expensive Kleberson.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Sliver C said:


> He's got world class potential but is made of glass like Wilshere. Great goal-scorer. I mean, Suarez carried their team that season, but not Sturridge. He was good in his own right.


Suarez may have been brilliant in 13/14 but Sturridge still had 21 goals in 29 games. Hardly a passenger and hardly like Suarez had no help at all :kobe



> I don't think Liverpool would have beaten us to 4th place even if they had Sturridge last season and if they have him now for this entire season. Think too many people are taking credit away from van Gaal, he literally had to deal with a team of cripples for 3/4ths of last season and yet got great results. He is always the right step ahead when required.


Liverpool were without Sturridge for a good portion of the season and were only 8 points away from 4th. You don't think having Sturridge playing could've helped turn 3 of our 12 losses into wins? We lost to Villa, Hull, and Newcastle and drew to Sunderland among those teams finishing around relegation. Villa, Hull and Newcastle were all 1-0 losses and the draw with Sunderland was 0-0. Pretty sure having Sturridge (or really any striker half capable) could have helped out. We lost 3 games Sturridge played in last year against City, Arsenal and United. 



> Liverpool would do better if Milner was on the wings and Benteke is benched for Ings. I don't think Benteke, who is a decent player in the right system, will gel with Sturridge the way Ings has. Milner may like playing in midfield, but he's better on the wing and with a lack of proper wingers, its what they need. Firmino should be playing over Lallana, he's not a shit player, just not getting enough time.
> 
> A better manager like Klopp would do the above easy, and Liverpool could really punch above their weight with a guy like him in-charge. But with Rodgers, you know Benteke will walk into the squad when fit, Lallana will get the nod over Firmino, Milner will continue in midfield and so on. Just to prove a point that his signings are better. So, 5th place unless Mourinho does not turn things around, but I doubt Chelsea will remain so shit for long.


Firmino is currently injured, hence why he's not playing. Milner just had his best game for Liverpool in the centre and why is every signing that is bad is a 'Rodgers signing', while every signing who is considered good is due to something else?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



> Suarez may have been brilliant in 13/14 but Sturridge still had 21 goals in 29 games. Hardly a passenger and hardly like Suarez had no help at all


That's what I said as well. Agree with you. Maybe you didn't get my sentence phrasing.



> Liverpool were without Sturridge for a good portion of the season and were only 8 points away from 4th. You don't think having Sturridge playing could've helped turn 3 of our 12 losses into wins? ...... Pretty sure having Sturridge (or really any striker half capable) could have helped out. We lost 3 games Sturridge played in last year against City, Arsenal and United.


Similarly we were without Carrick for the 3 games we lost after the City win. In a hypothetical world, both a fit Sturridge and a fit Carrick would still mean United make top 4. And even if Sturridge was fit and we had a crocked squad, van Gaal appears to be a damn good motivator when the chips are down, probably would have upped our game a bit if Liverpool were still on our tail.

All hypothetical of course. Let's see how it goes this season.



> Firmino is currently injured, hence why he's not playing. Milner just had his best game for Liverpool in the centre and why is every signing that is bad is a 'Rodgers signing', while every signing who is considered good is due to something else?


I know he is injured. I said Rodgers will still play Lallana over Firmino, whenever he comes back. 

One good game for Milner in the center does not mean he doesn't do a better job on the wing. Especially when you are short of wingers and can fit in Can, Firmino, etc as well. Plus when you have Henderson in along with Milner, its a midfield with 2 similar hardworking but unspectacular players...not really threatening as the top 4 midfields. Brendan won't have the balls to drop one of Milner or Henderson anyway.

Every Rodgers signing is bad bar Coutinho and Sturridge (even Sturridge after much dithering). You could have signed someone like Higuain at the price paid for Benteke. I strongly believe Firmino was a signing made by the transfer committee. 

Its clear as day that Rodgers is desperate for Benteke, Lallana and Lovren, his signings to succeed and prove a point. Only now has he stopped choosing Lovren over Sakho, or whether that is injury is a moot point.

Still, not my business of course. I certainly want Rodgers at Liverpool. Long may it last.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Sliver C said:


> That's what I said as well. Agree with you. Maybe you didn't get my sentence phrasing.


"I mean, Suarez carried their team that season" That's not agreeing with me at all. 



> Similarly we were without Carrick for the 3 games we lost after the City win. In a hypothetical world, both a fit Sturridge and a fit Carrick would still mean United make top 4. And even if Sturridge was fit and we had a crocked squad, van Gaal appears to be a damn good motivator when the chips are down, probably would have upped our game a bit if Liverpool were still on our tail.
> 
> All hypothetical of course. Let's see how it goes this season.


I picked less than a handful of games. Sturridge played a part in 12 games but iirc at least half of those were either on the bench or him coming off about about 50-60 mins. You take any sides best remaining striker away for more than 2/3rds of the season (especially after you sell the other bloke who combined for over 50 goals the season previous) and they will struggle.



> I know he is injured. I said Rodgers will still play Lallana over Firmino, whenever he comes back.
> 
> One good game for Milner in the center does not mean he doesn't do a better job on the wing. Especially when you are short of wingers and can fit in Can, Firmino, etc as well. Plus when you have Henderson in along with Milner, its a midfield with 2 similar hardworking but unspectacular players...not really threatening as the top 4 midfields. Brendan won't have the balls to drop one of Milner or Henderson anyway.


No, but why would you shift around a guy who looked very comfortable in the middle last game?

Why would he drop Henderson? He's our best centre mid by some distance. 



> Every bad signing is a Rodgers signing bar Coutinho and Sturridge (even Sturridge after much dithering). You could have signed someone like Higuain at the price paid for Benteke. I strongly believe Firmino was a signing made by the transfer committee.
> 
> Its clear as day that Rodgers is desperate for Benteke, Lallana and Lovren, his signings to succeed and prove a point. Only now has he stopped choosing Lovren over Sakho, or whether that is injury is a moot point.
> 
> Still, not my business of course. I certainly want Rodgers at Liverpool. Long may it last.


Again you completely miss the point. How is every bad signing a Rodgers signing, and how are signings like Firmino a committee signing? You have fuck all way of knowing about who wanted to sign who, randomly assigning a player to Rodgers when he fails, or the committee when they're good is ridiculous. It's the same thing people do but in reverse for when they want to praise Rodgers. 

What is clear as day is that he wants the side he manages to be successful, regardless of who is playing. Benteke has been solid so far but had fucking horrendous service in the games he's played so far. Can't blame a striker for not scoring when the midfield behind them does nothing but hoof it all game long. Since switching to 3 CB's and Moreno/Clyne in at wing back we've had far better movement of the ball and a far better attack. Granted the games were against Norwich and Villa but its a start.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Regarding Sturridge, my full sentence initially - "He's got world class potential but is made of glass like Wilshere. Great goal-scorer. I mean, Suarez carried their team that season, but not Sturridge. He was good in his own right."

What I meant was that Suarez might have been credited with raising the rest of the team's performances, but no way can that be applied for Sturridge as the latter is a class player in his own right.I intended to say that Sturridge and Suarez should be credited almost equally. Obviously If I meant Suarez carried Sturridge, I wouldn't be calling Sturridge world class in the same paragraph.

Oh well, grammar/sentence jugglery and all that. 

You are entitled to your opinions about your team and manager of course as I am in my own opinion about Liverpool. No point in arguing over that. From a neutral perspective and the fact that most of my family except me support Liverpool, I find it interesting to see where they go from this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Memento Mori said:


> Just thought I'd ask here and not the other teams thread because more people post here. Does anybody not think Douglas Costa is the signing of the season. 10 assists is 7 Bundesliga games, that's half of what De Bruyne made all of last season.
> 
> I can see an argument for Martial but even his production has been surpassed by Costa, plus the price difference is substantial.


I don't watch a lot of Bundesliga, but from what I've seen he's looked the business so far for Bayern. Maybe not signing of the season but he is definitely up there.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Mr. Fusion said:


> I don't watch a lot of Bundesliga, but from what I've seen he's looked the business so far for Bayern. Maybe not *my* signing of the season but he is definitely up there.


Just fixing that for you. Out of summer signings so far, he has been one that has had an immediate impact and lifted a squad. Same for Martial too. I'd say that di Maria is another contender.

The signings with the least impact so far have probably been at Chelsea and Juventus. They've made signings which should definitely come through in time, though. But if I'm naming Juventus, I should probably mention Liverpool too as they went for the same game of long term signings.

I'd totally like to be cheeky and mention Barcelona in the least impactful signings category.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Desecrated said:


> I'd totally like to be cheeky and mention Barcelona in the least impactful signings category.


Barcelona have Neymar, Suarez and Messi. It's not they really need anyone else to make an impact


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Barcelona have Neymar, Suarez and Messi.


Yes, and no defense or midfield whatsoever.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Memento Mori said:


> Just thought I'd ask here and not the other teams thread because more people post here. Does anybody not think Douglas Costa is the signing of the season. 10 assists is 7 Bundesliga games, that's half of what De Bruyne made all of last season.


He's been a revelation, don't think there's any debate he's the signing of the season to date.



Desecrated said:


> I'd totally like to be cheeky and mention Barcelona in the least impactful signings category.


They would have Arda Turan playing right now if Fifa weren't making up the rules as they go along.



Fighter Daron said:


> Yes, and no defense or midfield whatsoever.


Not this idiocy again.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Seb said:


> Not this idiocy again.


Oh, I'm sorry, their defense is world class, that's why Athletic, Sevilla and Celta have scored four goals on them this season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Fighter Daron said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, their defense is world class, that's why Athletic, Sevilla and Celta have scored four goals on them this season.


Yeah a bad 6 weeks negates the treble they won last season. 21 goals conceded in 38 games. I never said the defence is world class either.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Seb said:


> Yeah a bad 6 weeks negates the treble they won last season. 21 goals conceded in 38 games. I never said the defence is world class either.


Nope, it doesn't negate anything, they won because they had the best attacking crew in the world. Defense and midfield were non-existent last year, just like this year, but now they don't have the same amount of luck they had.

They didn't conceded goals because they had the ball, not because their defense was good.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

Except their average possession last year was less than it had been in past several years. So the defence had more work to do than normal. Both goalkeepers, in particular Bravo, were praised for their performances (last season, obviously ter Stegen hasn't started well this year), and Alves and Pique had their best seasons for 5 years. Alba cemented himself as perhaps the world's best left back. Midfield had Rakitic, who was absolutely outstanding, Busquets, inarguably the best DM in the world, and Iniesta, who whilst lacking the consistency he had under Pep, still showed up when it mattered. You don't win a treble off of 3 players. Even if all 3 are top 5 in the world. Barca were the best overall team in Europe by a country mile.

Citing luck is pure desperation. Barca are still above Atleti and Madrid, whilst having played harder fixtures, and will still top their CL group.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yes, and no defense or midfield whatsoever.


I'll agree with that, but the attack does help take away the pressure from the rest of the team. I could see them going in for Pogba in January if Juve are still struggling for form.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Seb said:


> Except their average possession last year was less than it had been in past several years. So the defence had more work to do than normal. Both goalkeepers, in particular Bravo, were praised for their performances (last season, obviously ter Stegen hasn't started well this year), and Alves and Pique had their best seasons for 5 years. Alba cemented himself as perhaps the world's best left back. Midfield had Rakitic, who was absolutely outstanding, Busquets, inarguably the best DM in the world, and Iniesta, who whilst lacking the consistency he had under Pep, still showed up when it mattered. You don't win a treble off of 3 players. Even if all 3 are top 5 in the world. Barca were the best overall team in Europe by a country mile.
> 
> Citing luck is pure desperation. Barca are still above Atleti and Madrid, whilst having played harder fixtures, and will still top their CL group.


Oh my, you have to be kidding man, Alves is not a footballer anymore, Piqué left professional football in 2013. Tito played Alba, Iniesta and Busquets to their bones and they are all washed-up. 

Then, Bravo had a GREAT season, Rakitic played better than I expected and that's that. Mascherano was great as always and Messi, Suárez and Messi ruled the world. 

In no way, shape or form, Barcelona had or has a better squad player by player than Real Madrid, that's fucking ridiculous. Not even a better squad than Bayern tbh.

And yes, extreme luck, they drew a game against Valencia in 93' with a Busquets of all people goal, then won a match against Celta because of a goal scored by Mathieu in a match where they were clearly surpassed. They beat Real Madrid at Camp Nou just because of PURE LUCK.

The league was lost by Real Madrid, not won by Barcelona. Then yes, they played a great UCL and Copa del Rey.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

does that mean madrid won the cl 2 seasons ago on pure luck cos a defender scored at the end?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Kiz said:


> does that mean madrid won the cl 2 seasons ago on pure luck cos a defender scored at the end?


Of course it was luck, but if you watched that match, Real had more chances of scouring than Atlético, that really just shot in that one ocassion. 

What Real did in Munich, though, will be remembered forever.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Fighter Daron said:


> Oh my, you have to be kidding man, Alves is not a footballer anymore, Piqué left professional football in 2013. Tito played Alba, Iniesta and Busquets to their bones and they are all washed-up.


Except Alves and Pique were exceptional last year. Pique especially, after two terrible seasons.

Alba and Busquets are arguably the best in the world in their positions.

Complete nonsense as per, same as the last time we had this discussion.



> In no way, shape or form, Barcelona had or has a better squad player by player than Real Madrid, that's fucking ridiculous. Not even a better squad than Bayern tbh.


Of course they have a better squad/team. If you made a combined team, without bias, it would be mostly Barca players. Here:

Bravo

Alves Ramos Pique Alba

Busquets Modic Rakitic

Messi Suarez Ronaldo



> And yes, extreme luck, they drew a game against Valencia in 93' with a Busquets of all people goal, then won a match against Celta because of a goal scored by Mathieu in a match where they were clearly surpassed. They beat Real Madrid at Camp Nou just because of PURE LUCK.


Scoring a last minute goal is not luck. It shows determination through adversity and good temperament. It's not like Diego Alves threw the ball in his own net.

Ramos scoring the last minute goal in the UCL final wasn't luck. Luck is playing the UCL final when your oppositions best performing attackers are injured (Arda Turan, Diego Costa).

Luck is Madrid getting far more penalties than anyone else in Europe every single season. Luck is the wrong offside call Madrid got against Granada.

Oh and Madrid were battered at the Camp Nou, especially in the second half. They had about 15 good minutes in the match, inbetween the equaliser and the Suarez goal. In fact, they fell apart after the Suarez goal and if Neymar didn't spoon 2 easy chances over the bar and Casillas hadn't pulled off a superb save from Messi the scoreline would've been worse. Ronaldo did nothing after scoring.



> The league was lost by Real Madrid, not won by Barcelona. Then yes, they played a great UCL and Copa del Rey.


Barca's performance in the league after losing to Socidedad was ridiculously consistent, but it's okay if you want to clamour to that in another desperate attempt to discredit them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

alba's good but he's no kolarov


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

his impact last night after coming on was GAME CHANGING


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Seb said:


> Of course they have a better squad/team. If you made a combined team, without bias, it would be mostly Barca players. Here:
> 
> Bravo
> 
> ...


I'm gonna give it a try

Bravo(Though Navas is playing great this season)

Carvajal(Alves is not a football player, so this was easy) Ramos Piqué Marcelo

Modric Rakitic James

Messi Suárez Cristiano

And I just put Piqué out there to be generous, but reality is Varane is not a worse player than him. And Rakitic and Kroos....Almost at the same level.



Seb said:


> Ramos scoring the last minute goal in the UCL final wasn't luck. Luck is playing the UCL final when your oppositions best performing attackers are injured (Arda Turan, Diego Costa).


I don't know if you know this, but Cristiano and Benzema were injured too, they just took a risk. Cristiano is still feeling the consequences of playing the final and the World Cup injured.



Seb said:


> Luck is Madrid getting far more penalties than anyone else in Europe every single season. Luck is the wrong offside call Madrid got against Granada.


I hope you really see every single Real Madrid match because they got a "wrong offside call" this Saturday against Málaga, so I don't see your point. Referees make mistakes.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

A lot of foreigner talk in the English thread. :bigron


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

wayne rooney's on the ballon d'or list

:swaggerwhat:duck


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

as usual, the list is full of guys there on past reputation rather than current form


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

To be fair it's the longlist that also includes Luongo, Medel, Okazaki, Ospina and Atsu so it's not like it should be taken seriously.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Anark said:


> wayne rooney's on the ballon d'or list
> 
> :swaggerwhat:duck


A guy who's been past his best for over 3 years :lel


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

No David Silva or Matic lol. Ospina over Buffon too


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

it really is quite amazing how out of touch or delusional people in these positions are when it comes to football.

this means that there is at least one person who is eligible to vote who believes that mass luongo is a top 3 player in the world. why does this exist anymore?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

So how many prem players will actually make the 23 man shortlist? Hazard, Aguero and Sanchez maybe?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

De Gea and De Bruyne?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Kiz said:


> it really is quite amazing how out of touch or delusional people in these positions are when it comes to football.
> 
> this means that there is at least one person who is eligible to vote who believes that mass luongo is a top 3 player in the world. why does this exist anymore?


He scored 6 goals in the third tier of English football last season. I'd say he's a worthy pick :draper2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

#B 'allon Bony


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*



Rugrat said:


> No David Silva or *Matic* lol. Ospina over Buffon too


Has had a God awful 2015.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

put this random multi on, i know it's not all premier league but there's been anything and everything in this thread lately. i put that random stake on it to level up an even number for my remaining balance after doing the one below it










need that $


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

you should put some $$ on rems beating lyon


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CITY IN CRISIS - Chelsea just shit, really*

I've been seeing the second half of City/Agüero vs Newcastle.

WOW.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

KEN AGUERO THO 

:evil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*










king


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

KEN AGUERO DA GAWD :Banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Chelsea just don't give a shit anymore :lel


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

:lmao (ROFLMFAO actually) @ Chelsea


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

There's a part of me that loves big clubs collapsing, and that's why I love what's going on at Chelsea recently. It couldn't get much worse for them if Abramovich left tomorrow.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Chelsea will still probably finish 3rd at worst, but long may the crisis continue :banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Chelsea making our CRISIS look like a blip :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

If chelsea continue like this for much longer anyone from liverpool, everton, saints and spurs can finish 4th.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*



Liam Miller said:


> If chelsea continue like this for much longer anyone from liverpool, everton, saints and spurs can finish 4th.


Apparently this is the worst start for Chelsea since the 78-79 season (they went down that year) ominous fact indeed.

I'm not gonna lie here, I'm pretty damn stoked atm.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*



Liam Miller said:


> If chelsea continue like this for much longer anyone from *liverpool*, everton, saints and spurs can finish 4th.


Have you seen us this season? DEM DRAWS. 

But yeah if Chelsea don't fix up that 4th place spot could be interesting. I still fully expect them to make it but who knows right now.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

A bit early but I figured I'd build a team from the players I'd like to see start for Chelsea in two weeks:

Begovic
Zouma
Loftus-Cheek
Willian the freekick god

7 Other players I don't know about yet because the ones I do know about are fucking awful.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Fuck me that might have been the longest post match interview ever.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I'm pretty damn stoked atm.


tactics tim was pretty damn stoked today as well


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Probably time to sack Mou if they want to get their season back on track.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*



Anark said:


> tactics tim was pretty damn stoked today as well


Ah. I see what you did there - and I approve.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*



Liam Miller said:


> Fuck me that might have been the longest post match interview ever.


Even Keegan would've been embarrassed by that.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Every match I expect Chelsea to finally hit their form and end this torrid run, but it just keeps going :lol

This Chelsea crisis is probably worse than United's 13/14 crisis, at least so far.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Moyes had 11 points after 8 games and was in 8th position. José has 8 in 8 and is in 16th position.

No team has ever finished higher than 5th after a start like that either.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

*This is getting to the point now where getting top 4 might represent an achievement for them. 5 games in and it could be called a blip or a bad start but this is a major issue that isn't correcting itself at this stage. They're losing and they deserve to be losing. Granted they haven't had the easiest of starts fixtures wise but the performances have been putrid (must use this word more). Have Fabregas and Ivanovic played every second this season? Of the games that matter anyway? They lucked out last season with the terrible squad depth but for as much as it worked out for them last season it's killing them this season. Matic and Cesc both horrible but nobody to replace them. Any intelligent person could see how big that issue was last season but they lucked out. Serves them right for not addressing it. Same with having a 5 player rotation at the back. No idea why they signed Rahman and refuse to play him when Ivanovic is Rooney levels of putrid right now and Azpi is a natural RB and one of the few who shouldn't be ashamed of themselves this season. The collapse in defence is just baffling. If it was individual errors I'd get it but they can't play as a unit anymore which makes zero sense. Terry and Cahill have always had the same faults but now nobody is covering for them anymore. Hazard carried Chelsea last season and it's showing just how much. Hazard ghosting and Chelsea having nothing going forward from open play shouldn't be shocking if you saw them last season. Take Hazard and Cesc when he turns up out and you have nothing. Willian does well but he's not a creator from open play and Pedro has been poor bar his debut. Oscar I don't even know with anymore. Know you need a striker and think Falcao is what you need. Incredible arrogance in the transfer market this summer. Jose's inability to give youth and squad players any sort of momentum outside of his 11-15 man core group is really killing him now and nobody should feel bad for him because of it. He even started Mikel over Loftus-Cheek on Tuesday because fuck developing a Loftus-Cheek when you have 4/10 all day Mikel. They've obviously got some great youth that should be on the verge of coming through now but it's Jose and that's not his way and this is what happens when you put all your stock into a small pile of assets. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

apparently he absolutely slaughtered matic in another interview

not sure how he can come back from this


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Jose's fucking completely lost that plot, that post match interview.

:done :done :done :done :done :done :done


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Abramovich has to hold a meeting. A meeting with the players alone. They need to be asked whether they still believe in Mourinho and if they think that they can turn this around with him in charge. Then a decision has to be made.

Right now, it looks like he has lost the dressing room.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

We should have fucking signed Mane. Amazing player, basically Sterling with an end product.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

I think he's definitely lost the dressing room. So many players who were in super form last season dropping off all at once. We all know how Mourinho is and how grating he can be, probably lost connection with a bunch of the players. Mourinho is so stubborn on formation and his inner circle of starters, that I can see this drop continuing even after the international break. No idea why Ivanovic keeps starting. Its a no brainer to try out Azpilicueta in his natural position, and trying out Baba Rahman at LB (btw, Baba looked good on the left in the CL win this season). I know he is delusional in post match pressers, but ffs his insistence that Chelsea were screwed today was downright embarrassing. Looked like a broken man. He made some decent points (although they were said in a bizarrely egotistical way), namely where he said that he is the best manager in the club's history and is probably the best one out there for the club. However, now it looks like something needs to change because a squad with that quality should not be looking absolutely hopeless like they have looked numerous times this season. Wouldn't be surprised if he did go, after all we are a sacking club.

Agreed with Irish Junk on Mane, always looked good every time I've watched him.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*



Rockhead said:


> He made some decent points (although they were said in a bizarrely egotistical way), namely where he said that he is the best manager in the club's history and is probably the best one out there for the club.


I understand what you´re saying but I don´t agree with this at all. He did a great job at Chelsea because the first time he was there, there was no one else with an open checkbook who could get the luxury of pretty much buying whoever they wanted and now they have City, and last year because... well... the other teams weren´t pretty good. United was still finding their groove, Arsenal was being Arsenal, and City flopped big time. IMO both Avram Grant and Benitez were much more important to Chelsea because they did what Mourinho never could. Achieve greatness in Europe. Just my two cents on the matter


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Aguero can fuck right off. After 7 games of shite in ff i took him out, and what does the wanker do? 5 goals. What a cunt.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

okay which one of you chelsea fans is this?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Horrendous form










































from Chelsea and Villa aren't doing much better.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

so looks like it's over for dick. Shame really in hindsight that he should have left when his stock couldn't have been much higher at the end of last year but then we probably wouldn't have signed lens and mvila type players so swings and roundabouts ey. Missing out on Lombaerts looks annoying now with him playing consistently for zenit whilst we have kaboul being inconsistent, banned and also injured. Depending on whether congers goes with him then it wouldn't surprise me to see us go balls out for big sam. If we want to be not relegated it's probably our best bet. Frustrating that we can play as well as we did in the first half yesterday and still be where we are but really fabio had two good chances to make it 3-0 which would have killed off the game, i suspect getting to half time at 2-0 might have done similar but who's to know. Fletcher was outstanding which is always nice to see in the 5 games a season he turns up; MVila will be playing for a much better side than us next year if he keeps this up, reminds me of when we had Ki. Besides Sam the other name in the frame seems to be Sean Dyche which I'd be okay with, I guess. Done well at burnley on limited funds but eh. Feels like that is more of a one to make with one eye on next season being the championship. If Moyes' is still under pressure at Sociedad then we might be cheeky and try for that. Or the psycho Pearson. Personally I don't think there's any outstanding candidates. My weird wildcard pick would be Karl Robinson. Or PATTY VIERA to save us like Keano did. Actually fuck it just bring back Keano that'd be fun.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*



Shepard said:


> so looks like it's over for dick. Shame really in hindsight that he should have left when his stock couldn't have been much higher at the end of last year but then we probably wouldn't have signed lens and mvila type players so swings and roundabouts ey. Missing out on Lombaerts looks annoying now with him playing consistently for zenit whilst we have kaboul being inconsistent, banned and also injured. Depending on whether congers goes with him then it wouldn't surprise me to see us go balls out for big sam. If we want to be not relegated it's probably our best bet. Frustrating that we can play as well as we did in the first half yesterday and still be where we are but really fabio had two good chances to make it 3-0 which would have killed off the game, i suspect getting to half time at 2-0 might have done similar but who's to know. Fletcher was outstanding which is always nice to see in the 5 games a season he turns up; MVila will be playing for a much better side than us next year if he keeps this up, reminds me of when we had Ki. Besides Sam the other name in the frame seems to be Sean Dyche which I'd be okay with, I guess. Done well at burnley on limited funds but eh. Feels like that is more of a one to make with one eye on next season being the championship. If Moyes' is still under pressure at Sociedad then we might be cheeky and try for that. Or the psycho Pearson. Personally I don't think there's any outstanding candidates. My weird wildcard pick would be Karl Robinson. Or PATTY VIERA to save us like Keano did. Actually fuck it just bring back Keano that'd be fun.


Lombaerts is injured now if it makes you feel any better


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

you're getting big sam ACCEPT IT


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

seeing as it looks like the DoF thing isn't an issue any more sam is most likely. Depending if Short gives him money to burn like he usually likes. If he kept us up he'd probably be a good shout to try and make us stable in a similar way to what he did for West Ham. Hopefully he'd want it seeing as there's been a few times where I thought we'd go for him and we didn't.



Meki said:


> Lombaerts is injured now if it makes you feel any better


lil bit. Still think he'd have been the better injury prone defender to risk given the alternative. Coates had one of his good games yday anyway.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Out of station for 2 days, missed the games and I come back to see Mourinho going full mental. :lol

Don't think Chelsea should sack him. If there is anyone who can get them to 4th place after this, its Mourinho. Besides, he did win the title last season, gives him a fairly long rope. 

Gives Liverpool a chance to make top 4 now though. Brendan will probably start comparing himself to Mourinho once results do not go his way.

Winning against Arsenal today would be nice, but unless one of our strikers has a blinder of a season, the gap between City and the rest will be way too wide for anyone to catch them...can actually see an 8 point gap between 1st and 2nd spot come May if this keeps up. So unless that happens, I won't be too fussed even if we lose narrowly today as the league position would still be about par for where we should be.

Since scoring 5 seems to be the fashionable thing to do for Ronaldo, Lewandowski and Aguero, I suppose we cannot expect Rooney to bang in 5 today against Arsenal and silence haterz?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*



KENNY said:


> okay which one of you chelsea fans is this?


Chelsea's version of the "You are a fool, you are nothing" guy :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Deulofeu is one of the worst players to ever play in the Premier League. Useless cunt thinks he's playing down the park.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

We're playing into Arsenal's hands with that team. No legs in the middle of the park, Blind at CB against Walcott, maybe Young up against Sanchez. Should have let Blind go to LB where he could deal with Ramsey and bring Jones in to help against Walcott. Rooney will do fuck all to help Carrick and Schweinsteiger, can see them being overrun.

Need Mata and Martial to GOAT.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Good line-up. Only gripe is that Young will probably be RB and Darmian at LB, which should be reversed. Guessed Morgan wouldn't make it into the XI thanks to that horrendous performance against Wolfsburg, but that's okay, he's a quality player and will come back to form eventually.

Pity Herrera is still injured.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

This is really FUCKING bad.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

*Life as an Arsenal fan, currently 2-0 up against Utd....can't help but feel they'll get back into it.*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

LMAO, we didn't come to play football today. Expected such a start with Arsenal dominating as we are always lethargic in the beginning nowadays, but this time it's a very clinical opponent in front of goal. 

Hope its not an embarrassment today. Can hack a defeat, but fuck me if its gonna end 5-0. Looks that way so far.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

We can still win this one 8-2 at least


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

You mean 8-3.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

FUCKING LMAO AT MAN UTD

SANCHEZ THE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAT


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

THIS IS REALLY FUCKING BAD.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

It's over

Park the bus, stop it reaching double digits


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

We're gonna win the league :duck


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

kill me


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

We are actually so fucking bad. We should be looking to snap up Jose once he gets the punt at Chelsea.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

This was always going to show. Can't blame Smalling or Blind for having one bad game, exhaustion is always a factor. Though it can be said Arsenal also had a gruelling game against Olympiakos.

The main problem is how incredibly slow United start under van Gaal. Against Sunderland, it was the same but Sunderland were too shit to punish. Wolfsburg did go ahead, but Mata was magic on that day and the lucky pen turned it in our favor.Our squad is also too thin. Memphis and Rooney expect Martial to carry their asses up front and do nothing in front of goal. Mata is clinical but he's a bit like Ozil...vanishes in some games. 

Arsenal are dangerous against sides who play too slow and this is pretty much what everyone would have expected; though I honestly thought we might hang on till half time.

Only 3 points lost, no problems. GD takes a battering, but that's okay. Problem is whether we can last the season with such a lightweight squad. Lucky Chelsea and Liverpool have their own problems.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

We aren't going to get beat 8-2, because there is no way we are scoring 2 goals. The attacking play has been atrocious.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Subs needed: Valencia for Memphis (move Young to Memphis' position), Fellaini for Rooney (clutching at straws here, couldn't get worse, but won't happen anyway) and Schneiderlin for Carrick (hoping Morgan plays better than the Wolfsburg game).


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

I knew this was going to be bad as soon as the team was announced. I really don't understand LVG's logic at times and I don't today with his team selection. The players have put in the worst performance under LVG so far in a first half but LVG must take alot of the blame as he's got it wrong from the start.

Why pick such a slow, lethargic midfield against a pacey midfield and why stick Blind at centreback with Walcott up front? How have Arsenal scored besides the amateur defending? Through quick passes and through players with incredible pace. What does United do being 3-0 down? Continue with the same slow, sloppy, plodding football. Need to tighten up the defence second half, get Jones on, tell Memphis he can go sit on the bench as he may as well have started there first half with his terrible performance . Push Young up the pitch and maybe get Fellaini (hooray for hoofball) or Wilson on.

Need to get a goal at least so this doesn't look as bad as it looks and need to get the GD back up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Arsenal are having one of their days where they look unplayable. The speed of their passing has been memorising. 

Saw this hammering coming a mile away. It has been coming.

Darmian has been fucking terrible. Alexis has just absolutely destroyed him but even Ozil was winning aerial duels with him. Inexcusable and he should be dropped, shame we have no good alternatives. He's been ridiculously overrated since arriving for pretty inexplicable reasons. This his 3rd nightmare display already.

I feel bad for Young who's just so obviously out of his depth. Just pure arrogance from LVG to think he could get away with putting an attacking winger at full back away at Arsenal. Bizarre and he should be moved further forward and Depay should be the one making way for his fucking shameful excuse of a performance. Not tracking Bellerin and doing nothing with the ball. Get him off. Another guy who's been coasting. 

The midfield has been so badly overrun, it's hard to watch. Which again was obviously coming. Rooney came alive a bit more towards the end but he needs to be the one pressing Coquelin so we can stop our CM's being dragged all over the pitch. They don't have the pace to recover so when they're beaten they're gone. Carrick was dreadful for the 3rd goal, could have stepped in quicker but just let Sanchez shoot. Embarrassing. 

Martial has been the only one bright spot. Unlucky with that chance, which he did brilliantly to set up. The rest have been fucking appalling. 

Fellaini and Valencia coming on instead of Jones and Schneiderling is just...I don't fucking know.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Just 1-1 my shit.

Atleast I get to laugh at United for once


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Blind has been doing well at CB until this game, which is why Jones has not come on. This could be either the game that shows either he's not fit for the position, or just a one-off. 'Course, I'd say the likes of Gestede and Benteke have nothing on this Arsenal attack.

Felli's actually playing ok since he came on. Not spectacular, but still doing better than the shit shower in the first half. I hope this game changes van Gaal's obsession over slow build-ups at the beginning of every game. Wenger of all managers actually out-foxed van Gaal and blitzkrieged this tactic. That's quite a low.

Still, starting to feel confident we will atleast see this out at 3-0 and won't concede anymore. That's really the best case scenario as nobody is clinical in front of goal. Martial is doing all the work and can't be expected to score every game at his age.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Goals per 90 mins [2014-15/2015-16]: 0.38/0.17
Assists per 90 mins [2014-15/2015-16]: 0.16/0.00

:side:


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Tonight's performance is prove that Arsenal CAN put on a brilliant display against the big teams when they show a certain amount of desire, intensity and commitment. Ozil, Sanchez, Ramsey and Theo were key to every attack we had. Coquelin and Santi did well to defend any Man Utd attacks in the first half. Our back back four were great. We were all over them! Even Cech's first half save was crucial. If that went in, it would have been 3-1 at HT and would have been nervy in the second half but that's what world class keepers do. COYG!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

RODGERS OUT :brodgers


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

Clearly we've poached him :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KEN AGUERO THO*

No more :brodgers


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Wow. Knew it was coming but still a shock.

Klopp or Carlo plzzzzzz.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Another top performance from our lad Wayne, just a pity the others aren't on his level or we would have stuck 5 past Arsenal.

Can't wait till the Everton game so he can put in his usual excellent performance against them and complete another 90 mins without getting subbed.

No doubt the best captain we've ever had, and can't wait to see him go past Bobby Charlton as top goalscorer and confirm his place as a legend of the club.

WAYNE FOR BALLON D'OR


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Literally just a matter of time. Didn't think a draw against Everton would be the final straw though. 

So Rush, Kenny, Bulk etc who would you want? Me personally I wouldn't mind us going all in for Klopp


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Goodnight, sweet prince :mj2 

Will forever be remembered for his great character.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

A great man has been sacked :no:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Well there were rumours the past few days that Rodgers was getting sacked regardless of today's result and that Klopp and his assistant were already on board. Didn't believe it at first but it might be happening now, hopefully.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Woah, that was quick. 

Thanks for the memories even though some weren't so great /2006falloutboy

rip bWo


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I now have fears that Klopp is kop bound. He may actually have the abilities to make them a top 4 side.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Draw against Everton didn't do it. Rodgers probably knew it was coming before that. Lost the support of the fans, which in turn affects the $$$.

If its Klopp, expect Liverpool to likely finish in the top 4. Not underestimating or overestimating the man's abilities, but he can easily do it with the current Liverpool squad. And Klopp as manager of Liverpool means both Mourinho and van Gaal have a top 4 battle on their hands. 

Shit day to lose 3-0, this.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

De Boer at 10/1 looks a decent bet


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The day the FRAUD died :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

One last time posting the smiley, for old times sake :brodgers

That 13/14 was one of the most fun I've ever experienced being a fan of the club

He spoke a lot of shite but he seemed like a nice enough man :mj2

Good luck in the future, Brendao 

(Now that he's unemployed, he'll have plenty of time to visit wrestling forums and will see my message no doubt)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Where does he go next ?

Take a break and wait for spurs to sack poch?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

A nice man? A man who leaves his family high and dry? A man who speaks so arrogantly when he has nothing to show? A man who was employed by Liverpool Football Club?

Those things are not nice, DwayneAustin.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Emre Can continued to show he is a fuck-up waiting to happen every time he plays at CB, and Rodgers continued to stick by him, and it likely cost us 2 points today. On another note, Mignolet was fucking tremendous today. At least two absolutely stellar saves, his confidence is way up this season despite having such disasters in front of him like Dejan Lovren and now Emre Can. Don't get me wrong, I think Can is a good player and will get a lot better, but he should be in midfield, not playing CB. 

A bit surprised Rodgers has been sacked, I think it's clear this result had nothing to do with it, and he probably would've been sacked even with a victory. This was certainly already lined up to happen at this stage, just before the international break. A part of me is sad to see him go, remembering fondly the season 2 years ago and all the fun we had, but that part of me is a sentimental slut who should know better. We just haven't been entertaining to watch since Suarez left, and a lot of the signings and formation decisions have been too frustrating to feel like this is anything but the right move. 

So long Brendao. :brodgers :jose

Now let's get our cocks out for Klopp at the kop. :side:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



united_07 said:


>


any excuse to post this gem 









would expect brendao to probably take the moyes route and try a job abroad. unless he wants to wait for the chelsea job :brodgers


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650731113447600128
:brodgers


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I think pool need a manager that's less of a wheeler dealer this time around. :arry


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I cannot say I'm surprised by today.

Arsene ripped into his side, and then the players responded with a spirited 20 minutes against a porous backline from United. 

I still think we got major flaws, and we're off to the Europa League (maybe). But second place is there for the taking, and we might get it due to league wide attrition. 

Also.

Chelsea. Newcastle. LOL.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Brendao is welcomed back here as an assistant as long as he goes into quarantine for a few months (possibly a year) first.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



united_07 said:


> WAYNE FOR BALLON D'OR


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rodgers going isn't the only positive news Liverpool would have received today. Eric Dier got his fifth yellow card of the season and will miss the game against them in two weeks time. Massive loss for Tottenham that one.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Just read the news. I'm a tad surprised tbh as i did think they'd give him.a bit more time. 

Can't say I'm disappointed though, I quite liked the bloke, but wether it was because of the board and the committee tying his hands, it was getting worse and worse and there has been so much money squandered. 

Ancelotti would be my choice tbh. Klopp too the other obvious one. I'd have thought they would be going for a 'big name' with experience now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I like DA's idea of Benitez managing Madrid in person, while managing Liverpool at the same time through Skype video call.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Can't believe they sacked a man with such an eye for spotting talent (and trannies)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650734926476668928
Still baffled at how Everton didn't win today. Pair of great saves from Mignolet and a moment of severe autism from Howard was all the difference.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Brock said:


> Just read the news. I'm a tad surprised tbh as i did think they'd give him.a bit more time.
> 
> Can't say I'm disappointed though, I quite liked the bloke, but wether it was because of the board and the committee tying his hands, it was getting worse and worse and there has been so much money squandered.
> 
> *Ancelotti would be my choice tbh. Klopp too the other obvious one. I'd have thought they would be going for a 'big name' with experience now*.


.I would say Klopp would be a better choice for Liverpool right now.He has a proven record of rebuilding a club from the tranches which is were Liverpool are right now. Ancelotti is a quality manager but he always seems to walk into clubs that player wise were all ready well set.Chelsea ,PSG and Madrid especially. All he had to do was get the players playing for him.The squads were all ready loaded with top quality players.Liverpool on the other hand are riddled with averageness(Coutinho and Sturridge not included) and need rebuilding from top to bottom. Klopps enthusiasm work ethic and man managing ability are exactly what Liverpool need right now


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp to bring Reus with him too then eh. 

(Or did I read he has a sneaky pre contract with someone?)


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

lel at Pool fans thinking they are getting Klopp. You're getting Kenny the ol'drunk again.







Be grateful, he actually won the league cup during his recent spell as manager. The only thing brodgers won was the 2015/16 sack race. :brodgers


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I was really surprised, not because he isn't shit and deserved it, but it seemed like he had the backing.

Bad day all round, I needed bodgers to keep Liverpool shit,


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



steamed hams said:


> lel at Pool fans thinking they are getting Klopp. You're getting Kenny the ol'drunk again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't he lose to Dick the Avocado or whatever his name is


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Gonna lol when Jurgen Flopp relegates Liverpool like he relegated Dortmund.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

And Newcastle and Villa will be right there with us :yum:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CamillePunk said:


> Didn't he lose to Dick the Avocado or whatever his name is


:hesk3 you're right



DwayneAustin said:


> And Newcastle and Villa will be right there with us :yum:


:whoo

I think do think Brendan deserves a bit more credit than he's getting for the 2nd place finish season. For a musical tribute for the Prem's own David Brent's exit I've chosen this which contains a bunch of his beloved motivational type cliches in the video. And the cringe of Nickelback suits him imo.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Great song that :trips9

















LOOK AT THIS PHOTOGRAPH

EVERY TIME I DO IT MAKES ME LAUGH


#RodgersGreatestHits 

#FarewellTour


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Both those songs are great :dance


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Shepard said:


> any excuse to post this gem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the Moyes route to get a better job, only to crash and end up even more of a trainwreck 18 months later in northern Spain?

Can't imagine Brendans personality to project well onto players who can't speak his language. Actually that being said, it didn't project well on most Liverpool players anyway. 

Him not getting sacked in the summer and possibly getting the West Ham job hurt any chance of getting a decent Premier League job. He's going to want to avoid the bottom 3 to salvage his career and any team he would've wanted are above Liverpool so there's that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Really hoping we get Klopp. Ancelotti would be a 2nd choice, everyone else will be a disappointment.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Except Pardew.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Well i don't think we could get a managerial god like Pardew. Imagine being that garbage side that got rid of him, its almost like a green light on the road to mediocrity.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Hoping we get Klopp too.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Why wouldn't Klopp wait until the end of the season to play the full field of available jobs? He can do better than Liverpool.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The Buck Rodgers saga has finally come to an end, wanted the shitfest to continue a little longer but oh well, all great things must come to an end.... 

Oh god does this mean Rodgers is gonna manage Chelsea when Mou gets the sack next, someone shoot me now.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

BBC reporting it now. Klopp it is then. Might as well deal with it. Fergie retired at the wrong time, if he had pushed it for one more year, Klopp would have been United manager. 

How the fuck is it possible to want a team to lose and its likeable manager to do well at the same time? "My commitment to Borussia Dortmund is unbreakable" my ass. Damn you to hell, Klopp.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> BBC reporting it now. Klopp it is then. Might as well deal with it. Fergie retired at the wrong time, if he had pushed it for one more year, Klopp would have been United manager.
> 
> How the fuck is it possible to want a team to lose and its likeable manager to do well at the same time? "My commitment to Borussia Dortmund is unbreakable" my ass. Damn you to hell, Klopp.


I've just been to the website, just says hes the favourite. Thats pretty obvious, doesn't say he's going though. (not saying he wont, its just premature is all)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

they seem to be pushing BIG SAM for the sunderland job too.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> BBC reporting it now. Klopp it is then. Might as well deal with it. Fergie retired at the wrong time, if he had pushed it for one more year, Klopp would have been United manager.
> 
> How the fuck is it possible to want a team to lose and its likeable manager to do well at the same time? "My commitment to Borussia Dortmund is unbreakable" my ass. Damn you to hell, Klopp.


I'm pretty sure the United manager after van Gaal is Giggs. He's been groomed for it since even when Fergie was in charge, as far back as 2009 or 2010. Adding in that van Gaal is the "man(ager)-maker" with apprentices like Mourinho, Koeman, Blind and less notable, Shota Arveladze.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Di Matteo linked with 'Pool today. No thanks, don't care that he won the CL either, just wouldn't fit IMO.

It'll be Klopp anyway IMO. By the end of the week probably.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

*Kinda feel bad for Rodgers. Really did get screwed over by the board and their transfer dealings. Last summer royally fucked him over. Lose a world class player and get a stack of average/shit players in return. Add to that your second best player being constantly injured since then and it would have been a herculean effort to get top 4 again last season. The fact that top 4 is what's expected of Liverpool this and last season is stupid with the squad's they've had. With a good squad he massively overachieved and arguably should have won the League. Year and a bit later and he's sacked. Reality is he did great with a good hand and about on par with an average one. If Liverpool are looking at their squad right now and demanding top 4 then they're delusional. They obviously do though because they've signed all these players themselves in recent years but barely any of them would get into the sides of the current top 4. 

It's not like Rodgers isn't to blame either. His tactical naivety has shown them up countless times and he never addressed the major issue at the back. Reality though is that he's been made a scapegoat for the amateurishness of the board. Disaster two summers running now. There's a chance for them to make some of it up now if they could get Klopp or Ancelotti (Ancelotti is the better option) but I don't know why either would want the job if the expectation is top 4. Klopp would probably go for the challenge more so but I can't see why Ancelotti would want the job. It's well and good hiring Klopp but the same problems are still there. I wouldn't really expect Klopp to make the same defence suddenly tighter and presumably whoever wouldn't have full control in January either. It's still at best a Europa League team demanding to be more so much more than they are. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Unless the manager is given more (full) control over transfers, what has happened the last two summers will continue to happen. Players who are not at the level we need to fulfill the boards' requirements, as in top four.

We really need to finally learn our lesson and be more diligent on the actual prices we pay out too tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I heard Ancelotti is taking time off due to health reasons, likely to not be managing this season. 

I think we have a good bunch of players. I liked Rodgers and thank him for that 13/14 season where he came so close. It just isn't working out anymore and he's been absolutely stubborn in his formation/playing people out of position. I still think there's something in him, but you could tell the job was taking its toll on him. Defence has been a consistent problem for years now. The news on the Royal Dubai Family buying out has gone quiet too. 

The "transfer committee" is just horrid.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

No need to feel bad for Fraudgers. He's getting a £7m payoff apparently, think of all the trannies he can get with that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

how long before McClaren is sacked m9?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Probably before they are relegated im sure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The squad we have should be able to challenge for top 4, would be delusional to think otherwise. We weren't too far out last season with our best player injured for a good chunk of the season. The fact is we simply cannot afford to drop points like we have to the likes of Norwich, Everton and West Ham, squeak past Carlisle and draw against Bordeaux and Sion while playing very average football. 

Yes we've had Hendo out, Benteke missing, Firmino out, Sturridge out injured etc but it doesn't excuse the same mistakes happening game after game after game. We've drawn 1-1 after going up 1-0 5 times already this season. 5 times in the past 6 fucking games we've pissed away a lead to pick up a draw and the other game we nearly pissed away the lead against Villa. Its just not good enough. 



Brock said:


> Probably before they are relegated im sure.


So not long then.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Forgot Firmino was injured. I do believe when he gets up and running, he'll be a key player for us when given a run of games. We spent enough on him too tbh, but im sure it won't be like Markovic where he needs more time and a loan.

I still say he's got good potential (Markovic). Could well be wrong though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rodgers was always doomed after the board spunked the Suarez money. Liverpool have looked desperately poor recently.

Hopefully that twat Mourinho is next, even though sacking him after 2 bad months would be ridiculous considering his history with the club.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mourinho will have until December to turn this around. Whether he does is another story.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 16s17 seconds ago
I'm told negotiations between #LFC and Jurgen Klopp are progressing well. Appointment could come before end of week


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Aye, I've read the board wants him in by Friday.

I concur with @Seabs that our squad these last two seasons shouldn't normally be good enough for top 4, although as @Rush points out we were pretty close toward the end of last season. I think that was down more to other top sides under-performing rather than our quality being good enough though. If Chelsea and Man United keep playing close to how they are then this squad could be good enough to challenge for top 4 this season. I don't believe we've got the fourth best side in the league by any stretch though. 

I think sacking Rodgers was the right choice though because of his willingness to stick with and re-try what clearly isn't working, like Lovren and Can at CB. One striker up front which we've never been able to get to work for any striker here but Suarez these last three seasons. Gerrard at DM, Jesus Christ. May have cost us the league that one. Also as Rush mentioned, so many times these last two seasons we've gained an early lead and then utterly failed to hold it. I knew it was going to happen against Bordeaux, Norwich, and Sion. I believe a few here can attest that I called Norwich equalizing well before they did. I had no doubt they would. I've seen us play 1-1 draws so many times in my short time as a supporter, it's maddening and predictable. Surely that has to be on the manager to a considerable degree for consistently not making the right tactical adjustments in those situations.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Getting over my sadness at the appointment, it will still be interesting to see how Klopp does in the PL. Its an exciting phase of his career. Though he has had great success with Dortmund, the way he performs at Liverpool will decide whether he truly belongs in the top tier of managers or not.

Klopp, Pellegrini, van Gaal, Wenger, Mourinho, Koeman...with Guardiola possibly coming to the PL in the future. Seems like an influx of class managers as compared to exodus of world class players to the Spanish clubs. Bunch of characters here, truly a League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.:lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

as brilliant as Klopp can be, that squad at Pool won't do him any favours, will need to invest fairly heavily and be allowed to get the players HE wants if he's to have any degree of success

we were terrible against Arsenal. disgraceful even. Blind exposed at CB, Young at LB just never again plz. that was our first serious test this season against a quality side and we got bummed. we also have no depth anywhere now apart from CM, when for years it's been the other way around. Memphis has been poor all season yet we have nobody else to really put there, Young aside. letting RVP & Hernandez go whilst only bringing in Martial was poor regardless of how well Martial has done, we have no back up, apart from Wilson who's promising but not much else. or we stick Fellaini on and lump it up to him. Carrick and Schweinsteiger together are just too immobile and slow against speedy sides like Arsenal. Rooney has been crap 99% of the season too. Luke Shaw is a big loss at LB and Darmian sstarted off with a couple of impressive performances but he too has been struggling lately

hopefully we can turn things around after the break but a few players are gonna have to step up


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

4th favourite Prem manager with the bookies to go next is "whoever the next Sunderland manager is".


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

so it'll be a quick in and out for BIG SAM then?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 8m8 minutes ago
Klopp hoped Bayern would want him but been told they don't think he's the right guy and want Pep to stay. So Anfield beckons if all agreed

SOON. (hopefully)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Looks likely that Klopp will be in for the weekend all being well then. I hope he can have his own freedom in the transfer market and not have to rely on the ridiculous transfer committee (URGH).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I hope so too, but I have a feeling that won't be the case unfortunately. Will be interesting to see what deal is made if we get him.

edit - seems there's rumours linking coutinho to barcelona, wonderful..


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I think I prefer Ancelotti tbhendo. Klopp seems more boom or bust.

Whoever it is, please be good for us, please.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



KENNY said:


> I hope so too, but I have a feeling that won't be the case unfortunately. Will be interesting to see what deal is made if we get him.
> 
> edit - seems there's rumours linking coutinho to barcelona, wonderful..


That rumour has been around for weeks. Nothing to it. Papers just need something daft to write about.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'll be disappointed to see Klopp go to Anfield. It will be tough having to hate him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

think klopp will struggle to get it right. might take him a couple of seasons to get that extreme press in. get all the players he needs, get the players to buy into his pressing. liverpool just need to give him whatever he asks for, and not have input from a bunch of people who have clearly displayed they don't understand football.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I can't ever hate Klopp. He's spoken highly of United before, so its not exactly Benitez levels of hate he's gonna get from United fans. Gotta respect that he picks Liverpool as a challenge over top clubs, its the fanbase and tradition he respects.

Liverpool have a squad at the moment that can make top 4 (3rd or 4th) with a good manager and that has to be accepted. Serious deficiencies with Chelsea and with United too, though I think van Gaal will nick 4th spot atleast provided he gets his tactics right and the Arsenal game was a one-off. 

Expect the reverse fixture at Anfield against Liverpool to be a cracking one. Unlike "defending-is-easy" Rodgers, I fully expect Klopp to bring in a DM for them by January, at-least a makeshift one, which should strengthen their defense. And with Benteke, Ings and Sturridge, with Coutinho and/or Firmino supplying them, goals shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'm sure Klopp will realise something Rogders' failed to; Can is not a CB, certainly not in the PL.

I know he's played there on Germany and i think for the U21's, but i did think this season he'd be play more in his actual position; CM.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Kiz said:


> think klopp will struggle to get it right. might take him a couple of seasons to get that extreme press in. get all the players he needs, get the players to buy into his pressing. liverpool just need to give him whatever he asks for, and not have input from a bunch of people who have clearly displayed they don't understand football.


I'd imagine he'd get it straight away from that midfield? But he's not going to get anything out of his defence like he did with Sokratis, Hummels and Subotic.

I think the Liverpool players will be sold on him pretty quickly. Champions League final, two Bundesligas and pretty revered in world football and a great personality. The opposite of Rodgers.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

@TalkSPORT: [email protected] - Klopp 'comfortable' with #LFC transfer committee, could lure some @bvb players 

don't know if i can believe talksport tho


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Article about the truth regarding Valdes at United

LVG has got to stop treating his players like this, tbh. I expect him to fall out with even more members of the first team squad before his time is up.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



obby said:


> Article about the truth regarding Valdes at United
> 
> LVG has got to stop treating his players like this, tbh. I expect him to fall out with even more members of the first team squad before his time is up.


Wouldn't believe anything Balague says, for example in the article



> His arrival at the club coincided with an upturn in the form of De Gea who had been going through a sticky patch and as a result Louis van Gaal asked Valdés to play in the reserves for the time being.


Erm this is the player who has been voted United player of the year 2 years running, don't think he was going through a sticky patch.

Just seems like Balague is doing Valdes' PR, especially calling him 'one of the greatest goalkeepers in the history of the game '


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Guillem Ballbag :duck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Balague has always been full of shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp will get Liverpool top 4 this season, Chelsea be fucked.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

LvG is a tit though, clearly didn't know how to manage Valdes, perhaps not players like Di Maria or RVP either, as both started that season as world class players, then underperformed and left.

Will be interesting to see who he replaces De Gea with when he goes in the summer, as it's hard to judge how good Valdes' is these days, but before his injury for Barca he was a better keeper than De Gea. Really depends on whether they can secure Navas again, who is in great form and really not far behind De Gea at all.

Excited to see what Klopp can do as well, hopefully he can get Liverpool playing the same style he had Dortmund going a few years ago.

Edit: Pool fans wouldn't worry about Barca going for Coutinho. Would be very surprised if that happened. I think they'll make a play for Pogba next summer.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Real can fuck off, De Gea is staying :side:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

If Chelsea finish outside of top 4, Courtois is going to want CL football. United could always go for him, or Real might come in for him leaving De Gea to stay. Wishful thinking maybe.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

De Gea is still off in the summer. Only signed the contract so his traitorous ass didn't get benched.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

@ Chelsea fans

If the results continue as it is, how long do you think the "vote of confidence" will last? With Ancelotti's availability, do you guys reckon he'd return if Jose is sacked?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mourinho will get up to December to turn things around. He's earned that right. I don't think we'd go back for Ancelotti if worst comes to worst and we have to get rid of Mourinho.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651014902371454976


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Henry's reaction is awesome.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I think Mourinho can turn it around. Off form guys like Matic, Hazard, Costa, and maybe even Cesc might hit their stride once we get a few results going. I think the core players will be determined to get out of the rut. My main concern is an aging Terry and the undroppable Ivanovic. Mourinho said that the reason Ivanovic plays over Rahman/Azpi shift is because Rahman signed late, didn't have a preseason with Chelsea and is not ready to play in this league. He also said Ivanovic offers height and physicality on set pieces and for defending that gives him priority. At the very least he is hearing the criticism about not dropping Bran.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Klopp will get Liverpool top 4 this season, Chelsea be fucked.


I really can't see Chelsea not finishing in the top 4. Sadly, it's only a matter of time until :jose turns it around...



Or only a matter of time until his replacement turns it around :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The height excuse he used, was the most laughable thing I have ever heard in my life.

That's a 'Classic Irish Jetism', as it's probably not the most laughable thing I have ever heard in my life, but it is a really daft excuse.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

dat 3 inch difference.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

how many have chelsea even conceded from set pieces?

he might as well say 'i cant sack bran cos he tucks me in every night'. it's the only reason.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*






:lol


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

ffs, unveil him already and get it over with. I know I am gonna cry seeing it, might as well start trying to cope with it.

Klopp will probably be the only manager among the top 7 clubs who will take the Europa League very seriously. I honestly don't think he will win them the PL or CL during his tenure despite obviously giving the other clubs a challenge, but the EL is probably a decent target.

Liverpool will probably require a van Gaal-ish season to make top 4 under Klopp though. Require some help from one of Chelsea or United (here's hoping Louis steps it up), a bit of luck and players buying into his tactics by the new year. 

Shitty October. Got Everton, Moscow and City straight after an Arsenal thumping and with a paper thin squad and out-of-form Rooney, while dealing with Klopp taking charge of a rival. Couldn't be in a worse position, but I think we will just about hit the targets.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> Liverpool will probably require a van Gaal-ish season to make top 4 under Klopp though. Require some help from one of Chelsea or United (here's hoping Louis steps it up), a bit of luck and players buying into his tactics by the new year.


A van Gaal-ish season eh? So we're going to do as shit as when Moyes took over United? b/c thats essentially what van gaal did when he started.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Bild reporting that he has to have Gary Mac and O'Driscoll as part of his coaching team.

that's weird. 

http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11095/10021323/liverpool-set-to-name-jurgen-klopp-as-manager

SOON

edit:

Bild: Klopps agent Marc Kosicke has admitted that only few details remain to be clarified with Liverpool and a contract should be signed by lunchtime.

:mark:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> Mourinho will get up to December to turn things around. He's earned that right. I don't think we'd go back for Ancelotti if worst comes to worst and we have to get rid of Mourinho.


Thanks.

And, do you think Mourinho is a long-term option for Chelsea regardless of results since you guys are looking towards stability and balance now than just winning?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I was hoping he'd keep Gary Mac at least so im pleased to read that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Really hope he doesn't change his character for the PL lol. Loved some of his stuff in Germany, just always seemed to have a great and varied personality. Just what we need tbh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Good idea to have the same coaching staff around (for now) until Klopp gets up to speed and familiarises himself with the club

SOON btw :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651811486243926017


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Just announce this shit, we know already!

Klopp better not turn things around, I like the guy but I don't want to see Liverpool fans too excited.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Annoys me that I'm going to have to hate him.

Should be a brilliant appointment. I expect an instant lift for the players and a good run of form right away. He's pretty much the ideal manager for the situation and I expect he'll get the best from guys like Coutinho and Firmino. Really wanted him at United.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Sean O'Driscoll and Gary McAllister to leave Liverpool [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=lfc]#lfc [/URL] | @pjoyceexpress 

O'Driscoll set to leave the club, while McAllister is to be offered another role at Anfield that will not be on the coaching side. (Joyce)

Glen Driscoll, head of performance, and Chris Davies, head of opposition analysis, are also set to depart. [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=lfc]#lfc [/URL] (Paul Joyce)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Yeah, I though O'Driscoll would leave tbh. I'm glad Macca is staying, maybe he'll move onto the youth setup or something. 

Guess Klopp is bringing his own, trusted coaches in, which was to be expected.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp's desire is to be accompanied by 2 of his most trusted colleagues Zeljko Buvac & Peter Krawietz). #LFC (Tony Barrett)

Buvac is a highly respected coach who is known as “The Brain” due to his tactical expertise.

Krawietz is a video analyst who also operated as #Klopp ’s chief scout.

#FSG #LFC have given #Klopp their blessing to shape his coaching setup as he sees fit. Unlikely he'll have a former player - Tony Barrett


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Fuck Jurgen Klopp


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Good to see Klopp bringing in his own staff

Clean slate, fresh start and all that

:side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Souljah Boy said:


> Fuck Jurgen Klopp


tell us how you really feel champ


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Razor King said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And, do you think Mourinho is a long-term option for Chelsea regardless of results since you guys are looking towards stability and balance now than just winning?


Depends if he gets through this. The club want stability, but they won't risk or accept complete failure, which will be failure to finish in the top 4. Mourinho has to make sure we're around the top 4 by December to reamin, imo.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

It sucks to see Liverpool with Klopp, not gonna lie. I'll just have to hope that he carries over his performances from last season to Anfield, rather than the previous season's.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651515971556012032
Video of Kenny creating a new Liverpool anthem.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

things that can fuck off:

martino
argentina
wilmots (soon)
belgium (soon)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Hamstring injury for Ivanovic! :fuckyeah :flairdance :Vince




































inb4 Mourinho plays him injured :sad:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ivanovic can get his right leg amputated and Jose will still start him.


/s


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp press conference in 30 minutes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Really hope Ivanovic being out makes your team play worse :brodgers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Brock said:


> Klopp press conference in 30 minutes.


I've watched the interview, was great. If anyone wants a stream for the press conference, PM me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Feels strangely comforting to have a manager who isn't a midget

Can't remember how tall the Hodge was but I think the last tall manager we had might have been Thommo when he was filling in for Houllier

Also where is Brother BULK?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Probably wanked himself into a coma


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

'The Normal One' 

Great press conference. Klopp is so likeable and honest it's just impossible not to endear yourself to him IMO.

Great when he told that annoying cameraman to stop it and let that lady ask her question.

Top answers too, esp on the subject of transfers. The future is bright no matter what happens.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



> Liverpool's new manager:.the very best of his weird quotes
> 
> On transfer rumours:."If that's not a bull**** story, I'll eat my broomstick"
> 
> ...


Looking forward to more at Liverpool.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Aguero and Silva injured in the same week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

happy about the BIG SAM appointment @Shepard?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Sunderland trying to steal the limelight on Klopp day. 

Pfft.  :side:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










interesting to revert back to having a manager. so long as it doesnt mean we sign kevin nolan and andy carroll (okay just not nolan) idc really. Sam was the only outstanding candidate tbh and knows the situation we're in. I imagine he'll try and sort the defense out first. So long as we win the games we should be winning it wouldn't be impossible. admittedly we'd need to win a game first. still if he can keep us up and then try and stabilise us it'd be worth it, regardless of if he wants to waste money like he's been known to. and if we get relegated then i wouldn't be against letting him try to bring us back up but ofc we're sunderland and we'd sack him before he got that chance.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



draykorinee said:


> Aguero and Silva injured in the same week.


They will probably still beat United at Old Trafford :mj2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

*Strong chance Sam and Pulis both get teams get relegated in the same season :wee-bey*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

That Allardyce gif :lmao

what a heel


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...thomas-muller-tempted-by-premier-league-money

The press is just pathetic. All Muller said was that at the end of the day, football is a job and money does factor into his decision making. Twist that and paint it into a "he's a mercenary" story. While there are mercenaries, Muller is one of the most passionate players and his love for the game is unquestionable. If he does look for a decent wage when he turns 27, he deserves it and it doesn't mean he is a mercenary.

Still, can't help but feel United's chances of signing him could rise from 0 to 5% next summer. Lewa stealing his thunder might do it as well. Might as well spam KHR's inbox with more bids.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Muller in and Rooney out, a man can dream :lenny


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

lewy to liverpool, muller to manchester. We DOOMED


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Memento Mori said:


> lewy to liverpool, muller to manchester. We DOOMED


I'm sure you could just promote a couple players from your B team such as Reus and Aubameyang to replace them


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



DENSPARK said:


> They will probably still beat United at Old Trafford :mj2


I don't know, I think both teams are turd, United are turd anyway and City are turd without Kompany/Silva/Aguero.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

City are turd without 3 of their top 5 players. Who would have known?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

kolarov injured now cos fuck us

need pelle to put the boots on at this rate


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Chelsea are turd even with all their top players :brodgers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

has anyone discussed krul out for the season?

is green light in hiding


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Villa want :brodgers according to bbc gossip.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

and so the :brodgers rumours begin


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*








come at me Brendan


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Tim vs Mou in a loser gets fired match this weekend. Brendan as the special enforcer.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

RATINGS

:brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

10.7 mil profit announced the first time since the takeover.

salt from arsenal and utd fans is unreal


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



KENNY said:


> has anyone discussed krul out for the season?
> 
> is green light in hiding


I wouldn't blame him. McClaren definitely out if they lose to Sunderland (if he even gets to the Sunderland match)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

First Gomez and now Ings ruled out for the remainder of the season. 

Ings esp had a great start to his Liverpool career and was just the player we need atm. Really hope he has a good recovery and wish him and Gomez the best.

Klopp may well move for someone in Jan now tbh. Although we have Benteke, Sturridge and *Cough*Origi*cough*.

Plus Firmino can play up top too i guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










from fernando's twitter 10 mins ago. who dat in the blue and orange boots


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Confirmation that Ken is fit enough to walk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

*Says a lot about Fernando's work ethic during training.*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ings out for the season along with Joe Gomez :mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Seabs said:


> *Says a lot about Fernando's work ethic during training.*


he mirin


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Feel sorry for Ings, very likeable player. Worked hard to stake a claim over Benteke in that Liverpool side and was the only player who never gave up despite the lackluster spirit of the team under Rodgers. And its even more sad when you think how he is the typical sort of player for Klopp. He can still come back stronger next season like Shaw, but to be halted when you are on form and happy about a new manager who probably will put you to great use must be frustrating. 

Hope he gets better. 

In the meantime, I am glad United escaped the international break with relatively little damage and that our Dutch players can look forward to Euro-free holidays next summer (lol). I hope we come out of Goodison with atleast a point instead of another mauling like Arsenal. If van Gaal employs that slow shitty build up play against Everton and with Rooney on the pitch as well, I'll scream.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Looks like Kompany and Fernando see some sweet ass. KDB looking away because he's a ******.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Kiz said:


> from fernando's twitter 10 mins ago. who dat in the blue and orange boots


wtf


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I bet a lot of people got rid of him in their fantasy side :maury


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> I bet a lot of people got rid of him in their fantasy side :maury


I did.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Comments seem to suggest it's an old picture.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

And the Villa to MCFC on loan rumours start earlier this year... :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ings and Gomez :mj2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:WHYYY :hogan


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Silvas injured - try this lad out...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...faa05c61212&origin=http://www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp's first game tomorrow, the excitement is real. 

Incoming 5-0 Spurs win.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

With Ashley Young injured, wrong time to run thin on already weak attacking options.

I'd like to see a 4-3-3 against Everton tomorrow, with a front three of Rooney (LW), Martial and Mata, Herrera, Basti/Fellaini and Schneiderlin (DM) and a back 4 of Blind, Jones, Smalling and Darmian. Rooney, being undroppable, is likely to be no worse on the left wing than sticking him in as an ineffective #10 in the current turgid formation anyway.

4-3-3 is the formation that gets goals and also saw the best of Fellaini. Perhaps van Gaal should have persisted from the start with the same personnel from the winning run last season and slowly eased new players in - Memphis for Young, Schneiderlin for Carrick and Schweinsteiger for Fellaini. Gradually easing the new guys in would have helped them too.

Still get the feeling we'll drop points as usual. Bad timing for Everton away right after the Arsenal defeat and the international break, and the CL game against Moscow looming up too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'm already complaining about how shit Rooney played tomorrow.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mourinho at it again lol he's fucking crazy. I can see him on big brother in a couple of years, He is just a mediatic clown.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp tomorrow:










:brodgers


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> With Ashley Young injured, wrong time to run thin on already weak attacking options.
> 
> I'd like to see a 4-3-3 against Everton tomorrow, with a front three of Rooney (LW), Martial and Mata, Herrera, Basti/Fellaini and Schneiderlin (DM) and a back 4 of Blind, Jones, Smalling and Darmian. Rooney, being undroppable, is likely to be no worse on the left wing than sticking him in as an ineffective #10 in the current turgid formation anyway.
> 
> ...


Complete myth that Rooney was & still can still be useful at LW. His only there cos does less damage to our team out wide as his out of way then if he were still in middle.

But he is still woeful on LW. When fans say he had alright 2nd half v arsenal, no he really didn't. As what they mean is everybody bar martial & Smalling were so poor that everyone brought down to either Rooney basic current level that game or in case of Memphis below that & as a result of that in 2nd half Rooney actually wasn't as bad as others & cos he out wide he wasn't needed as much in middle where he was beyond crap like was in 1st half so his flaws in games weren't over exposed plus arsenal 3-0 up & didn't need go get a 4th goal anymore the game was over within 20mins so no pressure on Rooney to do something. 

But when he did he still looked pub level bad. Arsenal had 2 good chances in 2nd half both them came about cos Rooney gave ball away & arsenal broke up pitch in space he had left behind no different then having depay there just this time arsenal didn't score. 1st chance Rooney tries take on 3 arsenal players fall overs in box & arsenal break up the right & giroud hits it with weaker right straight into DdG hands as Rooney bitching on the floor at other end instead of chasing back & 2nd chance Rooney walks inside in cm which is just typical Instead of staying wide he doesn't even notice chamberlain around him he see him to late loses ball trying play another sloppy pass & chamberlain bombs up right again from half way line as Rooney just stands there & chamberlain chips DdG but hits the bar at the death. 

Total lie that Rooney will be useful at LW only there due to technicality cos not bad as depay is ATM, young injured & his caption so he I s undroppable as best not unmovable just need refind new area each time sucks in previous one which he will again at LW. Last time Rooney started at LW was v Italy last year at World Cup & he didn't bother track back & Baines left isolated & so poor with ball that game & assist covered up another poor game ironically our own Matteo noticed it & tore up that right side when kept flying down right as Rooney unwilling track back as result of that good old Roy caved in to peer pressure & put Rooney in middle again in next game v Uruguay where he again sucked but goal covered up his own shit game along with England lose & tragic/typical major tournament exit. A Familiar story all that really. 

Same thing will happen again. See it now Rooney be poor at LW, won't win the game tomorrow & pressure be on lvg & the team even more as has accommodate Rooney & story will be need play Rooney in best position (whatever the fuck that means), need play only world class player (hahaha), Manchester United better team with Rooney in it & lose something if wasn't in it (what it is we would lose I'm yet to figure out). Rooney hide in dressing room behind closed door like usual instead facing up to music just as did 2 week ago when lost v arsenal did none media talks he let Smalling do them, the same thing as was we when won v Wolfsburg yet he was woeful himself cos my guess is knows that so bad ATM he would have face harsh truths about himself in media eye so better if others take blame for own shitness. Caption that.

Not a LW. Won't track back, he doesn't have pace get past players, passing is woeful, awareness is shocking, his understanding of position is criminally poor how can not get how play LW it basic 101 sometimes just stay wide aka dont dick about in cm. His mobility has gone, look knackered early on in games now anyway. Never plays well v Everton away anyway, been poor awhile now & no matter how long out for never returns from any break well & add that in him playing LW in area pitch where he will not want to play at & got horrible situation be in & that's not including who will play on Everton right side against plus blind at lb. 

My hope is that lvg is slowly starting wake up about Rooney & sooner rather then later drop him completely & this quote in today pre game press conference is interesting. LvG on Wayne Rooney's fitness - "Wayne Rooney can play when I select him." Interesting change of stance from caption is undroppable & always selected no matter what, just one off comment or maybe slight change in dynamic? 

It would be more useful to go back to 4-3-3 but Herrera is not starting & lvg mentioned both he & rojo only just back from injury lay off so be eased back into the game. What more annoying is that fine idea if how great player who is returning from a injury but do same rules apply to Rooney? Answer on a post card please. 

Why I originally thought lvg might play 

DdG 
Matteo Smalling Jones Blind
Carrick Morgan
Mata felliani depay
Martial

Subs - Rooney Toni Bastian Romero Herrera Rojo & Andreas 

But that would mean lvg actually Resting/dropping Rooney to bench but my guess is felliani be on bench with Rooney as the 10 again instead. 

We really need a good result tomorrow but I would happily take a draw if you offered me one right now just can't lose this game after what happened v arsenal & with CSKA away then man city home in our next 2 games after Everton.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Benteke, Henderson abd Firmino all still missing. Now Ings too.

Klopp certainly has it to do in his first game. Won't be easy at Spurs though IMO. On their day, they can beat the best, as they've shown.

Should be a good game either way.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



The Monster said:


> My hope is that lvg is slowly starting wake up about Rooney & sooner rather then later drop him completely & this quote in today pre game press conference is interesting. LvG on Wayne Rooney's fitness - "Wayne Rooney can play when I select him." Interesting change of stance from caption is undroppable & always selected no matter what, just one off comment or maybe slight change in dynamic?
> .


Watched the presser. "When I select him"...obviously he meant "If", perhaps its his lack of command over the English language that he used "when". I think this October is Rooney's last chance to impress, its pretty clear he won't be undroppable after that.

Even the goal Rooney scored against Sunderland was only due to Martial's brilliance, and it was an accidental goal by all accounts. Rather than acknowledging Martial's part in the goal, he simply claimed he would be proving his critics wrong. Seems like he is under stress because in any other time, he would probably have credited Martial for the goal.

I am not too happy with van Gaal's explanation for the Arsenal loss either. Keeps acting as though he got the tactics right in the presser but the players failed to implement it. When he was asked whether the manager is also accountable, he cleverly dodged the bullet and said "all the staff including Mike the cook are at fault, the cook creates atmosphere for the games" and stuff like that, diverting it into a joke. He sure can talk, but delivering the goods is another matter altogether.

Manager should fess up when his methods don't work instead of diverting the questions to meaningless banter about cooks. I guess a big ego is part and parcel of van Gaal's personality with what he has achieved so far, but it will reflect negatively with the players if he keeps offloading the blame on them even if they are also at fault.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney will start, he will most likely be useless again, and he will still most likely play the whole 90 mins

DDG
Darmian Smalling Jones Blind
Carrick Morgan
Mata Rooney Memphis
Martial

is how we'll likely line up, and Everton will either out WOAT us, or they'll beat us easily


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Martial shifted wide left to accommodate Rooney.

Sure if you didn't laugh you'd cry.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Sakho is good at defending 

#analysis


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Well, I got the line-up right except for Blind and the fact that I expected Rooney to play as LW.

Best first half of the season and playing brilliant football similar to the winning run last season. This should be our regular starting XI unless we have the balls to drop Rooney, shift Martial back in the center and get Young on the left. But I have to say Rooney has played better than he has all season - looks committed and determined. Still not CF material, but can't fault him for trying. Some errors, but some decent spells as well.

Team looks much better with Herrera, Mata and Schneiderlin. Chris Smalling is world class at the moment and looks likely to continue that way. Chris is our future Captain and Legend...laugh at it if you want!

Jones doing excellent despite getting bust up again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Good, solid point. Hopefully we'll see the best of Sakho under Klopp if he gets a regular run of games. Same with Can, now it seems he's finally going to get that perma CM role. Sakho just looked lacking confidence under Rodgers and Can was still being used at CB this season under him, which was proved not to have worked last season. Seems Klopp may well get the balance right.

Long way to go of course but it's promising.

Skrtel still having a bad start to the season and well as we may need another attacker in Jan, a CB has to be a target too tbh, like it should have been in the summer IMO.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

good half from us, much better than some of the dross performances we've put in this season. Jones/Smalling combo at CB is good if only they could stay fit, sadly it won't happen. even Rooney is having a decent game, which is a rarity these days. Herrera is excellent once again, and should continue to start


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Herrera is so fucking good. Van Gaal is genuinely a cunt for the way he's managed him.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Don't think van Gaal does not rate Herrera. He's been sacrificed so far to accommodate Rooney. 

Rooney scoring at Goodison is probably a month's worth of headlines there. Or we may never hear the end of it. Good game today for him, but as long as he is uncomfortably compared to the likes of Aguero, etc, one can never say what he did today is enough.

I can accept a game like this from Rooney. Martial on the left is only gonna be for a while anyway, since he will easily take over the CF position once Rooney retires or fades, which is likely only a season or two away. Martial is only 19 and has a long future with the club ahead.

EDIT: Must credit Rojo for an excellent performance as well. Blind and Rojo are good options at LB, with Blind capable of slotting in as a CB if Jones gets his usual injury time off again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

What an unexpectedly brilliant performance. I was more confident when I saw the team but even Rooney managed to be good. Pretty unbelievable.

Herrera was fucking amazing. Everton couldn't deal with him at all. As with almost every United fan I know has been saying, he needs to start every game. That midfield three is so well balanced, amazes me that Van Gaal has taken so fucking long to go with it. 

Martial roasted Coleman time and again. He's so legit.

Jones was superb as he normally is. I like Blind but he's been forced into that back line, we're so much more solid with both Jones and Smalling. Lukaku couldn't get a kick.

Battered them. At Goodison. Best performance from a United side there in a long time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> Don't think van Gaal does not rate Herrera. He's been sacrificed so far to accommodate Rooney.


He had Depay and Januzaj (a week before going out on loan) ahead of him at the beginning of the season.

He's also pretty much said as much. Says he's too indisciplined with his positioning.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Watching United preform brilliantly AND win on the day before my birthday AND by coincidence I changed my avatar & sig to United figures before their win? This is a pretty special moment for me.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'll catch the highlights on MOTD tonight and I'll watch the extended highlights on Football First when I return home tomorrow evening. Glad to hear we've finally got the Goodison Park voodoo off our back... for now. Also pleased to hear we put in a solid performance as I was dreading today after the abysmal display against Arsenal.

When I saw the team announced I was pleasantly surprised... I didn't want to see Blind start at left back as I thought Lennon would give him a torrid time and I was also glad to see the Smalling/Jones partnership reunite. I always liked them together but injuries always prevented this partnership from growing. Hopefully both remain injury free for the remainder of the season but somehow, I can't see that happening. Plus seeing Memphis dropped was long overdue as the guy has struggled so far this season.

Martial is going to be world class, he really is.

Good 3 points and onto the Manchester derby!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

*we good 

(bar rooney)*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Newcastle, Villa and Sunderland to all be relegated by Christmas imo.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> He had Depay and Januzaj (a week before going out on loan) ahead of him at the beginning of the season.
> 
> He's also pretty much said as much. Says he's too indisciplined with his positioning.


That was in the first half of last season. The second half of last season, he has mentioned he's pleased with Herrera. Have to admit, Herrera showed better ball control in the second half of last season, though of course, I don't agree that dropping him made him better. Probably was coached quite a bit. 

I still think he prefers a second striker in that position, which is why he started Rooney (not that he would drop him anyway) and tried out Memphis and Januzaj, who he thought possessed those qualities. So, Herrera performing well this season will count for peanuts if we get a player van Gaal wants in that position next summer. On the bright side, Ander is passionate about the club and smart enough to know that van Gaal won't stay beyond 2017, so I don't see him leaving for Barca. 

With Martial, Smalling, Jones, Blind, Herrera, Mata and Schneiderlin, we have some great players for the future. Hope De Gea stays for 3 more seasons at least, that really would complete the set - and a CL win won't be that far away with some additions.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Everton didn't show up today and its no surprise after the passing of Kendall this morning. 

Stones and Coleman looked like they got brought back too early from injury and didn't look fit and only Barkley and Lukaku looked like they were interested in doing anything. Anyone could have taken 3 points today, it weren't really a case of United being great and stopping Everton. 

Team selection was also incredibly wrong. Mirallas and Deulofeu will be gone soon if they keep sitting on he bench week in week out whilst Naismith stinks the place out.

Ah well, onto Arsenal next week..


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ander Herrera :banderas 

One of my favourite players. I really hope he gets to start as many games as possible for the rest of the season, he's simply class.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

McClean is such a lad. Top stuff.

Dreadful footballer mind.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

So Guzan not only looks like a potato but he plays like one as well otatosmiley


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

boss performance all around. Jones was great with Smalling, one can only hope they stay fit. Blind should not play CB again, he can help rotate at LB with Rojo, who I'd much rather have inside if one of Jones/Smalling go down again

Martial is really legit. Herrera is quality. Rooney looked good, might go on one of his runs now. De Gea is still amazing

great result :fergie


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Gandhi said:


> Watching United preform brilliantly AND win on the day before my birthday AND by coincidence I changed my avatar & sig to United figures before their win? This is a pretty special moment for me.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Stunned a top club didn't come in for Wijnaldum, really wanted United to sign him. Was hugely impressed for him in the World Cup and every other time I've seen him, always looked perfect for the PL too.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

WE'RE BACK BABY :sturridge


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

My current username = played out

Klopp is going to do great things with us this season. Like finishing 5th

Serious talk tho, he's the right man imo and we're going to be miles better off with him than if we had stuck with Rodgers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

@Andre in hiding after that HIDING from Newcastle.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Villa :hobotownsend

James Mclean :terry

Spurs 0-0 Pool, rip the exciting football and multiple 7-3 thrillers brodge brought to Anfield.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

An ironic tidbit said by Mourinho today before the CL game in regards to Costa starting over Falcao more (which of course he should, but it's just what he actually said:

"I always go for the performance level. The best one plays"

With Ivanovic it's a different story then, or.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










Erm???


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Your kid has a sponge on its head.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I got an e-mail from Steve McClaren today, telling me that we won't be complacent against Sunderland this weekend and the lads knows how much this means to the fans. Also, it was titled to John. So I'm just letting you all know from now on I am apparently John and it seems I am a Newcastle fan :shrug


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Howay uncle John






:trips9


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Wazza turning 30 is doing weird things to my head. He's been the elderly young guy for so long that it's his permanent image.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney and Kanu both being in their 30s at the same time is making my head spin. I thought Kanu was in his 40s when I first started supporting Arsenal in 1999. And Rooney should forever be a teenager in my mind. I guess it's not helped by the fact I'm currently playing as Everton in CM 01-02 where Rooney is only 16 yet godlike.

Also damn Chelsea and their set pieces. Pretty sure half their goals this season have been from set-pieces, although when you have a dude like Willian, it's hard to begrudge it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

LMAO Kanu being in his 30s

The guy is at least 50


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Another big win for the Irons against a top team :mark:.

Incredible so far this year, if you would have told me we would beat Arsenal, Liverpool, Man City and Chelsea all in one season I would have laughed in your face. Gotta enjoy it whilst it lasts .


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Think Ancelotti will be managing a PL club by January. No guesses as to which one.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



L-DOPA said:


> Another big win for the Irons *against a top team* :mark:.
> 
> Incredible so far this year, if you would have told me we would beat Arsenal, Liverpool, Man City and Chelsea all in one season I would have laughed in your face. Gotta enjoy it whilst it lasts .


Debatable.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Champions league football coming to the olympic stadium:mark:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> Debatable.


Maybe not playing like one at the moment but we'll see at the end of the season.



Cliffy B said:


> Champions league football coming to the olympic stadium:mark:


Let's not get ahead of ourselves yet :lol.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










One game stadium ban imminent 

Might be more because of the whole being ejected for trying to get into the referee's room at halftime thing

But I doubt the TV bosses will let the FA make Jose miss JOSE VS KLOPP


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Chelsea, :brodgers is available.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:brodgers BACK AT THE BRIDGE soon.JPG


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The Premier League has had some awful players but Deulofeu has to be up there with the absolute worst the league has ever seen. Fucking tragic player.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Dunno what sort of sky daddy makes it possible for Jose to have his worst ever season which actually lets Wenger have his best chance at winning the league again. Unless they do a 13/14, it could realistically be the Year of the Arse if they only have us (a big ?) and City to challenge.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

to think people were pissed at west ham for throwing away the europa league. I would say the gamble has paid off thusfar.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

United ain't challenging breh, they will slip away soon and join Chelshit in the ninth circle of HELL.

I have to say, it would be really interesting to hear all the #wengerout 'ers change their tune if Arsenal win the league. City probably the safest bet imo, with KDB doing a whole lot of wondrous stuff. :hogan


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Can Gary Cahill do all of Chelsea's post match interviews from now on please..... 

Another week another loss.












:done


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Proper hate Tim Howard the egg headed American gimp.

Hope his plane goes missing when he's flying off to the MLS.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Chelsea :lol

how much longer until Jose runs away?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

If Tim Howard got caught up in a school shooting in America, he'd escape harm because he jumps out of the way of every shot.

Fucking fraud. Hope ISIS get him as soon as.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Probably December


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

rumoured line up

Mignolet – Clyne, Škrtel, Sakho (c), Moreno – Emre Can, Lucas – Firmino, Lallana, Coutinho – Benteke


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

13/14 - Little Horse
14/15 - Big Horse
15/16 - Glue Factory



obby said:


> to think people were pissed at west ham for throwing away the europa league. I would say the gamble has paid off thusfar.


It wasn't really a gamble, it was playing it safe. 

Even then, what's to say there'd be a huge drop in performance. We're only two months in and they wouldn't exactly have been playing top teams, so there's no guarantee they'd be massively fatigued.


----------



## Defo-Not-Jupes (Oct 25, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Marty said:


> Proper hate Tim Howard the egg headed American gimp.
> 
> Hope his plane goes missing when he's flying off to the MLS.


IT'S LIKE TIM HOWARD IS UK BORDER IMMIGRANT CONTROL AND THE BALLS ARE IMMIGRANTS THE WAY HE LETS THEM ALL IN.

I ONCE GOT A TIM HOWARD COMPUTER VIRUS, IT WASNT TOO BAD BUT I COULDN'T SAVE ANYTHING!

TIM HOWARD WOULD BE A TERRIBLE EMPLOYEE AT LEGO CORPORATION FACTORY B/C HE WOULD BE UNABLE TO MAKE A BLOCK

IF TIM HOWARD WAS A BANK, HIS BUSINESS WOULD GO BUST DUE TO BEING UNABLE TO SAVE ANYTHING


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Depending on what crazy mood van Gaal is in today, we will either win 4-1 or lose 5-0.:argh:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

where's shep and green light to preview the big clash


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Goodnight Timothy. Don't worry too much it's all luck this manager business.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Sherwood gone, McClaren may not be far behind :lol

THE BRODGE will have offers galore from clubs struggling to survive now (Villa, Newcastle, Chelsea) 8*D

:brodgers


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Valencia starting ahead of Darmian, perhaps the natural order for big games from now on. Likely that van Gaal doesn't want a repeat of the Arsenal game, but I think Sanchez could have dominated anyone that day, not entirely Darmian's fault. In contrast, Rojo's been retained over Blind thanks to his good performance against Everton despite a shit one against CSKA.

Otherwise, good team. Hope Rooney justifies shunting Martial to the left and bangs them in. We have Morgan in midfield which makes me feel sort of more relaxed, but De Bruyne could still rip us apart though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Darmian has really struggled against quick wingers and Valencia has handled Sterling pretty well before. Not shocked, United fans have seriously overrated Darmian.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:WHYYY


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> :WHYYY


mcclaren out?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

First PL home game for my boy Klopp. :mark:

Should be a good game TBH, looking forward to it, even though it'll be difficult as Soton are capable of beating most teams on their day and are an excellent side, and a great club.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We need to score a goal atleast to salvage a draw, or City will strike on the counter through one of the F'nandos or Yaya through a KDB assist. I can just imagine the typical "we dominated the game but were unlucky to lose by 1-0 due to a stupid error" line from van Gaal.

Valencia is a physical beast. If only, only he improves his crossing, he could be shifted back as a right wing option when we get a back-up/upgrade for Darmian. Rooney, Martial, Basti, Morgan and Rojo have had a decent game as well. Solid defense, still lacking the x factor to get past the City defense.

Impressed by Rojo especially. Another decent shift so far, hope he continues it. Arguably has the toughest of jobs fending KDB off.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I don't see this game ending with a draw, and I'm hoping it's United who end up winning this.

We're playing a good game so far.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The elephant touch in the room.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Thought Rooney was showing signs of life in the first half. Done nothing in the second. Back to type.

Martial in the center, Memphis coming on the left for Rooney and we might have had a goal by now. This undroppable thing is bad enough, but making Rooney unsubbable at the cost of results is just a sorry state of affairs.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

what a snoozefest dear god


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

LMAO at Neville giving Otamendi MOTM for marking a corpse. Rojo was by far the best player on the pitch.

Dreadful game.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:floyd1 That was so bad.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Great to see our best striker out on the wing again...


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Guess there were no bad performances. I would say Rojo is MOTM, keeping De Bruyne in his pocket. 

Rooney did well defensively at the end, but as long as a CF can't score, has a terrible first touch and is the cause of shunting a more capable player like Martial to the left, he cannot be excused.

Disagree that it was a totally dull game. It wasn't the best technical battle or a tactical masterclass or whatever, but the first half was quite entertaining. Second half certainly not so much, but our attempts and Joe Hart's saves were some moments to remember.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658311304843796481
will van gaal ever take a chance and drop him? i doubt it


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Horrible game from horrible clubs in a horrible city imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

horrific game, very good point for us. de bruyne was due a shocker, bony has nothing buy shockers. thought pelle was weak by not going for it at all, but without kun or silva it was probably wise. just would've preferred not watching it happen.

back 4 was fantastic. really havent seen us defend that well in a 'big' game under pelle's reign. midfield ordinary but that's no different from normal. we were so easy to defend against with launching the ball to bony every. single. time. he got bored of it quickly and was an utter liability for the whole 2nd half. sterling coming off was pissweak and disappointing.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney must of caught LVG cheating on his wife or something. PUT MARTIAL UPFRONT FFS. He was the best player on the pitch, along with Rojo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney did not do well defensively, which is such a fucking ridiculous thing to praise your lone striker for anyway, he completely took out Otamendi on a cross. Neville praising him doesn't change the fact that it should have been a penalty. He's so fucking bad. Van Gaal should be sacked over this alone. Complete cunt.

Martial looked to be causing them real problems with his direct running but it's fucking wasted out on the touchline. He should have been moved to centre forward when he got Kompany booked at the very least. We did the same with Welbeck after a promising season in 2012, but at least RVP and Rooney weren't literally the worst players in the fucking league. Going to fuck up Martial's development to benefit this cunt.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaaha. Turns out when they actually turn up for a game and refereeing decisions go in our way it makes it all the more hilarious to still beat them by the usual score. glad to finally break the record for consecutive wins too. can't wait to revert to type next week and go back to being the worst side in europe but oh well.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Not at all surprised by what happened to Sherwood. Considering some of the fixtures Villa had, plus leads that were turned into defeats via shocking tactics, 4 points from 10 is hilariously bad. I know there were a few people on here (Bulk and Nige excluded, they knew) who were trying to convince me that Tim wasn't a complete and utter bluffer who would be found out in the long term, but I think you would be hard pressed to find many people who now don't see him for what he truly is; a chancer with the gift of the gab. Amazing how some Prem teams are willing to give complete novices and buffoons a chance. Btw, tactics Tim has lost nearly 50% of his games as a manager... bet he never mentions that.

Fat Sam will keep Sunderland up. It's happening AGAIN @Shepard. Save myself repeating it, but this is essentially how I feel about him as a manager at Prem level (not surprised that WHU are flying atm, even with an average manager in Bilic): http://www.wrestlingforum.com/48978594-post8165.html

Yeah, we're fucked. Said it would be a struggle a few weeks ago when the board failed to back Alex Neil by improving the defence before the transfer window shut. It's going to be even harder now that he's making tactical mistakes; playing slow build up play with free form movement against a deep sitting/(insanely) hard pressing/counter attacking Leicester; taking off Tettey against Newcastle and allowing those deluded Mag cunts to think they were good for 45 minutes. Can't blame him too much for yesterday, Pulis is simply the master of grinding out clean sheets. We were always going to concede with our blend of championship level defenders. Going to be a long season. The next few fixtures look horrendous in particular. Someone asked (probably Kenny because he seems to think he's a fucking WF interviewer these days, bless him. I was 'hiding' in the hospital, you bastard) me about expectations for this season and I said 17th would be great. Seems realistic.

Also, anyone else remember that funny dream we all had about two years ago? :brodgers

/belated paragraphs


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I think Sam was the best (only) choice and the fact we beat Villa to that is huge in that respect. Still we were very bad in the first half today and whether we can have some form of consistency besides being consistently awful is yet to be seen. No surprise that once we got Mvila on the ball more and actually played a bit we improved (having an extra man may have helped). I'm surprised by how much I like Yedlin though. For all he was supposedly a liability defensively ive yet to see it apart from the jenkinson goal vs west ham but cattermole didnt really help him for that. Plus Billy Jones has been very solid at left back so I'm happy enough with our fullback options. Hopefully one of O'Shea/Kaboul is fit for Everton next week because Brown/Coates doesnt inspire confidence. Really the only danger is if we allow ourselves to get stranded. Sams knack for winning the games that he needs to win will probably be crucial because those are more often than not the ones we balls up in recent years. Could do with this being a boost to johnsons confidence and having him find some form because prior to today he's been kinda dreadful this season, for all he hasn't been the only one. Still hard to predict teams to get relegated without including us in that list at this point.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658332051549089792
Better than Lukaku according to the football experts on here though :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Neville praising him doesn't change the fact that it should have been a penalty.


I am quite surprised at how blind Scholes and Neville are in their assessment. At some point, you have to acknowledge that your former teammate is not at the level he used to be instead of blaming it on poor service, etc (we have Basti and Herrera in mid, that's not half bad ffs). And I thought Carragher was biased, this is a whole new level.

A point at home is a disappointment considering how City played. Despite Memphis' bad form, he doesn't deserve to be dropped for Rooney.

Moving on, tasty draw between 'Pool and Soton. Spares everyone from a month's worth of headlines about Klopp celebrating his first win. All the better for the Chelsea game. If Mourinho loses one more time, he will go mental. If Klopp loses or draws, Liverpool extend their wonderful streak. Win-Win.

In fairness, Klopp has handled the media circus with dignity. Can't hate the man though.

EDIT: van Gaal comparing City today to CSKA in how they set up in the post match presser. Top banter, the man likes a swipe at rivals.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Anyone got a GIF of Klopp celebrating our goal?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Brock said:


> Anyone got a GIF of Klopp celebrating our goal?


https://vine.co/v/eVLVJJgdene


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Marty said:


> https://vine.co/v/eVLVJJgdene


See what you did there. Expected.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

@Andre I'm not sure Allardyce can keep Sunderland up. They're poor defensively in terms of personnel and depth, which is key to his don't score don't concede philosophy. It's not like he's in control of the transfers like every other club he's been at, so he cant sign better players in January, I don't trust Lee Congerton who's transfer business hasn't been the best imo.

I do think he'll walk the Championship when they inevitably face relegation, so he obviously isn't a bad choice, but I doubt he can save them.



Shepard said:


> I think Sam was the best (only) choice and the fact we beat Villa to that is huge in that respect.


I reckon you could have got Moyes, from what I've seen and read he's desperate to leave Spain. But Sam would be good for you anyway.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Would Big Sam put up with the transfer policy at Sunderland though? I would have thought he'd at least ask for final say on the matter TBH.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

i'd have been surprised if we'd got Moyes. The difference defensively in the last two games has been noticeable. at the very least we've cut down on kaboul doing daft bursts to the left wing. also the full backs dont just constantly bomb on suicidally. i imagine the first thing sam will want in january is a centre back though because we are reliant on oshea's organisation. fletcher seems to be somewhat in form too and his style of play might suit him. going by sams press conference on friday getting obasi or w/e from shalke on trial was his doing. 

i dont think we'll have congers much longer if either the reports of him working his notice or gladbach being after him are true but he's done iight given that our wage bill fucks us over in terms of spending massively. defoe for jozy, mvila for no loan fee and apparently most of his wages covered by rubin are pretty solid deals. he's also willing to give the manager his own choices (bridcutt/buckley/scocco/vergini for gus and lens/ola for dick. even lombaerts and fer for all the two fucked up medicals). when sam first came in he said it was a three way thing between him the chairman and congerton but that could have also just been bluster since for now we still have congers. if he was to go id hazard a guess that we'd replace him or get someone in to do a similar job. the fact sam is the manager whereas the last few have been head coaches would suggest that we've given him at least some of the control that he wants.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Sunderland only have to finish above three other teams. Not like they're cut miles adrift either. Then again, it's not like Sunderland haven't been in that position before and survived. 

Villa competing massively depends on who they bring in next, but Lerner's track record with managerial appointments since MON left hasn't exactly been good. Sam and Pulis are unavailable, while 20th place with 4 points after 10 games is unlikely to attract a good non-managerial merry go round type.

Bournemouth look woeful and have very few points considering they've already played Norwich, Villa, Sunderland, Watford and Stoke. Look like getting battered any time they play a genuinely good team too, which is going to wreck their GD. They've had some awful luck with injuries too, even accounting for spending £8M on Mings being laughable. The lack of Wilson is going to be a big problem for them.

We are hopeless right now and desperately need to change the defence up. Problem is, our other options include the likes of Wisdom, who can't even get into the match day squad because he's horrendous. We're paying for our lack of investment in quality defenders, just a paltry £10 million since Lambert took us up in 2011. We essentially still have Hughton's defence from 2012-2014 which conceded 120 league goals, even though it existed as a parked bus. Says a lot that the defence has been so bad that the lack of a sure fire quality striker isn't even discussed much now.

Not sure what to make of Newcastle. They've spent a lot of money, but seemingly in an imbalanced manner, looking at the lack of steel throughout their squad. On paper they should be doing a bit better, but that may be harsh considering they've played quite a few of the better sides.

WBA should be out of the question. Pulis is a clean sheet factory and never suffers relegation. 

Watford will probably be in the battle, but they at least look solid defensively and have a good manager.

So yeah, not impossible for a percentage play merchant like Sam, considering the current situation.

I think the bigger point to take from all of this is that there's an incredible amount of dross in the premier league, despite the ridiculous amount of money available to clubs now. Leicester doing so well based on not much but PACE and workrate sums that up.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

remi garde is odds on for the villa job. which i suppose lines up with someone in the boardroom being a french league fan going by some of their summer signings. admittedly i dont know too much about him besides the fact he was linked with the mags post pardew and they seemed excited by it. relegation scrap is always tough mind.

newcastle are weird. i think they share a lot of the mental fragility we have. i think mitrovic and perez are good for them though. same with wijnaldum & sissoko when he can be arsed. surely they need better cms than the likes of colback/tiote/anita though. i think mcclaren will get time but i cant help but feel like they could have really gotten someone better. not that im complaining.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Yeah I remember Green Light having a lob on for Remi Garde. If that's the case, then fuck knows why Villa pissed about with with Sherwood for the last eight months.


Spending £50M and still somehow ending up with ginger piss biscuit and Dummett in the team suggests Newcastle's transfer policy was a bit short sighted. Probably also a case of Ashley's prudent nature from the past catching up with him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Newcastle will be fine. They're a top half level squad with a pretty mediocre manager, there's enough quality there. 

Bournemouth look spent with their injuries. Whatever chance they had is pretty much gone IMO.

I still think West Brom have as bad a starting XI as there is in the league. It really is dreadful. Even with Pulis I think they'll struggle, although they got 6 huge points in the last two games and are pretty comfortable looking at the minute. I think Sam's in a similar situation but I think their squad is better and he'll turn it around. 

Norwich have looked very good and very fucking bad. Not sure what to make of them yet. Villa look awful but it will depend on the new manager and what he does with their new signings. 

I'd go for Villa, Norwich and Bournemouth right now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Agree that WBA have a trash squad. I think with most other managers I'd expect them to go down, but Pulis has a ridiculous record since he's gone there. 16 clean sheets in 28 league games. 6 in 10 this season. Just insane. Horrid football, but it works for shit teams with zero ambition who just want to survive.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Wijnaldum and Mitrovic are just pure gold, Newcastle will be fine.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34633786

It's because he's a #10 guys. That's been the issue all along, forget about the fact that he was just playing there and was moved because he was so fucking awful.

The pundits protection of Rooney is sickening. A lot a starting to turn, but it's only taken him being the worst forward in the league for them to do so. 

Neville is especially annoying on this and he's becoming pretty obvious. As England coach he's looking out for his players and his ex-team-mates/friends but the excuses he's made for Rooney are pretty laughable. He's even worse with Carrick and has twice on MNF resorted to hatchet jobs on his competition - Blind last season and Schweinseiger last week. He's a great pundit and people listen to him, so it's all the more annoying that he gives Rooney the pass he does. 

I could write a fucking essay on this shit, I'm genuinely concerned for myself with how much I've come to really despise this fucker. Everything would be better if he wasn't at the club, everything would be a million times better if he were at Chelsea. At least if we were losing with Depay and Martial starting in their positions, you could take solace in them being young, talented players who will improve. It fucking infuriates me to see us pander to Rooney at their expense. Whatever greatness he produced in the past, it's hardly worth us sacrificing the future and yet that's exactly what Van Gaal is doing. 

We've gave him far too much in that contract and it's setting us back exactly how I said it would. Leo Messi status for a Stephen Fletcher level player. At least it will be hilarious to see England make the same mistakes in the summer. I'd love Ferguson back, just for one day, so he could release this cunt.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

1-1
1-1 
3-2 
1-1
0-0 
1-1 
1-1 
1-1
1-1

Last 9 games for Poo. :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney at Chelsea? IJ do you want me to kill myself?

Jurgen Klopp picking up where Brendao left off. Shame they will win next week though...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Yup. All these Liverpool draws perfectly setting up a first EPL win for Klopp at the Bridge on Saturday :downing


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

If only our start to the season was this good

We could have been the new Invincibles :mark:


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Dont know what a win feels like anymore ffs. Origi wont be good enough so we also need a new ST in January unless Benteke stays fit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*






Outgrown the premier league apparently.


:done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Classic Joel.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

then they've grown into what


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

That was class

I'd be more inclined to listen to the call in shows if they had more guys like that :lol


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...nk-waiting-wings-Stamford-Bridge-hotseat.html

THE SACKED ONE soon?


----------



## Defo-Not-Jupes (Oct 25, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

McClaren linked with the Villa job? Huge if true.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Defo-Not-Jupes said:


> McClaren linked with the Villa job? Huge if true.


Eh? :will2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Don't want Remi Garde I want the Moistmaker :moyes2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Defo-Not-Jupes said:


> McClaren linked with the Villa job? Huge if true.


Why would he leave Newcastle for a team further down the table, especially when Newcastle would allow him to spend more freely? Also, I reckon Villa would be able to get Moyes who is much better.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



> As reported in Monday’s Telegraph Sport, Mourinho was furious over the decisions to send off Nemanja Matic and disallow a Cesc Fabregas goal against West Ham. During his confrontation with Moss at the half-time interval, Mourinho is understood to have said: “Arsene Wenger was right, you are f****** soft.”


Surely?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rugrat said:


> Why would he leave Newcastle for a team further down the table, especially when Newcastle would allow him to spend more freely? Also, I reckon Villa would be able to get Moyes who is much better.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Razor King said:


> Surely?


Mourhino gives absolutely no fucks anymore. This is pure entertainment


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



> Fabricio Coloccini: Newcastle defender's red card overturned
> 
> Newcastle United have won their appeal against Fabricio Coloccini's red card in Sunday's 3-0 defeat by Sunderland.
> 
> "An Independent Regulatory Commission found that the match referee had made an obvious error in dismissing the Newcastle United defender for denying an obvious goalscoring opportunity," said an FA statement.


FUSTICE


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I think Tim has been getting a lot of flack but he does deserve some credit for the end of last season. When he came in Villa were in a dire state and he had an immediate impact with the team staying up and getting to an FA Cup final. The win against Liverpool in the semis was the best I have seen Villa play in a long time. He deserved the chance to carry on in to this season but I guess you either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the VILLAN :darkbarry






Godspeed


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

*LOIC BABY*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Souljah Boy said:


> *LOIC BABY*


:terry

:jose


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Fucking knew that prick Eden was going to miss. 

Two trophies to defend, zero defended. Lads


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

So how much can Chelsea get from PSG for Hazard?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

75 million


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

£8 at this rate

Can't remember the last time a player that good got so bad so fast without a major injury.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Souljah Boy said:


> 75 million


Does your keyboard not have a decimal point? :lelbron3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Benteke is injured and won't play tomorrow because of his knee.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Chelsea vs Liverpool this weekend is going to be scintillating.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Sell the entirefucking squad and field a 11 of u18's, loanees, and reserves tbh.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



steamed hams said:


> Godspeed







_
Every step we take, every sub we make
Every single day, every time we play
I'll be missing you
Thinkin of the day, when we win away
What a big mistake, with relegation at stake
I'll be missing you_


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

WE ARE STUCK WITH ORIGI UP TOP


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The wound must be pretty deep for the bleeding to continue like this...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> The wound must be pretty deep for the bleeding to continue like this...


The bleeding will stop when you face Liverpool this week.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

1-1 draw incoming tbh


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Epic title and cup defense by Chelsea. The stuff of legend.

The 'Pool-Chelsea game looks set up to be a tragi-comedy. Perfect timing.


----------



## Defo-Not-Jupes (Oct 25, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

'Sometimes it takes losing to realise what winners we really are, maybe. I have never lost' - Jupes

Mourinho is facing some of his darkest moments as Chelsea manager. There is very little light atm for the Chelsea manager and without light, there is only darkness. Eva the club doctor, commonly mistaken as the club physio and occasionally as the club nurse is gone. She was the only light in a club that is otherwise very dark. Mourinho is only human and cannot see without light. But I believe he can find light. Whenever we're in darkness for an extended period of time, our eyes adjust so we can perceive things better. I think Mourinho's vision will adjust and he will use this light to find the lightswitch in the room and turn the lights on so he can have some light in his career. But he needs his eyes to adjust fast. Can he do it in time for the Liverpool game? A destined draw will not be good enough for the Spaniard (I have chosen to no longer recognise Portugal as a country and it thus is simply Spain v2). Tune in this weekend to find out!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

dont see liverpool having enough to actually score multiple goals now that benteke is injured again. somehow. origi is woefully out of his depth, he's just not very good. he doesnt seem to know what to do when the ball is near him.

remy i have at least seen score. liverpool's defence is incredibly bipolar so i see chelsea getting at least a draw, probably a win. then lose to whatever scrubs they have next


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I think Firmimo will start up top today because Origi is absolutely useless. Hoping Benteke AND Sturridge are back for Chelsea.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Might as well play Milner, the false nine.


----------



## KingRegal (May 23, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ugh ugh ugh


----------



## KingRegal (May 23, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:Ugh


----------



## Defo-Not-Jupes (Oct 25, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Kiz said:


> dont see liverpool having enough to actually score multiple goals now that benteke is injured again. somehow. origi is woefully out of his depth, he's just not very good. he doesnt seem to know what to do when the ball is near him.
> 
> remy i have at least seen score. liverpool's defence is incredibly bipolar so i see chelsea getting at least a draw, probably a win. then lose to whatever scrubs they have next


Listen m8, it's not all about quality up front. Sometimes it's about quantity up front. I guarantee you this, if Klopp has a brain in his cunt head, he will play at least four strikers up top which will increase the number of goals by 200% at least with an increased chance of scoring by over 500%. Goals scored win games, not goals conceded. If Liverpool sacrifice numbers at the back, sure they'll concede, but they'll score more than their opponent.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

defo not jupes you remind me of someone


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

@Andre


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



> Sergio Aguero could be hooking up with fellow Manchester City star Toni Duggan.
> 
> An Argentine television show has reported that the Premier League hit man is dating England international Duggan, who plays for City's Women'












:yum:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> :yum:


Well it's a step up from him taking pictures with the pig fucker.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Looking forward to not seeing Rooney up front tonight, anyone will be an improvement


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Kun can do better, tbh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



> Bogdan, Clyne, Toure, Lovren, Randall, Allen, Brannagan, Teixeira, Ibe, Firmino, Origi


Not sure this team has got what it takes to draw 1-1 AET and beat/lose to Bournemouth on pelanties like the first team would have, brothers


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Just the line-up I wanted, except for Romero and Smalling starting. Don't see how De Gea needs a rest but not Smalling. The cup is tempting, but its not worth risking our best CB.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

What a load of shite. All the english united players miss penalties. Rooney useless again. Not sure what is up with Mephis, he was awful and didn't really looked like he was too bothered.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Arsenal out
Chelsea out
United out

Looks like this League Cup is City's to lose


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Carrick and Rooney need to have another meeting with louis

Clearly training too hard


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Meanwhile Chicharito now has 7 goals in less than 2 months with Bayer Leverkusen (2 goals today at the cup). Great to see Hernández with confidence.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



united_07 said:


> Looking forward to not seeing Rooney up front tonight, anyone will be an improvement


That lasted long :Jordan


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Genuinely a struggle to think of a less effective forward in the league than Rooney. Even most of the shite have pace or strength. He's just a sweating potato.

Van Gaal genuinely deserves to lose his job over the this and it's my major issue with him from the day he was named captain. I imagine a lot of the players are pretty sick of double standards, Mata and Herrera in particular. It will cost him in the long run as I don't see him ever dropping him. Our attack right now is putrid.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Suprised LVG didn't sub on DDG at the 120th minute. :brodgers

Tactical genius


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

our play is too slow, laboured, zombie like etc. LVG seriously needs to fix this. Rooney needs to be dropped, Depay has been dog shit all season


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

rofl united getting knocked out by boro, just a trash fucking team if i've ever seen one, absolute dogshit


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

kelechi with gol and assist, manu goatcia with gol.

THE FUTURE IS BRIGHT


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

people can say all they want about RVP, Di Maria, Nani and Hernandez all leaving but we would surely be a more threatening team with them in our squad. relying on Martial (who's been fantastic and better than anyone could've predicted tbh) week in week out when Rooney and Depay continue to suck ass. LVG's famous philosophy has been hit or miss since he arrived and we are in need of some more freshening up once again for strikers and wingers

some days we look like world beaters then we come crashing back to earth with trash performances like today, like vs Arsenal etc


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

United are sitting equal 4th, 2 points off the lead yet all i see is complaining. Imagine the outrage if you were actually going badly :hayden3


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Last two seasons the Prem winners also won the League Cup, so City seem to be keeping up at it.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Not going to blame van Gaal. Not his fault if the players can't finish. He had the right team out there. Rooney was not the only bad player. 

Rooney issue also not in van Gaal's hands, I suspect. It's more to do with the fact that he is a club legend and a very marketable brand. He probably has had the most influence at the club since Fergie left and since Moyes handed him that fat contract. I doubt a manager who walked into the club in 2014 has that much love for a player who seems unworthy of his position. It's a shame because even if Rooney shows the form he had in 13/14 or 14/15, it would do for now.

Ok, looking on the bright side, I think Pereira and Lingard are pretty good squad options. van Gaal's reaction after Rooney missed the penalty shows the drop is near. A front three of Pereira/Young-Martial-Mata/Lingard would be the best we can work with. And Herrera and Morgan have virtually become undroppable.

I also think van Gaal should alternate Fellaini and Basti for the big game a bit more. In-form Fellaini is a goal threat without the need to resort to long balls.

Had a doubt about Memphis' attitude even when he joined and it seems legit. Still early days for him though, next season will be make or break for him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Kiz said:


> kelechi with gol and assist, manu goatcia with gol.
> 
> THE FUTURE IS BRIGHT


2 assists, KDB and Manu. :grin2:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rush said:


> United are sitting equal 4th, 2 points off the lead yet all i see is complaining. Imagine the outrage if you were actually going badly :hayden3


this is Man Utd m8, we're not complacent with 4th place finishes like Liverpool are :hayden3


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Kiz said:


> kelechi with gol and assist, manu goatcia with gol.
> 
> THE FUTURE IS BRIGHT


Say what you like about City buying a youth team, but if these players were with Chelsea they'd either be loaned to a shit-tier European league for 5 years or be benched for garbage like Falcao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> this is Man Utd m8, we're not complacent with 4th place finishes like Liverpool are :hayden3


Yeah, you're an average club with a load of dickbag, entitled cunts for 'fans'


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Pedro has told friends he regrets joining Chelsea

THE CRISIS CONTINUES :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rush said:


> United are sitting equal 4th, 2 points off the lead yet all i see is complaining. Imagine the outrage if you were actually going badly :hayden3


That's just because Pellegrini and Wenger are dumbshits and Mou has lost his squad.

If Arsenal and Man City were leaded by actual coaches and Chelsea was as good as last year, ManU would be in a much worse position.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

lel


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



united_07 said:


> What a load of shite. All the english united players miss penalties. Rooney useless again. Not sure what is up with Mephis, he was awful and didn't really looked like he was too bothered.


*He's turning into another LVG victim. Only caught the last 20ish minutes of regular time but he looked a broken man when he went off. Totally drained of confidence. Hardly surprising either the way he's been treated. He was playing well minus a regular end product (not like it was missing all together) and then Van Gaal decided he wasn't buying into his fucking philosophy and his excellent man management skills came into effect again. I mean yes his lack of tracking back was an issue and he was terrible against Arsenal but the way he's been virtually exiled since is just depressing for someone with so much potential that we spent so much money on. Funny that some Utd fans seemed to have turned the blame on him rather than Van Gaal too. Just ridiculous the talent he's turned against him and out the club in such little time while Rooney gets a free pass every week.*


Fighter Daron said:


> That's just because Pellegrini and Wenger are dumbshits and Mou has lost his squad.
> 
> If Arsenal and Man City were leaded by actual coaches and Chelsea was as good as last year, ManU would be in a much worse position.


*By your daft logic we'd still be joint 4th.*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CHAD RADWELL said:


> *By your daft logic we'd still be joint 4th.*


Yeah, but not two points behind. :nerd:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



> *I should have joined Southampton... Manchester City don't care about the English kids.*


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Manchester-City-don-t-care-English-kids.html










Poor Devante has to play in league one now. :mj2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



steamed hams said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Manchester-City-don-t-care-English-kids.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems fair, butted heads with manager, didn't feel he was getting fair crack, so moved on.. it happens.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










The beak on that guy, jfc


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

If Quasimodo and Robin Williams had a kid


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



V. Skybox said:


> Pedro has told friends he regrets joining Chelsea
> 
> THE CRISIS CONTINUES :mark:


That seems like a very reliable source


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Lucas Piazon wanted for sexual assault in Canada. Another rapist for our team. :bigron

Ramires also signs till 2019.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



> Former Chelsea team doctor Eva Carneiro is to sue the club for constructive dismissal, according to the Press Association.


http://www.skysports.com/football/n...iro-to-sue-chelsea-for-constructive-dismissal

More good news for Chelsea :terry


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

final nail in the coffin tomorrow :klopp3


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:brodgers is being lined up by Chelsea as an interim manager for when :jose gets sacked.

:maisielol :ti :duck FUCKING INCREDIBLE. The reasons to mock Chelsea just never end.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Brilliant

So happy for him, massive step up from pool


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Found on Reddit, Kolarov with a horror tackle in training - https://streamable.com/4fbw


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Do chelsea still want Wayne?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



V. Skybox said:


> :brodgers is being lined up by Chelsea as an interim manager for when :jose gets sacked.
> 
> :maisielol :ti :duck FUCKING INCREDIBLE. The reasons to mock Chelsea just never end.


Please stop posting shit articles


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

http://www.espnfc.com/manchester-un...trying-too-hard-to-score-goals-louis-van-gaal

Finally, something like a veiled criticism from LvG directed towards Rooney. The phrasing shows how cautious he seems in saying anything that might be construed as a direct attack, he literally wants to say, "my midfield and system looks fine, its just that Rooney's shit" -- very, very gently. 

About time though, it's ridiculous to think one set of people are blaming him for not dropping Rooney while the pundits are blaming his system for Rooney's failures. Yet another group would be waiting to say LvG ruined Rooney's career when he is eventually dropped. LvG's got his faults, but this one is not on him.

Guess Scholes really infuriated him by blaming Rooney's poor form on everything from the manager's system to the poor service to the tea lady. That was a very biased analysis tbh, no wonder LvG had a go at him in the presser.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I really hope Rooney is dropped for today's game, he's just going to cost us points this season and is a hindrance up top. The guy's legs have gone, so has his ability to get past people (that went ages ago actually) and now he can't control a ball or make the most simplest of passes. As captain, he should be taking responsibility and should come to the decision he deserves to be benched. However, he's not doing that and when we lose he hides away and doesn't do the aftermath interviews with the press. Please LVG, do the right thing and drop him and play Herrera, who is in form behind the much better option of Martial.

I hope Young gets a run out today, he gave Ward a torrid time last season and he needs to get a run of games. I find it odd he was playing pretty well this season (changed the game against Liverpool and also did well away to PSV) and then he suddenly and inexplicably got dropped for Memphis, who is having a very poor run. I think Memphis will come good but he's going to need time. I don't think him being dropped has helped his confidence but with the way he was playing he did deserve it.

Palace will cause us problems with their pace but hopefully Smalling and Jones will be able to keep them quiet as well as our fullbacks. Hoping for another cracking game from Mata as he was brilliant as Selhurst Park last season.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> http://www.espnfc.com/manchester-un...trying-too-hard-to-score-goals-louis-van-gaal
> 
> Finally, something like a veiled criticism from LvG directed towards Rooney. The phrasing shows how cautious he seems in saying anything that might be construed as a direct attack, he literally wants to say, "my midfield and system looks fine, its just that Rooney's shit" -- very, very gently.
> 
> ...


I agree that lvg has his faults & that the attacking side of our team is issue & is one hardest things solve in football is how get manager gets his teams scoring freely yet maintain control in game & not leak goals at back cos attackers don't over commit leaving gaps behind them. Getting balance right to this is at heart of that I ironically would suggest from the GK to defence to cm is done now. I like our team shape, I like our new found love of defending (yes that right as defending is just big part game as attacking), like that have control in big cm games (when play Morgan in them), Smalling evolution as a CB has been amazing & had Shaw not been hurt said same thing about him, my hope is Jones can in 6-12 months time do the same as Smalling & under lvg think Smalling showing everyone type CB thought could be no reason think this time next year that hopefully Jones is to. 

What Scholes has to get as do many man Utd fans is that saf left & when he went he didn't leave greatest of teams & lvg trying rebuild whole team & squad from ground up his been here 15 months & his not perfect but can't hate guy for doing what done so far his got back into CL & atm around top of pl it sucks lose to boro in LC but as much as people want hate lvg for saying its a progress it is just that I said last summer that won't see it until prob last season with us. You think lvg happy with what see know? I think even said in July need quicker & more creative players & don't score or shoot enough already said this stuff for months now everyone think lvg tells team play like that yet HT he told team to shot from outside box more yet they didn't . I don't believe his happy what sees, fans get mad cos can't see what lvg says behind scenes all lvg can do say something in front cameras & then isn't time to lash out at Rooney or bemoan this what lvg says to public isn't how he may feels or thinks behind closes door he like saf will deal with a issue behind the scenes not in front of the cameras. I know it kinda sucks as not something a lot fans want to hear or believe when see us play as is bit flat & boring but how I feel & over time we will get in right & team be better for it. We will get better just takes time & patience not even in nov now & in decent position in pl & in CL to it could be lot worse.

If can get other sides of team right in space just a season then get attacking side of team right as well we're not million miles away but will take more signings & few tweaks Along the way. Rome not built in a day it took saf from 2002-2003 till 2006-2007 before got right team again 3-4 years & total rebuild between then & lvg trying to do same. He has his faults but do believe his right man to get job done for a us. Whilst he is here in short term until 2017.

Ironically half our issues could be solved by putting martial as 9 & dropping Rooney in attack anyway so meh. But I agree don't think lvg actually "rates" Rooney at all, has anyone every listened to him when asked about Rooney? Everyone moans that says this or doesn't say bad word about him but doesn't every rate Rooney performances he never has. He says same lines all the time his great guy, has most exp, is my caption, ect. But never say well like how Rooney brought attackers into play or linked up with player x or way took this goals same scripted answers & not like lvg hasn't said things about players own individual performances before for example see what said about Herrera game v Everton 2 weeks ago post match he saying all great things Herrera did that day yet when asked about Rooney all said was his my caption don't think said anything about his goal either? 

Back in sept when lvg asked about martial deal at local fans forum event he said lot money maybe to much but brought him as he was FUTURE NO9 Then quickly said oh I brought him for my successor Giggs which media & fans went nuts over but that's not key here the key here is that in Space of a month lvg already decided that martial needed as couldn't trust rooney anymore he wasn't right 9 for us this season anymore. Within oct he has now seen Herrera a better 10 & v boro felliani is also better 10 then Rooney as dropped Wayne almost next to carrick as cm that game where Rooney also sucks there & already know now main cm 2 is Basti & Morgan which says it all. No where left v Rooney anymore bar maybe LW which even then is slim hope as young or Jesse better options & if in form depay start there anyway.

Lvg has dropped carrick who also done at this level & saw v arsenal that Morgan needed far more then carrick is so not as if lvg can't see what going on his not that stupid he just can't risk going all out on Rooney as influence is to big now in team & lvg prob wants to give Rooney benefit of doubt to see if can regain his form but sooner or later lvg will drop him. What basically is doing is giving Rooney & everyone at club the evidence in there own eyes to see his done & think that now happened at best maybe fans rather on bench now. But when time right he take rug out from under him completely & even Rooney then will have hard time say he shouldn't be starting in games. Lvg isn't saf he can't just go bang your gone doesn't have that type power or say like saf did so has keep Rooney on side as long as he humanly can & even saf waited till April in 2013 before pulled the trigger. Also lvg has been mufc manager long enough see Rooney clear decline which been going on last 2-3 years really but I'm 100% convinced lvg knows what's going on. His not blind nor stupid but it's frustrating that keeps playing Rooney but I think worried what effect have behind scenes in dressing room if Rooney gets dropped his already dropped mate carrick whose vice caption if drops caption going need to do it right time at right moment when rest if dressing room will leave Rooney out in cold & after that Rooney is a goner. 

It so so annoying cos this team doenst need Rooney in it anymore it's so bloody obvious now. V boro to me lvg was now reaching his limit he brought Rooney on he was shit then put martial up top as 9 & shined ASAP then dropped Rooney deeper as 10 where was again poor & put felliani where Rooney was instead so felliani become more advanced & Rooney more deeper cm & still Rooney was poor & exhausted before even got to ET. 

V CSKA we found out can't play away from home anymore anywhere as doenst have pace get away from any CB & can't play 2-3 games in week anymore as so red face v CSKA at times, then We found v man City that Rooney not 9 as physically weak v otamendi & kompany, v boro not a 10 or cm & we learnt that not good impact sub bring off bench, prob not ideal squad player anymore as kick up fuss not starting either, unless winning game by few goals but doubt want that type of role, can't play at level of boro (no offence to them). & not caption as again we lose he walks down tunnel & no post match interviews & no where to be seen rather then with rest of the group (no shock there). Some few weeks for Rooney that. 

Rooney is now hinderence to us I said v CSKA had martial been up top instead convinced at least done better even won v man City maybe not win but sure done better then what did with Rooney leading the line, v boro soon as Anthony brought on & went up top we finally created some chances & space for others it's not perfect attack as still kinks work out but so much better when his up top for us instead of Rooney & better side when Herrera a 10 not Wayne it's about time we try those 2 with Rooney sitting out I think play better & perform better in no time at all. 

DdG 
Matteo Smalling Jones rojo 
Morgan Basti
Mata Herrera young 
Martial

Subs - Andreas, Romero, lingard, carrick Fellaini, blind & Rooney

Is team want to see today v palace & if Rooney is in then be for young & tell him go to LW where do less damage to our team out there even though with mata on rw we will have no pace down flanks & away from home that's a issue as need some pace but only spot in side left for Rooney & still rather young was there on LW over Rooney anyway.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660456334123524096
Great to see Rooney keep his place after his recent good form...

surprised to see Tuanzebe on the bench, to be honest i haven't seen anything of him, but have heard good things


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:jose rekt


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney is starting again fpalm


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Chelsea making Liverpool look like Barcelona. Just great. A team that struggled to score more than 1 goal scores 3. 

Rooney won't be dropped abruptly, but I think the time is near when van Gaal will start subbing him off if he doesn't up his game. Drop will come by January roundabouts. Otherwise, if we drop Rooney and still lose the game, media will simply pick that up.

Sincerely hope Rooney magically regains form and starts scoring for fun as long as he's playing, of course.


----------



## Defo-Not-Jupes (Oct 25, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp has managed to get this Liverpool side to score more than 1 goal, the first time in 16 times. Liverpool fans are now confident they can go on to win the league. Klopp is already being considered for the MOTY award. Jose Mourinho is considering the Bayern job but Klopp may leave Liverpool early in favour of the role. It's all heating up here folks, Jose vs Klopp, a rivalry that is sure not to disappoint.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Fucking Jones...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Liam Miller said:


> Do chelsea still want Wayne?


Hopefully :side:


----------



## Defo-Not-Jupes (Oct 25, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

COULD DAVID MOYES BE ABOUT TO TAKE OVER AT CHELSEA? STAY TUNED FOLKS FOR MORE EXCLUSIVE SPORT JUPE NEWS.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

lol at Chelsea.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Even funnier is how Chelsea have the habit of taking the lead and losing. Used to be unthinkable under Mourinho's team.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

It really does seem like Mourinho has lost the dressing room. You can count of one hand the amount of players trying for Chelsea right now. And I'm counting Willian twice.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:WOO


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Defo-Not-Jupes said:


> Klopp has managed to get this Liverpool side to score more than 1 goal, the first time in 16 times. Liverpool fans are now confident they can go on to win the league. Klopp is already being considered for the MOTY award. Jose Mourinho is considering the Bayern job but Klopp may leave Liverpool early in favour of the role. It's all heating up here folks, Jose vs Klopp, a rivalry that is sure not to disappoint.


Can't be Jupes. Jupes would know we scored 3 goals vs Villa :brodgers


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Master Tactician LVG now changes team into "plan b" mode


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Chelsea conceding 3 to a team that hasn't scored more than once in seven years :banderas

COUTINGOAT :mark: TEKKERS :mark:

Benteke was massive for us when he came on. What a great signing just like I knew he would be. :brodgers


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Palace deserved the win, both Arsenal and City winning their matches


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Absolutely over for Mou now I think, sacked any week now


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

3 games without scoring. Not a single noteworthy chance created barring that Martial pass to Rooney.

Sure, Rooney was shit again today, but so were the rest of the team barring De Gea, Martial, Smalling, Lingard and Rojo. It says a lot when Martial and Lingard, the youngest players, have the whole burden of creating chances. 

A whole bunch of highly paid players cannot be incapable of creating a single chance or scoring one goal. Especially the likes of Mata or Herrera. van Gaal at fault here. 

Scholes' bias in his assessment of Rooney might be one thing, but his analysis of low risk, boring football does strike a chord.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Hilarious how highly United fans were rating Darmian. He's fucking awful.

That second half was as bad as I've seen from United. Palace should have won comfortably. Van Gaal's bullshit is catching up to him. He'll be gone before the end of the season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney out
Van Gaal Out
Giggs out


dogshit football.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Hilarious how highly United fans were rating Darmian. He's fucking awful.
> 
> That second half was as bad as I've seen from United. Palace should have won comfortably. Van Gaal's bullshit is catching up to him. He'll be gone before the end of the season.


Darmian prior Manchester United was a big prospect even for Italy national team, he played good in the first 2 months, but yeah anyone will lose his confidence watching this Manchester United way of playing, its no coincidence that Depay, Di Maria, Darmian and others dropped the quality of their play, LVG is ruining them.

Now to watch some real offensive football( not that they can defend) with Leverkusen and Chicharrrriiitoou, its against Wolves probabily will end 4-5 or 5-4.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Another thrilling 90 mins of football from United, can't wait till Tuesday where no doubt we'll get more of the same


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



kimino said:


> Darmian prior Manchester United was a big prospect even for Italy national team, he played good in the first 2 months, but yeah anyone will lose his confidence watching this Manchester United way of playing, its no coincidence that Depay, Di Maria, Darmian and others dropped the quality of their play, LVG is ruining them


It was a myth that he was good. Was saying it at the time.

Cynical fouls, absolutely nothing going forward and has got away with murder at times with penalty decisions. Been hauled off about 4 times now.

He's been dreadful. Valencia would be getting murdered for these displays.

Serie A defenders almost always struggle in the PL. What he did in Italy is pretty irrelevant. He's been a flop so far.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> It was a myth that he was good. Was saying it at the time.
> 
> Cynical fouls, absolutely nothing going forward and has got away with murder at times with penalty decisions. Been hauled off about 4 times now.
> 
> ...


No, i watched him, he was good and he was earning big praise, well you can even check this thread and many were saying, "just Darmian and Herrera played well or are safe from this disaster", bla bla bla.

He is having a bad run yes, but the quality is there, its a shame to take all your frustration on just one player when the whole team is useless.

Just admit how lucky Manchester United are to be right now at 4th place, when almost half of those points werent deserved or people were complaining about how bad the game it was


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Darmian is talented, but he's also young. Thing is, Darmian and Memphis should have been eased in but LvG was putting all the burden on him. We should have an experienced RB and Darmian as an understudy, with Valencia being a RW option.

LvG started that first game against Tottenham with Memphis out of position at #10 . For an experienced manager, it was ridiculously naive when Memphis first had to get used to the league by playing his regular position. Then, the fact that he did not go for a #10 like De Bruyne or an attacking mid, but instead bought Basti. Now, I love that buy, nothing better than to see Basti playing for United, but he should be a luxury buy and not a major player for us. Already have Schneiderlin for defense, and all that was needed was an upgrade on Fellaini as a goal threat.

Basti has been underperforming as well, though nobody points it out. That's his age, to be expected. But we need wingers, a striker and one more attacking mid or a #10 depending on the formation (4-3-3/4-3-2-1) to be a proper force. But just one good winger along with Martial and better tactics would do at the moment. The league is at its weakest ever with Liverpool, Chelsea being underwhelming; Spurs being the usual; with Arsenal and City looking good but also very beatable, yet United look a team somewhere lost in the middle, unable to capitalize.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Talking about buys, whats your opinion on martial? so far is he worthy all the money that was paid?, sure he is a great prospect but under LVG i just cant see a way of Martial playing his best


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The problem with United is van Gaal has pushed his philosophy onto players who have never played such a style.

Rooney under Fergie was direct and explosive. van Gaal doesn't like those attributes.
Mata at Chelsea was more direct and creative. van Gaal doesn't like those attributes.
Schweinsteiger has played better under coaches who play more direct, quick games.
Young is a direct and explosive player who played well when he had something to prove and worse when he became an active starter.
Depay is direct and explosive.
Martial is direct and explosive.
Herrera too.
Carrick too.
Falcao too.
van Persie too.
Would benefit Schneiderlin, Fellaini, Darmian.

You could make all the excuses about player performance but they've been the same for a year. When you start with three world class strikers in 2014 and come round to today with the current performances where the only striker who has a finishing product is on the left wing, it isn't the players.

Ferguson would be top of the league and scoring for fun with these players.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










We might need a smiley for that guy on the left.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

United at 4th place seems so...undeserved. Today's game was a prime example of why - Palace should've won, they got unlucky.

Rooney should've really nailed that opportunity in the first half (although him missing that was a foregone conclusion), don't really remember anything noteworthy from United's side aside from that and Herrera's opportunity.

What a boring game tho


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Desecrated said:


> The problem with United is van Gaal has pushed his philosophy onto players who have never played such a style.
> 
> Rooney under Fergie was direct and explosive. van Gaal doesn't like those attributes.
> Mata at Chelsea was more direct and creative. van Gaal doesn't like those attributes.
> ...



Yes they were direct and explosive lol


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



kimino said:


> Talking about buys, whats your opinion on martial? so far is he worthy all the money that was paid?, sure he is a great prospect but under LVG i just cant see a way of Martial playing his best


Our future #9 . Well worth the money, he certainly doesn't look like a one season wonder. I think he is the type who will flourish under any manager and the only reason he's not playing as a CF is Rooney, who will soon be phased out anyway.

van Gaal probably won't stay beyond 2017, so him stunting Martial's development is not a problem. Not that I believe van Gaal would do that, its just that his hands are tied with the Rooney problem atm.

I hope that the club goes for someone like Griezmann rather than a pure #9 next season because I want Martial to get a good run in that position.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> He's been a flop so far.


You don't half talk some shit in this thread :kobe


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CamillePunk said:


> We might need a smiley for that guy on the left.


:lmao @ the perplexed look on the faces of the other people


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

honestly, arsenal have seemed to adjusted since wenger ripped them to shreds in the dressing room.

we look poised for a title.

and no CL or league cup to distract us.

we'll just take the double of the Prem and FA Cup.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Paul Ince a steward now?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



haribo said:


> You don't half talk some shit in this thread :kobe


He's not even first choice for fuck sake. Young outplayed him today. Zaha tore him apart, so did Alexis, so did Tadic and he's been taken off three times before the hour, twice at half time in like 13 games. That's fucking pathetic.

Valencia, a player who's absolutely ridiculed on a weekly basis, has deservedly taken his place but got injured. Darmian has had more "mares" since arriving than Toni's had in the calender year. Darmian also managed to be even worse going forward, he's offered nothing in that area which is ridiculous for a modern full back. Valencia at least makes great runs forward and makes himself available.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

United are truly woeful, it says a lot for the rest of the league when we are sitting in 4th. I wouldn't be surprised to see Liverpool finish ahead of us


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> He's not even first choice for fuck sake. Young outplayed him today. Zaha tore him apart, so did Alexis, so did Tadic and he's been taken off three times before the hour, twice at half time in like 13 games. That's fucking pathetic.


Darmian was our best player for the first month of the season, and until the Arsenal game I don't think he had even an average game. Since then he's been fucked around by Van Gaal so there's no wonder his confidence is shot. Another victim like Memphis.

Everybody gets dropped after 2 sub-par games bar Rooney :duck


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

United 3 matches 0 goals. Chicharito 6 goals in 5 or 4 matches lololol


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

legit question :

has anyone ever seen more dogshit, absolute trash defending champions than this year's chelsea ?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

hoping and praying Chelsea let some documentary crew film them this season.

That would be a must watch documentary.

They are a dumpster fire right now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

*Pretty incredible we're so high playing with 10 men all season. Rooney is getting worse and worse. Couldn't even control the fucking football today. Darmian is a mare right now but let's not pretend like he wasn't great in his first few games. It's partly himself to blame but it's another Van Gaal man management masterpiece. Has a bad game, gets dragged off and presumably made to feel great about not playing well and never plays well again since. Exact same this season with Memphis. They're his players too which makes it even more baffling. Ready for him to move on at this point tbh, especially if he's committed to walking after next season anyway. Second half was total garbage bar Young and Martial and it was a minor miracle we escaped with a 0-0. We have nothing going forward but that's to be expected playing with a ghost up front. There's no pace at all between Rooney/Mata/Herrera so we're constantly trying to score wonderful team goals playing in front of defences that have had time to get set up. The only person that gets the ball and looks to cause trouble by getting in behind defenders is Martial. He played about 3 brilliant through balls today that any striker with a bit of pace or instinct would have got on to. Bastian has been distinctly average in pretty much every game too yet seems to constantly get by on his reputation. We have weird turns of form though so no doubt in a few weeks time we'll be playing killer football again and get back to beating everyone 3-0.

Also special shout out to Andy Carroll for trying to take the biggest twonk of the day award away from Chelsea.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I hate being negative but, Everton game aside, we've been atrocious to watch. Our league position is fine, it's where we should be with the squad we've got but United have always been an attacking team, seeing us suddenly become defensively solid at the hindrance of our attack is annoying. We aren't creating enough chances due to this rigid bollocks. Flair players seem to be frowned upon. 

Rooney is beyond defending at this point, he's a liability and brings absolutely nothing to the team, the fact we've shoved Martial out wide to accommodate him is a ridiculous decision. Ferguson knew Rooney was on the downward slope to mediocrity - 3 years on, fuck all has changed and the cunt is on more money.

Darmian has lost form but I'd not write him off, being moved about hasn't done him any favours. Purely off his earlier games I'd say he's still good enough. Sane goes for writing Depay off, he's not got going at all but it's not going to help being removed from the team quicker than Ched Evans. 

Oh and for the past few weeks I've noticed a few posters bringing up Hernandez as though he was the next coming of Van Nistelrooy. He was a great substitute for United. Had a good first season. He would be absolutely atrocious in this team, he'd touch the ball less than Rick Waller would. I know his confidence was shot but he was absolute piss last season too, to the point where I actually hoped he'd fuck off in the summer. Stop mentioning him in the same discussions as Uniteds entertainment or lack of; he'd not change a thing.

At least only a few of our players have lost form, not an entire squad like Chelsea - baffling what's going on down there.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Vader said:


> I hate being negative but, Everton game aside, we've been atrocious to watch. Our league position is fine, it's where we should be with the squad we've got but United have always been an attacking team, seeing us suddenly become defensively solid at the hindrance of our attack is annoying. We aren't creating enough chances due to this rigid bollocks. Flair players seem to be frowned upon.
> 
> Rooney is beyond defending at this point, he's a liability and brings absolutely nothing to the team, the fact we've shoved Martial out wide to accommodate him is a ridiculous decision. Ferguson knew Rooney was on the downward slope to mediocrity - 3 years on, fuck all has changed and the cunt is on more money.
> 
> ...


Why not?, sure Hernandez probably isn't world class and was not the answer for the problems of this United lack of goals, but sure we can see how a player who had 0 confidence under LVG is now proving himself on Bundesliga. Chicharito now has 6 goals in 4 matches with Leverkusen, i can see a valid point of mentioning him, with United lack of offensive options but more of a valid point when we talk about how LVG manages this group.

Or whats the plan, sell the players that now are playing bad because they have no confidence, buy other players just to repeat the same problems?, LVG is the problem.


----------



## Defo-Not-Jupes (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rush said:


> Can't be Jupes. Jupes would know we scored 3 goals vs Villa :brodgers


doesn't count


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Hernandez needs service, he won't go chasing the ball or drop deep. He'd be on the periphery of every game. He's a star player at Leverkusen, he's a sub at any top team in the premiership.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Mikey Damage said:


> honestly, arsenal have seemed to adjusted since wenger ripped them to shreds in the dressing room.
> 
> we look poised for a title.
> 
> ...


I hope that happens. Half because I predicted it and half because Arsenal are the only team in the "Big Six" I don't actively hate the sight of right now


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Vader said:


> Hernandez needs service, he won't go chasing the ball or drop deep. He'd be on the periphery of every game. He's a star player at Leverkusen, he's a sub at any top team in the premiership.


I see, well lets hope Martial doesn't ends up suffering from the true problem of United meanwhile , IN ROONEY WE TRUST lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



kimino said:


> United 3 matches 0 goals. Chicharito 6 goals in 5 or 4 matches lololol


I miss Little Pea :mj2


Would have him over Rooney any day.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



haribo said:


> Darmian was our best player for the first month of the season, and until the Arsenal game I don't think he had even an average game. Since then he's been fucked around by Van Gaal so there's no wonder his confidence is shot. Another victim like Memphis.
> 
> Everybody gets dropped after 2 sub-par games bar Rooney :duck


He wasn't our best player. At all. He was no different than Valencia at the end of last season, solid at times defensively while being very limited in what he offers going forward. It was only because he was a new signing that people were praising him. He was terrible against PSV and was terrible againt Southampton where he was taken off at half time. Against Villa and Brugge he should have conceded penalties. 

Can you give any examples of what he's brought to the team going forward? Rojo, Valencia, Shaw all have assists from the full back position, they all makes themselves available going forward. Darmian doesn't offer anything going forward and isn't good enough defensively to justify it. 

He's not been fucked around. He was so bad against Arsenal it was embarrassing. Alexis is great but he was being bullied even in the air against him. Valencia has been better than him hands down and hasn't been fucked around any less. I find it bizarre that fans can't admit that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> legit question :
> 
> has anyone ever seen more dogshit, absolute trash defending champions than this year's chelsea ?


Nah.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










Klopp me up, hewey

: KLOPP plz


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'm not really sure why LVG felt the need to sign Darmian, should've gone for Clyne before the scouse got him tbh, even Rafael staying would've been good for me as Darmian's been shite since the Arsenal game, and even before then wasn't exactly amazing like some were making him out to be

another mortiful performance, another terrible attacking display, lacking pace and creativity. Rooney with another useless display, deary me we need some life injected into our play

atleast we didn't lose I guess, and we're not Chelsea :fergie


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



DwayneAustin said:


> Klopp me up, hewey
> 
> : KLOPP plz


Just need to edit a toilet beneath him, and it'll look like he's taking an epic shit. :bored


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rockhead said:


> Just need to edit a toilet beneath him, and it'll look like he's taking an epic shit. :bored


After the events of yesterday, it might be more appropriate to put a Chelsea crest there :lelbron3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Jose throws his toys out of the pram again, effectively blames the refs for all his problems, then ignores the Costa incident yesterday. Figures.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I fuckern hate Villa, the only team WOAT enough to give Chelsea points.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Deulofeu is fucking poo.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Erm ignore that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

You've completely shit the bed here, @Vader.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Marty said:


> You've completely shit the bed here, @Vader.


Yeah dreadful statement from me.

At least I'm safe in saying Sunderland are fucking poo.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> Our future #9 . Well worth the money, he certainly doesn't look like a one season wonder.


He doesn't look like a one season wonder, 11 games into the PL season?

Erm.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Diego Costa could face four-game ban after Skrtel clash.

Just ban the whole fucking team, Except Willian. :done


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Canal+ saying that Garde is close to joining Villa.

Although they said the same thing about us in January and here we are stuck with Stategy Steve


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

foxtel have lost the telecast rights for the premier league in 2016/17 to a telco called optus.

in the last 18 months it means they have lost the rights to champions league, la liga, premier league + a massive stuff up concerning serie a where we were promised coverage and then never ended up getting a game cos they stuffed up the contract.

at least cl, la liga and serie a + bundi and ligue 1 are on bein sports, but that's another subscription on top of foxtel. losing the premier league hurts foxtel a shitload because at least bein sport ran a channel through foxtel. optus dont, which would mean a FURTHER subscription which would be streaming based through notoriously dodgy internet.

but as usual, the consumer gets screwed out of what was a tremendous deal for us. it's all gone to shit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Kiz died just like his premier league rights :hogan


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

what did kiz get banned for?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



















The Chelsea fans on this board on life support










Noice



KENNY said:


> what did kiz get banned for?


For being woat

hehe


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



MrEvans said:


> He doesn't look like a one season wonder, 11 games into the PL season?
> 
> Erm.


Meant he will be successful (for his age and expectations) this season and will not be a one season wonder going into the next season.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



KENNY said:


> what did kiz get banned for?


I'm guessing

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/53713986-post38.html


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



steamed hams said:


> I fuckern hate Villa, the only team WOAT enough to give Chelsea points.


And Arsenal.

:wenger


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

*#FREEJIZ*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

LMFAO

I think we should make the most of this opportunity and air some of our grievances against Kiz

He told me to jump off a cliff the other day, any chance of adding a couple more days onto the ban?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

nah



also we were bad yesterday. i know that we only wheel WESLEY out for emergencies at this point but even thats probably not worth it. lukaku merked him and then coates & jones being his cb partners wasn't ideal. going forward we were alright and should have taken early chances better but there's no real excuse for defending like that. oshea and kaboul are needed badly and that says a lot for how dire our options are. i imagine cb is top of sams transfer list but january is still a while away. at least defoe and fletcher looked good. fletcher seems to have found some form which is nice


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

long overdue ban i believe, next in line are dwayneaustin and rush and all will be good in the hood as far as im concerned


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Kiz :mj2

This would have never happened on heskey forum.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Souljah Boy said:


> And Arsenal.
> 
> :wenger


Even in crisis, :jose still beats :wenger 

:lel


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



DENSPARK said:


> Even in crisis, :jose still beats :wenger
> 
> :lel


Crazy how spineless Arsenal get under Mou's Chelsea.

Never lost to them


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

did the ref celebrate dembele's goal ??


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Know this is not the European Football thread, but since its related to all comps in general, I'll say it here. van Gaal's presser yesterday for the CL game was one of the worst I have heard from him. Very depressing. Loads of excuses about the poor style of play - we don't train, players don't capitalize on chances, etc, etc - and seems to lack a clear idea on how to proceed forward. I'll pass on the usual Rooney boot-licking, that's normal nowadays and is probably part of a larger picture.

I think he's been okay for a transitional manager, but if he's reached the end of his rope this quick and can't turn it around, it might be better to look at other options next summer and let him go with thanks and mutual consent if he doesn't win a trophy and gets us 2nd/3rd/4th. I'd go so far as to say 2 years may be enough even if he does win an FA cup. Not a knee jerk reaction, if it wasn't for a lucky Spurs own goal and De Gea's heroics against Soton and Palace, we would be worse off. 

He only opts for a better system if his Plan A doesn't work or injuries take place, like the 4-3-3 last season. Very reluctantly at that. And simply waits for a chance to revert back to his old tactics. 

No sense in putting it off for one more year when Pep or Ancelotti might be available. And there are very few managers who can develop on this possession game rather than ripping it all apart and going in a completely new direction. I also think players are getting disillusioned with his constant habit of claiming they are at fault and accepting no blame on his own tactics, even Morgan, one of the quietest and professional players by far, has previously said that van Gaal was "different" to work with. Not a good sign.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Brendan Rodgers is available.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> long overdue ban i believe, next in line are dwayneaustin and rush and all will be good in the hood as far as im concerned


:hayden3 

Unfortunately for you i can wait until i'm in a rants thread before telling you you're a ****


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mourinho will almost certainly be gone after the Stoke match, no matter whether he wins or not.

The crisis never ends


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We should have waited to get Mou.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Spurs are looking good. 10 games unbeaten now. Getting abit worried about their form. Must beat them this sunday but we have loads of players missing for that match. Ramsey, Theo and Oxlade recently got injured. Then you have people like Welbeck, Wilshere and Rosicky already injured since the start of the season (or in Welbeck's case, start of May!)


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> did the ref celebrate dembele's goal ??


Either that or he just really exaggerates his hand signals :lel


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Time for our "we did good in Europe, now to lose away to Aston Villa with their new boss" match


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



DENSPARK said:


> Even in crisis, :jose still beats :wenger
> 
> :lel





Souljah Boy said:


> Crazy how spineless Arsenal get under Mou's Chelsea.
> 
> Never lost to them


You'd think with such a record against Wenger, Mou would stop talking about him every single time, wouldn't you?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

So, uh...



> James Montague ‏@JamesPiotr 15m15 minutes ago
> 
> Karim Benzema arrested over Mathieu Valbuena sex tape blackmail plot. Not something I expected to write today. http://ow.ly/Ue2LK


https://twitter.com/JamesPiotr/status/661844766737489920










EDIT — The Guardian is now reporting it as well. It is officially fucking LIT. :mark:



> Guardian sport Verified account
> ‏@guardian_sport
> 
> Karim Benzema arrested by police in sex-tape blackmail case http://gu.com/p/4dqdz/stw


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

^^^Insert midget porn joke here^^^


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Souljah Boy said:


> ^^^Insert midget porn joke here^^^


Come on, man. Have a little compassion*.







*Little Compassion was the midget's porn name


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Getting pretty tired of the BBC and their obsession with the stupid 'class of 92' :eyeroll


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Salford :mark:

Lold at that one lad throwing his tea over the notts county player


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We talking about semi-professional football clubs in here now? :tenay


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

THE MAGIC OF THE FA CUP

THIS IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT :woy


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Getting pretty tired of the BBC and their obsession with the stupid 'class of 92' :eyeroll


What you mean to tell me you don't like watching and listening to a bit of Phil?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ass of 92 :duck

Expecting a loss tomorrow. Stoke gonna take a :KLOPP on us


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mourinho out by Sunday pls. The crisis is starting to get sad now


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Your posts are beyond sad, yet you haven't left these football threads yet.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Getting pretty tired of the BBC and their obsession with the stupid 'class of 92' :eyeroll


They feel sorry for them seeing as LVG has frozen them out of the club.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Salford beating Notts County is a giant killing? What?

It's only magic if they make it through the third round. Other than that, couldn't care less about Salford.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



MrEvans said:


> Salford beating Notts County is a giant killing? What?
> 
> It's only magic if they make it through the third round. Other than that, couldn't care less about Salford.


magic of der cup lad

fa cup is the old cup in der world

A LEAGUE ONE SIDE AT FULL STRENGTH BEAT A OUT OF FORM, RESERVE PREMIER LEAGUE TEAM? GIIIANNNTTKILLLLAAHHH.

did i say magic of the cup lad?

FAIRYTALE STORY

HE IS JUST A PLUMBER/MY DENTIST/GUY WHO GIVES ME MY DAILY BACON ROLL

salt of the earth

grassroots

magic of the cup

Every fucking year.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We're shit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

but you won green light


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Just found out by personal experience that Pulis can make a grown man cry.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



KENNY said:


> but you won green light


I always win, brother


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

A better second half performance, West brom came for the draw so it was just a matter of trying to break them down. A nice finish from Lingard to get his first goal, he has surprised me as previously I didn't think he had enough to break into the first team. 

Also another clean sheet, and another good performance from Smalling.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Scored more than 1. Lingard on the scoresheet. Martial and Smalling doing well with Rooney having a decent game and actually getting SUBBED.

I'll take that.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Well, thank fuck for that.

Ugly as centuries of Norfolk inbreeding, but we desperately needed to grind out a win. Suitable tactics against a possession heavy side. Neil showing tactical flexibility at this level since last week, which is promising. Learning after the Newcastle fiasco. Keep the open as Mozza's mar free flowing football for the Bournemouth's and Sunderland's of this world.

Clean sheet with that defence and a post 2013 Ruddy took some doing tbf. Please buy some quality in January, ffs.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










:haha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

500+ minutes without conceding :cool2


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

And 1000+ minutes with Martial having the same facial expression...love the guy.

Regarding the game going on, Chelsea been hit by some voodoo jinx. Surely Roman won't sack Mourinho for this. He's not even there anyway.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Calling it now. Vardy to end the clean sheet streak.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Hopefully Vardy keeps scoring and Man United keep clean sheeting. 

The Vardy goal streak vs the clean sheet streak :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

If you look at this from the point of Chelsea this season rather than Chelsea as a whole club today did at least show some signs of improvement. This was the best we've controlled a league game in quite a while and our defence didn't have that much work to do. Obviously we were useless in attack and are in dire need of some creativity but hopefully with the two week break before the next game we'll have a chance to start fresh against a team of similar quality to ourselves.

Also we got a little screwed on decisions, the campaign is real :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

They just don't know how to play through a defence anymore. It's great passing in the middle of the park and then as soon as we enter the final third... DERP.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

*Nobody will care and rightfully so but Chelsea really are getting screwed on ref calls lately.*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Lol Costa trying to pick a fight with Steward. His cuntness was a lot more tolerable when he was scoring goals


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

scored more than 1 goal, Rooney even played alright, and we won. exciting times

Lingard has been quite nice since he's come into the first team, didn't think he would have the quality but he's starting to show some ability


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CHAD RADWELL said:


> *Nobody will care and rightfully so but Chelsea really are getting screwed on ref calls lately.*


you're right, nobody cares. This is hilarious


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Official match report from Chelsea doing the rounds:

_"The first major incident of the second half was a forearm smash into the jumping Nemanja Matic from guess who? Charlie Adam; with guess what outcome? Words from the ref but no yellow card."_

Seems like it was written by a frustrated 12 year old keyboard warrior.:lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Goku said:


> *you're right, nobody cares.* This is hilarious


Now I know how Bundesliga fans feel :mj2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> Now I know how Bundesliga fans feel :mj2


what does that even mean? the bundesliga gets screwed on ref calls?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I think Garde will actually do well. Dropping some of the shite from that squad immediately, can see him getting the best out of some of their signings. He's really highly regarded in France.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Yes HoL, that is clearly what I meant...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Still underdogs in this match but very happy with Garde's team selection.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Goku said:


> what does that even mean? the bundesliga gets screwed on ref calls?


No-one cares about the Bundesliga which tbh, outside of Bayern; they're not very good. Dortmund / Leverkusen and Wolfsburg have rotated around the limelight but people only really care about Bayern and that's only when they're in Europe beating a rival English team.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



MrEvans said:


> No-one cares about the Bundesliga which tbh, outside of Bayern; they're not very good. Dortmund / Leverkusen and Wolfsburg have rotated around the limelight but people only really care about Bayern and that's only when they're in Europe beating a rival English team.


i was talking about chelsea getting screwed over by refs.

thanks for your opinion of the bundesliga.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Goku said:


> i was talking about chelsea getting screwed over by refs.
> 
> thanks for your opinion of the bundesliga.


You seemed confused by Joel's point. I was simply clarifying since you were struggling.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rubber snakes :lmao idiots


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Solid point for Villa. Gardeiola dominating the Prem like I knew he would.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

What a strange game.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Arsenal and City both dropping points :woo


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Master tactician Jurgen Flopp outsmarted by Pardew :Jordan


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp is not a tactician. In fact, his biggest criticism at dortmund was his one dimensionality.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Spurs are looking really good. They dominated the game, think 3 games in 6 days may have been a factor at the end. Pochettino has done a great job and he's getting the best from guys like Lamela and Dembele, they were both excellent. Knew Kane would come good after that bad spell, he's a quality player. They can definitely finish 4th but they'll be devastated not to win that game.

Ozil's delivery is really incredible, those in swingers were glorious and could have had a few more assists.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

SCOTT DANN

LIEUTENANT DANN










WOOOOOOHOOOoooooWOOOOOOOOOO :KLOPP


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Ozil's delivery is really incredible, those in swingers were glorious and could have had a few more assists.


 I was delighted that he broke the PL assist for 6 assists in a row but he was poor today. So many misplaced passes. I think we were lucky to squeeze a goal near the end because we brought on three defensive minded players and Spurs were far better than us but I'll take the point. The international break came at the right time, we need the break. Players look knackered.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Pardiola bitches.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I think Ozil is the best passer of all time, am I the only one here?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Fighter Daron said:


> I think Ozil is the best passer of all time, am I the only one here?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

no way villa pick up another point all season. all their luck in one game.

top of the league and two best players back after the break. time to stop messing around.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

De Bruyne flopping HARD tho...for my fantasy team.

Will be interesting to see how him and Silva play together. Crazy talented front four. Don't see Aguero lasting though.

It's pretty amazing how Dembele can just go from being utterly useless to being close to unplayable in a short space of time. Such a talented player but fuck he should have been so much better.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mesut Ozil, mane. Mesut f'kin Ozil.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Goku said:


>


Xavi is the best distributor, no doubt. But as a creative passer and assister, I think Ozil is better.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

he isnt even the best passer in the prem


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Fighter Daron said:


> I think Ozil is the best passer of all time, am I the only one here?


Paul Scholes in his prime was a better passer than Özil will ever be. Absolute genius :banderas


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

2 Bundesliga titles? A CL Final? Nothing before ALAN FUCKING PARDEW!:mark:

Chelsea and Liverpool losing, Arsenal and Spurs drawing. Best weekend ever.

I honestly think Spurs can break into the top 4 under Poch. That Walker own goal win in the first game seems a very lucky break now, doubt we would get 3 points against them in this form.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Scholes, Beckham, Alonso, Xavi, Iniesta, Messi, Pirlo, Hagi, Riquelme, Modric, Totti, Valeron, Silva, Rui Costa, Pep, Ronaldinho, Kaka, are a few I would rate over Ozil, who is around the levels of players like Zidane, Deco, and Gerrard in terms of passing imo. If you're talking purely defence splitting passes or chance creation only, he moves higher up but the clear cut top 2 there are Messi and Ronaldinho.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Fighter Daron said:


> Xavi is the best distributor, no doubt. But as a creative passer and assister, I think Ozil is better.


Best ever? No idea. What does it even matter?

In terms of vision and ability to assist, he is elite. Atm, he is probably the best #10 in the world.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ozil isn't the best assister, but he is the best abrother :agree:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Kiz said:


> no way villa pick up another point all season. all their luck in one game.


Your WF stadium ban gave Villa the confidence to hold out.

Another clip for Calamity Joe's blunder reel as well. BUTLAND for England.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



steamed hams said:


> Your WF stadium ban gave Villa the confidence to hold out.
> 
> Another clip for Calamity Joe's blunder reel as well. BUTLAND for England.


i hope no city players ever play internationals ever, so yes pls


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

that shocking tackle on payet has meant he has a 3 month knee injury


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I know you were away from the forum for like a whole 10 days or whatever and may have forgotten some of the rules, Kiz

But you can't double-post in here

thx


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

He won the ball.

Footballers these days are nothing but pussies.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Future Trunks said:


> I know you were away from the forum for like a whole 10 days or whatever and may have forgotten some of the rules, Kiz
> 
> But you can't double-post in here
> 
> thx


pls dont spam and stick to the topic


we were bad on saturday, shot ourselves in the foot though. again, etc blah blah. defended fairly okay but it was clear Sam just wanted the point. which is fine if we'd actually got it but oh well. wouldn't have been as bad if norwich hadn't won. really the only teams i can see us finishing above (barely if @ all) are norwich bournemouth and villa. not that it matters if we dont start winning more games that aren't against newcastle


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I think the only saving grace for Norwich/Sunderalnd/Bournemouth/Villa is that around 30 points might even be enough to stay up this year. Expecting close to a record low requirement, either way.

Either way, it's going to be a long old season for all barring villa, unless they bring in some genuine quality in January. The squads available to each are fairly dreadful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Relegation 6 pointer in 2 weeks, @Andre :Seth


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> Relegation 6 pointer in 2 weeks, @Andre :Seth


Brother, you've clearly never heard of the legend of *insert team failing at something for weeks* then along come Norwich... Mourinho will cling on for a little while longer.

...and if Jose manages to break that tradition then he truly deserves to be sacked.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*






WADE FUCKING BARRETT

he's right :mj2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:lmao

Barrett fucking clowned him


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney getting buried 

:heston


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Inb4 @Irish Jet adds a Barrett sig.

Man in a Norwich shirt in the middle of that video. That's how far Rooney has fallen, even that guy was laughing.

Barrett really missed a golden chance there. Should have said "united fans, I've got some bad news for you... Rooney's 300k a week contract has another four years to run!"


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I knew Neville wouldn't be there, he still calls it WWF.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

gyan riggs looks like he's just gotten back from fucking his brother's wife or something

shrek could not look more out of place. or maybe he's the perfect stereotype for a wrestling fan. i dont know


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Probs got really really really really upset when Undertaker lost to Brock at Wrestlemania


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Of course he's out with the management staff, not his teammates. 

Can't wait so see Giggs as manager defending his form 2 years from now when he's still starting and we're in the relegation zone. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...lways-tell-the-full-story.html#?frame=3496510

Someone these are gold...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Official club website is biased towards club. Madness...

And tbh, apart from the Everton, Southampton and West Ham ones, they aren't that bad. We deserved to lose the City game, but Ramires' goal would have changed the complex of the game.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Actually feel a bit sorry for Rooney there (the clip from Raw) :mj2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Kiz said:


> gyan riggs looks like he's just gotten back from fucking his brother's wife or something
> 
> shrek could not look more out of place. or maybe he's the perfect stereotype for a wrestling fan. i dont know


Why are you back? Go back in the bin mate.

I have to say something Fitba related in this post or Shep will fine me. I think Sunderland will get relegated. Chelsea too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The stars are aligning for Moyes to take over at Stamford Bridge. :mark: (In the Sky Bet Championship of course)


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



steamed hams said:


> Actually feel a bit sorry for Rooney there (the clip from Raw) :mj2


He provides more to sports entertainment than he does to United nowadays :mj2


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

RIP Marton Fulop :sasha2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Paul Merson predicting United to miss out on the top 4 :bored

Shockingly, he's predicting Spurs to get 3rd :shocked:


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



DENSPARK said:


> Paul Merson predicting United to miss out on the top 4 :bored
> 
> Shockingly, he's predicting Spurs to get 3rd :shocked:


Have you seen either team play this season? Based off current form, it's a good prediction.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



MrEvans said:


> Have you seen either team play this season? Based off current form, it's a good prediction.


I'm not disagreeing with Merson about Spurs, I'm just shocked that he actually gave them credit for once :lol

He's also predicting Chelsea to sneak 4th :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

vinny sneezed which means he is out of the italy and spain friendlies with a calf problem


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

De Gea baffled by the exit of Javier Hernandez

De Gea's right

It was a huge mistake. Oh well. Martial's good but the connection with Hernandez was too deep. It'll take a while to get over.

Not particularly looking forward to De Gea potentially leaving either.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

He was never going to get regular game time tho


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Wasn't too bothered about Hernandez leaving, he was never going to be a regular starter and prefer Martial


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We've had Rafael, Fabio and a few others vastly overrated by WF Man United fans. But Hernandez may top them all.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I don't remember this bollocks when Forlan fucked off and pissed it in the Spanish league. Hernandez is a good finisher, last season aside, but he'd not get a game here. Anyone who thinks he'd do well in this United team needs to start focusing on a different sport. He'd be a squad player at best, and you lot would whinge at that.

Turns out negativity isn't my main pet hate here, overrating players is.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

it's more about having depth, Hernandez is not a quality player, just a great finisher but it'd be nice to have more than just Rooney, Martial and Wilson as our striking options. if we get an injury to one of Rooney or Martial we're already thin, Wilson is still raw, he'd be good to have as another option even if he was just a squad player


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

That opinion is perfectly fine, virtually what I've said myself. It's the garbage the rest are coming out with


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> it's more about having depth, Hernandez is not a quality player, just a great finisher but it'd be nice to have more than just Rooney, Martial and Wilson as our striking options. if we get an injury to one of Rooney or Martial we're already thin, Wilson is still raw, he'd be good to have as another option even if he was just a squad player


Pretty much - he'd have been good to have around.

I'm not saying he's world class but he's a useful player, particularly in the current scenario as has been pointed out in the above post.

I guess that I'm a bit biased because I like him as an individual, therefore the "connectedness" bit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> We've had Rafael, Fabio and a few others vastly overrated by WF Man United fans. But Hernandez may top them all.


i swear i said something similar to this but it didnt go through


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Leverkusen plays probably the most open high-paced games in Europe atm + their chance creation is excellent. Chicharito wouldn't have near the same amount of chances to score (or miss) at United.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Martial left Wembley on crutches. 

Fuck the international football. Fuck it all.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Smalling picks up a slight knock, Carrick on a stretcher, Martial with a bandaged foot.

All in pointless friendlies, makes it that much more painful.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Why Martial? Take Rooney instead! :mj2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:duck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> :duck


Laughing at injuries, of a Frenchman no less.

He's with the terrorists. Ban and arrest.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Accusations of terrorism should not be made lightly, Irish Republican Army Jet.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:woah


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

*popcorn gif*

should still beat Watford tbh


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney ill, Fellaini and Martial injured, Carrick and Valencia out medium to long term. Fuck.

Trust Rooney to get sick just when he was starting to look like a football player for a couple of games, and when we need him most. Now he will probably come back in shit form again:lol

And van Gaal still says Wilson needs "match rhythm", so probably won't start. But I think that might be to throw people off. 

Lingard - Wilson - Mata as the front 3 with Herrera, Basti and Morgan in a 4-3-3 would work. Not too fussed about Watford, should be able to nick a win with a Mata or Herrera goal, but I hope Martial is back for the CL game. PSV is a must win, once that's over, job's almost done for the group stages.

EDIT: Might try Memphis up top if Wilson really cannot start.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Time to mop the floor with Klopp and cause the Kop to strop. 

L'pool looked very open on the counter attack when they're pressing. Pacers gonna pace.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Great, another injury crisis :side:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I doubt United will beat Watford.Their attacking options are shot and Watford have been very good defensively.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Let's see if I got it all right.

Carrick out injured for a few weeks, Valencia out for 5 months, Shaw out for the season, Fellaini injured and out for a week in all probability, Rooney ill and out for a couple of games, Martial out injured for a couple of games as well.

And that's not even counting the fact that Wilson is apparently not match fit to play for 90 mins, Schweinsteiger and Schneiderlin might not be in the right frame of mind to play after the Paris attacks. AND in addition, not forgetting Smalling who's played every game, picked up a knock during the friendly and could be close to injury. Oh and injury prone Jones, always in the red zone anyway.

Well, van Gaal gets the best out of a crocked squad, so it will be interesting to see how we cope anyway.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Aguero vs Lovren 

lube pls 

pls lube


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

sakho gonna make a quick return


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Memphis scores, Herrera with a sublime assist. Gotta give van Gaal the Rooney headache all over again if these two put up a consistent performance today.

#StopBenchingAnder

EDIT: Injury curse strikes again


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Goodbye clean sheet streak :mj2


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I am glad we got that "10 hrs without conceding" thing off the back. Records like that are just jinxes. Better to lose the streak in a winning game than lose it by losing against PSV which would be damaging. 

But yeah, Morgan, Smalling and De Gea have the potential to form the meanest defense in Europe. Although Memphis will nick MOTM, I will vote for Morgan -- his blocks saved 2 goals today. Immense player.

Memphis had a brilliant game, hope he can nail a spot with consistent performances. Bastian was a fucking general --- ran the whole length of the pitch and was boss for the second goal. Smalling great as usual. De Gea seemed to be off with his kicking, but bailed us out again many times in the second half. Lingard was wasteful, but still a massive talent. 

Herrera and probably Jones (oh boy) injuries a pity, but hope we get most of the team back for selection soon. If Memphis and Rooney hit form, we have a nice selection up top, not bad at all.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

What a final 5 minutes to that game! Seemed to be very entertaining for the neutrals watching it and the game was a story of two halves.

First half United were the better team, Watford hardly created anything and De Gea was a bystander. The opening goal saw Memphis exude confidence afterwards, he just looked so good for the entire match and is probably the best he's played in a United shirt. The finish was lovely also. I enjoyed what will most likely be a rare partnership up top with him and Lingard, who ran his socks off today and made some really dangerous runs. As for the chemistry between them it was solid; both knew where to find the other, the quick one-two's were spot on and both caused the centrebacks problems all game with their pace and movement. Good showing from both and I'm really pleased for Memphis as he's had a really hard time so far, hopefully this will boost his confidence now.

Herrera was looking great for us and was creating the chances only to come off not long after the goal and that sort of derailed our momentum in attack. I found it very odd the tactical change LVG implemented, he had Pereira available and yet chose to bring Rojo on and switch to the infamous 3-5-2 formation, which has never worked for us. We did alright first half and the beginning of the second half but as time went on you could see our players were looking uncomfortable in that system, which has never worked for us in the past before. Watford could sense that and pressed our midfield well and our midfield was overran at times and Schneiderlin and Bastian had no protection whatsoever. LVG could have cost us the game with that stupid decision but at least we managed to secure the 3 points with a somewhat lucky own goal.

De Gea was also magnificent - his distribution was very off today except for that one lovely pass up to Lingard, which nearly created a chance from two passes. However, his lightning quick reflex saves is what stood out again, that is twice this season where the ball is a few inches past him and he somehow manages to react and get a glove to push it away/wide. Unreal! Especially due to the fact it took a deflection.

Smalling was a rock once again and nullified the Watford attack, Jones was also pretty good but again picks up his weekly injury... he's made of very cheap glass. Back to the Smalling/Blind partnership I presume.

Young had a solid showing, Blind I thought was excellent at left back and some of his passing was a pleasure on the eye! Schneiderlin was a workhorse once again and some of his interceptions were well-timed, he had a much better showing than Schweinsteiger, who was very sloppy at times. However, our weakest player was Mata... he was a passenger all game despite playing in his preferred position once Herrera went off. Some good moments here and there but overall, not very good.

A good first half performance, an okay start to the second half and then we fell apart for 30-40 minutes once the system change and weaknesses started to show but I'm ecstatic about the 3 points. Hope some players return from injury now with Jones and Herrera looking like they're out for a bit.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

rofl who concedes 4 to liverpool at home


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> rofl who concedes 4 to liverpool at home


vvvvvvvvv



MrEvans said:


> Time to mop the floor with Klopp and cause the Kop to strop.
> 
> L'pool looked very open on the counter attack when they're pressing. Pacers gonna pace.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

1st vs 2nd next week :mark:

Didn't I think I would be saying that about a game involving Leicester in November!



Didn't think I would be saying that about a game involving ourselves either tbh :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:mark: :mark: :mark: The KLOPP effect is real. We've taken 6 points off City and Chelsea away from home. What a world of difference from the Rodgers era.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

lazy, inept and mentally weak teams with a pitiful excuse of a back 4. nothing short of diabolical all over the park, other than joe. shouldve been 6. truly, truly bad. mangala and demi can never play together again


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Though the result helps United, would have still preferred a draw.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



MrEvans said:


> Time to mop the floor with Klopp and cause the Kop to strop.
> 
> L'pool looked very open on the counter attack when they're pressing. Pacers gonna pace.


:lmao

:klopp :klopp2 :klopp3 :KLOPP


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CamillePunk said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: The KLOPP effect is real. We've taken 6 points off City and Chelsea away from home. What a world of difference from the Rodgers era.


A little bit hyperbolic considering Rodgers very nearly won the League (including beating both Manchester clubs) and Klopp has only won 2/5 matches.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rugrat said:


> A little bit hyperbolic considering Rodgers very nearly won the League (including beating both Manchester clubs) and Klopp has only won 2/5 matches.


I'm talking specifically about winning away from home against the big clubs, which Rodgers failed to do even in that glorious season (save Moyes United). 

So no, nothing hyperbolic there at all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Watch us lose the next home game now, always happens with us. But for now I'm just salivating the fucking great win today, we were fantastic, lovely attacking play. 

Hopefully we can go on a bit of run now, mind you we shoukd have got a better result against Palace but poor finishing cost us, so.

Oh, good on Jamie Vardy too.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp came to mop the floor and the Kop watched us strop.

Shambolic.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CamillePunk said:


> I'm talking specifically about winning away from home against the big clubs, which Rodgers failed to do even in that glorious season (save Moyes United).
> 
> So no, nothing hyperbolic there at all.


But you counted Klopp's win against Chelsea this season who have been worse than Moyes' United. :draper2

Liverpool still beat City at home, and when they did play Chelsea and City away they had the two games crammed into three days. There's also the Sterling offside call that didn't go their way v City.

So the long and short is because he didn't win two games his whole tenure was awful, amirite?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The players gelled brilliantly today, the system we are now using worked like clockwork, or should I say Kloppwork. 

Great pressing when they need to, and nice, intricate attacking play. Real good signs today, despite how shit City were.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Okazaki's goal was hilarious.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



MrEvans said:


> Time to mop the floor with Klopp and cause the Kop to strop.
> 
> L'pool looked very open on the counter attack when they're pressing. Pacers gonna pace.





MrEvans said:


> Klopp came to mop the floor and the Kop watched us strop.
> 
> Shambolic.


:Brock

Brilliant result even though City's defence helped us immensely. Truly was more a case of them playing so bad rather than is playing really well. That being said our front four did link up well and made the most of city's shit defending. Here's hoping for more of the same.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Lol could have been 5 or 6 goals. Title race gon be real interesting


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CGS said:


> Truly was more a case of them playing so bad rather than is playing really well.


Some classic CGS negativity :mj

and spelling


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> Time to mop the floor with Klopp and cause the Kop to strop.
> 
> L'pool looked very open on the counter attack when they're pressing. Pacers gonna pace.


Totally mopped the floor with us (Y)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We are a big club? :mj

City were shambolic defensively, like absolutely terrible for the first two goals, but Liverpool looked great as well. I'll take back some of the negative stuff I've said about Coutinho. From what I've seen so far he's looked good under Klopp better than he has recently under Brendao anyways. Pretty interesting season we will have, with City/United/Arsenal all looking for the title but stumbling along the way, while Leicester cruise their way to winning the league, with Vardy winning Golden Boot.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rockhead said:


> Pretty interesting season we will have


:yoda


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rockhead said:


> City were shambolic defensively, like absolutely terrible for the first two goals, but Liverpool looked great as well. I'll take back some of the negative stuff I've said about Coutinho. From what I've seen so far he's looked good under Klopp better than he has recently under Brendao anyways. Pretty interesting season we will have, with City/United/Arsenal all looking for the title but stumbling along the way, *while Leicester cruise their way to winning the league, with Vardy winning Golden Boot.*


Hamez Vardinho is also favourite for the PFA Player of the Year too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Vardy breaking the record against United next week is just too perfect not to happen


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Phil Jones would have stopped him if he wasn't cursed.

His pace against Blind will not be pleasant.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*




























And I'm still #1 in fantasy.

Fuckern Noice


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

City are fucking shite. End of story.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

pls tell me you know the tweet is fake right

9th place and europa. 3rd place and next round of the cl. who's shite m8's


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Future Trunks said:


> Some classic CGS negativity :mj
> 
> and spelling


Yep that's right Ignore the part on me praising our attacking frontline why don't ya DA :draper2

No comment on the other sentence :side:

Seriously we did indeed play well both offensively and defensively but let's not act like City being so shambolic didn't help us at all. If their defence was awake things would have probably ended a lot Closer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

It's alright, CGS, you must not change who you are as a person :mj

If we had won the title in 13/14, you would still have been in here with one or two negative lines, saying something like no European games helped us, or every other team was sub-par or solar flares from the sun threw the whole planet out of whack for a season

We still like you :mj


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Kiz said:


> 9th place and europa. 3rd place and next round of the cl. who's shite m8's


City are shite. Please read above Kiz, i just said it :klopp3



Future Trunks said:


> We still like you :mj


Do we?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Future Trunks said:


> It's alright, CGS, you must not change who you are as a person :mj
> 
> If we had won the title in 13/14, you would still have been in here with one or two negative lines, saying something like no European games helped us, or every other team was sub-par or solar flares from the sun threw the whole planet out of whack for a season
> 
> We still like you :mj


It would have been true to be fair :side:

What can I say I've been stung by this team too many times to fully buy into any hype we get :mj2



Rush said:


> Do we?


Yes. Yes you do :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Kiz said:


> 9th place and europa. 3rd place and next round of the cl. who's shite m8's


Both of you.

:fergie


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rush said:


> City are fucking shite. End of story.


Coming from a team that's made the top 4 once in the past 6 seasons. 1 result doesn't make a season, Rush. Remember that when you come 6th pls.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

only beat watford cos the ex con clenched on the ball like he did in the showers each night tho


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The Philosophy wants Ronaldo apparently. Though van Gaal did say that all clubs would want him in general, and that he looks at many players and not just Ronaldo. But then, that wouldn't be exciting headlines would it, to quote his full sentence?

An ageing diva and a fading pitbull potentially reunited until 2019 on fat contracts -- terrific. But to be perfectly fair, Ronaldo is good for atleast one more league title. And the reception he would get.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ronaldo would be our best player, even if he is declining. I'd only want him if Rooney's to fuck off. Need to let Martial and Depay develop, that should be the priority. Although Memphis will probably be dropped when Rooney returns anyway.

Spurs are looking seriously impressive.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> The Philosophy wants Ronaldo apparently. Though van Gaal did say that all clubs would want him in general, and that he looks at many players and not just Ronaldo. But then, that wouldn't be exciting headlines would it, to quote his full sentence?
> 
> An ageing diva and a fading pitbull potentially reunited until 2019 on fat contracts -- terrific. But to be perfectly fair, Ronaldo is good for atleast one more league title. And the reception he would get.


I personally hope we stay away from Ronaldo & he goes elsewhere. A Lot of mufc fans still see him as this inside winger but not been even close to a winger for at least the last 2 years, his now a 9 & his a pure pen box goal scorer. I watching him v Barca it struck me how hard he now finds it to motor past players like once did more so if match him for pace which shows as not fast with ball at his feet anymore & when is more then 1 player comes towards him he won't dare take then on anymore he look for safe pass. He barely features out wide he wants stay around middle/CB & what happening last season before turn on the year is Real Madrid playing Isco LW, James rw & Ronny & Benzema up top in a 4-4-2 but worked cos had 2 willing workers out wide that also creative & support attack & happy link up play drifting inside & give service to Ronaldo & happy give him service & play around & for him & Ronaldo had a strike partner in Benzema who drags CBS away to open up spaces & makes runs off ball to stretch the play so Ronaldo find more room in box to smash in goals providing got the service. But Perez wants bale in the 11 & can't have bale & Ronaldo in same 11 cos to similar in way both want to play & since February-March time when Ronaldo hit 30 he has slowed down a lot physically & mentally he now more interested in life outside & after football now hence why his got own movie & in lot non football related commercials & doing more TV appearances which I expect he will do more of in 2016 as well. 

His been very average to below par all year long but as this current year progresses I actually think got worse bit by bit. It struck me more this season just how drastic some changes are I remember when use miss chance or gk pull off a great save use throw his famous hissy fit but now just shrugs shoulders or walks away & no longer interested in passing to his team mates around box soon gets ball on outside of box he shots every time never once getting head up look around him, he link up in build up is really poor & slow now. When double marked or players closes his down 1 v 1 not as electric as once way so isn't able get past players like once was & he often passes back rather then take on players. Whilst he never someone work backwards or hard off the ball it's now more issue to often stays high up pitch most time offside walking back & soon loses ball no anger anymore no desire just gets on with it. It's fine having player like him in 11 but have have team built around him who give him quality service so he can deliver the goods & Real Madrid have stars to do this but even they are now struggling to accommodate Ronaldo failing & let's be honest here we as Manchester United team do not have talent of attack Real Madrid do collectively or individually speaking so buying Ronaldo wouldn't even solve anything he be luxury player that need then buy Isco/hazard on LW a muller or griezmann as a 9/10 & James/Costa at rw sadly all those players are currently unavailable & cost shit ton themselves anyway. 

Ronaldo not worth it the wages wants plus bare min 3 year deal at 31 he come back to team that he already won everything with first time & team that complete overhauled heck even staff around carrington like chef or Albert the boot cleaner has since left & above team at board level it's total different now. Ronaldo himself hasn't been mentally with it all year & I expect come 2016 he appear in more stuff outside football as well & lvg is rigid manager as is Benitez & expect players to fit into role they are given whilst Ronaldo not like that he expects team function around him. I don't doubt Ronaldo works hard training wise or that he couldn't still get 15-20 goals a season but as Man Utd fans I look at Rooney who here till 2019 & it's sad watching him now I would feel same with Ronaldo if returned with us as reckon he would actually decline faster in PL cos it's quicker league then la liga & more games & physically more demanding here so think do him more harm being in Premier league then would do good. Easy say we'll give us 1 league title maybe just as RvP did but then what are we left with? Cos after that its what next have replace him which won't like so kick up fuss & short term fix when as a club under lvg one the best thing he done is just re energise a old fading team with fresh young hungry talents & trying build young team, as seen with martial now that's 100% right players for us I want next big star not proven world star who is currently fading at wrong age on high wages who wants lengthy deal. I'm more excited about depay & martial gradual improvement & potential then I would ever be about re signing Ronaldo cos it's short term fix & we're building next team if I want a winger who think could potentially rip it up then Felipe Anderson at lazio has got superstar written all over him or Sane at Schalke another one worth mentioning. 

I imagine Ronaldo is also playing a game trying get Perez into a corner to force him hands to see who bites but unlike 2013 summer I don't think Woodward will be so keen to open up doors first reckon want Ronny & mendas to do chasing & nor do I feel like Ronaldo have as many suitors anymore & read it like lvg being open saying sure Ronaldo a great player & never say never but don't see us going full on get Ronaldo mode if anything think we may sign a rw in January & not be shocked if went back in for mane who become big fan of & Felipe Anderson next summer & reckon Ronaldo stay in Europe for 2-3 years then head to USA afterwards & psg think pay money Ronaldo & mendas wants & real will demand & Ronaldo go there to replace Ibra who leave them on a free next summer. It's move makes more sense as at team that set up already to dominate its own league & not as if psg dont create chances & psg will feel like signing Ronaldo ticks off the boxes of what brings money wise have star Ronaldo at team & his that star player that kick then on in CL considering what already have there already. 

Also for arsenal fans it appears Coqelin has done his MCL in his knee. Means his now out for anywhere between 3-6 months depending on how bad injury it is but Wenger must now go after a cdm in January as arteta is not good enough anymore & lack depth in that area anyway but until sign someone else without coquelin arsenal have no one else in cm area who does dirty work in their team like he does. Going be heck of task for arsenal now coquelin out until can fix mistake made in summer of not signing another cdm as cover.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

4-1 against West Ham is a fantastic result for Spurs, could have easily had a couple more.

By the way, could you imagine both Ronaldo and Rooney on United's wage bill bama4


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Alli and Dier are getting all the plaudits but Dembele is finally fulfilling his potential this season. Recently he's reminded me of more skilful Yaya Toure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



MrEvans said:


> Coming from a team that's made the top 4 once in the past 6 seasons. 1 result doesn't make a season, Rush. Remember that when you come 6th pls.


I said end of story m8 :klopp4


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Coquelin out for 2 months. Now if either Sanchez or Özil could get injured :evil


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

well the last time we went three at the back we let in 6. but we also looked good going forwards. plus oshea/kaboul might be better choices to partner coates than billy jones and wes brown. still with palaces pace if we get caught with the wing backs up the pitch it could be messy. but also if we sit deep we could also struggle to break b/c cattermole mvila and larsson is a fairly defensive midfield three. guess we'll just kick it up to fletchers head and hope defoe can get the flick ons. true big sam way. 



oh and wickhams nailed on to score obviously. or play a blinder


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> The Philosophy wants Ronaldo apparently. Though van Gaal did say that all clubs would want him in general, and that he looks at many players and not just Ronaldo. But then, that wouldn't be exciting headlines would it, to quote his full sentence?
> 
> An ageing diva and a fading pitbull potentially reunited until 2019 on fat contracts -- terrific. But to be perfectly fair, Ronaldo is good for atleast one more league title. And the reception he would get.


Only way I'd take him back is if its to replace Rooney as the face of the brand. 

Don't want both on the decline taking up spots in the team.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



DENSPARK said:


> Coquelin out for 2 months. Now if either Sanchez or Özil could get injured :evil


Precisely what happens when you have to rely on already injury-prone players like Wilshere, Theo, Rosicky, and Chamberlain.

This was so coming.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Brandon Flowers said:


> Only way I'd take him back is if its to replace Rooney as the face of the brand.
> 
> Don't want both on the decline taking up spots in the team.


Mendes ruled it out as expected. 

But I get why van Gaal name dropped Ronaldo now, right after the Clasico debacle and with Madrid in a mess. Its probably a little revenge for Perez calling United's transfer dealings naive and for the De Gea saga. Just trying to troll Madrid when they are down, don't think Ronaldo is a real target. More likely Bale, though I am divided on that due to the price tag.

If you think this sounds too childish for a top club, you have to stop and think that both Woodward and van Gaal really believed Ramos could sign for United when the truth was obvious and were spamming Bayern's inbox with bids for Muller. So not really too far-fetched to consider.

Oh, regarding Arsenal. Just regretting they didn't sign Schneiderlin now, I suppose. But Carvalho seems like a legit target for them more than Bender, wonder if they can just get him in the January window.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ronaldo going back to United would get me really emotional, our son coming back home. :mark:

Though I have to somewhat agree with @The Monster on Ronaldo coming back to United not being really all THAT good. I know it's THE Cristiano Ronaldo but recently he hasn't been all that impressive (not in Ronaldo standards anyway). Ronaldo deeply cares about his teammates and his manager, with Sir Alex Ferguson he played like a god for a reason. That being said, I still want Ronaldo back and hope my pessimism is proven wrong if he comes back.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Gandhi said:


> Ronaldo deeply cares about his teammates and his manager, with Sir Alex Ferguson he played like a god for a reason.


You're joking right? Ronaldo is one of the most self-centred players in football history. He's tried to steal goals off teammates, he didn't celebrate Ramos' equalizer in the CL final, he's even thrown strops when his own team have scored. He fell out with Mourinho and appears to have already fallen out with Benitez.

That being said, it does make me chuckle that some of you are sceptical about signing him. He's still miles better than anyone else in the Man Utd squad. As for Bale, he has 8 goals in 2015, all against bottom feeder teams. No goals since August. Besides, Perez won't sell his golden goose.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Seb said:


> You're joking right? Ronaldo is one of the most self-centred players in football history. He's tried to steal goals off teammates, he didn't celebrate Ramos' equalizer in the CL final, he's even thrown strops when his own team have scored. He fell out with Mourinho and appears to have already fallen out with Benitez.
> 
> That being said, it does make me chuckle that some of you are sceptical about signing him. He's still miles better than anyone else in the Man Utd squad. As for Bale, he has 8 goals in 2015, all against bottom feeder teams. No goals since August. Besides, Perez won't sell his golden goose.


You misunderstand my words. Ronaldo cares about how players make HIM look good, I'm aware of that. Ronaldo cares about how a manager values him (though that's something most players are guilty of).

All this being said, of course I deeply want Ronaldo back but I won't just say that I'm 100% sure that'd be a good thing for United and I care more about Manchester United than I do Cristiano Ronaldo. Am I mostly sure he'd help United though? Definitely. Ronaldo already is a superb player, and the fact that he loves his Manchester fanbase and the feel of playing for United would motivate him to play excellently. No matter where Ronaldo goes, he's still a hero to United.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Gandhi said:


> Ronaldo going back to United would get me really emotional, our son coming back home. :mark:
> 
> Though I have to somewhat agree with @The Monster on Ronaldo coming back to United not being really all THAT good. I know it's THE Cristiano Ronaldo but recently he hasn't been all that impressive (not in Ronaldo standards anyway). Ronaldo deeply cares about his teammates and his manager, with Sir Alex Ferguson he played like a god for a reason. That being said, I still want Ronaldo back and hope my pessimism is proven wrong if he comes back.


CR would score 40 goals on the premier league, dude.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Seb said:


> Besides, Perez won't sell his golden goose.


a golden goose that lays 8 eggs a year

:duck
(b/c we don't have laughing goose).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney has made the shortlist for the FifaPro 11. Richly deserved Wayne, been in outstanding form for the past year, first name in the teamsheet, hardly put a foot wrong, an inspiration to all aspiring footballers. Hope to see him playing this magnificently for years to come, proud to have him as our captain. 

#England'sLion


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Can't use apostrophes in hashtags m8


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Can't use apostrophes in hashtags m8



i'd rather be grammatically correct.

James Wilson going out on loan to Brighton, makes sense with the abundance of attacking players we currently have...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Sturridge out again tonight with a new foot injury. I hope we're in the market for a striker come Jan tbh.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Nevermind this Pep and Messi circle jerk... City linked with a new LB :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



united_07 said:


> i'd rather be grammatically correct.
> 
> James Wilson going out on loan to Brighton, makes sense with the abundance of attacking players we currently have...


He's not getting a look in anyways.

The Januzaj loan looks so bizarre now though. He's further down the pecking order at Dortmund than he was with us, unsurprisingly so given they have much better attackers. We're so weak in those areas, he easily could have established himself in the team.

A motivated Ronaldo would be the best player in the league. I'd love to see him replace Rooney but it would just be too much to have both of them here at the expense of the younger players. I've actually soured a bit on Bale too, with his horrible form and the fact that he always seems to be carrying an injury.

We've been linked with Robben too. Same sort of situation as Ronaldo although he may be better value. Bayern already have his replacements on board.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I think the reason Tuchel isn't playing him is because they don't get to keep him. They weren't going to develop another team's player over their own. He is definitely better than the likes of Hoffman, and would've played more if they had an option to keep him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

So according to my potentially unreliable calculations Manchester United are averaging a goal every 66.66 minutes in all competitions.

However when Ander Herrera is playing behind a striker not named Wayne Rooney we're averaging a goal every 26.6 mins. 

*The More You Know*

(slow day at work)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'm afraid we're gonna need some proof in the form of an excel sheet, or at least some rough notes

Can't be going around trusting the mathematics of some faceless stranger on the internet without the numbers to back it up


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Lingard and Rojo out. Oh well, predictable. Hard for Lingard though, just when he was getting starts.

Would like to see a front 4 of Pereira, Rooney, Mata and one of Martial/Memphis up top. Start with Martial, bring on Memphis if it doesn't work, perhaps. Pereira could be more clinical than Lingard and deserves a start, though van Gaal is always too cautious for away games and might not play him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Attack is definitely gonna be Depay, Mata, Martial then Rooney.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Gonna be SO FUCKING ERECT today when we smash Palace and Mitrovic breaks Cabaye's legs and headbutts Pardew into a coma.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> Lingard and Rojo out. Oh well, predictable. Hard for Lingard though, just when he was getting starts.
> 
> Would like to see a front 4 of Pereira, Rooney, Mata and one of Martial/Memphis up top. Start with Martial, bring on Memphis if it doesn't work, perhaps. Pereira could be more clinical than Lingard and deserves a start, though van Gaal is always too cautious for away games and might not play him.


DdG 
Young Smalling blind Matteo 
Morgan Basti 
Mata rooney depay 
Martial 

Has to be the 11 today. Gutted about Jesse injury his been playing well since come into the 11 hopefully it's just a slight injury & be back ASAP along with Herrera who we miss so much in the 11.

I doubt lvg will put pereira in the team it would make our team exciting in that i would live to see what he could do cos likes dribble with ball at pace & take players on but I would have him in the 11 above ahead of Rooney as attack have more creativity & speed in its attack but all know Rooney shall always play regardless.

Can imagine vardy will try & islote himself with blind rather then Smalling whenever Leicester are attacking our defence. Also quite sure that Basti hit the wall again this game & go off around 55min again but he was shattered v psv in mid week yet when went off our passing game went to shit from cm area but hopefully today he can go off & carrick come in for him & won't lose much control or passing rhythm in our team instead.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mcnair is starting

Also, Villa are done if they lose to Watford. 5pts going into december would be embarrassing


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

So today is either an amazing day for United fans or a wretched day for United fans.

da suspense


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Darmian and Young worked so well last time. 

Injuries have completely fucked us, again. We could get hammered here.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

DEAR PARDS

IS IT TOO LATE NOW TO SAY SORRY?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

great 3-5-2...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670640887379181568


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Don't think so, think it might just be Blind at LB.

Seriously poor side though. Martial aside there's no pace at all. Huge game for McNair, I do rate him but difficult game to come into. Depay and Schneiderlin getting dropped is very harsh, they were probably our best players last week.

Leicester should be winning.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Gonna get banged.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Vardy!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We're gonna concede 5 again :mj2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

can't understand why van gaal has gone with 3-5-2 with 2 slow players in the centre of midfield when Leicester were aways going to sit back absorb pressure and hit on the counter


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

God bless Basti

Get the cancers Rooney and Carrick off


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Delighted for the German. So undeserved.

If Rooney was a horse he'd have been shot long ago. The worst player in the league. No hyperbole. None.

We're dreadful. Keane in.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Poor Ruud.

Love Basti, what a general. Twice as tall as Rooney. 

Basti bailing out van Gaal does not excuse the poor play going on. Even the injuries excuse cannot hold water when quality players like Mata appear lifeless. We don't need a Neymar to get a couple of goals every game and play like we want to win. Players like Mata, Martial and Herrera are enough for that. Its all on the manager.

If this Rooney love-in has anything to do with favoritism behind the scenes by Giggs or somebody associated with the club, they should be ashamed of themselve as they are betraying the club. I still can't believe van Gaal for all his faults favors Rooney all by his lonesome and the fact that Scholes et al seem to defend him suggest something else is going on.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Did not think Vardy was gonna manage it. Congrats to him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Darmian is complete fucking trash.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Would honestly prefer Adam Rooney to Wayne Rooney nowadays :mj4


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We have become experts at drawing games.

Only good thing to take away from this game is that Rooney was subbed. Shows what van Gaal really thinks about him. Memphis was not on fire, but he certainly has more to give than Rooney.

As for the young players, Memphis, Darmian and Martial -- all looked good at some point in the season and have faded. Its hard to judge if Darmian is truly shit or not. There is absolutely no doubt that van Gaal's tactics have taken a toll on the attacking instincts and desire of the players, to deny it is a joke as Memphis and Martial are absolutely not this shit. So their true potential is moot. If Darmian really is bad, then it is again the manager's fault for selling Rafa, ignoring Clyne and buying him.

By Jan-Feb, it will be clear if van Gaal deserves to continue next season.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

* أزمة*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:applause

Jamie Vardy. Take a bow, son.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

duncan watmore imo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The second half was better, more controlled, very Van Gaalish.

Darmian, Carrick and Rooney all with 0/10 displays. Just absolutely awful in every area. I swear Carrick lost every challenge he went into. Schneiderlin shouldn't have been dropped, he's struggled in Europe but has been very good in the league.

Rooney getting taken off was the highlight of the game. Hopefully the dictatorship is over Herrera starts when he's fit. Not hopeful.

We still could have won it, albeit via corners. Schweinsteiger was winning everything at both ends of the pitch. Smalling was amazing, again. Having a POTY type campaign. No surprise Vardy's goal came when he was 60 odd yards away. 

Not a terrible result and could be the beginning of something special if this is the end of Rooney Rule.

EDIT:



> "Wayne Rooney was limping and that is why I changed him. I already wanted to change one of the strikers because they were not always running in behind. There were some times when if we were quick we had space to do that but we didn't so that is why I wanted to bring Memphis in. Maybe I would have changed Martial."


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










chat shit get banged


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

im sure when people cant sleep in the future, their friends will just pop in dvds of manchester united's 2015-16 season and they'll be good to go.

Why the fuck do i keep watching utd games, good God


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Blamed Leicester's "compact defense" in his post match interview, the same old excuse about teams sitting deep. The same Leicester who have conceded 21 goals this season so far. Yeah, their defense is as world class as our attack at the moment.

I blame Pellegrini for this. His bus parking tactics at OT gave our manager an excuse to claim all other clubs are somehow afraid to play football against us, when the reality is that they are smart enough to know this is the best way to draw or beat us.

Nobody expects Louis to win the title due to transition and all that, but with 200 mil spent, you could expect him to stop whining about anti-football tactics by other teams and try to find a way to get the best out of his players. And not directly criticize individuals like McNair and Memphis in the interviews.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

it's amusing because a tight defensive effort away from home was a refreshing sight to see. obviously the game was an absolute shocker but we rarely have 90 mins of very tight defending.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Make it stop











#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Gonna be SO FUCKING ERECT today when we smash Palace and Mitrovic breaks Cabaye's legs and headbutts Pardew into a coma.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Totally flaccid


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Totally flaccid


Get help...I would.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Relegation party, hams?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Diego Costa's reaction to not being subbed:

https://streamable.com/xin3


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



steamed hams said:


> Get help...I would.












don't ask wtf is going on in this gif


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Not sure we deserved to win that dull affair but I'll take the 3 points. :hb


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



> So I’ve been getting a bit of “heat” overnight – mostly from Leicester fans, but not entirely – for pointing out that Jamie Vardy is a racist. Vardy, in case you’re not aware, was caught on camera abusing a man of east Asian origin in a casino in August. The responses seem to fall into four main categories. Let’s deal with them one at a time.
> 
> 1) Who cares?
> 
> ...


chat shit get banged


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Six points off the top :KLOPP


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Huge games coming up for Van Gaal. 

Honestly think he's a few more points lost and a bad result in Germany away from being sacked. The fans are already more vocally frustrated than they even were under Moyes, in Old Trafford at least. His one saving grace has been the poor form of the other teams, you'd have expected Arsenal or City to be well ahead and we've been lucky Chelsea decided to be shit. It's actually looking like a missed opportunity for us, had we played 11 men in most games we might actually be ahead ourselves.

Spurs and Liverpool are gaining and we're struggling to break down every team we play, at least while Rooney is there. Can see another struggle coming against West Ham. He'll probably go with 3 at the back for a while too, which the fans I'm sure will love.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CamillePunk said:


> Not sure we deserved to win that dull affair but I'll take the 3 points. :hb


Not sure if you watched the same game i did. Swansea were never in it and never looked like scoring. 



Bones said:


> chat shit get banged


Journalist is a bit of a numpty though. Vardy got fined, apologised to the guy, the money went to a charity of the guy who got abused choice. Doesn't mean you forget about the incident but you don't keep on punishing someone who has already been punished.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rush said:


> Not sure if you watched the same game i did. Swansea were never in it and never looked like scoring.
> 
> 
> 
> Journalist is a bit of a numpty though. Vardy got fined, apologised to the guy, the money went to a charity of the guy who got abused choice. Doesn't mean you forget about the incident but you don't keep on punishing someone who has already been punished.


Lol no I agree with you, "journalist" is a moron. Guaranteed wouldnt have wrote anything if Vardy wasn't in the headlines.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Huge games coming up for Van Gaal.
> 
> Honestly think he's a few more points lost and a bad result in Germany away from being sacked. The fans are already more vocally frustrated than they even were under Moyes, in Old Trafford at least. His one saving grace has been the poor form of the other teams, you'd have expected Arsenal or City to be well ahead and we've been lucky Chelsea decided to be shit. It's actually looking like a missed opportunity for us, had we played 11 men in most games we might actually be ahead ourselves.
> 
> Spurs and Liverpool are gaining and we're struggling to break down every team we play, at least while Rooney is there. Can see another struggle coming against West Ham. He'll probably go with 3 at the back for a while too, which the fans I'm sure will love.


We will lose or draw against Wolfsburg while the other game goes in our favor to squeak through to the Last 16, and get eliminated by the big teams. In the PL, we will continue to hover around the Top 4 with boring displays thanks to a decent run of fixtures and injuries/inconsistencies of rivals. 

van Gaal will keep his job till the end of the season, getting top 4 due to his luck and our defense, after which Woody will probably ask him to resign if a better manager is available. If van Gaal stays on for the third season, the likelihood of De Gea leaving is much greater as the players do not seem to particularly be fond of working under him.

Seeing United matches are so dull, the only bit of excitement I can look forward too is the final set of CL group stage matches. Arsenal vs Olympiakos, our group, the Chelsea-Porto-Kiev situation, BATE vs Roma all throw up interesting possibilities. The PL table will take time to settle, so its not particularly interesting at the moment.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

whilst Vardy is a detestable little grub, he's copped his fine and apologised, agree with RUSH on that

I am struggling to watch our games these days, our football is so slow and laboured, Rooney is totally gassed and our attacking play as a whole is non existent most of the time :mj2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

at least vardy didn't blackmail his teammate for street cred.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney :ti what a fraud.

Also what happened to LVG is a tactical genius? apart from the little run in the big games last season i've seen nothing of the sort, unless getting mugged off a few times by Gary Monk counts.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We China now....

$400m for 13% fuck me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'd rather buy a 100% fuck from Marty's Ma for £5, Wkd

Your prices are far too extravagant


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671641235325624320
IRON MIKE COMING HOME TO SAVE US :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Future Trunks said:


> I'd rather buy a 100% fuck from Marty's Ma for £5, Wkd
> 
> Your prices are far too extravagant


£5 for a scouser? ergh. :grin2:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671641235325624320
> IRON MIKE COMING HOME TO SAVE US :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


possibly the saddest thing i've ever read.

and i read robert enke's biography


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Insert @WOOLCOCK train joke


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671782877563133955

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671784981832839168
Barca should have sold us Messi instead of DA YOUNG GAWD GERRI


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

You know what's the worst thing? That little punk thinks he's Messi.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Messi wants to be Deulofeu.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672068099319861248
:redknapp


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Dam gonna miss Neville's punditry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Liverpool away from home :woah


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*








+ 1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Origi proving he is indeed better than Lukaku.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The scenes when klopp wins a trophy 5 months in


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp's teeth are so yellow. 

He needs to make a trip to Rodgers' dentist.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

ORIGI


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Divock fucking Origi. Take a bow, son. 

Nice to see Sturridge on the score sheet again too, probably be injured for the weekend now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We're good at football :KLOPP

Wanted Everton in the draw but happy to settle for Stoke :ken

Just hope Walters used up all his GOATness during the playoffs for Ireland :woah


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Strikers are scoring. :mj2 What a time to be alive.

Superb cross from BRAD SMITH on the Origi header.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The outside of the foot pass from Can for Sturridge's second goal


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

And much like Undertaker he'll soon go back on the shelf for several months. :sad: 

All the Liverpool goals :cool2:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3glfgn_l4-gs_tech


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*











:klopp5


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

all dat KLOPPTIMISM suddenly 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Liverpool only 6pts off the top you say? :mj


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Renegade™ said:


> all dat KLOPPTIMISM suddenly 8*D


We've been in good form other than, and to quote klopp, that fucking loss vs crystal palace


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672067109682327553



Joel said:


> Liverpool only 6pts off the top you say? :mj


How does it feel to be closer to last than 4th? :klopp4


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

how does it feel to be top


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> how does it feel to be top


Ask me at the end of the season :klopp4


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

what season


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp is such a brilliant manager. He'll have them competing for the title very soon. We should have done everything to get him. 

Instead we'll have more of the 3-5-2 and the philosophy until we finally give the job to the Welsh guy who looks more like a constantly shocked deaf mute than a football manager.

Save_us_G.Nev.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Klopp is such a brilliant manager. He'll have them competing for the title very soon. We should have done everything to get him.
> 
> Instead we'll have more of the 3-5-2 and the philosophy until we finally give the job to the Welsh guy who looks more like a constantly shocked deaf mute than a football manager.
> 
> Save_us_G.Nev.


How do you know Neville will be better than Giggs?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rugrats in Toyland said:


> How do you know Neville will be better than Giggs?


Gut feeling. He was captain ahead of him, is a far better communicator and has shown a great understanding of the game in his punditry, which I know is very different to management but still, he was exceptional. I've seen bits and pieces of Giggs and he just doesn't strike me as having any great managerial qualities. Would love to be wrong as I legit love the man. I think Neville will do well at Valencia.

Rooney's out tomorrow. Van Gaal saying the injury is pretty nasty and worse than expected. Delightful news.

Sadly Herrera's still injured so we'll probably struggle, Memphis and Martial should offer more of a threat.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney out :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

any other year I'd say missing Rooney would be a loss, but this season yaaaaaas :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

looking forward to seeing something like a front 4 of Martial, Memphis, Lingard and Mata, and Perieria gettin on as well, but probably end up with Fellaini up top


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Brandon's Christmas Cracker said:


> Rooney out :mark:


It's like an early Christmas present :drose


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney being injured is a shame, but at the same time is also good for the team obviously. I honestly do hope when he does come back he's in form, I really miss when Rooney shined at United because despite him fucking up he still is a huge player for United. All this being said, sorry golden boy, the gods & goddesses want what's best for the might & glory of Manchester.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Congrats United on the good news.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Man Utd fans celebrating an injury to one of their own players legends. Bottom of the barrel stuff.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Man Utd fans celebrating an injury to one of their own players legends. Bottom of the barrel stuff.


We're not celebrating him being injured (I'm not anyway, and I doubt people here are cunts who celebrate anybody innocent getting injured), we're happy he's not going to play and screw us over next time United play. So yeah, we're just happy he's not going to play for now.

Big difference mate.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'm not your mate, m8


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> I'm not your mate, m8


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Man Utd fans celebrating an injury to one of their own players legends. Bottom of the barrel stuff.


shit club, shit fans.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The Kopites of Manchester.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Never seen any Kopites cost their own team from gaining points, like a certain set of supporters last weekend :lelbron

Now THERE is a shit fanbase


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:sodone

I blame the football gawds for that one


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Man Utd fans celebrating an injury to one of their own players legends. Bottom of the barrel stuff.


Aren't there some ponies to be punched?

Why not talk about your own club m80? 

I think chasing arguably the greatest manger of all time out of your club probably wasn't the right move. Thoughts?

Jack Colback said he's afraid to leave the house. Is he going to live until Christmas?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

That's Man Utd through in the CL then. Tuesday is ruined


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


>


:WHYYY


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

we'd be 5 nil up if wayne was playing

-twitter and redcafe


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

BOOOOOing the players now :ti

What a brilliant set of fans :ti


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Boochester United

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Another point closer to Derby's record low


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The problem is not the style, it's the selection as I've been saying.

Two holding midfielders at home again, even then 21 attempts, should be scoring. When you have a front 4 with Lingard and Fellaini it's going to be difficult to score. Both missed great chances. We're too reliant on Martial and he's not going to be at that level yet. 

Ridiculous that Depay didn't play. Looked great when he came on too.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673180254630842368

sign him pls. pls.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

*#FreeStones *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Normal business resumed with Chelsea.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Bournemouth, without a win since fucking September, going and getting the winner at Stamford Bridge, but best of all Azpilicueta sits the entire game out prompting MAHREZ to come into my FF team.

:drose

The prophet Joel was right but I knew the day would turn around once Pardew popped up on TV.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I know its my own club and all, but its kind of entertaining watching how low Chelsea can go :mj.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Özil has been our best player this season, easily. Good to see Campbell score again, I like the guy, works hard and has done good when selected. However our defence needs sorting. Would love to get Stones but doubt Wenger would spend huge on a CB


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rooney Mara's Lesbian XXX-Mas said:


> I know its my own club and all, but its kind of entertaining watching how low Chelsea can go :mj.


That does not surprise me from you.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Let's play a game called I'll stop this eventually but stats are too fun.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673156316018442240
:drose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Damn, Hernandez is so good. Disgraceful he's not up for the Balon D'Or. He's much better than MSN and Ronaldo.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> Damn, Hernandez is so good. Disgraceful he's not up for the Balon D'Or. He's much better than MSN and Ronaldo.


Don't worry Hernandez has still some love for Chelsea, when they clash in Europa League Chicharito is going to score 1 or 2 each match :serious:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

It's a conspiracy against Mexico IMO.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Lad, my grandmother could score against us. And she's been dead for 5 years.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

MSN :ugh2

Actually not nearly as gay as SAS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Bet you like BBC though. You gay snake.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mahrez and Vardy meet Chelsea next week :mark:


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We're gonna win the league, I can feel it. Klopp is gonna put us right back on our perch in under a year in charge after Fergie dedicated his entire life to knocking us off it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Chelsea and City :Jordan

Need to go balls deep tomorrow to get the GD at a respectable figure :sturridge

Condolences on the loss of your granny, Joel


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Flumpnugget said:


> We're gonna win the league, I can feel it. Klopp is gonna put us right back on our perch in under a year in charge after Fergie dedicated his entire life to knocking us off it.


LEL

league is very open this year, but I'd still make City and Arsenal the front runners. Utd and Liverpool to round out top 4, as awesome as Leicester have been I can't them maintaining it the entire season


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I couldn't watch the West Ham game, so can't judge how they played -- heard we did have a lot of chances and were more agile as compared to previous snoozefests, but with the same old result. but one thing is certain, van Gaal must go at the end of the season. Its true that players are not finishing chances, but the amount of chances we make are not enough, or are too tame (dunno about the West Ham game of course).

I don't expect a 5-0 or 6-0 scoreline with the current attack. But if you create a dozen chances, then this set of players can go get a 1-0 win, and that should be enough. But van Gaal's system with 2 holding midfielders is so rigid, there is absolutely zero contribution through the middle, that all we get are perhaps 4-5 real chances, which the players don't take. I hate to compare, but look at Klopp -- he certainly gets a lot more out of players than van Gaal ever will.

I looked at the team selection and saw he chose Fellaini ahead of Pereira. For all this talk about bringing in youth like Lingard and Varela, why is he completely ignoring Pereira, who is probably the brightest prospect? This is like how he handles Herrera. A midfield trio of Morgan/Basti/Felli and he expects creativity?

He's been making a lot of stupid comments lately. First he says "we keep the ball, so that means we are playing an attacking game. So do the fans want long balls?" A possession game restricted to one's own half is hardly attacking, though it is not parking the bus either. As for that long ball comment, either he's patronizing the fans or he is genuinely clueless.

Even the 3-4 chances we create are very rarely through taking on defenders directly. More like whipped crosses from the wings or set-pieces.

He bangs on about other teams parking the bus or defending compactly as though he expects them to spread their legs and deliberately allow us to score. Its the manager's job to break down parked buses and a team with names like Mata, Herrera, Basti and youth like Martial can do it with the right system. Why not go for a 4-3-3 instead of this cowardly 4-2-3-1, loosen the shackles on the players and tell them to give it their all? If they fail then, one can accept it atleast.

Now he's said Luis Suarez can score in this system. Well done, put down your players, I am sure that's gonna raise their confidence sky high. Constantly blaming players - the 3-0 defeat to Arsenal --> Players not following his instructions.Herrera misses one chance --> whine about it in the interview and drop him immediately. Draw with Leicester --> Bash McNair post match. The string of draws --> Other teams park the bus and have "compact defenses". Players are not as good as Suarez or Neymar. No fault of his at all, it seems. On the other hand, he takes all the credit if results go well. Blind's goal against Liverpool at home --> We practiced that free kick in training, so my tactics won the game. Goal against Leicester --> I made Blind take corner kicks (which is not exactly rocket science as he is the best candidate...took him long enough to see that).

His man management is the main issue why he shouldn't stay after this season. But overall I think his style is outdated. We thought this shit football for majority of last season was due to transition, but it turns out that regardless of injuries, or a perfect squad, this is the norm unless he has a Suarez leading the attack. And even Rodgers did well with such a player.

Still despite all this, hope for a decent result against Wolfsburg.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Keep betting on United 0-0, at least I'm making money on this shite. Usually get odds of 10/1 upwards


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We're so fucked in mid-week. People are going on about Arsenal's injuries but we're genuinely in a worse state, McNair and Schniederlin out now too. 

Smalling is the only fit natural CB, Darmian the only fit senior full-back, forced to play with the energy of Carrick and Schweinsteiger ffs. We always get injuries all at once in the same positions. Seeing as he absolutely refuses to play Mata through the middle we're going to see the big guy again as a #10 in Wolfsburg. So glad we loaned out Januzaj.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

well it's our own fault to an extent, we sold a bunch of players who would've been good for squad depth considering all the games we have this season and didn't replace them, and have some injury prone players as it is, gonna be a brutal game against Wolfsburg


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



RENECLAUS said:


> well it's our own fault to an extent, we sold a bunch of players who would've been good for squad depth considering all the games we have this season and didn't replace them, and have some injury prone players as it is, gonna be a brutal game against Wolfsburg


Agreed. I don't blame him for cutting down what was an an over-inflated and pretty unbalanced squad, but it was too much. Van Persie, Falcao, Di Maria, Nani - The probably all had to go. But from the start of his reign he's made so many poor decisions. 

Welbeck being sold to appease the reputations of aging srtikers was ridiculous short-termism. Hernandez was sold because I don't fucking know why. Both those guys were treated horribly by the club, always making way for the big names regardless of form. 

The Januzaj loan was so bizarre, been so badly managed under Van Gaal. 3-5-2 completely isolates him, then he's our starting #10 , the same week he's loaned out...to a team with better attacking midfielders than we have. He's still one of the best talents at the club and exactly the type of player we're crying out for. Our bi-polar fans criticise him for the "ball losshes" Van Gaal never shut up about but he was at least always aggressive with the ball and would try and make things happen. Unlike fucking Lingard and Fellaini.

We needed to sign more depth in defence. I love Jones but he's a crock, can't be relied upon, loved Rafael but he was the same. Even if we'd have kept him he'd almost certainly be injured. We needed more than just Darmian in the summer. Shaw was horrible luck though.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I doubt either Chicha, Wilson, Januzaj or Welbeck would flourish under van Gaal anyway. The guy just does not seem to get the best out of average forwards. Average-to-decent players struggle in his system, and he refuses to adapt the system to the players. The only option then, is to get a world class player and unfortunately, they are all engaged at other clubs. 

I'd love to see him get someone like Cavani and watch whether he can conjure up any excuses when a class player struggles in the system as well. Or on second thoughts, let the next manager handle that, as I think any other person would get more out of players than van Gaal.

The only credits to van Gaal's tenure are Smalling's and Shaw's development, he is responsible for that. Our defense is not wholly his doing though. When you have a world class GK, and 2 sitting mids in front of a back 4, solidity is expected. 

More pearls of wisdom from the manager by the way:



> "[The booing fans] don't like the style of play from Manchester United, but everyone knows in advance that all the teams of Louis van Gaal is playing like that.
> 
> "So when you have that question, then I say, okay, in Barcelona or Bayern Munich or AZ we have played like that."


Basically saying, "its my way or the highway, so fuck off" to the fans. Very arrogant, or perhaps defiant on being backed into a corner. The full fruit of the philosophy is this, apparently, going by his words.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*






This is literally McClaren rn. No need to play the game, let's just call it a 0-5 right now and we can all go enjoy our Sunday lunch in peace.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Very strange team selections from both teams.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

100mph Jurgen Klopp stuff this is :KLOPP


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> shit club, shit fans.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/row-zed/sky-sports-troll-man-city-6937882










I could probably go to a home Man City game and smoke a blunt with nobody noticing because I'd have my privacy. :fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

trying to use a cup game :mj4

still the biggest attendance out of all the games midweek :mj4

you could do it at a utd game too because everyone would be asleep or booing like the entitled melts they are :mj4


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We won









Is this real life


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Klopp has been OUTWITTED by Celebrity Hair Island Schteve.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

lmfao who even loses to newcastle nowadays


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Good to know that despite how shit United are, Liverpool are still much worse :lel

Flopp losing to McClaren :lel





Spoiler



They'll probably still finish above us :mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

look what happens when a team gets their selection right and is energetic against a klopp team. funnily enough fernando didnt provide that when we played them. who knew


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Newcastle's squad are genuinely a disgrace though. They keep upping their performances for these big televised games.

Part time cunts.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

woz goal

woz goal

woz goal

*woz goal*

*woz goal
*
*woz goal*

*woz goal*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> trying to use a cup game :mj4
> 
> still the biggest attendance out of all the games midweek :mj4
> 
> you could do it at a utd game too because everyone would be asleep or booing like the entitled melts they are :mj4


According to people I know in Manchester, it's almost a tradition for the Etihad Stadium to be half empty every now and then, this isn't just the cup game Australian. :mj4 :mj5

I wouldn't boo at United games, but I'd somewhat understand the frustration some United fans might have because they can't stand watching United players give half ass performances to a team they're very passionate about. Because you know, United fans are quite passionate about their team whilst a lot of City fans are as passionate about City as you are to wrestling yeah? 8*D

I will admit though, the song made for Manchester City is quite nice.






:dino


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

avg attendance: 53,810. max attendance: 54,502. % full: 98.7%

ask your manchester buddies to teach you some maths too. nice try tho, swing and a miss.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Why do you think that backed by arab money is an insult?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

because ISIS


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Gandhi said:


> *According to people I know in Manchester*, it's almost a tradition for the Etihad Stadium to be half empty every now and then, this isn't just the cup game Australian. :mj4 :mj5


Love when people bring up unfalsifiable first hand sources like this.

My friends dogs grandma was at a United game once and saw someone leave early once, must apply at all times, and always be true.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rooney Mara's Lesbian XXX-Mas said:


> Love when people bring up unfalsifiable first hand sources like this.
> 
> My friends dogs grandma was at a United game once and saw someone leave early once, must apply at all times, and always be true.


I hear about City games being half empty a lot (for years actually), I didn't hear about it _"once"_.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

do you ever, like, you know, _watch_ the games? or just get drip fed info from manchester mates?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



wkdsoul said:


> Why do you think that backed by arab money is an insult?


Cause it's not money City made on their own?



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> avg attendance: 53,810. max attendance: 54,502. % full: 98.7%
> 
> ask your manchester buddies to teach you some maths too. nice try tho, swing and a miss.


Don't worry my maths alright, your reasoning skills though aren't because it doesn't change my point that empty City games happen a lot. It was a nice try, I swung and hit that ball hard. 



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> do you ever, like, you know, _watch_ the games? or just get drip fed info from manchester mates?


Both.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

how can they happen a lot if they dont actually happen?

bloody hell i can't be arsed. literally no point because you're so thick.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> how can they happen a lot if they dont actually happen?
> 
> bloody hell i can't be arsed. literally no point because you're so thick.


Your statement of empty City games not happening is nothing but a statement from someone at a state of denial, very cute.

People on average don't murder others, doesn't mean murder doesn't happen a lot. You calling me thick despite not comprehending my point is gold. :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

i believe you should focus more on the dogshit team u support and not care than much about other teams' attendance mate


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I don't know why you think I care about City's attendance, it's just fun to point out to City fans. :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We're a shit....._house._


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

No one wants to win the league apart form Leicester


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CamillePunk said:


> We're a shit....._house._


What did you think of the offside call? :mj


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

He was onside but we still deserved to lose.

I got the Chelsea offside call yesterday wrong because I didn't know if the GK was off his line the last defender counted as the GK. My bad. I am still just a young girl who has much to learn about football.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Newcastle totally deserved that. We were dire. Would've been nice if Sturridge had been introduced earlier. Same goes for Lallana.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Spurs might actually win the league the way things are shaping up this season

I want to see so i can watch piers morgan murder wenger


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rumours going that Rooney is actually injured and that he's being left out for something else. 

Probably bullshit but I've never wanted a rumour to be true so much in my life. All will be forgiven LVG. All.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Brandon's Christmas Cracker said:


> Spurs might actually win the league the way things are shaping up this season
> 
> I want to see so i can watch piers morgan murder wenger


Cant see it. 

Too many draws. If they had won yesterday then perhaps, would have put them right in it with a generous run in. I don't think they'd be disheartened if they didn't finish top neither. They have the youngest team in the league, are what? 14 games unbeaten, have some real good youth coming through, have one of the best young coaches in the league and a new stadium on the horizon. They have a bigger picture to be looking at.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Brothers, I'm not sure I can take a full season of watching James Milner falling over and being incredibly slow

I know he works hard and stuff but he makes Dirk Kuyt look like Ronaldinho

I was worried as soon as soon as I saw the team news. Only players in that starting XI who can beat a man were Ibe and Firmino, and there is always the worry that Firmino might not fancy it, especially when Coutinho isn't around. That midfield 3 sure as fuck aren't going to create much unless they're is plenty of open space to slip the ball through

So we were relying on 19 y/o Ibe to create things. I doubt Klopp will make the same mistake again. Lallana should have started today, he might have sparked Firmino into life at least


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CamillePunk said:


> He was onside but we still deserved to lose.
> 
> I got the Chelsea offside call yesterday wrong because I didn't know if the GK was off his line the last defender counted as the GK. My bad. I am still just a young girl who has much to learn about football.


No worries. I'm of the same opinion - Murray was off, but we deserved that loss.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Rumours going that Rooney is actually injured and that he's being left out for something else.
> 
> Probably bullshit but I've never wanted a rumour to be true so much in my life. All will be forgiven LVG. All.


Rumours I've heard coming from Manchester United fans themselves is that he's turned up to training drunk more than once and during a blood test it showed signs of alcohol.

No idea how true that is though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

So the Rooney rumours are that the club found alcohol in his system from a urine test after training. Leaked from RedIssue, quite an extreme thing to make up if it's not true.

Please god let it be. Have him retire in utter shame.

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'd drink before going to work if it was in Manchester.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Suppose alcohol would make the thieving much easier for you


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

did they find lard in his piss too


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> So the Rooney rumours are that the club found alcohol in his system from a urine test after training. Leaked from RedIssue, quite an extreme thing to make up if it's not true.
> 
> Please god let it be. Have him retire in utter shame.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd.


Alcohol can last quite a while in your urine after drinking though. Something like up to 48 hours iirc. Hardly the most reliable measure if you're looking at whether someone has been drinking prior to training.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Erik. said:


> Rumours I've heard coming from Manchester United fans themselves is that he's turned up to training drunk more than once and during a blood test it showed signs of alcohol.
> 
> No idea how true that is though.


]

Wouldn't be first time Rooney done this as he has previous as I swear I saw some similar stuff come out going back to 12-13 season & 11-12 season & think same stuff happened both times around Xmas if I remember right. Both times Rooney was "injured" & saf in fact had dropped him instead one time it was after we lost to Blackburn at OT I think the previous day & saf barred all players for going out that night but Rooney felt otherwise & seen with cig one hand & drink in other. Saf whilst control freak & putting foot down in extreme case Rooney felt otherwise & saf found out & dropped there & then.

The hamstring injury around Sept this season just after Rooney Broke Charlton eng goal scoring record is another "alleged" dropping by lvg when Rooney turned up with alcohol in his system so was never actually carrying any injury. Rooney been told no longer automatic starter anymore as well if when he returns Rooney isnot in starting 11 then we will know for sure but I wouldnt rule it out its long been discussed that their issue there with Rooney & saf was very aware of it towards end it one reasons their relationship starting to break down in saf last season with us. 

For his sake I'd like to believe he didn't turn up to carrington drunk or something like that as can't believe someone be that stupid but would anyone really hand on heart be totally shocked if he had? I mean plays like his drunk on pitch anyway so...

Can't see him being around from 16-17 anyway as just no need for him anymore & be shameful way for it all to end but no idea where he can go anymore & wages his on I doubt want a decrease on that anytime soon so we will prob have to come to agreement where we pay him off by giving him insane amount his wage/cash up front & sell him for peanuts just so off the books & away from the club for good.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:lmao What a farce of a club Man Utd have become since Fergie left. Command no respect from opposition or even their own players anymore. Brilliant to see.






:lenny

Rooney be turning up to training like


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> :lmao What a farce of a club Man Utd have become since Fergie left. Command no respect from opposition or even their own players anymore. Brilliant to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit club shit fans

who else wants to get banned. come on.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

All betting has been suspended on Monk's sacking. Real shame to see him get the punt if it happens, but maybe now Van Gaal will actually be able to get a win over Swansea :mark:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



DENSPARK said:


> All betting has been suspended on Monk's sacking. *Real shame to see him get the punt if it happens*, but maybe now Van Gaal will actually be able to get a win over Swansea :mark:


Agreed. Monk has hardly been backed at all in the transfer market. £2m net spend over the past two seasons for a club with top 8/10 ambitions just isn't good enough.

Tin pot clubs can afford to have a net spend of £20-25m per season, so it seems pretty daft how little he's been allowed to spend and then subsequently blamed for the problems.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rugrats in Toyland said:


> Tin pot clubs can afford to have a net spend of £20-25m per season.


Can, but won't, sadly.

It's alright @steamed hams, Villa will be proping us up soon. Have a bit of Delia sitting on your face


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Speaking of relegation, relegation DANN strikes again :KLOPP


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Just got back from football and turn on the TV to see Ex-Liverpool and Ex-City forward Craig Bellamy in Gary Neville's seat. The first thing I hear him say is that he'd take Aaron Ramsey over Mesut Ozil.

RIP in peace MNF


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

It's cos he runs more. It's what football needs apparently.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674357401903058945
:Jordan

Dude is straight :washed2

Time to just hang up the boots. If he can do that without dislocating a shoulder.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Just put him on some HGH and hope he never gets caught

Or buy some new hamstrings off the black market


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

My god, might as well just sell him. He's gonna spend 3/4 of the season injured.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:lol

he's worse than Louis Saha, he probably pulls his hammy getting out of bed in the morning


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Herrera and Rooney both back in training.

Saturday is the real moment of truth.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Sturridge is done. It's almost comical how many injuries he picks up nowadays. Comes back from injury, manages 1 game, maybe 2 and then he's out for about 4 :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

MONK OUT, BRODGERS IN :bird


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Swansea and Brodgers would probably be a pretty good match for one another right now. He's a good enough manager to keep them up and it gives him the chance to get back into management at a club with lower expectations. I hope for Swansea's sake they don't get some jobber like Sherwood :lmao


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



DENSPARK said:


> Swansea and Brodgers would probably be a pretty good match for one another right now. He's a good enough manager to keep them up and it gives him the chance to get back into management at a club with lower expectations. I hope for Swansea's sake they don't get some jobber like Sherwood :lmao


Rodgers would be a good selection. They'd be best for each other at this moment in time, unless of course Rodgers manages to nick the interim manager spot at Chelsea. Sherwood presumably doesn't have any PL options given the fact that Villa were bottom despite having piss easy fixtures and spending £50 million. I reckon Sherwood would do alright at Champs level, crap players can get to the play-offs just by being defensive and having a good motivator.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*






:bird :bird :bird


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

norwich gonna do these blueshite la


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

So van Fraud basically reached rock bottom in his latest presser asking fans to forget about succeeding in the league or Europe and deflecting attention from his own failures as usual. 

"Bournemouth are difficult to beat". That's 18 months and 300 mil after "We will make ourselves hard to beat" Moyes. Heck, Moyes sounds more optimistic in comparison.

The result today will be pretty interesting. Guess it's over next summer for sure, atleast that's something to look forward to.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

2017 it's over. Then it's Ryan "Yes man" Giggs. 

It's never over. Pessimistic Vader.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Vital point considering how shit we were in the first half. AN dropping Ruddy has also paid off, today at least. Still, should have won it in the end.

Just hope we are still in touch by the end of January. Every point until then will be huge. McNally can't fuck about this time, as we haven't had a good window since summer 2012 and it's really showing.

When your two main strikers have missed about 8 legit sitters between them before the half way point of the season, you have to question the lack of investment. A competent prem level striker wins that game for us.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rudd is just Ruddy without the y


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ruddy without the Y the fuck do you keep gifting the opposition goals?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










Jesus. Fucking. Christ.

JONES THOUGH :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mata is consistently one of our worst players. Been absolutely pathetic in this game.

The defence is so bad. Bournemouth could get 3 or 4 here. They've been lucky enough at time though.

Memphis has been absolutely brilliant, he's so dangerous. Unlucky not to score that, would have been an incredible goal.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Mata has always been inconsistent unless he is surrounded by talent. But he was brilliant in the Wolfsburg game until our fraud of a manager subbed him off for Powell. I wonder if his passionless game today is because of his frustration, certainly could be a factor.

We did play well in the first half. Young players can't be expected to finish all the time. But it's the manager's fault for trimming the squad - he made his own bed, now he needs to lie on it.

I wonder if we are starting to slip off into a Chelsea level of form. At the moment, even defeats and draws are not hurting so much -- just seem to cause a numb acceptance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mata is very average, he has talent but too often he drifts through games, he is also pretty static as a player, people seem to disregard this though because of the odd sublime pass/assist. Wouldn't rate him in the same league as someone like David Silva. Too much deadwood in the squad in general, he's far from the biggest problem.

United absolutely dire today, the result is bad but the problem is that it was well deserved, could've been worse, and they looked outmatched today by a team like Bournemouth. They've been atrocious to watch recently. Goals seem very hard to come by for them atm, but LvG only has himself to blame by selling RVP, Di Maria and Hernandez in the same window, also got rid of Falcao and Januzaj. Surely everyone wants LvG gone? He's done a piss poor job.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

giggs till the end of the season then

and then next season when ed picks him over pep


least the football should be better


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Haha, at least Everton managed to get a point against Bournemouth. 

Sniff it Chelsea and United.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

UTTER. FUCKING. TRASH.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Shit club, shit fans.

Bring a pillow and blanket next time United fans. :cozy


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Its certain van Gaal will go. For all the goodwill he had last season, I had a secret regret that the board decided to pass up on Klopp and keep van Gaal considering his age and contract duration...ideally he should have done an Advocaat (before Dick came back and fucked it up for himself) and left on a good note after getting Top 4. But the board trusted him too much thanks to the late run of form. I remember Woodward talking about that City game atleast twice in his interviews with a sparkle in his eyes -- that is what he probably expected van Gaal to deliver this season, like all of us.

But the question if it is possible to even sack him now. Ancelotti doesn't want mid-season jobs, Pep is still manager of Bayern and the only option is to throw Giggs into a baptism of fire. And if Giggs somehow gets us top 4, he will want to stay on as manager and that could lead to a whole new level of politics. But I am not sure that even keeping van Gaal on will fetch top 4 now. 

One of Carlo or Pep should manage us next season. I don't know which would be better as this United team would represent a whole new challenge for them. Pep obviously edges it on the genius bit, but Carlo is a likeable guy and would be a breath of fresh air for players stifled by a dour manager.

I don't even mind a manager doing badly if he manages his players well. But van Gaal is too arrogant, falls out publicly with players, slates players in interviews and overall has too much excess baggage. That, and he is a clueless tactician now regardless of what his CV boasts. Starting from Plan B hoofball to harping about left footed defenders and wanting a replacement for Smalling in Ramos (as opposed to finding a partner for Smalling) and the formations and subs this season - everything is wrong.

A rebuild is required next season. We still need a striker, two wingers, on attacking mid or #10 and a CB. Possibly a GK if De Gea leaves. Is this progress? He can't set up a balanced team to attack and defend at any time. And injuries are no excuse.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Epic stuff from Harry Arter.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Frightening how shit we are right now, arguably just as bad as our 13/14 selves but just in a weaker league. 

Reckon it'll be 5th place at best for us, as City, Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool are all better.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We're fucking terrible. 5 games without a win with Moyes' most being 3. 

Meanwhile Chichadios scores 3 in 13 minutes.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Young spending so much time on the bench is also completely unjustified after his quality last season.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

First 3 or 4 chicharito goals, MU fans: Nice that he is regaining form and confidence.

4-7 Goals: Happy for Chicharito doing well again!

10-12 Goals: Great for Chico but he isn't MU quality he would need to be a substitute for Super Martial and Rooney, they can dribble and pass.
12-14 Goals: Curse you Van Gaal!
17 goals and hat trick: Planing to buy him back for 40 million pounds :grin2:

Redcafe one week ago: What an awesome team Gladbach! they beat Bayern Munich!.
Redcafe today: Thats bundesliga level lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Why is there so much Hernandez talk in here? This isn't a thread for the poverty German league. Only poverty English league speak please. :bigron.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Van Gaal is a disgrace.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



DENSPARK said:


> Frightening how shit we are right now, arguably just as bad as our 13/14 selves but just in a weaker league.
> 
> Reckon it'll be 5th place at best for us, as City, Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool are all better.


You forgot to add Leicester :bigron


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

He's clearly just trolling at this point though. Fellaini had his best game of the season and he gets taken off, then we proceed to lump the ball to Mata and Powell.

Brutally exposed. Hilarious to hear him continually try and play down expectations. What happened to the three months? Complete fraud. 

He's sold all the wrong players and the ones he's brought in have mostly been disappointing. Two of the better ones were targeted by Moyes. All that time and money and we can't defend a fucking set piece. 4 of the last 5 goals conceded that way along with plenty of missed chances.

Pretty sure the squad despise him too. They have plenty of reason to. Young can be added to list who've been treated horribly under his reign. I think Rooney's probably the only guy who hasn't. 

Sack. I want Pochettino or Simeone but will probably end up with Giggs or Rooney the player manager.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Proper outdated football and methods from LVG, sort it out lad. He needs to go tbh but probably won't be until may.


Nick Powell ffs.


----------



## The Lethal Weapon (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Usually I'd being enjoying Man Utd being rubbish, but I'm very much enjoying James Wilson banging in the goals for Brighton and I really don't want United to get desperate and recall him from his loan.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rugrats in Toyland said:


> You forgot to add Leicester :bigron


:mj2

I'm surprised we are even above the likes of West Ham at the moment to be honest...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

More poverty than Daniel Craig’s gadget selection in a Bond film.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*















:rusevyes


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

#FreeBogdan


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

League title could well be the Mickey Mouse Cup for all the quality that the top sides are showing this season. Judging by the new standard of terrible set every week, whoever reaches 60 points at the end of the season would be crowned champions. 

Can't even get our fraud manager sacked at this rate.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I hope long term, Klopp can get us to overcome our home form hoodoo. Year after year it's the same and costs us dear.

We can beat the so called top four teams one week, then it comes to home games like this and it's the same old story.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










:mj4


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

We were clearly going to get raped on set pieces. I'm just surprised we equalized although it was lucky.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

typical spurs

will never lose that choke mentality



Newcastle and Bournemouth winning does villa no good, i'm not complaining tho


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

The massive fucking weirdos.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Just fold the club

We had a decent run


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Liverpool celebrating a home draw.... Against West Brom? :will2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



steamed hams said:


> :mj4












Although at least Moyst can say they took the lead when that happened...

Shocking week for Klopp. The same type of results that Rodgers was slated for.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> :rusevyes







I can't remember what winning a match feels like. :mj2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

'Long ball teams aren't allowed to win here anymore'

 Klopp defiant.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

You know the state of a league, when all the viewers/fans laugh at a coach trying to connect with their fans


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mignolet is so shit. Get rid of him please. Makes the dumbest decision to come out and punch the ball and totally misses it. He's been doing this for a while now, it's time for him to go. 

We've been shocking at defending set pieces/corners for as long as I can remember and we still can't get it right. Something needs to change, whether that'd be new defenders or defence coaches. 

This has been a great opportunity to try and put pressure on top four but we just don't have that winning mentality. Hopefully KLOPP is given the chance to bring in a few players in January.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...SunNewspaper-_-20151214-_-News-_-303797169-_-

Ruddy has been filmed beating the shit out of another bloke while on the piss. Oh dear...

The intro describing him as 'TOP Premier League goalie'. :mj4

Also a cliche "leave him John, he's not worth it" in the video.

What a shambles.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ruddy can actually connect with his punches, unlike Mignolet.



Andre said:


> Also a cliche "leave him John, he's not worth it" in the video.


:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

BIG JOHN 

:mark:

Hopefully he kicks the fuck out of Van Gaal and Rooney on Saturday.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

who celebrates a draw at home against a side like WBA? :lol

although tbf, we'd probably lose to them sooooo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Think I'm on board with the stuff that happened after the match (even more so now that I see Renegade laughing at it)

That atmosphere during injury time was the best at Anfield in a long time and Klopp was just trying to capitalise on that. It clearly wasn't a celebration, he's just trying to kickstart some kind of bond between the players and fans, so maybe the fans won't be sitting on their hands from the first minute of games


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Ghost of Christmas Future....Trunks said:


> Think I'm on board with the stuff that happened after the match (even more so now that I see Renegade laughing at it)
> 
> That atmosphere during injury time was the best at Anfield in a long time and Klopp was just trying to capitalise on that. It clearly wasn't a celebration, he's just trying to kickstart some kind of bond between the players and fans, so maybe the fans won't be sitting on their hands from the first minute of games


yeah this. renewoat reaching as usual


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Y'all remember when Chelsea were good at the fitba?
































































































































































































































































































































































































:WHYYY3


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

6 points dropped in 3 games! We could've been 4th right now!!!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Vardy, Mahrez and Kante are fucking class.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mahrez is a great player and with 24 years i would be surprised if next season he is still in LC, with his french nationality he may pick up interest from PSG or other top french team, or maybe a buy from a top Italian or Spanish team juve or atletico ( i can see him playing there), United seems to be interested in him but with how they have handled Depay it would be great to see if United have enough credibility to win it other top team if they were to be more than 1 offer for him

2-0! what a goal!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

If we do buy Mahrez, hope it's after we get a new manager or Mr Philosophy will use his Midas touch and turn him to shit.

One good decision made earlier this season was to pass on Pedro though.

Srsly, any chance of Chelsea getting relegated? Like really?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










lel


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

:hmm: Not sure whats more shocking, Leicester GOATing it or Chelsea WOATing it :lel


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Kante is definitely on coke. 

Livermore probably hooked him up.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Toss up between Mahrez and Ozil for best player in the league this season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Called Mahrez being top class last August. Feeling smug about that one :hendo2

Not sure anyone could have predicted Vardy's rise though. In fact I think a few were laughing at :woy calling him up last season :side:

Leicester finishing top four would actually be great for the prem. Makes for an exciting story and also forces the top clubs to sort their shit out. No way can this WOAT prem be allowed to continue.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Vardy looks like a good player in a rich vein of form. Mahrez though is sheer class and should be at one of the top clubs next year. Some of the Barca and Bayern players have looked a cut above this season, but Mahrez has certainly been as exciting to watch as players like Ozil, Di Maria, Aubameyang, Nolito, Griezmann.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Vardy is just a perfect example of how pace, stamina, hard work and being in the perfect set up can overcome very limited technique in a poor league, really. I think he would be badly exposed at a club that can't get away with sitting back and playing on the counter every week. He hasn't got the skill set to break down parked buses, but is dangerous in behind defences that sit higher. At Leicester, he's been playing teams who have set up to get a win for the most part. I wonder how long that will last considering the current circumstances.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*






The rift is real


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ye if I was the Chelsea decision maker i'd definitely be going after Pep or Carlo. Mourinho is done, team needs fresh ideas and for the Eva Carneiro voodoo curse to be broken.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mahrez is the real, honest to goodness motherfucking biscuits, isn't he?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Vardy was just a grub, a mug etc last season but he's on fire this season. Mahrez is quality, won't be there for much longer. incredible run of form Leicester are on

Chelsea are a laughing stock, Liverpool celebrating draws at home is pathetically hilarious btw KENNETH :lol

we suck too tho tbh :mj2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Remy should be starting over Costa. Costa is an absolute turd. Fully expected to lose to Leceister. I think its just time for a new manager. We don't look like improving, majority of players still have no form and don't care much. Can't be any worse under another manager. Mou has done great things for us in the past, but we may progressively stagnate under him. Leicester played very well. Vardy and Mahrez are wonderful. Hope they can stay top for the rest of the year. Would love for them to finish top 4 (and win the league, of course).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Andre said:


> Called Mahrez being top class last August. Feeling smug about that one :hendo2
> 
> Not sure anyone could have predicted Vardy's rise though. In fact I think a few were laughing at :woy calling him up last season :side:
> 
> Leicester finishing top four would actually be great for the prem. Makes for an exciting story and also forces the top clubs to sort their shit out. No way can this WOAT prem be allowed to continue.


Last August as in 2014, or last August as in literally the latest August?



RENECLAUS said:


> Vardy was just a grub, a mug etc last season but he's on fire this season. Mahrez is quality, won't be there for much longer. incredible run of form Leicester are on
> 
> Chelsea are a laughing stock, Liverpool celebrating draws at home is pathetically hilarious btw KENNETH :lol
> 
> we suck too tho tbh :mj2


Celebrating fans, not a draw mate. Klopp is a classy guy, unlike the wankers in charge of your shower of shit :klopp5


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

The last time we were in the month of August, otherwise I would have put 2014 in there.

Another poster was claiming Mahrez was just going through a purple patch, before I stated he had already been the real deal for a while. Obviously I pay a lot more attention to Leicester, living in the City and being a journalist.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Journalist eh? Get a load of Mr. Big Shot over here :mj


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Nothing about being a big shot (not a great paying or highly respected profession), just an explanation as to why I pay a lot of attention to the team.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I was only messin' :lelbron3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Andre said:


> The last time we were in the month of August, otherwise I would have put 2014 in there.
> 
> Another poster was claiming Mahrez was just going through a purple patch, before I stated he had already been the real deal for a while. Obviously I pay a lot more attention to Leicester, living in the City and being a journalist.


Most people would just say "Called Mahrez being top class in August" rather than last August given that last August implies not in the calendar year :draper2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Yeah, that's actually a fair point. I can see the confusion.

I would have had to have been a super scout to spot Mahrez as a potential top player back then. He looked a good prospect, but only really started turning it on last side winter after returning from the afcon.

Leicester must have an incredible scouting set up. To pick up Vardy and Mahrez for around £1.75M in total. They're probably worth at least 30 times that now in resale value. Wes Morgan was signed for £500K, Huth was £3M and deemed surplus to requirements at Stoke. Fuchs and Albrighton on bosmans. Drinkwater (one of their unsung heroes) was picked up for a nominal fee. They've done some incredibly sound business over the past few years, with Kramaric being the only real flop.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

That's why i was going to say, picking him out last August would be an amazing effort :lol


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Bit of a danger holding onto Mahrez and Vardy if their resale value (especially if 30x) is as high as Michu was for Swansea, considering how that has turned out now. Unless they actually get Champions League, money would help bankroll some staying power in the league.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'd like to see Leicester hold onto them and genuinely try and stay at the top of the prem. Too many sides are content to just exist in the premier league and not enough are willing to spend money and fight their way up the table.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Chelsea lose again Jesus Christ.
I'm an Arsenal fan but I always believe Mourinho is best manager in the world. what happen to him and their dressing room.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Andre said:


> The last time we were in the month of August, otherwise I would have put 2014 in there.
> 
> Another poster was claiming Mahrez was just going through a purple patch, before I stated he had already been the real deal for a while. Obviously I pay a lot more attention to Leicester, living in the City and being a journalist.


Who do you write for?

As for Vardy and Mahrez, if Leicester are to sell them who do they replace them with who will have a similar impact? It'd be pointless selling them. They'll likely get a fuck ton of money if they do get top 4.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

How anyone can rate Jose Mourinho as the world's best manager when Diego Simeone exists is beyond me.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Seb said:


> How anyone can rate Jose Mourinho as the world's best manager when Diego Simeone exists is beyond me.


I have Ancelotti over Mourinho too


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ancelotti's domestic record is gash but obviously it's hard to ignore European success and Ancelotti did far better at Madrid than Mourinho, so would probably agree.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Are we talking historically, or currently? Cause there's no way Simeone nor Ancelotti are ahead of Mourinho on the all time table. I'll give you Simeone is proving to be better presently.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I feel the team lacks positive leadership. The players look lost. Mourinho is known to be impatient and when things go wrong looks for someone to deflect the blame and absolutely hates losing so it becomes a downward spiral. 

And also agree with Mou being ahead of Simeone, Carlo you could argue but I still think Mou is accomplished.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> Are we talking historically, or currently? Cause there's no way Simeone nor Ancelotti are ahead of Mourinho on the all time table. I'll give you Simeone is proving to be better presently.


Currently.

By currently I mean pretty much since the day Simeone took over at Atletico. It's easy to forget that they were a giant pile of shit when he took over.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

"A plane banner with words "van Gaal Out" is expected to fly by over Old Trafford on Saturday against Norwich."

:faint::faint::faint::faint:

Some United fans :lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Embarrassing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Yeah, what Simeone has done since taking over Atleti is unmatched by anything currently going right now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



kimino said:


> "A plane banner with words "van Gaal Out" is expected to fly by over Old Trafford on Saturday against Norwich."
> 
> :faint::faint::faint::faint:
> 
> Some United fans :lol:lol:lol:lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676875729775259648


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676875729775259648


Faith in humanitty temporaly restored


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Seb said:


> Ancelotti's domestic record is gash but obviously it's hard to ignore European success and Ancelotti did far better at Madrid than Mourinho, so would probably agree.


At Milan, perhaps he should have won Serie A a few times more than he should have. However, considering that they finished 11 and then 26 points from the top prior to inheriting them, it's not as though position as they were arguably the third (or even forth) best side in the league at the time. Getting them into three CL finals (winning two and being particularly unlucky in one) was a pretty outstanding achievement in itself.

At Chelsea and PSG, Ancelotti at least matched expectations domestically.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Ancelotti flopped hard in the second season at Chelsea. Didn't deserve the sack, imo, but he did poorly (although like this summer, he too was let down badly by the board resting on a title and thinking they didn't need to spend). And he also failed to win the title in his first half season at PSG. He took over when they were like one point behind.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Simeone still wasn't lengthy enough for me. Mourinho was constantly done great job for a decade. As for Ancelotti, his Milan should done a league better consider how many world class players around there. But those 3 are my top 10 maybe top 7 or even top 5.

Plus I don't think Mou's and Ancelotti's Madrid was that far behind. They both won one major trophy and both had one trophyless season. And don't forget Mou was compete with Pep while Ancelotti compete with declining Barca.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> Ancelotti flopped hard in the second season at Chelsea. Didn't deserve the sack, imo, but he did poorly (although like this summer, he too was let down badly by the board resting on a title and thinking they didn't need to spend). And he also failed to win the title in his first half season at PSG. He took over when they were like one point behind.


I'd say Ancelotti's transfer business was some of the best. Matic and Sturridge for £5.5m and Luiz for like £20m less than they sold him for. There was Torres and Zhirkov, but I'm sceptical on whether he signed them.

He was three points behind Montpelier and ended up finishing three points behind. The next season he finished something like 20 points higher than them and wrapped up Ligue 1 with like two games in hand.



Pummy said:


> Simeone still wasn't lengthy enough for me. Mourinho was constantly done great job for a decade. As for Ancelotti, his Milan should done a league better consider how many world class players around there. But those 3 are my top 10 maybe top 7 or even top 5.
> 
> Plus I don't think Mou's and Ancelotti's Madrid was that far behind. They both won one major trophy and both had one trophyless season. And don't forget Mou was compete with Pep while Ancelotti compete with declining Barca.


La Decima > La Liga. Even then you could argue that Mourinho was at a slight advantage given that he was at Madrid for the first post-Pep Barcelona season.

Ancelotti perhaps could've done better in the League, but he inherited a side of Serie A underachievers and did well in Europe which counts for more than domestically.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rugrats in Toyland said:


> I'd say Ancelotti's transfer business was some of the best. Matic and Sturridge for £5.5m and Luiz for like £20m less than they sold him for. There was Torres and Zhirkov, but I'm sceptical on whether he signed them.


I'd go on a stretch and say none of those guys he signed for Chelsea. Some were linked before he joined, some were clearly luxury buys sanctioned by Ambramovich.



Rugrats in Toyland said:


> He was three points behind Montpelier and ended up finishing three points behind. The next season he finished something like 20 points higher than them and wrapped up Ligue 1 with like two games in hand.


Unless Montpelier won every game when Carlo joined, it is poor. Of course they finished 20 points behind the next season - they sold Giroud and other top players. PSG should have finished 10 points ahead of them in the season they won they lost out to them as well.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> I'd go on a stretch and say none of those guys he signed for Chelsea. Some were linked before he joined, some were clearly luxury buys sanctioned by Ambramovich.


The only one I'm certain was an Abramovich buy was Torres. I am certain that Ancelotti will have had some input on who was signed. I only really think Abromovich would sign the "bigger" and more expensive players.



> Unless Montpelier won every game when Carlo joined, it is poor. Of course they finished 20 points behind the next season - they sold Giroud and other top players. PSG should have finished 10 points ahead of them in the season they won they lost out to them as well.


I do think he should have won the League in his debut season he didn't lose by much so it wasn't that bad overall, but he won by 12 points in his second season. On balance, his PSG run was a success


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*






Thought I'd share this...


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mourinho has lost the dressing room and there's infighting between the players. 

Board meeting today to discuss his future. Surely he won't survive.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Hopefully :jose gets sacked, that will then open the door to a return for :brodgers :mark:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Lots of speculation that Ancelotti could be going to Bayern and Guardiola is headed to - most likely - City. The nightmare scenario.

Gotta congratulate the United board for being a bunch of incompetent clowns if the rumors are true. Instead of tapping up Carlo who clearly said he wanted to manage United, the management were just spinning in their swivel chairs without a notion that van Gaal might fail. Its a crime to not lay the groundwork for the next manager starting 2014 itself when van Gaal is only on a 3 year contract anyway. Instead, stupid media briefs about van Gaal being a genius and the CL not being financially important as the PL is what we get.

The prospect of Pep to City is quite intimidating for the league, but overrated. I doubt he would improve their CL record much due to the likelihood Bayern/Barca/Real dominance. 2 league titles and he would fuck off to another club in 3 years anyway. Come to United pls.

The ideal option would be Conte, if we don't get Ancelotti or Guardiola. I suppose if Mourinho goes to PSG, Blanc would be out of a job as well. Interesting summer with Chelsea, Madrid, United, City, Bayern all potentially hunting for managers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



no. said:


> Mourinho has lost the dressing room and there's infighting between the players.
> 
> Board meeting today to discuss his future. Surely he won't survive.


Give me a legitimate source or I'm banning you for spam.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Joel you sound mad. No matter. Here's a source for what I said


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> Lots of speculation that Ancelotti could be going to Bayern and Guardiola is headed to - most likely - City. The nightmare scenario.
> 
> Gotta congratulate the United board for being a bunch of incompetent clowns if the rumors are true. Instead of tapping up Carlo who clearly said he wanted to manage United, the management were just spinning in their swivel chairs without a notion that van Gaal might fail. Its a crime to not lay the groundwork for the next manager starting 2014 itself when van Gaal is only on a 3 year contract anyway. Instead, stupid media briefs about van Gaal being a genius and the CL not being financially important as the PL is what we get.
> 
> ...




the plan has always been giggs

ed _apparently _feels he owes him it for him sticking around for the last few years as assistant

i just want to hurry up and get it over with


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



no. said:


> Joel you sound mad. No matter. Here's a source for what I said


For the infighting. Chop chop. You're on a timer here.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'll admit this is where I originally got it from

Costa and Cesc are getting the worst of it apparently


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Bye Jose.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










bye


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I am surprised it took this long. _The Special One_ has lost his smile unk3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Jose's on a vacation far away :dance


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

#PARDEWIN


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Fat pay-off though. Burnt a big hole in Roman's pocket. 

Think he will be first choice for the Real job once Benitez gets sacked and if Zidane is not given the chance, now that Ancelotti is headed to Bayern as well. His reputation won't take too much of a hit. No Casillas either, so he will do for a couple of seasons.

If our trajectory goes too steeply downward and Pep goes to City, I wouldn't rule him out for the United job either in desperate times. It can hardly be duller than van Gaal's football, though I really hope it won't come to that.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

#BRINGINDICK


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

As expected. but I still don't think he lost it though.
But Fuck me. his crisis just made me realized how much I like him. possibly love him more than my own manager for some reason.

But if Juande Ramos is next then :ti


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

he's waiving his payoff


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Honestly think he may struggle to get a top job, at least right away. Think he'll have to take a step down.

He's brought so much negative publicity to Chelsea over this tenure and had even more with Madrid before that. I think a sabbatical could actually be really good for him. That paranoia's getting out of control. It was cute when they were winning and you could spin it as mind games but he genuinely seemed pathetic this season. The players would have detected that and I doubt they were giving everything for him in the end. Hazard has been a disgrace this season.

If not for the fact that he rates Rooney, I'd probably prefer him to a lot of the names being thrown around for the United job, which will hopefully be available soon.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

There's already talk of Jose going back to Madrid, if he leaves England I can't say I won't miss him. :jose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Poor Klopp btw, if he'd waited a few more months he could've been managing a big club.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Just give terry the job already


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

This is :brodgers time to shine!! :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Poor Klopp btw, if he'd waited a few more months he could've been managing a big club.


You talk an awful lot of shit for someone who is a fan of a side languishing around the relegation spots. Only a matter of time before Newcastle gets chucked back to the championship where they belong :brodgers


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Omg they've got a chopper over cobham:duck


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

they would do this right before we play them


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

They didn't even give him until they lost to Sunderland (like the Express were saying). He's just gone. Should have happened a long time ago.

Now, which manager is going to be tasked with picking up the pieces from his reign, I wonder? :brodgers perhaps?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Hopefully they don't get Simeone, I'm already jealous enough of Liverpool having Klopp


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

So whats next for Hazard, Fabregas and Costa. Who were given free pass for playing like championship players. And people who compare that fraud Hazard to CR7 :ti


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mata's reaction when he's appointed United manager will be hilarious.

I can see us going for him, he's the bookies favourite now and LVG is the favourite to go next. 

Ferguson did say we enquired about him before Moyes but the Chelsea stuff was already in place. He might have just been saying that to save face though. Either way Van Gaal needs to be fucked off. Mourinho could win us the league this season.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

I reckon the Norwich game will turn the tide. Gut feeling. 

Mourinho at his arrogant best (as opposed to arrogant failure) would be a bitter medicine for revival. And we need a cunt in charge if Guardiola comes to City - I personally wouldn't mind Mou as the bad guy again in the rivalry. And Mou atleast won't make stupid statements about lowering expectations - he's always respected United.

Our squad is full of nice guys at the moment. If we had a cunt, he would have stuck it to van Gaal by now. Need some arrogance back, either through players or the manager.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't think he going for utd. He always say he will never managed any english club other than Chelsea. Even with this situation I don't think he'll change his mind. Plus Chelsea fans still love him. It would be worse if he go to utd.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Poor Klopp btw, if he'd waited a few more months he could've been managing a big club.


I doubt Schteve with last anywhere near a few more months though :lelbron3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Crisis over

Crisitunity for somebody else to come in and save them


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*






Hernandez cried.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> Fat pay-off though. Burnt a big hole in Roman's pocket.
> 
> Think he will be first choice for the Real job once Benitez gets sacked and if Zidane is not given the chance, now that Ancelotti is headed to Bayern as well. His reputation won't take too much of a hit. No Casillas either, so he will do for a couple of seasons.
> 
> If our trajectory goes too steeply downward and Pep goes to City, I wouldn't rule him out for the United job either in desperate times. It can hardly be duller than van Gaal's football, though I really hope it won't come to that.


He was hated by the media, Madrid fans, and his own players in Spain, he was one of the least successful managers they've ever had considering he got 3 whole seasons, he bought a culture of diving, playacting and sometimes violent football to the club, and he also played negative, defensive football in big games, I remember games at the Bernabeu where he was playing with a midfield 3 of Khedira, Alonso and Pepe/Ramos, and games where he played no number 9 despite having both Higuain and Benzema to pick from. Not to mention some of his other antics - poking Tito Vilanova in the eye, constantly crying about UEFA conspiracies, citing UNICEF as a reason Barcelona are winning games, shaming his own captain in public, a stadium ban in 2011 for harrassing officials.

Why on Earth would they want him back?

I can't see United wanting him either for much of the same reasons, they're a club that care about their image. Not sure they want a manager renowned for negative football and blaming everyone but himself for everything. It's the same reason Barcelona turned him down in 2008 and the same reason a club like Munich would never go for him either.

In fact it's hard to see any big clubs that would want him now. I can't see him managing in Spain or Italy again, nor at Bayern, that pretty much leaves PSG and maybe another Prem club.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Club statement made it clear that they tried so hard not to sack him, but in the end they had no choice. He was severely let down by the players. No doubt he's made some terrible decisions and has said some ridiculous things over the 2 and a half years at the club, but this season isn't all on him. If there was a falling out then fine, but come on, be professional and play for the club, not the manager. Or go to Abramovich, Granovskaia or Buck if there is so much of a massive problem. Don't take it out on the club and the fans.

Irish Jet said Hazard has been a disgrace, but it't not just him. Only Willian can hold his head up high. While Kenedy and Zouma have done well for their age and lack of experience. Anyone and everyone else has lost him this job (not including any of the goalkeepers here). I'll never care for this lot like the mid 00-10 teams. Never.

Successor? I have no idea. Pep is going to City or United. Carlo has been ruled out already. If it's a fresh guy who is doing well, but hasn't won much (Pochettino for example) will the players even listen to him? These are prima donnas who think they are bigger than everyone. So who? Simeone surely thinks he is better off where he is. We're in trouble.

On Jose, I only wish him well. If he goes to United I will be hoping he wins the league (not over us of course). Just to stick it to these players.

Roman is definitely blameless in this one. Him and the board had no choice unfortunately.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Capello?

Del Bosque in the summer?

Terry as player/manager?

Sam Allardyce finally given a shot at a big club?

What about the man who got you within one kick of a CL title?










Or even the man that won you a CL title?










Edit: Forgot to mention there's been rumours of JUANDE RAMOS :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Saw this on the cafe :haha

http://www.squawka.com/news/quiz-which-iconic-football-captain-are-you

I got Maldini


not sure how the food questions are relevant but W/E


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Barca fan talking about diving and acting. :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Pummy said:


> Barca fan talking about diving and acting. :lmao


So you don't agree with what I posted? Because if you don't you're clueless and if you do your post was completely pointless.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Seb said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Barca fan talking about diving and acting.
> ...


It wasn't pointless if exposed someone as a hypocrite. And just because someone don't agree with you don't mean they're clueless. it's just show how self-centere you're. But I give you one thing about Madrid don't want him back. They and him aren't suit each others at first place and either of them know it now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Pummy said:


> It wasn't pointless if exposed someone as a hypocrite. And just because someone don't agree with you don't mean they're clueless. it's just show how self-centere you're. But I give you one thing about Madrid don't want him back. They and him aren't suit each others at first place and either of them know it now.


What are you even waffling on about?

How does me pointing out Mourinho encouraged diving and play-acting at Madrid make me a hypocrite?

Care to point out where I said Barcelona didn't dive and play-act? Yeah I thought so. You can't.

Yes, you are clueless if you don't agree that Mourinho encouraged that behaviour during his tenure. That's not being self-centred, it's fact. If you don't agree with that, you either have a bad memory or didn't watch Madrid under him.

How about I break this down even more simply for you - Madrid and Barca both tarnished their image whilst Mourinho was at Madrid. Before he joined, that level of diving and playacting wasn't seen from either club. Since he has left, that level of diving and playacting hasn't been seen from either club. Still disagree with me?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Does this mean Eva will come back....




Godspeed Jose. 

Players can just fuck off aswell


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Seb said:


> I can't see United wanting him either for much of the same reasons, they're a club that care about their image. Not sure they want a manager renowned for negative football and blaming everyone but himself for everything.


The current United manager is doing a stellar job of those very things. Atleast Mourinho will have a plan and can probably win things, so it will be an upgrade.

But yes, I don't see the club going for Mourinho unless we are pushed to the very brink.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> Club statement made it clear that they tried so hard not to sack him, but in the end they had no choice. He was severely let down by the players. No doubt he's made some terrible decisions and has said some ridiculous things over the 2 and a half years at the club, but this season isn't all on him. If there was a falling out then fine, but come on, be professional and play for the club, not the manager. Or go to Abramovich, Granovskaia or Buck if there is so much of a massive problem. Don't take it out on the club and the fans.
> 
> Irish Jet said Hazard has been a disgrace, but it't not just him. Only Willian can hold his head up high. While Kenedy and Zouma have done well for their age and lack of experience. Anyone and everyone else has lost him this job (not including any of the goalkeepers here). I'll never care for this lot like the mid 00-10 teams. Never.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with all of this btw, I only singled out Hazard because his drop was probably the most extreme from the end of last season. His performances have been just shocking from a player with that talent. 

I think at least a guy like Cesc genuinely has weaknesses which have been exposed, whereas with Hazard there's just no conceivable reason for such a drop off.

It's becoming far more common in football that players do this. It definitely happened Moyes, although more understandable considering his standing as opposed to Mourinho. You could tell from Rio's book that they just had no respect for him from the start. They're not necessarily working against him, but not doing everything they can and when other teams are, it shows. Willian was exceptional and has stood out all season, the only guy whose stock has been raised in all of this. 

It might have been the Eva thing, but that doesn't excuse professional footballers giving anything but their best. It genuinely amazes me that in such small careers players can do this, but it is what it is. 

I have no doubt they'll go on a storming run up the table under whoever comes in.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Seb said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't pointless if exposed someone as a hypocrite. And just because someone don't agree with you don't mean they're clueless. it's just show how self-centere you're. But I give you one thing about Madrid don't want him back. They and him aren't suit each others at first place and either of them know it now.
> ...


Then why the fuck Mourinho was only one to blame about this if both club playing dirty. He may play dirty but don't act like those players were all clean before him. Remember Pepe infamous kick? And how the hell he has anything to do with Barcelona. Or you gonna say they diving and acting only at Clasico match and never been seen in other match. Ask Chelsea fan maybe. Or Fabregas infamous acting. Or Busquest? If you never ashamed of those players but looking for Jose for everything then yes you're hypocrites. I never said Jose not been part of it but saying he's everything was ridiculous. 

Another thing I want to point out is he being least successful when he actually only manager to won the league in recent memory. Or now you gonna turn down La Liga prestige or whatever...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Pummy said:


> Then why the fuck Mourinho was only one to blame about this if both club playing dirty. He may play dirty but don't act like those players were all clean before him. Remember Pepe infamous kick? And how the hell he has anything to do with Barcelona. Or you gonna say they diving and acting only at Clasico match and never been seen in other match. Ask Chelsea fan maybe. Or Fabregas infamous acting. Or Busquest? If you never ashamed of those players but looking for Jose for everything then yes you're hypocrites. I never said Jose not been part of it but saying he's everything was ridiculous.
> 
> Another thing I want to point out is he being least successful when he actually only manager to won the league in recent memory. Or now you gonna turn down La Liga prestige or whatever...


Because both clubs were at their worst when Mourinho was there. It's really not hard to understand. As soon as he lost 5-0 to Barcelona things changed in Spain. In fact even in that game you had Ronaldo shoving Pep, Ramos hacking Messi and then pushing over Puyol, his Spanish vice-captain. Both clubs have improved their image on the pitch since he left. Both had a better image before he joined, particularly Madrid. Players like Arbeloa and Alonso were not cynically kicking players until Mourinho was managing them.

You don't seem to understand the word hypocrite either, but your English is so broken that doesn't surprise me. At no point have I said Barcelona were innocent of play-acting and diving, but that seems to be your entire argument anyway. Strange.

Yes he won the league but his time there was considered a failure and he was booed off by the fans. Winning 1 Liga and 1 Copa in 3 years, and losing to the first decent side he met in the CL 3 years in a row, is not considered a success at Real Madrid. They sacked him and promptly won the CL the year after. Reminder here that he had probably the most expensive squad in football history in his time there.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Seb said:


> Sam Allardyce finally given a shot at a big club?


But Big Sam is already at a club bigger than Chelsea? :evil


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

i think im gonna kill myself if bayern get mourinho once pep leaves


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677644616531910656
Not sure if jumping the gun or incredibly sauced up to the tits


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

This needed to happen. I respect everything he's done in the past, but I don't think the team would have performed any better had he stayed there. Watch this be the kick that springs the team into a winning form, lel.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

LOL at Mou. Hopefully Chelsea won't replace him well though. Hopefully Ancellotti will prefer Madrid to Chelsea.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I read that Mourinho refused the 50 million euros, it is true? and if its, its due to contract stuff? (Forbidden to coach in the next 4? years)


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney out for the Norwich game too. Rumours going around that he's suffering from depression.

So, that's....something.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rooney out for the Norwich game too. Rumours going around that he's suffering from depression.
> 
> So, that's....something.


Is he becoming bald again? Depression is an illness with specific criteria, unless its been evalued under DSM-5 norms then its not depression


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Poor Wazza :jose


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

maybe he hasn't had a shag in a while, sure he can find another mature aged female to satisfy him


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*












Seb said:


> Players like Arbeloa and Alonso were not cynically kicking players until Mourinho was managing them.


Arbeloa was at an impressionable age. He had to go through those hardships to become the LEGEND he is today.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i think im gonna kill myself if bayern get mourinho once pep leaves


never gonna happen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



kimino said:


> I read that Mourinho refused the 50 million euros, it is true? and if its, its due to contract stuff? (Forbidden to coach in the next 4? years)


Yea, alot of manager contracts have it. 


He's still getting 12 million for the year.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Still rate Mou as one of the best, don't want to believe, but if Chelsea players did not perform at their best because they wanted Mourinho out, then from the start they had the wrong mentality, and don't have what is needed to be winners, Mourinho did 100 things wrong but its unprofessional to do what its speculated that his players did


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

coneloa


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I'd probably find that Mr. Bean meme funnier if it wasn't made by a bell end who can't use the right "their" in it tbh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

If it's true that Rooney has depression :mj2

I'd like to see an Irish Jet apology for EACH one of his anti-Rooney posts :no:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

That is pretty fucked up. We need to get him whatever help he needs but it's pretty obvious we need to move on. I do feel bad for him, that shit's no joke.

Andy Mitten says that the club is in a mess at the minute. With everything the players are saying purely PR, they apparently just hate Van Gaal and his methods.



> Source: http://www.united.no/andy-mitten/mitten-om-problemene/
> The site is very reliable and credible, being the offical supporters club in Scandinavia (Norway, Denmark and Sweden).
> 
> Mitten occasionally writes exclusive columns for this supporters club. They never get published in english, by request of Mitten himself (reckon this has to do with it becoming more difficult for English journalists to pick up on. He is paid by the supporters club for exclusive columns.)
> ...


It's all totally fucked and I suspect the Rooney stuff will blow up at some point, certainly before the Euro's. He was definitely due to be back against Norwich. What a train wreck this season's turning into.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

http://twitter.com/Sport_Witness/status/677769668053106688 @Irish Jet


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Out of all the former players who are anti-LvG, I suspect only one puts the club ahead and does not want Giggs to take over. Rio talks a lot of sense nowadays.

The board has messed up big time again. When van Gaal was appointed, we should have done what City have been doing all along to get Guardiola - should have kept reaching out to Klopp or possibly Ancelotti and planned ahead. I am sure if we had been in touch with either of these for a long time and showed ruthlessness to sack van Gaal at the right time, one would have joined.

I think Ancelotti was very gettable if contact had been initiated during June or so regardless of van Gaal's performances. Let that slip.

Last minute communications do not work for such in-demand managers. Add to that a scatterbrained transfer approach, going for Bale, Neymar etc .

I am starting to think Mourinho at United is a must for next season. Guardiola at City and Klopp at Liverpool is a nightmare.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rooney out for the Norwich game too. Rumours going around that he's suffering from depression.


Being forced to watch United 3 games in a row has that effect on people :duck


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Seb said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Then why the fuck Mourinho was only one to blame about this if both club playing dirty. He may play dirty but don't act like those players were all clean before him. Remember Pepe infamous kick? And how the hell he has anything to do with Barcelona. Or you gonna say they diving and acting only at Clasico match and never been seen in other match. Ask Chelsea fan maybe. Or Fabregas infamous acting. Or Busquest? If you never ashamed of those players but looking for Jose for everything then yes you're hypocrites. I never said Jose not been part of it but saying he's everything was ridiculous.
> ...


I admit I'm not good in english. But I find it absurd if you blame solely to him when he's not only one guilty there. Perhaps the reason is just because tension was on highest degree back then and some player just lost it. 


He may not been most successful Madrid manager but still far from least successful here. At least compare to someone like Ramos, Queiroz, Pellegrini or the current one. You may argued about length but length could also tell he kept meeting expectations to keep his job long enough. He also was first manager in past 6 years who made it longer than round 16 at CL and finally beat a fucking Lyon. But then again you seem like big Jose Mourinho hater since I saw you frustrated just because I said he's best manager in my eyes.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rooney out for the Norwich game too. Rumours going around that he's suffering from depression.


So I guess money isn't the key to happiness :side:

Honestly, seeing Wayne Rooney play the way he does nowadays makes me feel depressed :mj2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Any Everton fans on here? Heard tonight Hibs have signed a well known player from Everton on loan from Januray.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Moz is an Everton fan, but who's this player?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Martial won golden boy award


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

looks like our new/old badge is coming out boxing day.

looks like it'll have the 3 rivers, ship and be in a circle.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

hiddink appointed chelsea coach


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Interesting to see if the players turn up or not. 

Goodbye to us winning another EPL title in the next 5 years or so. Unless a Simeone or Pep is our next manager.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Rooney starting apparently


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> looks like our new/old badge is coming out boxing day.
> 
> looks like it'll have the 3 rivers, ship and be in a circle.


the only they use at the training ground will do fine


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Sorry for my ignorance but why did City change their badge in the first place?


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

That was a quick two goals scored by Chelsea. You think the players are relieved to see Jose go? :lol


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Not even surprised at Norwich leading 1-0. van Gaal resorted to the 4-3-3 in desperation with Carrick holding, but when it's built around Rooney while leaving Herrera and Pereira on the bench, we are toothless in the final third. The Fellaini love in is strange as well.

The "we played ok" argument does not hold good when it's a home game against Norwich who looked like they could concede 3-4 goals and do not look very threatening up top. Putting in a half decent performance of crosses and dominating possession is not brilliant but the bare minimum.

Anything less than a win today is inexcusable. I think even a rookie like Giggs as interim would do a better job in getting top 4 in a league as poor as this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

United doing a poor man's Chelsea tank job.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Hilarious stuff at Old Trafford. This result could be for the best.

He went straight back to Rooney. Herrera on the bench. Getting exactly what he deserves.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Shameless fucks.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Bye Louis


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Can't understand why Chelsea fans would side with Mourinho over the players. Mourinho dug his own grave by being a sociopath and alienating people. You just can't do that as a manager. No one wants to work for an unrepentant cunt. Obviously Mourinho has many great qualities as a manager but the dude should honestly take a year away from the game, reflect on life and maybe learn how to not be a dickhead before returning to management.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

rip us


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Has to go. The last few games have been inexcusable, the players aren't playing for him. Out of the CL and now the top 4. Complete collapse.

Mourinho is the obvious guy to go to. Should have the whole window to bring in some
players and get Mata out the door, the atrocious feeble little cunt.

The result is for the best. Extending this reign of terror would have been disastrous. Rooney starting with Herrera on the bench is just hilarious incompetence, said from the start that his faith in his captain would cost him his job. So it shall. Shambles.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Giggs rebelling against van Gaal as well. Or just being passionate. No fucking clue. 

I think this should be the end. If it is not, it's a travesty. 

German reports saying Pep is off to City. Mourinho in then and we have a chance of top 4, perhaps an FA cup, a decent showing in the Europa League and a guaranteed 3 points against Arsenal. No way can we buy more attacking players and trust them to this clueless manager.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Mata really is a wizard. He saw that Mourinho was on his way to United, so he's trying to make an exit early. #trackback


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> The result is for the best. Extending this reign of terror would have been disastrous. Rooney starting with Herrera on the bench is just hilarious incompetence, said from the start that his faith in his captain would cost him his job. So it shall. Shambles.


Jose loves Rooney. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

I was willing to give LVG until the end of the season if he turned things around but he hasn't, the last few weeks especially have been terrible and the team from front to back are devoid of confidence and that is all down to LVG. 18 months in, 250-300 million spend and nothing has progressed or improved. He's got rid of a lot of players... too many with how thin our squad is now and you just had to look at the bench... no experienced attacking player apart from Herrera, who he benched again to no surprise and picked Captain Awful to start. He's lost his way and the fans are turning on him now... his time must surely be up.

I just can't comprehend why we were playing some good football towards the end of last season against Spurs, Liverpool and City and then he reverted back to this awful slow, zombie, wayward and sideways possession football with a bit of hoofball chucked in there. The players just don't have the freedom and players like Herrera and Mata are restricted due to LVG's fascination with this possession football. Don't worry about securing the 3 points lads, as long as we get the highest percentage in possession, we'll clearly get an achievement for that!

The man doesn't have a clue, we all had high expectations for this season and LVG has failed miserably thus far. Hasn't won a match in ages, plays some of the worst football for a top team in the Premier League, some of the players look disinterested playing under him, he's blamed everyone including the tea lady and the cook except for himself and he's largely responsible for this mess. That and getting knocked out of the league cup at home to a Championship team, finishing 3rd in a winnable Champions League group and now struggling to maintain top four - complete and utter shambles and the board must rectify this immediately! LVG told his players they must win the next three games and he's failed at the first hurdle. I just have no confidence in him and can't see him turning it around. I just don't have any belief in when we play under him now especially at home and also taking into account teams can cut through our defence with ease and keep out our attack so well. All on him and the way he sets us up.

As soon as I saw Fellaini was picked ahead of Herrera I knew we'd lose. I know it's one player but besides that Bournemouth game Fellaini has been awful especially when starting deep but LVG fails to realise that and once again costs us vital points.

He has to go now, none of this wait until top 4 is out of reach bollocks like under Moyes. The football is dire and there has been no progression and quite frankly his whole philosophy is a farce at this point.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*










Pretty much my face for 2 of Martinez's 3 seasons at Everton so far. He's just all talk :hogan 

Get rid of him for Jose pls.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

What an utterly atrocious game. 

I mean, our lot did as well as you could expect after the first 25 minutes when they couldn't string four passes together, but any other 'top side' with urgent attacking tactics (Lel lvg) and an abundance of guile (Lel Rooney, fellaini, young and mata) turns the screw on us and wins comfortably.

Usually you would look at a Norwich away win at a ground like Old Trafford and expect our keeper to have been motm. Rudd made one basic save from a free kick.

Conversely, De Gea claims the assist after Jerome's standard poor finish. Shows how much United have relied on him to be error free since the start of the Moyes season. 

Young was culpable for both Norwich goals, being out battled in a 50/50 by Redmond for Jerome's goal, before losing track of Tettey. What a bottler.

I'd say great tactics from Alex Neil, but lvg's United are so predictable that sitting deep in the box and counter attacking is the obvious way to go. 

Massive three points though. I just hope the board doesn't look at that result and hold back the cash in January.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

yeah time for LVG to go, we're playing like dog shit and are regressing as a whole. Fellaini is a waste of space, Rooney too, Mata for all his crafty play is still useless defensively. Get Jose in ASAP, time for change


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



God™ said:


> Jose loves Rooney. Be careful what you wish for.


More of a case of expectation rather than hope. He's the huge favourite.

Pretty sure he'll have a different view of this Rooney.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Also, LMAO at Chelsea magically turning it on now that Jose is gone.

As much of a snide, whiny, immature bellend as he had been and probably deserved such a fate, those players had clearly downed tools to a level that was completely unprofessional and unacceptable. Regardless of what your stance is on the situation, it's the fans who have been let down.

If Chelsea were 7th/8th (even look at United under lvg, arrogant buffoon of a manager who won't change failing tactics, first team full of dross) then maybe I could understand it, but being that dire all season to the point that relegation was actually a topic. Fucking hell.

......

As a side note, I really hope Leicester hold onto their best players, while also backing Ranieri with a couple of quality additions who won't upset the balance of the side and the dressing room. They're in a dream position right now and could actually attract some genuine class. Vichai certainly has the cash to manage it.

Actually, you know what, this season doesn't make any fucking sense. Maybe there was a real life space jam incident at the end of the game after Chelsea beat Leicester towards the end of last season. Leicester have lost once in the league since then... and Chelsea, well...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

already wondering who the first player pep gets rid of will be. probably nasri, yaya a close 2nd.


hoping the season doesnt just become a malaise until pep comes, if he does. would imagine there are quite a few players would would want to give their all to ensure they still have a spot. we know pep doesnt mind removing favourites


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> More of a case of expectation rather than hope. He's the huge favourite.
> 
> Pretty sure he'll have a different view of this Rooney.


While its guaranteed that Rooney will get a run of games under any new manager, which is only fair in terms of assessing whether its the system or the player at fault, we don't have to worry. Jose dropped the likes of Casillas and his favorite Terry when it got ugly, and he will do the same to Rooney.

Added bonus would be Valdes potentially becoming our second choice GK. Would trust him over Romero anyday. If van Gaal stays, count on De Gea, Mata, Valdes, Herrera all leaving by Jan or next summer. With Mourinho, only Mata's future is unclear.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

how people still pay to see manchester united play i'll never know


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Just go, LVG. Please. :floyd1


We won't finish any higher than 5th with this imbecile for a manager.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Sliver C said:


> While its guaranteed that Rooney will get a run of games under any new manager, which is only fair in terms of assessing whether its the system or the player at fault, we don't have to worry. Jose dropped the likes of Casillas and his favorite Terry when it got ugly, and he will do the same to Rooney.
> 
> Added bonus would be Valdes potentially becoming our second choice GK. Would trust him over Romero anyday. If van Gaal stays, count on De Gea, Mata, Valdes, Herrera all leaving by Jan or next summer. With Mourinho, only Mata's future is unclear.


Yup. Agreed. 

I think with the captaincy and influence he has it's pretty delusional to expect any manager to come in and just drop him. His buddy Giggs certainly wouldn't.

He could fuck Mata out the door in January for all I care. He's a huge part of the problem, even Van Gaal doesn't seem to think he offers enough a lot of the time. One of the most disappointing signings in the club's history. He's average.

With Mourinho it's very strange. Ideally I'd wait until the summer so he can have some time away, not convinced he's very stable mentally at the minute. So that could be a problem. If we were waiting until the summer there are probably guys I'd go for ahead of him - Pochettino, Simeone etc. 

We don't have any time though. We're in free-fall and could very likely be crashing out of the top four. I wouldn't trust either of those goons on the touchline to turn it around and when you look at who's readily available I'd certainly say Mourinho is the best out there. I'd back him to get us back into title contention, especially if he got money in the transfer window. At his best he's still a top 5 manager. 

No idea what the fuck happened with Chelsea, maybe it was the Eva stuff but it really seemed to start at the back end of last season. It's strange because he was adored by his players in his first spell and at Inter and Porto. He fell out with everyone towards the end at Madrid but I think that was after he knew he was leaving. 

Even if it's just a short term appointment I'd pull the trigger now. He generally wins if nothing else, and we've won fuck all since Ferguson left. I'm pretty sure he'd relish the challenge of going up against Pep and whoever Chelsea appoint. He'll be desperate for the job.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Andre said:


> Also, LMAO at Chelsea magically turning it on now that Jose is gone.
> 
> As much of a snide, whiny, immature bellend as he had been and probably deserved such a fate, those players had clearly downed tools to a level that was completely unprofessional and unacceptable. Regardless of what your stance is on the situation, it's the fans who have been let down.
> 
> ...


Every top club should be in for them. Kante, Mahrez, Vardy - They'd be stupid not to bid for all of them. Nothing to lose and you might at least unsettle them. Gotta be ruthless with these upstarts.

I wanted Mahrez in August. He's kind of like Mata only quick and good at football.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Can we ban Irish Jet for double posting please.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Is it because Mourinho gone. Or Sunderland was just awful. Look at Chelsea goals it were just bad defense. And Sunderland goal was by Chelsea mistake. They play better but everything is so easier if you have two leading goals within ten minutes.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Irish Jet said:


> Every top club should be in for them. Kante, Mahrez, Vardy - They'd be stupid not to bid for all of them. Nothing to lose and you might at least unsettle them. Gotta be ruthless with these upstarts.
> 
> I wanted Mahrez in August. He's kind of like Mata only quick and good at football.


I would love Mahrez at United :banderas

Hope he wouldn't mind playing with Rooney instead of Vardy :side:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Thank id be as pleased as a lot of Foxes fans if Leicester win the title, and i dont support them.

It's just a fucking great story, and if my team don't win it (they won't lol), then Leicester deserve it. 

IMO, I don't think they will. I believe their sticky patch that they might well have will cost them and other teams, Arsenal and City, will have that quality and experience to pip them. 

Really hope they can stay in the top four though. Good on them.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*












Brock said:


> Thank id be as pleased as a lot of Foxes fans if Leicester win the title, and i dont support them.
> 
> It's just a fucking great story, and if my team don't win it (they won't lol), then Leicester deserve it.
> 
> ...


I've actually put a sneaky fiver on Leicester to win the league and I'm a Spurs fan you can only admire the way they play and their ability to win games.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

@ Kiz and City fans

All this Pep talk, so even if Pelle wins the PL, do you guys still sack him and bring Pep?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Razor King said:


> @ Kiz and City fans
> 
> All this Pep talk, so even if Pelle wins the PL, do you guys still sack him and bring Pep?


Pep could do the league cup and then league, and still end up jobless if Pep says yes.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

That'd be a travesty.

Or, maybe Pep will take his famous hiatus and join City in 17/18?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Ranieri went from 0 to 100 real quick. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Brock said:


> Thank id be as pleased as a lot of Foxes fans if Leicester win the title, and i dont support them.
> 
> It's just a fucking great story, and if my team don't win it (they won't lol), then Leicester deserve it.
> 
> ...


Leicester City were at the bottom on Christmas Day last season and top on Christmas Day the next. Incredible


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Bones said:


> Leicester City were at the bottom on Christmas Day last season and top on Christmas Day the next. Incredible


It truly is a fairy tale.

They'll not win the title though, just can't see it happening, at least...this year.

I see a top five finish however.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*

Any chance of a Leicester City themed thread title?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Ghost of Christmas Future....Trunks said:


> Any chance of a Leicester City themed thread title?


"Jamie Vardy's having a party"?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Razor King said:


> That'd be a travesty.
> 
> Or, maybe Pep will take his famous hiatus and join City in 17/18?


For the three years that Pep will be at City (and you'll be mad to think he will be there for more than three years), he'll probably win the league 2/3 times, integrate a lot of the academy players into the first team squad, change the mentality of the club, so that they finally realise they are a big club and will give them a defined style which will win over the media and a lot of new fans.

You can't turn that down.

Haven't mentioned winning the CL, because that competition is too hard to predict and he can't even win it with Bayern.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



BAH! Humbled... said:


> Pep could do the league cup and then league, and still end up jobless if Pep says yes.


UWOTM8


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rugrats in Toyland said:


> "Jamie Vardy's having a Christmas party"?


Fixed that for you.

Or 'chat shit, get coal' :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Joel said:


> For the three years that Pep will be at City (and you'll be mad to think he will be there for more than three years), he'll probably win the league 2/3 times, integrate a lot of the academy players into the first team squad, change the mentality of the club, so that they finally realise they are a big club and will give them a defined style which will win over the media and a lot of new fans.
> 
> You can't turn that down.
> 
> Haven't mentioned winning the CL, because that competition is too hard to predict and he can't even win it with Bayern.


exactamundo

the long term benefits should be worth the 3 years or so we get out of him. there is so much potential in this team it's ridiculous, it just needs the right person to tap into it. there are some seriously, seriously talented youngsters running around. there's so few world class managers about and he's going to be our first (if he comes)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

That kiz kid wont ever shut the fuck up if pep does well at city huh


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Jurgen Klopp is the best manager


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> UWOTM8


Bollox, my bad.. late night posting....


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

We're embarrassing.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Klopp with less ppg than :brodgers atm. Wonderful start to his reign.

Also, I'm thinking Watford are going to provide me with a lot of material if I end up making a 2015/16 WALL OF SHAME :mark: So many people in this thread predicted them to go down based on nothing of any real relevance.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I'll assume DA will get some sort of royalty cheque for that then Andre, considering how much he's gonna be featuring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



Rugrats in Toyland said:


> "Jamie Vardy's having a party"?


Vardys Chinese New Year Celebration.. IMO.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*










:duck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

What an amazing season its been for midtable/lower teams so far


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

If we appoint Pellegrini I am going on a football sabbatical.

American sport leagues are better anyway.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Appointing Pelle when City will have Pep and United probably Mou? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630018993231908864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630019590052028416
There isn't enough :duck's in the world for how much I am :duck'ing right now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Oh Flopp :lol

He's almost as much fun as Brodgers. 

It's just too bad we are stuck with LVG


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> :duck


Despite all that we're still ahead of Everton so what does that say about your sorry bunch of shit? :hayden3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Vader said:


> I'll assume DA will get some sort of royalty cheque for that then Andre, considering how much he's gonna be featuring.


What have I said this season? :drake1

All of this goes back to me predicting Liverpool would win the league in 13/14, which was like predicting a meteor would hit the Earth and it ends up missing by about 300 feet

:bored


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

i really hope pelle doesnt go to chelsea cos he'd do really well there, but it could actually kill mourinho if it happened


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Briefing that van Gaal will be gone if we lose to Stoke. I think he's already gone, makes no sense to base such a decision on one game. No vote of confidence from the club as well.

Likely a deal with Mourinho and severance package with van Gaal being discussed at the moment. Mou turned down the Roma job. He will definitely choose United over Real as well for the obvious reason that United will give him a shot at a longer tenure if he does well.

Fingers crossed. He needs to be in before the Stoke game. The stupidity has gone on too long, it's just good luck that Chelsea sacked him when they did.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

We should have had Mourinho years ago. I'd be confident in Barry Fry being in charge and us being better than we are now. Let's get clueless Keegan in too, at least we'll score a load.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Double post accident 




no. said:


> Early predictions for the Prem. Feel free to tell me how wrong I am.
> 
> 01. Arsenal
> Yes, Arsenal. I saw them as being contenders last year and they've just gotten stronger since. Only a top-level striker (and maybe DM cover) needed and this is a lock.
> ...


Andre, some beauties in here for you. I also can't find whether or not I made a prediction so I might be safe...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Leicester going to bury us even deeper next week. :hogan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Vader said:


> Andre, some beauties in here for you. I also can't find whether or not I made a prediction so I might be safe...


At least we know how Vader is planning on keeping his nose warm this Winter, up in Andre's butt :cozy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Not the only part of my body I'm planning on keeping warm there. 

Don't worry Denis, I'll sniff out your mong posts before long.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

#topbantz Vader

just get Mourinho in now tbh, no point waiting for the likely loss to Stoke


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



Vader said:


> .


Looking back it's great to see how wrong I was. The fact that everything's happened so differently to how I predicted really does contribute to how excited I am about this season.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



KENNY KLAUS said:


> Leicester going to bury us even deeper next week. :hogan


Dude, change that fucking sig, I can't stop watching it.


LVG has to go, total prat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

brb deleting posts before vader finds them


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

if u're searching for embarassing posts related to football knowledge in your forum history that might take a while


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

shrekt


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> 1. chelsea
> 2. city
> 3. arsenal
> 4. united
> ...


What kind of numpty has both Leicester and Watford around the relegation zone...?




Rush said:


> 1. Arsenal
> 2. City
> 3. Chelsea
> 4. United
> ...


:argh:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Thread title jinxed it, expect leicester to get smashed at the weekend

Also, hope we can get jose in before the chelsea game


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*










apparently the new badge. looks clean af.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



DENSPARK said:


> Well if we are doing full table predictions....
> 
> 1. Arsenal.
> 
> ...


Watford bottom :mj4 

Leicester 16th :mj4

Chelsea 2nd :mj4 

WOATon Villa not bottom :mj4


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> if u're searching for embarassing posts related to football knowledge in your forum history that might take a while


I don't even know what you just said. It'll be a triumph if you don't talk bollocks once.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Vader said:


> I don't even know what you just said. It'll be a triumph if you don't talk bollocks once.


Is it causing you heartbreak?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Van Gaal is my heart breaker


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> apparently the new badge. looks clean af.


Not sure about the red but that's really nice


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Navas is so fucking retarded


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Not sacked van Gaal yet, but the board have refused to comment on speculations. So long as there is no vote of confidence, I have hopes. Mou would only be ready by the new year as he has to go to Portugal to visit his sick father, so it's possible they want van Gaal to hold the fort for the next 2 games.

Not watching the game, but seems like Arsenal just about edging underachieving City this season. Wenger needs to win it this season or it may be impossible with Guardiola's City and possibly Mou's United(!)

Feel for Pellegrini though. Genuinely likeable guy but he knows even a title win won't keep him in the job. If he doesn't go for managing the Chilean national team or gets shunted upstairs at City, I think Roma should move for him. He would do a better job than that fraud Garcia.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Man City this year is awful. If it was not bunch of last minute goal they would be mid table by now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Amazing win. 

Strengthen up the weaknesses in January and the league is ours.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

With City getting Pep, Chelsea getting whoever and Arsenal now likely to win the league I think the decision's been made with regards to Mourinho and it's just a matter of when. I think he'd take the United job over in any in the world under those circumstances, it's basically the perfect storm for him. The Guardian reporting that we'll seek assurances from Jose that he'll behave, I mean fuck sake, like Ferguson was a saint, like United aren't already the most hated club in the country. If we get Jose, we should go full Inter and embrace the hate. 

I think in an ideal world we'd let either Van Gaal or Giggs see out the season, let the dust settle with Mourinho and maybe pay for his therapy, while tying him up for next season. We're pretty fucking far from an ideal world right now. We're look game for a Swansea-esque collapse right now. 

My emotions are going crazy. I do worry that his reputation has taken a big hit, which is a big part of his ability to man-manage. It's fucking crazy how the narrative has changed from this time last season. You'd almost forget he has one of the most phenomenal CV's in recent history.

Pep has some job on his hands by the way. They've obviously got a lot of good pieces in place but City's main players are ageing and they're going to have heavily reinvest again. I think Pep brings his own appeal to a lot of players though.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Pummy said:


> Man City this year is awful. If it was not bunch of last minute goal they would be mid table by now.


?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

going to lose a league that effectively fell into our lap

typical city never dies










around 65 mil of talent right there. sagna the only one in the right position. otamendi far too aggressive, mangala too deep and ball watching. campbell (?) with the choice of 3 players to pick out. only reason we're not losing by more is because of hart. how can a manager who used to be a centre back be in charge of a team that defends so poorly?

we've kept 2 clean sheets in our last 21 competitive games
havent won away since september 12


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> around 65 mil of talent right there. sagna the only one in the right position. otamendi far too aggressive, mangala too deep and ball watching. campbell (?) with the choice of 3 players to pick out. only reason we're not losing by more is because of hart. how can a manager who used to be a centre back be in charge of a team that defends so poorly?
> 
> we've kept 2 clean sheets in our last 21 competitive games
> havent won away since september 12


It's because there's no Kompany to organise the defence. The record with and without him says it all.

With Kompany - 8 games 7 clean sheets 1 goal conceded

Without Kompany - 9 games 0 clean sheets 18 goals conceded


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Kompany is prone to some big game howlers as well, tbf. But yeah, Mangala got rinsed repeatedly and even rinsed himself for the first goal. Hart is absolutely the saviour of that defence right now. When I first saw that still photo Kiz posted I was pretty much in shock at how all over the place they were defensively. At a glance you'd think it's a shot of them attacking and us trying to play out from the back or something. It's almost six on three. Hart coming to the rescue by saving the subsequent shot on goal with his face is pretty indicative of City's defence in this present moment in our fitba watching existence. 

We have to win the league this season. I've been down this road before and I bled pessimism even back in 2001/2002 never mind 13/14 or 07/08, but we haven't had a shot as good as this in a long time and we might not have another as good for a while afterwards. I don't think Jose at United and Pep at City instantly derails everybody else's chances for the foreseeable future, because if Pep does go to City then he has a fucking job ahead of him and Jose is hardly infallible, plus Arsene Wenger is better than all you cunts, but there really is that sense of "it's now or never." 

Shout out to Ollie bastarding Giroud slaying his haters like it ain't even a fucking thing. But yer da maintains we should've shoved him out the door for Jackson Martinez. :WHYYY4

Good thing yer da's not the manager of Arsenal fitba club.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Much as I dislike Arsenal I am rather enjoying Ozil and Giroud genuinely clowning most of the media. That creature Danny Mills was still giving Ozil stick before the game, right before he goes in dry. Phenomenal player.

Remember how Di Maria was gonna be the next Ozil? 

:mj2

That still shot it hilarious. 100% thought that was Arsenal defending at first glance.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Tbf, look at Di Maria now :hogan


Ozil has been slaying folk every week of the season and it is genuinely fucking beautiful. I'm not even talking about the almighty ASSIST STAT, just his general fucking GOATing. He's undeniable at this point. Yet two weeks ago Davey Moyes was talking about the jury still being out. I mean, there were definitely games in his first two seasons where he would play okay while not being very influential, and of course that added to the whole "Ozil doesn't do big games" line of thinking. It got overblown by a lot of people, but there were absolutely valid criticisms there and he still hadn't REALLY exploded like you'd want. But this season he's gone on a total madness. 

A huge chunk of the Arsenal fan base doesn't deserve Giroud. I would punch a baby koala for Thierry Henry, but all those Arsenal fans jumping on his nuts when he slated Giroud on TV before going ape shit at Giroud for daring to defend himself (which he even did in a half-jokey way) can get fucked. They don't deserve Olivier Giroud, they don't deserve his beard, they don't deserve him busting out motherfucking 89th minute slide tackles in his own box. Olivier Giroud is better than every one of them. 

Nacho Monreal is also better than Ronaldo.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Man City this year is awful. If it was not bunch of last minute goal they would be mid table by now.
> ...


They scored a winning goal at last minute against Palace, Norwich and Swansea. Imagine if they didn't. 6 points missing and dropped below 6th.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> A huge chunk of the Arsenal fan base doesn't deserve Giroud. I would punch a baby koala for Thierry Henry, but all those Arsenal fans jumping on his nuts when he slated Giroud on TV before going ape shit at Giroud for daring to defend himself (which he even did in a half-jokey way) can get fucked. They don't deserve Olivier Giroud, they don't deserve his beard, they don't deserve him busting out motherfucking 89th minute slide tackles in his own box. Olivier Giroud is better than every one of them.


AlexHumph deserves Giroud, but he's nowhere to be found :WHYYY3


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Idk who that is :hogan


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

i think the players are there, but the system, especially defensively, is not. it's okay if we win 3-2, but we're getting belted. 4-1 twice, 2-0 by stoke was a fisting, shouldn't have beat swansea and didnt deserve a thing against arsenal. you have to question the level of coaching that happens. we throw everything forward, it's all attack attack attack, but lose the ball and we are horrifically exposed. we already know yaya isnt going to bust a gut to get back, navas and sterling are usually good, and so is fernandinho, but usually it's too late. we're setting otamendi and mangala up to fall, because without vinny, the squad lacks a leader. we've been fortunate this season that hartdog has been in the form he has been, because it could be so much worse.

i know vinny plays a part, but he shouldn't. when you spend 30 mil + on centrebacks you have to expect so, so much better than the shite is being produced. but they are being exposed in a system that isnt being adjusted and leaves their deficiencies exposed. good managers adapt to those scenarios. delph is easily good enough to just sit back, and allow yaya to push forward and dinho to be sort of in between. but we constantly see delph on the edge of the area. against stoke, fernando was caught up the field twice. why? what is he doing up there? even prior to the stoke game stevie wonder knew we were struggling with the back 4, so why isnt he sitting there.

we really have cocked this up something spectacular. time to turn it around, but when vinny comes back, we know the high likelihood he just gets injured again, so why haven't we prepared ourselves for the inevitable? it's really bloody stupid and is quickly becoming arsenal's title. plus im not bony's biggest fan, but kun was clearly not fit to start the game, so why not start bony who has at least been in decent form? 

save_us.pep


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

It's absolutely the system. Look at that squad, individual by individual. I mean, you know, it's not exactly the worst in the world.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

*City's problem still is and has been for years and years now their poor quality in depth. Starting XI is always great but their depth, especially this year, isn't good enough. Leaving Bony as your only option if Aguero is out was lunacy. Granted it's made extra bad by Bony being garbage but only having 2 strikers is rubbish. Dzeko wasn't really good enough but how much would City love to have still had him just as an option to call upon. Same goes for pretty much every position. Take any of KDB/Sterling/Silva/Yaya/Fernandinho out and the drop off is massive. Navas is total pish. Nasri is done. Fernando is naff. Delph has done fine tbf despite the injuries. I've literally just googled Man City squad because I was sure I had to be missing some people there. Nope. Yeah it's unlucky to have injuries to Aguero, Silva and Kompany but lack of depth shouldn't be an excuse for a team challenging for the Title with the money they have to spend. They at least have the depth at the back but it's garbage depth. Mangala is approaching Savic levels of awfulness and Demi is done. Ottamendi looks good tbf but he's a 2nd in command, not the guy who gets Mangala to stop behaving like a lunatic. And yes Pelle isn't helping at all defensively and this is again a problem that's been there for largely his entire spell there. 

Arsenal should be winning this League (and so should Chelsea and City) but they've found ways to fuck it up already. Comfortably the best squad on paper. Very solid defensively (granted if you lose one of Per/Kos it turns to shit) and so much talent going forward. Giroud/Alexis/Ozil/Walcott is a phenomenal front 4 even when you discount the depth they have in Welbeck/Ox/Campbell. I know people like to rag on their CM options but Ramsey/Cazorla/Coquelin/Flamini have all produced. Coq and Flamini could probably do with an upgrade but they've been good this season, imo anyway. That spot aside they're pretty much league best conversation in every other position. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

it's annoying that with so many underperformers pelle has done nothing with some absolute quality youth in the ranks.

sagna needs a rest, why not play the highly rated maffeo? no, lets play the clearly unfit clichy out on the right flank after he's been missing for like 3 months. oh, shock horror, he didnt play well. we have a remarkable mix of overworked and underdone footballers. navas finishing aside is fine as delph and fernando has been really good the few times he's played as a natural defensive mid. but pelle has tried to pigeon hole every player into a certain role. sagna can't do the over lapping run stuff zaba does. but he gets forced to do it. same with clichy on the other flank. every cb has to play the exact same way. every centre mid is a box to box midfielder. every attacking mid is expected to be a creative outlet who is really quick and scores goals, which is a lot to ask. and if they don't fit into that style, pelle makes absolutely no chance whatsoever to fit them in. bony plays a different way to aguero, but lets try and force him to play the same way. oh it's, not working, keep doing the same thing over and over.

i thought we had turned over a leaf in the united and sevilla games. now pelle has just gone back to his stubborn ways. it's the same players playing the same way week in week out, the same over reliance on the same players who are also the most injury prone in the squad. it's stupid. everyone can see it, literally everyone. except one.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Hart, Willy
Kompany, Mangala, Otamendi, Demi, Sagna, Zaba, Clichy, Kolarov
Yaya, Nando, Dinho, Delph
Silva, KDB, Sterling, Nasri, Navas
Aguero, Bony + Kelechi

Looks to be decent depth. Decimated by injuries but you can't cover all these injuries with depth. Bayern have massive depth but the crisis last season left basically nothing but 11 players to play every 3 days. At some point you insure against injuries and City have done that but for Aguero. Hard to predict Bony would be this bad however.

Improve CM options and that's a fantastic squad, depth and all.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> *i thought we had turned over a leaf in the united and sevilla games*. now pelle has just gone back to his stubborn ways. it's the same players playing the same way week in week out, the same over reliance on the same players who are also the most injury prone in the squad. it's stupid. everyone can see it, literally everyone. except one.


You could tell after the United game that he hated how they played during it. I know the 0-0 there was very different from winning 3-1 in Seville, and I don't think anybody was suggesting they approach every away game from then on out in that same way, but listening to his post-match interview after the United game I really got the impression he was all in on the idea of City flat out trying to run over teams offensively and nothing else would satisfy him. Didn't matter if it was Sunderland at home or Barca away (remember when he played four in midfield against that Barca side?). It sometimes reminds me of how we got decimated in a few away games in 2013/14 (and before that, but those three big away hammerings in 13/14 were especially bad). Teams knew how to cope with us and we got our arses savaged by any fuckers that could string a counter attack together quicker than Arteta could run forty yards. Wenger finally did something about that at the Etihad in January and the change in our performances in big games this year compared to previous years is absolutely staggering. So, you know, if a stubborn old bastard like Arsene can change.........


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Strong rumours floating around that :vangaal is gone.


Pls be true.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Goku said:


> Hart, Willy
> Kompany, Mangala, Otamendi, Demi, Sagna, Zaba, Clichy, Kolarov
> Yaya, Nando, Dinho, Delph
> Silva, KDB, Sterling, Nasri, Navas
> ...


*In what world is that good depth in the 4 attacking positions? Even if you discount Navas, Nasri and Bony being shit the quantity isn't even there. The big difference with Bayern is they have unbelievable quality in their depth to deal with injuries. City don't have that quality. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Pep will recruit what City need if he comes in next season. I expect him to start mauling the PL as soon as he gets there.

Nasri is one of the biggest bottlers in football and Navas is the Spanish version of Aaron Lennon. Both of them will probably out the door. Bony looks out of his depth at this level as well.

What City really need to do is throw 60 million at someone like Koke. I know he gets used on the right at times by Atleti but he is the type of central player they have been screaming out for. I think a real issue as well is having Yaya Toure playing in a midfield two behind KDB/Silva/Sterling.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



ツ;55379705 said:


> *In what world is that good depth in the 4 attacking positions? Even if you discount Navas, Nasri and Bony being shit the quantity isn't even there. The big difference with Bayern is they have unbelievable quality in their depth to deal with injuries. City don't have that quality. *


Three strikers in a one striker system is fine, at least in terms of quantity. They've got Sterling who could operate as a false nine too.

I'm inclined to agree with you on the attacking mids/wingers front.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



ツ;55379705 said:


> *In what world is that good depth in the 4 attacking positions? Even if you discount Navas, Nasri and Bony being shit the quantity isn't even there. The big difference with Bayern is they have unbelievable quality in their depth to deal with injuries. City don't have that quality. *


5 players for 3 places isn't bad. The position management might be, two elite number 10s aren't necessary and they ideally could use another sterling instead of another mostly number 10 nasri. Navas is a niche player, who has a very specific skillset. He is a good depth option on the wing.

Aguero, Bony, Kelechi is good depth for the striker position. An elite, a dependable scorer (supposed to be), and a promising youth player.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



DENSPARK said:


> Strong rumours floating around that :vangaal is gone.
> 
> 
> Pls be true.


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ews/louis-van-gaal-sacked-manchester-10641044

This? 

:xzibit


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Brock said:


> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ews/louis-van-gaal-sacked-manchester-10641044
> 
> This?
> 
> :xzibit


I saw that shortly after getting my hopes up earlier :moyes8

Maybe our defeat to Stoke on Saturday will be enough to get him gone :hmm:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679438597125091328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679438838863757312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679439283866865664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679439691326738432
Half season tickets must not be selling as well as expected or Stones is off and they're trying to get the fans interest back and shut them up for a while.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

what is wrong with Zabaleta these days?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

had a serious knee injury and has had setbacks since. literally the first serious injury of his professional career.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

It's laughable that there are rumors that Woodward is still backing van Gaal. Shows the full extent of the folly of non-football men running everything. Has he even watched the games to see that there is no hope of this fraud turning things around?

If that ultimatum is true, what would a fluke win against Stoke prove? "We are not a sacking club", gimme a break. Crashing out of an easy CL group, a home defeat against Norwich, claims that fans are living in the past and horrific man management are not sackable offenses? He wouldn't last one more minute at City or Arsenal, let alone Real, Barca or Bayern.

In the meantime, Mourinho to Madrid rumors appear to get stronger. It could happen, Perez can override the senior players. Simeone to Chelsea then. LVG or Giggs at United, I doubt Conte or Poch are on the radar. Get used to mediocrity for 4-5 seasons. Half the Starting XI will put in transfer requests next summer.

van Gaal talks like a snake oil salesman and is often very sly in trying to get the fans on his side. Woodward missed out on Mourinho due to some misplaced trust in this manager, he will eventually be digging his own grave - commercial deals are dependent on success.

This is bad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

We won't get Simeone. I don't see him leaving Atletico.

So with him ruled out and Pep going to City, I would probably take Conte if he leaves Italy after the Euros.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Is Mourinho not hated by a lot of the Madrid players still? Namely Ramos and Ronaldo?

Would be shocked if he goes there.

It's going to be hilarious but I'm pretty sure we are going to pass him up for Giggs. I keep hearing that Jose's going to leave the club in chaos, like we're not there already. I've no doubt he'd want the United job before any in the world right now. We'll go into a season vs Pep, Champion Wenger and The Betrayers with Ryan fucking Giggs. The job is basically made for Mourinho. Fucking pussies.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I'm just sitting here drinking some eggnog, eating a mince pie and LOLing at these deluded Man Utd fans hounding out yet another manager. You're never going back to the Fergie years. Challenging for fourth place is your spot now, you're just gonna have to deal with that.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> I'm just sitting here drinking some eggnog, eating a mince pie and LOLing at these deluded Man Utd fans hounding out yet another manager. You're never going back to the Fergie years. Challenging for fourth place is your spot now, you're just gonna have to deal with that.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


It is very difficult to compete, what with Pardew at a real club now that actually appreciate brilliance.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Ronaldo hate Mourinho? Never heard this. Ronaldo invited him at his film presentation and made a hint about reunion sometime. I thought players who hate him mostly a Spanish international players but I might be wrong though.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

It's not about getting back to where it was with Fergie. Every sane person knows that is no longer possible. 

If we had a manager with a temperament like Ancelotti, Pellegrini or Klopp, I wouldn't mind sticking with him for the rest of the season even if they were getting the current results. The biggest problem with van Gaal is that he keeps falling out with players. Even players like Memphis and Bastian who initially liked him are probably tired of him. If he stays, he won't attract many players and the ones playing for the club now will leave bar the English players.

A manager who arrogantly tells the fans to expect a loss against Norwich, whose idea of motivating Herrera after a good game is by saying "I can still drop him", who falls out with players all the time and who, unlike Mourinho (who is often accused of being divisive himself), cannot even get results is of no use. If the players were atleast happy under him you can allow him to push on. We don't exactly have divas at the moment, it's not hard to motivate them.

There is no delusion even if we get Mourinho. Nobody is expecting a trophy every season with the league so competitive, just reasonable consistency.

Mourinho clearly loves United and gets the fans. He was overlooked for Moyes but has not spoken ill of the club and is willing to swallow his ego in hankering for the job again. This will endear him to the fans regardless of his other faults. I don't think Woodward will get off lightly if he messes this up and appoints Giggs instead. Even other options like Emery or Blanc are a downgrade and cannot compete with the likes of Guardiola.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

penaldo doesnt have a problem with mourinho. he gets along with other cunts.

vinny apparently declared fit for boxing day. christmas miracle, along with the new badge.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Mourinho is the most overrated manager in world football imo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

oh RUSH :banderas


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Not sure if that coming from Benitez fanboy or just plain dumb.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Kicker claims a reliable source has confirmed Pep moving to City.

http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/...ardiola-wird-trainer-bei-manchester-city.html


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Hope all my Manchester United supporting friends enjoy their wine and mince pies this festive season.

:WHYYY4


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> penaldo doesnt have a problem with mourinho. he gets along with other cunts.
> 
> vinny apparently declared fit for boxing day. christmas miracle, along with the new badge.


you should rest him for the more important games imo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

we've been doing that for like 2 months


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Pummy said:


> Not sure if that coming from Benitez fanboy or just plain dumb.


It's pretty obvious where it's coming from...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

No other manager will ever give a damn for our club like he did :sad:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

You'd have to be a total fucking moron to think Mourinho is going to Madrid. I posted last week why but it boils down to him not being like by the players, madrid fans and media, his lack of success last time, and the unlikelihood of Perez re-appointing someone he sacked due to the size of his own ego.

Their next manager is 99% going to be Zidane. Madrid are trying to make him their Guardiola. Difference being Pep shone managing the B team, whereas Zidane has bombed hard.

Mourinho and Ronaldo clearly weren't getting along at the end of his reign, they were basically ignoring each other. Lots of reports of spats between the two.

Also, agreed with Rush about Mourinho being overrated. As much failure as success since he left Inter six seasons ago.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I wouldn't say that Mourinho is overrated but I think the Real Madrid job somewhat killed him. I'm nowhere on top of his personality but it does appear he would benefit from a break. God knows why Chelsea brought in Spaniards. They were the ones that appeared to dislike him most at Madrid and (apparently) the ones that turned their backs on him at Chelsea.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I hope he never went to Madrid either. That club is an embarrassment of sport. Remind me of politicians who appears to care about their image but doing an exact opposite at close door. Their supporters are just bunch of glory hunters who turned on anyone and have a short memories and so on. Don't deserve him at first place.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



RENECLAUS said:


> oh RUSH :banderas


Nice to see you're keeping your shitposting streak alive Adam. 



Pummy said:


> Not sure if that coming from Benitez fanboy or just plain dumb.


Not a fan of Rafa, i just don't think Mourinho is as good as he's hyped up to be. Saying someone is overrated doesn't mean the same thing as saying someone is rubbish. Unfortunately clowns like yourself interpret it that way.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*










Would like to congratulate some of my fellow Man United fans on this website for getting a job at The Sun :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

^^^DAYM that is some petulant shit. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

From 1st to 5th 

Can't believe we were actually 1st at one point this season :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I actually feel kind of sorry for him. I feel sorry for anybody that has to deal with The Sun in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Is he doing a poor job? For sure. But the media are a pack of disrespectful cunts. The way they hound managers out of jobs just so they can have a story is disgusting. They are desperate for Mourinho to go to United so they can have their Pep vs Jose headlines and so on. Yes, people in football earn a hell of a lot of money, but it's still a fucking job for people and the media are fucking around with people's livelihood.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

why would anyone want to work for the sun?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Leicester has made me alot of money this season. When was it one or two weeks ago they were HOME against shitty ass Chelsea and gave 3.2 times the money. Insane how the betting companies are underrating Leicester. Now this saturday they are away against Liverpool and are giving 4 times the money. A harder match then Chelsea for sure but 4 times the money???? Should be more like 2.5 times the money. 


Leicester to place in the top 4 this season 4.3 times the money. Placed a huge bet on that one and I consider it free money. Leicester to win the leauge 9 times the money. Harder but I placed a smaller bet there aswell. Jamie Vardy to become top scorer in euro world cup. 59 times the money placed a smaller bet there aswell.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Joel said:


> Is he doing a poor job? For sure. But the media are a pack of disrespectful cunts. The way they hound managers out of jobs just so they can have a story is disgusting. They are desperate for Mourinho to go to United so they can have their Pep vs Jose headlines and so on. Yes, people in football earn a hell of a lot of money, but it's still a fucking job for people and the media are fucking around with people's livelihood.


Pretty much this, largely. Once they get their toxic claws in deep enough, you're more or less fucked (it's not like every journalist that covers football is like that, obviously. But like, if you work for The Sun then you probably are).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I'm really looking forward to the euro world cup.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> I'm really looking forward to the euro world cup.


#teamaustralia


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Leicester has made me alot of money this season. When was it one or two weeks ago they were HOME against shitty ass Chelsea and gave 3.2 times the money. Insane how the betting companies are underrating Leicester. Now this saturday they are away against Liverpool and are giving 4 times the money. A harder match then Chelsea for sure but 4 times the money???? Should be more like 2.5 times the money.
> 
> 
> Leicester to place in the top 4 this season 4.3 times the money. Placed a huge bet on that one and I consider it free money. Leicester to win the leauge 9 times the money. Harder but I placed a smaller bet there aswell. Jamie Vardy to become top scorer in euro world cup. 59 times the money placed a smaller bet there aswell.


if jamie vardy becomes top scorer in any national football competition i will voluntarily visit liverpool and have my car stereo stolen.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> if jamie vardy becomes top scorer in any national football competition i will voluntarily visit liverpool and have my car stereo stolen.



I dont really believe it aswell but for 59 times the money I'll take the risk. Zlatan is like 18 times the money and Swedens national team sucks. Would nt surprise me if Vardy himself scores more then Sweden as a whole.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



La Parka in a Pear Tree said:


> Would like to congratulate some of my fellow Man United fans on this website for getting a job at The Sun :mj


I like that it was 'Apologies' that wrote the article.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Happy Holidays


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Job on the line and Louis drops Rooney, starts Herrera. Seems to be the 4-3-3 from last season, no #10 shit. Pity that he gives up his rigid tactics only when things are desperate.

I'd have preferred Pereira over Fellaini, but obviously van Gaal favors the latter for defensive work and at set pieces. Fellaini looks shot this season, dunno if he can get into good form.

Carrick over Morgan possibly because he wants a leader on the pitch. Depends on what form Carrick is in, he's been on and off lately.

This line up is proof that there are no concrete assurances from the club over his job. Really think he's done regardless of the results. But let's see how this plays out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I wonder if Schneiderlin regrets not joining back up with Pochettino.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

R.I.P Louis van Gaal


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Board and the media are gonna blame the loss on him for benching Rooney

Bye Louis


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> R.I.P Louis van Gaal


Damn, the look on his face a few minutes ago made me feel really bad for him

bad performances/decisions or not, the media are a bunch of sadistic bastards.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

It's sad watching this team. The players don't look like they want to save the manager's job. That Memphis header leading to the first goal - out players are surely not as comically shite as this all the time.

van Gaal did the right thing by dropping Rooney but dropping Morgan and pushing Felli ahead of Herrera has nullified the attack and made us defensively weak as well. I don't know if Ander looks to be giving his 100% in the game as well.

#JoseIn . Ffs, sack the old fraud and end this nightmare. Moyes took longer to break me.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

_"BORING BORING MAN UNITED!_" - sums us up really.

Gutless, poor, negative, sloppy, incompetent, atrocious - pretty much sums up LVG's philosophy these past 18 months. The fact Rooney said the players are still behind the manager and are still playing for him yet they haven't really backed that up with this woeful performance. An awful 45 minutes where none of our players looked confident on the ball, the system and tactics are playing into Stoke's favour by easily cutting through our non-existent midfield and defence. They should be 3 or 4 up by now if it wasn't for their botched finishing. United look clueless in attack and are just relying on hoofing the ball long to Fellaini, who yet again has contributed nothing and hasn't warranted a start so no idea why he's playing ahead of Schneiderlin or Pereira. Heck, push Herrera forward, he looks uncomfortable playing deep and Carrick has done nothing all game.

I know Memphis is to blame for the first goal with his poor header back and the second goal was an absolute bullet strike but Stoke deserve to be leading. United just lack motivation and passion those first 45 minutes and look like a team devoid of confidence due to LVG's negative brand of football. We can't even string 5 passes together and when we do we just seem to hoof the ball long or cross the ball to 2 players in the box against a very well organised and physical Stoke team.

LVG looks like a man that knows his time is up and rightfully so. I don't have ANY sympathy for him... he came out and blamed everyone at the club except for himself for the poor showings and loss of points and now some people want to feel sympathy for him? Tough tits! He's the reason we're playing some of the worst, most boring football in the league and why teams are breaking us down with ease. To start Fellaini, to put Young at fullback again, to leave out Schneiderlin and to leave Herrera deep and put Mata on the right... I just can't comprehend his awful decision making.

Now it looks like Captain Rooney is coming on but the way he's played this season I can't see him making an impact. I'd get Fellaini and Mata off and bring Schneiderlin and Pereira on and then go full on attack at Stoke, none of this hoofball nonsense.

I don't see United scoring 2 or 3 or even 1 but as long as it leads to LVG being sacked at the end of the match (we can't afford to keep dropping points with him in charge) then it will be somewhat bittersweet.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*










top kek


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

We'll always have the wine and mince pies :hogan

Farewell, sweet prince. May you ascend to the heavens with haste.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Foreshadowed said:


> *LVG looks like a man that knows his time is up and rightfully so. I don't have ANY sympathy for him... he came out and blamed everyone at the club except for himself for the poor showings and loss of points and now some people want to feel sympathy for him? *Tough tits! He's the reason we're playing some of the worst, most boring football in the league and why teams are breaking us down with ease. To start Fellaini, to put Young at fullback again, to leave out Schneiderlin and to leave Herrera deep and put Mata on the right... I just can't comprehend his awful decision making.


Well, more than sympathy for him - it's the fact that I think that most of the media and "journalists" (within quotes for a reason) nowadays are a disrespectful bunch of shits for the most part.

Not that I'm expecting a drastic turnaround or anything, but the prospect of the Special One at United during the Chelsea game is pretty fascinating to me.

To reiterate one of the comments made by a friend of mine - Manchester United seem to be a team with no soul.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> top kek


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

So many people were wanking over that van Gaal presser on the net. It was clearly a rehearsed ploy by him to look good. No doubt the journos are unethical, but van Gaal used it to his advantage to get some fans behind him and play the sympathy card. About the only consistent thing he had done well as the United manager is his smooth talking at pressers. 

Jose won't take charge for the Chelsea game. It will be Giggs with Jose hopefully watching from the stands, ready to take charge of the next game. I have a feeling the board would want to avoid giving the media the pleasure of Jose vs Chelsea headlines.

Only hope Woodward doesn't go on a wild goose chase for Pep or put Giggs in charge. Mou it should be. Technically he should have been here for the Stoke game, but better late than never.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Well, more than sympathy for him - it's the fact that I think that most of the media and "journalists" (within quotes for a reason) nowadays are a disrespectful bunch of shits for the most part.


I know the media and "journalists" are vultures and it isn't nice that they were speculating that LVG was already gone but still, I have no sympathy for the man. The club has done everything for him, allowed him to buy the players he's wanted for some extortionate prices, to trim the squad of the players he didn't want, backing him every step of the way and with the dire football we've played and the very poor form United are going through he still doesn't take the blame and has always pointed the finger elsewhere, which I didn't think was right.

Ferguson was always good that when we lost and performed badly and players were being singled out, he would always take the blame first, he would take the attention away from the players that put in a poor showing and was pretty much the shield taking the shots from the media. LVG is the complete opposite though, just singles our people like Bastian, Herrera, McNair, etc. and puts them in the firing line. Sure some of them may be underperforming but to do that is not right especially when he never puts any of the blame on the worst player this season for us... Captain Rooney.

That is why I have no sympathy for the man myself but I can understand why some may feel sorry for him as he's close to losing his job and ending his great and successful managerial career on a negative point.

It really is depressing that I knew United would lose comfortably today to Stoke. Even seeing the teamsheet gave me no confidence especially with Fellaini playing in an advanced role when he's struggled all season and playing Herrera deep and Mata on the right wing against pacey Stoke wingers - mind-boggling!

It is also sad knowing United won't score, something we just can't seem to do but that's what happens when you get rid of all our competent strikers and rely on hoofing the ball to Fellaini and shunting Martial on the left and right wing. Just the norm I guess under LVG. I also had to laugh that I called LVG making a very late substitution again and he didn't let me down - bringing Pereira on with 8 minutes to go, just absolutely pointless.

He's definitely lost most of the players, they just don't have any confidence in the defending and the attacking side of things. Carrick, who is supposed to be a leader yet again was hiding away all game, Rooney can't motivate a tree, no leaders at the back and the only player I feel sympathy for is De Gea as he certainly deserves better.

Get rid of LVG now and let Giggs take charge temporarily if Jose isn't available yet with his fathers illness. That or see if there is the slight chance of bringing Pep in next season but I guess he's City bound... so Jose it is by process of elimination and being the next best available option out there.

A real shame a lot of United supports had high expectations for this season and rightfully so with the amount spent but then LVG messes that up by cutting the squad thin and leaving hardly any attacking options on the subs bench. That and the awful football but I've covered that already. Now we must salvage top 4 and start again next season it seems and see where we go from there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I know it's popular to scapegoat Rooney as much as possible on here, but United looked better after he came on today, he was the only player who looked like he gave a shit (WORKRATE) and he put a chance on a plate for Fellaini which he obviously fluffed.

Still were outclassed by Stoke from start to finish tho.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Its all DDG and Smalling fault if they give all United fans hope, they saved LVG for quite some time, after Wolfsburg United defensive side lost a lot of confidence, but yeah how they can gain confidence when you know that you can't score more than 1 goal per match, now even 1 goal would be great


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

kimino making a post and not talking about Hernandez :what


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I am one of the many who believed in LVG when he first started out simply because of his history.

As much as I feel bad for him, I want him gone. Though I don't want bloody Jose either.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Rooney Mara's Lesbian XXX-Mas said:


> kimino making a post and not talking about Hernandez :what


As good as Chicharito is he can't score when he is not playing . 

On topic.- I see that some United fans still call Smalling the best CB in the league, which even when he is good on challenge 1 on 1, i just cant see any more positive traits in him, he has no vision and ball touch to make some long passes to start an attack and he doesn't score a lot (for a CB) of goals from free/corner kicks?(Like Now i can't help but think that even the defensive qualities of him don't look that good, now that United is playing like this.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Smalling has been rock solid this season, but can't be the best CB in the league when Laurent Koscielny is still in it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

would like to thank vincent kompany for his dedicated service to the manchester city football club but it's time to move on. we cannot continue to carry a guy whos legs have so clearly got nothing left in them. the team cannot continue to count down the days until he returns. he has played 8 minutes in 2 months. his calf is gone again, which means likely another month at the very least. have to now back mangala/otamendi and denayer in next season because the club has to move on. as talented as he is, it doesnt mean a thing if he can't play.

smashed sunderland as expected. de bruyne, yaya, sterling and silva absolutely ran the show. should've been 6-7 if it wasnt for sterling being booked for being foul, trying to give it to bony when through himself, bony skying a penalty and then another fantastic chance minutes later. what the club needed but hopefully the heads dont drop due to vinny being out again.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

we won :mark:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Gandhi said:


> I am one of the many who believed in LVG when he first started out simply because of his history.
> 
> As much as I feel bad for him, I want him gone. Though I don't want bloody Jose either.


Who do you want?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

farewell MR. PHILOSOPHY, and take Fellaini with you plz

Rooney had probably his 3rd respectable performance of the season when he came on tbf, but my god we are terrible right now


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Of course Liverpool MUST have won against Leicester of all teams ffs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Mignolet had a great game.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Rugrats in Toyland said:


> Who do you want?


I don't know, maybe Diego Simeone (no chance in hell he'll come), but for the most part I don't know and would rather get stabbed to death than see Jose as United's manager. :side:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

...And so begins Leicester's slide back into mediocrity. 


Oh, also... LVG OUT! :cuss:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Lovren was a fucking beast today. Hopefully Klopp takes notice and fucks Skrtel off for good. 



Ho Ho Ho Drago! said:


> Of course Liverpool MUST have won against Leicester of all teams ffs.


Leicester were fucking shite.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Very dominant performance from Tottenham. They now have the joint best defence, joint best goal difference and no one has lost less then them. They just need to turn those draws into wins. It's been the perfect response since losing to Newcastle at home with two clean sheets on the bounce and starting to create the littlest of gaps in fourth place. Nice to see Harry Kane continue to score, 10 goals in his last 9 games and 11 goals in 18 league games meaning that he's now a two season wonder.

Monday won't be easy for them though. Watford away isn't easy and they have shown to be a very good side this season.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Why hasn't he been sacked yet? 




Gandhi said:


> I don't know, maybe Diego Simeone (no chance in hell he'll come), but for the most part I don't know and would rather get stabbed to death than see Jose as United's manager. :side:


Most of the arguments against Jose are not worth considering at the moment.

He is anti-football :Thats exaggerated. Well, it's a sight better than Moyes or van Gaal, so anything's an improvement. Furthermore, his teams create chances and score goals, better than the shite on show now. Also, I don't mind bus parking tactics in CL games or the like. 

He doesn't promote youth: Apart from Pereira and Januzaj, we don't have many youth players who appear capable of making the grade atm. Doesn't mean the academy is non-productive, it's just producing midtable quality now. Secondly, we are so desperate for a change, youth is not the most pressing need. Thirdly, I think Mou could change his ways for United id it came to that.

He is a bad, bad person: If you can handle Giggs having an affair with his sister in law, eye poking and falling out with women doctors shouldn't be an issue. Never mind the PR, club will deal with it. Nobody is a saint. If Giggs stays cause he loves the club, Mou is welcome for the same reason.


He blames everybody but himself: Still, van Gaal is worse at that.

Lastly, he's the only world class manager at the moment who would reject even clubs like Madrid or Bayern for United if they came for him. It's his dream job.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Spoiler: Green Light


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Sakho is the worst defender I've ever seen.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

3 points, buzzin ! It's just some banter in case there are salty people. I know Leicester are goat.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Was not expecting Southampton to drub Arsenal like that.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Leicester are still top :mark::mark::mark:

:lel @ vintage Arsenal. Crumbling as always.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

As someone who is pretty much neutral towards the top 19 teams, this is the greatest Premier League season ever. I don't want it to end.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

The one day I expect us to lose because of our shitty form and of course we win :lol. No complaints here solid game from all involved. Really should have been 2-0 at the end though awful miss from Benteke. Still 3 points ftw.

Also fuck happened to Arsenal? I didn't see the game but where they just truly bad today or were Southampton just playing the game of their lives?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If Arsenal won't win title this season Wenger should go. Easiest season ever and he still bottles it yet one of the most paid manager in the world








Specialist in failure of course. Fucking hopeless.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Whilst this was a great opportunity for Arsenal to go top. They have another chance on Monday. They have Bournemouth at home whilst Leicester and Man City play each other. Just bettering Leicesters result will see them go top of the table. Considering how this season is going though, who knows what is going to happen.

Only two teams in the top six won today and those were Tottenham and Manchester City. Two teams that may not even win their next games and the season can take another turn.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



CGS said:


> The one day I expect us to lose because of our shitty form and of course we win :lol. No complaints here solid game from all involved. Really should have been 2-0 at the end though awful miss from Benteke. Still 3 points ftw.


Man City 1 - 4 Liverpool 
Southampton 1 - 6 Liverpool
Liverpool 1 - 0 Leicester

While 

Newcastle 2 - 0 Liverpool
Watford 3 - 0 Liverpool
West Brom 2 - 2 Liverpool

At least we're .._unpredictable_ :strong :hendo2 :klopp2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Erik. said:


> Whilst this was a great opportunity for Arsenal to go top. They have another chance on Monday. They have Bournemouth at home whilst Leicester and Man City play each other. Just bettering Leicesters result will see them go top of the table. Considering how this season is going though, who knows what is going to happen.
> 
> Only two teams in the top six won today and those were Tottenham and Manchester City. Two teams that may not even win their next games and the season can take another turn.


Kompany is injured again, i reckon Leicester will beat city comfortably


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Leicester :mark:

Saving me from the potential pain of seeing Arsenal or City as champions :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



CGS said:


> The one day I expect us to lose because of our shitty form and of course we win :lol. No complaints here solid game from all involved. Really should have been 2-0 at the end though awful miss from Benteke. Still 3 points ftw.
> 
> Also fuck happened to Arsenal? I didn't see the game* but where they just truly bad today* or were Southampton just playing the game of their lives?


We were worse than bad pal

Totally fucking spineless from minute 1 to 90 but it does not surprise me one bit. I predicted we would get turned over today but i was not expecting us to completely crumble like that.They did a job on Ozil and doubled up on him all game so we had zero creativity,as soon as they went 1 up they kept 11 behind the ball and just decimated us on the counter.

Obviously Mertesacker will yet again be the main scapegoat but i swear you could have Baresi and Maldini in there prime at the back for Arsenal and they would be made to look just as silly. When we go 1-0 down the full backs disappear up the pitch leaving the 2 centre halves to get overrun and exposed every time a team breaks on us. The midfield offers no protection at all and we are just so easy to play against

Aaron fucking Ramsey is the most overrated pile of shit i have ever seen in my entire life,all he does is give the ball away time and time again, he very rarely wins a challenge and he has the to be easiest player in the world to knock of the ball. With him and Flamini in centre mid we will lose more than we win thats for sure

Unless we sign a couple in jan (90% convinced that we wont) then we will fuck up the best chance we will have to win the league in a long time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Brandon's Christmas Cracker said:


> Kompany is injured again, i reckon Leicester will beat city comfortably


Will be an interesting game to say the least. Man City have more than enough in attack to cause Leicester problems but with the way City have defended this season, especially away from home you'd think Mahrez and Vardy can cause them enough problems too.

Both teams to score if I ever saw one.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Shrekt by T Clevz. Unbelievable.

Btw, looks like I'm gonna have to spend the £10 book voucher me nan got me for Christmas and buy myself a thesaurus to find another word to describe Man Utd because TRASH doesn't even cut it anymore. LMAO.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Fighter Daron said:


> Sakho is the worst defender I've ever seen.


Sakho is our best defender and is just back from like a 2 month injury :fuckedup


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Arsenal in bottle mode again :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

MAHREZ ZERO GOALS AND ASSISTS

VARDY GOALS AND ASSISTS

GOAT LOVREN GOAT

GOAT DEFENCE AND KEEPER GOAT

MOTHERFUCKERS WHY CAN'T THEY DO THAT EVERY WEEK?

GAME RAISING TWATS


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Arsenal will win games they have no business winning and then lose games when they are heavy favorites.

Fucking joke


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Shrekt by T Clevz. Unbelievable.
> 
> Btw, looks like I'm gonna have to spend the £10 book voucher me nan got me for Christmas and buy myself a thesaurus to find another word to describe Man Utd because TRASH doesn't even cut it anymore. LMAO.


Garbage. Abysmal. Dogshit. 



Ghost of Christmas Future....Trunks said:


> Sakho is our best defender and is just back from like a 2 month injury :fuckedup


Unfortunately says more about how shit the rest are.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Ghost of Christmas Future....Trunks said:


> Sakho is our best defender and is just back from like a 2 month injury :fuckedup


Oh, man, I'm sorry, that's sad...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

LVG has already been sacked on my fucking screen


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

50 goals in his last 78 games for club and country for kane apparently

Top Lad


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Premier League football on Monday at 5pm :mark:

Everton - Stoke should be fun. Marko Arnoutovic is one of my favorite players in the EPL and he's on fire. This should be a good match, expecting both teams to score at least once. After that is ManU - Chelsea which will probably be one of the worst matches in football history but I'm going to suffer through it anyway.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Shrekt by T Clevz. Unbelievable.
> 
> Btw, looks like I'm gonna have to spend the £10 book voucher me nan got me for Christmas and buy myself a thesaurus to find another word to describe Man Utd because TRASH doesn't even cut it anymore. LMAO.


*You only get £10 off your Nan for Christmas? ointandlaugh*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

It's going to be so depressing getting beaten by that god awful Chelsea side tomorrow :mj2 

It's a bit of a lose-lose situation really. If we win it will probably keep LVG in the job for an extra few weeks.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Seabs said:


> *You only get £10 off your Nan for Christmas? ointandlaugh*


She recently got hit by a milk float and had to use all her money to pay for a new hip so that was all she could manage.

Feel good about yourself now?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Even though we've been worse than DA this season, I'll be pretty angry if we don't get three points against LVG's United.

Falcao may be in the running apparently to face his former club. Lel.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



DENSPARK said:


> It's going to be so depressing getting beaten by that god awful Chelsea side tomorrow :mj2
> 
> It's a bit of a lose-lose situation really. If we win it will probably keep LVG in the job for an extra few weeks.


It'll be a Rocky period indeed


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Future Trunks said:


> Sakho is our best defender and is just back from like a 2 month injury :fuckedup


Lovren is our best defender m8. We have 4 CS's in 6 games when Lovren/Sakho is the CB pairing.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I'm still high on the scousers winning this season by making Leicester do all the work for them. Hence why they won in their encounter. #itsaconspiracy


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ond-help-but-board-urges-him-to-a6787886.html

Woodward's obviously briefed the press. 

If this is true, then Woodward is an inept clown and a cancer to the club. Don't care how much revenue he brings in, this is absolutely atrocious. United are well on the way to becoming the AC Milan of the premier league.

Let the worst happen then. van Gaal stays and given money. He leaves in the summer or before that and so do the star players. Giggs takes charge. 3-4 seasons in the wilderness might perhaps get rid of the rot that has set in the club - Glazers, Woodward, the influential clique from the Ferguson era - but that's wishful thinking, guess the damage may be irreparable. 

Just resigned to the inevitable.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Wonder if United will lose 1-0 or 2-0 tomorrow.....


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Is this the same Woodward that was being lauded by United fans 5 months ago for signing Schweinsteiger, Schneiderlin, Darmien, Depay, etc...


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Villa will beat Norwich today, thus beginning their great escape


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Rush said:


> Lovren is our best defender m8. We have 4 CS's in 6 games when Lovren/Sakho is the CB pairing.


I give you credit for not giving up on that bum even though he has cost you many points. Good on you, Rush.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> She recently got hit by a milk float and had to use all her money to pay for a new hip so that was all she could manage.
> 
> Feel good about yourself now?


*Both my Nan's are dead. Thanks for bringing it all back.

Feel good about yourself now?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Joel said:


> I give you credit for not giving up on that bum even though he has cost you many points. Good on you, Rush.


Except he hasn't. Skrtel has made far more errors than Lovren and Sakho. It's just that when Lovren fucks up he generally does it in a very obvious way. Perfect example of this was the West Ham game where we lost 3-0. Lovren fucked up when he tripped on the ball allowing the 2nd goal. Skrtel's fuck up was heading a ball to a player on the edge of the box, allowing Cresswell to set up Lanzini. No one says a word about the shit header because it is outshone by Lovren's mistake. It happens week in and week out where Skrtel plays like ass and nothing is said.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I'm talking about his whole career at Liverpool. Just look at Old Trafford last season where he made an awful clearance that led to 2-0 or 3-0. Maybe saying he cost you points is harsh, as he seems to fuck up when you're already losing. So I'll change it to he fucks up and the opponents scores.

Everyone knows Skrtel has been trash for a long time. Not seen anyone on here saying anything else. But you on that Lovren train alone, so heat will come your direction :cudi


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I don't see many players at all getting praised on here. Generally everyone shits all over everyone else's team :draper2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

That was as bad as we've been all season, yet we won comfortably.

Sherwood and Almstadt and Fox absolutely spunked that Benteke and Delph money up the wall.

Another clean sheet though, finally :hb Pleased for Declan, who commanded his box really well today. Good save from the free kick at the end too.

Wes' ball for Mbokani's goal :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

A very good result for Tottenham, one that was certainly not deserved. These are the sort of results that seperate good teams and really good teams though. Watford were brilliant, even when they went down to 10 men they stuck with Deeney and Ighalo up top and just defended brilliantly, they could have taken one of them off and looked to attack on the break but they didn't and it made it really quite hard for Spurs.

Thought the referee was dreadful though. Alli was booked after 3 or so minutes for getting the ball. Ake was sent off, though I did feel it was the right decision, studs were showing and his foot was high but it's one of those where if a member of your team committed the foul you'd think it was harsh as there was no malicious intent. Cracking goal from Son at the end, good cross in the box by Trippier who actually had a rather good game. Dier, who could have done better for the Ighalo goal, made up for that with an outrageous block in the last minute to win us the game.

Spurs up to 3rd in the league. Best goal difference in the league, best defence in the league and 3 points off Leicester at the top of the table. What alternative universe have I crash landed on here?


Edit:

This was a chance for Watford SECONDS before Spurs went up the other end and scored.










All hail goal line technology.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

all the tourists with their half and halves and mourinho scarves

shit club, shit fans.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I see Fergie came out of retirement just for today.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

That was a good quality half. Was half expecting United to get one during stoppage time, might be asking for too much tho.

Mata and Martial very unlucky imho


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

all on the players that for not taking their chances

Chelsea were shite and the 3pts were there for the taking

good point for hiddink tho


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Commentator was laughing saying LVG is praying for a draw.

Strangely I am glad we tied. We didn't lose and LVG being sacked can happen. Not a bad day tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Rooney getting MOTM was hilarious. The BT Mafia then defend his shocking tackle. You couldn't make it up. He started well but pretty quickly reverted to his usual standard, missing a sitter and lashing out like the petulant cunt that he is.

Good performance though. The midfield was excellent and Martial was always dangerous. Stupid that Van Gaal hasn't played those three in midfield sooner, the difference from the Carrick/Fellaini tandem was pretty extreme.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Two very poor sides on show there. Result sums up both teams, so it's deserved.

Oh, @Irish Jet, Ozil beat Lukaku. Told you to have faith :drose


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Two absolutely dog shit teams. Waste of 90 minutes. Could've gone on for 900 minutes and neither team would've scored.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

We were shittier than Chelsea bar the first 17 minutes. Fact is Costa was not playing, there was no recognised striker and they were a team with an interim manager, struggling to regain form and clearly playing for a draw. And Matic messed up a clear chance to win.

Yet, this is a "good" performance for the board and van Gaal has said he won't resign. So that's top 4 ruled out for this season and more cash wasted in January. A silver lining will be if Woodward claims responsibility and resigns at the end of the season when the mess is finally complete and we finish 7-10th. He can take his noodle sponsors elsewhere.

Top 4 will likely be City, Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool probably edging Leicester if Klopp makes some smart Jan signings. The first 3 are title contenders, if Spurs maintain their form.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

So in these two games, that according to the media, that van gaal was supposed supposed to save himself in 0 goals were scored...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

*Good performance at least. The difference between Bastian/Morgan and Carrick/Fellaini is massive. Rooney looked motivated which was enough to make it one of his better performances but he's just so washed at this stage. Not even any use inside the box anymore. As blatant of a red card as you'll see at the end too. The Rooney/Media love in at its best today giving him MOTM and doing their best to not call that horror tackle a red. Martial was fantastic and obviously we stopped creating as many chances when Van Gaal moved him to the right in a genius masterstroke. Story of the season though with us not finishing chances when we're on top and creating them. Some poor luck hitting the frame twice but this isn't a bad luck thing, it's a massive trend now. 2 clear penalties though. Chelsea really were horrificly bad. Hazard finally turned up and was begging for a #9 to make chances for. Should have stole it with Matic too. Him and Mikel in CM were awful. 2 poor teams with 2 poor results sums it up nicely. *


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Seb said:


> Two absolutely dog shit teams. Waste of 90 minutes. Could've gone on for 900 minutes and neither team would've scored.


my thoughts exactly

hilarious finishing by rooney and matic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

entertaining 0-0 but ref was absolute dogshit


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

United last 6 EPL games, 3 loses and 3 draws, imo today united improved quite a lot (well that can be because the last performances hit the bottom). Still how much of that improvement was thanks to chelsea performance?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Joel said:


> Two very poor sides on show there. Result sums up both teams, so it's deserved.
> 
> Oh, @Irish Jet, Ozil beat Lukaku. Told you to have faith :drose


:drose

Should have had like 7 assists too. Fucking Walcott.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Awful game. United played well, at the very least better than Chelsea. Chelsea can't score to save their lives sometimes. I'd bench Matic for his horrific miss. The Courtois save of Herrera's shot was phenomenal, imo. Sort of expected to do nothing since we didn't have a striker on the pitch. Smalling and Blind were relatively comfortable throughout the game. Mikel is garbage, but then again Cesc isn't that much better. I'm so done with Oscar. He works hard when he tracks back but does nothing attacking. The player who sits behind the striker can't be like that. Whatever, can't wait for this season to end.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

this season of fitba kinda blows fam


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Fuck me Shaqiris goal today. :done


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

If not for Theo fecking up, Ozil would have broken the assist record last night itself.

DAT man... Mesut Ozil. No need to say anything else.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681875871964246017
A good lad who works hard so it's a shame to see him go, but 8m for someone who isn't going to get any time ahead of Lukaku as the striker or Barkley in the attacking midfield role and signed on a free transfer is great business.

Should chip in with some goals for Norwich too which if it keeps them up, will be good business for everyone involved.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-3377451/Why-does-Louis-van-Gaal-deserve-time-considered-successful-season-Manchester-United-Sportsmail-answers-10-big-questions-Ed-Woodward.html

So according to this article Woodward wants LVG to stay. Meh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681875871964246017
> A good lad who works hard so it's a shame to see him go, but 8m for someone who isn't going to get any time ahead of Lukaku as the striker or Barkley in the attacking midfield role and signed on a free transfer is great business.
> 
> Should chip in with some goals for Norwich too which if it keeps them up, will be good business for everyone involved.


I will allow my Assistant/Junior Sports Mod, DwayneAustin, to berate you about posting this information in the wrong thread.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Joel said:


> I will allow my Assistant/Junior Sports Mod, DwayneAustin, to berate you about posting this information in the wrong thread.


I would have posted it in there but it's Denis' thread and I'd rather not go in there :lelbron3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I'll just let Marty berate himself when this offence eventually causes him to be overlooked during the selection process for next Sports Mod



Joel said:


> Assistant/Junior Sports Mod, DwayneAustin


:banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

You're such a dork. If you were American your entire educational life would be spent in a locker.

Mine would probably consist of STDs then getting fat but that's not the point.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Well at least we all know whose fat ass will be BOMBED off the forum American-style as soon as I come into power

Marty's


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

RIP Pav


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Srnicek was the only keeper to ever receive a 10/10 rating (vs Everton) from The Sun. Whatever you think of that paper, that was something. Top bloke was PAV. One of the first players that signed a programme for me 

Oh and to lighten the mood after that...










OFFICER DENIS, REPORTING FOR DUTY.

Only because it seemed like a back handed compliment from Jamaica's finest son :mj3 :bigron


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Double-posting^

@Joel


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

sunderland is legit the worst team ive seen in any league, at any year, no hyperbole, true story.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> sunderland is legit the worst team ive seen in any league, at any year, no hyperbole, true story.


Even gabby agbonlahor manages to score past them every season. They absolutely deserve to go down along with Villa and Newcastle with the way they're all run... And that's coming from a Villa fan.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

ended that game with billy jones and wes brown as a cb pairing

what a time to be alive


we're trash but this isn't new and yet it was somehow better than the city/chelsea games b/c we had an okay first half. us vs villa is going to be legit awful to watch tho. both teams need to win so i guess we're going to draw. really if we don't win then i don't see how we do stay up 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682324700706508800


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Another clean sheet for Lovren/Sakho. The fact that it was Sunderland in no way diminishes it :argh:

How the fuck did Lens not get a red for his tackle on Sakho? That was a fucking joke, could very easily have snapped his leg.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Rush said:


> How the fuck did Lens not get a red for his tackle on Sakho? That was a fucking joke, could very easily have snapped his leg.


It wasn't malicious and it wasn't studs up - it was his trailing leg. It could've been a red but I think it'd have been a little harsh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I think it was actually Sakho getting his leg stuck in the turf that did more damage than the actual tackle. It could be a red based on the reckless of it though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Rugrat said:


> It wasn't malicious and it wasn't studs up - it was his trailing leg. It could've been a red but I think it'd have been a little harsh.


It was not his trailing leg at all. Watch the fucking clip - https://streamable.com/3gxo. Straight up red card in my opinion. The only reason it wasn't studs up was because his studs went past his leg. It was reckless as fuck.



Joel said:


> I think it was actually Sakho getting his leg stuck in the turf that did more damage than the actual tackle. It could be a red based on the reckless of it though.


What? Sakho's opposite leg was the one that kicked up the turf.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

lens makes lots of reckless slide tackles. he was sent off in the west ham game for two yellows for daft things like that. it's about the only defensive contribution he'll try to make and more often than not it makes him a liability. mvila does them but actually times them well too so it works

from where i was stood it looked more like a yellow but after seeing that he was probably lucky. all i saw was sakho flopping to the ground and thought he was making a meal of it tbh


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Rush said:


> It was not his trailing leg at all. Watch the fucking clip - https://streamable.com/3gxo. Straight up red card in my opinion. The only reason it wasn't studs up was because his studs went past his leg. It was reckless as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Sakho's opposite leg was the one that kicked up the turf.


for sure a red, ref was on some pills or some shit not to give it.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Rush said:


> It was not his trailing leg at all. Watch the fucking clip - https://streamable.com/3gxo. Straight up red card in my opinion. The only reason it wasn't studs up was because his studs went past his leg. It was reckless as fuck.


Lens went in with his right and it was his left i.e. his trailing leg that collided with Sakho's right.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



> *Louis van Gaal: Man Utd boss deserves more time - David Moyes*
> 
> Former Manchester United boss David Moyes says the club should stand by under-pressure manager Louis van Gaal.
> Van Gaal's side have slipped out of the Premier League's top four and exited the Champions League during a run of eight games without a win.
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/35201617


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Rugrat said:


> Lens went in with his right and it was his left i.e. his trailing leg that collided with Sakho's right.


His right leg hit his shin halfway up then the rest of him collided lower down at the ankle. Reckless as fuck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

If Emre Can gets a yellow for winning the ball fairly with a tackle from behind, then Lens' tackle deserves the death pelanty


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

No doubt that was a red card, he didn't even had the conviction to play the ball, this challenge was 10 times more reckless than Moreno's to Shaw


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

*THE DEBATE LEAGUE
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debate-league/*

*I do apologise for hijacking the discussion thread of english fitba but I have been pressured into another plug for THE DEBATE LEAGUE as we need people who can debate FITBA topics. It's only meant as some extra fun on the forum and isn't a big commitment. Plus there's rewards like memberships, coloured usernames and usertitles on offer too. Right now there's literally only Curry over there so the chances of you getting some of those rewards are pretty high right now. If you're interested then head over there and sign up (you can just sign up for one debate to start or just as and when debate if you like).

:frankiehi*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

:ugh2 :tripsscust


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

*DONNACHA: #1 #2 RESERVE WRESTLING FORUM SPORTS MODERATOR*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I shouldnt have laughed as much really.... but.... 










Happy New Year FITBAW thread.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Seabs said:


> *DONNACHA: #1 #2 RESERVE WRESTLING FORUM SPORTS MODERATOR*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Oh I see how it is

Can't wait until Marty is mod and he allows the posting of links to various OFF-TOPIC threads in here :no:

I'll be reading an Irish Jet post where he's calling Mata a dwarfy cunt and then I'll scroll down to a post with a link to a thread from the Anything Section about a woman in Florida who tried to turn her dog into marmalade


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Future Trunks said:


> Oh I see how it is
> 
> Can't wait until Marty is mod and he allows the posting of links to various OFF-TOPIC threads in here :no:
> 
> I'll be reading an Irish Jet post where he's calling Mata a dwarfy cunt and then I'll scroll down to a post with a link to a thread from the Anything Section about a woman in Florida who tried to turn her dog into marmalade


Alright mate, can we get back on topic please?

Cheers.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Garde has had no impact. No wins in 8 games is awful regardless of what was going on previously. At least Big Sam has picked up a couple of ugly wins since he came in to Sunderland to give them a chance. 

Doesn't even seem like the players are working hard on the pitch which you think would go without saying regardless of what the manager is doing.

For a long time, even when he's been at previous clubs I've considered Kieran SHITchardson to be a very poor excuse for a Prem footballer and I was mystified how he was starting games for other teams, never mind why Villa would want to sign him. Sad that he will be part of our relegation team but surely 2016 will be the last time we see him in the Prem.



Shepard said:


> ended that game with *billy jones* and wes brown as a cb pairing
> 
> what a time to be alive
> 
> ...



In the words of Billy JOEL we will all go down together.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Seabs said:


> *DONNACHA: #1 #2 RESERVE WRESTLING FORUM SPORTS MODERATOR*












Oh no, double post. Be gentle Doofynnacha :heskeymania


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

what do ya know, its 2016 and liverpool are still a steaming pile of shit


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

That was ugly as fuck but I don't even currrrr, son. On yerself, Watford. Do us a solid, eh? 

Imagine Fabianski scored that header in the last minute. Can you motherfucking IMAGINE? I was 75% stripped and halfway to town as soon as the ball hit his head. I mean, if bastarding Lukas Fabianski scores against you then every single player and coach and especially the manager should probably be blackballed and castrated. Fuck me. IMAGINE!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Martial looked dangerous every time he got the ball today. Along with Ashley Young probably the two best performances. Although Martial's best position is up front playing on the wing does give him more opportunities to use his pace and ease past people, which created the second goal.

Will be an interesting January, the last couple of games have certainly been been an improvement to previous games.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Southampton were the better team by far until Wanyama was sent off for a really daft second yellow. Still, we defended well for the most part, while Declan commanded his box very well and made a couple of good saves. I really hope he can keep this form up, as he has been outstanding since coming into the team, barring giving away a penalty against Spurs.

Neil bringing on Vadis also changed the game. Oozed class. Not sure where this player has been hiding all of this time. 

We really need some additional quality. Neil is getting the absolute maximum out of this lot.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Makes me laugh hearing other villa fans talking of this being the "final nail in the coffin" that wasn't even the burial, that was more like died 2 months ago and a visit to the grave. What a load of shite.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Flopp loses again :lol


Pleasing :brodgers


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Liverpool lose and we beat Swansea. Here's 2016!

Oh well, might as well get behind the team now, as the clueless joker is obviously going nowhere. Need a striker in January. A stop gap option might work for now, but Cavani in the summer would be a legit viable option. Cavani wants out of Paris anyway. Higuain would be a stellar buy too.

If van Gaal can put up a decent run in the Europa League, win the FA cup and finish 3rd, he can stay beyond the summer, though Guardiola will likely have him for breakfast next season. Heck, a decent manager should be targeting the EL trophy - we are facing mid-whateva-land while 6 of the best teams in the competition have been drawn against each other, which eliminates 3 top teams already. But with Mr Philosophy, that's too much to ask for.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Andre said:


> Southampton were the better team by far until Wanyama was sent off for a really daft second yellow. Still, we defended well for the most part, while Declan commanded his box very well and made a couple of good saves. I really hope he can keep this form up, as he has been outstanding since coming into the team, barring giving away a penalty against Spurs.
> 
> Neil bringing on Vadis also changed the game. Oozed class. Not sure where this player has been hiding all of this time.
> 
> We really need some additional quality. Neil is getting the absolute maximum out of this lot.


Wanyama's a fucking decapitation waiting to happen. Guy can be such a dafty. 

I love Alex Neil and I absolutely hope you lot stay up. My brother played with him for a minute or two at Hamilton and he was dragging players above their station there as well. He's the true Sir Alex and by far the best manager Scotland has ever produced.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Sliver C said:


> Oh well, might as well get behind the team now, as the clueless joker is obviously going nowhere.


Why would you not be behind the team regardless you massive fucking prawny?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Why would you not be behind the team regardless you massive fucking prawny?


10000% this, btw. Including the prawny part, which I've never heard before but will now steal and use while I'm half naked on a tabletop later tonight.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Why would you not be behind the team regardless you massive fucking prawny?


Should have been manager, not team, perhaps. The point being, to stop focusing on Mou In/Louis Out drama, Board's ineptitude and the Giggs conspiracy theories more than what the team are doing on the pitch, which has been the case during the bad run. 

I'll ignore "prawny" cause I have no massive fucking clue what it means.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

@Best Looking CUNT in Porn (effort to type that on phone with caps! Fucker kept trying to tag 'best', whoever the fuck that is. Edit, it still kinda is, ffs... @Lescott3000 maybe that will work) He really is class. Been dealt such a shit hand too. Stuck with all of Hughton's flops and dead wood. This has also limited him in terms of bringing in new players, because we've got a few high earners that are nowhere near good enough, yet we can't shift them full time. The wage bill is already stretched.

Things like Ruddy having an irl (he has been having personal problems since the end of last year, was shocking in the champs last season too) meltdown haven't helped either. Thankfully Declan has matured very quickly. 

But really, on paper, we're playing with a back five that includes; a rookie keeper with minimal league one experience; two champs quality defenders in Bennett and Martin and a winger at left back (in fairness, Brady's defensive game has come on loads since signing). Gary O'Neil has started far more games in midfield than is ideal, while Tettey, a defensive midfielder by trade, has been forced to take up a more attacking role in recent weeks. Neil is also the first manager to realise that Howson can be a ghost in cm, finding a more ideal position for him on the right when it's called for. Then you look at our pool of strikers and really wonder how we keep picking up points.

Outside of Wes, there's not much true quality in our squad.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Good to see all the Man Utd fans in here offering their praise CLUB LEGEND Wayne Rooney for his stunning winner today, after berating and scapegoating him all season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Who's Wayne Rooney?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

NEVER
IN
DOUBT


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Seb said:


> Good to see all the Man Utd fans in here offering their praise CLUB LEGEND Wayne Rooney for his stunning winner today, after berating and scapegoating him all season.


It was special. I think Van Gaal has had it worse though (on field wise it's Rooney), genuinely felt sorry for the guy. Fans have been spoilt under Sir Alex so it's gonna have to be a case of getting used to the fact we aren't winning the league frequently, or at all, for some time.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Be sound if Watford weren't a bunch of prawny bastards. 

Be really sound, that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

New Year New Wayne


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Rooney's year for sure. Top scorer in the Euro's, mark it down.

Truly desperate stuff at the end. The SCENES if Fabianski would have scored, honestly would have laughed.

Martial is so good. His ability to get the byline and attack from there is incredible. I don't like how many games he's playing though, we're too reliant on him.

Most of the players were absolutely shit today. Surprisingly Rooney wasn't and he could have scored more. Young was brilliant but Swansea just left him space over and over. We were lucky enough to win and can't see it being much more than a stay of execution for Van Gaal. Not sure he can too much of a say in getting in players with his job still in the balance. We need some depth though, if nothing else.

Hope Swansea get relegated. Cunt club.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Well that result wasn't surprising at all.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Really hoping we don't suffer long-term injuries to our players. So far we're in a very good position. First after the Christmas/New Years fixtures but we need to rest Özil next week vs Sunderland and not rush Sanchez back. Also signings are crucial, have to sign a CDM and a striker (just to help out Giroud). Flamini tries his best but I think we can do better in that position. Cannot wait till Coquelin returns


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

honestly surprised we didn't bottle it at the end, if Fabianski had scored that header it wouldn't have shocked me one bit tbh. Jones going off hurt again ffs, has so much promise but is becoming more injury prone than Louis Saha and Freddie Ljungberg combined. Rooney strangely didn't look like dog shit for a change and played alright. still, despite the win, a better team would've punished us I feel. desperately need some depth brought in


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Dat Sunderland 3rd goal though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I'm hoping to see a real cracker this afternoon between Everton and Tottenham. Two teams who attack in abundance, one team who seem to concede goals for fun against a team who aren't shy of scoring goals, a team with one of the best goal differences in the league. Then you have Everton who have probably their best attacking team since the 1980s up against the best defence in the league. I can see goals in this one.

Personally, this is coming from a Tottenham fan, I think Everton will win. We don't have the best record at Goodison Park and despite winning their last season (in a very pedestrian game on the final day of the season), we haven't won their in a while, few draws here and there and I just don't see Everton losing at home for a third consecutive game. Defensively they were an absolute shambles against Stoke, conceding four goals at home is never acceptable. Howard is the catalyst with his lack of commandment in that box and it's also bringing uncertainty to the usual solid Stones who hasn't been up to his usual standards in recent weeks. I think the loss of Dembele will hurt Tottenham hard too, they look a different team when he's out as it showed against Newcastle. I imagine they'll drop Alli back to play next to Dier and Son will get a start alongside Eriksen, Lamela and Kane in attack. 

I'll go with 3-2 Everton.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

5-4 to tottenham


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



steamed hams said:


> Dat Sunderland 3rd goal though.


bacuna giving the ball to defoe on the half way line direct from a throw in was a highlight.Legit burst out laughing at that. Shame defoe didn't get a hat trick but oh well. Had to win that and we did. One thing sam usually can do. Shame that we pretty much have to do the same when we play swansea next. Hopefully we'll have some new defenders in by then. Brown and OShea were good yday but villa weren't that good adama aside. Tore us apart for about twenty minutes before going back off injured.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

0-0 for sure.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Draw a fair result. Spurs better in the first half but Everton improved a lot in the second half and were the better team.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

btw, did anyone else appreciate the portentousness of rooney overtaking denis law's goals total with a back heel flick?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



steamed hams said:


> Dat Sunderland 3rd goal though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Can't even enjoy the win because of the THREE hamstring injuries


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

JANUZAJ


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Dive City bitch


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: crise 危機 kriza kreppan géarchéime crisi kriz argyfwng أزمة крызіс IT'S A MOTHERFUCKING CRISIS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Insert @WOOLCOCK train joke


That's what he gets for trying to pioneer extreme trainspotting.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Lol at this klopp/allardyce bullshit


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Gotta say, Liverpool's hamstring injuries are getting to levels of ridiculous now. Ibe out, do they have enough players for a Starting XI now?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Ibe too? :drake1

Starting XI vs Exeter will be seriously young

As for vs Arsenal:

Mignolet, Clyne, Can, Lucas, Smith, Allen, Milner, Lallana, Firmino, Moreno, Benteke

might have to be something like that :mj4


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Stupidest Roberto Martinez quote of the week anyone?

A) [on John Stones] "for me, he's the best footballing centre half in Europe"

or

B) [on Gareth Barry] "For me, he is one of the best English players ever."

Along with him saying Everton had the best youngsters in Europe a few weeks ago, it's a genuine mystery as to why his team are ELEVENTH in what is possibly the worst quality Premier League in 20 years.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Cliffy said:


> Lol at this klopp/allardyce bullshit


Not a patch on that Klopp/Pulis rivalry :mark:









#Seething


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Seb said:


> Stupidest Roberto Martinez quote of the week anyone?
> 
> A) [on John Stones] "for me, he's the best footballing centre half in Europe"
> 
> ...



Premier League is pure hype, how many years ago was when people thought Phil Jones was gonna be the next big thing in England.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Seb said:


> Stupidest Roberto Martinez quote of the week anyone?
> 
> A) [on John Stones] "for me, he's the best footballing centre half in Europe"
> 
> ...


He's also pretty much advertising the idea that he should be sacked with those comments, regardless of hyperbole. If the players are so good, then why the fuck are Everton performing so poorly in the league :martinez He badly needs to win another cup to distract everyone from these short comings.

Maybe not one of the best, but one of the BRAVEST :darkbarry


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

He's not even the best England international named Gareth.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Want to see us kickstart our FA Cup campaign with a convincing win. No more 0-0 nonsense please.

Hope to see some basic intelligence from van Gaal like starting Herrera, playing everyone in their right positions, no Nick Powellesque subs and atleast watchable football like 1st half Chelsea and 2nd half Swansea for the whole 90 minutes. 

Next 3 fixtures are winnable, should really "goooo for it".


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



> Yaya Touré: awarding African player of year to Aubameyang is pathetic
> 
> “I’m very, very disappointed. It’s sad to see Africa react this way, that they don’t think African achievements are important,” he said to French radio station RFI.
> 
> ...


Wahwah Toure at it again


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

If you won the African Nations Cup all by yourself you'd expect to be named African POTY as well, Donnahue.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

I would say we won it as a team 

Kids played well tonight. Meanwhile, the three senior players were poor. Still gonna see some morons say that Klopp disrespected the Cup tho.

Bogdan is an abomination


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

"Us Africans, we don’t show that Africa is important in our eyes. We favour more what’s abroad than our own continent. That is pathetic."

So why doesn't get go play African league football?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Future Trunks said:


> I would say we won it as a team


Then you will never be Yaya Toure.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Can I be Kolo instead?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Hector Bellerin more like fuckin Hector BALLERin living up to his potential as the white Thuram. Joel Campbell out here Serving. Up. Fucking. Sunshine. Piers Morgan cry wanking himself into an asphyxi-coma. 

That win means we officially haven't lost in the FA Cup now since before I was born. Tears in my eyes legitimately.


Also no you can't be fucking Kolo, Donnahue. Act your age.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

A strong side obviously, but why play Fellaini ahead of Pereira? Memphis, Lingard and Powell have been given game time, but Pereira never gets a look in.

Perhaps there is something to the LvG-hates-Brazilians thing. Maybe Pereira should have chosen to play for Belgium to stand a chance under this manager.

And there's Schweinsteiger, who was assumed to be a luxury buy, but is playing week in and week out with too much dependence on his performances. Bad management of the squad overall, but that's a well known story by now.

Hopefully a comfortable 2-0 win incoming anyway.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

We had a good run in the cups this year, no complaints.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Its back. Attack of the Zombie Footballers.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Boring 1st half, LVG sure will be struggling, his super sub Nick Powell injured, now who will be the game changer when plan A (Afro) Fellaini fails.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

awful game between two truly awful sides.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



kimino said:


> Boring 1st half, LVG sure will be struggling, his super sub Nick Powell injured, now who will be the game changer when plan A (Afro) Fellaini fails.


Isn't powell out on loan at forest ?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Anyways don't understand this performance

I thought the shackles were off ?, i thought giggs had brought back chips on the menu ?

What is this ?

Edit: :lmao Sheffield


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Count on Man Utd to produce the worst game of the fourth round. 0-0 for days.

EDIT: Shit we scored a second after I posted this:laugh:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Utd play like garbage for 94 minutes and win after their opponents concede an unnecessary penalty. There's no magic left in the Cup if this sort of thing is allowed to happen.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Sheffield United have to be given credit as they've worked themselves to the bone. United worryingly boring once more though. It's remarkable that I've just celebrated a 93rd minute winner against Sheffield United by Wayne Rooney.

Definitely a penalty too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Rooney saving his poverty teammates from an embarrassingly dull replay, too bad there are so many empty seats in the stadium.

Shit club, shit fans. - _(Kiz, 2015)_


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Cliffy said:


> Isn't powell out on loan at forest ?




I read this. So its not official yet i guess. ?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-lead-chase-Manchester-United-midfielder.html

Rooney WC worth every pound MU pays him


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Cliffy said:


> Anyways don't understand this performance
> 
> I thought the shackles were off ?, i thought giggs had brought back chips on the menu ?
> 
> ...


The way it works it, when the pressure is on, the shackles are off, when the pressure appears to be mildly eased off (which was totally undeserved even after the Swansea win), the shackles come back on. 

Don't think he is out of the woods with this performance. At the very least, he's a goner by the end of the season. 

Off to re-watch my Game of Thrones CDs. Should wake me up proper compared to this dross, fuck, its the weekend and United are putting me to sleep. Still, glad we won anyhow.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

At this point any manager even if its not a big name, surely can do a better job with this squad than LVG.

Just imagine Pep to city, Ancelotti to Bayern, MU trying to snatch pep but at the end they probably won't, and if Mourinho gets tired of waiting (and hopefully return to porto just for the lols of Mourinho-Casillas again) then United will end up with nothing


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

we contributed to that embarrassment of a game as well tbf, wasn't exactly expecting us to be camped in man united's half but to only manage one shot in the entire game (which itself was a half arsed effort from outside the box) and never even look remotely threatening on the break is pretty disappointing. defended remarkably well tho considering we started with the same back 4 that struggle to contain league one teams on weekly basis.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

bama4


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

This league 1 slander tho :mj2

Burton or walsall would've beat that united side


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Baxter said:


> we contributed to that embarrassment of a game as well tbf, wasn't exactly expecting us to be camped in man united's half but to only manage one shot in the entire game (which itself was a half arsed effort from outside the box) and never even look remotely threatening on the break is pretty disappointing. defended remarkably well tho considering we started with the same back 4 that struggle to contain league one teams on weekly basis.


No, no.

That was no different from any Man United game. Trust me, we dominated. As in, we imposed our dire, sleep-inducing tactics on the game, and that's the type of game you got. I confess I don't know what the typical Sheff Utd game this season looks like.

But I can steal a stat from another site and show you what Man United's last ten home games half time score was:

0-0
0-0
0-0
0-0
0-0
0-0
0-1
0-0
0-0
0-0

This is what we do. Boring, boring Manchester United.

Creatively vapid.

LVG = Vince McMahon. Just younger, dutch, and more stupid.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

If you look on the bright side, United haven't conceded any goals in first half either except 1. :kobe4


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

another dog shit performance. fuck off LVG, fuck off Fellaini. poor Sheff Utd and poor us, thank god I didn't get up to watch that rubbish


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Renegade™ said:


> another dog shit performance. fuck off LVG, fuck off Fellaini. poor Sheff Utd and poor us, thank god I didn't get up to watch that rubbish


LVG should've been sacked after the Wolfsburg game.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Red Issue and ESPN both report a power struggle behind the scenes between Woodward and Fergie. Apparently SAF/SBC want Giggs, whereas Woodward wants a new high profile manager. Both parties agreed to keep LvG on to ensure Mourinho is not appointed - Fergie because of Giggs obviously, Woodward and Charlton because they don't like Mou's attitude. 

In fact, Red Issue reckons Scholes, obviously a SAF man, was fairly silent all through the nightmare run but now that the Mourinho links have died down, he has started criticizing van Gaal again, since Giggs has no apparent threats to his claim at the moment. But Woodward is apparently determined to not let Giggs take over, whether that means keeping LvG or getting a new manager.

Dunno if all this is true or just bullshit, but if it is true, I would rather see them film this and screen it during the weekend and midweek instead of the actual games under van Gaal --- would be far more entertaining than watching van Gaal's face get redder and redder by the minute as our players struggle to get a shot on target.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Having a third manager not reach the heights expected of Manchester United will hurt Woodward's credibility. Ferguson and Charlton have nothing on the line but their ridiculous notion of a "The United way". Ryan Giggs is an abomination of a choice. Guardiola was a freak and no other "first time manager" has worked out in what, 30 years (since Dalglish?)? Even then, Guardiola coached Barcelona B first.

I know Laurent Blanc isn't the most exciting manager in the world but he should be one of the top names on the list. Has played for United, success at Bordeaux and PSG and it's very likely PSG are interested in Mourinho to push forward their desire to be a global brand.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Impressive again from Rooney but impossible to carry this shit tier United team. Probably would've lost if it weren't for that ridiculous pen.

Cracking game.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

A United game that wasn't boring. :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Aston Villa have won a game :done

Manchester United drawing 3-3 :done


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Expected this. van Gaal went back to his old ways for the cup game as he was too afraid to lose against a lower league team, but he had changed his tactics for the league prior to that - or atleast, the players are having some say in the tactics.

Entertaining performance, and probably gives the players some confidence for Anfield. But the fact is, Newcastle are not a great team and for them to get 3 past us, shows how sloppy van Gaal has got us playing. Defense crumbles when attack functions and vice-versa. 

Wazza MOTM. Past it in terms of pace, but he still can score when the shackles are off - probably at his 13/14 season level. 

This shows that these players have it in them to score goals. While van Gaal probably earns a stay, it shows that a better manager would have got far, far more out of the current crop of players during the course of this season. That's a depressing fact, whatever we achieve under van Gaal, will be an underachievement.

But hooray for some entertaining football keeping me awake at 3 AM in the morning. Despite coming off watching a shite home game and with work tomorrow, I decided to stay up and was rewarded for it. Would have regretted missing that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Fellaini should have put the game to bed, he was awful today. Don't know how he lasted 90 mins.

Rooney seems to have responded to being dropped by putting in some good performances.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Great game

Should've won it but afro gonna afro, lingard should've killed the game with that chance aswell.

Rooney finally showed up this season and looked great. 

Smalling tho had an absolutely mare of a performance, still not convinced he's that great unless we sit really really deep in games.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Fucking Pardew cunt, the one time I want him to win a game and he loses









TO FUCKING VILLA


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Great game, but it seems to me that LVG cannot have a good attack and defence on the same match.

Also poor Fellaini gets all the blame for that miss but he produced the penalty and overall his game was not that poor IMO. Smalling had a very poor game


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

What can you say about united, just a trash fucking team if i've ever fucking seen one, how does that afro sack of shit no good boat-pace motherfucker not get dropped ? United's only saving grace is their underappreciated club LEGEND Wayne Rooney.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Fucking Fellaini. 

Should've buried that header at 3-2, and we would've won the match.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

A surprising game between Newcastle and Manchester United and an entertaining one at that from start to finish! United edged it first half, we looked very dangerous on the counter attack but our back four still looked nervy when Newcastle slowly got into the match. Second half I'd say Newcastle were the better team but we really should have scored another couple of goals through Fellaini and Lingard. A shame to see our defence implode after going 2-0 up and then making it 3-2 with 10 minutes to go and conceding again. Still, I was pleased with the attacking performance, defence needs to be better though. Smalling and Fellaini cost us points in this game.

Also didn't understand LVG's substitutions (no shock there) taking Herrera off, who was having a great game and putting Mata on only to shove him to the right where he didn't really do anything of note and also keeping Fellaini on for 90 minutes. Fellaini had a decent first half but second half I thought he was woeful and the amount of fouls he was giving away he was just pleading to get a second yellow.

Rooney was really good today, he has upped his game since returning to the team after being dropped temporarily and Martial was fantastic and had the beating of his man all game.

Still, I thought United wouldn't really turn up today and that's the pessimistic side of me talking after the poor showing against Sheffield United and just our general performances overall this season so I was glad to see a good display from a lot of the attacking players and the quick tempo in our passing return.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

not sure why we couldn't have played Darmian at RB, McNair at CB and Blind at LB, instead of this musical chairs going on with players positions atm. Fellaini remaining on for 90 mins was hilarious, even if he had a decent first half. Rooney looked much better as well, and his second goal was a cracker. Smalling had a mare. we scored more than a goal but still didn't win. we're funny


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



> Liverpool FC will have had an average of less than three days rest between games over the course of January and December this season, according to research.
> 
> The Reds’ punishing schedule means that an average of just 2.9 days separates their fixtures between 2 December 2015 and 26 January 2016.
> 
> ...


It's no wonder why we have the most injuries in the prem


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Don't think you can keep blaming LvG. The players are just shit (except Rooney obv).


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

How can LvG not be responsible? A 3-3 draw against Newcastle is not a bad result in the league taken alone, but coming off defeats to Bournemouth, Norwich, Stoke and a draw against a shit Chelsea, it is bad. After 18 months into the job and 250 mil of spending, he still cannot find a balance between attack and defense.

Not his fault that Rooney, Lingard and Fellaini missed sitters, but his fault that we have a winger playing fullback, a RB at LB and a DM at CB. A defense that gets found out if he gives up his cowardly tactics and allows the team to attack. His fault that he left Fellaini on.

The game was entertaining, but only in the manner of two mediocre sides playing entertaining football, not in the manner of a top side playing a decent sized team. United did not play in the manner of a top side with cohesion and fluidity in attack. After 18 months of brainwashing, the players appear to be re-learning the basics of how to attack from kindergarten level when the shackles are loosed.

Best we can expect from him at this stage is playing mildly entertaining Swansea-esque football due to fan pressure and ultimately finishing 6th-7th. Better than the 0-0s I guess, keeps me awake.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Fellaini is just literally the Ben Swain of fitba. The technique and grace of a virgin trying to unhook a bra. In fairness he should never be a central midfield player but it's just infuriating to watch. Literally the only contribution he can make is jut passing quickly to someone like Herrera or one of the wingers and feeding an attack in that manner. People go on about him breaking up the game winning tackles, but for every game where he's prominent and does that well (Spurs at OT back end of last season) he'll then go and give numerous fouls away in other games, and he's forever prone to doing something reckless (the kick at Coloccini when he was on a yellow).

Lingard did look to be suffering from cramp but I thought him coming off for Memphis really exposed Darmian for the rest of the game. Janmaat has been one of Newcastle's saving graces whenever I've watched them and he looked far more threatening running 1 on 1 at Darmian or working with Sissoko compared to when Lingard was doubling up with Darmian. In fariness Memphis looked bright going forward but he was too casual with his back to goal in the build up for the equaliser. Either needs to stick it out or just be stronger, but Sissoko had him for breakfast after he'd initially done the hard work by winning the ball back.

I agree the players have underperformed seemingly all season now but I don't think Van Gaal can escape criticism. Yes we've had injuries but shit like the defensive shambles isn't helped with the way he structures them. Darmian at LB whose barely looked comfortable there compared to his promising RB displays, before the Arsenal game where our midfield were badly overrun and the defence finally exposed, leading to Darmian getting the chop (and looking a shell of the confident player for the first two months of the season).

Persisting with Blind at CB despite Rojo and Shaw being out injured, when the likes of Jones and McNair have been available. Ashley Young isn't a full back and it's no different than Valencia. He'll have some good moments but over 90 minutes he lacks the positional awareness and nuance in defence to be a stable member of the back four. He was caught out horribly marking Sissoko and then feebly turning his back to allow him one one on one with De Gea at the start of the second half. I know McNair is still young but he's at least a natural CB with decent experience at this level. Blind has good games but he's struggled with physical attackers and his game is far more suited to a LB or defensive midfield position.

That's not even getting into Mata being stuck on the wing when he has minimal pace with which to beat defenders. In fairness when he has played centrally I don't think he's done himself much favours with unmemorable performances but the whole balance of the team looks woeful with players static and not making runs for one another. Numerous players look shot of confidence and for United to have spent a pathetic amount of money and be left with a depleted attack and generally poor squad (good first XI but not much in the way of subs/squad players) is poor transfer activity from LVG or anyone else in the recruitment of players.

Last night was far more entertaining though and I'll happily take more of games like than that than some of the dreadful dross of the past two seasons. Rather have a go ala Wolfsburg and look to win games rather than shut down and play slow fitba that breaks down the minute we have to play passes at pace.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*






lol'd


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Giggs looked genuinely afraid


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Rush said:


> It's no wonder why we have the most injuries in the prem


When you played Wednesday night against Sunderland for no reason then Saturday lunch :duck


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Fucking Pardew cunt, the one time I want him to win a game and he loses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alan Pardew: Crystal Palace boss wants Aston Villa to stay up.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35298967

Face it GL he hates you and wants Newcastle relegated.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

so after swansea asked the pl to move the game from tuesday to wednesday to accomodate their cup game against oxford (and fuck up away travel for a lot of our fans) they go and make 11 changes from the side that lost to oxford anyway whereas we played a reasonably strong side vs arsenal. meanwhile we play spurs at lunchtime on saturday and swansea don't play till monday after tonight


good one m8


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

nice of the FA to give us a ringer of a ref 



DEFOE


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*

Gary O'Neil, what a fucking tit. The most pointless tackle and straight red card of all time. Cost us the game after half an hour. Just watch it... so baffling.

Such a shame, because we were the better side before that and were putting a lot of pressure on Stoke. Some of the best football we've played this season before disaster struck. Mike Walker style pass and move. 

I can see why Vadis has struggled to make the starting XI before today. Brilliant first touch, dribbling ability and vision, but his marking of over lapping wingers is barely existent and his tacking is weaker than @Irish Jet's argument's for Fellaini being good value for money evil thought I would get that in there while I could). Got an assist for Howson's absolute belter, but was largely to blame for Stoke's first goal. Stoke had a few attacks down on our right because of him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Best Referees in the World*

LEICESTER!!

It's back on !!

Now go and fuck villa at the weekend


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Leicester are still GOATing roud

By the way another 3-3 draw :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Letting a Pulis team score twice away from home. Champions of England apparently.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

It's like there is an unspoken agreement between Liverpool and Arsenal players that their games need to be entertaining as fuck

Taking a corner kick against us atm is nearly as likely to get you a goal as a pelanty would


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

How the fuck are Leicester still level on points with first at this point? Can't even put it down to them beating shite, they've just had what on paper should be a ridiculously tough run of games.

As bad as I thought this league was at the start of the season, it just seems to be declining, despite the fact that the TV money keeps increasing. Seriously, WTF.

Also, is Giroud still the scapegoat for Arsenal's failings? Or have the mongs wisened up now? I've been saying he has been horribly underrated for two and a half seasons. Deserves so much more credit. Not just about goals either, his general team work is great. Links play up nicely too and offers Arsenal a much needed aerial outlet. All those dicky forwards and number ten types wouldn't be half as effective without him. PODOLSKI IS THE ANSWER!!!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Definitely 2 points dropped against a very average Liverpool team who were there for the taking

First 15 minutes we were fast asleep and equalised the 1st time we got in the Liverpool box. After the 2nd equaliser there was a 10 minute spell were we could have scored at will

At 3-2 up we dropped deeper and deeper and encouraged Liverpool to attack culminating in the inevitable injury time equaliser. Why we didn't carry on attacking at 3-2 i dont know. Toure and Sakho looked petrified every time we run at them

Cech could have done much better with the 1st and 3rd Liverpool goals.

Still no were near convinced we will win the league. Win at Stoke on Saturday and i might start believing but not felling confidant at all


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

To think at this time last year :dozy was still a Sunderland player. Incredible bit of business trading him for Defoe. Not sure if that was down to Congerton or Poyet, maybe @Shepard knows.

Swansea's lack of investment is finally catching up with them. Said it when Laudrup was in charge, but Huw Jenkins is too tight with money. They're in credit with net spend since 2012/2013. Laudrup won them a cup and Monk gave them their best ever premier league finish. You just can't blame the current decline on poor team management. Keep selling your best players and don't reinvest properly (aka not investing the tv money and being prudent with lots of cheap punts with potential), this is what happens. They really need to buy some true quality.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

Joel Campbell is a player alright


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

how on earth is roger east allowed to be a ref?

we've had some appalling luck pen wise lately. about 4 blatant pens ignored in the last month. stones just goes straight through sterling, as obvious as you can be, and it's a goalkick. appalling stuff.

of course we also got to face howard when he wasnt diving the other way or palming it into his net. everton looked okay on the counter, but really offered up nothing as lukaku was held pretty easily by demi and otamendi. de bruyne, sterling, navas and kun all tried hard but everton had everyone back and just blocked everything.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Arsenal getting beat by Leicester of all teams to the title would be the most Arsenal thing they could do yet.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> To think at this time last year :dozy was still a Sunderland player. Incredible bit of business trading him for Defoe. Not sure if that was down to Congerton or Poyet, maybe @Shepard knows.
> 
> Swansea's lack of investment is finally catching up with them. Said it when Laudrup was in charge, but Huw Jenkins is too tight with money. They're in credit with net spend since 2012/2013. Laudrup won them a cup and Monk gave them their best ever premier league finish. You just can't blame the current decline on poor team management. Keep selling your best players and don't reinvest properly (aka not investing the tv money and being prudent with lots of cheap punts with potential), this is what happens. They really need to buy some true quality.


That was congers. Defoe has scored more in the last two games alone than jozy managed in both his time with us and hull. We completely had Toronto off considering all it cost us was more wages for defoe than we were paying jozy and they ended up giving jozy the same wages they were defoe. He keeps himself in great condition considering his age too. Since we've seemingly worked out how to play him as a lone striker and can fall back on the 352 if we want to pair him with Fletcher or soon to be ndoye our survival hopes more or less rest with him. But not many of the teams around us have a goalscorer of his level thankfully.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Berlino said:


> Definitely 2 points dropped against a very average Liverpool team who were there for the taking


Are you on a windup son? A draw was easily the most deserving result from that game.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Rush said:


> Are you on a windup son? A draw was easily the most deserving result from that game.


Totally agree that Liverpool deserved something out of the game but taking into account we were 3-2 up going into injury time then it is definitely a case of 2 points dropped

That Liverpool team last night were there for the taking and if we seriously want to win the league this season then we have to be winning at places like anfield, Again we chocked and ultimately i believe that come May it will cost us massively

We aint going to have a better chance of winning the prem for a long time than what we have this season

With Klopp as manager Liverpool are only going to get stronger and one would imagine that Chelsea and Utd will get there act together. City will be there or there abouts so it aint going to get any easier next season


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: THE MAGIC OF THE CUP*



Andre said:


> Also, is Giroud still the scapegoat for Arsenal's failings? Or have the mongs wisened up now? I've been saying he has been horribly underrated for two and a half seasons. Deserves so much more credit. Not just about goals either, his general team work is great. Links play up nicely too and offers Arsenal a much needed aerial outlet. All those dicky forwards and number ten types wouldn't be half as effective without him. PODOLSKI IS THE ANSWER!!!!


But...but Podolski is a BOWRN FINISHAH! 

I've said it before, but those folk don't deserve Oli Giroud. 



Rush said:


> Are you on a windup son? A draw was easily the most deserving result from that game.


It was, but come on Rus, he's right. Are you telling me that if we were ninth in the league with two fit defenders and Liverpool were top and a minute and a half away from picking up three points at the Emirates, you wouldn't consider it two points dropped after conceding a 91st minute goal to whoever our equivalent to Joe Allan is? You know you would. We had a chance to put daylight between us and City and we let Joe Allan piss in our cereal. 

If you told me we'd pick up four points from Liverpool and Stoke away back to back I'd have been content with that (though of course we still have to win at Stoke to achieve that), and it's still a good point regardless since going to Anfield is always a bastard, but we were ninety seconds away from picking up an excellent three points. It's two points dropped.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

To be fair Joe Allen has actually become Pirlo since growing out the beard. No shame in dropping points to based Pirlo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

Get to fuck.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

thankfully the two wins prior to this mean that anything from this would have been a bonus but to lose by three is frustrating after a really well organised first half and good opening goal. the manner in which we conceded the first spurs goal looks a lot worse now too.

cattermole getting booked and subbed five minutes later didn't help. then kirchoff had a really poor debut but first game in a new league, us changing system to three at the back for some reason (can only assume it was to push the fullbacks forward following pvas goal but it left us exposed in wide areas) and also conceding seconds after the change just made for a really difficult game once they went ahead. awkward deflection and poor penalty to concede. just need to pick ourselves up and get the most from a vital home game with bournemouth. catts getting his fifth yellow and missing it could prove to be really costly still


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Spurs getting the results then. Pressure is on.

United simply have to beat Liverpool tomorrow. van Gaal will likely revert back to a 4-2-3-1 with 2 CDMs after being scared silly by Newcastle, with Fellaini and Schneiderlin in midfield. But somehow we need to dig deep regardless and get the win, especially with Spurs pulling ahead today. A win in spite of the manager - terrible to say that, but it will probably have to be that way.

Judging by his usual touchline antics, Klopp will probably strap himself to a rocket and blast off to the moon in ecstasy if Liverpool beat United. Just for that, we need to get the 3 points.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

oh pickford was really good tho. our academy staff have raved about him for years and he's a local lad so that's good to see. for a keeper to start for a premier league side at 21 is impressive in itself and he didn't look out of place. really solid distribution and made some fairly good saves. can't really fault him for any of the goals, at least not the first, third or the pen. that and him being a local lad is nice to see. we'll probably look to shift one of the other two but pants being dropped before this suggests that we might think he's the more saleable. has the bigger contract anyway apparently


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Thank fuck for that bama4


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

#freeJOHNSTONES ?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Not posting again until that spazzy American mong leaves this team. Hatred for him has reached Phil Neville levels. 

Bye.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Looks like I'm back up to #1 Contender for new Sports Mod :whoo

Thank you, Tim Howard #Toffee4Lyfe


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Worst performance of the season. Even against Newcastle you can blame AN's tactics rather than the players. Today was like a 2005 Worthington away day. Horrendous.

Then again , the GON red card vs Stoke clearly had a major knock on effect. Players were knackered. That meant, due to having the worst squad in the prem, we couldn't rotate enough to fix the problem. 

We have one natural LB (who is shit and forces Brady to LB, meaning no LW if Jarvis is injured), two natural CB's, three natural CDM's when we need two to start most weeks, one natural RW and two natural CF's. Most of that lot aren't even up to the required standard. Oh wait, we've got about a million RB's, but they're all shite unless Pinto proves otherwise.

FFS McNally sort it out.

If only we AN had the type of backing Howe recieves...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Leicester tactics really are embarrassing. 10 men behind the ball and hoof up to Vardy. Doing it against rock bottom club Aston Villa too and I'm glad Villa are taking it to them.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Erik. said:


> Leicester tactics really are embarrassing. 10 men behind the ball and hoof up to Vardy. Doing it against rock bottom club Aston Villa too and I'm glad Villa are taking it to them.


That's how they've played most of the season. They're fucked if they have to break down parked buses or play on the front foot because they lack passing quality and guile outside of Mahrez. Being defensive and direct on the counter is what got them this far, even against shite (us included). People starting to forget that they were relegation strugglers last season and are punching well above their weight...


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*

3-1 up win a penalty against a relegation fodder side

Won't give the pen to Eriksen to finish his hat trick. vintage Kane :cole


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Kane was looking out for the people who capped him in fantasy. What a trooper and REAL professional :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

There was zero quality between either side tonight and that was top vs. bottom. I guess Aston Villa should probably put 10 men behind the ball and punt long, it might actually serve them well in future. Surprised that Gestede doesn't play more, he may not be up to standards but he's surely better than Kozak ffs and he's unreal in the air. He's pretty much a poor mans Benteke, should have used him as such. 

Every single week the top teams are dropping points. I don't even think it's out of the realms of possibility that Stoke can get something from Arsenal tomorrow and Liverpool or Man Utd, maybe even both will be dropping points tomorrow so it seems like every week a team at the top benefits, looking like Man City and Tottenham so far, especially with West Ham losing too which creates space between 4th and 5th.

Very interesting run in.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Erik. said:


> There was zero quality between either side tonight and that was top vs. bottom. *I guess Aston Villa should probably put 10 men behind the ball and punt long, it might actually serve them well in future*. Surprised that Gestede doesn't play more, he may not be up to standards but he's surely better than Kozak ffs and he's unreal in the air. He's pretty much a poor mans Benteke, should have used him as such.


It's served pretty well for managers like Pulis. Say what you like about him, but the amount of shit squads he's dragged up to mid-table shows that strategy can be effective.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> It's served pretty well for managers like Pulis. Say what you like about him, but the amount of shit squads he's dragged up to mid-table shows that strategy can be effective.


No doubt it's effective, just horrible to watch. It's almost funny that Stoke, who were known for years for playing this type of football, now play as attractive of football as they possibly can and they're doing much better overall.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Pulis's style at Stoke was absolutely necessary for the first couple prem seasons, but after that they really had the money and potential to play better football. Hughes being a manager who can take decent hard working teams to upper midtable with good fitba was a smart swap. You could say similar about Pulis/Pardew at Palace.

Having stated that I think WBA's squad is garbage and Pulis is perfect for them right now. Same as Big Sam at Sunderland.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

They also have a squad much more capable of playing that way now. That of course comes down to the manager signing the players, but it is what it is. Pulls would've been a fool to try and play the silky fitba at Stoke the way Hughes is now (EDIT: yeah, what BlackAndre said).

I hate going to the Britannia. Fucking hate it. Don't think we'll lose tomorrow, but then the last time I made a prediction in this thread we ended up getting gorilla fucked at St. Mary's, so maybe I'll just shut my mouth.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Erik. said:


> No doubt it's effective, just horrible to watch. It's almost funny that Stoke, who were known for years for playing this type of football, now play as attractive of football as they possibly can and they're doing much better overall.


Yeah I agree with this. 

You also need the right players tbf, it's only when a very good manager like Hughes came in and brought the likes of Arnautovic that Stoke started playing decent football.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Villa will beat west brom

And stay up :mj2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Cliffy said:


> Villa will beat west brom
> 
> And stay up :mj2


I think they will be awkward cunts for the rest of the season, taking points off teams who actually have a real important use for them.

They won't stay up though. Not unless they gain 1.5 ppg for the rest of the season while three of Swansea, Sunderland, Newcastle, Norwich and Bournemouth get like twelve points or less. Just not happening.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

Chelsea/Everton trying to one up Newcastle/United from last week. FUcking cracker of a game


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

It was a really good second half, entertainment-wise. A few months ago we'd just go three down and maybe get a consolation goal. Not fully there yet but at least the players tried to mount a comeback. Costa (despite still being a temperamental bastard) looked motivated, and that was the best Cesc looked in quite some time. Just wish Matic could stop being trash.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*










:mj2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

:moyes2 on MOTD. Of course he said the Huth fouls weren't pens because it goes in line with his brand of thug football that he played at Everton.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

So, who is watching United vs Liverpool?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



declandimi13 said:


> So, who is watching United vs Liverpool?



I am, these Europa battles are always good for a goal and a red card.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

Who do you support? In EPL? I barrack for Man U!


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*



wkdsoul said:


> I am, these Europa battles are always good for a goal and a red card.


Forgot to quote you, sorry, look above


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



declandimi13 said:


> Forgot to quote you, sorry, look above


Do the Avatar and Signature not give it away?? :lol

MCFC, should be a decent game today, Liverpool hustling and Man U going sideways at a high tempo..


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*



wkdsoul said:


> Do the Avatar and Signature not give it away?? :lol
> 
> MCFC, should be a decent game today, Liverpool hustling and Man U going sideways at a high tempo..


I didn't even look at them...but yeah, United need a good performance tonight, Rooney needs to turn back into his previous good form


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Anyone who supports Liverpool over United obviously wants to join ISIS or a new Nazi Germany.

Obviously.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: but who was defense*



steamed hams said:


> :moyes2 on MOTD. Of course he said the Huth fouls weren't pens because it goes in line with his brand of thug football that he played at Everton.


He was also there to constantly promote the idea that Chairmen should have patience with Managers even when the Managers are shit and not doing their job.

The man is delusional and I hope he never gets a job in the Football League ever again.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*



Gandhi said:


> Anyone who supports Liverpool over United obviously wants to join ISIS or a new Nazi Germany.
> 
> Obviously.


Lol :grin2:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Gandhi said:


> Anyone who supports Liverpool over United obviously wants to join ISIS or a new Nazi Germany.
> 
> Obviously.


Managed to get ISIS into the football bantz, but not veganism. Ghandi's losing his touch


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



wkdsoul said:


> Managed to get ISIS into the football bantz, but not veganism. Ghandi's losing his touch


I'm just stating the facts City boy.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

does anybody here read my soccer manager 2016 thread? just a question


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

gandhi










also, fuck united.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



declandimi13 said:


> does anybody here read my soccer manager 2016 thread? just a question


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

liverpool could struggle due to utd's shocking style of fitba. the teams that sit back cause them the most problems, when teams actually attack it allows the press of liverpool to pierce through, as we showed perfectly.

probably will end up an awful game between an inconsistent team that tries and a shit team that rarely tries. perfect midtable wank.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Kiz said:


> liverpool could struggle due to utd's shocking style of fitba. the teams that sit back cause them the most problems, when teams actually attack it allows the press of liverpool to pierce through, as we showed perfectly.
> 
> probably will end up an awful game between an inconsistent team that tries and a shit team that rarely tries. perfect midtable wank.


Yeah I've noticed this too. It's pretty much why they've struggled against shit/mediocre teams since Klopp took over. The weird thing is that he doesn't seem to have a plan B to work around it. Was that part (obviously player sales, injuries and signing Immobile didn't help) of why he struggled with Dortmund last season?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



KENNY said:


> gandhi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major fail mate, I'm a vegan not a vegetarian.

Nonetheless I like being healthy and compassionate to both animals & the planet KENNY, it's a shame you think living a compassionate & healthy lifestyle is a _"mistake"_.

also, fuck shitterpool. (yes I just said that)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

Gandhi, if you were a vegan crossfitter which would you tell people about first?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

I would first tell them that I cringe whenever someone tells me they're a Liverpool fan.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

around 2 hours until game time, tips? I say United 3-1


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

It'll probably be 2-0 Liverpool :mj2 

On the positive side of things, a defeat might result in LVG's termination


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

i'm feeling a draw. i'm going to say 2-2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Could be anything. Going forward we definitely look better against teams who'll come at us, but defensively we've been failing badly.

It would be a poor result for Liverpool if they don't beat us.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

I just hope we've learnt how to defend set pieces during the week.

We are capable of beating anyone in the league, we just need to concentrate better defensively.

Hopefully we see Klopp do his marathon run on touchline more than once today.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



DENSPARK said:


> It'll probably be 2-0 Liverpool :mj2
> 
> On the positive side of things, a defeat might result in LVG's termination


We had the Scottish wonder, now the Dutch genius and will then go for the Welsh Inzaghi. I don't see a light at the end of the tunnel.

Anybody can predict van Gaal's team. Hope he goes for a 4-3-3, but its more likely he will opt for the coward's way and go for a 4-2-3-1 to not concede. Fellaini sitting deep along with Morgan could be a terrible decision.

1-1 probably.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

REPORTED LINEUPS FOR THE GAME! APPARENTLY CONFIRMED!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Not surprised we going with Firmino as the 'false' 9, he's done that in all the big games so far.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*



Brock said:


> Not surprised we going with Firmino as the 'false' 9, he's done that in all the big games so far.


He played very well last game, hopefully United can shut him down tonight


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

Neither team are beating Spurs to the top 4 so all involved should just be sound for once in their miserable lives and kick fuck out each other. 

I'm taking time out of painting my kitchen to watch this and I will be sorely peeved if it's another Van Gaal fitba shit show.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Gandhi said:


> I would first tell them that I cringe whenever someone tells me they're a Liverpool fan.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

0-0 coming probably.

Unless THE ROON saves his sorry excuse for a team.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

Mata off the bench.....


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rush said:


>


Disregarding the piss poor joke, I very much prefer this shirt over the old one from your pic.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

God was that close!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Zero shots. "Its a fucking _process_."


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Should've predicted a 0-0 dud in the predictions thread.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

YASSSSS ROONEYYY 1-0!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

ROONEY silencing all the clueless haters ITT once more. Hero.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Scores at both Goodison and Anfield this season. Amazing, what?

1 shot on target, 1 goal. Lolz, if Liverpool can't win even when we are shite, what does that make them?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

so much money spent on transfers and united still play the shittiest fooball ive ever seen in my life closely followed by sunderland and aston villa.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Flopp :lmao :lmao :lmao

Liverpool are LVG's bitch for life :lmao

LVG still has to go though, terrible performance :no:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

1.36 ppg (rounded up to be generous) for Klopp so far. Oh dear. :woy levels

I remember a few posters in here (not necessarily Liverpool supporters) saying he would improve them because Rodgers was so shite. More WALL OF SHAME material.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Same old story for us; Create chances, don't take any, lose to a set piece.

Poor game though.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! 

Nothing better than watching Manchester United beat shitterpool. :fergie


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

I feel kinder towards Louis now. Compensated for being boring by just being damn funny.

Feel like I'll be laughing in my sleep tonight thinking about our performance and Liverpool .


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rockhead said:


> 0-0 coming probably.
> 
> Unless THE ROON saves his sorry excuse for a team.


Might be your best contribution to the board, Rocko. Or second best behind that time you took a picture with an eight foot tall Taylor Swift cutout.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rockhead said:


> 0-0 coming probably.
> 
> Unless THE ROON saves his sorry excuse for a team.


good pre match analysis



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> ROONEY silencing all the clueless haters ITT once more. Hero.


good post match analysis


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Terrible first half display from United but a better second half performance, we started to add penetration to the Liverpool midfield and win the ball back more, whereas first half the players were letting any Liverpool player stroll through the middle or have so much space out wide. So much better from a defensive standpoint.

Our attacking also got a bit better with much crisper passing and players picking up the tempo. Still, it wasn't a good performance from United and Liverpool were the better team but it doesn't help that they have absolute average players in attack that can't score. The amount of Gerrard-esque 30 yard failed shots were lolworthy. When they did manage to create a good chance DE GOD was on hand to keep the ball out of his territory. Basically De Gea made the Liverpool attack his bitch and it was great to see especially with the United goal.

1 shot on target, 1 goal and Rooney scores it. I've been one of his biggest critics and rightfully so but I have to admit, it's good to see him showing some fire and passion in his game again. Kolo and Sakho kept his quiet all game but you have to praise that he did work hard; kept tracking back, closing down the back four when they were on the ball, made some decent runs and won the ball back to lead us on the charge. He's in a rich vein of form right now, hope he keeps this up! The finish was well taken after the ball rebounded off the crossbar, so well done to him.

12 points from 4 games over 2 seasons against Liverpool... feels good. LVG is the master of taking points off Liverpool... even on a bad day.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

We have only had 4 shots on target against Liverpool in both games this season all 4 shots on target have been scored. 

This game reminded me a bit of oshea winner in 07 where we were completely hopeless all game then first shot on target whole game resulted in oshea scoring a last min winner. Same as today in a way we were totally hopeless 1st half slightly better in 2nd half but 1st shot at goal was felliani header that hit bar then rebound went straight at Rooney who smashed it into roof of the net. 

I really dont care about great team displays against against epically not away at anfeild all I care about is winning & that's what we did. Hopefully this win can just give us the kick up the ass we need to help carry any good momentum as we will be needing that we next couple fixtures we have to take on.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Games like that pretty much rubber stamp why Ozil is POTS elect, barring a massive fuck up. Arsenal created fuck all without him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

Definitely missed Brother Mesut. Ox was absolutely abysmal as his stand in. Well, I'm fairness, he had some okay moments in terms of winning the ball back and driving forward, but almost all of those moments of ball winning were necessitated by him by misplacing eight yard passes where there was pretty much no pressure on him. We had no real control in midfield, either. Maybe that has something to do with Ozil being out oh wait a fucking second it has lots to do with that. Fuck it. 

Joel Campbell is still serving sunshine. Petr Cech is my spirit animal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Ox's passing completion was 67%, apparently.

Now, you can't tell everything with stats, but it backs up what I'm fairly certain happened on the pitch. That's abysmal anyway you spin it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Remember at the start of the season when a bunch of people in here were writing Cech off after ONE GAME?

Butland didn't have loads to do but he did great when he was required. He's also great when Stoke defend like traffic cones (or Gary Doherty as we say in Notfolk). Sign of a fantastic young keeper. Good shout for keeper of the season in the prem.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> Ox's passing completion was 67%, apparently.
> 
> Now, you can't tell everything with stats, but it backs up what I'm fairly certain happened on the pitch. That's abysmal anyway you spin it.


He didn't get a single goal or assist in 2015. What a player.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> He didn't get a single goal or assist in 2015. What a player.


:downing

He really needs a loan away.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

The stats on Ox tell the story pretty well, Andre. He's been poor all season, and I was someone that thought he might have a breakout after pre-season. Because you know, pre-season is clearly a solid indicator. 



Andre said:


> Remember at the start of the season when a bunch of people in here were writing Cech off after ONE GAME?
> 
> Butland didn't have loads to do but he did great when he was required. He's also great when Stoke defend like traffic cones (or Gary Doherty as we say in Notfolk). Sign of a fantastic young keeper. Good shout for keeper of the season in the prem.


Cech has been our second best player this season. John Terry saying he's worth about 12 points a season alone sounded like one of those "right, OK, mate" comments, but really, he's been exceptional this season. He's won us so many points.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> :downing
> 
> He really needs a loan away.


Agreed. Not that sure that many Prem clubs would even want him though



Andre said:


> Remember at the start of the season when a bunch of people in here were writing Cech off after ONE GAME?


More "Wall of Shame" material


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Ah, pre-season. When WF United fans predict that they're going to take on the world after beating some Yank BAR team with an inverted 3-5-2. Good times.

I always thought it was strange that Chelsea were so willing to strengthen a direct rival. Probably a good will gesture for his service, allowing him to stay in London with a big club. But still. 

I know Bananas (RIP) spent years trying to convince anyone that would pay attention that Chezzers wasn't a bang average keeper with a howler in him every other game, but it was pretty obvious that signing a top keeper was going to make a huge difference to Arsenal. 

This page has two Andy3000 posts. Almost makes up for the terrible banter earlier on today.

Edit: oh shit actually it's three. Well then...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> Ah, pre-season. When WF United fans predict that they're going to take on the world after beating some Yank BAR team with an inverted 3-5-2. Good times.
> 
> I always thought it was strange that Chelsea were so willing to strengthen a direct rival. Probably a good will gesture for his service, allowing him to stay in London with a big club. But still.
> 
> ...


I got into a three way bet with United and Liverpool fans at work after pre-season on who would finish higher in the league. Even if we don't win the league, at least I'll be sixty quid better off. 

In hindsight the Cech deal was really strange. Obviously a good will gesture to allow him to come here, but Jose being dead against it happening clearly wasn't simply a case of him trying to spite Wenger. Jose knew. That set the ball rolling. Roman going over his head for the first time during his second tenure, allowing a direct rival to solve a DECADE-long problem position. Cech keeping a clean sheet while Wenger's Arsenal finally beats Jose's Chelsea (idgaf if it was the Community Dinner Plate). It ruined him. He never recovered. 

Szczesny is someone I've tried to defend in the past, but we were never really going to be serious contenders with him as a starter. He's too prone to the clanger. He has worldy shot stopping ability, but you spent too long trying to unclench your arse whenever balls were played in behind or into the box to truly appreciate it. 

I brighten up every thread, page, birthday party and smear test. It's always been my second best quality.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Walcott is a very frustrating player.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> 1.36 ppg (rounded up to be generous) for Klopp so far. Oh dear. :woy levels
> 
> I remember a few posters in here (not necessarily Liverpool supporters) saying he would improve them because Rodgers was so shite. More WALL OF SHAME material.


As the saying goes you cant polish a turd

Klopp has inherited a totally average group of players bar 2 or 3 and has got a massive job on his hands

Given time i have absolutely no doubt he will turn things around .He needs a full pre season to get the squad to the fitness levels needed to match his pressing style of play .The guy is a top manager with a CV to support that. Rodgers spent a shit load of cash of very average players and now Klopp has been left with the job of cleaning up the mess Rodgers left behind

He has been in the job for 100 days ffs


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Berlino said:


> As the saying goes you cant polish a turd
> 
> Klopp has inherited a totally average group of players bar 2 or 3 and has got a massive job on his hands
> 
> ...


Way to miss the point.

Posters on here said he would improve Liverpool this season and they would surge up the league. So far he has worse league results than Rodgers. It's not a dig at Klopp, but the posters who blamed the poor performances solely on Rodgers. Klopp is obviously a very good manager based on what he achieved at Dortmund.

Ffs.

No doubt he inherited shite. That's a sad indictment of Liverpool's transfer committee, where nobody seems to take responsibility (Rodgers distanced himself from it this morning, but he needs to take some blame). 

Klopp obviously deserves to have his own couple of transfer windows, but unless the committee crap changes he's going to encounter problems.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Has anyone seen this?

https://www.facebook.com/ynfathehub/videos/963244043712491/

Sorry, I don't know how to embed, if that's even possible.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Surely that has to be a joke?

Then again, if any fans are thick enough for it, it would have to be scouse kopites.

Fucking cult :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

I told BULK over and over how Cech was still a great keeper who was not in decline, but he wasn't having it. Kizwell told me I didn't have to defend him anymore, but I do cause he is still our legend and when Arsenal do what they best and CHOKE away the title, no one will ever remember this awful defection. They'll be all like, "Did Cech honestly play for Arsenal? I don't remember that. Could swear he retired at Chelsea." And then I'll be all like, "Well he didn't win anything there, so he kinda did retire" Then we will laugh and laugh like, "HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA". 

Yeah.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

I also tried to defend Cech against Bulk :cudi.

Andre, make sure Bulk gets two Wall of Shame entries for when he said he would rather keep Brodgers than get Ancelotti. :mj


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

No wonder Bulk went on exile :mj2

I think Joel's drunk on the job btw. Officer Donnahue getting closer to sports mod reality with each passing day.

Btw, Francesco Guidolin is set to be appointed the new Swansea "joint-head" coach. At least they're not doing a Wolves and sticking with just dogsbody Curtis for the rest of the season. RIP in peace Terry Connor's promising managerial career.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Just thinking... is "joint-head" coach the new transfer committee which was the new DOF. I'm sure they will be arguing the toss over which one was more to blame on valleyofthepossession.net or wherever Swansea fans post when it inevitably goes tits up like all managerial jobs do.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> No doubt he inherited shite. That's a sad indictment of Liverpool's transfer committee, where nobody seems to take responsibility (Rodgers distanced himself from it this morning, *but he needs to take some blame*).
> 
> Klopp obviously deserves to have his own couple of transfer windows, but unless the committee crap changes he's going to encounter problems.


Does he? Neither side will likely give a fair comment on transfers, so it's difficult to know who actually signed which players. From what I've read on here, Rodgers' supporters credit him for the good signings and blame the committee for the bad ones, whereas his detractors just do the reverse.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

That's the problem, I doubt anyone will ever truly know who was responsible for each signing. So in that sense you have to blame the entire committee, which Rodgers was a part of.

It's weird, because while Brendan has clearly come out with some bullshit (he never had final say on signings, even though he said the opposite in 2014), I can believe him when he says things such as how FSG pressured him to take on Balotelli and develop him into a top player, when most knew he was a flawed player with a piss poor temperament.

You're right about people with different agendas using liverpool's transfer process as either a stick to beat Rodgers with or defend him. I'm in disbelief when I see people trot out the "Rodgers wasted hundreds of millions" line when it's widespread knowledge how their system works. Most clubs are like that now. 

Long gone are the days where managers called all the shots while meeting new signings and agents in lay-bys with a sack of cash. Barry Fry and Arry must have a shed a few tears over the way the game has changed.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Watching us lose to that shite Manchester united team was even worse watching it in Manchester as well surround by Manchester united fans and staff. Tbh this season is a write off. Hopefully Klopp is left in charge of transfers otherwise he is going to have a hard time


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

as shite as we are, it still comforts me that Liverpool are even worse :lol

Rooney at least has found a scoring touch again this year


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

So, I am about to post on my Soccer Manager game on this forum! should I just post it on this exact thread?


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

if anybody wants to read it?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



declandimi13 said:


> if anybody wants to read it?


What is it?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Put it in the video game bit.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



Erik. said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ynfathehub/videos/963244043712491/
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how to embed, if that's even possible.


Jimmy Liddel is a legend.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> I think Joel's drunk on the job btw. Officer Donnahue getting closer to sports mod reality with each passing day.


We went from champions to relegation battlers and lost our greatest manager in just 7 months. If I was on the waiting list for a liver transplant, it would be understandable :hogan



declandimi13 said:


> So, I am about to post on my Soccer Manager game on this forum! should I just post it on this exact thread?


No no. You keep that stuff in that thread you made.


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> What is it?


A Soccer Manager Mode from Soccer Manager 2015


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

Did Klopp take the players to the fans at the end to celebrate like against West Brom? Someone in here said he only did that because it's a traditional thing to do in every German league game. That's a poor explanation if Klopp is only going to do it when the going's good like getting a draw at home to West Brom.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Gandhi said:


> *shitterpool*


Get in the fucking sea.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689185677007716352
Pereira unlucky not to score. Deserves a better chance in the first team instead of just coming on for a few minutes at the end of games.

Januzaj has also scored a couple on his return.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

Pereira? Lol. Looks like a superstar in the u-21's, looks like Bambi on ice in the first team. Don't even get me started on that Januzaj cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*



Silent Alarm said:


> Pereira? Lol. Looks like a superstar in the u-21's, looks like Bambi on ice in the first team. Don't even get me started on that Januzaj cunt.


he's only made three sub appearances in the league this season, two of which were only for 10 mins, hardly enough to judge a player


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



united_07 said:


> he's only made three sub appearances in the league this season, two of which were only for 10 mins, hardly enough to judge a player


Who are you to question the inherent cynicism of a WF Manchester United supporter?

:side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



united_07 said:


> he's only made three sub appearances in the league this season, two of which were only for 10 mins, hardly enough to judge a player


You can't judge him on non league appearances? Get better at scouting m8 :evil


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*










Seems about right. :mj2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

Does it tell you how many of those shots were leathered from thirty-odd yards by Coutinho?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

I remember when we had players who could kick the ball into the goal









Somebody should explain it in simple terms to these clowns

1. The space in the goal taken up by the opposition keeper is far less than the space in the goal not taken up by the opposition keeper

2. The ball, when kicked hard enough, travels faster than a human being

3. Kick the ball hard enough into the space not taken up by the opposition keeper

I might even write a book on 'How To Gol' :hmm: Those 3 points will be the first page, which will be followed by 199 pages of photographs of goals being scored. As long as I outsell Gunner14, I'll be happy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

Not surprised you're going to make a picture book DA. It's about the only thing you can read.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rush said:


> Not surprised you're going to make a picture book DA. It's about the only thing you can read.


:banderas

is Sturridge dead?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

Sturridge is about the one Liverpool player I actually like and I'm genuinely saddened (well, not saddened. That's a wee bit extreme) that I only get to see him once in a blue moon at this point. His lower body is made of prawn crackers. Even cheaper, shoddier prawn crackers than Wilshere's.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rush said:


> Not surprised you're going to make a picture book DA. It's about the only thing you can read.


Another reason the book was gonna have more pictures than words was so it would be user-friendly to people with tiny eyes

You're welcome


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Honestly do not get this Chelsea board at all. We have nothing to play for anymore (should be good enough to avoid relegation, not a hope in hell of winning the CL (it's not the same situation as 2012) and FA Cup is trash), so why are we trying to waste money on Pato, Lavezzi and other crap? (Ok, Lavezzi isn't crap, but at his age and in our position, he should not be considered)

With nothing left to play, now is the opportunity, to pump games and experience in Bamford, Loftus-Cheek, Kenedy and Traore. Costa, Remy and Falcao are always injured - the answer is not go out and buy another striker, the answer is play Bamford. The central midfield is beyong fucked - the answer is to play Loftus-Cheek. Hazard is injured a lot, Pedro is garbage, Oscar is wildly inconsistent - play Kenedy and Traore.

I don't know if these four guys have what it takes, but as I said, there is nothing to play for. By the end of the season we'll know if these guys are good enough to be proper squad options. 

This board is so inept. This is the second time a manager hasn't been backed to strengthen the squad in order to stay on top after winning the title. And the season collapsed and the manager was sacked. They probably think it's a coincidence. Nah. It's clear who is derailing this club and stopping it from progressing further.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

What about a Top 4 place?

Edit: Nvm, just saw the table. Thought you guys were closer


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

I'm okay with going after Lavezzi, he's old but he might add punch we need attacking-wise. I've been wanting Bamford to play for a long time but I am certain he will be loaned somewhere else. He certainly would have at least been on the bench against Scunthorpe if we had any desire to use him. I think Kenedy is still raw, young, and error prone. However, he did much more than Pedro did in that one game off the bench. He definitely provides more going forward, and needs more chances. 

Why the fuck are we going for Pato? :ugh2

I don't care what he's doing in that poverty Brazilian league, this isn't 2009.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

From what I gather Pato isn't even doing much of anything in Brazil. Sounds like he's generally pretty lazy and unmotivated. It's his agent who seems to be hell bent on getting him a move back to Europe. 

I hope you sign him and he gets fat(ter) and defecates in Willian's afro. Let's see the new manager instil some of that locker room harmony then.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

tbf 6 and 7 make sense, and you can at least see what he meant with 4. Still, surely they can get better commentators for less money than Owen :hmm:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

:xzibit 

Fucking gold.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rush said:


> tbf 6 and 7 make sense, and you can at least see what he meant with 4. Still, surely they can get better commentators for less money than Owen :hmm:


6 doesn't make sense. It would if he said Southampton instead of Tottenham.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> 6 doesn't make sense. It would if he said Southampton instead of Tottenham.


Still makes sense though. Can be taken as "Played well for the team last year, hope he can transfer that form to this new season with the same team."


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

*He didn't play for Spurs last season though.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Yeah, it would have made sense if he'd have said Southampton, or just not said Tottenham and left it as 'Played well last year".

But he said Tottenham and Spurs lol. Slip of the tongue im sure.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

I wonder if Owen's management team created a brochure extolling his abilities as a pundit like they did for him as a player :hmm:










:mj4


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Seabs said:


> *He didn't play for Spurs last season though.*


Didn't he? I thought this was his 2nd year at Spurs :hmm:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

I guess you didn't see the red stripes on Soton's shirt with those tiny eyes of yours.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

oh RUSH, forever a newb 8*D


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Thread title is very appropriate considering that Naismith goal. 

I think Can and Lucas were daydreaming, thinking about what they were having for their fucking tea. Naismith has time to ask them both how they were and have a cuppa on his way to scoring. 

Then Mignolet went and had another one of his moments.

Pretty dire again tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

LELERPOOL


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Moreno.

:lmao 

That was like stealing something, getting away with it, then telling the person you've just stolen from. Shocking.

Edit; Hendo. Come on.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Fellaini starts. Pereira on the bench.:no:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Well that's the turnaround.



Milner did well, under pressure.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLERPOOL

8*D

BOSSONG

8*D


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Fuck! Though I've got to admit, that was a nice equalizer.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

u can always count on liverpool for a good laugh

edit : LMFAO...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Unbelievable.

Fucking unbelievable.

Unbelievable.

Klopp having a meltdown.....then the happiest bloke in the ground, all in a second.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! YES! YES! YES! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Love those late minute equalizers. Back to midtable for Klopp.

No competition for 4th spot even if we are shit, once Leicester drop. :moyes1

EDIT: Oh fuck.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

One of the best, worst games of the season. 

Klopp having a moan about the added on time, so was I lol when it was announced. 

Good on ya ref :side:

Klopps glasses :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

ugh YOU HAD ONE JOB NORWICH

what an undeserved result for the scouse

:kobe


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

but who was defense


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao being shite has it's plus points


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Yup, just ask Utd fans.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Maybe people can see why I was concerned about us spending £8M on Naismith rather than the defence. Not because he's a bad player. He had a blinding first 60 minutes. But ultimately it meant fuck all because our defence is pathetic. Russell Martin had an utter nightmare, possibly the worst individual CB performance I've seen in the prem. Pinto was the best we could afford as a RB upgrade. Abysmal debut. Brady is forced to play left back because Olsson is trash. With Tettey and O'Neil unavailable we didn't have one natural CDM, which meant very little protection for a defence that already has fuck all ability to be in the right position and Mark players who just run in a straight line.

Ultimately, in a nutshell, the point is we scored FOUR and still lost. Our squad is a fucking shambles from a defensive perspective. KLOSE needs to be ready and able asap.

Gifted a poor Liverpool the win (although they tried their best to do likewise).


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

mid table teams are entertainment roud

Can't wait for the overhyped Arsenal/Chelsea to result in a 0-0 tomorrow :side:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Now that we had a goal-fest, watch van Gaal dazzle with his one shot on target, one goal philosophy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Fuck defenses

That game is what football is all about :mark:

LALLANA :mark:

Firmino with two against Arsenal, played well against Utd and two more goals today :mark: It might have finally clicked in his mind that he is a Brazilian playing against a bunch of cavemen


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Future Trunks said:


> Fuck defenses
> 
> That game is what 5-a-side football is all about :mark:


Fixed.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

What's the record for the most number of 0-0s at HT by a premier league team in one season? 'Cause we seem so fucking close to breaking it.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

11th consecutive Old Trafford first half without a United goal :banderas

(10 of which neither team scored)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> Maybe people can see why I was concerned about us spending £8M on Naismith rather than the defence. Not because he's a bad player. He had a blinding first 60 minutes. But ultimately it meant fuck all because our defence is pathetic. Russell Martin had an utter nightmare, possibly the worst individual CB performance I've seen in the prem. *Pinto was the best we could afford as a RB upgrade. Abysmal debut.* Brady is forced to play left back because Olsson is trash. With Tettey and O'Neil unavailable we didn't have one natural CDM, which meant very little protection for a defence that already has fuck all ability to be in the right position and Mark players who just run in a straight line.
> 
> Ultimately, in a nutshell, the point is we scored FOUR and still lost. Our squad is a fucking shambles from a defensive perspective. KLOSE needs to be ready and able asap.
> 
> Gifted a poor Liverpool the win (although they tried their best to do likewise).


Pinto seemed okay from what i saw tbh. Nothing great but he did okay. Martin for the pass back and Brady for heading the last one back out to Lallana need a good kick up the ass.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rush said:


> Pinto seemed okay from what i saw tbh. Nothing great but he did okay. Martin for the pass back and Brady for heading the last one back out to Lallana need a good kick up the ass.


Pinto was decent going forward, but defensively he was all over the place. Never tracked runs into the box which left a huge gap between him and Martin. Ibe also skinned him alive in the first half, but thankfully Ibe has inconsistent (being kind) end product. His defensive discipline was also very poor in the second half, which meant Redmond and then Jarvis had double the work at time, which was a big problem with our lack of an available starting CDM, with Tettey ill and GON suspended.

The lack of marking in general for Firmino's second. There are no words.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Another disgraceful result. It's De Gea I feel sorry for, he deserves better than this absolute shit :mj2


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Not gonna make Top 4 with van Gaal in charge.

Get rid, now.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



Sliver C said:


> Not gonna make Top 4 with van Gaal in charge.
> 
> Get rid, now.


Maybe we need a special one for that.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Please do the right thing and sack him now otherwise top 4 won't happen with this clown in charge. Also refund the fans for watching yet another shitshow of a performance.

1 shot on target and hoofing the ball aimlessly throughout - philosophy.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Maybe we need a special one for that.


If LVG gets sacked, we'll end up appointing Giggs and finish about 9th. 

So depressing that 'Manchester United nil' is becoming a becoming a common term this season.

losing is bad enough, but losing in this boring fashion is just a nightmare.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*






Pick that out :drose

Has to be Goal of the Season so far


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



DENSPARK said:


> If LVG gets sacked, we'll end up appointing Giggs and finish about 9th.


We are headed for 9th under LvG anyway as it is.

Don't think it will be Giggs anymore. Woodward definitely doesn't see him as the next manager. It will be someone with a solid CV, hopefully Mourinho.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

i hope jose or whoever it is doesn't keep him around as number 2 again

go cut your teeth elsewhere, not wanting to manage any other club and wanting the united job handed to you on a silver platter doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

smiley please


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

@ Man Utd fans:

https://streamable.com/6tab

Alli's goal probably the best of the season so far, in the PL at least.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*



CamillePunk said:


> smiley please


:lmao


Seb said:


> @ Man Utd fans:
> 
> https://streamable.com/6tab
> 
> Alli's goal probably the best of the season so far, in the PL at least.


kwalitee


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

how many of alli could we have bought for £250m ?

That di maria goal is ridiculous


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Di Maria is too fucking good. I bet LVG wishes he had him right now. Every time I watch a PSG match, he does something unbelievable.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

He just bagged another one

https://streamable.com/hqxe


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



CamillePunk said:


> smiley please


:lmao

That has to be after the blind Martin back pass, surely?

At least she didn't get on the pitch, like the last time we threw away a 2 goal lead and ended up losing in the prem.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Di Maria was done with United anyways. He'd given up and was looking for a move a few months in.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Another day, another L :eyeroll


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: but who was defense*

LVG must have some real dirt on the board. Only explanation for why he's still fucking here.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

I'm happy to stick with Van Gaal until the end of the season, I don't even feel any animosity at all towards him. In fact, I still quite like him. I'd rather see LVG burn the place to the ground than see that slimy cunt, Giggs, get the job.

We're shit right now, we're gonna be shit for the rest of the season and I'm okay with that. Because Mourinho is coming in the summer and y'all mawfuckas gon' get got next season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Leicester, though.

If only Mahrez hadn't failed to convert those two recent penalties against Bournemouth and Villa.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

Changed my mind, I want Pochettino instead of Mourinho.

Gon' get got.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

Absolutely embarrassing defending from both teams but Norwich especially, should have never lost that 3-1 lead.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

^^^ Alan Shearer Mercier with that astute analysis.

Lmao at that Newcastle defending for the Cathcart goal. Obviously watched our game as preparation.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Fucking hell at Mannone for the Afobe goal. Big risk selling Pants when the alternatives are him, old farther Harper and young Pickford (although he's promising). Can only think the sale was to free up wages in order to bring in a new signing.

Good job Van Aanholt is useful going forward. Been involved in quite a few Mackem goals recently. Makes up for some of his shocking defensive performances earlier this season


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

That Deli Alli goal though.

:banderas 

Oh my.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Also LMAO @Grabban. Total fuckern mong.

Pochettino has a really good spine at Spurs. The Lloris, Vertonghen, Alderweireld triumvirate, plus Alli in midfield and Kane upfront (oh shit yeah, that Eriksen lad is pretty fuckern good too). Having said that, he has done well considering they're fairly average elsewhere and lack quality in depth. Got to think they wouldn't be top four this season if United, Liverpool and Chelsea weren't such basket case clubs these days.

Piss poor league.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

newcastle should really consider recalling armstrong

he's pissing all over league 1 and they need all the help they can get


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Newcastle would be fine if they could sign a couple of decent defenders and hire a manager that has a clue.

They've spent about £70M and are still in the bottom three at this stage. Madness.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

City away from home :drake1

Andre triggered :drake1

United :drake1

EPL :drake1


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

we are a laughing stock, there's nothing else you can say really now :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

The Old Trafford crowd really are the most poisonous bunch of spoilt cunts in the Premier League. Sarcastically cheering when Fellaini was subbed, moaning and booing when a pass goes backwards, moaning and booing when a pass is overhit. No wonder the players are on edge the whole time, playing for scum like that.

"They pay their money, they can boo who/what they want."

They can, they can also be called out for the cunts they are.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

You forgot to call them out on leaving early too :cudi


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

They do that every week.

Every team's fans do that every week.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



Silent Alarm said:


> The Old Trafford crowd really are the most poisonous bunch of spoilt cunts in the Premier League. Sarcastically cheering when Fellaini was subbed, moaning and booing when a pass goes backwards, moaning and booing when a pass is overhit. No wonder the players are on edge the whole time, playing for scum like that.
> 
> "They pay their money, they can boo who/what they want."
> 
> They can, they can also be called out for the cunts they are.


Bit harsh. I agree about booing Fellaini, it's disgraceful to boo a player just because he may not be good enough. It's like Cleverley all over again, what happened with him was disgraceful as well. And memories are short because Felli actually played well enough last year to drag us into top 4, so it's not like he lacks passion for the club.

But overall, I don't think the reaction against the backward passes and manager is OTT. They still clap the players at all times, even when they play like zombies. Yesterday, they clapped the players and booed van Gaal. 

And they even supported the manager all through last season and for more than half of this season, despite some incredibly dull football being played and comments from the manager such as "fans need to lower expectations". It's only become unbearable since they realized van Gaal's faults are inexcusable - bad football, bizarre subs, random fall-outs with multiple players, stifling creativity, etc.

If we had a board like Bayern Munich, van Gaal would have been gone after the home game against PSV and we would have had Ancelotti or Mourinho in by now. Since the board is incompetent, the only way fans can show their displeasure is by booing the manager -- again, it's nothing personal and of course, booing players is out of order, which they don't do for the most part.

The boos are all directed at the manager, even the ones for the backward passes etc and not at the players. Think the players themselves know it. The manager acknowledged it. Don't think this is Real Madrid levels of spoilt yet.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

I've never agreed with self entitled fans and United have the worst lot. Our away support is decent but the home games inhabit some dipshits. I give out a bit of shit on here to some players but I'm never one to boo, it's not going to help anything and I'm a grown man - who the fuck boos?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

^I agree, it's a bit immature to boo.

The crowd has no other real/impactful way to voice their displeasure against LVG tho. Pretty much agree with @Sliver C , the crowd cheered the players.

Hope Chelsea go down today, can't stand em'.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: but who was defense*



Vader said:


> I've never agreed with self entitled fans and United have the worst lot. Our away support is decent but the home games inhabit some dipshits. I give out a bit of shit on here to some players but I'm never one to boo, it's not going to help anything and I'm a grown man - *who the fuck boos?*


It must be the way you view Manchester United.

It started with the Busby Babes. Sir Matt Busby began the tradition known as "The Man United way". This basically means all out attacking football. At all costs, win or lose. With the hope, that we win more than we lose.

Then, the plane crash happened. I won't go into the ins and outs of this. It's not a great subject to focus on, but the whole country sympied and empied with us after this. We were the nations darlings for a decade, yet we re-built, and re-built, and re-built.

We are the babyface of this story, and like true underdogs, we overcame adversity and 10 years later, Champions of Europe.

It is man United's philosophy and spirit which we impose on others, which allowed us to acheive this. Sir Alex did not invent Man United's style of play.

Sir Alex was the one who adapted to United, not the other way around.

And all the managers between Busby and Sir Alex adapted to us, not the other way around.

Moyes tried, and failed. But LVG is the first manager in our history *not* to play the United way. United fans may wish for success, but we do not demand it. We demand to be entertained.

I used to pay over £800 a year to see us play, and for me that's a decent amount of money, I can't speak for yourself. Add travel, food, and matchday costs onto this, and it's an expensive hobby.

The point I am coming to, is that after all this rich history, and a distinct style of play that determines the culture of our club, this mumbling Dutch buffoon has come in here and absolutely annihilated our culture. 

We are the embarassment of English football and I am truly ashamed, for the first time in my life, to be a Manchester United fan!! Whether we won trophies or not, I used to be proud to be a United fan *because of our style of play*. No United fan can now make this claim with this iditotic cretin in charge.

We are entitled to boo, in order to get this cancer out of our club.

1958 was a tragedy, but LVG is the worst thing to ever happen to this football club. And you have a problem with booing? Jeez. It might be hard for you, but put yourself in the shoes of fans who all think like we do.

All football clubs have a culture. Common mistake made is that Man United's culture is winning trophies. No. It's not. Our culture is entertaining football, and a side-product of that is trophies. LVG is destroying the culture of the club. 

As Stoichkov said, LVG is a "destroyer of teams". I couldn't agree more.

Fuck this idiot. Boo this man. Never support. Play the United way or GTFO of our club.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Damn, I wanted that Mourinho 6 page letter story to be true so badly.

So obvious he wants the job though. Joke that he hasn't already been appointed.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



Irish Jet said:


> Damn, I wanted that Mourinho 6 page letter story to be true so badly.
> 
> So obvious he wants the job though. Joke that he hasn't already been appointed.


Yeah, I opened it rather eagerly as well.

They just should just bring him in already.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

Probably because key figures at the club (i.e. Charlton) don't want to risk the club's image in return for a chance of 2 good seasons.

LvG should have been sacked either way though. I'd like to see Poch given a chance. Or Giggs because it will be funny watching him bomb hard.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

The club's image is absolutely shit.

Pochettino would be my first choice, but don't see him jumping ship on Spurs if they're in the CL and we're not.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

The team's image is shit because of the dross football and sub par results. Wouldn't say that extends to the image of the club.

I really don't see Man Utd appointing him for the same reason I don't see Bayern Munich ever appointing him, and for the same reason Barcelona turned him away. There are other managers out there who could do a good job at United besides the merry go round of "top managers" (Pep Ancelotti and Mourinho) that have been jumping between the top clubs for the past few years. I could be wrong though, but I think it's more likely PSG take him and United look elsewhere, even though it's obvious he's desperate for United.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Pochettino would be a good choice, based on; how gets the best out of young talents; knowing how to organise a team defensively; making them effective and entertaining enough going forward while keeping a solid base. Proved he could do all of that at Saints and now Spurs.

The main issue I could see is that he might not have the personality for a big job like that, where he would have to deal with huge egos and not just kids and a few honest pros. I don't really get that sense of presence or authority from him.

There's also the fact that he hasn't won anything as a manager yet. It's not the be all and end all, as I highly doubt United would want to hire someone like Martinez based on winning the FA Cup. However, if Spurs could finish top four and win the FA Cup this season, it would make his case far more convincing. He has at least shown he can reach a cup final with Spurs, anyway.

Edit: I still think most outsiders see United as a huge deal. They've been run poorly since SAF left, while the fitba they play now is absolutely turgid, but there's always the sense that they're just a few key decisions from being a force again. It's not as bad as say Liverpool, where the club is a mess from top to bottom and an established joke in certain ways.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

The club's image is terrible on and off the field. We've been a running joke since the Moyes appointment and with everything that's happened since, whether it was how Moyes was sacked, the huge spending or the fact that no one seems to have a fucking plan. The signings and the players sold have been all over the place. No one even knows who's calling the shots at Old Trafford - It's Ferguson one minute, Charlton the next or it's Woodward who doesn't want to sack another manager because he doesn't want another official failure on his resume. 

The dross on the pitch is only part of the problem.

Mourinho has pretty much guaranteed success wherever he's been. I've said before that the concerns over his style of play and the "mess" he apparently leaves clubs in is very overstated. Chelsea got to a CL final the year he left, Madrid won it the year after and Inter were due to be fucked by FFP before Mourinho even arrived. The concerns over his conduct would be a little more justified if he wasn't up against a guy who fucked his brothers wife. Ferguson was no saint either.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> Edit: I still think most outsiders see United as a huge deal. They've been run poorly since SAF left, while the fitba they play now is absolutely turgid, but there's always the sense that they're just a few key decisions from being a force again. It's not as bad as say Liverpool, where the club is a mess from top to bottom and an established joke in certain ways.


Yeah, this.

Results will turn quickly if they get the right guy in and he makes the right signings - whether they go for Mourinho or they try someone like Pochettino, Sampaoli, Koeman, De Boer, Emery, Allegri, not sure how many of those are gettable though. Don't see it happening under Giggs though or if they keep LvG.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

The other argument against Mourinho is his lack of longevity at clubs, but then how many managers actually stay at a club for much more than three years these days? Some will point to Ferguson's tenure, but that was the exception rather than the rule.

With Mourinho it absolutely depends on how desperate United are to get back to winning trophies asap. He's as good as a guarantee to winning something significant. Are United at that stage where they can put up with Jose being a massive dickhead (as sure a guarantee as him winning trophies) in return for that?

The concerns over the style of football are a little bit overblown too, as Chelsea were fucking excellent to watch for the first half of last season, before Costa's injury issues and Fabregas having his usual new year collapse. The Chelsea side with Robben and Duff on the wings also played some bloody good stuff. All of that was far superior to any of the dross served up by Moyes and LVG. No doubt Jose can stink a stadium out in big matches though, that's a fair criticism of him.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*

To be fair, Jose could stay at United for the long haul. He has wanted the job for a long time and it's not as though he has loads of options. Unless he wants Portugal or PSG, there really isn't an awful lot available.

He left Porto and Inter when he overachieved at both winning everything there was, but everywhere else he was sacked. Perhaps that's more of a reflection of how the game is nowadays, as opposed to his longevity.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Roman was a little trigger happy when he sacked Jose the first time, but definitely not the second (unfortunately you can't sack a whole squad of players, as much as some may deserve it). Madrid were also proven right to replace him with Ancelotti (lel at replacing him with Benitez) after an underwhelming 12/13, marred by a fractured changing room. Jose even called it the worst of his career at the time.

He might want to prove he can perform a long term job, but there's a fair argument that he drains his first choice XI's via drilling them to the absolute maximum, which can only last so long. He even failed to rotate the Chelsea squad during his last tenure, which exacerbated this (although that doesn't excuse some of the childish, petulant, downing of tools by some).

Again, it's highly dependent on how important United view success in the short term.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Mourinho wouldn't have had a third bad season if he was backed last summer. Same with Ancelotti when he won the title, he wasn't backed in the following summer. And as Andre said, Mourinho lasted 3 years, which is the norm these days. If you look at Madrid's manager tenures in the last year, he has lasted the longest. If you look at Chelsea over the Abramovich era, his first stint is the longest and his second stint is second longest. He is the only manager under Ambramovich to have been at the club for two calendar years. So if he is lasting this long at two clubs that throw out manager's quicker than the weekly trash, is he really a short term manager? Because to me it sounds normal in modern day football.

The Ferguson days are long gone and when Wenger leaves Arsenal, they will be changing manager every 3 years like everyone else. It's just the way football (especially at the top) works these days. 

If Ed Woodward brings in Mourinho and backs him, United wins a league title for sure 1/3. City with Pep would win it 1/3 for sure. Which one makes it 2/3 I don't know, but both teams would likely do well in Europe and finally the Premier League could be a threat in the Champions League again.

Mourinho is also a friend of SAF. So I'm sure SAF would be telling him what is expected of his behaviour and due to the the respect he has for SAF, I think he would behave. Plus, the press doesn't stick the boot into United as they do to Chelsea (unless United are doing really bad), so he won't have to worry about stuff like that for most the part.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*



Silent Alarm said:


> The Old Trafford crowd really are the most poisonous bunch of spoilt cunts in the Premier League. Sarcastically cheering when Fellaini was subbed, moaning and booing when a pass goes backwards, moaning and booing when a pass is overhit. No wonder the players are on edge the whole time, playing for scum like that.
> 
> "They pay their money, they can boo who/what they want."
> 
> They can, they can also be called out for the cunts they are.



*SHIT CLUB

SHIT FANS*​


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

At least United can fill the stadium before they start walking out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Pochettino is never going to Man Utd. Get that out of your heads.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

*At the end of the day he's a winner and we badly need to get back to winning ways. He's not a perfect choice but let's not act like he isn't a great one. The longevity argument can apply to just about anyone, including Pep. The image thing should only be a factor between getting him and someone else they feel will win us another title in the next 3 seasons. And even then I don't really give a shit personally. 

Van Gaal has to go though and it really needs to be soon now. We're still somehow in with a shot at 4th and really should be in title contention still as daft as that sounds. If we lose out on CL Football next season though that hurts so much and especially in terms of attracting a new manager. That'd be us out of the Pep equation for one. There's enough options open to us manager wise anyway. We can still attract just about anyone we want because we're still viewed as a really big deal. Sampaoli is available now. I'd be all over that. Jorge Jesus I'd be overjoyed with having seen what he's done with Lisbon this season, along with Benfica before that. That Lisbon side has no right to be where they are really but he's gone there and turned them around into front runners and beating the other big 2 immediately. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

If I was a United fan I wouldn't be bothered by it either. Regardless of what anyone wants to think, football at the top level is about winning trophies. Jose is a winner. 

Yes, it's better to do it with style (not that Jose can't) and class (Fergie was a bully and an asshole at times too, although not to the extent Jose has been), but if Pep isn't available then Jose is the next best option. 

That's the issue with someone like Poch. While not winning anything doesn't mean he can't at a bigger club with better resources, there is the worry that it could take him a couple of years to build the side in his way, only for it to never come to fruition in terms of trophies. Jose would likely turn things around straight away.United should be above just aiming for top four.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: but who was defense*

I don't see people name-dropping Blanc (Sampaoli mentioned 2-3 times, how did Martino go again for Barca?) for the job, despite having something Ferguson wants (playing for United) and a quality Woodward wants (success at a top club). He's working with the biggest ego in football and several other individualistic players, and got a team working out of them. But I doubt he'd leave Paris and they'd likely only sack him if he doesn't get into the quarters this year? But Allegri was namedropped and he'd never conditionally leave Juventus either.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

I will rage if Jorge Jesus comes to the Premier League.

Fuck, I miss Redead.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

BIELSA if we're going the Argentine with Chilean credentials route plz.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

John Stones thinking he's Beckenbauer again. Useless, overrated twat.

Chelsea dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Seabs said:


> *At the end of the day he's a winner and we badly need to get back to winning ways. He's not a perfect choice but let's not act like he isn't a great one. The longevity argument can apply to just about anyone, including Pep. The image thing should only be a factor between getting him and someone else they feel will win us another title in the next 3 seasons. And even then I don't really give a shit personally. *


I don't think anyone mentioned longevity (except Joel). It's only an issue when it comes to developing young/academy players, something Mourinho doesn't do - but given how long managers last these days that doesn't seem to matter.

Image is the reason United might not go for him, which was my original point, and something that clearly matters to someone like Charlton. Whether or not that's a big enough issue to not hire him, we're only going to find out when LvG gets the boot. Personally I see them going for someone else.



Desecrated said:


> I don't see people name-dropping Blanc (Sampaoli mentioned 2-3 times, how did Martino go again for Barca?) for the job, despite having something Ferguson wants (playing for United) and a quality Woodward wants (success at a top club). He's working with the biggest ego in football and several other individualistic players, and got a team working out of them. But I doubt he'd leave Paris and they'd likely only sack him if he doesn't get into the quarters this year? But Allegri was namedropped and he'd never conditionally leave Juventus either.


I only mentioned Allegri b/c he's been linked with Chelsea. Not sure how many of those I name dropped are actually gettable.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

will arsenal ever stop choking holy shit


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

This is why Arsenal never win the league. Bottle merchants of the highest order. 

Arsenal are still Chelsea's bitch :lmao


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Business as usual for Wenger.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Fixtures will only get harder in the next two months. 0 wins in 3 games shows we are still not ready to win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

^ Lucky for you, City are also stumbling and every other normal contender is shit. I just hope and pray Leicester can go on a run that puts them far ahead.

Fabregas bossed that first half and was good in the second half. He's starting to turn up now, which will make us flow far better and hopefully create far more than what we were earlier this season. Costa was very good in the first half too. He's been on it since Hiddink has come in. I'm not sure if he wasn't trying for Mourinho or if it's just taken him this long to get fit. It's very strange, but what matters is he is showing his worth. So if he does got in the summer we can at least command a good fee for him.

Remy with a 1/10 cameo appearance. The guy is huffing and puffing 10 minutes after he comes on. Starting to think there really was something in that failed medical at Liverpool. He never looks fit and it is a lot more than match fitness.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*










Mou still haunts Arsene


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

If City can keep Aguero fit then the league is there's. 

Although there was no contact on Costa and the steaming pile of shit should have been booked for diving I knew we would choke today

So fucking frustrating


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

Arsenal, forever choking :lol


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Berlino said:


> Although there was no contact on Costa and the steaming pile of shit should have been booked for diving I knew we would choke today
> 
> So fucking frustrating


:miz

We can argue about the red card, but that was a clear foul.

And Wenger is the worst manager ever.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

He didn't touch him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

costa flopping all over the place like usual but :lol at arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Y'all reckon Mertesacker would have walked off without saying a word if he didn't touch him?

I need to see the replay again, but I'd be surprised if a player just accepts a crucially wrong decision in match of that magnitude without a word.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

i'd walk off too if i made a slide tackle without looking


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

I didn't see a touch either, but the decision was inevitable.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Send off or not, Arsenal would still find a way to lose to Chelsea. 

We are gonna Pato now. On loan with an option to buy apparently which is much better than buying outright. Not the worst thing in the world, with Falcao not even being able to walk without getting injured and Remy being clueless when the ball comes to him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Guardian reporting that Van Gaal offered his resignation on Saturday but Woodward is trying to talk him out of it, allowed him to go to Holland and talk it over with his family - Jesus Christ. Unbelievable incompetence, it's clearly at the point of no return, it was in December, even Van Gaal realises it. A win against Derby will do nothing to change it yet I bet it will be enough to keep him in the job. 

Woodward is as big a problem as any at this point. The whole club is rotting from the top down and it needs to be completely revamped. It's just been a series of comical fuck ups starting from the moment Ferguson left.

There is absolutely no argument to be made against Mourinho. None whatsoever. It could be one of the biggest mistakes in the club's history to pass up one of the greatest of all time based on some imaginary moral standing - Again. 

I'd take him over Pep or anyone else at this stage. Particularly given his genuine interest in the job. He knows he has to rebuild his image too and will be more motivated than ever with the league the way it is. 

Concerns about his style of play, his antics, his long term impact - All of this stuff is either overstated, irrelevant or just flat out untrue. He's the perfect guy for the job.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: but who was defense*

ManU fan taking Mou over Pep? Why? You lot have all the resources in the world to allow Pep instil his style and mentality to the club. Plus, he'd be at ManU for 3 years minimum, without creating controversies like Jose, whilst playing a much attacking brand of football.

I could understand picking Mou if Pep's not available (he's going to City anyway). But Pep over Mou, not quite.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Razor King said:


> ManU fan taking Mou over Pep? Why? You lot have all the resources in the world to allow Pep instil his style and mentality to the club. Plus, he'd be at ManU for 3 years minimum, without creating controversies like Jose, whilst playing a much attacking brand of football.
> 
> I could understand picking Mou if Pep's not available (he's going to City anyway). But Pep over Mou, not quite.


3 years maximum more like. It's more to do with the fact that Jose clearly wants the United job above any other whereas Pep will go the highest bidder/best team, which will ultimately be City. I could see Jose wanting to stay long term regardless of whether he does or not. Pep will not. 

There's also not a lot between their track records. You could argue either is more impressive than the other.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

Would be interesting to see Mata if Jose came in.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



Irish Jet said:


> 3 years maximum more like. It's more to do with the fact that Jose clearly wants the United job above any other whereas Pep will go the highest bidder/best team, which will ultimately be City. I could see Jose wanting to stay long term regardless of whether he does or not. Pep will not.
> 
> There's also not a lot between their track records. You could argue either is more impressive than the other.


Is true. Jose's passion for the job would gain a lot of love for him from the fans. Let Pep be better than him (which is debatable anyway), but Jose is a logical option and also a romantic one from a footballing perspective - SAF's true heir.

I didn't expect van Gaal to be sacked after the loss against Southampton anyway. But out of all the negatives, one glaring positive is that Giggs is not getting anywhere near the job, as they could have appointed him by now. And unbelievable as it may sound, I think Ed still thinks Guardiola is a possibility.

So basically one of these scenarios will play out:

1) Sack van Gaal immediately if he loses another 2-3 games, bring in Mourinho as he is the only one available. He will get us 5th-6th, I will enjoy Europa League football if Mou is the manager, we will have a chance to win it.

2) Sack van Gaal at the end of the season once we get top 4 and appoint Guardiola or a world class manager other than Mourinho. I don't see this happening for two reasons - van Gaal won't get us Top 4 and without it, we won't attract top managers, let alone Guardiola. And Guardiola is headed to City anyway.

3) Sack van Gaal at the end of the season when we don't make Top 4. We probably won't attract a good manager without CL football. In which case, only Mourinho will be willing to manage United even if we finish 7th-9th.

It all adds up to the Special One only. That's why I am confident he will wait for the job. I have made peace with the fact that we very likely won't make top 4 this season, hoping for 5th or 6th so we can compete well in the EL with Mourinho next season. Business in the transfer market will be shrewd enough in the summer.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

I really don't get the idea Mourinho's brand of football is somehow alien to United. People have already made the argument about how Chelsea looked the first half of last season in particular, but United have never been close to rivalling the likes of Barcelona and Arsenal in terms of passing ability and style of football. United have always employed width as the crux of their game, with the midfield playing at pace to work the ball wide as quickly as possible to stretch defences and allow full backs and wingers to work in tandem to get behind a defence and attack the penalty area.

Neville, Irwin, Heinze, Brown, Evra, Rafael, Shaw etc have all worked with Beckham, Giggs, Blomqvist, Ronaldo, Nani, Valencia, Januzaj etc to maximise width with the likes of Scholes immediately spraying passes to the sides of the pitch when he had chance. Then add in the likes of Van Nistelrooy, Sheringham, Solskjaer, Cole, Yorke, Saha, Rooney & Hernandez as strikers operating primarily within ten yards of the goal, finding space in the box waiting on the wingers/full backs to feed them.

United at their best played with purpose and speed. Sure they were capable of stringing 30 pass moves from time to time (Scholes' fuck off chip vs Panathanaikos being the primary example), but their bread and butter was direct football with a gusto. I always think of the Rooney and Ronaldo breakaway goal against Bolton at OT in 06/07 when United were defending a corner at the time as the ultimate example. Very rarely would I look at a United team and say they'd out-pass the opposition with considerable ease. It was their potency and ability to bombard teams when chasing a game that had them up there with the best, in addition to becoming more defensively aware in the second half of the 00s when Ferguson managed to make them a force away from home in Europe (after being dependent on OT prior).

Van Gaal has been employing a standard of football for two seasons now which is a stark departure from how the team primarily played for years on end. Tbf the team were in sharp decline in Ferguson's final two seasons and were largely clinging on to games due to his man management and ability to envoke that resolve and passion in rescuing games their performance didn't necessarily deserve. The likes of Southampton and Spurs were troubling United well before Moyes and LVG came aboard. With Moyes the players' belief just seemed to vanish, which probably had much to do with Moyes' famed defeatist attitude.

I don't particularly like Mourinho but aside from being a winner, he's the sort of manager who would have a vision and direction I could see him wanting to develop. The biggest problem post Ferguson has been United's lack of identity. They're just so desparate to achieve short-term success that the transfer policy has been farcical and Madrid-esque by buying expensive players and trying to fit individuals together and call it a team. With Mourinho, I could at least see him having players he would earmark as needed to improve the team and building a team and squad who would reflect that vision.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Moyes had a vision but you guys turned it into a username joke. :mj2 :moyes4


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Moyes was as useful as a marzipan dildo. He's a good manager at a certain level but the job was entirely beyond him, not helped by inheriting a squad that had been crying out for investment seasons prior and having to follow the most decorated manager possible.

If anything, the one thing Van Gaal seemed to achieve last season was winning back the determination and backbone of the squad, after they looked so frail and timid under Moyes. What's followed since however has arguably been worse than Moyes' tenure, as the players look depleted of ideas and confidence and his man management has been akin to the first twenty seconds of this:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

Miles offside. :mj2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

WELSH JESUS BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

WEMBLEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

A huge injustice was narrowly averted today by the grace of based MIGS and PIRLO. Stoke's goal was offside and they got away with a flagrant handball in the pelanty box. 1-0 Liverpool would've been a fairer score if the officials had shown up for work today.

This is gonna be my first time watching Liverpool in a cup final. :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

WE'RE GOING TO FUCKING WEMBLEY!!!!

WE'RE GOING TO FUCKING WEMBLEY!!!!

WE'RE GOING TO FUCKING WEMBLEY!!!!

WE'RE GOING TO FUCKING WEMBLEY!!!!

Oh, unlucky Stoke, played really well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*










WELSH JESUS BABY


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*










Get in the fucking sea.

(free inflatable bananas for those who can't work it out)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

What is the reference for the bananas?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

I honestly can't recall where it originated, but they were mad for 'em a few years ago, then things seemed to get sensible and quieten down but for some daft reason they've gone down the comedy route again.

It's not 'mauled by the tigers' level of cringe, but it's close.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Its fro ma player called Imre Varadi back in the day, sounded like Imre Bananas over the tannoy when he was subbed on or off etc..

shit reference and should have died a death years ago..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

:ken


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

I'm out tonight on a works do but they may have the Derby/United match on and if we lose one of my colleagues, who is a dreaded Liverpool fan will be having a huge laugh at my expense. I'm not looking forward to the game at all, I can vision the players being nervous as there is a lot of pressure on them to perform after last weeks debacle on the pitch. I may try and be sneaky and cut the cables on the Television whilst no one's looking! I just want to enjoy my sirloin steak in peace! I don't want to envisage me throwing the steak at the Television every time it shows LVG writing his shopping list on the infamous notepad as we're losing but maintaining 99% possession but creating nothing! 

It really is sad when you're worried about facing a Championship team (albeit, a decent side that is Derby County) but I really can see us struggling. I'd take a draw at this point to get a replay, that's how bad it has gotten with United.

On LVG, I don't hate the man like I did Moyes as you can see he does want the team to succeed and does look like a broken man on the sidelines so I do have some sympathy with him but his incompetence has definitely got to go. It hasn't worked over 18 months; we have a paper thin squad, players injured all the time, he's thrown some players under the bus when it started going wrong this season, terrible system, awful tactics, abysmal football, low on confidence, unable to create, can't score... it's just a mess from back to front and from top to bottom. What the Manager and players do in training I have no idea as they look half asleep and very restricted when on the pitch.

Fuck it, I'm having more drinks that planned tonight just in case I have to wash away the sorrows.

_"Come on United"_ (said in a monotone voice whilst feeling deflated as I know I may have to endure another shitshow tonight!)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

0-0 or 1-0 to either side for sure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

can someone deliver some tissues to goodison, there's a balding spaniard who desperately needs to mop up some tears.

what a little crybaby.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

:violin

Maybe he's changed his tune about the use of video evidence in football now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'm out tonight on a works do but they may have the Derby/United match on and if we lose one of my colleagues, who is a dreaded Liverpool fan will be having a huge laugh at my expense. I'm not looking forward to the game at all, I can vision the players being nervous as there is a lot of pressure on them to perform after last weeks debacle on the pitch. I may try and be sneaky and cut the cables on the Television whilst no one's looking! I just want to enjoy my sirloin steak in peace! I don't want to envisage me throwing the steak at the Television every time it shows LVG writing his shopping list on the infamous notepad as we're losing but maintaining 99% possession but creating nothing!
> 
> It really is sad when you're worried about facing a Championship team (albeit, a decent side that is Derby County) but I really can see us struggling. I'd take a draw at this point to get a replay, that's how bad it has gotten with United.
> 
> ...


having a paper thin squad lies directly at LVG, if he had kept the likes of RVP, Hernandez, Nani, Rafael & Evans we wouldn't be so stretched for players yet he got rid of them without replacing them and has left us up shit creek once again. I don't hate LVG at all, but he has not achieved anything positive this season and if anything we have regressed this season even more than we did under Moyes 

worried about the Derby game tbh, not sure what's going to happen, 1-0 either way wouldn't shock me tho


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Selling the likes of Welbeck & Hernandez and then offloading Wilson on loan just bemuses me. For the amount of money spent the fragility of the squad is laughable and Van Gaal can't escape that. I'd rather see Mata pinging balls to Stephen Hawking on his wheelchair than Fellaini as an emergency striker fer christ sake.

One scant bit of consolation @Foreshadowed is that for as dismal as United have been, Liverpool have somehow conspired to be below us in the table. Silver linings and all that jazz. Show your mate a few clips of Suarez this season and watch him cry into his soup of misery and exasperation.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Everything is on van Gaal. Injuries? Another stupid excuse, he had injuries last season, so to claim he didn't expect that --- seriously, would any manager NOT expect injuries? Not rocket science.

He's just bullshitting his way through every presser now. That's clear.

Red Issue at it again on Twitter. Recent article by Paul Hayward claiming Woodward backs van Gaal against Fergie's wishes blasted by them - they claim that Hayward's been receiving instructions from Fergie to pin the blame on Woodward, so that Giggs can get the job.

It's all here. Red Issue vs Paul Hayward - https://twitter.com/RedIssue?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

Frankly, I think there is some sense in what Red Issue are claiming. Bloody Game of Thrones going on behind the scenes.

Some sauces in Italy report United have talked to Mourinho, but nothing concrete yet. Gives me a fool's hope.

Derby/United is at 1.25 AM tonight. Guess that's about the ideal time for games under van Gaal's management, a cure for insomnia.

0-0.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Is there gonna be any WALL OF SHAME for the posters who said Martinez would be a success at Everton? :kobe3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

What a fantastic goal from The Roon. #Respect


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Chelsea v City :mark:
Spurs v Palace :mark:
Shrewsbury vs United :mark:
Arsenal v Hull again :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Lol at Shrewsbury away

Wanted leeds, not complaining mind


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

JT not having his contract extended... :Cry

Been a bad day for Terrys all round.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

That draw makes the FA Cup look a pretty winnable competition now, especially with Rooney being BACK. 

Much as I may dislike him Van Gaal's record against the big clubs (best out of any manager since he arrived) will probably play in his favour when it comes to his future. The FA Cup can't save his position though. Has to be gone at season's end.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*










british media gonna be SO MAD. they wanted him to join utd so bad. ead.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

It's been the worst kept secret. It's been obvious since Guardiola announced he was leaving Bayern at the end of the season, he'd be going to City.

I'm sure wherever he is, Abramovich will be disappointed he couldn't get pep for next season at Chelsea.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Of course he was taking the easiest job in England, classic Pep.

Mourinho to topple him again plz.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

No no no this cannot be redcafe told me we were the most attractive proposition in world football and our history would cause any manager to go weak at the knees and drop their knickers.

I don't understand


But yeah give it giggseh:fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

you have no idea how sweet it is united fans ACCEPTING DEFEAT and calling city the easiest job in england

suffer in your knickers.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Pelle in his presser looking like he's had the life force drained out of him like that guy in Lord of the Rings. Hopefully now he can go only holiday somewhere nice and get a bit of colour back in his cheeks.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Lol jose being pestered already over pep at city


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Good news. Never wanted Pep anyway and that's the truth, though such comments will be assumed it's sour grapes.No dilemma for the fans or the board now, the way ahead is clear.

Mourinho wants the job and that's who most fans want now as well. Best manager in the world until Guardiola wins the CL with City or any club other than Barca. Both he and United have a point to prove, and it's almost as if the stars are aligning.

I can only see Inter as a potential rival for his services this summer if we leave it hanging. But Jose would choose us over Inter even if we finish seventh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

He's not going to Inter. We have no rival for his services. He will go to United if we offer him the job, no question about it. 

It would be pretty amazing to have both of them at the Manchester clubs, basically and basically with open chequebooks given all the freedom they need to build their own squads. Pep has a shit load more to work with right now. We have basically 3 players who will definitely be here and starting next season if fit - Shaw, Smalling and Martial - And the position of Martial is unsure. Everywhere else is basically a cluster-fuck of confusion. Mourinho can be very peculiar about what players suit his style.

I'll genuinely be pissed now if we go elsewhere, Pochettino aside perhaps. Just the DRAMAZ of Pep vs Mou at City/United would be too good.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

No real surprise that Pep has chosen City, the man could never handle a proper challenge and he would be massively exposed if he was to go to a club such as United. I would personally prefer Mourinho at United anyway, although I'm starting to give up hope on that one :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

never wanted the best manager in the world

hahahahahahahahahaha oh my lawwwd this is so sweet. 

SO SWEET


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Pep is the best manager in the world, who in their right mind wouldnt want him in their club.

United need to get a good manager, because if they bring another LVG they will follow the same path as A.C Milan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Delivery for Mr. Abramovich - 

:lose

I hope the stories of them desperately trying to change Pep's mind is true. It would be so deserved.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

*Preferred to have Jose anyway...... :darryl*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

If Pep goes and brings somebody like Lewandowski to Citeh :mj2

#SaveUsJose


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

All the WOB numpties losing the rag over this is pretty hilarious as well. "Fuck off venga can't believe we're stuck with this old fuck for anovva three seasons #WengerOut "

Yer da says yer sister needs a good dustin'. Away and be quiet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

begging for a bloke who took title winners to near relegation and got sacked

rekt


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Thats the plus of pep, i think right now the name "Pep" is more attractive for players than the current "Manchester United", not only you have the best manager in the world now with him City can attract more World Class players


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

Was hoping to see United fans in complete denial, wasn't disappointed.

Pep is going to absolutely maul the Prem and people will try and discredit the job he does, whilst forgetting City are currently behind Leicester 23 games into this season. Similar to how people try and play down his achievements at Barca, disregarding the situation the club was in when he took over there:

LA LIGA 2007-2008 - FULL TABLE
Pos.	Team	Pl	W	D	L	GF	GA	+/-	Pts
1	Real Madrid	38	27	4	7	84	36	48	85
2	Villarreal CF	38	24	5	9	63	40	23	77
3	FC Barcelona	38	19	10	9	76	43	33	67​
Looking forward to seeing City's summer window, he had no problem getting rid of Ronaldinho when he took over at Barca so I wouldn't be surprised to see someone like Yaya on his way. There will surely be a couple of big marquee signings. Could be the start of English teams being a force in Europe again.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*

It's appalling that City didn't wait until the end of the season before sacking Pellegrini or releasing this information. Complete lack of respect for a guy who's probably going to bring home his second PL in three years, has got them to the League Cup finals again and is still in contention for both other trophies they're in. I get that Guardiola is an upgrade, but fobbing off the guy who will be by far the most successful manager in recent history is pretty shit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Anyone but Van Gaal at this stage pls* :vangaal



*Except for David Moyes or Ryan Giggs :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

I think Toure has been long gone anyways. His comments regarding Pep were pretty obvious. Pogba will probably be targeted.

I know a lot of United fans are now hopping on the "didn't want" bandwagon now, but I've been pretty clear about it for a few years. Genuinely would prefer Mourinho. I think he's at least as good as Pep if not better, plus added bantz. 

The great advnatage of Pep as Kimino pointed out is that everyone wants to play for him. Not sure Mourinho, for all his pedigree has the same effect. United need to go balls deep in Glazers cash this summer to compete for players. Suspect this will be a huge year of signings for the PL, won't be long before they start winning in Europe again.

If we get Giggs I might legit quit the football and start watching netball.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> It's appalling that City didn't wait until the end of the season before sacking Pellegrini or releasing this information.


City fans would be the first to admit this, but sometimes you have to consider if the positives outweigh the negatives.

I :clap Man City for this chess move.

This announcement makes me realise how terrible Woodward has been at United. He is incapable of making a decision. He sold LVG to the Glazers as some sort of future-thinking saviour.

I feel for Pellegrini but I think City have done the right thing. I am completely jealous. Man City could not afford to let another club slip in there, and do this before them. They have secured their short-term, medium-term, and long-term future with an appointment like this.

From their perspective, this outweighs the nagatives, which are having to sack a successful manager and a very nice man, and the short-term backlash from some non-City fans for doing so. I'm sure success to them will be more important than this.

Good luck to them, they deserve it for running their club properly. Run your club like a Sunday League team like United do, and we get what we deserve.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*

@Daemon_Rising

I'm not disagreeing with replacing Pellegrini for Guardiola, it's the right decision. It's just not a very classy move to announce you're sacking someone half way through the season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

Jet pretty sure you wanted Gary Neville managing United over Pep so I don't doubt Mourinho was always your preference.

Still don't think it's a done deal he goes to United anyway. LvG could still be there next season if things pick up in the next three months and they make top 4. If not, could be Giggs who's clearly being groomed for the role. Would be excited to see Pep and Jose managing the two Manchester clubs though.

Can't see Pogba going to City but I wouldn't be surprised if Pep went straight for Isco, Saul, Veratti or Griezmann.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Seb said:


> Jet pretty sure you wanted Gary Neville managing United over Pep so I don't doubt Mourinho was always your preference.
> 
> Still don't think it's a done deal he goes to United anyway. LvG could still be there next season if things pick up in the next three months and they make top 4.


United have no chance of the top 4. City, Arsenal, Spurs and Leicester are all far superior teams, and the scary part is I'm not sure if missing out on the top 4 will even be enough to get LVG sacked 

Fucking Leicester have surpassed Manchester United. Jesus Christ :mj2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Seb said:


> Jet pretty sure you wanted *Gary Neville managing United over Pep* so I don't doubt Mourinho was always your preference.
> 
> Still don't think it's a done deal he goes to United anyway. LvG could still be there next season if things pick up in the next three months and they make top 4. If not, could be Giggs who's clearly being groomed for the role. Would be excited to see Pep and Jose managing the two Manchester clubs though.
> 
> Can't see Pogba going to City but I wouldn't be surprised if Pep went straight for Isco, Saul, Veratti or Griezmann.


Link plz

I highly doubt Perez would sell Isco with the transfer fiasco. Atletico would obviously be fighting tooth and nail to keep Griezmann and Saul.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> @Daemon_Rising
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with replacing Pellegrini for Guardiola, it's the right decision. It's just not a very classy move to announce you're sacking someone half way through the season.


To be fair, he is not being sacked. Pellegrini's contract runs out in the Summer.

The 1 year extension he signed until 2017, was on the basis that both Pellegrini and the club maintain the right that they do not have to use the extension.

Man City are excersising their right to not use the extension, and allow the contract to expire on its original date.

The only reason this was announced today, is because today is the day that Man City's 42 month discussion with Guardiola has finally come to end, in an agreement.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Daemon_Rising said:


> To be fair, he is not being sacked. Pellegrini's contract runs out in the Summer.
> 
> The 1 year extension he signed until 2017, was on the basis that both Pellegrini and the club maintain the right that they do not have to use the extension.
> 
> ...


That's fair enough then.

I'm still not big on releasing this kind of information to the public until the season is over though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Seb said:


> Was hoping to see United fans in complete denial, wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Pep is going to absolutely maul the Prem and people will try and discredit the job he does, whilst forgetting City are currently behind Leicester 23 games into this season. Similar to how people try and play down his achievements at Barca, disregarding the situation the club was in when he took over there:
> 
> ...


What does pep look for in keepers ?

i heard someone saying earlier that joe might be binned because he's not good enough with distribution and with the ball at his feet (don't watch him enough to verify this or not). Do they have a point or is that bullshit ?


I think yaya was off regardless, still it should interesting to see how both city and bayern cope in the final half of the season after this has all come out. Would rather city won the league than arsenal, if you'd asked me earlier in the season i'd have preferred arsenal but i've gone right off that idea since their fans started piping up again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Pellegrini wanted it that way. Now he doesn't have to answer questions about if Pep is taking his job anymore.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Pep definitely prefers sweeper keepers that can play with a higher starting position and distribute the ball short under pressure. A keeper in a Pep team is more likely to have to focus his game on passing and intercepting long balls, rather than making typical saves.

Hart isn't a line keeper, but he doesn't play as aggressively high like Neuer does. Definitely isn't close to either him or Valdes in terms of distribution skills. That's his biggest weakness by far (apart from being beaten at the near post too often for a keeper of his status).

I don't think Hart will ever be great with the ball at his feet, but it's not impossible to train him to be very comfortable. Look at what Wenger did with the famous Arsenal defence, for example. Also, a big part of Hart's problem is kicking the ball into touch from long kicks. I doubt that will be anywhere near as much of a problem under Pep.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Cliffy said:


> What does pep look for in keepers ?
> 
> i heard someone saying earlier that joe might be binned because he's not good enough with distribution and with the ball at his feet (don't watch him enough to verify this or not). Do they have a point or is that bullshit ?


Hard to say really because he had established keepers already in Valdes and Neuer, who both fit that playstyle. I would be amazed if he got rid of Hart though, that's the last place in the team I would expect him to try and replace, particularly because Hart is English. I'm sure you'll see him playing out from the back more often now though and higher up the pitch when City are in the opposition half.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

wanting mourinho over pep, LMFAO, just the type of fans that'd call the bomb squad if they saw a football.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Seb said:


> Jet pretty sure you wanted Gary Neville managing United over Pep so I don't doubt Mourinho was always your preference.
> 
> Still don't think it's a done deal he goes to United anyway. LvG could still be there next season if things pick up in the next three months and they make top 4. If not, could be Giggs who's clearly being groomed for the role. Would be excited to see Pep and Jose managing the two Manchester clubs though.
> 
> Can't see Pogba going to City but I wouldn't be surprised if Pep went straight for Isco, Saul, Veratti or Griezmann.


I said I'd take Neville if he was successful at Valencia, which was nice of you to leave out, although not surprising.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Garde considering his future tonight apparently


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

He might as well get off that sinking ship. 

Van Ginkel leaves Stoke for a loan at PSV.

Imbula comes to Stoke for big money.

And I just realized this is the wrong thread. Whatever, I don't care.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

it was pelle's call for this to happen. the club would not have done it with his ok.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Technically it's not a sack, but mutual consent. Guess it was expected by club insiders since 2014. If Pelle wasn't managing a direct rival, I'd probably like him to go out on a high. It's funny that two very likeable managers are at City and Liverpool whereas we are stuck with the worst manager in the Top 6.

I was also being honest when I said I never wanted Pep. Not for football reasons of course - forget the playing style, the guy will attract WC players and give the youth a boost which will have City firmly going toe to toe with the big clubs. City will be right behind only Bayern, Barca and Real in terms of attractiveness. 

Despite all that, I just feel Pep views all his coaching stints except Barca as mere jobs and challenges. The passion for personal achievement and commitment to his club is there, but I don't expect statements from him along the lines of "I live and breathe this club and it's fans" during his time at City 

Fair enough, if City fans are more concerned about success than sentimental mush, but I feel Klopp is more of a loss as compared to Pep as the former would love whatever club he chose after Dortmund just as passionately, though thanks to Liverpool being Liverpool, I am getting desensitised to him. Klopp was my first choice even if he is not as good as Pep. Mourinho second choice at that time because he will show a similar passion for United. Of course, even Giggs will show that love, but you do need SOME success with all that as wel which rules out Giggs...I don't mind finishing 2nd after Pep's City or getting hammered 6-0 at OT occasionally if the manager shows a bit of passion and is reasonably successful !

For all the trolling by rival fans, I know Sheikh Mansour's modus operandi - City have a great owner with their UAE connections. The way they operate is reminiscent of how they run their Cities - Abu Dhabi and Dubai. Having lived there during the era of transformation, I know it's not just money like the Qataris, but long term vision such as that which transformed Dubai and now Abu Dubai from a desert to a tourist paradise in record time. The Dubai Sheikh too is of a similar mold - perhaps he as a rival of Mansour, could take over United, would be a sight better than the Glazers!

Excuse the long post. Slow day at work.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

Based on the reactions of Man Utd fans it looks like SALT and Pep's here. :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> wanting mourinho over pep, LMFAO, just the type of fans that'd call the bomb squad if they saw a football.


This doesn't make any sense.

Pep has always been the enemy as far as I'm concerned. I hated those Barcelona teams with their methodical build up and always preferred how Mourinho's Madrid would play. I've been set for this rivalry for a while.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Irish Jet said:


> I said I'd take Neville if he was successful at Valencia, which was nice of you to leave out, although not surprising.


Nah, you didn't. You just reeled off names, including Neville, you would rather have had than Pep.

Silly thing to say at the time and looks even more silly now.

All this obviously was said at a point when we all knew Pep was City bound.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Seb said:


> Nah, you didn't. You just reeled off names, including Neville, you would rather have had than Pep.
> 
> Silly thing to say at the time and looks even more silly now.
> 
> All this obviously was said at a point when we all knew Pep was City bound.


I 100% did and I remember correcting you even at the time. A capitalized IF too, as if to emphasise it. I'll bet absolutely anything with you right now if someone can go find it in the Chatbox. 

You can go back seasons if you like. I've been playing down Pep for years, not because I don't rate him but because I don't think he's this once in a generation genius he's portrayed as. He's still got a bit to prove and I've always said Mourinho's most impressive accomplishments are more impressive than Guardiola's.

Edit:



Irish Jet said:


> Most underrated manager around right now - Diego Simeone.
> 
> Give me him over Pep anyday.





Irish Jet said:


> Pep absolutely walked into the best side in the world.
> 
> He had the core of the 2008 Euro winning side which has gone onto be the best international side of all time. He had Iniesta and Messi just entering their prime. They were the best, by a distance.





Irish Jet said:


> This Pep stuff is hilarious. Had it fucking tough, give me a fucking break. The man had pretty much the entire Spanish national team (Greatest and most successful national team ever assembled), the guts of it at least at his disposal. One of the best, if not the best player of all time and a boat load of other world class players. To say his job was “tough” is hilarious. A tough job is Portsmouth, a tough job is Plymouth. All the while he had virtually infinite resources to turn to which he often quite recklessly spent on players the team simply did not need – Cacares, Chygrynsky, Ibrahimovic, Alexis, Cesc – The majority of his signings have been awful. Overall yes he did a good job but people seriously overlook the favourable circumstances when they credit him with assembling the greatest team of all time. I know it’s not as simple as throwing players out and winning games, but tough? Give me a fucking break. He had it easier than 90% of the managers around. All the scrutiny, which he never really had because he was so loved anyways, doesn't change that.
> 
> Tito was doing a great job and I feel for him. Any criticism of him is absurd, he has such limited control as to what’s happening to them at the minute. I don’t think they’re tired or worn out, I think they’ve become a little complacent, became stale. I do think Tito would have done more to rectify this.


FOREVER THE ENEMY

WAR JOSE/GIGGS/BRUCE

:bird


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

i'd forgotten how bad those posts were, appreciate the chuckle.

jose is WASHED. leaves every club worse off than before. hope he goes to utd so pep can embarrass him again and give it to him dry. again.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Excited to see Pep in England, regardless of who it's with. Certainly don't think Mourinho is finished though and would love him at United, but I don't think it'll happen due to the fact he's a media nightmare for the club. It'll likely be Giggs and it'll likely go to shit quicker than Moyes. Never gonna happen but I'd donate my penis to DA (he's always wanted an adult sized one) in order to get Simeone.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

It won't be Giggs. That much is clear. Woodward is not more pro-LvG than he is anti-Giggs. Fergie has been pitching for Giggs as much as he can, but the only thing keeping LvG in the job is that if Giggs is made interim manager, he would stake a claim to make it permanent.

I am afraid Giggs will leave the club this summer. Bit sad, but no room for sentiment here, he needs to get his managerial career started elsewhere. The only reason he didn't consider the Swansea job was because he probably had strong assurances from someone upstairs that he would get the United job, But now the balance of power is somehow firmly in Woodward's hands, its not going to happen. 

Woodward is incompetent, but he's not totally hopeless. He even has a desire to go the galactico way regardless of whether its feasible or not, which would make him chase the next big managerial name instead of a player legend with no experience.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Vader said:


> Excited to see Pep in England, regardless of who it's with. Certainly don't think Mourinho is finished though and would love him at United, but I don't think it'll happen due to the fact he's a media nightmare for the club. It'll likely be Giggs and it'll likely go to shit quicker than Moyes. Never gonna happen but I'd donate my penis to DA (he's always wanted an adult sized one) in order to get Simeone.


I've changed to wanting an elephant-sized one ever since I met yer ma


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

City got Guardiola. Knew it was coming, but I'm pretty jealous atm...not gonna lie. I'm shuddering at the potential signings.

BORING BORING United not signing anybody, can't say I'm shocked.

City aren't the noisy neighbours, don't kid yourselves. They'll soon be the landlords. And that makes me SICK. Absolutely SICK.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

I'm late on this I'm aware, but I'm absolutely flabbergasted at the decision of Chelsea not to renew John Terry's contract. Absolutely bonkers. John Terry, (englands finest ever defender IMO) is worth his weight in gold just as a leader to Chelsea, never mind the defender. I just find it astonishing, he's not at his best this season but he's still keeping Cahil out of the team for a start. He was one of the best defenders in the league last year too - who's to say he can't get near that again? Its not like his game is built on pace and he's lost his legs. 

Even with all of that in mind, I think its fairly obvious with the sort of money city have spent that there's a real lack of good defenders about right now. I'd take Terry over a 30 mil gamble like Mangala for example.

This all reminds me of Liverpool with Gerrard, surely you can find a way to keep such players in your set up just based on leadership qualities alone? Can't you tell them they won't feature every single game but they're still wanted because of their experience and years of loyalty to the club?

Its what Fergie did so well with the likes of Giggs and Scholes ect...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

Not sure how Fellaini is keeping his place in the starting 11, both Herrera and Schneiderlin on the bench. Also Memphis should be starting ahead of Lingard.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*



Kiz said:


> i'd forgotten how bad those posts were, appreciate the chuckle.
> 
> jose is WASHED. leaves every club worse off than before. hope he goes to utd so pep can embarrass him again and give it to him dry. again.


Or will he break Pep and make him run away like a SCARED COWARD again?

Meanwhile over in West London:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Ayew is a fucking idiot

Probably cost villa this game


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

God bless Jesse Lingard.

And thank fuck we finally scored in the first half at home.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Martial with the second :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Alli and Kane are something else.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Martial is gonna be a worldie. Rooney took his sweet time to get going this season, but finally looks as sharp as he can possibly be.

Entertaining football, the bare minimum achieved.

Must-win today to remain in the race for 4th, atleast we are doing it. If the Arsenal-Southampton and Leicester-Liverpool scorelines hopefully remain the same at FT, it will be a crucial 3 points gained.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

Not sure whats got into the players but a very good 45 mins. Martial looking dangerous every time he gets the ball, and Mata is far more effective when in the no 10 position. Would like to see Memphis and Pereira given a chance in the second half.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Giggs to celtic apparently

Betfair are tweeting it so hopefully its true


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

3-0 :mark:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



Cliffy said:


> Giggs to celtic apparently
> 
> Betfair are tweeting it so hopefully its true


Which can only mean Mourinho to United in the summer. So, hopefully it's true.

The rags carried some news that Woodward has "decided to sack van Gaal in the summer and bring in Mourinho". Didn't think there was much in it, but if this is true, then it's possible it's a sneaky club briefing to the press.

EDIT: Some confirming its fake news. Fuck twitter.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Leicester just not going away. Two big away games coming up in a row for them now though with trips to Man City and Arsenal. Won't be easy for them but results in either of those games and they'll be very very happy, not to say they won't be already looking at their league position.

1 win in 7 now for Liverpool though. Cup final papering over the cracks.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Fewer points at this stage of the season than we had last season and he tried to kill me in a dream the other night

Klopp better put an end to this clown-show soon


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Leicester look unstoppable at the moment.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Awful performance. Sickness bug that hit the squad obviously had some effect, but it shouldn't be an excuse to play that poorly. 

Should have had a pen for the foul on Naismith, but I don't think it would have made a difference, as we basly lacked creativity. Other than the Naismith header that went inches wide and the rightly disallowed Basdong scruff, we had nothing. Plus, Spurs were only in second gear after the second due to how easy we made it for them. Why bother going full throttle with a comfortable lead when the opposition gift you chances under the slightest pressure.



Erik. said:


> Alli and Kane are something else.


Kane had Pinto on toast throughout the first half. Couldn't get near him. No coincidence that Spurs' on the ball tempo slowed down once Alli went off either. Poch has these boys playing so well on top of the team's general excellent organisation, that they're actually legit title contenders in this league. Says a lot for the job he has done, plus the standard of the league.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Boss performance, but not going to get excited until this extends over a stretch of 5 games atleast. 

Valuable 3 points. Bit of a worry that we might be competing with Arsenal (lol) for 4th as opposed to Spurs or Leicester if Spurs keep up their impressive form and Leicester actually push on as well. Wenger won't let 4th slip out of his grasp no matter what.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> Awful performance. Sickness bug that hit the squad obviously had some effect, but it shouldn't be an excuse to play that poorly.
> 
> Should have had a pen for the foul on Naismith, but I don't think it would have made a difference, as we basly lacked creativity. Other than the Naismith header that went inches wide and the rightly disallowed Basdong scruff, we had nothing. Plus, Spurs were only in second gear after the second due to how easy we made it for them. Why bother going full throttle with a comfortable lead when the opposition gift you chances under the slightest pressure.
> 
> ...


Kane was unplayable tonight, his and the whole teams performance in the first half was brilliant as you say. Lost some tactical pressing shape when Alli went off and Chadli come on but I thought we dealt with your early second half pressure well, I'll agree with the penalty you should have been awarded but other then that I think we defended admirably and showed why we have the best defensive record in the league. Walker was outstanding as he has been all season, Trippiers recent performances are getting the best out of Walker.

Best player on the pitch for me though was Eriksen. Hard working all over the pitch, defensively brilliant and just keeps things ticking. We've put ourselves in an outstanding position and we keep winning when needed. Watford at home next whilst Leicester travel to Man City and Arsenal have a tricky game away at Bournemouth.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Giggs going to Celtic was just a rumor.

He missed tonight's game due to a family illness.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Arsenal down to 4th :haha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Jamie 'chat shit get banged' Vardy tonight :done :done :done


Manchester United scoring 3 (three) goals in one game :done


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Thank fuck for that late Rondon West Brom equaliser. A small glimmer of hope...

Leicester with 36% possession tonight, sitting back as usual, leading to two direct Vardy goals on the counter (first was a stunner). You would think half decent teams would know how to deal with them by now, but obviously not. Fuck I hope they win the title, as unrealistic as that is. Surely City's with Arsenal choking as Arsenal do.

Klopp is lucky that we had our meltdown against them. Only that and scraping through the cup semis on penalties is really distracting how poor Liverpool have been since the turn of the year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> Thank fuck for that late Rondon West Brom equaliser. A small glimmer of hope...
> 
> Leicester with 36% possession tonight, sitting back as usual, leading to two direct Vardy goals on the counter (first was a stunner). You would think half decent teams would know how to deal with them by now, but obviously not. Fuck I hope they win the title, as unrealistic as that is. Surely City's with Arsenal choking as Arsenal do.
> 
> Klopp is lucky that we had our meltdown against them. Only that and scraping through the cup semis on penalties is really distracting how poor Liverpool have been since the turn of the year.


Starting to think they're legit although still fancy City. That quick passing move that could have lead to a penalty was incredible. Mahrez and Vardy have already went through a mini slump and look to be firing again and they've tightened up defensively. It would be the greatest achievement ever in this PL era and nothing else would be close.

Would love it to happen. I'd even be delighted to see Spurs do it, especially with the way Pochettino's built the team.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Liverpool can have all the possession in the world but they do fuck all with it where it matters. Benteke literally has no presence off the bench. Firmino does nothing as a forward either. They are desperate for Sturridge who can't even stay fit. A real mess for them. Vardy's goal was superb. He is having a ridiculous season. Shame he's having a superb season so late in his career. I would take Mahrez at Chelsea. I like Okazaki as well, seems a workhorse. Was dying for that beautiful one touch play (before Okazaki went down in the box) to end with a goal. Still think its a tough ask for Leicester to win the league. A win in either of the two next games (hopefully if it happens its against Arsenal) should be perfectly fine for them. If they do somehow win both, I might start believing. Ranieri has done a wonderful job with this team. No matter what happens, he should be manager of the season. Even making top 4 would be a remarkable achievement. 

Lol Arsenal, please slip away from the title race like you do every year.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

leicester are on 50 points in February. What a time to be alive :mark:. Hard to believe that just a year ago they had practically been written off as relegated. 

Hopefully they have a go at it against City rather than sit back and try and grind out a point, City looked pretty unspectacular tonight. I reckon another Leicester peromance like tonight would get them the 3 points on Saturday.

Arsenal starting to bottle it as per :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

I love how Rooney has hit form just in time to ensure one of Vardy/Kane don't play at the Euro's.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

One thing that I must say that still pisses me off is how our board didn't back Alex Neil in his pursuit of Afobe in the summer and again in January. I thought he would be ideal, but based on his performances for Bournemouth so far he's looking great value for £10M. Exactly what we needed up front all season. Hopefully Bamford adapts very quickly...

Having said that, as good as Naismith has looked for us in the hole, I still think we should have spent that money on a quality full back. Ideally we could afford both, but that's "prudence with ambition" (Delia Smith, 2005) for you.

Playing Naismith basically means dropping Wes, unless we want to be overrun. Wes is much better technically and helps us to control games unlike any other player we have. Naismith, for all his hard and clever running, doesn't have that ability to run the show.

I think we're going down with this squad. It wasn't close to good enough when we came up, but the £16M net spend has really left us short in terms of depth and quality at CB, LB, CDM, RM and CF. We've got loads of depth at RB but no real quality. The £2M signing of Pinto, who was supposed to fix that position, is looking like a cheap punt.

A typical prem squad should be able to deal with a few players missing out due to suspension and illness, but ours ends up being the Mourinho blanket, except it's a tatty second hand deal from Oxfam, covered in winter bug vomit stains. 

Incredible to think that a red card and suspension for Gary fucking O'Neil has seen our season unravel.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

some thoughts after the games :

-With Utd, Liverpool and Chelsea being absolute dogshit this year, Wenger will still manage to lose the title, top kek.
-Liverpool with a midfield of Lucas, Can, Henderson and Milner resulting in 0 creativity, couldn't create a chance to save their fucking lives.
-Im sure Totenham will start choking soon enough.
-Leicester better not fuck this up.

To sum up, Wenger is a piece of shit, past his time motherfucker that needs to retire asap and good old liverpool we all laugh at were the highlights of tonights games.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



DENSPARK said:


> leicester are on 50 points in February. What a time to be alive :mark:. Hard to believe that just a year ago they had practically been written off as relegated.
> 
> Hopefully they have a go at it against City rather than sit back and try and grind out a point, City looked pretty unspectacular tonight. I reckon another Leicester peromance like tonight would get them the 3 points on Saturday.
> 
> *Arsenal starting to bottle it as per* :lmao


Every season for the last ten i would agree with this but i dont think it will be the case this season

Ultimately i think our trip to City (last away game of the season )will decide were the title goes with City more than likely coming out on top.We come of the back of 2 tough aways at Liverpool and Stoke showing the character we usually lack and the Chelsea game was decided with the rare red card for Per 15 minutes in.We absolutely pummelled Southampton in the 2nd half tonight but Forster saved everything 

Usually our bad injuries start round about now but this season they are all just coming back.Apart From Wilshere and Cazorla everybody is back now and Sanchez looked like his old self again for the last half hour tonight

If we can come out of the Barca games without our confidence being destroyed to much then i can see us kicking on and having a really strong end to the season rather than the usual piss poor surrender that we have become accustomed to

Leicester's bubble will burst in the next 2 aways when they come to us and City .They have done well but surely just belting the ball 60 yard to a quick striker can only get you so far.They will hit a brick wall and end up missing out on top four by a couple of points


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

we're 6 months in, its obviously not a lucky run for leicester.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

city and arsenal won't park the bus against Leicester meaning they'll do you on the break

city might have too much quality but i fancy them against arsenal


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Spurs worrying me now. Above us only by GD but their team looks so good compared to us. 

Oh and what the fuck has happened to Ramsey?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

A year where Tottenham have the best goal difference in the league and the best defensive record yet find themselves behind Leicester in the league. 

Football. Bloody hell.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



Oliver-94 said:


> Spurs worrying me now. Above us only by GD but their team looks so good compared to us.
> 
> Oh and what the fuck has happened to *Ramsey?*


I always thought he was shit outside that season and a half where he was scoring like mad. :draper2

Even though we are in the shit part of the table somewhere near Aston Villa, this season has been really exciting. 4 teams in the title race. Two of them are teams we don't really expect to be up there.

I also think Vardy will have a better time against whatever terrible CB combo City field over Per/Kos. Arsenal/Leicester could be a cagey draw.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rockhead said:


> I always thought he was shit outside that season and a half where he was scoring like mad. :draper2
> 
> Even though we are in the shit part of the table somewhere near Aston Villa, this season has been really exciting. 4 teams in the title race. Two of them are teams we don't really expect to be up there.
> 
> I also think Vardy will have a better time against whatever terrible CB combo City field over Per/Kos. Arsenal/Leicester could be a cagey draw.


 lol that's harsh. He was definitely shit in the 2011/12 season but to be fair, that was his first full season back after the awful leg break so it was always going to take time for him to find form again. He was actually important in the second half of the 2012/13 season, was involved in most of our goals and was working hard defensively. The following season, as you mentioned, he was scoring goals and was great. even last season he was good for the most part, definitely did score a respectable amount of goals. He still has it in him to create chances and make killer passes. He is the work engine of the team but when he is shit, he is very frustrating to watch.

The problem is none of our players are performing like they were at the start of the season. Since the City victory in December, we have won only two matches and lost twice and drawn 3 times. It's just not good enough if you are title contenders. It's worrying to be honest because El-Neny looks like another Kallstrom signing. I expect that guy to only play cup games and make the occasional sub appearances. Wenger just signed him to keep the fans quiet about transfers. Oh well, we are back to good ol' 4th place


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

no idea how we managed to win that. truly, truly awful. presume we had 2 shots on target. hartdog outstanding again with a double save from close range and saving i think a khazri long range shot. sunderland thoroughly outplayed us for 89 minutes and their 3 in midfield of kirchoff, clattermole and mvila absolutely ran the show against a static and uninterested yaya, who is still being made captain. centrebacks were suspect but really the best of the lot, otamendi i think made 13 clearances. sunderland repeatedly ran into acres of space that we left them, they worked hard and pressed all game. anyone else probably would've put 2 or 3 past us.

the media will again come out with the 'well those sort of games win titles' but being thoroughly outclassed against sunderland should be cause for concern. add in a potential injury to kun after o'shea decided to run his studs down his calf and navas pulling a hamstring and those attacking stocks look even weaker going into a vital part of the season. pelle's insistence to play no youth besides kelechi will probably see some mean fatigue from the attacking midfield areas over the next month. sterling is going to basically have to play every game, as will silva, who is an absolute shell of himself right now. each week seems to be the how much worse than last week can silva play competition. a huge shame for one of the great playmakers.

we just seem to have quite a few players who are either unfit or massively lacking in confidence all at the same time. 3 points is 3 points but im mortified that pelle is going to go 4-4-2 against leicester and we're going to get our arses handed to us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

Arsenal's best chance at winning the Premier League for 10 years and they still look likely to bottle it :lol

it's crazy that despite Man Utd, Chelsea and Liverpool (no surprises there tbh) all being shite this season, they're finding ways to throw it away it seems. Spurs are looking damn good and Leicester continue to impress, I'd confidently say they'll get top 4 now, as I'm not sure Man Utd will be able to run them down with the way we have played this season and they just don't seem like they're slowing down at all

City need some back up to Aguero and this is why losing both Dzeko and Jovetic without getting a replacement could harm them, as Kun is fairly susceptible to injury and Pelle should've known this. I still fancy them to pip Arsenal to it but Spurs are making a big case for themselves, they just gotta keep Harry Kane injury free as they don't have much depth behind him at all


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Berlino said:


> Leicester's bubble will burst in the next 2 aways when they come to us and City .They have done well but surely just belting the ball 60 yard to a quick striker can only get you so far.They will hit a brick wall and end up missing out on top four by a couple of points


I think they'll finish 4th at lowest, they have a 10 point advantage on 5th place Manchester United () who have been utter shit all season and I really can't see any of the teams below United managing to get into the top 4 either. The top 4 will finish with the teams that are in it now, but the order is anyone's guess.

Next 2 are massive for Leicester, if they were to somehow win both of them I would say the title is pretty much theirs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

:woo
:woo :woo
:woo :woo :woo
:woo :woo :woo :woo
:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo​


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Berlino said:


> Leicester's bubble will burst in the next 2 aways when they come to us and City .They have done well but surely just belting the ball 60 yard to a quick striker can only get you so far.They will hit a brick wall and end up missing out on top four by a couple of points


If clubs aren't going to sit back defensively after 24 games, why would they at all?

Do you really think Man Utd or West Ham (they're the only teams likely to overtake them) are going to cut a ten point deficit 14 matches?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

woo kirchhoff


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

:lol @ people actually believe Leicester will fail CL spot. :LOL 


Wenger being Wenger as usual. Can't believe some people still think he's top manager quality. He bottled league title at least 5 times during his time.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

I'm still having a dreamy feeling about this.

Leicsester City on top of the Premier League in fuckin' February, wow. It's not a fluke either, a 24 game run is on no planet a fluke.

Whole-heartedly want them to win, always loved underdogs in sport. (I know it's unrelated, but this would make up for NZ losing the Cricket World Cup finals last year in terms of healing my sports related injuries.) And yeah, I'd pretty much roflmfao if they shit all over Manchester City's moment in 2012. They aren't gonna erase it but that's nothing in comparison to this. They will talk about this for decades and decades. (if it were to happen.)

However, if/when they are in the CL, I think they'll be exposed.

The prospect of Ranieri potentially becoming the 21st century's Brian Clough (I know they're nowhere near that level of success but still - what if it happens?) with Leicester tho, bravo. :clap


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

LMAO at Newcastle.

Everton tried to do their usual 'batter the opposition without taking chances, before turbo gash defending leads to conceding an equaliser'. But fuckern Mitrovic, wow. Missed an absolute sitter, then Toon conceded two of the dumbest penalties that you're likely to see from one side in a five minute spell.

They've spent £75M, yet still start the likes of Dummett in defence. PRIORITIES. Nevermind, Townsend running up and down the wing like a headless chicken seems like £12M well spent.

It's clubs like these, managed atrociously from top to bottom, that give me the slightest glimmer of hope that Norwich can stay up, when by all rights we shouldn't with our squad.

Rob Elliot had a very good game in goal though, I must say.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Pretty clear that Hiddink is playing 'don't lose' football in the league. I'm sure Mourinho could have achieved that, but he was punished for trying to play 'win at all costs' football to catch up the early season terrible form.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Also, as a side note:

If Ross Barkley's brain ever catches up to his high level of technical ability, he will be some player. Skillful as fuck, but too often he makes the wrong decision. He's still quite young though so there's time for that to come.

Also, I can see why Moz hates Kone. I was desperate for Everton to win for obvious reasons, so seeing that clown slow down or break up most of Everton's attacks on the break made me want to throw my laptop out of the window. Such a frustratingly clumsy player. Might as well have been a traffic cone that came on for Lukaku.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I'm still having a dreamy feeling about this.
> 
> Leicsester City on top of the Premier League in fuckin' February, wow. It's not a fluke either, a 24 game run is on no planet a fluke.
> 
> Whole-heartedly want them to win, always loved underdogs in sport.


Don't we all? I haven't been this excited about a potential underdog miracle since Costa Rica nearly made the semi-finals of The World Cup a couple years back. 

Lost the QF on damn penalties :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I'm still having a dreamy feeling about this.
> 
> Leicsester City on top of the Premier League in fuckin' February, wow. It's not a fluke either, a 24 game run is on no planet a fluke.
> 
> ...


They are still getting a ridiculous amount of luck in their games though, so whether it's a fluke or not is down to whoever looks at them and their games.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> If clubs aren't going to sit back defensively after 24 games, why would they at all?
> 
> *Do you really think Man Utd or West Ham (they're the only teams likely to overtake them) are going to cut a ten point deficit 14 matches?*


I think Utd can and will cut the deficit yes .10 points in 14 games in easily achievable.It was only a few seasons ago that City clawed back a 6 point gap over Utd in the last 4 games of the season to end up winning the league.

Leicester have done fantastic so far but they are only a Vardy/Marhez injury away from capitulation. I will stand by my prediction that they will unfold and finish just shy of the top 4



Pummy said:


> :lol @ people actually believe Leicester will fail CL spot. :LOL
> 
> 
> Wenger being Wenger as usual. Can't believe some people still think he's top manager quality. He bottled league title at least 5 times during his time.


Cant believe i am going to bite at such poor bait but the saltiness towards Arsenal and Wenger on this forum is baffling

The guy is a stubborn old twat yes and he frustrates the life out of me but for anybody to claim that Wenger is not a top manager is fucking ludicrous 

I do not doubt that the majority of Wenger backers always refer back to the net spend argument but it is 100% valid.The stats dont lie

Since Wengers first full season at Arsenal 1996/97 up until now Arsenal hav a net spend of £123.5m. Compare this to 

Man City 723m
Chelsea 633m
Man Utd 425m
Liverpool 332m
Villa 172m
Sunderland 158m
Newcastle 144m
Spurs 141m

Basically that shows that his team over achieves season after season and the job he continues to do is unbelievable 

Now take into consideration that in that time Arsenal have never finished out of the top 4 

He has won 3 prem titles tied with Jose and is only behind the greatest manager we will ever see in Taggert

He has won 6 F.A cups ,More than any other manager in the premier league era . He is the joint most successful manager in the history of the f.a cup

He has just qualified out of the champions league group stage for the 13th successive season.Only Real Madrid can better this record

He won the league at Shite hart lane and Old Trafford

He has paid for a brand new 400m stadium

He has never finished below Spurs in the league :smile2:

He personally went to the forests of the Ivory Coast and and recruited Kolo Toure for 150k. What more evidence does anybody need

The guy is a fucking genius who plays quality attacking football that the majority of other teams supporters will never be lucky enough to see

For years he has competed against clubs who have a budget far superior to his yet in general his team are always there or there abouts

If anybody genuinely tries to claim that Wenger is not a top quality manager then all i can say to that person is that they are totally demented and have not got a scooby fucking doo about football

Any Arsenal fans who want him out really should be careful what they wish for

In Arsene i trust


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

how about being in the champions league for 20+ years and never winning it?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

We had a makeshift manager come in during a terrible season and still won it. What's Arsenal's excuse? :mj


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rockhead said:


> We had a makeshift manager come in during a terrible season and still won it. What's Arsenal's excuse? :mj


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rockhead said:


> We had a makeshift manager come in during a terrible season and still won it. What's Arsenal's excuse? :mj


Chelsea did have incredible luck (at least in the final). Bayern had nearly 25 more shots and a penalty.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Berlino said:


> I think Utd can and will cut the deficit yes .10 points in 14 games in easily achievable.It was only a few seasons ago that City clawed back a 6 point gap over Utd in the last 4 games of the season to end up winning the league.
> 
> Leicester have done fantastic so far but they are only a *Vardy/Marhez injury away from capitulation* . I will stand by my prediction that they will unfold and finish just shy of the top 4


I've seen people use this line of argument against Leicester various teams throughout the season, but it applies to every other team in the top four even more so than Leicester. The Foxes have some of the best sports science staff in the country presumably since Paulo Sousa got sacked, so they've only had a few injuries in the squad the past couple of seasons. 

You could say that Man City are in danger without Aguero and the same for Ozil at Arsenal, as they're both genuinely injury prone players. Spurs would be fucked if Kane got injured too.

Man City in 2012 were playing really well and got 89 points. Obviously Man Utd aren't performing near that level.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> Chelsea did have incredible luck (at least in the final). Bayern had nearly 25 more shots and a penalty.


We've had games where we've had over 20 shots and lost. It happens to every team once in a while. 

Bayern bottled it, Chelsea didn't. Chelsea's mental strength was far better.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Joel said:


> We've had games where we've had over 20 shots and lost. It happens to every team once in a while.
> 
> Bayern bottled it, Chelsea didn't. Chelsea's mental strength was far better.


Bayern didn't bottle it, they were the better team on the day. You could say Robben and Gomez bottled it but that's it, Chelsea were very lucky to win regardless.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Lel at Leicester finishing outside of the top 4. No team (realistically speaking) has done enough to be able to finish top 4 rather than them. United, the team that seems most likely to do it, have played terribly and will likely continue to do so.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*



Berlino said:


> I think Utd can and will cut the deficit yes .10 points in 14 games in easily achievable.It was only a few seasons ago that City clawed back a 6 point gap over Utd in the last 4 games of the season to end up winning the league.
> 
> Leicester have done fantastic so far but they are only a Vardy/Marhez injury away from capitulation. I will stand by my prediction that they will unfold and finish just shy of the top 4
> 
> ...


Why do fans brag about club finances? Unless you're in administration, who's arsed?

It's Taggart. Also a dreadful insult/moniker.

OMG 13 seasons of knockout European football, you'd think Arsenal would have won it just once in that time. Porto won it. Djimi Traore has a winners medal therefore in European football he's more accomplished than any Arsenal player in history. 

Shite Hart Lane is atrocious. You're an adult.

Wenger paid for a 400mil stadium? My word I didn't know he was that rich!!

Arsenal have a massive budget, he just rarely uses it. Which has hindered more success.

Basically your post is superbly creepy.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Vader said:


> Arsenal have a massive budget, he just rarely uses it. Which has hindered more success.


How do you know the lack of spending is down to Wenger as opposed to the board making finances available?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> Chelsea did have incredible luck (at least in the final). Bayern had nearly 25 more shots and a penalty.


They had even more luck in the semi finals against Barca.

As Joel said though they showed incredible mental strength, the second leg against Napoli also showed that, as well as having the best player in the tournament in Drogba. Bayern, Barca, Napoli all should have knocked them out and they all blew it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



KENNY said:


> how about being in the champions league for 20+ years and never winning it?


You have to be in it to win pal. Being a Liverpool fan you dont have that opportunity

Remind me how many times you have won the prem?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Vader said:


> Why do fans brag about club finances? Unless you're in administration, who's arsed?
> 
> It's Taggart. Also a dreadful insult/moniker.
> 
> ...


So is Wenger not a quality manager?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

What does Liverpool not winning the prem have to do with the discussion, when Liverpool haven't had a long term manager in the prem era, poor banter aside?

As for Wenger being a top manager, I guess that depends on your definition of "top". If we're talking elite managers, then no. No CURRENT elite manager would have gone nine years without a trophy, or failed to win a European trophy (UEFA Cup included), despite having great chances to do so.

Back in the late 90's to early 2000's I think that would have been a fair label, considering how ahead of the curve Wenger was at that time in terms of sports science, diet, the transfer market, etc. However, most managers seem to have caught up now.

In modern terms, if we're talking about a general "he's a very good manager who wouldn't be out of place in most big jobs", then yeah I can go along with that. 

I do think some people are harsh on Wenger's league record, considering what he was competing against in the mid-late noughties (aka the elite era of the prem) while his budget was tight due to the Emirates move. However, not winning this season could be considered a blot on his record, looking at the circumstances.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Over the course of history he's obviously a great manager as he transformed a club known for dire football. Currently a few FA Cup wins aren't putting him amongst the elite. 

And Rugrat, you'd assume if Arsene wanted to bid for a player he'd be given the resources to do so.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*










otamendi smiley pls


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> What does Liverpool not winning the prem have to do with the discussion, when Liverpool haven't had a long term manager in the prem era, poor banter aside?












I think they should have won the league in the early 2000's and with Benitez in the late 2000's.

I don't see why needing a long-term manager is that big of an issue. Rodgers for instance nearly won the league in just his second season with only one or two top class players.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Vader said:


> Over the course of history he's obviously a great manager as he transformed a club known for dire football. Currently a few FA Cup wins aren't putting him amongst the elite.
> 
> And Rugrat, you'd assume if Arsene wanted to bid for a player he'd be given the resources to do so.


As it stands today if he wanted a player yes i do believe the resources are available but for 6/7 years after the move to the emirates (06/13) then no he did not. He had to sell his best players and still never dropped out of the top 4

In a interview just after the move he stated that finances will be extremely tight until the stadium is paid of but when it is Arsenal will be in a position to compete financially.The main objective was to not drop out of the top 4 and keep the champs lge cash coming in

The signings of Ozil/Sanchez have confirmed his theory and now we are in a position to be challenging for the title again

It comes as no coincidence that his barren spell of 9 years without a trophy came at the same time the stadium was being payed for

Do you have to win the European cup to be classed a top quality manger?

If so does that mean guys like Bobby Robson,Bill Shankly,Bill Nicholson, Valeriy Lobanovskyi cant be classed as quality managers ?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Are Robson and Nicholson at the same level as a Ferguson, Guardiola or an Ancellotti (modern examples)


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> I think they should have won the league in the early 2000's and with Benitez in the late 2000's.
> 
> I don't see why needing a long-term manager is that big of an issue. Rodgers for instance nearly won the league in just his second season with only one or two top class players.


Do you have a masters in missing the point?

The discussion is about Wenger having not won a European trophy in however many years he has been managing.

Well done you, you can post a picture of Houllier. I must have forgotten his 18 year spell at Liverpool.

I don't disagree with what you said in the post, but it has absolutely fuck all to do with the failures of managers with true longevity.

Seriously, you do this too often for it to be a coincidence. Try to actually understand the context of the discussion before wasting my time again. It's unbelievably stupid.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Every Arsenal fan should be worshiping Wenger from now until he leaves the club.

Wenger changed you guys from playing the football you all moan about and got you playing good stuff. You only have to see whose statues are outside the stadium. Dennis Bergkamp and Thierry Henry? Two guys that flourished under Wenger and made Arsenal one of the best clubs in England, I'm not ashamed to say that as a Spurs fan. Notice there are no statues outside the stadium of players from before Wengers time, Ted Drake for example who was your forward during your big spell in the 30s, your most consistent in terms of winning and competing for trophies might I add.

I hope you're not one of those Arsenal fans who criticise Wenger, the "new" Arsenal fan who only really supported Arsenal from 97 onwards when Wenger actually took over, when your success started again. The type of fan who thinks Wenger invented great football and have been title challengers throughout their history. When we all know it's not true. You're most successful period of time was in the 30s under Herbert Chapman who DOES have a statue outside the ground but he wasn't successful playing free flowing football, he did it using counter attacking and organised tactics, those of which the modern day Arsenal fan would despise.

Without Wenger, you would still be in Highbury playing the type of boring football we were seeing before Wenger was long in charge moving up and down and up and down like they were doing throughout their history. 

I think you'll rue the day Wenger decides to retire, in the same way Man Utd are since Ferguson left. So don't take him for granted because he's made you.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Erik. said:


> Every Arsenal fan should be worshiping Wenger from now until he leaves the club.
> 
> Wenger changed you guys from playing the football you all moan about and got you playing good stuff. You only have to see whose statues are outside the stadium. Dennis Bergkamp and Thierry Henry? Two guys that flourished under Wenger and made Arsenal one of the best clubs in England, I'm not ashamed to say that as a Spurs fan. Notice there are no statues outside the stadium of players from before Wengers time, Ted Drake for example who was your forward during your big spell in the 30s, your most consistent in terms of winning and competing for trophies might I add.
> 
> ...


 @Gunner14 :evil


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Who are you talking to?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Vader said:


> Are Robson and Nicholson at the same level as a Ferguson, Guardiola or an Ancellotti (modern examples)


I think Ferguson is above them all.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> Do you have a masters in missing the point?


HA! Do you have a PhD in hilarious rhetorical questions?



> The discussion is about Wenger having not won a European trophy in however many years he has been managing.
> 
> Well done you, you can post a picture of Houllier. I must have forgotten his 18 year spell at Liverpool.
> 
> I don't disagree with what you said in the post, but it has absolutely fuck all to do with the failures of managers with true longevity.


You said Liverpool not having a long-term manager should excuse them from not winning the PL which is a load of shit for the reasons I mentioned earlier.

I don't see how saying that managers can enjoy great success over short periods isn't relevant as to Wenger's success, as in he's taken long enough to leave a mark on the club and managers don't need substantial periods of time to leave legacies or whatever.



> Seriously, you do this too often for it to be a coincidence. Try to actually understand the context of the discussion before wasting my time again. It's unbelievably stupid.


:lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Vader said:


> Are Robson and Nicholson at the same level as a Ferguson, Guardiola or an Ancellotti (modern examples)


No manager will ever be on the same level as Ferguson

I doubt Robson or Nicholson walked into ready made teams were it is harder to fail like Pep has. They were still top quality managers though

If Wenger wins the league this season could he then be classed as a top quality manager or does he have to win the champs league before he achieves that status?

I personally think his record of 3 prem titles 6 Fa cups and never finishing out of the top 4 in 20 years would have been more than enough to secure that label. I honestly find it baffling the amount of saltiness towards Wenger


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

@Erik. Vader asked you a question.
@Rugrat you are absolutely dense. We're talking about the failures of ONE MANAGER to win a competition over 20 years, not ONE CLUB. Quote where I said it should excuse Liverpool as a club. You can't, because I didn't write that. I asked what relevance it had to the discussion about ONE MANAGER over that time frame. Fucking hell...



Berlino said:


> It comes as no coincidence that his barren spell of 9 years without a trophy came at the same time the stadium was being payed for
> 
> Do you have to win the European cup to be classed a top quality manger?
> 
> If so does that mean guys like Bobby Robson,Bill Shankly,Bill Nicholson, Valeriy Lobanovskyi cant be classed as quality managers ?


Not sure if these are replies to my post, or general add on points. None the less:

Were the financial restrictions a legitimate excuse for failing to beat a poor Birmingham side in 2011? I don't buy that for a second.

I don't think you have to have won THE European Cup to be a great manager, although having won a European trophy doesn't automatically make you a great either (obviously depending on the circumstances).

All of those managers you listed have won European trophies, some multiple times. Wenger hasn't done this once, so it's a weird comparison of sorts. I wouldn't have held not winning a European trophy against Wenger during his very early Arsenal career, but over nearly 20 years as a whole, it's a huge blank on his cv. He has had good opportunities, after all. 

Regardless of that, I agree that he has been at the least reliable and consistent for performing the minimum (top four) on a relatively modest budget

Like I said before, I think there was a time where Wenger was a truly elite manager. Not so much now. Maybe if he wins the league this season that debate can be opened up again.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

i'm not against him at all, i just think he's a level below the best. never defended a title and no euro wins is massive for a manager.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> @Erik. Vader asked you a question.


I must have misinterpreted. I thought the Arsenal fan was dismissing Wenger and saying he wasn't a great manager. My bad.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Don't worry. A lack of reading comprehension seems to be a theme today...


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Erik. said:


> Every Arsenal fan should be worshiping Wenger from now until he leaves the club.
> 
> Wenger changed you guys from playing the football you all moan about and got you playing good stuff. You only have to see whose statues are outside the stadium. Dennis Bergkamp and Thierry Henry? Two guys that flourished under Wenger and made Arsenal one of the best clubs in England, I'm not ashamed to say that as a Spurs fan. Notice there are no statues outside the stadium of players from before Wengers time, Ted Drake for example who was your forward during your big spell in the 30s, your most consistent in terms of winning and competing for trophies might I add.
> 
> ...


 I agree with most of that (and lol, appreciate that a Spurs fan is actually defending Wenger logically ) but time is up for him. He WAS great, he is not great anymore. Making it to 4th every year means nothing if we never push on and challenge for the league. This was the best chance to win the league but we have already messed it up. Yes i know it's only February but we've seen it time and time again, we bottle it during this time of the year and I expect the same to happen. 

We have only bought two outfield players since January 2015. Gabriel is a back up and EL-Neny is another Kallstrom type of signing. Why did we sign him when he is only going to be used for the cup games and then get dropped for the very next league game. He didn't even make it to the bench. Wenger's decision not to spend in the summer was just arrogant and stubborn. Imagine if we got proper back ups for Coquelin and imagine if we made serious attempts to buy a striker but instead, Wenger was happy with Giroud/Theo as our main strikers and Flamini/Arteta as our two other CDMs options. Every team bought. Barcelona won the treble yet they still bought someone. It's decisions like this why I have lost patience with Wenger. I have defended him but the transfer policy and his stupid '4th place is a trophy' mentality is ruining the club. Man Utd replaced RVP before we did. That should say a lot.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

@Berlino @Oliver-94

i hope to god you two have an argument about Wenger as it may be glorious.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Oliver-94 said:


> I agree with most of that (and lol, appreciate that a Spurs fan is actually defending Wenger logically ) but time is up for him. He WAS great, he is not great anymore. Making it to 4th every year means nothing if we never push on and challenge for the league. This was the best chance to win the league but we have already messed it up. Yes i know it's only February but we've seen it time and time again, we bottle it during this time of the year and I expect the same to happen.
> 
> We have only bought two outfield players since January 2015. Gabriel is a back up and EL-Neny is another Kallstrom signing. Why did we sign him when he is only going to be used for the cup games and then get dropped for the very next league game. He didn't even make it to the bench. Wenger's decision not to spend in the summer was just arrogant and stubborn. Imagine if we got proper back ups for Coquelin and imagine if we made serious attempts to buy a striker but instead, Wenger was happy with Giroud/Theo as our main strikers and Flamini/Arteta as our two other CDMs options. Every team bought. Barcelona won the treble yet they still bought someone. It's decisions like this why I have lost patience with Wenger. I have defended him but the transfer policy and his stupid '4th place is a trophy' mentality is ruining the club. Man Utd replaced RVP before we did. That should say a lot.


I can almost guarantee if you had put one of those chances away against Southampton and hadn't conceded such a late goal against Liverpool and ended up with a further four points and were sitting just 1 point off of the top of the table, your feelings in the matter would be a lot different. All it takes is a draw between City/Leicester on Saturday and a win against Bournemouth and you're 3 points behind Leicester with them to play the following week at home.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

lol no. I'd love it if Wenger won the league just for what he has done for the club and all that but unfortunately you don't get trophies for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Erik. said:


> I can almost guarantee if you had put one of those chances away against Southampton and hadn't conceded such a late goal against Liverpool and ended up with a further four points and were sitting just 1 point off of the top of the table, your feelings in the matter would be a lot different. All it takes is a draw between City/Leicester on Saturday and a win against Bournemouth and you're 3 points behind Leicester with them to play the following week at home.


 I think it would be more of a case of 'papering over the cracks' than anything. The problem is that those matches prove why we aren't legit title contenders. I don't think we have it in us to play shit and then get a win out of nowhere like Man City have done this season. Liverpool game only showed that we haven't learnt and still are capable of bottling leads. Even before that, the problems were still there. Our form in November or that 4-0 loss against Southampton. I've just not felt confident throughout this season. I think we've lost 9 times already in all competitions and we are already in February. Trips to Man Utd and Spurs later never go well.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



> Were the financial restrictions a legitimate excuse for failing to beat a poor Birmingham side in 2011? I don't buy that for a second.


I dont think any amount of Carling cup victorys would make a blind bit of difference to this discussion. Even my local club Bury play a second string team in that competition but tbh that day yes we did bottle it. I put that down to the players though and not Wenger .As i remember we went to St Andrews in the league about a month before that game and absolutely murdered them. Think it ended 4.0 .The players thought it was going to be a easy days work and got what they deserved 




> All of those managers you listed have won European trophies, some multiple times. Wenger hasn't done this once, so it's a weird comparison of sorts. I wouldn't have held not winning a European trophy against Wenger during his very early Arsenal career, but over nearly 20 years as a whole, it's a huge blank on his cv. He has had good opportunities, after all.


I listed all those managers as they have never won the European cup which is what you have pointed out a couple of times is what the discussion was about so how is it a weird comparison?

Would any Liverpool fan accept that Shankly was not a top manager simply because he never won the European cup?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Berlino said:


> I dont think any amount of Carling cup victorys would make a blind bit of difference to this discussion. Even my local club Bury play a second string team in that competition but tbh that day yes we did bottle it. I put that down to the players though and not Wenger .As i remember we went to St Andrews in the league about a month before that game and absolutely murdered them. Think it ended 4.0 .The players thought it was going to be a easy days work and got what they deserved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your first answer is a bit of a cop out. Buck stops with the manager, after all. If he can't motivate them to win the first piece of silverware in however long against a piss poor side, well...

Second point is also wrong, but obviously you didn't notice the part where I included the UEFA CUP (2000 was a great chance to win it) in the original post. Again, your point about Shankly is irrelevant to that.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694876792029577216
fair to say the three signings who played more than ten minutes vs city all looked like they'll improve us which is nice. Obviously a few weeks of getting kirchoff up to speed paid dividends, throwing him in when we did against spurs looks a big mistake in hindsight but ah well. Kone clattering toure made him an instant crowd favourite and khazri's delivery at set pieces is good based on the one game, almost scored direct from a corner. would imagine sam will start him at anfield given liverpools love of corners.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

https://www.facebook.com/ynfathehub/videos/972580366112192/

Gold.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*

according to various reports

WE JOSE SOON

:fergie


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*






:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

14 fit players and a hellish run of fixtures coming up

:mj2

fa stupidity once again showing forcing us and chelsea to play on the sunday cos FULHAM are playing on the saturday. city then have to fly out to the ukraine the next day. fully expect the kids to play vs chelsea, but a couple of players should be back. mangala injured in training, bony turns out to have inflammation on the bone. injuries aplenty in the premier league.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



Renegade™;56834281 said:


> according to various reports
> 
> WE JOSE SOON
> 
> :fergie


The reports are all coming from respectable sources. No smoke without fire. And Ander's been yakking again. 

Assuming its true...

Always used to value United vs Liverpool as the biggest games of the season over the Manchester derby, but with Guardiola at City and Mourinho at United, it seems like the rivalry between United and City will eclipse the other one.

If he wins us the league in a couple of years while Guardiola is at City, it will be a massive, massive statement. Not that one title win matches what SAF did, but it would be one of the most treasured moments in the history of the club and would shoot Mourinho to legendary status.

You have to love the fact that a truly world class manager, arguably the best in the world, would be willing to reject any other club if it meant he would get the United job, even after being snubbed once. Much respect to Mourinho, he will be a true fan as well as manager.

Gotta thank Roman and the Chelsea players for getting rid of him at the right time, as otherwise we are royally screwed, doubt Pochettino would be available or even ready to step up, though he certainly is one to watch for the future.

EDIT: I hope the club don't gag him too much. I mean, yeah, draw the line at eye-poking and swearing at female doctors, but some barbs aimed at Wenger and Pep wouldn't be bad. Its all sugary now only when we are finishing below City and Arsenal.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

The way Klopp handles this journalist re: Sturridge supposedly wanting to leave :sodone






Question is asked at 2:10


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Plz fucking god be true.

Stones, Mahrez, Sanches, Vazquez, Griezmann and Kane all incoming. I'm ITK and my sauces are delicious.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Mourinho vs Pep in the Manchester Derby :lenny 


Please let it be true :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*



Sliver C said:


> The reports are all coming from respectable sources. No smoke without fire. And Ander's been yakking again.
> 
> Assuming its true...
> 
> ...


how can the best manager in the world have been sacked in disgrace having his players revolt against him and leaving the club on borderline relegation? and is now begging for a job at a club that might not be in the champions league next season?

hope he sends some more love letters. with love, jose xx. pls hire me. pls bobby let me in.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*



Kiz said:


> how can the best manager in the world have been sacked in disgrace having his players revolt against him and leaving the club on borderline relegation? and is now begging for a job at a club that might not be in the champions league next season?
> 
> hope he sends some more love letters. with love, jose xx. pls hire me. pls bobby let me in.


He had one bad half season. Does that discount what he's done over the course of his career? :shrugs:

He is begging for the United job after rejecting Real Madrid - twice according to reports. Guess that certainly doesn't make him a poverty manager, but one who loves the club.

No control over transfers in a sacking club makes him a grumpy guy and it was clear that some of Chelsea's transfer business could not be attributed solely to him.

In fact, its a good thing he experienced some unique defeat for the first time in his career because now he will be more wiser and wary for it. At United, the sky is the limit because Woodward will entrust the club to him while he goes digging for more noodle and juice sponsors.

Let's see how Saint Pep does.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Kiz said:


> how can the best manager in the world have been sacked in disgrace having his players revolt against him and leaving the club on borderline relegation? and is now begging for a job at a club that might not be in the champions league next season?
> 
> hope he sends some more love letters. with love, jose xx. pls hire me. pls bobby let me in.


*Porto
*Primeira Liga: 2002–03, 2003–04
Taça de Portugal: 2002–03
Supertaça Cândido de Oliveira: 2003
UEFA Champions League: 2003–04
UEFA Cup: 2002–03

*Chelsea*
Premier League: 2004–05, 2005–06, 2014–15
FA Cup: 2006–07
Football League Cup: 2004–05, 2006–07, 2014–15
FA Community Shield: 2005

*Inter Milan*
Serie A: 2008–09, 2009–10
Coppa Italia: 2009–10
Supercoppa Italiana: 2008
UEFA Champions League: 2009–10

*Real Madrid*
La Liga: 2011–12
Copa del Rey: 2010–11
Supercopa de España: 2012

*Individual*
Onze d'Or Coach of the Year: 2005
FIFA World Coach of the Year: 2010
IFFHS World's Best Club Coach: 2004, 2005, 2010, 2012
Primeira Liga Manager of the Year: 2002–03, 2003–04
Premier League Manager of the Year: 2004–05, 2005–06, 2014–15
Premier League Manager of the Month: November 2004, January 2005, March 2007
Serie A Manager of the Year: 2008–09, 2009–10
Albo Panchina d'Oro: 2009–10
Miguel Muñoz Trophy: 2010–11, 2011–12
UEFA Manager of the Year: 2002–03, 2003–04
UEFA Team of the Year: 2003, 2004, 2005, 2010
World Soccer Magazine World Manager of the Year: 2004, 2005, 2010
LPFP Awards Best Portuguese Manager in Foreign Countries: 2008–09, 2009–10
BBC Sports Personality of the Year Coach Award: 2005
La Gazzetta dello Sport Man of the Year: 2010[178]
International Sports Press Association Best Manager in the World: 2010[179]
Prémio Prestígio Fernando Soromenho: 2012[180]
Football Extravaganza's League of Legends (2011)[181]

You can make an argument that Mourinho is the best, as you can with Pep, depending on what you value.

Mourinho has managed more teams with various levels of players and been extremely successful for a long period of time.

Pep has won almost as many trophies (if not more, not sure) in even less time, but in two leagues, with only two different clubs, both with exceptionally good players. His rate of success is absolutely phenomenal but he doesn't have the sample size Jose has. 

They also won one domestic title each in Spain right, after both beating each other to the CL. All while having totally different philosophies both on and off the pitch. It's a pretty awesome rivalry all things considered.

Edit: One domestic title each when they were head to head that is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

no but im not talking about what he's done in the past. him winning the champions league with porto has zero bearing on him being so bad chelsea sacked the guy.

loves the club. haha come on now. he's a beg. a bald beg.

yeah but his players downing tools and forcing possibly their best ever manager out the club can be.

or he's finished as a manager. i can make up fanciful scenarios on a whim as well.

we shall. at least he currently has a job and isn't going around begging for one at a sinking club.

while i appreciate the copy and paste job i know fully well he's been a very good manager. but it's 2016, he has no job and got sacked in *DISGRACE*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Jose rejected Roma and Real Madrid, while Inter would definitely take him if Mancini goes. PSG would be interested in him if ever they get dissatisfied with Blanc. These are all CL worthy clubs and none of them would say no despite his Chelsea debacle.

The big clubs who won't take him are Barcelona, Arsenal, City and possibly Bayern. Barca for obvious reasons, City too, Arsenal because its Wenger FC and Bayern might balk at his attitude problems. But I think if Bayern were ever caught in a situation similar to United they would throw morals to the winds and go for him. Point being, none of them would reject him for footballing reasons if ever they were in a hole.

With characters like Costa and Hazard, clashing with Mourinho's volatile personality, this was bound to happen. Of course he has personality weaknesses, but this experience should make him stronger. He is not the type to make the same mistake twice.

A manager who won the title as recently as Mourinho is certainly not washed up. But I guess this debate can wait until we officially appoint him because at the moment, we have to focus on the here and now, which depressingly enough, is van Gaal.

Oh and many Liverpool fans like him as well. That might change.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Kiz said:


> no but im not talking about what he's done in the past. him winning the champions league with porto has zero bearing on him being so bad chelsea sacked the guy.
> 
> loves the club. haha come on now. he's a beg. a bald beg.
> 
> ...


I put more the blame on this year fiasco to the players, Mourinho is one of those guys who love to think they are always right, and most of the time he is right, he need to sort some of his attitude problems, or he needs to manage a group of players and not divas. However as good as Mourinho, he is not a long term manager he is like the Ibra of managers.

Pep for me is the best manager in the world with Mourinho being a close 2nd, i disagree with people asking Pep to manage a lower profile club to prove himself, he proved himself when he got the chance, and now he earned a status for himself that allow him to choose the place he is going and he uses that to secure more success.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

i understand he's a great manager. there is no debate on that from me. his record stands true. no question.

but that is not my point. who would have ever thought at the start of the season that that group of chelsea players, still with coach terry as captain, would down tools with mourinho? absolutely no one. yet they did. the club that built itself basically around his personality and ego. and they went against him. doing it to other managers is understandable for them, because they weren't mourinho. avb wasnt mourinho, benitez wasnt jose, etc etc. but to do it to jose was unfathomable. he has shown in his time that he makes enemies very easy, and appeals to those who have personalities like him. wonder why jose and materazzi got along so well? or why he falls out with pockets of players?

why would the same thing not happen? managers are incredibly stubborn. why does pellegrini keep playing 2 in midfield when it repeatedly doesn't work? why does mancini antagonise everyone at every club? why has van gaal not changed his tactics in the face of unbelievable criticism? how come, after failing miserably with the high line at chelsea, avb continued to play it to death at spurs? they will all fall on their swords. but they do it because that is them. they are so determined to prove to everyone that they are right and everyone else is wrong. a part of you has to be almost a child to be a manager. the majority of managers never learn.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Kiz said:


> i understand he's a great manager. there is no debate on that from me. his record stands true. no question.
> 
> but that is not my point. who would have ever thought at the start of the season that that group of chelsea players, still with coach terry as captain, would down tools with mourinho? absolutely no one. yet they did. the club that built itself basically around his personality and ego. and they went against him. doing it to other managers is understandable for them, because they weren't mourinho. avb wasnt mourinho, benitez wasnt jose, etc etc. but to do it to jose was unfathomable. he has shown in his time that he makes enemies very easy, and appeals to those who have personalities like him. wonder why jose and materazzi got along so well? or why he falls out with pockets of players?
> 
> why would the same thing not happen? managers are incredibly stubborn. why does pellegrini keep playing 2 in midfield when it repeatedly doesn't work? why does mancini antagonise everyone at every club? why has van gaal not changed his tactics in the face of unbelievable criticism? how come, after failing miserably with the high line at chelsea, avb continued to play it to death at spurs? they will all fall on their swords. but they do it because that is them. they are so determined to prove to everyone that they are right and everyone else is wrong. a part of you has to be almost a child to be a manager. the majority of managers never learn.


It was the sum of a lot of incidents, the Eva saga, trying to think long term looking to replace the old deffensive line that cost them points the first fixtures of the calendary, and that players like Diego Costa and Hazard arent the most profesional players out there, who knows what things are said inside the dressing room.

I believe that Mourinho has always been like this, he was like this in Italy and in Spain, but the players there were profesional enough to know that even when he was like that he would always lead them to victory, Mourinho is an idealist he sticks to his ideals until the end, and only the groups who stand the harshness of those ideals and embrace those difficulties are the ones who get the results and triumphs.

You think that it can happen again? Of course it can happen again, since now there is a precedent, but for that to happen again you would need players without ambition that prefer to execute a personal vendetta than prove the manager wrong trough their work, its up to the club if they want results they need to stick with Mourinho until the end.

In my opinion Pep and Mou arent that different, they both are idealist that want full control on their plans. That happened to Pep with Bayern med staff, but Bayern trusted Pep until the end, the media went easier on him, and his team was winning.

No matter what happens, its a delight to watch a Manchester derby with both of them, still i think City will be victorious because they are more ambitious and are fully prepared to do anything for this project while United lacks determination to do the same thing


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

The idea that Jose turned down Madrid is hilarious, there is literally zero chance that happened. Anyone who followed Madrid knew that Zidane was the only choice they had for replacing Rafa, I could have told you that the day Benitez took the job, and let's not forget Mourinho was sacked by Madrid whilst being hated by his squad, the media, Madrid fans, and fans of other Liga teams.

Mourinho comes NOWHERE NEAR Simeone over the past 5 years as a manager either.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Things became toxic with Mourinho at Chelsea of all places. Why won't it happen at United? He is going to be at United 1-2 years, and leave the club off worse than it was before and you can bet players will fall out with him. Also Mou was able to succeed the second time around at Chelsea because of City kind of bottling. Now with PEP here, City will be winning. He's still a great manager and all but he's a short term solution and you will probably have to rebuild the squad after he leaves. He's entertaining from a media perspective at least, and the Pep/Mou rivalry will be fun while it lasts.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

We have to rebuild the squad anyways. The club will not be in a worse state than it was before unless he actually burns Old Tarfford to the ground.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

whilst this seasons was a disaster for mourinho; a hell of a lot of the blame needs to be directed at the bellends playing for that club.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

Things were very smooth with Jose at Porto and Inter. Things went bad for Jose at Chelsea and Madrid. It's crazy because Chelsea and Madrid have such great records with managers in the last 15 years or so. Wait hold on...



Rockhead said:


> Things became toxic with Mourinho at Chelsea of all places. Why won't it happen at United? He is going to be at United 1-2 years, and leave the club off worse than it was before and you can bet players will fall out with him. *Also Mou was able to succeed the second time around at Chelsea because of City kind of bottling.* Now with PEP here, City will be winning. He's still a great manager and all but he's a short term solution and you will probably have to rebuild the squad after he leaves. He's entertaining from a media perspective at least, and the Pep/Mou rivalry will be fun while it lasts.


Bollocks. We finished on 87pts (dropping 5 points out of 9 after we won it) which is around the average that wins it in the last few years. If anything, we nearly bottled it in the middle of the season.

What mostly happened this season was that he was pissed off due to the lack of backing in the summer (when we should have looked to add 3 great players whilst we were on top to have a stranglehold on the league) and couldn't hide his frustration 100% of the time. Maybe he took it out on the players a lot, on the staff a lot, which made them fed up with him. Is it correct for him to act in this way if it occurred? No. But I get it. Because I too expected a big summer, but was left wondering what has happened to Abramovich.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

BBC now reporting that we're talking to Mourinho.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*



Irish Jet said:


> BBC now reporting that we're talking to Mourinho.


See you at the bottom of the table in his 3rd season


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



V. Skybox said:


> See you at the bottom of the table in his 3rd season


Good one.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

Read Sturridge is back in training.

He'll be injured by Tuesday then. Surely Klopp will let him go in the summer, as good as a goalscorer he is, we can't keep putting up with this.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH FUCK MANCHESTER CITY.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

Leicester putting the boots to Man City!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defense*



Brock said:


> Read Sturridge is back in training.
> 
> He'll be injured by Tuesday then. Surely Klopp will let him go in the summer, as good as a goalscorer he is, we can't keep putting up with this.


HES ON THE BENCH

so, those people writing off leicester still? :mj


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



KENNY said:


> HES ON THE BENCH
> 
> so, those people writing off leicester still? :mj


Oh, he'll come on and get injured then.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

leicester dumpstering the shitstains back to the fucking stone age once again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*

I honestly didn't think Leicester would get anything out if today's game tbh.

Fucking fair play to them. If they don't win the league, I really hope they can get that automatic champions league place. To say they deserve it is an understatement. Remarkable.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Brock said:


> I honestly didn't think Leicester would get anything out if today's game tbh.


Why? 

The way Citeh play (even more so at home) perfectly suits Leicester's deep defending, hard pressing, direct and pacy counter attacking style. City play with a high line that includes Demi. Against a team like Leicester, that have PACE and phenomenal stamina all over the shop, they were always going to be vulnerable when losing the ball. That's why the Foxes give up so much possession, so they can sucker teams in and kill them on the break. 

It all depended on Leicester defending as well as they have recently and Aguero/Silva not having world class performances at the same time, because it's not as if Pelle is a good tactician who can unlock great opposition systems. Got to admit the score line is a surprise though. Thought it would be a tighter, closer game.

For the same reasons posted above, they've got a great chance of beating Arsenal too. Is Per due back from suspension for that game or not? If he is then that will favour Leicester even more.

As a side note, I would like to know Leicester's record with Huth playing (including last season). Bet it's incredible. Thought it was strange when Hughes let him go, considering he has been solid as fuck for years. Maybe to do with wanting to pass out from the back more.

P.S: MAHREZ THE GOD


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

:bow Leicester :bow


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

So anyone still think Leicester won't finishing an UCL spot? They should be easily favorite to win the league by now. Calling it Leicester will have at least 75 points.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

god do I ever hope Leicester wins the league.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: but who was defense*



Pummy said:


> So anyone still think Leicester won't finishing an UCL spot? They should be easily favorite to win the league by now. Calling it Leicester will have at least 75 points.


You think they'll get 22 points out of 39 available (1.77 PPG)? After 53 points 25 games (2.12)? Brave call man.

People should be careful not to get ahead of themselves, at least in the way that this guy is. Teams in Premier League history have collapsed with bigger leads. Ranieri has never won a top league title and only Huth has in that team (not as a frequent player either).


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Desecrated said:


> You think they'll get 22 points out of 39 available (1.77 PPG)? After 53 points 25 games (2.12)? Brave call man.
> 
> People should be careful not to get ahead of themselves, at least in the way that this guy is. Teams in Premier League history have collapsed with bigger leads. Ranieri has never won a top league title and only Huth has in that team (not as a frequent player either).


Look at their post-Arsenal games though, no reason why they can't get at least 15 from:

Norwich 
West Brom 
Watford 
Newcastle 
Crystal Palace 
Southampton 
Sunderland


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> Look at their post-Arsenal games though, no reason why they can't get at least 15 from:
> 
> Norwich
> West Brom
> ...


It'll definitely happen provided that they keep up their form. To not get 75 points after today would be a total collapse. I was just mocking that he was "calling" the obvious. At this point, it's the same as calling that Barcelona will finish in the top four, when it's August.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Desecrated said:


> It'll definitely happen provided that they keep up their form. To not get 75 points after today would be a total collapse. I was just mocking that he was "calling" the obvious. At this point, it's the same as calling that Barcelona will finish in the top four, when it's August.


Ah my bad lol. Functioning on three hours sleep too tired to detect sarcasm.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Shocking individual errors from Mbokani and Rudd for the goals. Same old story where unforced errors cost us.

Started off far too negatively, which is always a worry when we make defensive fuck ups without any real pressure to do so, but even when we attacked Villa at the end, there wasn't any quality available to take the chances.

I said it once the window shut and after the Spurs game, but I'll be very surprised if we stay up.

Villa were timid shitarses, but we made them look like Barca in the second half. Thank fuck for the memories of Wembley on days like these.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

That should have aggravated Klopp's appendicitis. Hope he wasn't watching:lol


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

I thought we were unlucky to have won 1-0 today (Newcastle), in a non-gloating sense. We had 5-6 clear cut chances that we didn't capitalise on. Townsend & Janmaat had good showings today. West Brom had no shots on target, which I'm rather disappointed we didn't exploit. Berahino came on from the bench which I was hoping wouldn't come back to bite us in the ass, and thankfully it didn't. We passed the ball well & it's one of the better performances that I've seen from us this season.

It was vital that we won today. We have Chelsea, Man City & Leicester coming up in the next couple of games. To be honest, I don't see us getting many points, if anything from those games. We could potentially get something against Chelsea, but I'm not holding my breath. I think we'll be okay if we continue to play the way we did today though. There are still games we can hopefully gather points from. Hoping for the best this season, which would be to survive the drop, and then begin to start afresh next season.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defense*

week in, week out you can always count on liverpool for the lulz


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

City 3 points out of 21 and zero wins against top six teams this season. 

They never seem to have a plan b against good teams. This is why replacing Pellegrini is a good decision.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Wanyama is such a liability.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

3 red cards in 13 games :lmao. That's a disgraceful stat.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

He's always been a clumsy dope with low intelligence, but before this season he had Schneiderlin holding his hand through games. Now that he's the main man in CM he's being exposed for the clogger that he is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

Was never a red card though, to be fair.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Leicester have 77 points from their last 38 league games. That's just ridiculous.

As much as you've got to credit Pearson for last season's late run and Ranieri for this season's brilliance, their scouting and player recruitment set up has to be the best in the country pound for pound. They clearly know exactly what type of players they need to suit the system and where to find good ones for excellent value.

Mahrez ~ 400K.
Vardy ~ £1M. 
Kante ~ £5.6M
Okazaki ~ £7M.
Drinkwater ~ Nominal Fee.
Kasper ~ £1M.
Fuchs ~ Free.
Morgan ~ 500K.
Huth ~ £3M.
Albrighton ~ Free.
Simpson ~ £2M.

Only Kramaric can be considered poor value from the last few years.

Steve Walsh and co. take a bow.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: but who was defense*

It's Leicester's title to lose. 

Truly a fairy tale season









THe wanker actually makes a valid point for once.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*

Jamie Vardy is 8/11 to win player of the year but Mahrez is 4/1. How?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

English bias that could well play a part in the vote, is my guess.

Mahrez >>> Ozil > Vardy atm for me.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*

I'd agree with that order Andre. Vardy being the frontrunner has to be English bias or something else non-performance related. It's a shame, as I did think the main PFA award was somewhat credible.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Giggs winning in 2009 suggests it's not that credible. Aka the year it became a lifetime achievement award. Some geek (Walker?) won YPOTY ahead of Aguero in 11/12 too, which was stupid.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*

*He's a goalscorer and one of the best this season. That's all there is to it. Goalscorers always get more love. Same reason he's getting the big pay rise the others aren't. He has played very well but he is also a one trick pony. It's a great trick mind and nobody is stopping it (mind nobody is setting up to stop it stupidly either) but if you put him in a different system he'll be shown up for how average he is technically. I know he probably deserves an England start on merit but we ain't playing fast counter attacking football so he shouldn't be anywhere near the England team unless we're winning and sitting back to defend a lead. Especially when the vastly superior Harry Kane also happens to be English (and of course all time great WAZZA :whiteknight).

I really really really hope they win it. Would be such a gloriously sunny story and they're the only team that truly deserve it. I know if City end up with more points than them they technically do but they've underperformed so much all season they really don't unless they barely drop a point for the rest of the season. They don't look interested so I don't see them fighting hard enough for it. Arsenal and Spurs will though. Arsenal will be right back up there once their traditional blip is over soon until there next one is due. 

Totally outplayed City today who were absolute garbage. Otamendi looks lost minus a leader (which is fair for his first season in a new country). Kolarov is totally useless. Demi is just embarrassing now. I'm assuming Mangala was injured but they would have been better calling someone up from the U21 side who had a bit of pace because he was always going to get wrecked today. Or just a kid who can defend and tries a bit. Yaya is a shambles. Off for an easy life in a shit league for sure in the summer. Fernandinho was trying to his credit. Silva has been a total ghost since he came back. Sterling has ranged from awful to average throughout the season and today was awful. Surprised he hasn't been scrutinised more, perhaps KDB costing more and actually delivering has deflected the focus. Aguero looked like he had given up in the second half and resorted to just playing for himself. Lovely of him to cheat a goal in though to save all those BTTS accas. What a top bloke. I know they have injuries but they shouldn't be in a position where the drop off between first XI and reserves is so drastic. 

Actually on the POTY subject, Team of the Season so far?

Butland

Bellerin Smalling Shawcross Monreal

Mahrez Alli Kante Ozil

Vardy Kane​*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> Giggs winning in 2009 suggests it's not that credible. Aka the year it became a lifetime achievement award. Some geek (Walker?) won YPOTY ahead of Aguero in 11/12 too, which was stupid.


I did say the main one (and Kyle Walker is the best defender in the world). Tbf I've agreed with the last 5/6.

As for team of the year thus far:

Butland
Bellerin Vertonghen Alderweireld Monreal
Mahrez Kante Ozil Alli De Bruyne
Vardy

I guess KDB won't make the end of season TOTY


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

De Gea 

Darmian Smalling Blind Young

Schneiderlin Schweinsteiger 

Lingard Mata Martial

Rooney


Either that or the same as Seabs' team just swap Shawcross for Blind or Alderweireld


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Yeah I know you did RR. Was just adding that in just to show how daft the votes can be.

Shawcross had a spell where he came back into the Stoke side and was largely responsible for a lot of clean sheets along with Butland. However he has missed half of their league games this season so I'm not sure about putting him in. It's the same issue I have with Payet, who has been great when fit.

Toby and Jan have been the best partnership this season and I always like to go with that at CB, where it's more about that than the individual. Obviously Poch's system has helped them a lot, but the same can be said for Smalling often having a double pivot in front of him while United play very conservative football for the most part. Also thought he had a poor spell recently. Huth should also be in contention (been a big game player and also scored vital goals) but again Leicester's system helps him loads. 

Can't leave out Vardy or Kane and I'd find it hard to pick one over the other THIS season, although Kane is a much better footballer technically. 

Mahrez, Ozil and Alli are musts. 

Tbh I would be surprised if you saw much difference in these XI's. The team almost picks itself this season.

Butland

Bellerin Toby Jan Monreal

Mahrez Kante Alli Ozil

Vardy Kane​
Only one player in Ozil is out of position, which is a low amount for one of these gigs.

P.S: Kyle Walker the best defender in the prem :lol RIP in Peace Lone Shark.

Edit: Lloris is probably the most unlucky to miss out. Butland has just been unreal this season though.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

On the subject of Vardy for England: If England meet Germany or Spain at any point (IF we reach round 2, who knows), he simply has to start. Those are the games for him, if :woy has any sense.

He was useless in games against pub teams like San Marino, looked completely clueless. Only looked good in an England shirt as a sub vs Estonia when they were already 2-0 and chasing the game.

I kind of feel bad continually playing down how good he is, because he's clearly worked incredibly hard to reach this level and maximise his game. 

Imagine Kane with Vardy's desire and athleticism. Fucking hell what a player that would be.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

United being linked now with the atletico sporting director 

http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/eng/...rta-could-join-mourinho-at-manchester-united/


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defense*

Griezmann confirmed then.

Mourinho says in his latest interview that he's willing to be "humble". Sounds like the United job is close, no other club would have him saying that. Seems like he doesn't expect management outside of England as well.

Andrea Berta and Jose Mourinho along with Mendes' relationship --- it's too good to be true, would allow us to compete strongly. If Ed pulls this off, it will be a splendid coup for the future considering we will likely finish outside of the top 4 the way things are going.

Still won't get my hopes up until it's confirmed. van Gaal just claimed it was all nonsense anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*



Seabs said:


> *Totally outplayed City today who were absolute garbage. Otamendi looks lost minus a leader (which is fair for his first season in a new country). Kolarov is totally useless. Demi is just embarrassing now. I'm assuming Mangala was injured but they would have been better calling someone up from the U21 side who had a bit of pace because he was always going to get wrecked today. Or just a kid who can defend and tries a bit. Yaya is a shambles. Off for an easy life in a shit league for sure in the summer. Fernandinho was trying to his credit. Silva has been a total ghost since he came back. Sterling has ranged from awful to average throughout the season and today was awful. Surprised he hasn't been scrutinised more, perhaps KDB costing more and actually delivering has deflected the focus. Aguero looked like he had given up in the second half and resorted to just playing for himself. Lovely of him to cheat a goal in though to save all those BTTS accas. What a top bloke. I know they have injuries but they shouldn't be in a position where the drop off between first XI and reserves is so drastic. *


the problem with what has happened to sterling is that we've taken what he was doing so well at liverpool and stopped him from doing it. this second striker shit is absolutely horrific. all that is happening is he's ending up isolated with 4-5 guys just surrounding him because he's clearly being told to not take players on. because when he did for the first 20 minutes of the 2nd half we looked pretty decent until the troubles we've had for about 3 seasons came flowing back for the 2nd and 3rd. we are currently a team that is offering absolutely nothing except a hope that kun bails us out. before he got injured it was kdb doing that too. get them the ball and hope they do something. pelle's inability to make a tough decision means we have guys like toure who clearly dont give a fuck, but is also the only player in the squad who can play the ball from deep. why? everyone saw that as a problem. having 4 fullbacks over the age of 30 is hilariously bad management.

team just keeps getting injuries. we've had over 50 individual injuries now. same problem again. still relying on mancini's boys and now they're getting old and unreliable, we're being dragged down by them now too. pelle's a nice guy and he has helped steadied the ship, but he clearly doesn't have those tough calls in him that takes clubs to that next level. it's a shame, cos for a while it looked like he did. we've actually had some resolve in our champions league games.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: but who was defense*

Villa pass Sunderland's 05/06 total of 15 pts. Now only the third worst team in Prem history. :bozza


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

I think Man City are going to need a serious rebuilding job over the next couple of years, not just at full back. 15 outfield players who are currently 27 or older, 9 who are already in their 30's.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*



Andre said:


> I think Man City are going to need a serious rebuilding job over the next couple of years, not just at full back. 15 outfield players who are currently 27 or older, 9 who are already in their 30's.


Yeah, I've been saying that for a while. It will be interesting how much faith they'll put in some youth players. Pep is outstanding at improving what he has so I expect there'll be some brought through. Mangala and Otamendi really need to improve with Kompany being as unreliable as he is, I suspect they'll look for another CB on top of that.

Kompany, Silva and Toure are all over 30 now. Silva should have plenty left but those are 3 of the 5 best players they've had since the takeover. 

Edit: Kompany's actually 29 but will be 30 in April. Actually thought he was older.

As for team of the season:

Butland

Walker Smalling Alderweireld Monreal

Mahrez Kante Dier Ozil

Vardy Kane​
You can rotate in a lot of Spurs and Leicester players. United would be in Chelsealand without Smalling. I give Walker a ton of shit but he's been excellent, as has Dier. I've heard a lot of Spurs fans say that he's been their best player. Will be rather amusing to see Carrick and Henderson starting in midfield instead of him and Alli. 

Mahrez should be POTY by a distance. But as Andre said that award has been a joke since Giggs won ahead of Vidic.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defense*

I'd arguably change Dembele for Dier in the team of the season, but I suppose Dier has played all the games in the league bar one and Dembele has had trouble with injuries. Other then that, It's hard to take away from the midfield and attack. Defence will always be a matter of opinion but I'll pretty much agree with that. Alderweireld is a certain, no doubt. Arguably the signing of the season. I'm glad you've given Walker his props, he has been outstanding this year. I think the only player who could potentially come close to his performances this season is Bellerin.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defense*

denayer will slot straight into the team and honestly there's enough in guys like celina, adarabioyo, barker and manu garcia at the very least to play a part next season. there will still be signings but there's some real talent just waiting to be integrated.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defense*



Rugrat said:


> Butland
> Bellerin Vertonghen Alderweireld Monreal
> Mahrez Kante Ozil Alli De Bruyne
> Vardy





Andre said:


> Butland
> 
> Bellerin Toby Jan Monreal
> 
> ...


Agreed with both of these TOTY, but where you two have KDB and Kane Respectively, who for me would both make the bench, I would swap them out for Payet.

Most of you seem to have Kane who has been superb, but I would argue Lukaku and Aguero are both up there with him. Vardy has to be the first choice striker though for this season.

Mahrez POTY obviously.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

The issue I have against Lukaku is, while he's improved loads on his all round game and beasted defenders out of matches, he seems to miss a lot of very good chances. Maybe that's perception rather than reality, plus I don't know if the stats back that up.

Aguero on form is the best striker in the league by far (best last season), but I don't think he's had his best season in terms of consistency (Recently he seems to have come back into it though). Think he also spammed 5 of his goals in one game against a terrible Newcastle side, which has padded his stats a little bit. Then again there's a third of the season to go, so he could easily steal the show. That's the problem with the actual PFA votes being made so early on. It doesn't account for a crucial part of the season.

Like I said before, I really wanted to put Payet in the team, but he hasn't played enough due to injury, so far. When he has though... what a player.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defense*



Seb said:


> Agreed with both of these TOTY, but where you two have KDB and Kane Respectively, who for me would both make the bench, I would swap them out for Payet.
> 
> Most of you seem to have Kane who has been superb, but I would argue Lukaku and Aguero are both up there with him. Vardy has to be the first choice striker though for this season.
> 
> Mahrez POTY obviously.


I'm a little reluctant to have Kane in to be honest. He wasn't playing that well at the start of the season, like after 9 games he had just one goal and no assists. I mean that equates to roughly 25% of the season him underperforming. Added to that, I do feel his numbers are boosted by 9 of his 15 goals coming against relegation fodder (Norwich, Bournemouth, Sunderland and Villa). No denying he's playing well, but I do feel others have done more to be included

Aguero has been really good given the chance, but injury has curtailed a lot of his progress. If he stays fit, I'm confident he'll win the golden boot again and he _should_ be in PFA team of the year.

I agree with everything Andre said re: Lukaku .

Payet would be in if he was fit and maintained the same level of performance while he was injured, but his injury makes me a little reluctant. He's more or less in the same boat as Aguero in that he has time to make his case but injury has prevented him thus far.

Regarding De Bruyne, I do feel he deserves to be in. As you mentioned earlier Man City are reliant on one strategy - overrunning teams. De Bruyne is key to this, we saw how poor City were without him yesterday and honestly I doubt Leicester only concede one goal if he's in the side.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defense*

Aguero was having a pretty poor season until the last month or so.

I think in terms of all round play Kane has been better than Lukaku. Lukaku still has quite a few days where he just looks dreadful, but still scores. Obviously there's days where he looks unplayable too. He's pretty close.

I think Kane's been superb all season. Even when he wasn't scoring he was always getting involved in attacks. He's very underrated when he drops deeper. He was driving me mad at the time because I had him in FF from day one but it was pretty obvious that it would be a matter of time. He has serious class about him.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defence*

Aguero was slightly slow at the start of the season, but got injured after the five goals v Newcastle when he looked to be picking up some real form. He's got seven goals since he began playing regularly at the start of the year.

Kane looked to be low in confidence at the start of the year and ended up missing some pretty big chances because of it. He'd be on the bench but wouldn't make the 11 for team of the year


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

In fairness Spurs weren't creating a lot of chances at the start of the season before the Man City game when Kane scored his first of the season. They were solid but looked rigid going forward as a team, hence the ridiculous number of draws they had. While Eriksen (was injured for a few games at the start of the season) and Alli (was on the bench at the start) are both very good players, I think it's harder to score goals in that Spurs team than say it would be at City, who have a wealth of attacking options who can create.

There was one game where he missed a couple of great chances, think it was against Sunderland.

Edit: Vardy also had a spell where he scored just 1 in 8 league games, Aguero just 2 in 7 at the start, so it's not like having a dry spell is exclusive to Kane.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defence*

When Vardy did only get one goal in eight matches, he did get four assists. He seemed to be a lot more selfish with the ball when he was nearing the record than once he'd broken it too, which would explain his lack of goals in that period.

I do feel that Vardy has done more than Kane this season and warrants the selection more. Andre and Jet have made fair points in favour of Kane being better than Aguero but still I don't feel that he'd displace anyone out of Alli/De Bruyne/Ozil/Mahrez/Kante.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Assists are also heavily reliant on team mates putting the chances away, so in isolation it's not the best argument to use. For example: beat three players, put in a defence splitting pass, team mate misses = no assist. Five yard sideways pass 30 yards from goal, team mate scores = assist.

I mean Vardy did have the benefit of playing with this season's best player, who scored 6 goals during that spell.

The other argument against Vardy is that he has had the team pretty much built around him to suit his strengths. The type of chances he generally has are in acres of space (not saying he hasn't scored a couple belters, he has), because of Leicester playing a deep defending counter attacking style. Kane on the other hand generally can't just run into the opposition half unmarked after receiving a good long ball because Spurs don't play that way, being far more possession heavy and pressing further up the pitch. The type of goals he scores tend to be far more technical and based on highly intelligent movement rather than the Forrest Gump highlight reel.

Kane also has a better shot accuracy, which when considering how there's generally more bodies in the way for him to beat, is impressive.

None of this is to dismiss Vardy, but when you add context, the gap between him and Kane THIS season isn't that big.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defence*

That's top 4 bottled then. Good work, Louis. Splendid season.

Atleast get that 5th spot nailed on. I want some European football next season when Jose comes in.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Was a proper bottle job. United were far too negative at the end. They had a ten minute spell just before the Costa goal where they had 7% possession. Just inviting trouble by defending like that.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: but who was defence*

United played well the first 25 minutes but then slowed down the tempo and allowed Chelsea to get a grip of the half, then second half I thought we were terrific and should have been 2 or 3 up and then Lingard scored that wonder goal and we then sat deep the rest of the match, creating a couple of chances on the counter attack.

We defended resolutely until Memphis decided to not give a shit and botch the most simplest of passes (or keep it in the corner) and then not longer after the ball is in the back of the net for Chelsea. Blind and CBJ were at fault for the equalizer with some poor defending but Memphis infuriated me with his _"I don't give two shits"_ attitude. Lingard was running up and down that wing all game and Memphis comes on for a 10 minute cameo and gives zero fucks. People can point out LVG hasn't really handled him well, which is a case and I've been one to not have a go at Memphis when he puts in one of these usual performances but today was a crucial game and he goes and does that. No wonder he's not getting a look in if he comes on with that negative attitude. Herrera should have been on first to tighten up the midfield and Fellaini should have stayed on as he was having a good game.

Darmian was fantastic, as was CBJ (despite the mistake at the end), Mata and Rooney were good, Lingard was great and Martial had moments of magic. Carrick and Fellaini had solid games also. De Gea was a god once again with some terrific saves.

I would have taken a draw before the game as Chelsea are starting to play better and Stamford Bridge isn't easy but that felt like a loss in the end. Ineptitude in those final few minutes with the misplaced passes, the awful substitutions (again) from LVG and the players staying deep after the first goal ultimately cost us. Chelsea though credit to them, deserved to get a goal with the way they responded after we scored. Costa was causing problems all day and deserved to get his goal.

Top 4 can still be reached but I don't hold much hope not with LVG remaining at the helm the remainder of the season. Europa is something we must definitely go all out for now to achieve Champions League next season. Really looking forward to next season with LVG (should be... hopefully) gone and Jose coming in to make a new and better start for United... anything is better that having this man whose past it in charge.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: but who was defence*

Die, Depay, Die.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: but who was defence*

Poor attitude from Depay, but some United fans are just venting their frustration on him, poor poor defending, and 93% against 7% possession, how can you not expect a goal in that situation, unless a disaster happens impossible to reach top 4


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Man Utd have such a shit defense. Embarrassing goal conceded.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: but who was defence*

Where was "Mike" Smalling, also i want to hear Irish Jet opinion on the "useless" Matteo Darmian, MOTM in my opinion


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*



Silent Alarm said:


> Die, Depay, Die.


I'm going to be generous, and assume that you were attempting to parody everything that's wrong with United fans instead of making a post that's part of the problem.

Or maybe you were just speaking German and saying "The, Depay, The". Either of those would work.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: but who was defence*



V. Skybox said:


> I'm going to be generous, and assume that you were attempting to parody everything that's wrong with United fans instead of making a post that's part of the problem.
> 
> Or maybe you were just speaking German and saying "The, Depay, The". Either of those would work.


Sprechen sie Deutsch? Nein.

Depay's a cunt.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*



V. Skybox said:


> I'm going to be generous, and assume that you were attempting to parody everything that's wrong with United fans instead of making a post that's part of the problem.
> 
> Or maybe you were just speaking German and saying "The, Depay, The". Either of those would work.


Erm... didn't you make a pretty awful joke about the Munich air disaster in the chat box recently? Pretty sure @Seabs and @Curry can be back me up on that one.

Two wrongs don't make a right, but that ain't half the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*



kimino said:


> Where was "Mike" Smalling, also i want to hear Irish Jet opinion on the "useless" Matteo Darmian, MOTM in my opinion


Did I say he was useless? 

Pretty sure I said he was useless going forward. Which he normally is, today was an improvement but Hazard was having his way with him when he came on. 

Honestly wouldn't be shocked if Depay is loaned out or sold this summer. I had a feeling he'd have a terrible year, the signs were there even in the pre-season. Got to free up that #7 too so we curse another big signing.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defence*

The number 7 shirt has been tainted since Mickey Owen in 2009. It's irreparably damaged.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I can't see how Depay can be great player. Some people used CR7 as example but he had potential since beginning. Depay sucks whatever talent or attitude. He's hopeless and I'm sure within 5 years he'll playing at irrelevant league.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

The misplaced pass was very poor, the jogging and refusal to chase back after wasting a promising opportunity was infuriating. He was fresh on and should be busting a gut to atone for the error and try and help his teammates, that irked me far more.

Thought we played well and looked to be developing a more purposeful style of play to make possession count. Need to utilise the width more though because Martial looked bright whenever he had a chance to run directly at Ivanovic. Need to try and get him closer to the edge of the box where he can cut in rather than leaving him isolated on the touchline where games pass him by. Our defensive stats are absolutely due to De Gea. I'd love to see the stats for shots per game we afford the opposition within 10 yards of goal, because it feels like a lot. Sampling has come on leaps and bounds but still has moments of indecisiveness and poor positional play which sees strikers run in behind him and Blind.

Thought Mata looked rejuvenated and far more influential in creating space and picking out the right pass. Carrick has been immense over the years but my god is he delicate in a tackle. Was a bit disappointing to see a few Chelsea players break through midfield a few times virtually unopposed. Borthwick-Jackson looks bright though still understandably raw in terms of reading the game. Also has the fixed facial expression of a lad previously threatened with boarding school whose just dropped a prized family herlume.


Watched the Leicester game yesterday in Solihull Moors' social club after getting to the ground to find out the game had been postponed. Thought Leicester had a good chance as Andre said if they defended to a high standard and picked City off at the back, but my god they were brilliant. How they handle the games after Arsenal away will define them IMO. A few teams there who won't play into their hands and will defend in numbers. If they can cope with becoming instilled as favourites, then it's honestly theirs to lose.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Number 7 needs retired from United ASAP! It's been a jobber number since Ronaldo left.

Also Depay is probably going to wind up playing for a club like Celtic in a few years time. Waste of a shirt and he to buck up his ideas fast. Oh how I wish we had Mahrez instead.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defence*

maybe you should give the kid more than 6 months to prove himself, idk


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

My main problem with Depay hasn't been his poor form, it's his attitude which has been appalling at times this season. He really doesn't seem to be going all out in an attempt to prove himself


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*

eventually when rooney is too old and mata is flogged off, put depay as a second striker and have him spam shots. That's his best attribute and if he still can't deliver from there, sell then. Think he can still be a good high shot volume striker, just need to entrust somebody else with chance creation.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

It's hard to judge whether a player is truly shit or not as long as van Gaal is in charge. Every attacking player has regressed under him. Not just attackers, but also Schneiderlin, whose Southampton form was miles better and even Darmian, who started brightly. Of course, it could be the players, but a benefit of doubt is required when van Gaal is in charge. Only Shaw and Smalling have improved under him.

Would like to see how Memphis responds to Jose's management before writing him off. Being dropped and brainwashed with the "philosophy" can be bad if he is mentally unable to cope with it. Not like Herrera, who seems professional enough to take it on the chin.

Yesterday was not wholly Memphis' fault. Poor subs and bad tactics for over half a season made the game a must win. Otherwise 1 point would have been enough if we had beaten even one of Bournemouth, Norwich or Stoke.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

I really think Depay is a prospect, maybe having a piss-poor manager doesn't help him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Depay has been handled so horribly from the start.

We give him the #7 and seemingly attempt to build the team around him, playing off Rooney. It doesn't go well. Then Van Gaal starts hauling him off at HT in games before exiling him altogether. He came back and had a MOTM performance against Watford only to be subbed off at HT again the following game.

Basically we've put as much pressure on him as possible, before taking any confidence he had and methodically destroying it. He looked like an incredible talent at the start of the season. Raw but a huge threat. Now he looks more of a threat to his own defence. 

I'd send him on loan to a lower half/relegation threatened PL team next season. If he doesn't get a starting position or produce anything significant, then he needn't come back.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*

*Van Gaal ruined him after less than a handful of games. Same happened with Di Maria last season but I suppose he became a lost hope too and isn't killing it for PSG at all. Depay's super raw but he has potential. I wouldn't expect him to be the finished product at this point and I'm certain we didn't sign him expecting that. He started off well and then Van Gaal clearly totally killed him. It's pretty obvious from the stupid drop in form ever since he started hauling him off and picking on him as the excuse for every poor performance we lost in. Not pretending like he wasn't to blame or wasn't poor btw but he was quite clearly singled out over CERTAIN other players who were just as bad or worse but never got the same treatment. Now yeah it's a knock on him if he's a "needs to be loved" player but it's a bigger knock on Van Gaal for how he's handled him (and so many others). Plus let's not act like the beloved can do no wrong Mata isn't just as woeful at tracking back and letting players breeze past him going forward. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*

Depay is wank. I did label him the worst signing of the summer yesterday until I remembered Benteke and Danilo exist.

Another gem from Roberto Martinez in case anyone missed it:



> “I think you do not have a better English player. Technically, he is as good as you get. The way he executes, how he reads the game, for me he is one of the most sensational you are going to see in Premier League history.


That's not Paul Scholes he is referring too, it's TOM CLEVERLY

ique2


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: but who was defence*

While people should feel angry that Memphis hasn't been treated too well, there isn't too much to worry about? Lingard looks like a solid prospect (harder worker, too) and Martial has taken the left wing from Memphis anyway. Van Gaal hasn't treated him too well, but in his entire career, has he ever really given someone favourable treatment if they haven't carried themselves professionally? He gives you back as much as you give him. Which is really why he loves Rooney.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: but who was defence*

Depay playing for the u-21s tonight along with Januzaj.

Regarding his form i would say he is a confidence player, and van gaal has pretty much killed his confidnce, as has been the case with quite a few players and van gaal. Can't think of anyone, apart from Smalling, who has improved under van gaal.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: but who was defence*

He is a young promising talent, has a bad attitude but has potential, even if its not 100% the duty of LVG to correct that attitude he need to work on his man management, i dont rate him high, but by no means this is his level, he is young and he probabily needs to leave United, with LVG and next Mourinho i dont think he will grow as a player under those 2 managers


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: but who was defence*



united_07 said:


> Depay playing for the u-21s tonight along with Januzaj.
> 
> Regarding his form i would say he is a confidence player, and van gaal has pretty much killed his confidnce, as has been the case with quite a few players and van gaal. Can't think of anyone, apart from Smalling, who has improved under van gaal.


DDG, Blind, Ashley Young, Lingard, Bothright-Jackson. Could likely add Shaw in there if that injury didn't happen. Factor in the injuries that have disturbed the list too, like Jones (and Shaw).


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

I don't think it's a coincidence that all of the young defenders have done well under Van Gaal while nearly all they young attackers have struggled - Even Blackett managed to look competent at times and he's out of his depth in the SPL. 

Depay and Januzaj had been touted as two of the best young talents around, but they're both very expressive, aggressive players with the ball who are still very raw. It's no surprise they've struggled in Van Gaal's ridiculously rigid, possession orientated system - Their strengths are being negated because we the build up is so slow that we allow every team we play against to stay organised. Both have been managed horribly - Januzaj starts his 4th straight game and is then loaned out the same week, he was randomly in and out last season too and never given a chance to play himself into form. I think Martial was handled poorly too - Randomly switched to the LW after getting POTM as a striker. He's just been too good to fuck up as of yet.

Lingard will be a very good squad player. A bit like Park, he's got very good movement, gets into some good positions and will work hard. Don't see him ever being anything more than that. Depay has far more ability.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*

*How can you include CBJ there? Even though most of them are arguable (especially when crediting Van Gaal for them) the opposite list is much much larger and much much easier to credit to Van Gaal.

On the subject of CBJ I really like him. Hasn't looked too suspect defensively (nice positioning last night though) and has a fucking killer cross on him. No doubt he'll be out when Rojo is back though. Really no need for Rojo these days with him and McNair coming through imo.*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: but who was defence*

It is soon to include him but he hasn't looked suspect or out of place as of yet. He looks like he's had a season of professional football already.

But of course on the other side of the coin, you have every forward. And in purgatory, you have all the midfielders.

What helps United is that their defence is very young and have been bred very well by van Gaal. What helps their next coach is every forward is going to be hungry to prove that van Gaal bungled them, rather than their own negligence.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

OH WELL WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT, these STUPID Man Utd fans are finally realizing what I've been saying from the start - Depay is TRASH.

Btw, can someone explain to me why Adam Johnson is still allowed to play football? He's a PEDOPHILE (maybe). He TOUCHES KIDS (allegedly). None of them kids at Anfield on Sunday were safe, he could've molested any one of them. I hope Sunderland get deducted points if he's found guilty.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: but who was defence*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> OH WELL WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT, these STUPID Man Utd fans are finally realizing what I've been saying from the start - Depay is TRASH.
> 
> Btw, can someone explain to me why Adam Johnson is still allowed to play football? He's a PEDOPHILE (maybe). He TOUCHES KIDS (allegedly). None of them kids at Anfield on Sunday were safe, he could've molested any one of them. I hope Sunderland get deducted points if he's found guilty.


Why would he touch kids from _Liverpool?_


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defence*

I don't even care for this sport anymore.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*

Blind was embarrassing last night.

Smalling's form has plummeted since that Wolfsburg game, which was one of the worst individual defensive displays I've ever seen in a Champions League match. He was arguably TOTS worthy before Christmas.

I would give exactly zero credit to LVG for De Gea either.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: but who was defence*

Any time I get depressed at the fitba I think of what our Joey must be going through this season and life doesn't seem so shit anymore. 

Sucks for Happy, but that injury looked horrendous. Not hugely surprising it's a six-monther.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> OH WELL WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT, these STUPID Man Utd fans are finally realizing what I've been saying from the start - Depay is TRASH.
> 
> Btw, can someone explain to me why Adam Johnson is still allowed to play football? He's a PEDOPHILE (maybe). He TOUCHES KIDS (allegedly). None of them kids at Anfield on Sunday were safe, he could've molested any one of them. I hope Sunderland get deducted points if he's found guilty.


his trial is this week (?) so i guess we'll find out soon enough (unless it gets put back again to make it look even more dodgy). in objective fitba terms we're a better side creatively with him playing at least. but if he's guilty then there's NO CHANCE of him coming back. either way some closure would be nice b/c it feels like it's been ongoing forever. pretty sure it's coming up to a year


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*

Crazy that Chelsea may lose their two best players and manager from a title winning season in less than a year.

Having said that Hazard might stay if Madrids appeal is rejected although Terry looks gone now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

De Gea's best performances came in the Moyes season IMO (not crediting Davey either, more to do with giving him unnecessary work to do). That's when he established himself as the best keeper in the league. Only made one real mistake all season, in the league cup versus Sunderland iirc. 

Not that he's regressed or anything, but crediting LVG for improving him is weird.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defence*

I had accepted that this season was a total write off, since late November. But seeing Zouma progress so well was great. Just fuck it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*

De Gea was already a world class keeper at Atletico, even at that age, he wasn't an unknown quantity when they bought him. It was actually a big surprise seeing him flop for the first 6+ months, before he refound his form. United fans should enjoy him for as long as they can and pray this transfer ban on Madrid isn't pushed back. He is going to go down as one of the all time great keepers when he's retired.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

He also had a poor spell in his second season at United, where he was dropped for Lindegaard. It was only after the Spurs away game that season where he overcame his issues with commanding his area and being bullied when competing for high balls. Never looked back since then.

Obviously he was brilliant at Atletico and part of a team that had great success in Europe. Just that in the premier league there is more emphasis on lumping the ball into the box and being physical at set pieces and crosses.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*



united_07 said:


> Depay playing for the u-21s tonight along with Januzaj.


Depay playing well. Two good assists and is working hard. At least he isn't sulking. Januzaj looks like he's done his hamstring. Jones back playing too, he'll probably get injured.

Edit: Will Keane scores his fourth from an outrageous lob. May have just earned a promotion.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: but who was defence*

If Leicester win the league Gary Lineker has to present MOTD in his underpants. :moyes2 

Future Trunks is an expert I hear in future matters concerning underpants so maybe he should tell us now what will happen in the title race.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: but who was defence*

United u-21s win 7-0, they've been better to watch than the first team this season. Was always going to be tough for Norwich, looked like quite a young team for them against quite a few players for United with first team experience.

Pick of the goals was Keane's fourth


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696801971928305664


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

MURTY OUT

/sarcasm 

Nice technique, but our defending was Sunday league standard. Not sure how much you can take from these games.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Nerves starting to kick in about Sunday and it's only Monday night for goodness sake. The pessimist in me thinks that it's impossible for Man City to play so poorly two home games in a row, Spurs will always let you down and we haven't done the double over Manchester City since 2009/2010, funnily enough the last time we qualified for the Champions League. Something does feel different this year though, a belief that I haven't seen at Spurs before. No stand out world class talent in the past like we had with Bale, Modric, Berbatov, Klinsmann, Gascoigne, Hoddle etc. We have a team full of players who work part of a team, with no egos in place or want to leave.

I'm glad I won't be the one picking the team on Sunday because to be honest they all deserve a start. Lloris picks himself, he's captain and won us many points this season. Alderweireld and Wimmer continue their run with Vertonghen out injured, two starts and two cleansheets so far for Wimmer, he's settling in to the league very well. Davies started against Watford and looked very impressive but I would go with Danny Rose, just for his heart and desire in this sort of fixture, I think his pace can really help us width wise. Despite Walker being one of our most consistent and best performers this season, I find it hard to drop Trippier after his performance against Watford. He's more than capable of keeping line with the back four as well as causing problems with his crossing in the final third too. 

Midfield and attack picks itself really. Dembele and Dier being the two central midfielders and Lamela, Alli and Eriksen starting behind Kane. I guess you could make a claim for Son to start instead of Lamela but I feel at this moment in time Lamela works better within Pochettinos system, his pressing and defensive work is top drawer, probably the hardest worker in the team and I feel he's a lot more creative than Son. I think I'd be happy with Son coming off the bench in the second half and using his pace to cause Man Citys back four some problems.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Even though all logic points to Spurs doing well I just get the feeling City will win. They do have horror shows like they did against Leicester every now and then but they generally bounce back. Hope it's another LAMELA show like last time they met.

Would be hilarious if Spurs win and we beat Sunderland and there'd be 3 points between us. 

If we took CL football from Pep. :banderas

God I hope West Brom get sucked into relegation. They've been so damn dreadful this season even when they've been picking up point. Evans has been good for them but he's injured and they're struggling without him. They have probably the weakest starting XI in the league and have been reliant on going full Pulis-ball to compensate. 

Sunderland are making a serious fight of it and Newcastle should be too good to go down. Norwich are looking pretty fucked.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

West Brom, Sunderland and Aston Villa all going down would be ideal IMO. All 3 are dreadful every year yet always manage to stay up. Time to freshen things up.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

I think that's a fairly good shout about WBA having the weakest starting XI, it's at least a close race with ours. Myhill, Evans, Olsson, Yacob and Morrison would walk into our side. Berahino too but obviously Pulis doesn't start him. The rest is too close to call.

I think Pulis will keep them up, just based on his percentage play style. He's a master at grinding out points in a tough situation. Despite looking awful since December, they've picked up 11 points from their last 11 games, 6 from the last 6 and 5 from the previous 5. They're consistently picking up points. That's despite only keeping 2 clean sheets in the last 15 games, which is very unlike a Pulis team. Probably need another ten points maximum, unless one of the bottom three sides go on a silly run.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*



DENSPARK said:


> West Brom, Sunderland and Aston Villa all going down would be ideal IMO. All 3 are dreadful every year yet always manage to stay up. Time to freshen things up.


ur dreadful m8


it would be very much like us to go down after probably our best transfer window since the bruce era. i think if we manage to stay up this year Sam would do enough to keep us solid and safe for a few seasons and maybe build a base to finally progress from. so this is probably the year our luck runs out. unless we have our usual spike in form in the last few games. the game at St James Park is probably crucial for both sides and i hate it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

We're going down. For real this time. No John Carver around to save us this year.

Sunderland are basically the turd that just won't flush and I think they'll survive again. Us, Norwich and Villa to go.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Tyne-Wear derbies in the championship :banderas 


No chance do Newcastle go down though, their squad is surely strong enough to counter the McLaren factor.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: but who was defence*

Shows how much some ex-professionals know, David James saying he only remembers one goal being Mignolets fault, and he has massive potential and always looks confident. Like how earlier on in the season he was saying Romero brings more to the team that de Gea does. Clueless.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defence*

Footballers have an odd view on things. I'm not sure how legit it is but there's a thing going around which is apparently where Pirlo has stated what he thinks is the best XI in the Prem. Ivanovic is in it. Not exactly backing him putting Toure in there either. I'm assuming he's not basing it on current form anyway. Either that or its total bollocks made up by a journalist that Pirlo will never find out about.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

So liverpool are out :haha


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: but who was defence*










Insult to injury....literally


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defence*

i see so much of andy caroll in benteke man


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*



Cliffy said:


> So liverpool are out :haha


Not really a surprise when we played a bunch of our youth players. We've played 40 games already this season, easily more than every other prem club, we've got a massive injury toll, getting knocked out of the FA Cup is hardly the worst thing in the world. 



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i see so much of andy caroll in benteke man


Nah, Benteke makes Andy Carroll look like a great buy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Benteke is a better player than he's looking right now. Although he's always been streaky. It's probably pretty obvious to him the manager doesn't fancy him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defence*

Liverpool really are the gift that keeps on giving :lol


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

It's all Rodgers fault for buying shit player mate. Klopp will show how genius he is next season like he smashed Man City last year.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

ADAM JOHNSON HAS PLEADED GUILTY TO TOUCHING KIDS

HOPEFULLY THE FA DOES THE RIGHT THING AND DEDUCTS 10 POINTS FROM SUNDERLAND, PLUS A £50 MILLION FINE


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Adam Johnson is going down in more ways than one bama4

#GoingDownForNoncing


----------



## harrypatel (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*

Ha Ha..Nice one @BkB Hulk


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Looks like Sunderland will be seen as the team of paedos now :cry

Instead of their true calling as the team that's shit at football :cry


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

I guess they will sack him. Maybe we can finally win a game vs them now he won't be playing


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defence*

why was rush humbled tho ?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

I hope he plays in the Tyne-Wear Derby and a mascot pulls a Charlie Morgan with Hazard esque stunt and tries to get him sent-off before the match for touching her in the tunnel (that's not a euphamism either).


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Phil Gartside has died of cancer


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS CRIIIIIIIIIIISIS*



harrypatel said:


> Ha Ha..Nice one @BkB Hulk


What


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Liverpool have scrapped the £77 tickets for next season after the walkout at the weekend.

Absolutely bob on and welcome news for everyone. People are so quick to play up rivalries they can't recognise a genuine achievement when it's right in front of them. If people had sense they'd do the same the next time their club tries to hike prices, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defence*

Rush humbled?!

:woo

Celebrate with me brothers

Now that Rush, Bulk, and Moz are dead, its safe to say we are eliminating everything scouse in 2016. Last but not least: DA.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

da isn't really scouse tbf


also the fact they legit held off aj11's trial for so long only for him to plead guilty (to some of it) is kinda laughable. and majorly fucked if he ends up being convicted of it all. but i guess we'll find that out soon enough


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*



Shepard said:


> da isn't really scouse tbf


the aussies definitely are though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Adam Johnson has officially been sacked now.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: but who was defence*



Dell said:


> I guess they will sack him. Maybe we can finally win a game vs them now he won't be playing


Called it.



> Club statement from Sunderland AFC.
> In light of Adam Johnson's guilty pleas, the club has today terminated his contract with immediate effect.
> The club will make no further comment.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Good call from Sunderland. I thought he would maybe just get the Victor Valdes treatment: Frozen out and forced to play with the kids.

Wait a minute :hmm:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Called it.


I called the first part, now let me be right about the second.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

^we still have defoe m8

i guess it supports the reports that the club were expecting him to plead not guilty in line with his denial of the entire thing since it first came about. in light of that changing there wasn't really any other choice to make. it at least means the thing can play out now and we have no involvement in it. playing man utd on saturday should be our main concern anyway


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*



DENSPARK said:


> Good call from Sunderland. I thought he would maybe just get the Victor Valdes treatment: Frozen out and forced to play with the kids.
> 
> Wait a minute :hmm:


*Valdes wished he was that lucky - http://www.thesportbible.com/articl...ed-for-his-safety-at-manchester-united-090216

Edit: Wait I just got it :mcbain*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*



Seabs said:


> *Valdes wished he was that lucky - http://www.thesportbible.com/articl...ed-for-his-safety-at-manchester-united-090216
> 
> Edit: Wait I just got it :mcbain*


Valdes' treatment at United was so cold from LVG :mj2 Savage bastard! :cry


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defence*



Rockhead said:


> Rush humbled?!
> 
> :woo
> 
> ...


forgetting someone?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: but who was defence*

Yes, Hank Scorpio and Flanjawi. Thanks m8. :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Saw a tweet about Adidas sacking Johnson as well and someone commenting on the missed marketing opportunity of having him play in Predator boots :banderas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defence*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Saw a tweet about Adidas sacking Johnson as well and someone commenting on the missed marketing opportunity of having him play in Predator boots :banderas


#topbantz there


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: but who was defence*

There was another one about moving to United to play with people who are Young and Keane.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: but who was defence*

He's got baby shampoo named after him, I can't believe this wasn't noticed years ago.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: but who was defence*



Vader said:


> He's got baby shampoo named after him, I can't believe this wasn't noticed years ago.


#nomoretears


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698122601185603585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698127396470390784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698129575138738177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698155264726462464


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: but who was defence*

If Leicester win on Sunday the title might be their's for the taking.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

all the details coming out of the johnson trial are just grim & disturbing


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Nerves have been crazy all week. As we get closer to the match, they're just getting worse Not nerves of a battering like Man City have supplied to us at the Etihad over recent years but a feel of excitement. 

This could be a match where Spurs can either go out there, play as well as we know we can and give Man City a terrible team, limiting their time on the ball, pressing them into submission and making sure we take the opportunities that come our way. We have a pretty damn good away record this season and a win would really send a statement. But we are also likely to get a Man City coming off the back of a loss with a lot of fire in their belly to get a win. Should be a cracking match.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Costa getting his nose broke :haha


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defence*

two massive games this weekend with Arsenal/Leicester and Tottenham/Man City, title picture will get a shake up after it no matter what

oh and we've got to beat Sunderland, we've been slightly better lately, so hope that continues


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defence*



Renegade™ said:


> two massive games this weekend with Arsenal/Leicester and Tottenham/Man City, *title picture will get a shake up after it no matter what*
> 
> oh and we've got to beat Sunderland, we've been slightly better lately, so hope that continues


What if two draws occur? :mj


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defence*

then you'll still be a smug but sadly correct individual :jay


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defence*

Happy with the line-up, though I'd have preferred Herrera over Morgan. Ideally both, but Morgan is not as good at pulling the strings as Carrick.

We will probably beat Sunderland easily on current form, but with our luck, will still be 4 points off top 4, 5 counting GD, once the top 4 teams inevitably draw their games.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Schneiderlin needs a big game. Strange decision regarding, his management has been absolutely bizarre this season. Persisted with in terrible form and dropped after an excellent performance. He's unpopular but we play far more attacking football when he plays, Schneiderlin has to do more.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: but who was defence*

Sacking the kiddy fiddler in their team has really galvanised this Sunderland team and their fans.

Pack of fucking cunts. Enjoy the Championship.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

We must be due a spawny goal. Sunderland and Bournemouth seem to have had plenty this season.



Shepard said:


> all the details coming out of the johnson trial are just grim & disturbing


As annoying as it already was, "lol" has pretty much been ruined for good now :argh:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: but who was defence*

An unacceptable and boring, pointless and needless possession-based display those first 35 minutes from United where we created very little. Philosophy. Darmian was trash and now back on the scrap heap with ANOTHER injury, Lingard has been awful especially with his passing; Carrick can't even make a basic pass and is playing with no awareness, no speed or tempo, Smalling is continuing his poor form, Schneiderlin has done nothing of note and Rooney has been anonymous and Sunderland have pretty much dominated that first half and should have been up by 2 goals. Yet a moment of class from Martial, our best threat going forward means we're level. Philosophy.

Things need to drastically improve second half as we can't afford to drop anymore points. The players will probably fall asleep at LVG's team talk when he reiterates we had most possession. Just threaten to drop your pants and show your otter penis LVG if they lose that might motivate them.

Mata and Martial have played well though.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: but who was defence*

Draw is of no use even if we sneak in a late winner, so what to speak of a loss. Top 4 is gone, but the writing was on the wall in December itself, so no surprise. Even Big Sam or Pulis can out-think van Gaal.

Philosophy Football was certainly back with a vengeance in the first half, never expected us to regress. Blame not wholly on van Gaal for the first goal, but this team has absolutely no chemistry and don't seem to be receiving adequate tactical instructions.

Silver lining is that Mourinho is a cert for the summer. But he's got his work cut out to pad up the squad with some ballsy players as opposed to the current bunch of wallflowers. With no CL to boot. Hopefully 16/17 will be a real season of transition as opposed to the false dawn under van Gaal. And hopefully Dave thinks of Jose as a winner and does not leave for Madrid as well.

I just have a wild dream that van Gaal can still win the FA Cup and go out on a high, but fat chance of that happening.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: but who was defence*

#LVGOUT .

That is all that needs to be said after that asinine, shambolic, dire, slow, gutless second half performance.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

It's actually amusing how shit we are :lol

LVG please just fuck off already. The fact we are 5th just shows how appalling the premier league is this year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Congrats to Sunderland. They have a huge chance of getting out of this now.

Pathetic performance from United, players didn't even look bothered at the end. Smalling, Carrick, Rooney were a fucking disgrace.

CL hopes are completely gone, we had to make the change at Christmas. Congrats Ed, you creep little fuck. He should be gone along with Van Gaal. Martial aside, all the summer signings have flopped miserably. 

Can't wait until this season is done with. He wont be sacked, we'll get another "response" from the team which will carry on this cycle of pain.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Think I would rather just finish 7th now. Europa League is absolute aids.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: but who was defence*

and to think liverpool lost to this trash 2 times this season..


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Van Gaal is football genius. Moyes should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Adebayors goal was the first from a Palace striker in open play this season, apparently.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: but who was defence*

disgraceful and painful performance, really do hope Mourinho comes in the summer as anything would be better than this trash LVG has served up this season


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

played really really well today. like the city game but actually getting the result we deserved. the january signings have just added quality to the side and it helps keep the pressure off the likes of defoe. khazri was fantastic, kone is a rock and ndoye had his first good game today. did well and held the ball up canny, we defended well for the most part too and its a shame that we conceded after mannone did so well to save the initial shot. 

second half we were definitely the better side and i can't recall us ever having that many shots vs utd. lvg breaking more records with us beating them at the sol for the first time (in the league anyway). wooooo. now we need to ideally pick up a win from either west ham or palace in our next two to continue this. good to win going into a break in the fixtures tho, plus it allows us to get the likes of lens back to fitness and hopefully defoes hamstring worry clears up. 



Silent Alarm said:


> Sacking the kiddy fiddler in their team has really galvanised this Sunderland team and their fans.
> 
> Pack of fucking cunts. Enjoy the Championship.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

2-0 up with Bournemouth and Swansea losing, just to throw it away.

We simply don't have enough quality and look like we deserve to go down.

What a great day for Sunderland.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defence*

1-0 typical Pulis


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: but who was defence*

The best league in the world where none wins therefore its a "close race", what a 2nd half complete disaster, and Smalling oh Smalling a few people thought you were on the path of becoming WC.

How does United is even on 5th place, Liverpool, Southampton and the West Ham, can drop United to 8th place if somehow they win 2 or 3 matches


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Laughable that anyone thought WBA would go down. Been consistently picking up points all season. Pulis simply doesn't get relegated.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Villa, Norwich and Bournemouth are relegated I think. Sunderland will pull their typical trademark and Newcastle are too big to let themselves relegated.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Newcastle United; the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: but who was defence*

Other than him succeeding the worst manager in PL history making him look better, I have literally no idea how Steve McClaren is employed. It's not just knee-jerk because of them losing to last year's champions, but they've been terrible all season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

It's not a knee-jerk, they've been utter gash most of the season. They could have legitimately lost by 7/8 when they played Everton recently.

Considering the money Newcastle have spent, plus the idea that they had a squad good enough for mid-table, McClaren must be putting in one of the worst managerial performances in prem history relative to teams outside the top 6/7. He's also a member of the club's board, so has a large amount of control over how the club is run.

Even if he keeps them up, he's had a terrible season.

I'm assuming he's only hung on to the job this far because of the Spurs and Liverpool results.

Mike Ashley is a fucking idiot if he doesn't sack him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

All that money :haha

Years of frugality from fatty being proven right


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken McClaren did decent job at Middlesbrough. Have no idea why he keeps being failure since England job.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

He did a very good job with Boro. Was backed to the hilt by Steve Gibson mind you, not that it seems to be making a difference for tufty atm...

He also did really well in his first spell with FC Twente and was excellent in his first 18 months with Derby, so hasn't been a complete failure since failing to take the golden generation to Euro 2008. Defintely had a few fuck ups though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: but who was defence*



Cliffy said:


> All that money :haha
> 
> Years of frugality from fatty being proven right


Indeed, ASTUTE ASHLEY being proven right in the same way GOOD GUY VINCENT TAN was ridiculed by Cardiff fans and then was proven right over Mackay and has now wiped a huge chunk of the clubs debt off.

Fans are lucky to have these sort of owners in English football. No Peter Lim's giving their mates jobs.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Just a shame for Cardiff fans that Tan has picked some absolute duds for the job since sacking Mackay. A bit like Ashley after Pardew left.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: but who was defence*

Tan really is a good guy. I remember when he said if Cardiff fans didn't want to be red, then he'd sell the club and build a red club somewhere else :clap


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Hoping for an Arsenal/Leicester draw and a Spurs win today - should put into a good position going into our next league game at home to out of form Swansea. 

Will probably end up getting Arsenal and Man City wins - but I won't be too disheartened. Top four was our aim in the summer and we are on course. It is better to fail aiming high than to succeed aiming low.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: but who was defence*

With McClaren, it's like its one step forward, two steps back tbh.

That Twente title win was fantastic though I have to say.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Why do these EPL refs keep giving the business to Arsenal? Vardy ran into Monreal there and dived. This is pathetic.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Arsenal haven't won when trailing at HT in 28 matches going back to October 2010.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*

Martin Atkinson is just atrocious. He has done nothing to justify employment let alone be given these big matches. How do English fans tolerate these same god-awful, possibly corrupted refs year after year? Seems like there is no turnover.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*



Laser Rey said:


> Why do these EPL refs keep giving the business to Arsenal? Vardy ran into Monreal there and dived. This is pathetic.


Was penalty


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*



Cliffy said:


> Was penalty


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Contact completely manufactured by Vardy with dramatic flailing on the end. No extra leg movement by Monreal. What is wrong with you?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*



Laser Rey said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Contact completely manufactured by Vardy with dramatic flailing on the end. No extra leg movement by Monreal. What is wrong with you?


Was Smart Penalty

Anyways your record goalscorer just said it was a penalty


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*



Cliffy said:


> Was Smart Penalty
> 
> Anyways your record goalscorer just said it was a penalty


Powerful argument.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: but who was defence*









:mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: but who was defence*

Poor Leicester but delighted for Danny.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

So Welbeck's accomplishments since he left United - knocked us out of the FA Cup last year, now will help City nick the title this season by whittling down Leicester's lead.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

The right side won. Leicester will have a hell of a time recovering mentally from a defeat like that.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

That's my fear for Leicester, wouldn't be surprised to see them struggle in the next few games and slowly slide down to 4th. It would be gutting to see them come this far and end up not winning it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

*Heartbreakingly predictable. Thought Atkinson gave into home advantage pressure at the start of the second after giving the first penalty. Winless argument but I think at least one of the Mahrez and Simpson decisions go Leicester's way if he isn't coming under fire from all angles by the home team and if that happens Leicester get at least a point. Chuffed for Welbz though. Fantastic match.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Arsenal still have the hardest run in out of all the teams in the top four in my opinion - The game between Spurs/Man City is massive now. I think looking at it the Arsenal win is the best result for Spurs and Man City and one of those teams will want to capitalize on Leicester dropping the points with a win - we should see one hell of a game. Neither team sit back so it should be 100mph and survival of the fittest.

It'll be interesting to see how Man City react after last weeks result and see if the inexperienced Spurs team can continue to cope with the pressure.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Fuck Arsenal.

I really hope this doesn't harm Leicester's confidence going forward. It shouldn't do as they still played well, but it's a test of their mentality now tbh.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

To think Villa comfortably beat us last week. They're absolutely pathetic.

Liverpool obviously look an infinitely better team with Sturridge though.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

The right result in the first game, Arsenal did enough to win it but left it awfully late. Leicester might be feeling aggrieved they didn't get another penalty though.

Villa are just so bad :lol 

Looking forward to City/Spurs, if both teams go for it, should be a great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



> "Daniel Sturridge has picked up a slight knock, believed to be a thigh injury and is expected to be out for another couple of weeks. The England striker only returned to first team action this past weekend, so it's a blow to the individual and to #LFC"


Expecting to read something of that ilk come Tuesday or something. When he's fit he's our best striker and on his day, is still one of the best goalscorers in the country. So it's a quandary to keep him long term or not. 

We can't go through this every season though, so.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

remi gaillard out


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Aston Villa are really fucking bad. How is it even possible to put together a team this bad with the funding the Premier League gets?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



DENSPARK said:


> Aston Villa are really fucking bad. How is it even possible to put together a team this bad with the funding the Premier League gets?


Answer: Randy Lerner trying to cut costs and sell the club.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dat. Guy. Welbz.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Brock said:


> I really hope this doesn't harm Leicester's confidence going forward. It shouldn't do as they still played well, but it's a test of their mentality now tbh.


I would be stunned if it doesn't. Their belief and relentlessness are a big part of their success. It's simply human nature for a loss like that to deflate you and stick in your mind the next few times you take the pitch. Especially considering that they have had to hear about how they weren't good enough to keep this up, it's liable to creep in their mind that maybe those critics could be right.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

calling it now, liverpool will finish above us


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

so they are teams even worse than sunderland huh..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Don't worry Hams, this time next year we'll be the ones handing out 5/6 nil beatings to poverty cunts like Burton Albion, instead of receiving them.

































































Or not :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Andre said:


> Answer: Randy Lerner trying to cut costs and sell the club.


A chairman that puts their own interests before the club's interest is the worst :no:. Feel for Villa because they are probably a top half Premier League club based on their size.

Similar thing going on in Scotland with Dundee United at the moment, but I'm not complaining about that :evil


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Why Ranieri subbed off Mehrez I never know :mj


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

2-1 to Spurs. Going above Arsenal again. Pochettino is a serious threat to St Totteringham's Day.

A title race between Leicester, Arsenal and Spurs in Feb coupled with the Chelsea and (sadly) United implosions, Klopp joining Liverpool and Watford doing so well has made for an eventful season.

Will be a very boring end though if City do manage to nick the title in the end.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

clattenbent motm. fucking disgusting that once again this showman is allowed to influence a result as heavily as he did.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

That save by Lloris at the end though.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Fancy Spurs for the league now, but with their bottle jobbing of recent years it's hard to say. Certainly their best chance in a long time.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Sliver C said:


> 2-1 to Spurs. Going above Arsenal again. Pochettino is a serious threat to St Totteringham's Day.
> 
> A title race between Leicester, Arsenal and Spurs in Feb coupled with the Chelsea and (sadly) United implosions, Klopp joining Liverpool and Watford doing so well has made for an eventful season.
> 
> *Will be a very boring end though if City do manage to nick the title in the end.*





DENSPARK said:


> *Fancy Spurs for the league now*, but with their bottle jobbing of recent years it's hard to say. Certainly their best chance in a long time.


#AnyoneButCity 

I really hope Leicester don't get their morale crushed but I was expecting them to trip at one point or another, can't say I'm shocked.

Spurs winning the league might happen sooner than I thought.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Amazing resolve shown by Spurs to win it. 

They really do look a different animal under Poch, even from that first game at Old Trafford - They're away record since then is unbelievable. Alderweireld might be the signing of the season, would walk into any team in the league. Thought he was superb today again. They have a far better squad than they're giving credit for. The full backs last week, Wimmer coming in for Vertonghen, Lamela/Son/Chadli as options all contributing and doing well. Aside from strikers they're pretty stacked and they're all seemingly in form. 

Lovely bit of play by Lamela at the end. Surprised he didn't start considering he was MOTM against City earlier in the year. Delighted to see him coming good. 

They're 11/4 right now. Pretty good odds and definitely going to stick a few quid on. Will be very interesting to see how they approach the Europa.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

I think poch has done a really good job at Spurs and probably overachieved a little bit points wise so far, but the fact that teams like them and Leicester are in the title race is completely down to the failings of others.

Only Leicester have 2 ppg or better so far this season. It's quite conceivable that the title will be won with 80 points or less this season. Over a whole season that's (2 ppg) usually only enough to get you 3rd or 4th, sometimes not even that.

Unless one of the top four goes on a mental run from now until the end of the season, we're going to have a proper winner by default (well unless it's Leicester, they deserve all the praise in the world if they win it for obvious reasons). Arsenal, City, United, Liverpool (lol) and Chelsea have all underachieved to varying degrees this season. 

I'm expecting the title race to become a far more exclusive club next season with better managers settling in at the big clubs. I'd include Liverpool in that, but who knows with their wacky transfer committee carrying on with their moneyball shenanigans. Squad is a fair bit away atm anyway.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> #AnyoneButCity
> 
> I really hope Leicester don't get their morale crushed but I was expecting them to trip at one point or another, can't say I'm shocked.
> 
> Spurs winning the league might happen sooner than I thought.


I think the cruel manner in which Leicester lost could have some serious physiological effects on them. I hope I'm wrong but I think this could be it for their title challenge.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Another loss for Man Shitty, loving it.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

































































































































This title race though :datass



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Don't worry Hams, this time next year we'll be the ones handing out 5/6 nil beatings to poverty cunts like Burton Albion, instead of receiving them.


I would take a midtable finish in the Championship next season right now if it was offered.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

:dance2 :dance2 :dance2 POSITIVE GOAL DIFFERENCE :dance2 :dance2 :dance2

Just goes to show the difference a competent striker can make to a side in this era of clown defenders in the Prem

A fit Sturridge all season and we're probably comfortably Top 4

A fit Aguero all season and City are probably comfortably in 1st 

You can point to the defenses being shite (us all the time, and City without Kompany) but they'd probably still win games 4-3 or whatever

If I was a striker in some other European league and not at Bayern, Barca, Real, Atletico etc, I'd try to move to a big club in England and just go balls deep on these jokers


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Spurs are gonna win the league. 

But I'll be absolutely motherfucked in the motherfucking goddamn fucking face if Danny Welbeck didn't put THIS GUY right through the fucking ceiling. 

Welcome home, Daniel. Oh, how we've missed thee. :drose


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Toby Alderweireld has now committed just 7 fouls in 26 Premier League games this season - one every 334 minutes.

To put that in perspective. Yaya Toure made about 7 fouls today without getting booked.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Top punditry on MOTD2, there. Somebody put Timmy Sherwood back in the fucking bin already. Danny Murphy deserves the sea. 

Alderweireld is legit. Would be totally fine with us Sol Campbelling him.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Kiz said:


> clattenbent motm. fucking disgusting that once again this showman is allowed to influence a result as heavily as he did.


Yaya should have been given two yellows in the first 20 minutes, Clattenburg was shit for both teams.

In any event the soft penalty makes up for 2012 when Balotelli stamped on Parker's head and went on the score the winner.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

yes it makes up for something 4 years ago.

bad officiating is bad officiating. and clattenbent seems to be a central figure when it comes to our games. every single time its all about him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Yaya should have been given two yellows in the first 20 minutes, Clattenburg was shit for both teams.
> 
> *In any event the soft penalty makes up for 2012 when Balotelli stamped on Parker's head and went on the score the winner.*


Most ridiculous thing I've read in here in a long time.

City losing yesterday was crap. I don't care much for them at all and that's exactly the reason why them winning the title doesn't bother me. I want Leicester to win it this year, but City were a good 'insurance policy' to have around to stop Arsenal or Spurs from TAINTING that trophy. But seems that is over now...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

I like Clattenburg.

Certainly more than Kiz or Joel. Good day of football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

well he's a cunt who's wrong all the time, so figures.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Kiz said:


> well he's a cunt who's wrong all the time, so figures.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Alderweireld is legit. Would be totally fine with us Sol Campbelling him.












soon


----------



## MICHAEL OWEN WF (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Both Man Utd and Man City fans unhappy about the results on the weekend, but tell you what, had both teams won they would have been a lot happier.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Top gimmick lad


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

O WISE MICKY OWEN


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Agreed, Michael. I feel as though City might've gotten a point if they'd managed to score another goal. They were never going to get anything out of the game when they had less goals than the opposition. Bad management from Manuel, IMO. He should've realised this. Oh well, it's Pep's problem now. Pellegrini's already stripped and halfway to town, anyway. 

---

Cannot wait for Petr Cech to lift the Premier League trophy for the first time, then take off his wee bunnet* to reveal the words "FUCK JOEY FROM WRESTLINGFORUM" on his forehead, written in salt extracted from the glorious tears of Jose Mourinho, our very own Joey and Rockhead and maybe his Taylor Swift cutout as well. Then every Arsenal player takes a selfie including Flamini if he's allowed and somewhere in Cork Roy Keane garrottes a kangaroo with a selfie stick. Oh, what a lovely day. 





*this is what we call Petr's helmet in Scotland. Football is fitba, and helmet is bunnet. Henceforth, this is the fitba and bunnets thread.


----------



## MICHAEL OWEN WF (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Tell you what though Best Looking Cunt in Porn, football is a simple game. You attack and defend! You're aiming to score as many goals as you can whilst also trying to concede as little as you can and at the end of it, you hope you have more goals than the opposition. City and United simply didn't stick to that formula, they gave away goals and didn't score enough. Alternatively, Sunderland and Spurs played really well and they deserved their wins but the Manchester teams will be bitterly disappointed.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Joel said:


> Most ridiculous thing I've read in here in a long time.


You're not allowed to stamp on someone, it's a red card. We were in the title race that season up until that awful decision.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



MICHAEL OWEN WF said:


> Tell you what though Best Looking Cunt in Porn, football is a simple game. You attack and defend! You're aiming to score as many goals as you can whilst also trying to concede as little as you can and at the end of it, you hope you have more goals than the opposition. City and United simply didn't stick to that formula, they gave away goals and didn't score enough. Alternatively, Sunderland and Spurs played really well and they deserved their wins but the Manchester teams will be bitterly disappointed.


You're spot on, Michael. I didn't watch the United game because I was sorting my teabags into colour-coded tins (I cannot abide people who mix Tetley and Typhoo like absolute savages), but on the City game, if that Yaya Toure free kick had gone in then you're looking at a totally different game. It would literally be a different score line and City would've had another goal. I do think they were unlucky with the penalty decision, but then that's down to the official and he's the man with the whistle at the end of the day. Lloris tipping that ball at the end just as Otamendi was about to put his head on it was vital as well. If he didn't do that and Otamendi nodded it home, that changes the game massively. They wouldn't have lost the game and instead they'd have drawn it. This is football, though, and if you can't score as many as or more than the opposition then you won't get anything out of the game. Unless it's a cup tie with aggregates and away goals rules, but this was the Barclay's Premier League, and that's not how it works in that scenario.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



bálorisayiddo said:


> I don't know if you're new to football or not but you can't stamp on someone, it's a red card. We were in the title race that season up until that awful decision.


in january. it definitely wasnt dropping points to stoke at home, sunderland away, losing to norwich and qpr, drawing with villa and finishing 20 points off the pace. yeah, it was definitely 1 event in january.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Kiz said:


> in january. it definitely wasnt dropping points to stoke at home, sunderland away, losing to norwich and qpr, drawing with villa and finishing 20 points off the pace. yeah, it was definitely 1 event in january.


Redknapp gave up after that and started whoring himself to the FA. Don't get me wrong i'm angry at that too, but title races are about momentum and a win would've given us that.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



MICHAEL OWEN WF said:


> Both Man Utd and Man City fans unhappy about the results on the weekend, but tell you what, had both teams won they would have been a lot happier.


This gimmick has potential :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

I think Michael Owen might be a Doctor from Jupiter, some time in the past or present. At least I hope it is.

Sad thing is that discussion with him and Andy was probably more insightful than a large amount of the drivel that is posted in these threads.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Redknapp gave up after that and started whoring himself to the FA. Don't get me wrong i'm angry at that too, but title races are about momentum and a win would've given us that.


Lolz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Redknapp gave up after that and started whoring himself to the FA. Don't get me wrong i'm angry at that too, but title races are about momentum and a win would've given us that.


sorry, but lads, it's tottenham was in full effect. typical spursy. they tagged along and then when the pressure arrived, shit themselves and the bed they lie in.


----------



## MICHAEL OWEN WF (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> You're spot on, Michael. I didn't watch the United game because I was sorting my teabags into colour-coded tins (I cannot abide people who mix Tetley and Typhoo like absolute savages), but on the City game, if that Yaya Toure free kick had gone in then you're looking at a totally different game. It would literally be a different score line and City would've had another goal. I do think they were unlucky with the penalty decision, but then that's down to the official and he's the man with the whistle at the end of the day. Lloris tipping that ball at the end just as Otamendi was about to put his head on it was vital as well. If he didn't do that and Otamendi nodded it home, that changes the game massively. They wouldn't have lost the game and instead they'd have drawn it. This is football, though, and if you can't score as many as or more than the opposition then you won't get anything out of the game. Unless it's a cup tie with aggregates and away goals rules, but this was the Barclay's Premier League, and that's not how it works in that scenario.


Couldn't have said it better myself (although probably said it with a lot less words tbh with you). Utd had the same problem, if that De Gea own goal doesn't go in, then it's a different game. Can't blame the goalie though, it was a powerful header from a close range and it's always going to be scrambly, but for me, I think De Gea should have done better. You're looking at a 1-1 scoreline if that doesn't go in and it's Man utd, always capable of a late goal, could have scored and it would have been 2-1. Would have been a different game but who knows Jeff?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Wonder if Leicester not having a game for 2 weeks will affect them in anyway? I know sometimes after a tough loss it's always better to get into a game as soon as possible but they will now have 2 weeks to dwell on that loss and their next game is up against a team desperate for points in Norwich who will do all they can to get points, knowing full well how Leicester are going to play - or they could just put it to the back of their minds and smash Norwich, I suppose we'll see.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Erik. said:


> Wonder if Leicester not having a game for 2 weeks will affect them in anyway? I know sometimes after a tough loss it's always better to get into a game as soon as possible but they will now have 2 weeks to dwell on that loss and their next game is up against a team desperate for points in Norwich who will do all they can to get points, knowing full well how Leicester are going to play - or they could just put it to the back of their minds and smash Norwich, I suppose we'll see.


I suppose it could affect them psychologically, but it depends if they are aiming for the title or they're just happy to stay in the top four.

I do think the break is good for them. The amount of intensity and work rate in their game is likely to cause fatigue. A break would do them well, I think.

I'm not sure how they'll fare against Norwich, if Neil just has them sit back and defend they could end up with a point. Leicester play best against sides that are set up to go for the win.


----------



## MICHAEL OWEN WF (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Erik. said:


> Wonder if Leicester not having a game for 2 weeks will affect them in anyway? I know sometimes after a tough loss it's always better to get into a game as soon as possible but they will now have 2 weeks to dwell on that loss and their next game is up against a team desperate for points in Norwich who will do all they can to get points, knowing full well how Leicester are going to play - or they could just put it to the back of their minds and smash Norwich, I suppose we'll see.


I think Leceister not having a game off will definitely only be a positive, gives them a chance to recharge their batteries going forward but I do wonder if they'll be a little rusty when they get back. But they just have to focus on taking each game as it comes. If they can win their next few every single Premier League game they've got next, I think they might feel they've got a real good chance of pushing for that league title place.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

We could try sitting back because O'Neil and Tettey (think his suspension is over now anyway) should both be available to start. We had a few games at the end of last year (plus the Southampton win) where they played as a double defensive pivot in front of a compact back four and we actually looked solid and didn't concede many goals. 

Without both playing, our defence is far too poor to sit deep and defend most of the match because they're all easily beaten without constant protection. They all also tend to make either unforced errors or mistakes under very little pressure, which is only exacerbated when you spend most of the match defending and don't have a midfield to do your job for you.

It's no coincidence that we've struggled badly and conceded loads of goals over the last six games since Gary O'Neil's red card vs Stoke. Since then either one or both of O'Neil and Tettey have been unavailable due to suspension or illness. We've obviously got other central midfielders, but the likes of Howson and Dorrans are utter fannys and lack the steel or tactical discipline (Noble's goal on Saturday was a prime example of this) to sit and do a job for the team. Mulumbu is more box to box but has played there in the past, yet unfortunately he has looked a shell of his former self since returning from a fractured metatarsal which ruled him out of the first ten games or so. Just hasn't got up to speed at all.

Obviously Leicester are great at harassing players that dawdle on the ball, so it's still a concern regardless of how we set up cos , ya know, we're shit.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Man U, actually went in for Debuchy. Really. 

Pool grab Matip on a free, not bad.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Matip is dreadful.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Debuchy's been a whinging ballsack since he got dropped for the far more handsome Hector Bellerin and said Arsene lied to him about playing time or some such horse shit. I mean, there's really no way Hector gets dropped for a guy that's looked dodgy every time he's played this season. Cech needs to welly him with his bunnet. Maybe he'll get his shit together after that.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Vader said:


> Matip is dreadful.


Free, 24.

They'll make a profit. I heard they have 2mil to find from some ticket loss, or something..


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Vader said:


> Matip is dreadful.


Really is, but like wkd said, he's 24 and on a free. He's athletic and has potential. This is the only reason Schalke have played him as much as they have, because they hope he'll bloom into Boateng. Chances are low it happens but even if he flops, he can be flogged back to the BuLi for a profit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Paul Parker has come out and said that Tim Sherwood would be a better fit at Man Utd than Jose Mourinho would.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Isn't the first time Parker has talked absolute bollocks


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Vader said:


> Isn't the first time Parker has talked absolute bollocks


What else has he said? I could do with a laugh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Goku said:


> Really is, but like wkd said, he's 24 and on a free. He's athletic and has potential. This is the only reason Schalke have played him as much as they have, because they hope he'll bloom into Boateng. Chances are low it happens but even if he flops, he can be flogged back to the BuLi for a profit.


surprised Schalke have even played him much considering they have Howedes and Nastasic


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

@*Renegade™*

Should look at their Injury Records.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Goku said:


> @*Renegade™*
> 
> Should look at their Injury Records.


I see, given that they probably should've held on to Papadopoulos in hindsight?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Rooney out 2 months (knee injury), back to no.9 martial?


----------



## MICHAEL OWEN WF (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Man Utd have a lot of injuries. I bet Louis Van Gaal isn't happy, his job is on the line, this will only add more problems b/c with more injuries means less players to pick from.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



kimino said:


> Rooney out 2 months (knee injury), back to no.9 martial?


Fellaini up front probably...


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

After LVG and United fall in Denmark, i read this stat, didnt knew about this.

Unbeaten home league record
Between 23 February 2002 and 2 April 2011, Mourinho went 150 home league matches unbeaten: 38 (W36–D2) with Porto, 60 (W46–D14) with Chelsea, 38 (W29–D9) with Internazionale and 14 (W14–D0) with Real Madrid. The run was broken by Sporting de Gijón on 2 April 2011, when they defeated Real Madrid 1–0 at the Santiago Bernabéu Stadium in La Liga. After the match, Mourinho entered Gijón's dressing room and congratulated them. His only prior home league defeat had come when Porto lost 3–2 to Beira-Mar on 23 February 2002.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Arsenal Reserves vs Hull Reserves

What a joke.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

http://www.football-italia.net/80149/moratti-mourinho-manchester



> The sister of former President Massimo Moratti spoke to calciomercato.com as she left a lunch meeting with Mourinho and her family.
> 
> “Of course he’s always fantastic and we missed him as a person here,” she said in the video interview.
> 
> ...


SALVATION is near.:mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*








:drose


To Louis Van Gaal:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Doesn't mean anything. Just that Mou's camp has indicated to them that he's waiting on us. The question hasn't been whether he wants the job but whether we want him.

Apparently there's an internal power struggle going on at board level. With Ferguson and Charlton pushing for Giggs but Woodward leaning towards Mourinho. We're such a mess. Ferguson needs to fuck off and stay retired. He had his pick and fucked it up. Woodward should sack him and rename his stand after Roy Keane.

Still have complete confidence that we'll fuck this up. We're on course for a decline which makes Liverpool's look slight in comparison.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

It's a bit more optimistic than that. The old lady said "he's happy" indicating that whatever happened (apparently Woodward's call, confirmed by Red Issue as well) had satisfied him to the point that all his doubts were cleared, not that he's waiting for something to happen. "He's going to Manchester" is a statement of confidence as well.

Fact is, this is not a leak by Mourinho, but a woman blabbing a bit too much. Or she doesn't care. Anyway, leaks from Mendes and Mourinho don't occur when it's all positive for them. It's only when they feel anxious that they leak stuff, like the recent Mourinho to Inter news via Duncan Castles.

The way he firmly said recently "I am not going to Inter" right before the Woodward-called-him-up leaked also lends credence to this fact.

Its done. Nothing is ever 100%, but this is 99% at the very least. Should be happy now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Giggs would be a disaster. It's almost like Sir Alex is wanting United to do shit so it makes him look better in comparison.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

First Moyesiah over Mou, now Giggs over Mou?

Don't know what ManU are thinking tbh. Not every legendary player can replicate Pep.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

the only reason mourinho is saying he wont join inter is cos mancini is there. if conte goes to say chelsea, the italy job becomes available. mancini is expected to be the next italy manager.

fustice


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Don't read the sun and mirror back pages today united lads


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

if we legit appoint Giggs as our next manager, I will personally fly to Manchester and slap the shit out of Woodward


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Ryan Giggs, pseudo-legend (longevity at a club he wasn't ever going to make a step up from), terrible public relations scandal and no coaching experience. Curious what exactly Ferguson sees in him.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*










Giggs gonna go from a hero to a villain :no:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



DeeGuy said:


> Giggs would be a disaster. It's almost like Sir Alex is wanting United to do shit so it makes him look better in comparison.


I remember Keane once said that Fergie always cared about himself more than the club, I think he said it after Fergie had a falling out with Utd's previous owners over a horse or some fucking nonsense :mj4


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

He's going to Manchester to be Pep's assistant.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Renegade™;57319073 said:


> if we legit appoint Giggs as our next manager, I will personally fly to Manchester and slap the shit out of Woodward


It wouldn't be Woodward's doing. That's SAF and Charlton, but I guess it would be near blasphemous to say that for them, so Woodward becomes the scapegoat. Nice article by Luckhurst, borrowed from Red Issue:

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...nchester-united-would-betraying-fans-10923784

Ferguson is basically the Ronaldo of managers. Does not want it to be any way but his. The funny thing is, his personality is just a more machiavellian version of Mourinho himself. Charlton is just incidental to all this, he basically doesn't like Mourinho, but I have a feeling he could be coaxed if it wasn't for Fergie egging him on. 

Giggs has no experience, but it is clear that Fergie has been using his exemplary man-motivation skills to delude Giggs into thinking he can be Guardiola II. I guess the old fox has not lost his touch; to be honest, its what all winners are like in real life; egotistical and wily. Fergie is a winner, so is Mou.

Don't think Fergie is deliberately trying to undermine the club. He probably has given Giggs his word, due to which Giggs did not even go for that Swansea job, and so Fergie's ego is basically on the line here.

Woodward is naive, but he's always been a guy with stars in his eyes. He wants the likes of Neymar, Bale etc which would be gold from a commercial perspective. Therefore, for him, the commercial decision would be to appoint Mourinho. 

But there are clear reasons why Giggs won't be the next manager - 1) Woodward ultimately holds all the power, and even if he gets the club relegated by his cluelessness, his job is secure due to his closeness with the Glazers, 2) He is determined not to bend to Fergie and co., if he allows this to happen, it will undermine his authority at the club, 3) These Giggs leaks happen whenever Woodward's reps contact Mendes, but that has not stopped him from calling Mou recently, so he's basically going ahead regardless of what SAF and SBC think, they can keep leaking shit all they want.

Fourthly, it appears that SAF is relying on fan pressure to some extent to pitch for Giggs, but the majority want Mourinho in-charge. That will make Woodward more secure. The only reason he has not appointed Mourinho now is because it is likely that Giggs will walk the moment that is announced as he won't be interim...so he does not want a soap opera until the season is over. 

Regarding Mou, Inter and Mancini, it is inaccurate to say that Mourinho had anything less than a concrete assurance for him to say "I will not coach Inter". Like Balague and other sources have said, Woodward took the bait and called him up. There has been no deal, or pre-contract. But apparently, its been something as strong as atleast a concrete assurance like "You will be manager, if not now, then end of season, so sit tight". 

Point is, Mourinho's camp have stopped leaking for now that he is getting uneasy, upset, etc. He is happy, was even slightly cocky again when he said "I am not looking for clubs, the clubs are looking for me". Realistically, only United and Chinese clubs could be after him now. Seems like the United reps pretty much buttered him up for him to say that.

Its the Mirror and Sun, which have been briefed by Fergie's pals. Mou apparently is quite comfortable now with the situation, enough to wait for it.



> The only reason mourinho is saying he wont join inter is cos mancini is there


He had no need to say "I won't be there next season". Sounds a lot like confidence. He could have just rebuffed the media. He was even bigging up the Inter project, wishing them success. Fact is, he is confidently rejecting Inter despite the lack of offers elsewhere. Which means the call from United was more than just an inquiry.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Brilliant article by Daniel Taylor in the Guardian today. Basically highlights how Mourinho is the only viable option and debunks the myths thrown around about his "negative football."



> The allegation, for example, that Mourinho preaches a boring, anaemic style of football. This one is trotted out all the time whereas, in reality, in a dozen seasons at Porto, Chelsea, Internazionale and Real Madrid his teams were the leading scorers on seven occasions and figured outside the top two in the goals-for column only once – in 2013‑14, when Liverpool and Manchester City both scored more than 100. In three years in Spain his team twice outscored a Barcelona side routinely described as the most beautifully constructed club team that ever existed. Madrid accumulated 121 goals one year, a record for La Liga, and scored five or more on 11 different occasions that season. Boring?


As I was saying before, all of the reasons thrown around about why Mourinho shouldn't be considered are either exaggerated or completely made up. His style is actually a lot closer to the "United way" than Pep's and his pragmatism against better footballing sides is basically exactly what Ferguson's was. 

Fergie, Charlton et al. genuinely need to fuck off. They had their time and have their statues. We need to move on and stop the rot their decisions have created.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Red Issue adding a few more things about it on twitter

https://twitter.com/RedIssue

Think at this point it would be another huge risk appointing Giggs, club risks going backwards if he doesn't hit the ground running. 

Mourinho is by far the most qualified candidate available, although he wouldn't be my first choice in an ideal world i can't see any other viable option. Think the sooner the change is made the better.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Trumps Game of Thrones any day. Does Fergie know that you die a hero or live long enough to become a villain? That he disliked Mourinho despite the public buddy-buddy statements, that Moyes was his first choice as opposed to his claims that he was 6th choice etc, has always been clear.

Even if its not backed up, it makes sense in the current narrative. Red Issue were the first to break the boardroom politics. The only thing I am not sure about is the new CEO, Woodward has been very good for the Glazers.

Even Red Issue reported that the one of the Glazers admired Pochettino, which shows that the owners themselves won't appoint Giggs over an experienced manager. That means Mourinho would be the owners' choice, as there's no chance of getting Poch. 

Another thing as Red Issue points out is that the recent Giggs leaks sound very desperate. Which is perfectly true if you read the statements. This shows that Fergie is losing the war.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

I wouldn't piss on Mourinho if he was on fire, but the "boring, boring Jose" stuff does get overplayed. He will shut a big game right the fuck down and make it dull as dishwater if he thinks it's required, but he hardly approaches EVERY game like that. Chelsea were inexplicably dogshit under him this season, but it wasn't because he decided he wanted to see how much turgid fitba he could get his team to play before Roman chucked him. He's an egomaniac and a sociopath, but he's not a moron.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

more proof that the club desperately lacks leaders, demi and willy are shit, zaba's legs could be gone and kolarov is a waste of space. also that the defence system is so fucking dumb and the kids have talent and heart.

so nothing new.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

That City defensive line was born twenty six yards up the pitch. Why does he persist with that? I know it's easy for us to sit here and say shit, but I don't think I've seen it work once in the last season and a half.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



DwayneAustin said:


> I remember Keane once said that Fergie always cared about himself more than the club, I think he said it after Fergie had a falling out with Utd's previous owners over a horse or some fucking nonsense :mj4


Imagine what Ferguson could have achieved if he did care about the club then?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

8*D


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Stop letting Oscar take the penalties, hes missed like fucking 3 already this season


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Don't know why Oscar took it either. Unless Hazard didn't want to take it. In which case he needs to man the fuck up and take it. I'd be okay with Cesc being second to take pens, he had a good record with Arsenal iirc.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*











Apparently he did want to take it lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Looks worse on Hazard if you ask me. Just shows how spineless he is if he's not going to pull rank and just take the ball.

I remember when Drogba got all sulky because he wanted to take the pen for his top goalscorer race, but Lampard wasn't having any of it, as he wanted to kill the game first. Miss having real men like that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

what rank does hazard have? An award?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Reigning POTY :mj


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

So according to the Lazio president we've signed Felipe Anderson for over £45m, which is something I really hope is not true.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...de-watches-aston-villa-lose-to-clubs-u21-team




> Aston Villa manager Remi Garde watched his side lose 3-0 to the club's U21 development team in a behind closed doors match at their Bodymoor Heath training ground last Friday.
> 
> Villa first-team players Brad Guzan, Alan Hutton, Ciaran Clark, Kieran Richardson, Ashley Westwood, Jordan Veretout, Idrissa Gueye, Leandro Bacuna and Scott Sinclair all featured in the match, which offered little to please Garde.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Irish Jet said:


> So according to the Lazio president we've signed Felipe Anderson for over £45m, which is something I really hope is not true.


Which the club now deny it appears.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

first team players

hutton, clark, richardson, westwood, bacuna, sinclair

think i see the problem


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Ashley Westwood is quite possibly the worst midfielder to ever play Premier League football. Sidewards passing merchant with nothing else to his game. So frustrating to watch as a Villa fan.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Mata starts :haha


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

http://store.manutd.com/stores/manutd/en/product/manchester-united-core-t-shirt-black/163136

Bantz from Adidas ique2

Almost as good as:

http://www.chelseamegastore.com/sto...abregas-is-magic-t-shirt---navy---mens/169657


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Fuck me that Fabregas one is glorious.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Mata lad :mark:

2-0:mark:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

FA Cup's about the only thing to play for now. Atleast glad we are still in it despite playing shit.

Will get twatted by West Ham though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Game over

Rest in piss strawberry town


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

The Fabregas is magic shirt is based on a song sang by the Chelsea fans.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

This cycle with Van Gaal is getting pretty fucking annoying.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Mourinho speaks:



> 'I always feel that it's better to wait, not to rush, better to be calm, to wait for the right moment, the right move,' Mourinho said. 'I feel that starting the next season with a new club and project is probably the best thing for me.
> 
> 'It's quite a funny career. I am the English champion, and I still have no job.
> 
> ...


I like how he names all the job options that he has either rejected or has little chance of going for, but remains silent on the one that's got the most rumors. Reckon he will be at the OT dugout next season, his statements have a very confident vibe. 

Only club to have a "project" (as he used the word) in terms of rebuilding next season would be United, besides Chelsea, so it just seems quite clear. Meanwhile, we are stuck with van Gaal, I guess.

EDIT: BBC just posted a longer version of his quotes where he says he doesn't know when asked about United. Still, that's what he said in Italy as well. Gotta ride out this season for the time being.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

can we just have a separate mourinho thread so people can be alerted whenever he sneezes and/or shits in there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



> 'But the reality is I have no job, and at the moment I'm happy not to have a job.'


Fucking immigrants.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Kiz said:


> can we just have a separate mourinho thread so people can be alerted whenever he sneezes and/or shits in there.


This is what I said in the catbox last week. This thread is too much of a Mourinho twitter feed atm.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Kiz said:


> can we just have a separate mourinho thread so people can be alerted whenever he sneezes and/or shits in there.


Its just that you city fans arent letting out your inner Pep to balance this thread


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



kimino said:


> Its just that you city fans arent letting out your inner Pep to balance this thread


i dont need to update everyone when he takes a shit.

i know tho. i kno


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*










The MUFC Injury XI

Practically our entire starting 11 :lmao


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



obby said:


> The MUFC Injury XI
> 
> Practically our entire starting 11 :lmao


This team could have pulled off a realistic top 4 challenge tbh


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



obby said:


> The MUFC Injury XI
> 
> Practically our entire starting 11 :lmao


It's actually quite hilarious. Valencia is back though apparently, honestly wouldn't mind seeing him start against Arsenal. He was always good at coming straight in after injuries.

De Gea

Varela Smalling Blind Rojo

Herrera Schneiderlin

Valencia Mata Depay

Martial/Rashford​
Would definitely start Martial if fit, keep Rashford grounded and wouldn't push him hard after playing his first full 90 mins yesterday. Hopefully De Gea and Smalling are back. 

Carrick cannot play. Anywhere. Needs to be put out to pasture ASAP.

The more mobile midfield made such a difference and they seemed to have a licence to go forward too. It will be a more open game but that's how we should be playing instead of that pedestrian bullshit we've been subjected too all . Have to try and carry on the momentum from yesterday and another Memphis show would be just lovely. Think it's a matter of time before he starts producing in the league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Irish Jet said:


> It's actually quite hilarious. Valencia is back though apparently, honestly wouldn't mind seeing him start against Arsenal. He was always good at coming straight in after injuries.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


Toni injury was quite serious against man city rolled his ankle then got up played on & few mins later rolled the same ankle when he run after ball late on in the game. Had a Bit of odd thought yesterday about Toni as 3 of varela, Matteo & even Riley are all RB who be here long term in next team & then there is Toni & Young both soon 31 & both currently suffering really bad serious long term injuries at the wrong time in there careers & Young just signed a new deal with us anyway. Wouldn't shock me if Toni days are numbered with us. 

Felt kinda sad really as Jones can't be trusted to stay fit & can see walls closing in him as Jose won't be so nice keep waiting on him to stay fit, carrick & Rooney are just well useless & both don't fit into this young team were building & im starting wonder if they to need to go due to politics both carry behind scenes. God knows if ddg still be here next season even Giggs prob back bags so only be left with smalling & Young who himself no spring chicken from our last league title win just 3 years ago very soon, jeez that some turn over.

I expect Jesse to play rw again. I do think his a limited player who will long term only be a squad player at best for us but I do think his useful & lets not kid ourselves here Sanchez is gonna to want to tear varela in half on Sunday & Jesse will help varela out & mark Sanchez as best he can & in context of this game that is something useful to have. Also Jesse whilst not most technical in general play he does pop up with key goals in box & makes some very clever inside forwards runs off ball & lot times in between CBS & fullbacks which gives space to our rb to over lap in. 

Rojo looked good when came on yesterday but lvg said only do 20mins & take time build him back up to get full fitness but blind must be in red zone himself & needing rest soon. Kinda want see smalling partner rojo at CB myself I thought that they were good as a pair whenever they did get games together last season but injuries never saw them parter each other for many games in a row. 

I wouldn't be unhappy if Riley played lb again I was impressed with him on Monday night & last night to. Liked his pace & work rate he showed he gave Memphis freedom pop up centrally & not need to track back as much. But with Jackson emergence, Riley getting some mins, rojo around to. Wondering if we should say screw it & unleash Shaw in attack when his back fit again for us as I reckon he will blossom into top player even as a LW or RW myself. Still miss him though in this team when see Bellerin at Arsenal & Shaw should be having his break out season at lb for us at same time as he is at RB for Arsenal (his best rb in league along with walker this season IMO) & reckon he would of loved playing next to martial & depay this season.

Ddg 
Varela smalling blind Jackson 
Herrera Morgan 
Jesse mata depay
martial 

Subs - Romero Adnan Riley rojo carrick rashford & Andreas 

Reckon ddg, smalling, Jackson & martial will all be fit enough to play & start Sunday game myself. I'm totally with you on carrick though thought looked weak & showed his age last night been great player for us last decade but didn't shock me at all that Morgan schneiderlin finally showed old Southampton form when had a mobile partner next to him with had a lot of work rate & energy so didn't have cover much ground as he does when his next to carrick & bastian. Also means Morgan doesn't have play as deep & doenst have give ball to them he can be own self & show what made of when not instructed pass Buck to one those 2 also both Morgan & Herrera press & tackle high up pitch which is huge game changer for us but has draw back in leaves us more open & CBS more vulnerable to space in front them. But with you I'd rather Herrera/Morgan in cm & game like Arsenal Along with mata as 10 to me like saf when tried fitting Scholes into cm v them never worked as well as Anderson, fletch & carrick as their mobility, energy & pressing caused Arsenal com havoc feel same now as did then that rather be slightly more open in defence with mata/Herrera/Morgan if meant we were better team attacking wise with those 3 in our center midfield.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

AN was tactically excellent today. 3-4-fucking-3, parking the bus, letting Leicester have the ball and making them look clueless in attack. Ruddy had sod all to do until later on in the second half, where he had a couple of comfortable saves to make.

Again, it was the fine margins that did us over, where the gap in playing quality made a big difference. Jerome missed sitter number 8 or 9 of the season, while Bennett and Pinto switched off for Ulloa's goal. We deserved a draw based on the _whole_ game, but those aforementioned individual moments are the ones that obviously matter the most. Any team that keeps failing at either end like we do is going to struggle to pick up points.




WBA continuing to look absolutely fine. Not sure why anyone thought they would cop relegation.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Is PardewOut.com a thing again now? :side:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Whose wife did pardrew shag in the palace squad ?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

0 WINS IN THE LAST TEN LEAGUE MATCHES FOR PALACE


OH LAWD ALMIGHTY MY DICK GETS HARDER WITH EVERY PASSING GAME


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

expecting Arsenal to batter us tonight tbh


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

wow didnt realise arsenal havent beaten united for 10 years at old trafford


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Why did you have to say that


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

no reason....or is there? :costanza3


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*










Tragic cunt.


----------



## 6'6" Manlet (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Renegade™ said:


> expecting Arsenal to batter us tonight tbh


Patriots suck.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Line-up is good and basically picks itself. Might have thought about swapping Rojo and Blind at their positions, but Rojo put in better performances at LB than CB, so keeping Blind there is okay. 

But not at all optimistic. Arsenal losing to Barca and potentially looking at a CL exit is an added incentive for them to focus on the league, and with Leicester pulling ahead, they will be deadly serious. Wenger is a one trick pony, so the way he sets up shouldn't be a surprise, but Arsenal still have too much quality and motivation to not lose.

Still, the least we can do is help Spurs or Leicester by putting in an effort and hoping for the best. Looking forward to seeing Varela and Rashford play, it will be a big test for them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Just seen the starting 11

Oh boy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Should have kept Riley instead of Carrick. All those Arsenal forwards will destroy Carrick, what a disaster.

Welbeck will definitely score. Memphis needs to bring his Europa form if we're to stand a chance.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Strong team for Spurs.

It's great having four fullbacks all capable of coming in and doing a solid job but also providing what the manager wants. Walker and Rose pretty much undisputed first choice full backs for the league and we will probably see Trippier and Davies come in for the game against West Ham in the week. Centre halves pick themselves. Alli and Dier back in central midfield together, glad to see we've gone for that as they both work very well together and it's the partnership that got them both called up for England. 

That free behind Kane though. Lamela, Eriksen and Son. Let's hope they perform as well as they can because I can't see Swansea being able to deal with them. I think Tottenham will win 3-0. Another cleansheet coming up for Lloris.

Interesting that Dier is on 8 yellow cards and a card today and a card against West Ham will see him miss out against Arsenal in the North London Derby next week. If he hasn't got a yellow card in the first half, I wouldn't be against taking him off and replacing him with Bentaleb or Mason for the second half to be honest, I think Spurs are more than capable of beating Swansea without a designated defensive midfielder.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

^^True, but I think without Carrick, van Gaal feels there are no leaders on the pitch. Not that Carrick has been a great leader, but he's still the senior-most head there. My preference would be to fuck this whole leadership thing and give the armband to De Gea.

It will be a massacre, but atleast the young guys will enjoy their day out. Gave up on the league anyway.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Average age of the outfield players on the bench is 20 years and 1 day


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

how is it possible to lose to manchester united in this day and age LMFAO


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Rashford :shocked:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

RASHFORD! 

Hilarious. I am so glad we are helping Leicester win the title.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Irish Jet said:


> Should have kept Riley instead of Carrick. All those Arsenal forwards will destroy Carrick, what a disaster.
> 
> *Welbeck will definitely score.* Memphis needs to bring his Europa form if we're to stand a chance.


You nailed it :clap


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Can't hate Welbeck doing well, he didn't celebrate too much. Always wish him the best.

But we got RASHFORD now! And Memphis is having a good game. Got his confidence back, I reckon we will never see a low such as that blunder against Stoke back in December from him again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

*Rashford :woo

We're still losing this.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Sell Rojo. Brittle cunt.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

United fans are thinking "Habemus striker!"


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

That was fucking awesome. Keep this team going for a while. Those senior cunts are being put to shame by these heroes. Van Gaal may be keeping himself in a job.

Herrera was absolutely immense, Rashford is officially the new RUUD and Memphis has arrived.

Woolcock was talking about the incredible 2-4, 2-0 United wins earlier. This is another game that I'll never forget.

Glorious. What a day. Fuck these cunts in the final.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Unreal dive by van Gaal, lol. 

Typical Wenger, gunning for 3rd or 4th as usual in a season where every top team is underperforming. Get a great sense of satisfaction knowing we have dented Arsenal's title hopes. Spurs or Leicester for the win.

Beautiful, beautiful game. Seems like we channeled the spirit of that 3 game winning streak from last season, but all credit to the youth. Rashford and Memphis were stellar. Varela and Fosu-Mensah weren't perfect, but they can improve.

EDIT: Loved Fergie's reaction at the end.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Damn Daniel!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Always had faith in King Louis


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

*Arsenal have been looking amazingly RATTLED the past few weeks when things haven't been going their way. Especially today and vs Leicester. It's an easy statement to make after that but they're not only playing like they're feeling the pressure of expectation they're reacting like it. Ramsey lol, what a goofball. Walcott with a legit 0/10 performance too. Memphis looks like he has his confidence back again which is great. Bants when Rashford goes on a tear only to drop to the bench when THE ROON is fit again. 








*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Memphis making pricks out of Henry and Souness was a real highlight. Guy was immense.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Banter.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

LVG deserves another year for the all the potential memes he will provide.

Arsenal are small time. They'll bend over exactly when you expect them to.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Arsenal lose against our U-14's...


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Think the RB situation is sorted if we make Varela first choice and Darmian back-up, with Valencia as an emergency option. Which leaves Shaw at LB and possibly a back up needed if we sell Rojo.

One new CB and LB it is, then.

Only gripe I have is that Pereira deserves more game time and Lingard needs to make way for him.

But no complaints. Play the kids and we will thump Liverpool in the EL.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*







:dance :dance :dance


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

The permanent bottle jobs :lmao

Never change Arsenal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Good win, brilliant to see a young player like Rashford come into the team and seize his chance. Also though Varela played very well after his booking, felt he could have been called up to the first team a while ago, also impresses me when I watch him for the reserves.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



> Wenger: "Let's not got overboard. They had a very experienced midfield and spent a lot of money."


Fucking hell, can't believe he said this after watching the team we put out. Bitter.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Spurs vs Arsenal next week should be a classic. If Arsenal lose, biggest meltdown ever from everyone associated with the club. Piers Morgan, Wenger, the legion of social media fans they have. And more hilariously, could be 6 points behind Spurs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Desecrated said:


> Spurs vs Arsenal next week should be a classic. If Arsenal lose, biggest meltdown ever from everyone associated with the club. Piers Morgan, Wenger, the legion of social media fans they have. And more hilariously, could be 6 points behind Spurs.


Depends on the midweek games.

Tottenham could quite easily lose away at West Ham and you'd expect Arsenal to beat Swansea at home, meaning they will both be level on points come Saturday lunch time.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*










fpalm


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Cliffy said:


> :dance :dance :dance


Please don't tell me that's the same guy who did Storage Hunters.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



united_07 said:


> Good win, brilliant to see a young player like Rashford come into the team and seize his chance. Also though Varela played very well after his booking, felt he could have been called up to the first team a while ago, also impresses me when I watch him for the reserves.


Was shocked he didn't get a look in after the Wolfsburg game, where he was better going forward than Valencia/Darmian had been all season. 

Love his tenacity and aggression around the ball and he's excellent going forward. Should be first choice for now while he's playing like this, although he can be naive defensively we haven't seen it yet. 

I'd leave the team the way it is for a while although Rashford might be injured. Some senior players shouldn't even be considered when they're fit. Only Smalling and Martial should come back in and even the latter should be rotated a bit more now that Depay and Rashford are looking legit. He's played far too many games and we risk burning him out. Should get Januzaj more involved too now that we have momentum behind the young players. He was good when he came on.

People can rightfully give Arsenal abuse but ultimately that mightn't be far away from our best XI and we had momentum behind us. I was quietly confident we'd produce a performance.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

At this point I don't think anyone can defend Wenger anymore. Full team Arsenal losing to Man Utd kids team in their worst era in long time. What excuse could justify this? None. He is master of bottler and I'm enough with this. My love for this club reduced everytime when I see the lack of ambition from manager or even the board who support him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Arsenal will never win the league again with Wenger.

LVG winning in next year, pissing over Pep, before retiring in style. 

So horny.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Pummy said:


> At this point I don't think anyone can defend Wenger anymore. Full team Arsenal losing to Man Utd kids team in their worst era in long time. What excuse could justify this? None. He is master of bottler and I'm enough with this. My love for this club reduced everytime when I see the lack of ambition from manager or even the board who support him.


People are seriously overreacting. That United XI wasn't as bad as cunts like Souness and Henry were trying to make out. The only obvious weakness was Carrick at CB and while they did get at him a few times, he played well enough.

Rashford and Varela were the only "kids" on show and they were two of our best players, as they were on Thursday night. I'd go as far to say that our "full" team wouldn't have won that game. Certainly not like that.

It was a game for Arsenal in a stadium where they always struggle. The result and performance on Thursday gave us confidence heading into it. 

People are fickle as fuck when it comes to Arsenal. They fucked up against Chelsea and it was the end of the world, they beat Leicester and they win the league and now they lose to at Old Trafford it's all fucked again. 

They beat Spurs next week and they're probably favourites again.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

There isn't much things in life more certain than Arsenal bottling a game.


And lol Wenger's comments after the game, fucking excuse making piece of shit. Will never win the league


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

http://alt.luckymedia.nl/2016_02_29_56d47617b751c.mp4

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Not much that you can do when blatantly offside goals are being allowed. Almost happened again in the second half when Fabregas was miles off, but then Costa spooned that chance.

Oh yeah, Jerome missed a bunch of good chances as usual, plus the standard sitter that you would be embarrassed to miss during a Sunday morning pub league game. Sad thing is that he's our best CF in terms of all round game (unless Bamford matures quickly). Mbokani can finish well sometimes, but is usually marked out games, so rarely gets the chance to prove so.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > At this point I don't think anyone can defend Wenger anymore. Full team Arsenal losing to Man Utd kids team in their worst era in long time. What excuse could justify this? None. He is master of bottler and I'm enough with this. My love for this club reduced everytime when I see the lack of ambition from manager or even the board who support him.
> ...


Still don't change the fact that Wenger bottled it against weakest Utd team in very.. very long time at must win game. If you lose a match like this then you are not good enough. This is not first or second time either. And Arsenal fans are not fickle. There's two different groups of people who want him in and out. Both are consistently make up their mind.


Leicester bottled this game. I don't think they're title favourite but still have best advantage to win. Tottenham might be favourite from now on base on their consecutive 6 games win. Imagine if they win what Arsenal supporters would react.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Let's be honest, most of us thought Leicester wouldn't win this game due to Pulisball. Obviously I'm surprised that the game was 2-2 rather than 0-0, but either way.

WBA are pretty much safe already. Never in doubt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Tomorrow.













Edit: Also, 11 games without a win in the league for Palace. Not won a game since mid December 2015.

4 points won from a possible 33.

Get these shits out of the league.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

If Spurs don't win the title, they're going to be looking back at this in 20 years time like Newcastle did/are after failing in 95/96 (although slightly different circumstances). Points wise they're doing well, but not massively overachieving considering they had a few seasons with 70+ points finishes. It's just that the big clubs are all underachieving to some degree. I doubt the title race is going to be this weak from next season onwards, so surely Spurs being in this position is going to be a one off, barring some really shrewd investments in the next few years while also holding onto Poch (should go to United considering their budget and the young players they have that he could work with, if the Club want him). Having said that, they do have a fairly tough run in, barring Villa next month and Newcastle on the last day.

Ditto to Leicester, but realistically top four is a ridiculous overachievement for them and it wouldn't surprise me to see them fall away from the title race in the next few weeks (ala Norwich in 92/93, lots of similarities). Well, that's assuming the other teams around them don't continue to perform poorly and fail to hit 2 ppg (for Seabs). Pretty sure we're still getting a title winner by default.





Just seen that Benik Afobe has 4 goals in 8 league games for Bournemouth. Nice one there McNally, Delia and co. Showing "prudence with ambition" and failing to back your manager in the summer and again in January


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



> Luke Edwards ‏@LukeEdwardsTele 2 mins2 minutes ago
> Allardyce on Pardew "Alan would say that, Alan says they have played well when they have played badly. When have you ever heard Alan say..
> 
> Luke Edwards ‏@LukeEdwardsTele 2 mins2 minutes ago
> ..they didn’t deserve to win? He always deserves to win and they don’t. You know what he is like, you had him up here long enough."


Fat Sam knows what's up :clap


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

pardrew shagged his wife


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Benteke could have been loaned back to Villa in Jan considering Klopp prefers playing a False 9 or himself jumping onto the pitch to starting him. Might have done something useful during this season atleast in helping Villa out of their nightmare. Rodgers the cause of both Benteke's and Villa's woes.

Dunno what to expect for the Watford game. We seem to be playing well in a 4-1-4-1 with Herrera going forward and the kids being on form, but a dip in form for the likes of Rashford, Riley or Varela (assuming Valencia doesn't play) could change things drastically considering van Gaal generally doesn't have a Plan B. 

And who knows when "Philosophy" will strike back, with Fellaini probably coming back soon.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

I wouldn't be too bothered if he put Martial in for Rashford, who looked pretty injured himself during the Arsenal game. Would be his 3rd game in less than a week, more games than he's ever played for the U21's. Don't want to push him too hard, especially now that there's expectations growing.

With Smalling apparently coming back it would just be classic Van Gaal to move Carrick to midfield and drop Schneiderlin or Herrera - both players he drops seemingly at every opportunity. That would instantly ruin us. Varela better start ahead of Darmian too, who should be coming in at LB, if anywhere. 

De Gea

Varela Smalling Blind Fosu-Mensah

Herrera Schneiderlin

Januzaj Mata Memphis

Martial​
Would be the team I'd like to see. No need for Lingard ahead of Januzaj at Old Trafford. Martial could play there either if Rashford is 100%.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Andre said:


> WBA are pretty much safe already. Never in doubt.


They are absolute shit yet never seem to be in any danger of going down :hmm:

The Pulis effect.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



> “You have to wait and see,” he said. “When I have choice enough, then I rotate. *There’s no player in the English Premier League who can cope with the rhythm of matches. A player like Rooney could always cope but he is injured and not for the first time.*] So I have to rotate. I have Rooney, I have Martial, I have Rashford, I had Will Keane but Keane is injured and will be operated on. When I have more players, I will rotate.”
> 
> “I have not bought a striker because of Wayne Rooney and Martial, because they could play in the striker position, *and because Rooney is the captain he shall always play.* I don’t buy a third striker, so he [Rashford] has the possibility.
> 
> Van Gaal dismissed suggestions Rooney needs surgery on a knee injury. *“No he does not need an operation. He may be back in March,” the manager said.*












Just in case anyone's getting optimistic. RIP in poverty young Rashford.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Irish Jet said:


> With Smalling apparently coming back it would just be classic Van Gaal to move Carrick to midfield and drop Schneiderlin or Herrera - both players he drops seemingly at every opportunity. That would instantly ruin us. Varela better start ahead of Darmian too, who should be coming in at LB, if anywhere.


Its true, but it's clear that he will have atleast one of Rooney or Carrick whenever he can in the team due to his preconceived notions that they offer "leadership", and of course, "the captain always plays".

I also think Valencia will be ahead of Varela or even Darmian in the pecking order when he's back. Mixed feelings regarding this, I think Valencia is solid if unspectacular, but it would be better to go with Varela at RB and Darmian as back-up, with one of Valencia/Januzaj at RW. That's a massive quick fix for the RW position.

Either way, I get the feeling he will not drop Rooney or Carrick when they are fit. One of Herrera or Schneiderlin will have to make way for Carrick, which would be a pity.

EDIT: lol @ those praising his youth policy and bigging him up over Mourinho recently. Yes, he likes to give youth a chance, but he normally goes for mainly somewhat "proven" youth like Januzaj or Wilson who have had some experience (atleast during his United tenure), they would be his second or third choice. As he himself admitted and based on those comments, the likes of Rashford or Varela or CBJ get a look in by pure accident when his first choice, second choice and third choice players get injured. Then it's pure luck - Nick Powell didn't work out, but Rashford did. 

Mourinho would have a big love-in with Rooney in the beginning, but would drop him like Casillas or Terry even if it has to get ugly.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

van gaal kept the squad so small so that too many players wouldn't block chances for the youth. He asked for and did the same thing at bayern, sometimes to the distress of the club itself (he said 'no' to neuer because kraft 'deserved' a chance lol).


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Michael Carrick is well past it now I'm afraid to say. Absolutely criminal if he continues to get picked over Morgan and Ander.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Enough of this boring af endless Man Utd drivel. Adam Johnson has been found GUILTY. So when are Sunderland getting deducted points for HARBOURING A CRIMINAL? They have actively benefited from the services of a CHILD MOLESTER. I hope the worthless FA does the right thing and sends a message that this kind of criminal activity will not be tolerated.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

This title race. :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

GOAT PL season imo


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Spurs vs Arse should be billed the Battle of the Bottlers. Leicester will be laughing their way to the title at this rate.

Liverpool thrashing City, but we couldn't score in a brothel. In the meantime, Hiddink is talking up European qualification. 4th spot dangling like a carrot.

Seriously wouldn't be surprised if Chelsea end up in the top 4 with all the bottlers on show, crazy season.

EDIT: OH YES!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Like I've said numerous times, we're getting default champions.

Remember when people told me I was wrong to think WHU should sack fat Sam? :mj4


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

I'm upset.

Wenger, WTF, man.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Also, not sure what's worse, the pathetic top four title race or the bottom four all trying their best to cop relegation. Newcastle second bottom after a £75M spend this season :mj4

Really hope United finish fourth at the expense of City. Nothing against them or Pep, but Pep going there without CL football would be comical.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Really excellent win and performance tonight. 

Lots of great individual performances too, but Toure, Flanaghan and esp Lallana were all bloody brilliant TBH and put one hell of a shift in.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*

Not a great performance, but improved somewhat in the second half. But no point in dissecting the game with minor gripes, 1-0 is good enough on a day when all the rivals lost, and Watford are a good side. 

Top 4 hopes still alive, thanks to Liverpool of all teams. Now off to watch the Inter/Juve game.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

West Ham was always going to be the hardest game for Spurs this week. Last ever London derby at Upton Park and the fixture is always West Hams cup final. They got their early goal due to the Spurs mistake and did well. They completed 25 passes all second half. Sums it up.

Still, Spurs are 3 points off top and City and Arsenal didn't do anything to catch up with them. Spurs win on Saturday puts them top of the league, 6 points clear of Arsenal with Leicester having to travel away to Watford, which won't be easy.


Edit - just seen that Cech is injured too and misses the North London Derby.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Actually thought we were unlucky tonight

First half we absolutely murdered Swansea .There goal was a blatant foul on Giroud and when Giroud rattled the bar towards the end of the first half at 1-1 i had a bad feeling then 

When Sanchez hit the woodwork for the second time i was totally convinced we were doomed and so it proved 

When Swansea went 2-1 up it drained the life out of us

Last chance saloon for us this weekend


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Man City and Man Utd wins really put pressure on Arsenal if they don't pick up the win on Saturday. 

Cech and Koscielny will be massive misses for Arsenal.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Brock said:


> Really excellent win and performance tonight.
> 
> Lots of great individual performances too, but Toure, Flanaghan and esp Lallana were all bloody brilliant TBH and put one hell of a shift in.


On a good day, Lallana and Firmino are golden :zayn3 Happy the lads won!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



The Masked One said:


> On a good day, Lallana and Firmino are golden :zayn3 Happy the lads won!


Firmino just needs to be more consistent, and Lallana needs a good run of games for once, IMO, as on their day, they can be game changers TBH.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I love new title :lmao none of EPL team would manage in top 4 in La Liga at this stage. Maybe not good enough to manage at top half. They're that bad. 


Mourinho was right all along and I'm not surprised at slightest bit. Losing to 16th at home is just lololol at this point I'm no more to put any emotional to this club beside laughing.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

the classic bottle royale featuring arsenal and tottenham


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Looks like my smear campaign against Sunderland might not be enough. I bet Delia's got some skeletons in her closet that I can aware the FA on, the old sloot.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Where does this season bottle job by Arsenal rank among the others? DOnt think I remember a season where all the big teams are trash and Arsenal still fuck it up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Arsenal's result tonight is just astounding and it's embarrassing for City the way they did.

Spurs? Meh. Very tough place to go, espcially for their 3rd game in 6 days. I think the European exploits took their toll tonight. United were poor too but a fucking incredibly important win. Need some bodies back now and we can actually still make a run at this poverty top 4. Incredible.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'd be very surprised if Arsenal get three points this weekend. Chelsea broke them, I don't care what anyone says (I'll keep telling myself that). Since that they've just been getting beaten by everyone and were able to scrape past a 10 man Leicester at the death. Awful club. Spurs should rightfully boot them out of this fake dream they had about being title contenders. Wenger and the club should be buried by the media all the time.

City were trash too. I didn't see all of the game but they didn't look up for it. I like how Chelsea were the laughing stock at the beginning of the season but in the end its not so absurd that they will come back and finish in the top 4.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

It is absurd. We are a potential 11pts behind City and it's not just City we have to pass, there's like 6 or something other teams ahead and Everton below us have a game in hand that if they win they go back ahead. It's cool to finish strong, but it'll be for nothing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If Arsenal or City allow us to get into the top 4 they should legit fold. It's comfortably been the worst United team in my lifetime, made Moyes' boys look great at times and there's been nothing but immense negativity from October to last week. Oh man if we took CL from Pep...

I think there is an element of the other teams getting stronger but the top has gotten so significantly weaker it's incredible. All of them need huge investment/change in the summer one way or the other, Spurs aside. Hilariously we actually don't look too badly placed in comparison with the young talent coming through and having an impact. 

I still don't think we'll make it and there's going to be some interesting decisions made when players get fit, of which I have no confidence whatsoever in LVG getting right. If we do get CL though, either through the league or Europa he'll keep his job so long as he wants it, which I'm still hoping he wont.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

With 10 games to go (11 for 4 teams), LEICESTER are the only team with 2 ppg or better.

To put that in perspective, that's (2 ppg) 76 points over a whole season. AVB's Spurs finished with 73 in 12/13... :avb

Without dropping a SINGLE point, Leicester can finish on 87, Spurs 84, Arsenal 81, City 80 and United 77. Unless one of the top four teams go on a massive tear, completely opposite to their previous form, the title winners are going to be an absolute joke this season.

The current record low for title winners in the 38 game prem era is Man United's 75 points in 96/97. There's a good chance this season's winners could equal that or do worse. Considering how much bigger the financial gap (lovely old ffp) has grown between the big clubs and the rest since 97, that's absolutely pathetic.

Excluding Leicester, the eventual winners should probably turn down the trophy and winners medals in shame.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Come on Leicester, win this shitty trophy so I can laugh about the EPL for the rest of my life. :booklel


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Andre said:


> Also, not sure what's worse, the pathetic top four title race or the bottom four all trying their best to cop relegation. Newcastle second bottom after a £75M spend this season :mj4
> 
> Really hope United finish fourth at the expense of City. Nothing against them or Pep, but Pep going there without CL football would be comical.


Leaving Bayern for a Europa Leauge side :moyes1

The banter of it all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Brock said:


> Firmino just needs to be more consistent, and Lallana needs a good run of games for once, IMO, as on their day, they can be game changers TBH.


Lallana has scored 3 in his last 4 prem games and Firmino has had a hand in 10 goals in his last 7 league games (6 goals and 4 assists). Both have been consistently good this year. 



Fighter Daron said:


> Come on Leicester, win this shitty trophy so I can laugh about the EPL for the rest of my life. :booklel


You must have a fucking sad life champ.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> I still don't think we'll make it and there's going to be some interesting decisions made when players get fit, of which I have no confidence whatsoever in LVG getting right. If we do get CL though, either through the league or Europa he'll keep his job so long as he wants it, which I'm still hoping he wont.


Big test of balls for van Gaal when Rooney and Fellaini are fit. But top 4 is still a stretch, we have to be near perfect to get it, and playing a Pulis side next means dropped points for sure.

I don't think the board's decision to change the manager will be decided over a small winning or losing run. Overall, the season will be assessed in terms of performance commensurate to spending, and top 4 was definitely not the target. In addition, with Conte and Pep coming next season, the board will be aware that we are in it still only because of the league being so weak and that van Gaal will not a draw for big names this summer, both tactically as a manager and because he will be in the last year of his contract. 

Also, I doubt Mourinho would be hanging around twiddling his thumbs if he hadn't been given some concrete assurance. At this point, Inter would get him to sign a pre-contract with them if he offered them the chance. Many semi-reliable Spanish, Portuguese and Italian sources (not the English ones) are reporting some sort of agreement and there has been no obvious leak from Mou's camp that he's angling for another job. Short of van Gaal winning either the Premier League or the Europa League, both of which are highly improbable, I think we are just content to let van Gaal see out the season honorably instead of doing a City and disrupting the good form.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Sliver C said:


> top 4 was definitely not the target.


what was the target?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Rush said:


> Lallana has scored 3 in his last 4 prem games and Firmino has had a hand in 10 goals in his last 7 league games (6 goals and 4 assists). Both have been consistently good this year..


Well when you put it like that 

I agree though, when they both in the team, we are far better going forward and being creative TBH.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Rush said:


> You must have a fucking sad life champ.


And yet you are the one insulting some unknown person in a wrestling forum because they laughed about your loved EPL.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Goku said:


> Sliver C said:
> 
> 
> > top 4 was definitely not the target.
> ...


My bad. Rephrasing - Barely scraping top 4 by capitalizing on luck after playing poor football for the majority of the season with embarrassing defeats in a very weak league, with a lack of tactical acumen and man management brutally exposed, was not the target.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Schneiderlin has transformed into one of United's best players this season. Just makes the eventuality of Fellaini coming back pretty dampening. There's also concern when van Gaal frequently brings off Herrera, regardless of whether he is tired or fatigued. Ar least yesterday, it paid off. If he took Mata off, it would've ended 0-0.

An interesting note for future games came up when Rashford looked great for a period on the right wing. Caused Watford probably the only problems United could give them. But it was a sordid game which leaves the question that United fans shouldn't have to ask; will Schneiderlin be keeping his spot? Closely followed by whether Herrera will keep his spot. Neither of them should be in any real danger to lose first team football, at least this season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Fighter Daron said:


> And yet you are the one insulting some unknown person in a wrestling forum because they laughed about your loved EPL.


Which has absolutely no bearing on my life after i hit enter. I hope you get more to cheer yourself up with than the EPL soon.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

tbf, it's not as if people aren't laughing at the PL right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

our only challenging games for the rest of the season are utd, chelsea and arsenal. 2 of them are at home. by the time we play chelsea and arsenal, praying there's no more injuries de bruyne should be back. we can hopefully go back to the only thing we've done well this season and beat up on a smaller team, completely ignore the shower of shite we've been for 80% of the season and go past arsenal. they're definitely more likely to drop out if anyone does imo and the cech injury only confirms that. people will keep going on about the pep announcement but the games since them have included the top 2 teams and a trip to anfield which is always bloody difficult for us.

i think we've absolutely pissed this season away as it should've been an absolute walk for us after chelsea decided to cease to exist but the majority of the players all season have either been injured or really bad with 2-3 game runs of good performances. case in point fernando. 2 really good games in big games away to kyiv and at wembley and then comes out and is shit. as a manager there honestly isn't much you can do if they show up for some big games and then seemingly decide as a collective that they can't be arsed for the next.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I haven't followed the actions of City this season. How come they've been struggled vs top teams? Think the stat was that they've at most taken 2 wins out of 8-10 games against top teams?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Desecrated said:


> Schneiderlin has transformed into one of United's best players this season. Just makes the eventuality of Fellaini coming back pretty dampening. There's also concern when van Gaal frequently brings off Herrera, regardless of whether he is tired or fatigued. Ar least yesterday, it paid off. If he took Mata off, it would've ended 0-0.
> 
> An interesting note for future games came up when Rashford looked great for a period on the right wing. Caused Watford probably the only problems United could give them. But it was a sordid game which leaves the question that United fans shouldn't have to ask; will Schneiderlin be keeping his spot? Closely followed by whether Herrera will keep his spot. Neither of them should be in any real danger to lose first team football, at least this season.


He'll drop/rest both of them eventually. To be fair they are playing a lot of games and we haven't really had the options to rotate. If Carrick is back I'd expect him to start instead of Herrera at West Brom. Sad because Ander and Schneiderlin are definitely bringing the best out of each other. Fact remains that Van Gaal just isn't a big fan of either. I think that should always be our midfield at Old Trafford at least.

Blind should be given a rest. Guy's played nearly every minute and really looked tired yesterday.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Kiz said:


> our only challenging games for the rest of the season are utd, chelsea and arsenal. 2 of them are at home. by the time we play chelsea and arsenal, praying there's no more injuries de bruyne should be back. we can hopefully go back to the only thing we've done well this season and beat up on a smaller team, completely ignore the shower of shite we've been for 80% of the season and go past arsenal. they're definitely more likely to drop out if anyone does imo and the cech injury only confirms that. people will keep going on about the pep announcement but the games since them have included the top 2 teams and a trip to anfield which is always bloody difficult for us.
> 
> i think we've absolutely pissed this season away as it should've been an absolute walk for us after chelsea decided to cease to exist but the majority of the players all season have either been injured or really bad with 2-3 game runs of good performances. case in point fernando. 2 really good games in big games away to kyiv and at wembley and then comes out and is shit. as a manager there honestly isn't much you can do if they show up for some big games and then seemingly decide as a collective that they can't be arsed for the next.


sounds more like random variation when you put it like that.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Desecrated said:


> I haven't followed the actions of City this season. How come they've been struggled vs top teams? Think the stat was that they've at most taken 2 wins out of 8-10 games against top teams?


Because Pellegrini has always struggled in major games. Injuries also have been a problem, Agüero, Silva, Bruyne, Kompany have been sidelined during stretches of the season.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> He'll drop/rest both of them eventually. To be fair they are playing a lot of games and we haven't really had the options to rotate. If Carrick is back I'd expect him to start instead of Herrera at West Brom. Sad because Ander and Schneiderlin are definitely bringing the best out of each other. Fact remains that Van Gaal just isn't a big fan of either. I think that should always be our midfield at Old Trafford at least.
> 
> Blind should be given a rest. Guy's played nearly every minute and really looked tired yesterday.


Smalling and Rojo should help alleviate Blind for a game, until Rojo gets injured 25 minutes into whichever game that partnership happens. But it looks like van Gaal prefers Rojo at left back, as he slipped Fosu-Mensah into centre back last night. Jones and Smalling has been the expected partnership for 2 years of van Gaal's reign and they've played together easily less than 10 times. Probably time to look at replacing Jones.

Schneiderlin-Herrera is probably the only duo that doesn't make United look slow and stuck on potential counter attacks. Losing that to play Carrick, who slows the tempo too much and Fellaini, who players lose ground to recover his stray touches, is a cause for concern.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Laugh at how shit the Premier League quality is all you want, at least the league hasn't been decided with a 20 point gap at the top already. :mj


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Desecrated said:


> Schneiderlin has transformed into one of United's best players this season. Just makes the eventuality of Fellaini coming back pretty dampening. There's also concern when van Gaal frequently brings off Herrera, regardless of whether he is tired or fatigued. Ar least yesterday, it paid off. If he took Mata off, it would've ended 0-0.
> 
> An interesting note for future games came up when Rashford looked great for a period on the right wing. Caused Watford probably the only problems United could give them. But it was a sordid game which leaves the question that United fans shouldn't have to ask; will Schneiderlin be keeping his spot? Closely followed by whether Herrera will keep his spot. Neither of them should be in any real danger to lose first team football, at least this season.


Agreed about rashford on right wing I didn't figure out that was when been playing in youth sets up is on rw in front 3 I believe so not a alien position for him & his pace Along with willingness to drive at fullbacks with ball really helped us in 2nd half & deffo something should look into against teams that sit deep like Watford did & WBA will do as his someone go past players quite comfortable with ball at his feet down outside. 

One more interesting questions is Rooney return mid April but if we do go in a good run with youngsters in side & still in shout of winning the cup/s & decent position in league then what happens? Can't be only one notice that our attack no longer looks less slow, less predictable & less mobile with some quicker players who are more mobile, have better movement, attack with some fluidity & understand positions better to me with Wayne in the team then the 11 has be built for & around his style of play & his needs to get best out of him which are in decline but without him there the whole attack shares the responsibility & isn't as disjointed. When not winning the team seems pass ball to him but never in right areas hurt the opposition nor does have quality to hurt them anymore without him the team shares needs & all look for each other far more & this opens up more options, space & time on ball for our other attacks. 



Desecrated said:


> Smalling and Rojo should help alleviate Blind for a game, until Rojo gets injured 25 minutes into whichever game that partnership happens. But it looks like van Gaal prefers Rojo at left back, as he slipped Fosu-Mensah into centre back last night. Jones and Smalling has been the expected partnership for 2 years of van Gaal's reign and they've played together easily less than 10 times. Probably time to look at replacing Jones.
> 
> Schneiderlin-Herrera is probably the only duo that doesn't make United look slow and stuck on potential counter attacks. Losing that to play Carrick, who slows the tempo too much and Fellaini, who players lose ground to recover his stray touches, is a cause for concern.


Tbf I didn't think felliani was awful before his hamstring injury & the game against Chelsea away I thought he played well next to carrick in cm. His a very limited player sure but when played in CDM spot & we don't play him in attack he doesn't force team to play direct long passes. His still useful player at times as when teams press us high up when his on pitch his a genuine out ball that can go long to. I think may be good player bring on off bench if leading games as teams try squeeze up leaving space in behind so bypass press but I wouldnt start him but need to rotate team from now on & need players back fit first to do that. 

Carrick is odd one when in team our passing better but his lack of energy, mobility & lack speed means his partner has cover awful amount ground next to him & having watched Schneiderlin when not next to bastian or carrick you can see more involved in game & allowed play higher up pitch see rather play with hererra in cm as when next to carrick or bastian seems like told just pass it them & sit there in front of CB all game & it just isn't his game at all. 

I like lvg to keep hererra & Morgan as main cm pair with mata in hole. No shock that both mata & hererra come alive when 2 of them in same 11 just as last season when both on right this time in middle & it suits both players & team looks better when both passing it about. Lvg should accept that most exp & older players have actually been huge issue this season & postive sides of team has stemmed once most them not been in team & the youngsters & less exp players when given more Chances in team have taken their moment & done well. 

Blind looked knackered last night he needs a rest ASAP I do it v WBA & I would put Mensah at lb & rojo to LCB next to Smalling then Matteo at rb as varela could do with break himself. Carrick will prob start v WBA I imagine with Herrera going to bench in his place. Jesse will return to 11 & rashford will drop to bench to. 

Also I feel yesterday showed how much Jackson is missed at lb I can see us enjoying varela on right & him on left whipping in crosses now have players like Jesse mata depay martial rashford hererra all bombing on into box from wide areas. Rojo a solid lb but doesn't deliver the goods from wide area on consistent bases with Jackson its 1 touch to set then 2nd is whip ball into the box. 

Ddg 
Matteo smalling rojo mensah 
Carrick Morgan 
Jesse mata depay 
Martial 

Subs - Romero blind Herrera rashford varela McNair & Adnan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

we've had plenty of chances to rest Blind as we've had McNair sitting on the bench basically all season, yet LVG never seems to use him. if he doesn't have faith in him, why sell Evans and keep McNair if you're never going to use the guy? seems strange but that sums up our time under Van Gaal


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I think the leagues been pretty good to be honest, in an entertaining way, probably the best in years for unpredictability and memorable moments. Mainly because the clubs that spend a lot of money have been found out. Teams aren't rolling over against them like they usually would and are happy to get points off them. I think it beats the likes of Barcelona, PSG and Bayern running away with the league. Then again, Dortmund win on Saturday and the German League suddenly turns exciting for once.

Massive games at the weekend for all of the competing sides in the league. Spurs beat Arsenal and that's a massive morale boost for them and a dent for Arsenal, would be 3 losses on the bounce, would find themselves 6 points off of Spurs and the top of the table. City win and they go a point behind with a game in hand. A Man Utd win will also pile pressure on Arsenal who still have a ridiculously hard run of away fixtures.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

This league is awesome. I'd take entertainment and competitiveness over quality any day. The Championship is awesome too.

I think the only clubs who should be embarrassed about this season are the top 4 from last season. They've all been pathetic considering the money invested in those squads.

I certainly wouldn't put Spurs in that category and even if they won it with a low points total it would be a brilliant achievement. As highly as people rate Pochettino they weren't considered by anyone to be title contenders. It's the way they've gone about it which has been most impressive - With young players at the club clearly improving under the manager and buying into his style. It obviously wouldn't be quite as incredible as Leicester, but it would be incredible.

I'd be shocked if Arsenal beat them.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Cliffy said:


> :dance :dance :dance





V. Skybox said:


> Please don't tell me that's the same guy who did Storage Hunters.


Of course it isn't Heavy D from Storage Hunters UK, it is clearly Eminem... it's just he's let himself go a bit. Classic tune though.

On United (been busy with Ofsted inspections so not had much time to post this past week due to doing overtime), it's great to see the youngsters doing so well. Rashford has impressed at front but I hope LVG doesn't do what he's done with Martial and play him constantly and wear him out. You can see that has happened to Martial in different stages of this season although he's been one of our positives these past 6-7 months. Still, Rashford was incredible against Arsenal and not only did he score 2 good goals he also tracked back and pressed the Arsenal back four all game.

Varela has also looked solid at right back and put in some really good performances, moreso than Darmian. He can be suspect defensively at times and can dive in when there's no need to but going forward he's looked fantastic. Borthwick-Jackson is another one, he's been a revelation at left back with Shaw and Rojo being out and is such a brilliant crosser of the ball. He should definitely be starting ahead of Rojo, who I would prefer to be play centreback and to take Blind's spot when a huge amount of fixtures are mounting.

Lingard, although clearly not going to be a world class player, I think will be a good squad player for the future. He has done well so far, shows great energy and desire and is a clinical finisher. I'd prefer someone like Januzaj or Pereira to be given a chance there though as they have more talent than Lingard but he's done well when called upon.

Anyway, I wasn't expecting that result against Arsenal last weekend. I was pleased with the front four and the midfield but it was the defence that worried me with Carrick/Blind at centreback but to their credit, they both played well. LVG can take credit as well, he picked the right team and made the right substitutions at the right time. I like the fact he is utilizing the kids, who have shown more hunger this season than the senior players and the football has improved ten-fold but let's not sugarcoat this... he's only playing them due to severely depleting the squad and to no surprise at all this has lead to a load of injuries and therefore, he has had to called upon the u-21's and the u-19's. I guess it's a blessing in disguise though as United are starting to play some entertaining football and picking up points!

I like LVG despite some of my previous posts on him, I don't dislike the man like I did with Moyes and his blatant incompetence (it's just some of things he used to say that made me grow a strong dislike for him). I know the football has been worse under LVG's reign but the man can undoubtedly be entertaining and you can tell he wants this project to work but unfortunately, it just hasn't progressed from last season and that is mostly down to him. I've become resigned to the fact he's obviously going to see out this season but I think it's inevitable a change is going to happen in the summer.

Just quickly, on the Watford game, although it wasn't our best game - all that matters was the result and it was nice to see us score a late goal to secure the 3 points against a tough Watford team. Keeps the pressure on that top 4. It was nice to see Mata starting to regain his form again, he's enjoying playing in the #10 position with more pacey and tricky players around him and it's no surprise he's been involved in scoring and assisting some of the goals in the last 4 games.

Onto West Brom...


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Stillitano's comments are an absolute disgrace. Get that most owners and businessmen see football as a business or a money making venture, fair enough in today's cut-throat world as no sport can survive purely on romance, but outrageous statements are unnecessary.



> Maybe that [Leicester being in the Champions League] is absolutely spectacular unless you are a Manchester United fan, Liverpool fan … or a Chelsea fan


Doesn't get it. Think most fans of those clubs, including Arsenal and Spurs, would find it spectacular to see Leicester winning the league and competing in the CL, if their own clubs can't win it.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

On the subject of clubs who are overperforming, I do feel that Slaven Bilic should get a lot of credit for his work at West Ham. They're currently one point off their entire tally for 14/15 with ten games to go, all the while playing some top football as opposed to the boring knock down style play employed under Allardyce.

What's more is that they're only a point off both Manchester clubs, it'd be great to see them getting Champions League football.

Behind Ranieri and Bilic, I'd say the top managers this season in descending order have been; Poch, Hughes, Flores, Koeman and Neil.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Rugrat said:


> On the subject of clubs who are overperforming, *I do feel that Slaven Bilic should get a lot of credit for his work at West Ham*. They're currently one point off their entire tally for 14/15 with ten games to go, all the while playing some top football as opposed to the boring knock down style play employed under Allardyce.
> 
> What's more is that they're only a point off both Manchester clubs, it'd be great to see them getting Champions League football.
> 
> Behind Ranieri and Bilic, I'd say the top managers this season in descending order have been; Poch, Hughes, Flores, Koeman and Neil.


Totally agree with this

Bilic has done a cracking job but it doesn't surprise me really. Croatia were a quality team when he was the manager as well

Gary Neville was spouting on at the beginning of the season about how West Ham would struggle this season and getting rid of big Sam was the worst thing they could have done. I think Carragher jumped on the bandwagon also. Pair of clueless cunts them two are


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

What a TRASH half of football, considering this is a NLD and both teams are supposed to be in a title race.

Edit: The media goons talking about how WHU would regret sacking fat Sam didn't surprise me. They're very cliquey and he's matey with a lot of them. 

Anyone who had been paying attention for the past three years (me for one) KNEW they were spending relatively big money and building a quality squad, only to play horrendous football (barring the first three months of last season) and underperform points and position wise. To think some people called me ridiculous to suggest it as well.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

*Bit late but FOSU MENSAH WHAT A HERO. Those tackles :sodone*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Pochettino cost Spurs the win. Lamela was their best player and he took him off for Mason who is all kinds of garbage. The same kind of sub nearly cost them at the Etihad too. Bottled it.

Leicester have to win this league.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

SOMEONE SEND A FLEET OF AMBULANCES TO WHITE HART LINE, ASAP, I REPEAT, TO WHITE HART LANE ASAP.




TWO DOZEN MEN HAVE BEEN REPORTED AS SUFFERING FROM ASPHYXIATION. THIS IS AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> Pochettino cost Spurs the win. Lamela was their best player and he took him off for Mason who is all kinds of garbage. The same kind of sub nearly cost them at the Etihad too. Bottled it.
> 
> Leicester have to win this league.


Tbf even you were saying Lamela was a liability after his early booking. Bringing on Mason in any important game is all kinds of stupid though.

Lloris saves that Sanchez shot like he SHOULD HAVE and no one is talking about that sub though. Probably couldn't reach the shot because he was too busy trying to clear his throat while CHOKING.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Well, come on Watford.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> Tbf even you were saying Lamela was a liability after his early booking. Bringing on Mason in any important game is all kinds of stupid though.
> 
> Lloris saves that Sanchez shot like he SHOULD HAVE and no one is talking about that sub though. Probably couldn't reach the shot because he was too busy trying to clear his throat while CHOKING.


I was and he was still getting himself about, I also criticiesed the sub at the time. You have Chadli/Son as like for for like replacements that give you the same pace, energy and threat. It's a negative substitution to bring on a CM for a winger regardless of who it is, ridiculous at a time when you're dominating with a chance to kill off the game.

Tough to think of a player as mediocre as Mason. Offered nothing.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Is Kyle Walker the best that Spurs can do for a right back? Consistently has the worst final ball and is usually out of position for long passes to the right side. Thought Spurs died when Lamela and Rose came off.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Lamela epitomized Spurs' fight. In the first half when Spurs were dominant, he was putting himself about, winning tackles and pressing well, he got booked and eased off a bit and strangely so did Spurs and Arsenal went ahead.

Second half he had probably forgotten he had a yellow card, was continuously putting himself about, winning tackles, showed the heart which the Spurs team seemed to show, got his assist and then was subbed off (I imagine because of the yellow card), and we lost our way and we lost our fight.

I'd personally have replaced him with Chadli who is always up for the North London Derby and always tends to look good coming off the bench.

Definitely two points lost for Spurs but the league is so competitive that it's not over for them or even those below them to be honest. Whilst I think Spurs fans would be disappointed with how the season is panning out when it's a great opportunity for them, they're very close to achieving their target of the season of Champions League football.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Kieran Trippier is a pretty good crosser, he deserves more of a chance.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Rugrat said:


> Kieran Trippier is a pretty good crosser, he deserves more of a chance.


He'll be up against Reus on Thursday. I guess we'll see what he's made of on the big stage.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Desecrated said:


> Is Kyle Walker the best that Spurs can do for a right back? Consistently has the worst final ball and is usually out of position for long passes to the right side. Thought Spurs died when Lamela and Rose came off.


It still amazes me how some people continue to be conned by him. Alright yeah, he's looking a far more sound defender in Poch's system than he was prior to that, but he continues to be the epitome of athlete >>>> footballer. Technically he's very limited and some of his decision making is utterly stupid. The only reason I think that Spurs are able to compete in a title race with two (in the grand scheme of things) very ordinary full backs (maybe harsh on Rose, he's a better footballer than Walker and has improved a lot) is largely in part due to how Poch has the team set up to press hard and offer double up defensive support all over the pitch. Oh yeah and that thing about the league being shit, blah blah blah.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Payet!

What a player we have there!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Top four is looking like it's going to be pretty damn close, especially if Man Utd can win their game in hand. This season has been it's most competitive in years and we know anyone can beat anyone so will be a lot more twists and turns from now until the end of the season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Pathetic performance. Looked clueless going forward until the late attacking double sub. Even then we still managed to fuck up the 3/4 good scoring chances we had.

I like Alex Neil a lot and think he performed an excellent job up until the start of this year, but some pressure needs to be put on him at this point. The recent run has been appalling. We can't afford to just meekly accept relegation.

The Naismith signing has been a disaster, as I said it would be. Having him start in his natural position means either dropping Wes (fuck no) or completely unbalancing the team. Starting both of them in attacking midfield means making the attack far too narrow and congesting the space Wes operates in. Then we have to rely heavily on the full backs for width, therefore meaning when we lose the ball we're overly exposed on the counter. Not a bad player by any means, but not the one we needed. Maybe he could be okay as a CF but he hasn't started regularly as an out and out 9 for years.

Klose merely looks okay, certainly not an £8M CB. Maybe he would improve in a better set up with more protection. Pinto can't defend and was a bad cheap punt (although he might be good in an attacking championship team). Again scouting has let us down badly on those two. The same old story for years. The January window would have been ten times better if we had signed Afobe and nobody else.

Bamford looks like a player with potential who needs a proper run of games at this level to adjust fully. Usually in this situation I would say we can't afford that, but it's worth taking the gamble and starting him in the next few games as the other options just aren't working.

The only reason we still have a chance is because of the other three teams around us being so poor.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If we beat West Brom we will be 2 points off 3rd :lol

Just shows how poor the league is.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



> David Moyes in the frame to take over at Newcastle United as Steve McClaren nears the exit door
> Exclusive: Moyes has been out of work since he was sacked by Real Socieded in November, but could answer Newcastle's SOS call


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ed-as-Steve-McClaren-nears-the-exit-door.html

The Moyesiah will save us :moyes2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

https://streamable.com/s/soccer?first=4yml

great gol lad  

pretty sure the defender just falls over at the 2nd dummy... :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ed-as-Steve-McClaren-nears-the-exit-door.html
> 
> The Moyesiah will save us :moyes2


REDEMPTION story coming up? :moyes1

For all the effort your lot put into Pardew Out, I'm surprised that some fat gravy stained 'famous number 9' shirt wearing knacker hasn't took out McClown from a grassy knoll, yet...

But yeah, the bloke should have been sacked about five times over at this stage. He's had an absolute shocker.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

MMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Moyes would be a good appointment. Even if they go down I'd back them to tear through the Championship like they did last time, especially if they keep some of those players. Their defenders just aren't close to PL standard, but it wouldn't take them too long to find a back 4 that could cut it in the Championship.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Hope Mahrez's injury is nothing. 

If he doesn't win the POTY award then it should cease to exist. No one else has been close.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Erik. said:


> Top four is looking like it's going to be pretty damn close, especially if Man Utd can win their game in hand. This season has been it's most competitive in years and we know anyone can beat anyone so will be a lot more twists and turns from now until the end of the season.


Leicester will win the league while City will claw their way up to 2nd. The two bottlers will duke it for 3rd and 4th while we will probably have to fend off West Ham and some clubs below us for 5th.

Leicester absolutely need to win the league now. They deserve it so much.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Sliver C said:


> Leicester will win the league while City will claw their way up to 2nd. The two bottlers will duke it for 3rd and 4th while we will probably have to fend off West Ham and some clubs below us for 5th.
> 
> Leicester absolutely need to win the league now. They deserve it so much.


Spurs haven't bottled anything, yet. If they somehow find themselves outside of the top four by the end of the season then yeah it's the ultimate bottle job but they are second in the league and on course for qualifying for Champions League when absolutely no one predicted they'd even get top four. 

I do think Man City could be ones to watch though, injured players are becoming fit and Aguero could just be about to hit form.

2011-2012
Man Utd lead second place by 5+ points with 9 games to go and lost out to Man City.

2013-2014
Liverpool lead second place by 5+ points with 9 games to go and lost out to Man City.

2015-2016
Leicester lead second place by 5+ points with 9 games to go and...


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Sliver C said:
> 
> 
> > Leicester will win the league while City will claw their way up to 2nd. The two bottlers will duke it for 3rd and 4th while we will probably have to fend off West Ham and some clubs below us for 5th.
> ...


Don't compare Spurs to Man City. After Man City was 5 points behind they hardly dropped any point since. Can you say same about Spurs?


Nobody can stop Leicester anymore. They're too good to losing to anyone at this point. 


Kane goal was a goal of the year worthy. I wonder why Spurs never lack of good youth English player. Something Arsenal lack these days. Even after many potential ones like Wilshere or Ox but turn out unreliable.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Aguero has already hit form. He's been by far the best prem striker in 2016, despite Man City being very ordinary performance and results wise.

Spurs haven't truly bottled anything yet, but them being in the position they're in RIGHT NOW as title challengers is so much more down to the failings of others and I don't know how anyone can deny that. It's not like they've been on a tear results wise. They're on course for 72 points, which would get you fourth AT BEST most seasons. Still, if they reach those targets (total points and CL) then that's still a good achievement regardless. If the big clubs hadn't fucked about so much I think people would still say Spurs have had a very good season and are worthy of top four.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Pummy said:


> Don't compare Spurs to Man City. After Man City was 5 points behind they hardly dropped any point since. Can you say same about Spurs?


He means sides have bottled 5+ point leads with 9 games to go. We currently have to wait and see.



> Nobody can stop Leicester anymore. They're too good to losing to anyone at this point.


The issue is that more sides will be likely to park the bus and settle for draws against Leicester than they lose. That said, if teams aren't doing it now, they likely never will.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Leicester's last three opponents have all parked the bus to a certain extent, with two of them being specialists at it (obviously not Norwich, lol). 7 points from 3 games is a very good return when considering that on paper this was supposed to be their undoing. The win today in particular today was very inpressive as Flores has Watford organised incredibly well and Vicarage Road is a tough away fixture. Leicester are playing fairly shit but still picking up lots of points, which as the cliche goes is the sign of champions...

Their next two opponents are Newcastle and Palace, which on paper should be two easy wins (obviously it doesn't always work out like that) considering how shit Newcastle are away from home (well they're shit in general, but you know what I mean) and Palace being in the middle of one Pardew's classic bipolar GOAT/WOAT (this side) runs of form. 

I will move over to the Green Light side of the fence and HATE Pards forever if he dares to turn it around now and take any points away from Leicester. You're safe now Pards, fuck the league off and concentrate on the cup :side:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Pummy said:


> Don't compare Spurs to Man City. After Man City was 5 points behind they hardly dropped any point since. Can you say same about Spurs?
> 
> Kane goal was a goal of the year worthy. I wonder why Spurs never lack of good youth English player. Something Arsenal lack these days. Even after many potential ones like Wilshere or Ox but turn out unreliable.


I wasn't comparing Spurs to City - I was actually using that stat that you can't really rule Man City out as they have previous. I mean no one thought Liverpool would bottle that title win, let alone Man Utd under Fergie but they did. A Liverpool side even with Suarez and Sturridge up top and their momentum saw themselves lose a 3 goal lead and draw 3-3 to a team that needed points like Palace. 



Andre said:


> Aguero has already hit form. He's been by far the best prem striker in 2016, despite Man City being very ordinary performance and results wise.
> 
> Spurs haven't truly bottled anything yet, but them being in the position they're in RIGHT NOW as title challengers is so much more down to the failings of others and I don't know how anyone can deny that. It's not like they've been on a tear results wise. They're on course for 72 points, which would get you fourth AT BEST most seasons. Still, if they reach those targets (total points and CL) then that's still a good achievement regardless. If the big clubs hadn't fucked about so much I think people would still say Spurs have had a very good season and are worthy of top four.


I still think it's a great season for Spurs, regardless of other teams. We're not talking about past seasons, if 72 points is enough to win the league this year then you're still league winners. The reason there isn't a higher points total this season is because their hasn't been one dominant team because you'd think the league overall has been a lot more competitive with teams showing they can beat anyone and aren't just going to lie down, apart from Aston Villa of course.



Andre said:


> Leicester's last three opponents have all parked the bus to a certain extent, with two of them being specialists at it (obviously not Norwich, lol). 7 points from 3 games is a very good return when considering that on paper this was supposed to be their undoing. The win today in particular today was very inpressive as Flores has Watford organised incredibly well and Vicarage Road is a tough away fixture. Leicester are playing fairly shit but still picking up lots of points, which as the cliche goes is the sign of champions...
> 
> Their next two opponents are Newcastle and Palace, which on paper should be two easy wins (obviously it doesn't always work out like that) considering how shit Newcastle are away from home (well they're shit in general, but you know what I mean) and Palace being in the middle of one Pardew's classic bipolar GOAT/WOAT (this side) runs of form.
> 
> I will move over to the Green Light side of the fence and HATE Pards forever if he dares to turn it around now and take any points away from Leicester. You're safe now Pards, fuck the league off and concentrate on the cup :side:



Leicesters run in is unreal on paper. They SHOULD definitely be beating Newcastle at home, though with it being Monday after Spurs have played against the bottom side on Sunday, you have to wonder if it would play into their minds especially as Newcastle will NEED to start picking up points, saying that, Leicester have shown no signs of buckling under any kind of pressure.

Palace haven't even won a league game since December 2015 ffs so Pardew will probably just roll over. He has shown that his teams can defend when they want though as I witnessed it the other week in the FA Cup. 

If they win the league, it will probably be in April though. 3 home games out of 4 and those 3 home games are Southampton, West Ham and Swansea. Away at Sunderland too (who could be well fighting for them points) whilst their rivals:

Tottenham - Liverpool (A), Man Utd (H), Stoke (A), West Brom (H)
Arsenal - Watford (H), West Ham (A), Sunderland (A), Norwich (H)
Man City - Bournemouth (A), West Brom (H), Chelsea (A), Stoke (H)

Leicesters last three games are their hardest with Man Utd away, perhaps a team needing points to mount a late top four surge, Everton at home probably the easiest but a team with talent to cause problems and then Chelsea away is not a place you want to go to if you're needing a win on the final day to secure the title.

I think based on paper and form throughout the whole season, Leicester are the league winners. But we've seen so many twists and turns that I won't be surprised if they don't win it. I mean Spurs and Arsenal have both lost 5 points this week when not many thought they would.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

@Andre I know it's not really the point, but do you think that Aguero has been far better than Costa this year? I'd say it's pretty close, Costa has six goals and four assists from the nine league games he's played this year. Including the winner at Norwich and Arsenal as well as the equaliser v Man Utd.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

@Erik. I think it's a great season for Spurs even if they don't win the league.

I just don't like the notion that they're title challengers because they've been playing and gaining results like true title contenders would. This season is unlike any other that I can remember, where all of the powerhouse clubs have just shat the bed to varying degrees. To have two or three underperform, fair enough, but usually one of them would be on 60-65 points points at this stage. Still, if Spurs win it, fair fucks to them, they will have overachieved points wise to some degree.



@Rugrat Costa is playing in a team that is in great form, which has gone completely under the radar because of how far behind they're due to their poor start. The 'winner' vs Norwich shouldn't count as a plus because he was a mile offside. He was generally trash in that game vs a very poor defence. No doubt he's in good form overall though.

Aguero, from what I've seen, has been carrying a very poor City side this year. Yaya, Zabaletta and a few others look done. Silva has been below his usual standards. Their pourous defence is also making his job of scoring point winning goals far harder.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Would Benitez take the Newcastle job at this point anyone think, also, is it true McClaren is on the board in some capacity?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Yeah McClaren is on the board. It's a large part of why so many have been critical of him. It's not just the results, but also that he has a far bigger say in the direction of the club than most managers do.

Rafa would have to be insane to go to Newcastle. Okay he hasn't been a top manager for a few years, but he's far better than going to a poorly run, shit club in dire straits.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Blimey, find it rather insane he's got a place on the board tbh. I too highly doubt Rafa would take on the job at this stage, just saw his name mentioned today. Despite how it ended at Inter and Real, his stock is surely still very high. 

Moyes though I can see taking the job tbh.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Yeah, Moyes is the one who desperately needs to rebuild his career and credibility. He's a joke figure atm. His next job is a make or break for him, unless he wants to be resigned to the championship bin. 

If he were to end up there and could keep them up while turning them back into a respectable side again, he would probably return to his rightful place in the hierarchy of managers. A decent tier three prem manager.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Shearer absolutely hammering Pinto. Good man.

This club's failure to sign a competent right back since Naughton returned to Spurs is unreal.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Team selection is harsh on Varela and Schneiderlin. Him and Herrera were looking decent together.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*










Third win (BPL) in a row now. Chelsea are next.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Van Gaal is such a cunt.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Liverpool with the spawniest win of all time.

Palace desperately need a good keeper. Speroni has always been error prone, but is past it now. They tried Hennesey but he's been a disaster. Brought McCarthy back in today after being dropped at the start of the season when he was the weak link, but then he goes and does that :lmao


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Will be a tricky game. Draw on the cards unless we see a bit of magic from Rashford or Martial.

So much for the famous youth policy. However, I'll give it the benefit of the doubt that he's resting Morgan and Varela for the Europa League, rotation is important.

Fellaini back on the bench is a sign of things to come. It's like the trailer before the main picture...Wazza instead of Rashford, Valencia instead of both Varela and Darmian and so on. 7th place, here we come...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Coming up to 3 months without a win now for Palace.

Leicester next for them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

So we are on a good run with Varela, Schneiderlin and Memphis all playing well, so what does van gaal decide to do....


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

read that this would've been schneiderlin's 5th game in 2 weeks. Was probably being rested. Likewise with the others.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Finally the top 4 pipe dream appears to be on the verge of being put to rest. The only trophy we are fighting for this season is the "finish-above-Liverpool" one and even that will be a fight for sure.

van Fraud will no doubt blame a defeat on Mata getting sent off, but the fact is that the team was back to playing his bullshit brand of football even prior to that. Rashford looks like he's learning the "philosophy" as well. And Schneiderlin coming on for Herrera at 0-0? The dumbass substitutions are back.

Hide behind the excuse of playing youth, hide behind the excuse of the red card. Duck, Dive, Dodge and Drop points sums up the performances this season.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

PARDS?

MORE LIKE FRAUDS

LOOKS LIKE GREEN LIGHT WAS RIGHT AGAIN. A GENIUS IS NEVER APPRECIATED IN HIS OWN TIME.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706511616733548545


HHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHA


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Just laughing at Carrick at this point. Walks back into the team, plays like the cowardly spaz he is and somehow stays on over Herrera. Absolute waste of space, was saying he was finished months ago and he's only getting worse.

Game was lost from the starting lineup. Van Gaal is such a fraud, talks up the youth policy but he was only playing the kids out of necessity. Went back to the same old bullshit at the first chance. One step forward leads to two steps back, all the time with this guy. What a missed opportunity this was.

Every loss is a step in the direction of Mourinho though, which is one redeeming aspect. This team would depress you.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Top 4 dream was alive for 4 days :duck


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Genius?



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> :mark:
> 
> :bow
> 
> *LONG LIVE THE KING*​


:mj4

Pardew will go through another winning streak, followed by a losing streak, repeat until the end of time. If you don't know how it works at this point then you don't know much at all.

Also, the sheer hypocrisy of laughing at him showing some accountability when you moaned at him making excuses every week while at Newcastle :mj4


PS: NEVER WRITE OFF TONY PULIS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'm laughing at him getting salty as fuck (just like his worshippers rn) at the reporter asking him a completely fair question. I guess that's what happens when you've been EXPOSED :mj4


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I don't worship him at all. He's a smug arrogant cunt as I've said many times. He also deserves plenty of criticism when he goes through these runs. 

I just find it laughable that you're still so obsessed with hating him when he's by far the best manager that you've had in basically the past decade.

Then again you're the genius whose favourite managerial choices to replace him were McClaren and Remi Garde :mj4


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Kiz said:


>


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

fergie must be fuming

he'd have pissed the league this year and probably had a couple more league titles had he not called it quits


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Goku said:


>


He needs to fuck off.

Mourinho plz.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

How has a bad two month run exposed Pardew as a manager? Some knee-jerk analysis there.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> He needs to fuck off.
> 
> Mourinho plz.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*








indeed.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Newcastle fan laughing at Pardew(who wouldn't be worried about relegated) while their team is now on verge of relegation :lol


----------



## MICHAEL OWEN WF (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Tell you what, Man Utd will be disappointed losing to West Brom today. They've been on a bad run have Manchester United, but coming into the games with four straight wins including a huge upset over Arsenal, they had to fancy their chances today. Didn't think Man Utd deserved to win it but tell you what, West Brom played like a team who wanted to win it. That'll be a huge blow to Man Utd's title chase but tell you what; that puts West Brom right in the hunt!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Wenger blame his own supporters now. Do we have any more pathetic manager in the history than him. Really low and classless to blame the fans for entitled their opinions. Can't take criticism and truly think Arsenal is his own creation instead of fans.


I rather have 3rd rate manager than him right now. At least their might have ambition and not so untouchable like him. Fuck off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Martial looks jaded as fuck. Think he's on pace to play over 60 games this year and has had more minutes than anyone of that age. Hasn't looked anything like the same player since the Stoke game and even then his performances had been less consistent than early on, when he seemed to beat his guy every time he got the ball.

I'd use him sporadically for the end of the season. It's a joke that we've been so reliant on him and if anything it looks like his return has disrupted our attack. I doubt Van Gaal gives a fuck about him though and will run him into the ground just to improve his failure of a reign.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Don't know how we pulled out that victory after going down to 10 men. We actually looked a lot better when we lost Milner in all honesty. Weird stuff I tell ya. Can and Lovren were bossing it throughout the entire game, especially in the second half. We got extremely lucky in the end but you'll take it against a Crystal Palace side managed by Alan Pardew (smug twat). 

I just hope we can produce a solid performance against United in the Europa. Signs of improvement are there, which is promising but we've just been inconsistent this season. Let's hope we keep this small winning streak going.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Yesterday was the first time this season I actually switched the game off featuring United as what I saw in the first half put me right off! There was three moments in the match that I knew all the players were told to play their LVG traditional waywards, slow, plodding and safe football. This all transpired before the Mata sending off (it was stupid of Mata to pick up two silly fouls especially when you have Mike "I love showing players my cards" Dean being the referee but that is still no excuse as we were shit with 11 men on the pitch).

One moment was when Martial backheeled the ball to Blind who had space to run down the channel and cross the ball. Instead, he opted to turn back, run back a few yards and pass the ball all the way back into our own half, thus losing momentum and nullifying our attack. The other moment was when Rojo went to whip the ball into the West Brom box and there was only Rashford in the box. Lingard was stuck to the right wing, Martial was stuck to the left wing and Mata wasn't in the box or even near it, that just didn't make any logical sense and a lot of the players were playing so deep the entire first half, hardly anyone got in the West Brom box. The third moment was when we won the ball back where most of the West Brom players had flooded forward and they had probably 4 players back. The ball went to Rashford on the right wing and he started to charge forward, the United fans were roaring on the potential counter attack only for Rashford to slow down and pretty much stop and pass it back and then we again lost all momentum. There just didn't seem to be any cohesiveness between the team, no desire, no passion, no fluidity or creativity. It was back to square one of dull LVG anti-football and his wretched philosophy.

So anyway, after enduring that first half I just couldn't be bothered. I've watched enough of this dross the last 18 months and yesterday was the final straw. So I went onto my PS4 and played GTA V Online with my mates, did a Heist mission and had a laugh. I said I bet the game would end 1-0 to West Brom and we most likely won't create anything and again, I was right! I checked the score here and there and then found out after the match ended that LVG made some of his usual incompetent decisions by taking off Herrera and bringing on Schneiderlin (more mindless defensive subs for the win!) and then bringing on Fosu-Mensah, which made zero sense when we needed to score. However, due to skipping the match and the boring football, I wasn't as deflated as I've been since the LVG era began. Sure, I was annoyed we lost and angry at the appalling football but I didn't feel as down as I usually do as thankfully I didn't put myself through that dross like I always do! I didn't even skip a match during Moyes tensure, despite how poorly we played throughout that! However, this... this is just hard to watch now. I so can't wait for these next 3 months to fly by as that will finally signify LVG's time... is up!

I don't like having that feeling that I can't watch my own team play but that is what I felt like I was reduced to yesterday. It has been an utter disaster since Ferguson left but the writing was on the wall with how mediocre the team was when he retired. We do now have a talented squad, some great players and some good youth prospects coming through but the way LVG has set us up and got us playing is so bad for a top (Lolworthy) team in the league. That as well as picking his favourites - mostly underperforming senior players that don't deserve to wear the shirt this season and the countless excuses he comes up with (no surprised he blamed the red card for the loss yesterday and neglected to mention the crap football throughout). The football is negative, cautious and his tactics are ancient. It's rinse and repeat with a lot of United posters but I just can't believe the board don't recognise this or haven't acted on this in December when the trigger should have been pulled.

We'll probably beat Liverpool and lose to West Ham knowing how the LVG process works.

Just get this season over with and bring on the summer where changes are desperately needed to be made.

Rant over.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

LOL, did exactly the same. Put on House of Cards on the TV, while leaving a stuttering stream on mute beside me which I looked at exactly twice.

That first half was unbearable and there was no chance we were turning it around. Regret not switching it off when I saw the teams.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Really sad that Woodward and the board are letting this charade continue. And tbf, I do not have great hopes of beating Liverpool. If you analyse van Gaal's "great record" at big games, he can be rightly given credit for only 4 of those - the 2-1 at Anfield (against a peak Brendan Rodgers), the 4-2 against City, the 3-0 against Spurs last season and the 3-2 against Arsenal this season.

The remaining wins have come against out-of-form Rodgers who's hardly a threat, a lucky own goal win against Spurs in the first game of this season, an unconvincing, absolutely lucky 1-0 win against Klopp. And of course, Arsenal. Regarding Arsenal, the first was a lucky smash and grab at the Emirates last season which could have easily gone the way it did during the 3-0 drubbing this season if luck had been on Wenger's side (I think Giroud missed a sitter at the death to level that game then). Then, there was a draw, a loss (FA Cup), a loss (this season) and finally the recent 3-2 win. 

Shows that against a half decent manager like Wenger, the "good at big games" record gets patchy with sporadic draw-win-loss. Even Pellegrini wised up and tactically outwitted van Gaal in the 0-0 home draw against City this season. 

The wins he gets credit for, he used the formation which he absolutely hates and was forced to do so because of injuries, which he immediately scrapped. Both last season and now this season. So that even takes the shine of the credit given to him.

Klopp is a good motivator, his side actually are trying to put up a fight for 4th regardless of whether they will succeed or not and I genuinely think Liverpool can beat us over 2 legs. 

No worries though, Jose's first presser will be worth the ordeal.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Juve reporting City have tied up Gungodan on 90k, 4yr, deal.. 

Wonder if he'll get in over Delph :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I don't believe that with the figure of a 90k a week contract. He could get double that quite comfortably.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

please don't sack mclaren before the Leicester game


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> I don't believe that with the figure of a 90k a week contract. He could get double that quite comfortably.


figures in italy are reported post tax. 90k means ~ 180k.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Apparently Rafa is the favourite for the Newcastle job. Don't know why he's going. Even if he was hell bent on getting the job, he'd surely be best waiting until Summer. It's not as though he's got much competition from the likes of Nigel Pearson and "Dim" Tim. 

In fairness to Sherwood though, he still dragged a worse group of players out of the relegation zone than the ones Newcastle currently have at a similar point in the season. I guess it just highlights how badly McClaren has done. The fact that he's done worse than John Carver is a pretty amazing achievement/


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

WE RAFA SOON. FACT.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Will this be the first time Rafa hasnt failed upwards? :lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If anyone goes down I hope it's Sunderland. Other than Villa they've served up the most shite for the past god knows how many seasons. Still reckon Newcastle will stay up but their luck will run out one day.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Rafa going from Madrid to Newcastle :lel

Tbf if he keeps them up they could be quite a decent side next season.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Welcome back Rafa Benitez :ti 
Alladyce miss you.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



















Farewell Steve. Thanks for all the good times.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Rafa back in the Prem, nice 

Reckon he's got a get out clause if he can't save them? Or as he's signed a three year deal, he'll still stay if they go down? Hope he does well though.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

RAFA, WHAT THE FUCK!!! Absolutely buzzing we pulled that off. 

inb4 we get relegated anyway. Those cunts better up their performance for him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Surely a no lose for him tbh. A saint if he keeps them up, players fault if they go down. 

All that money spent though. Good sign that he's already bought in his own team, if he does keep them up, especially an overhaul if the board allow it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Hell of a coup for Newcastle, all things considered. I'm shocked that Rafa took the job, as even though his stock has fallen due to poor reigns at Inter, Napoli and Real, going from Real to Newcastle is a massive step down. His contract must be hefty.

This MIGHT be the first properly great decision Newcastle have made as a club at board/scouting level since Graham Carr signed Cabaye. That is as long as they're looking at the long term...

Rafa is generally more of a coach and tactician than an exceptional man manager or motivator (not forgetting that famous h/t speech in May 2005). In this situation right now you would think the Toon army need the latter qualities more than anything, although obviously that's not to say he doesn't possess them at all.

Benitez' record with weak teams in relegation scraps is also absolutely terrible (maybe harsh to judge him on two poor reigns long ago in the late 90's) and he hasn't ever had a job where he has overachieved with a bang in the centre of midtable or lower club. Every job he's had since leaving Tenerife has involved joining clubs in strong situations. Even Valencia reached back to back Champions League finals before he took over and found success there. The difference in the scenario at Newcastle is easier to see than a priest on a mountain of sugar. All of those FACTS would have to be slight concerns.

Despite his latter quandry, Newcastle _seem_ to have a very competitive budget going forward. That could be the difference maker. Rafa has generally had huge budgets in most of his jobs this century, which while leading to underachievement at big clubs, would mean a world of difference at a small club like Newcastle. That's if the money is spent well. BIG IF.

If Rafa keeps Newcastle up, while Ashley hands him more control over the direction of the club and transfers (Graham Carr has been more miss than hit over the last three seasons), then I can see them doing really well over the next few seasons, pushing for top 8 finishes and making good attempts to win cup competitions. Surely Newcastle fans would be happy with that?

If he can't keep them up with an incredibly favourable run in, which includes a game in hand over horrendously shit and out of form Villa and Norwich, plus a mediocre Sunderland who are picking up points but not at an extraordinary level, then obviously he would have to take some blame. That's unless Norwich or Sunderland go on a phenomenal run. Still, most of the blame would have to go to tufty's awful reign, as well as years of incompetence from Newcastle's board which has led to the current highly imbalanced squad, which lacks steel, bollocks, heart and defensive resolve.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The most important factor in all of this is probably that he got a job close to his family, who still live on the Wirral. Apparently his wife and daughters absolutely love the place.

I wonder how much of an impact living away from his family had on his managerial performances since he left Liverpool :mj2


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I think the Newcastle players will get a massive wake up call when they realise the gulf in class between him and McLaren, he won't settle for lazy players just throwing in the towel either like a lot of them have done recently, them lot will get binned straight away. The 10 games this season will probably be ugly as he tries to grind out results but the Newcastle fans will have a lot to look forward too next season if they stay up. I'm actually jealous Iv wanted Rafa back at Liverpool for years now, I would even swap Klopp for him right now if given the choice.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

:woah


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'd also like Rafa to be given another crack at Liverpool at some point TBH, with some proper backing this time. Not instead of Klopp though lol, no way.

We'll see in three or four years time or whatever where the land lies i think. I want Klopp to be successful not only as a fan, but i want him to stay for the long haul TBH. We'll see.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Rafa was generally backed very well at Liverpool tbf.

He spent a lot of money for the market in that decade and had an incredibly strong spine in Reina, Carragher, Alonso, Mascherano, Gerrard and PRIME Torres. Even with the previous Yank owners largely awol and not running the club properly from day to day, Rafa was given a good budget for most of the time that they were there, that he largely wasted on shite and mediocrity for a club of Liverpool's standing (not much has changed there, hey).

The only time he wasn't properly backed financially was his last season, but even then you can't use that as an excuse for the terrible performances and results that season. It was a complete disaster and he was rightfully sacked (terrible replacement in Woy though). Don't forget that it was his decision to sell Xabi Alonso, a decision that he still stands by to this day. He also tried doing it years before because he was OBSESSED with trying to signing Gareth Barry because he was "more versatile". :lol

None the less, Gillette and Hicks were absolute dick heads.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Well, that was a 'proper cup tie' and a half. I thoroughly enjoyed that, which is rare considering this is a competition that has been devalued so much in modern times.

Very professional performance from Palace tonight. Reading were well up for the tie as you would expect, but all of the Palace players dug in and tracked their runners as soon as they lost the ball, while running away at neck breaking speed on the counter.

Al Habsi had a very good game, keeping Reading in it until the end and nearly saving Cabaye's penalty. Conversely, Palace's goalkeeping problems continue. Hennesey was all over the shop. Signing a new number one has to be a priority for them in the summer.

It's a great achievement for a club like Palace to reach an FA Cup semi final, especially considering the three tough fixtures they had in previous rounds against bigger clubs with better teams (no disrespect to Reading who played well and made this a tricky fixture, but Palace should be beating them).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Rafa is done as a top level manager, so going back to Liverpool down the line would make sense. Saying that, he's far better than Newcastle. They got very lucky in getting him in.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> Reina, Carragher, Alonso, Mascherano, Gerrard and PRIME Torres. Don't forget that it was his decision to sell Xabi Alonso, a decision that he still stands by to this day. He also tried doing it years before because he was OBSESSED with trying to signing Gareth Barry because he was "more versatile". :lol


The good and the bad in one fell swoop there. 

The Alonso fiasco was a total balls up, total.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Could not see a single ounce of logic behind wanting to replace Alonso lel

And EVEN IF Gareth Barry was "more versatile"

Sexiness>>>>>>>>>>versatility every day


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Alonso was the best central midfielder Liverpool have ever had in the prem era imo. Even more so than Gerrard for me, whose best football really came from an attacking midfield position (even his greatest performance was a result of being moved to attacking midfield, then later right wing back). It's no coincidence that Liverpool fell apart when Xabi left for Madrid.

Tbf I'm glad he left, because a player of his calibre deserves to be winning league titles. The closest he came to managing it before that was with Liverpool in 08/09, plus Real Sociedad, who massively overachieved by finishing second in 02/03, largely due to him pulling the strings in midfield.

To think Rafa sold him to fund the signing of Aquilani. :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Ugh Alonso. Still can't believe we were willing to let him go for Gareth Friggin Barry. That will hurt my soul forever. Hurts even more knowing that he never actually wanted to leave but basically felt forced out 

Outside that he was always a pretty decent manager for us. He wasn't perfect by any stretch but he was backed pretty nicely and achieved a good level of success. I reckon he will do well at a club like Newcastle. He won't turn them into cups winners overnight but if given the time he can steady the ship and have them competing around the top 10 again that's for sure


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Since when people here love Benitez? Less than 6 months ago people call him a fraud, shit and failure. Now everyone act like he can solve problem at NU and is way above Newcastle level, they're lucky to have him etc.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

New manager bounce on Monday, please.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Flumpnugget said:


> I think the Newcastle players will get a massive wake up call when they realise the gulf in class between him and McLaren, he won't settle for lazy players just throwing in the towel either like a lot of them have done recently, them lot will get binned straight away. The 10 games this season will probably be ugly as he tries to grind out results but the Newcastle fans will have a lot to look forward too next season if they stay up. I'm actually jealous Iv wanted Rafa back at Liverpool for years now, I would even swap Klopp for him right now if given the choice.


You would swap klopp for rafa? I liked rafa and think he got misjudged at timws but just no


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Pummy said:


> Since when people here love Benitez? Less than 6 months ago people call him a fraud, shit and failure. Now everyone act like he can solve problem at NU and is way above Newcastle level, they're lucky to have him etc.


If you had read through most of the posts then you should have seen that there's been a lot of criticism for Rafa. The consensus is that he's nowhere near good enough to be a manager at a big club, but MIGHT be a good long term option for Newcastle, IF he can keep them up (this is another issue as his track record with relatively poor teams is awful). Don't forget the context.

But then again, we're talking about Newcastle here. A basket case club with an imbalance of power which would put most managers off from joining. Their last two managers were Schteve McClaren and John fucking Carver. On paper, yes, they're lucky to have Rafa. Again, context.

Most of the 'love' is coming from Liverpool fans, unsurprisingly. Even they have made criticisms of him.

I'm guessing English isn't your first language. No offence.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'm not a huge Benitez lover at all but he's a decent manager with a good track record. Like Andre said he's no where near a top level manager anymore and shouldn't really be managing a top 4/champions league challenging team (which was justified during his tenure at Madrid) but is a pretty good appointment for a team like Newcastle who at most should be aiming for a mid table/Top 10 finish.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

What Rafa achieved with Valencia was genuinely great when considering that during his first two seasons they were up against the original Galacticos, who were managed by Del Bosque.

However, I do think he has dined out on the Champions League win with a mediocre Liverpool side far too much. That's the only reason I can think as to why he kept receiving top jobs after his final disastrous season at Anfield.

Rose tinted glasses wearing kopites like to paint Rafa as some kind of genius for the run in that competition and turn around in the final, but the FACT is that he was forced into the formation change (3-5-2) due to a Steve Finnan injury. Originally he was going to sub Traore off for Cisse and move Riise to left back and stick with a flat back four. He almost tried to send 12 players onto the pitch until it was pointed out to him. Obviously he deserves credit, but the amount is often overstated. 

Then there's the ghost goal vs Chelsea. Inb4 "it was over the line and Cech should have been sent off for a foul in the box anyway :evil".


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Watched the NUFC TV interview he did and I'm shocked at how confident he seems to be. I wonder if he actually knows what he's walking in to. Wouldn't surprise me if he leaves after the Leicester game when he sees the likes of Dummett and Taylor play.

Some of the pictures from training of his coaches he brought with him it looks like they've been up for the last 72 hours on a mad bender. Maybe they're all still pissed and that's why he took the job.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

He also made Liverpool into one of the best teams in the Champions League for a number of years :mj

Our time in Europe with him in charge from 04/05 to 08/09 was one of my best experiences as a Liverpool fan

I bet there were plenty of clubs out there hoping he could have replicated something similar for them


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Inter and Napoli had reasons to try take him on. He's had two top level jobs in the past decade. While Inter couldn't back him, he had no reason to think he couldn't achieve a portion of what Mourinho did (until all of Inter's prospecive problems collided at once) and Napoli likely believed if they backed him sufficiently like he was at Pool and Valencia, he could deliver what they were aspiring (as he had also won the Europa League with Chelsea the season before).

Newcastle should just focus on him coming off being appointed at Napoli. That Real Madrid job was falling-upwards into a job he hadn't really earned, given to him by an idiot who didn't know why he sacked his last head coach.

Think what I was trying to say is he's still a top manager, just cast into a position where he was due to fail at Real. He was only really 1-2 positions off the pace at Napoli.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



DwayneAustin said:


> He also made Liverpool into one of the best teams in the Champions League for a number of years :mj
> 
> Our time in Europe with him in charge from 04/05 to 08/09 was one of my best experiences as a Liverpool fan
> 
> I bet there were plenty of clubs out there hoping he could have replicated something similar for them


I never disputed that. Way to miss the point Donnacha.

His first three seasons at Liverpool were fantastic, with what was largely a patched up team. However, he had a genuinely great team from 2007 onwards (largely due to great financial backing), but failed to win any trophies. Any deep runs into the CL at that point were far from miracles. His final season was a total disaster. 

It's pretty obvious that big clubs continued to hire him based on things that happened around a decade ago, even despite the Inter disaster. Hence dining out on that win in 2005, which was the big selling point.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andre said:


> Then there's the ghost goal vs Chelsea. Inb4 "it was over the line and Cech should have been sent off for a foul in the box anyway :evil".


It was over the line and Cech should have been sent off for the foul anyway. Seriously :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> What Rafa achieved with Valencia was genuinely great when considering that during his first two seasons they were up against the original Galacticos, who were managed by Del Bosque.
> 
> However, I do think he has dined out on the Champions League win with a mediocre Liverpool side far too much. That's the only reason I can think as to why he kept receiving top jobs after his final disastrous season at Anfield.
> 
> ...


should be warned for baiting :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> I never disputed that. Way to miss the point Donnacha.





> However, I do think he has dined out on the Champions League win with a mediocre Liverpool side far too much. That's the *only* reason I can think as to why he kept receiving top jobs after his final disastrous season at Anfield.


:mj

I'm even finding myself annoying by doing this :hmm:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



DwayneAustin said:


> :mj
> 
> I'm even finding myself annoying by doing this :hmm:


Yes because I'm sure clubs thought "let's hire Rafa because they were finalists in 2007" rather than the win in 2005 fpalm

I'm saying the win in 2005 is THE reason why he gained his reputation, on top of what he did with Valencia. That's not to say he didn't have other achievements.

I mean, I was including the FA Cup win as a big success. Do you think big clubs hired him based on that? :lol

Bloody hell.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'm going to save this thread by ending this right here


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Well done for realising you were being silly.



No Brady today, while Tettey is out for the rest of the season. If Man City have anything about them (flat track bullies) they should steam roll over us today.

Bamford starts. Huge chance for him to make an impression if we can create the chances that we had been making for Jerome recently.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Andre said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Since when people here love Benitez? Less than 6 months ago people call him a fraud, shit and failure. Now everyone act like he can solve problem at NU and is way above Newcastle level, they're lucky to have him etc.
> ...


Well maybe I expected more negative comments towards him since he was constant underachieving for last 7 years. Im also kinda surprised about Liverpool fans still love him. Yes he won CL, but he also the one who left Liverpool with failures(finished 7th) which still effect them until today. Didn't Liverpool fans want him out last season? Plus I still think Newcastle has more chance to relegated than Sunderland anyway since Allardyce is master of avoiding of relegation and Benitez have no experience about it. Anyway I agree on he is still better than most of previous Newcastle manager which is strange. I thought Newcastle is a big club.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Newcastle isn't a big club :lol

They've won jack shit for almost 50 years, barring the ESTEEMED intertoto cup. They haven't competed in the champions league for over a decade either. Yes they were title challengers about two decades ago. So were Norwich, it means Jack shit.

I know they love to talk about 'famous number 9s' and "52,000 screaming jawdees every week" (read: silent and largely moaning) but even that means jack shit in this era where match revenue is a drop in the ocean. I mean, even Sunderland get very good sized crowds. It doesn't make them a big club.

At the very best they're a sleeping giant.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Joel said:


> Rafa is done as a top level manager, so going back to Liverpool down the line would make sense. Saying that, he's far better than Newcastle. They got very lucky in getting him in.


Reported for baiting m8



Andre said:


> To think Rafa sold him to fund the signing of Aquilani. :lol


:mj2

Selling Xabi was arguably the biggest mistake Liverpool made in the past couple of decades. Certainly was the biggest mistake of Rafa's reign. 

Not sure why anyone would want Rafa back tbh, especially now we have Klopp.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

We probably should have won the CL in '07 too tbh, thought we were the better team in that final and if Rafa would have not been as cautious, like keeping Bellamy on the bench, things just may have been different IMO. 

Rafa would then have 2 CL trophies under his belt. Hey its all hindsight and I digress lol. Carry on


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Brock said:


> We probably should have won the CL in '07 too tbh, thought we were the better team in that final and if Rafa would have not been as cautious, like keeping Bellamy on the bench, things just may have been different IMO.
> 
> Rafa would then have 2 CL trophies under his belt. Hey its all hindsight and I digress lol. Carry on


You could say that you shouldn't have won it in 2005 if that's the case. Swings and round abouts.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Joel said:


> You could say that you shouldn't have won it in 2005 if that's the case. Swings and round abouts.




It is a strange paradox lol, but I wouldn't swap what happened, so.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

lazy, pretentious shite from a lazy, pretentious team who have spent the entire season playing lazy, pretentious shite. embarrassing display after spending the whole week proclaiming we can still do it and the title is still in reach. is it fuck. a nice guy manager who refuses to make a single big call, is tactically inept and has the team mentally weak and soft. 1 point from 9 games for norwich. 1 point. and we couldnt even get a shot on target in the 2nd half.

just get rid of pelle. why not? what is he actually contributing?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

A good defensive performance, with GON the stand out as the colossus in front of the back four. These are the types of performances we are going to need if we are going to have any chance of staying up, just with more threat on the counter against weaker teams.

Man City have really stopped trying though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

City haven't won 2 league games in a row since October.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Just makes United's form all the more infuriating. City's biggest challenger for top 4 is West Ham. Within 2 points. Wow.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> Just makes United's form all the more infuriating. City's biggest challenger for top 4 is West Ham. Within 2 points. Wow.


More startling is that West Ham would be pissing all over both Manchester clubs if Payet didn't get injured. They'd be definite contenders for the title.

Bournemouth are also on a great run of form 17 points from the last 10 games, Eddie Howe has done a great job with them. He's had a lot of money to spend etc. but they are in line for a pretty nice mid table finish, despite injuries to key players.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Payet's injury did set WHU back. They would have been neck-to-neck with Leicester if it wasn't for some bad luck.

Pellegrini is lucky that van Gaal's delusion is keeping his own shoddy performances under the radar. That, and at least he's not leaving City trophyless in his last season, even if it's the league cup. 

Can't wait for Benitez vs Allardyce the Sequel.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Yeah I think it's fair to say Howe has done a good job, despite being promoted with the best starting XI and being able to afford transfer mistakes with the relatively big budget he has been given. Bournemouth play some good football while picking up a good amount of points. He deserves credit for that.

They've had some incredible luck in some games (like the home win vs United), but that's balanced out by their terrible luck with injuries at the start of the season, losing key players in Wilson and Gradel. I could include Mings, but he's not that good and was only a bench warmer anyway.

Credit should also go to Bournemouth's board for fully backing Howe. Not many other potential relegation strugglers would go and splash out on two new strikers after losing their main cf to injury. I wish that we had a board (and rich backers) that would just go out and sign the players we need, instead of penny pinching and missing out on targets because of it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Everton/Chelsea is dreadful enough as it is, but with Martin Keown commentating it's killing my soul.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

So happy we got rid of Mourinho. It saved our season :Jordan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

A Noel Gallagher quote perfectly fits Costa, IMO:



> He's like a man with a fork, in a world made of soup.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Costa almost Suarez-ed Barry :ha


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Lukaku's first :banderas Cahill ran in about 10 different directions and didn't get close :lol

That was a headache-inducingly poor game, barring the first goal and the late Costa and Barry nonsense.

The semi-finals are starting to look interesting on paper though. There's a good chance West Ham will beat United too. Hopefully it doesn't lead to another Arsenal defence.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't know I should be happy or not at Arsenal being win FA cup 3 year in a row. It's always great to win trophy but also gives Wenger another excuse to stay :lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Getting rid of all the players will save our season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I can take losing. Chelsea haven't always been up near the top as everyone knows. But I can't take utter garbage performances and tonight was just that. After all the money spent, the money these players are on (highest wages in the league), this just isn't good enough.

Edit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708746374452486144
:bunk


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

:darkbarry the only one who could get Costa sent off.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Specialist in Failure strikes again smh 
Can't even beat a mid-table club at home. But sure nobody does better job than him. Carry on. I'm done.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Here's your chance LVG :ti


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

West Ham pls. Will make these semi finals perfect. Fuck all of these underperforming big clubs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Almost been the perfect weekend so far. Just hope for a dominant Spurs win away at Aston Villa and the pikeys getting knocked out of the FA Cup.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Terrible line-up, van Gaal's simply rolling the dice these days with no clear cut plan for who should be playing where.

Will probably fluke a win simply because his luck bails him out whenever he is under pressure. It's a cycle of madness.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Arsenal....







:dance :dance :dance

:haha


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Chokers gon Choke.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

West Ham have had the better chances after another lackluster United performance in the first 45 minutes. We've not been good, we haven't been bad... just very dull with again, no end product and no creative outlet when on the attack. We're even giving the most simple of passes away cheaply. West Ham haven't been great but they've looked a lot more comfortable and have ran through our midfield and defence with ease at times.

I'm still getting annoyed that when we do go on the attack after winning the ball back, hardly anyone is flooding forward and only Rashford is staying in the box being marked by two centrebacks. Why is that? It doesn't make any logical sense! It's madness! When Carroll had that header that went over the bar about 3 or 4 West Ham players ran into the box to try and win it, when we won the ball back numerous times and got forward only Rashford was in the box awaiting the cross. Herrera was on the right, Lingard cut inside but was no where near Rashford offering support, Martial was stuck out left and Fellaini made his run late and then when the ball came to him it was a needless floating ball for the goalkeeper to retrieve with ease. Again, our attack was cut out and we lost momentum when we looked like we could do something on the initial attack and when that didn't work due to our own faults, we went with the hoofball tactic.

No pressure on the back four when United are on the attack and it's very concerning. It's just too cautious, too negative and the slow, plodding football just has to stop! The senior players just don't seem to have much fight in them at the moment, probably a confidence thing or LVG has sucked the joy out of them, I don't know.

Martial has been our best threat going forward so far and has looked sharp, hope he can keep it up second half and hopefully the players start to kick into third gear and not just solely rely on Martial to do everything.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709053155862904832
Embarrassing


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

There you go. Poor Dave, doesn't deserve this. 

One cup down. Liverpool will finish the job in the 2nd leg.

Shocking to think I really miss David Moyes now.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Beauty of a free kick Payet


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Good to see there's been a bit of a fight after we went down. Didn't expect that as it isn't the norm nowadays.

We are putting some pressure on West Ham. If we can make it 2-1 and avoid a replay, it will be too good to be true.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

just listened to the Van Gaal post match interview on 5live

joke excuses from louis

Edit:







:haha


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Scholes claimed De Gea should have saved Payet's free kick. :confused


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

we played so much better when Fellaini went off, and that should hopefully be the last we see of that sack of shit, but it probably won't be sadly. still expect West Ham to knock us out in the replay though


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Ironic cheers for Fellaini were a bit classless, tbh. Not his fault that the manager plays him over others. The guy was a scapegoat in the Moyes era and now seems to be so for van Gaal as well.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Shouldn't be a shock that our home fans are abysmal. Been like that for years.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I see that Rafa Benitez hasn't lost an opening game as manager. Here is hoping he can keep that up tonight. Some of his opening games haven't been easy as manager and this won't be no walk in the park for him. He'll have a tough time on his hands at Newcastle but lets hope he can learn Newcastle the basics of defending, they'll need it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I have a sickly feeling Newcastle are going to actually get something from tonight's game, partly because with the nature of this season and how atrocious they were in a must win game last week I can see them actually taking something from a game people would expect them to lose tonight. Hope I'm wrong though.

Fellaini hate is what it is. He's wasted in midfield because it doesn't play to any of his strengths and for that reason I have a degree of sympathy for him because he's being deployed in a position where distribution, technique and positional awareness are vital and he's subpar in each respect. Van Gaal seems to think of him as this strong tackling force in midfield who's a natural ball winner, but far often than not he's just gifting could away or is done for pace by anyone with an ounce of technique to draw him in and beat him with ease.

I hope he's off in the summer though. Even played in his preferred position he would never have been anything at United bar an option off the bench when chasing a game, and even then we sold a player far better at that attribute to Leverkusen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The Mahrez diving is getting quite frustrating. When it's your time, it's your time I suppose.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I hope these shit Geordie cunts end up in the lower leagues where they belong. Big club? RIP in piss you horrific mongs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Erik. said:


> *I see that Rafa Benitez hasn't lost an opening game as manager.* Here is hoping he can keep that up tonight. Some of his opening games haven't been easy as manager and this won't be no walk in the park for him. He'll have a tough time on his hands at Newcastle but lets hope he can learn Newcastle the basics of defending, they'll need it.


He has now :kobe10


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

That'll be that for the league.

Tottenham will need a near flawless run now with Man Utd (H), Stoke (A), Liverpool (A), Chelsea (A) all still to play. No team has ever lost the league when 5 points clear and 8 games to go. I would still be happy with top four though, that was the target and we're well on course for that. We have the youngest team in the league, the best goal difference, scored the joint most goals and conceded the least amount of goals in the league. Progress is there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Far from over.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

An incredibly professional, if ugly, performance from Leicester. They took the one decent chance they had via some Okazaki magic and defended with an immense level of discipline. Mahrez was very poor with his use of the ball, so it was vital that Leicester kept a clean sheet, as a second goal looked very unlikely.

These were the types of games that a lot of people predicted Leicester would struggle in, but they keep proving those doubts to be wrong. 10 points from 4 games against largely defensive teams is a great return.

I thought Newcastle looked far more organised and hard working than at any time I've seen them play under Schteve this season. They badly lacked quality in the final third though. The Mitrovic and Sissoko clash, which stopped the former having a clear chance in the box, was comical.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Erik. said:


> That'll be that for the league.
> 
> Tottenham will need a near flawless run now with Man Utd (H), Stoke (A), Liverpool (A), Chelsea (A) all still to play. *No team has ever lost the league when 5 points clear and 8 games to go*. I would still be happy with top four though, that was the target and we're well on course for that. We have the youngest team in the league, the best goal difference, scored the joint most goals and conceded the least amount of goals in the league. Progress is there.


United were 8 points clear with 6 games to go in 2012...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



united_07 said:


> United were 8 points clear with 6 games to go in 2012...


So you were. That's the last time I listen to any commentators.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Shame Rafa had to lose his first match in, but 

:fuckyeah

The foxes notch up another win. Please hold on Leicester, pleeeeeeaaaaaasssseeee.

It's far from over yet though. Things could change in the space of a week with how this seasons gone tbh. Bigger teams have blown bigger leads before, so.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Lol at Sky Sports giving Drinkwater motm btw. He was terrible tonight. Couldn't control the ball or make simple passes throughout the match. The late Hollywood ball to Mahrez was the only real quality he showed. Obviously he worked very hard, but so did every Leicester player on the pitch. 

Kante was far superior IMO and if you're going to give a motm based on work rate then Vardy deserves it hands down, constantly winning the ball back with his pressing and getting in between the ball and Newcastle players to win free kicks. He also won the header which assisted Okazaki's goal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Chelsea are as close to the Champions League places as Arsenal are to the top of the table.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Erik. said:


> I would still be happy with top four though, that was the target and we're well on course for that. We have the youngest team in the league, the best goal difference, scored the joint most goals and conceded the least amount of goals in the league. Progress is there.


And finishing above Arsenal.

Would like to see either Spurs or Leicester win the league. So long as it's not Arsenal (too many Gooner friends) or City (ABC). Besides, every bit of progress Poch makes is showing van Gaal up for the fraud he is.

Dare I say it, but it does seem like Wenger is finally under a *semblance* of pressure if he doesn't win the league or atleast finish a respectably close 2nd this season. However, I don't think it's wise to want him out. Firstly, despite all his faults, he's still done a lot for the club and it's almost sad to see him hounded out. Secondly, there are no good managerial options for next season with all the top ones sewn up, so it might be better to let Wenger finish off his contract and plan for the future. Atleast 4th would be assured with him.

Of course, all hypothetical as Arsenal will probably do something crazy like beat Barca and exit the CL honorably, go on a beast run in the league and get their usual strong finish at the end of the season, effectively hitting the reset button.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> Newcastle isn't a big club :lol
> 
> They've won jack shit for almost 50 years, barring the ESTEEMED intertoto cup. They haven't competed in the champions league for over a decade either. Yes they were title challengers about two decades ago. So were Norwich, it means Jack shit.
> 
> ...


Wouldnt even put the in the previous giant catagory, when? oh they went back to back league winners in 1906/07.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

They're dogshit. They were entertaining in the mid-90s where their biggest achievement was having one of their defenders lob Schmeichel. They had a very likeable manager in Sir Bobby and a legend in Shearer but beyond that there's nothing to them besides fat fans with NUFC across them. If they put half the emotion into supporting the club as they put into hating the establishment there then they'd be more likeable. 

I'd love it if they went down. Love it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If Newcastle go down, Sunderland may as well go down with them. The derby game is the only really attraction that both clubs have.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The best way to put it in perspective is this:

Newcastle's BEST spell in the modern era was from 1993-2004. An 11 year period where they qualified for the champions league a FEW times and reached a couple of cup finals, without actually winning anything. Some deluded jawdees think they're a big club.

Arsenal's (an actual big club) WORST spell in the modern era is 2005-now. An 11 year period where they qualified for the champions league EVERY season and won a few trophies. Yet they're considered a running joke by many in the modern game.

On the subject of Bobby Robson... I know that Newcastle fans like to act as if he was their saviour, who they worshipped. Yet the truth of the matter is that they also BOOED him at times when they had slow starts in the league, failed to qualify for the champions league and when he dared to bench their then past it 'famous number 9' shirt wearing Jesus Shearer. Kevin Keegan raised their expectations in an era where the premier league was shit and had fallen behind the other big European footballing leagues. Since then a large portion (which is what Jawdess always ask for at the takeaway) of their fans have been massively deluded knackers. 'Barcelona of the North'. 'Geordie Nation'. OKAY THEN.



*****


I actually find this quite an interesting subject, as what makes a 'big club' is kind of subjective, because it can include so many variables. But for me:

*1) Manchester United (Elite) -*

An incredible history of winning major trophies, plus unrivalled success in domestic competition in the Sky tv money era (92 onwards) and 'oil money era' (2004 onwards).

*2) Liverpool (Elite) -*

'Five times' is probably the first thing you will think of, but their history in domestic competition is only second to United. They've had poor success in the league in the modern era (which is what has held them back), but have still won plenty of domestic cups and European trophies this century.

*=3) Arsenal (Big club) -*

An incredible record of domestic achievements, including being the record holder of biggest number of FA Cup wins. However, they've had very few trophy wins in the last decade, while their European record leaves a lot to be desired.

*=3) Chelsea (Modern big Club) -*

'They've got no history', which is not strictly true. Most clubs would have been happy to achieve what Chelsea had won before the sky tv money era. Many will throw accusations about oil money, but the club actually had good domestic and European success from the mid 90's onwards, before Abramovich took over. Their modern success has only been strengthened since then, with multiple domestic and European trophy wins.

*5) Man City (Modern big club) -*

Again, like Chelsea, they have a reasonable history in terms of winning all of the major domestic trophies. Their recent league title and domestic cup wins makes them a force to be reckoned with in modern times. Like Arsenal, their European record isn't great. This is possibly the most controversial placing, as the history of the clubs below could be argued to hold more merit. Then again, surely nobody would dream of trying to argue that Villa are a bigger club right now?

*6) Aston Villa (sleeping giant) -*

A club with a great domestic and European history, that has only had minor success in the modern era. Currently falling on hard times.

*7) Everton (sleeping giant) -*

Ever present in the top flight and have a great domestic history, but again have had minor success in the modern era.

*8) Tottenham (sleeping giant) -*

A good domestic and European history, with some moderate success in cup competitions in the modern era. A title winning success this season could massively boost their reputation.

*9) Forest (Brian fucking Clough) -*

A generally small club which had a relatively short period of incredible success with one of the GOAT managers. How you rank them compared to the four teams above largely depends on how much you value current success. I think a cut of period of no big trophy wins in 25 years is fair. After this the definition of a 'big club' really starts to lose any meaning (for example: Blackburn).




*TL;DR =* Obviously what makes a big club is up for debate, but the idea of Newcastle as a 'big club' is a bad joke by any definition, while some of their fans are the most deluded loonies around.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'd have Leeds somewhere in that list.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

That's actually a reasonable shout @Vader. They're a sleeping giant of some description. Would be at the end of the list for me though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I dunno. I could see them being in anywhere from above Villa to below Forest on your list. There's arguments for either position. Ones that I am unwilling to type out in this juncture of my WF posting career.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Howard Wilkinson has a lot to answer for. Fucking long ball merchant. That fat bastard Don Revie too. Dirty Leeds.

Yeah I Cba to argue it either. Like I said before, it's all very subjective. I like reading different opinions about it though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

the david o'leary open cheque book years were a particular highlight. i'd put them above villa purely because of tony yeboah.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*






:banderas

Leeds were pretty great in the champions league when Peter Ridsdale was spunking money like a loony, including buying luxuries such as tanks full of exotic goldfish, jet skis and Seth Johnson.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

:hendo2 Next! :klopp2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> *=3) Chelsea (Modern big Club) -*
> 
> 'They've got no history', which is not strictly true. Most clubs would have been happy to achieve what Chelsea had won before the sky tv money era. Many will throw accusations about oil money, but the club actually had good domestic and European success from the mid 90's onwards, before Abramovich took over. Their modern success has only been strengthened since then, with multiple domestic and European trophy wins.


They've got no history might not be entirely true but they have got very little history would be about right

Chelsea are anything but a big club and never have been

Up until the Sky tv money era arrived in about 1992 Chelsea had won the grand total of 

1 League title
1 F.A Cup 
1 League cup
1 Cup winners cup


So to put that into context Chelsea had won the fa cup the same number of times as football powerhouses like Oxford University,Royal Engineers,Clapham Rovers,Blackburn Olympic,Old Carthusians and Wimbledon .Clubs like the mighty Bury,Old Etonians and Preston had actually won it more times than Chelsea

Huddersfield,Portsmouth,Burnley and Preston are just a few clubs who had won more league titles than Chelsea prior to the Sky tv money era

Newcastle up until 1992 had won

4 league titles
6 F.A cups
1 Uefa cup

Since the birth of both football clubs Newcastle have consistently averaged bigger crowds than Chelsea and only once since 1981 have Chelsea averaged more. For me traditionally Newcastle are a miles bigger club than Chelsea

In a Premier league game at Stamford Bridge v Coventry in 1994 the attendance was 8,923

Prior to Abramovich turning up Chelsea had played in the European cup/Champions league once in there history and that was in 2000

The club were in financial ruins in 2003 until Abramovich come in and saved there arses .Without his money Chelsea would still be fuckall like they always have been 

For me Chelsea never have been nor never will be a big club


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

From 2003 onwards would you not say Chelsea are a big club? @Berlino

They've won literally everything in the last four years and will move into a 60,000 seat stadium.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Have a strong feeling that Tottenham will win the title.

Then again, I had the same feeling about Arsenal :side:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Rugrat said:


> From 2003 onwards would you not say Chelsea are a big club? @Berlino
> 
> They've won literally everything in the last four years and will move into a 60,000 seat stadium.


Since 2003 they have had a good team and been successful no doubt but as i pointed out in my previous post for the other 100 years they existed they were fuckall

Like Andre said the subject is subjective and for me historically i do not see Chelsea as a big club

They can have a 60,000 seater stadium but i doubt very much they will be selling that out every week.For quite a few games they wont even come close

Take away the Abramovich era and for me Newcastle have always been a much bigger club than Chelsea

I would personally judge the what makes a big club question on history, fan base and honers and until the dirty russian money come rolling in Chelsea were a distance behind Newcastle in every department

If we are talking the last 15 year then yes Chelsea are a bigger club based on success but do you think that Chelsea would be pulling 50,000 fans week after week year after year if they were as shit as Newcastle? I highly doubt it


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

first london team to win the champions league, not a big club my ass.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Goku said:


> first london team to win the champions league, not a big club my ass.


8,923 attendance for a premier league game at home only 20 year ago ,Yeah. Really big club


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Regardless of how it's occurred, modern day success can't be ignored as big club criteria. They're obviously a massive club now so saying they aren't isn't very intelligent.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

newcastle are gonna do sunderland

rafa to bury fat sam


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Must hurt when a small club like Chelsea has become far better than a big club like Arsenal.

Honestly, I don't really care about the whole big club or not argument. Has no impact on why I support my team. But I definitely prefer current success than past success, because I get to live through it. I get to tell my grand children about Munich. What you gonna tell your grand children about, @Berlino? How you got fourth by the scrape of your teeth and then took selfie pictures? :Jordan


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Chelsea are one of the biggest clubs in Europe, they have tons of recent success, attract (and have created) some of the worlds best players/managers, and are a global brand with a large fanbase. Trying to argue otherwise is silly. Especially when you're trying to remove a 12-13 year chunk of their history (the most relevant period to this argument as well, as it's the most recent 12-13 years) to support your argument is desperate.

Joel is spot on about current success as well. It's like seeing Madrid fans trying to belittle Barca's achievements bringing up CL wins from 50 years ago, who gives a fuck? I've lived through this Barca team, just like Chelsea fans have likewise lived through their clubs most successful ever period.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Joel said:


> Must hurt when a small club like Chelsea has become far better than a big club like Arsenal.
> 
> Honestly, I don't really care about the whole big club or not argument. Has no impact on why I support my team. But I definitely prefer current success than past success, because I get to live through it. I get to tell my grand children about Munich. What you gonna tell your grand children about, @Berlino? How you got fourth by the scrape of your teeth and then took selfie pictures? :Jordan


shots fired. :costanza3

I can't wait to tell my grandkids about Istanbul. roud :mark:


----------



## alexcoati (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Does Fox Sports show the German Bundesliga this year?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Joel said:


> Must hurt when a small club like Chelsea has become far better than a big club like Arsenal.
> 
> Honestly, I don't really care about the whole big club or not argument. Has no impact on why I support my team. But I definitely prefer current success than past success, because I get to live through it. I get to tell my grand children about Munich. What you gonna tell your grand children about, @Berlino? How you got fourth by the scrape of your teeth and then took selfie pictures? :Jordan


Obviously you prefer current success compared to past success as your club didn't have any

I can tell my grand children about how my club went unbeaten all season long playing top notch attractive attacking football with a team that cost less money to assemble than Chelsea paid for Fernando Torres. I can tell them about title wins at White hart lane and Old trafford. I can tell them about how i seen us win 5 F.a cups in 13 years.(Not to shabby tbh) and we achieved all of this success built on one mans vision and innovation playing free flowing attacking football and working on a budget far inferior to our major competitors

As i said Bury were more successful in the F.a cup than Chelsea until the money started rolling in

Only 3 seasons ago Chelsea were getting attendances of 28,817 in the europa league knockout stage. Thats 13000 empty seats

Real big clubs like Utd ,Liverpool and Arsenal have built there clubs on decades and decades of tradition,hard work, fan base and success 

Sum Russian guy comes in and spends the best part 2 billion quid in just over ten years and buys a bit of success brings in a load of day trip supporters and now that makes Chelsea a massive club? I have never heard so much BS in my entire life


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Berlino said:


> Obviously you prefer current success compared to past success as your club didn't have any


No. I prefer it for reasons I have stated. Up your reading game.



Berlino said:


> I can tell my grand children about how my club went unbeaten all season long playing top notch attractive attacking football with a team that cost less money to assemble than Chelsea paid for Fernando Torres. I can tell them about title wins at White hart lane and Old trafford. I can tell them about how i seen us win 5 F.a cups in 13 years.(Not to shabby tbh) and we achieved all of this success built on one mans vision and innovation playing free flowing attacking football and working on a budget far inferior to our major competitors


I get to tell mine that I saw 4 title wins, which included highest points ever tallied, most goals ever scored and least goals ever conceded. That I got to see 6 FA Cup wins. I think I'm winning atm.

Well done for achieving it with a lesser budget though. Do you know that you don't get anything extra for that? In fact, you get the same trophy that Chelsea got for spending millions on it. Sure, you can have a little brag about it, but in the record books, it isn’t mentioned. History remembers the winners regardless of how it happened.



Berlino said:


> As i said Bury were more successful in the F.a cup than Chelsea until the money started rolling in


Good for Bury. Everyone has their time to shine.



Berlino said:


> Only 3 seasons ago Chelsea were getting attendances of 28,817 in the europa league knockout stage. Thats 13000 empty seats


That’s poor, but if the team care even less about the competition, can you blame the fans? Go compare that figure to league games or FA Cup games.



Berlino said:


> Real big clubs like Utd ,Liverpool and Arsenal have built there clubs on decades and decades of tradition,hard work, fan base and success


Good for them. And out of all of them only Manchester United are still relevant and don’t have to peer back into history to make themselves feel better.



Berlino said:


> Sum Russian guy comes in and spends the best part 2 billion quid in just over ten years and buys a bit of success brings in a load of day trip supporters and now that makes Chelsea a massive club? I have never heard so much BS in my entire life


He also builds us a new world class training facility, pumps tons of money to give us arguably the best academy in England in hope that it will sort us up in the future and is again putting his hands in his own pockets to build us a new 60k seat stadium. He attends the majority of home games, shows emotion to every goal or close chance and is rumoured to want to hand it down to his son once the time comes.

While your main shareholders are accused of stuffing money Arsenal create into their pockets and leaving Wenger looking stupid for having to make excuses on why he didn’t give into angry supporters demands of buying a new player. Great stuff.

You can continue to talk about history all you want and what a big club is or not. But it’s not going to change what is happening today. And today we are beating you every season, even when everyone else is beating in our worst season since that Russian guy took over and poisoned English football. Grrrrr. Damn him!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Pretty sure you have to like girls if you want to one day end up with grandchildren, you guys


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Joel said:


> Good for them. And out of all of them only Manchester United are still relevant and don’t have to peer back into history to make themselves feel better.












You're right, who even remembers yesterday? :klopp2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Oh wow, this blew up overnight.

I absolutely hate the crowd size argument determining how big a club is, because it depends on so many variables. I can also cherry pick rubbish home top flight league attendances for Newcastle from around a similar time as that Chelsea/Coventry game, it doesn't make them badly supported historically though. In fact, you can do it with most clubs at some point in their history. Arsenal aren't an exception either.

For the record, Chelsea were the best supported club in the country three years into their existence. They were also one of the best supported clubs in the country until the 1960's, averaging well over 30,000 most seasons, often pulling in crowds of 70,000 plus, while *their home record was 82,000+* (Far bigger than Newcastle's, for the record), the *third biggest league attendance ever recorded in the country*. In fact, *from 1906-1978, they had the third biggest average attendance in the country*. If you want to talk about the factor of big attendances and the importance of history, then that absolutely makes them a big club by that (not my) definition.

They still had decent attendances up until the late 70's, but that changed when hooliganism massively impacted the game and forced away families from clubs who had a severe problem with it. Chelsea in particular had a major issue via the headhunters (well, they were known as the shed end boys up to a point), one of the most notorious firms of the time, who became synonymous with being a racist group. This lasted throughout the 80's and was only exacerbated by Ken Bates tenure at the club, where he often charged triple the price of what other London clubs charged for home games (the most expensive in the country for that time), pricing out the working class in an attempt to get rid of the headhunters (it didn't work) and clear the club's debts. The problem with the hooligans became so bad that Bates even contemplated installing electric fences at one stage!

Another factor in the 80's up until the early 90's was the state of Stamford Bridge. The ground was dilapidated and crumbling apart, while most of the views from the stands were far away from the pitch. Bates couldn't revamp all of the old stands because he didn't own the ground at that time, as it had been sold to pay off debts (the company that owned the ground ironically went bankrupt which allowed Chelsea to own the ground again). It wasn't a place that was ideal or enjoyable to watch football during that era, especially with the backdrop of the headhunters running around and Bates' eccentric and expensive rule of the club. This all changed in the mid 90's when Stamford Bridge was redeveloped into a suitable modern stadium, while the hooligan factor slowly dissolved away, before becoming a minor nuisance at best. Hence the crowd sizes started building up again.

History lesson over...


*****


In terms of trophy successes in the past, I don't see Chelsea as a historically big club either, hence the word MODERN. Whether anyone here likes it or not, being a wealthy club is a big factor in this day and age.

Chelsea are also the only English club to have won all four 'major' European trophies, including the now abandoned Cup Winners Cup. Even excluding the Super Cup, they're the only English club to win all three major European trophies. Only three other clubs in Europe have managed that; Bayern, Juventus and Ajax.

Again whether anyone wants to view them as a big club is up to them. But in terms of historic attendances and winning every major competition, they can't be dismissed.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not sure how anyone can say that Chelsea are not a big club. Pretty stupid comment tbh


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Chelsea are a big club there is no denying it, definitely bigger than Newcastle... but I'd still say Arsenal is bigger than them in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I get to tell my Grandchildren that I saw their Grandmother naked.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Rooney gets to tell lots of people that he saw their grandmother naked. I think he's won the history :brodgers


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

never seen any grandmother naked :KLOPP


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



> History remembers the winners regardless of how it happened.


Indeed it does and history tells us that Arsenal have 13 league titles and 12 F.A cups compared to Chelseas 5 titles and 7 F.A cups



> That’s poor, but if the team care even less about the competition, can you blame the fans? Go compare that figure to league games or FA Cup games.


Chelsea won the europa lge that year,So much for the team caring less about it than the fans



> Good for them. And out of all of them only Manchester United are still relevant and don’t have to peer back into history to make themselves feel better.


The other two teams in question are above you in the league while Liverpool are still in Europe,which atm would make both clubs currently more relevant than Chelsea. Liverpool could go another 20 years without winning a trophy and history will still show that they are far more relevant than Chelsea ever will be




> He also builds us a new world class training facility, pumps tons of money to give us arguably the best academy in England in hope that it will sort us up in the future and is again putting his hands in his own pockets to build us a new 60k seat stadium. He attends the majority of home games, shows emotion to every goal or close chance and is rumoured to want to hand it down to his son once the time comes.


I was debating weather Chelsea historically are a big club.Not once did i question Mr Abramovich and his generosity or loyalty to the cause.

As Andre pointed out earlier in the thread the big club debate is subjective and for me having a successful 12 year period on the back of throwing ridiculous amounts of money at is does not over shadow the 100 years of history that went before it

Are Chelsea currently better equipped than Arsenal to win trophy's ? Yes,of course they are. I am not blind and i can see that Arsenal are failing and under achieving massively atm but in general i still do not regard Chelsea as being a massive club. Not even close to being one


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The dismissal of Chelsea over Roman bankrolling them is quite amusing tbh.

Henry Norris was much the same in his era. Before he led a financially powerful consortium to buy Arsenal and revamp the club, they were a minnow club on the verge of bankruptcy, before going into voluntary liquidation.

He also acted far worse via politics and bribery. He literally bought his and Arsenal's way into the top flight at one stage. Arsenal also had a small following before he relocated them. Without him and his hiring of Herbert Chapman, Arsenal would have been resigned to the history books with a QPR esque status. 

Obviously it doesn't count though because it happened a century ago and Arsenal fans like to pretend it didn't happen or is irrelevant to now. Like with the small Chelsea attendances, I guess history is only important when it suits an agenda.


*****


None of this really matters tbh, but it's fun to point out the hypocrisy.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

5th in any division should mean promotion :smile2:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Berlino said:


> Indeed it does and history tells us that Arsenal have 13 league titles and 12 F.A cups compared to Chelseas 5 titles and 7 F.A cups


No one is arguing that Chelsea has less trophies than Arsenal. But my whole point is I value what is happening today. So out of those 13 league titles, you have at most seen 3. While I've seen 4 of Chelsea's. You've probably seen as many FA Cup wins as I have (6).

I respect history and yes it's very important. But history continues to grow. One day what Chelsea is donig now will be history. I hope future supporters will have success to celebrate in their time rather having to look back to this period.



Berlino said:


> Chelsea won the europa lge that year,So much for the team caring less about it than the fans


My mistake. I thought you were talking about pre Abramovich. Nevertheless, Man United had a near 15,000 attendance drop when they dropped into the Europa League in 2012. City lost a 6000-7000 in the same year when they were demoted. It happens.

Sure we have a lot of plastic fans. But they come with success, so hey-ho. Can't have it one way but not the other.



Berlino said:


> The other two teams in question are above you in the league while Liverpool are still in Europe,which atm would make both clubs currently more relevant than Chelsea. Liverpool could go another 20 years without winning a trophy and history will still show that they are far more relevant than Chelsea ever will be


History does not dictate relevance. The calibre of players and managers you attract, the amount sponsors are paying you and what you are winning CURRENTLY is what makes a team relevant. City have won less than us, but arguably the best manager in the world is going there next season. We have the second highest shirt sponsor in the league and top 5 in the world.

Btw, I obviously do not mean Arsenal and Liverpool are not relevant.



Berlino said:


> I was debating weather Chelsea historically are a big club.Not once did i question Mr Abramovich and his generosity or loyalty to the cause.


I don't think anyone in here has said Chelsea are historically a big club, so who are you trying to debate that with? But currently a lot of success is rolling in and eventually that'll be history.



Berlino said:


> As Andre pointed out earlier in the thread the big club debate is subjective and for me having a successful 12 year period on the back of throwing ridiculous amounts of money at is does not over shadow the 100 years of history that went before it


You really use timelines to your advantage. Earlier you say Chelsea had no history before Sky. But yet, you support a club who along with United probably benefitted the most from Sky and you have no quarrel revelling in the success you had. But it's not allowed to count for Chelsea. Now we must look into a full 100 years to determine what a big club is... Anything to help out your argument, eh?



Berlino said:


> Are Chelsea currently better equipped than Arsenal to win trophy's ? Yes,of course they are. I am not blind and i can see that Arsenal are failing and under achieving massively atm but in general i still do not regard Chelsea as being a massive club. Not even close to being one


That's fine. There's nothing wrong with being in the minority. Sometimes they are right.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Trying to point score against Arsenal/Liverpool when no-one said they weren't big clubs is ridiculous. As is saying Chelsea are "not even close" to being a big club.

History is nice and very important, but when assessing a big club NOW recent history and the present is more relevant. We're not talking a few years here, Chelsea have been one of the most successful Champions Leagues clubs for over a decade, probably only behind Barca, Bayern and maybe Man Utd in that period.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Joel said:


> City have won less than us, but arguably the best manager in the world is going there next season.


6/10 manager :mj


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

All the others are 5s :mj


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Today is the dayvfor away teams, its going well but Villa will surely screw up


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

MASSIVE win.

That match was uglier than ten generations of Norfolk inbreeding, as was Brady's goal, but the FIGHT from our lads was fantastic. We never looked like conceding.

Gary O'Neil epitomised that. He's a relic in midfield skill wise, but having him on the pitch is like having an extra man at times.

Tim Klose though :banderas more like Timm Klase. He's been magnificent in these last two games. Reads the game with ease and has so much composure on the ball.


*****


Leicester win again. 8 points clear now :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Leicester City :banderas


Also, I think if Lukaka goes in the Summer, Everton could be getting relegated next season. They are absolutely terrible aside from him and Martinez is a shocking manager.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Chelsea now have 14 games unbeaten run. Longest unbeaten run right now. But they're draws more than half :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

3 of their next 4 league games are at home now. That one away game being relegation battling Sunderland. The team with the worst pass completion in the league is going to win the league. No doubt about it. Even if Spurs win tomorrow and bring it back to 5 points, it's Liverpool, Man Utd and Stoke in their next three games. 

It's over.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

ye leicester one step closer, lets go


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Erik. said:


> 3 of their next 4 league games are at home now. That one away game being relegation battling Sunderland. The team with the worst pass completion in the league is going to win the league. No doubt about it. Even if Spurs win tomorrow and bring it back to 5 points, it's Liverpool, Man Utd and Stoke in their next three games.
> 
> It's over.


Why mention that pass statistic? It's totally irrelevant as I'd bet United's is great but we're abysmal to watch.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Vader said:


> Why mention that pass statistic? It's totally irrelevant as I'd bet United's is great but we're abysmal to watch.


He's mentioned how shit their passing and possession is quite a few times tbf. Spurs fans probably can't hack being 8 points behind such a "technically inferior" team in the one season where they get to shine ahead of the big clubs.

Like you say though, it's completely irrelevant. Leicester have shown that maximised organisation skills, work rate, determination, steel, PACE and resolute mental strength will take you a long way in this league. Besides, who cares about passing when you can counter attack in such a frighteningly fast and clinical manner? It's smart tactics playing to your squad's strengths, as Ranieri does. If they tried to play a short passing possession game they would probably be mid-table. You don't win points for style. They absolutely deserve to be where they are, regardless of passing.

I would rather watch Leicester than most prem teams tbh. Their counter attacking is exciting, while the way they defend together can be marvellous to watch at times.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



DeeGuy said:


> Leicester City :banderas
> 
> 
> Also, I think if Lukaka goes in the Summer, Everton could be getting relegated next season. They are absolutely terrible aside from him and Martinez is a shocking manager.


Lukaku isn't that good. He misses a lot of big chances and the system he's in makes him look a lot better than he is. He can get marked out of games a lot and is really reliant on Deulofeu.

They'll also get overpaid for him, since they have the Sky money and know they can stick any price tag on him.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

18 man squad to face man city today allegedly is 

Ddg, Romero, Toni, carrick, Matteo, smalling, blind, rojo, bastian, carrick, depay, martial, adnan, Jesse, mata, Schneiderlin, mensah & felliani 

Ddg 
Toni smalling blind rojo 
Bastian Morgan 
Jesse mata martial 
Rashford 

Subs - mensah Romero felliani depay carrick Matteo & adnan 

It's the best I could come up with. 

Totally nailed that lvg would punish varela by not including him in the 18 today after blaming him for Liverpool defeat but yet he won't go after others for playing their part in the exit (hi mata & carrick). But whatever he believes in youth no matter what or something.... right?!

Hererra is still injured then which is a great shame. Can't wait for Augero run at Blind who looked knackered for weeks now due to being over played without being given a rest. Least that front 3 is worth caring about for one reason or another.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Poor Varela. But atleast the fullback situation seems resolved for the next manager. If we get an upgrade on CB position, we can stick with Shaw/CBJ and Varela/Darmian for next season. Blind should bulk up a bit and compete with Morgan for CDM, and perhaps as an emergency LB. Move on Carrick, keep Basti as a luxury as opposed to total dependence.

Can see him playing Fellaini over Morgan today though. Got some work today, so won't be watching this, but in all honesty, both Pelle and van Gaal are so underwhelming that the Newcastle-Sunderland game is easily the more attractive derby with a lot more at stake.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

if Fellaini starts, I probably won't even bother staying up for this one, and I haven't missed a derby since 2003 but I'm already fearing the worst :jay


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I never enjoy derby games as I'm always nervous. Couldn't give a fuck about this game. Blame LVG or the players, either way there's not an ounce of excitement watching this club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: but who was defense*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Not posting again until that spazzy American mong leaves this team. Hatred for him has reached Phil Neville levels.
> 
> Bye.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/711573330554388480
Haha fuck off you yer towel headed gun toting melt


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

GET THE FUCK IN :banderas PERFECT RESULT FOR NORWICH :banderas

Sunderland defended far too deep, far too early in the game, which is even more baffling when they were largely controlling the match before that. They invited a ridiculous amount of pressure, which by the law of averages is going to cost you eventually, especially in a derby where your opponents are fired up and need a goal at all costs to keep in touch in a relegation battle.

Rafa also made some very bold attacking sub late on,, which paid off for him. Newcastle essentially had a back two at the end, which would have been very risky against any side set up to press high and exploit the gaps in defence. However, they absolutely had to score, so the desperation was understandable.

Liverpool collapsing too :lmao

Mozza's return has made this the perfect Sunday afternoon :mark:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

wtf, Southampton won?

Thought Liverpool were gonna run away with that after I tuned out at the 3-0 (offside fake) goal.

Fully expecting those blue wankers to do us in today.

Can't wait for Leicester to win the league and destroy City's moment in 2012. That would be a satisfying end to this season.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

The fuck is Sunderland did. Two straight games they couldn't keep leading. 

Shame on Allardyce if Sunderland get relegated. He never relegated any team before.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Excellent result for Spurs today, 63% possession.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Rashford.

Carrick had a good game I thought. Not sold on Darmian at all, constantly shits himself. Smalling and Blind were solid. Martial is a very exciting player who actually looks capable of creating chances.

Bony spelt backwards is Y nob which is what most City fans must have thought every time he attempted anything. Aguero was poor, doing his best at attempting a Stevie G MAN ON A MISSION game. Toure is a slug. City's defence without Kompany is frighteningly bad, which is worrying for them given that he plays as frequently as DA doesn't talk shit.

Rashford.

EDIT: Oh and Michael Oliver is a shitbag, bottled two massive decisions. United penalty and Smalling not being sent off.

Rashford.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

predictable as soon as the team sheet was named.

pelle has built the club back up after bobby and now completely torn it back down again. no one out there cares, and havent for months. loyal to his shitty favourites to the bitter end. disgrace that demi started this game. otamendi had a bit of a sore leg. so what? it's a derby. something pelle clearly didnt understand. get in their faces. only time that happened was after demi ran into an 18 year old. good joke lads.

because bony is 'fit', he gets to start again. if he's fit to start games, might as well go find fucking benjani or something to play up top. if i was kelechi i'd have fucked off to the pub. dont nothing wrong but now been put on the backburner again to accommodate this utter sock puppet. he doesnt run, can't jump can't pass anywhere but backwards, and he gets to play 40 mins at least a week. joke.

no one gets dropped, cos it's not like the kids could play any better right? no one in the academy couldn't stand up in a tackle and let the opposing fwd in? no one in the academy could look and put enough power on the backpass to the keeper? what is the club doing? why is no one taking any iota of control?

said it before, say it again. just sack pellegrini. just fucking end it. this is just a joke. the worst united team to come to the etihad and you can't get your players up for it? they don't even score. no fight, no passion, no one cares. but hey fans, pay your 60 quid to watch 11 blokes not care.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Man City :lmao :lmao :lmao

Pep managing in the Europa league would be absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



DeeGuy said:


> Man City :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Pep managing in the Europa league would be absolutely hilarious.


alongside jose?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Spurs winning the possession :mark:

Y NOB :lmao

City have been terrible these past three games. Well actually these past three months, but the last week and a half has been dreadful for them. Watched all of their games and largely regretted it. They just don't care anymore.

Maybe they should bring in "EXCELLENT MANAGER" Sam Allardyce to steady the ship :hmm:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> Maybe they should bring in "EXCELLENT MANAGER" Sam Allardyce to steady the ship :hmm:


I floated the idea of bringing in "EXCELLENT MANAGER" Sam Allardyce earlier. Would make them solid at least, and couldn't do much worse than MP at this point, who's been broken by the spirit of Pep.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

One of the best performances of the season and a good result against one of the leagues form teams.

One of Kanes best games for the club today. Deserved a hattrick but two goals and assist is good enough. Dembele was his usual monstrous self though, we don't seem to lose when he, Alli and Dier are in midfield. Nailing down Champions League football is getting closer with every win. Two big games coming up after the International break though with Liverpool at Anfield and Man Utd at home. 

Best goal difference in the league, most goals scored, best defensive record and the top goalscorer in the league. Still second. Feels bad bro. Five points is a lot of points to make up with the run in that both clubs have but we're not giving up.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Seb said:


> I floated the idea of bringing in "EXCELLENT MANAGER" Sam Allardyce earlier. Would make them solid at least, and couldn't do much worse than MP at this point, who's been broken by the spirit of Pep.


"EXCELLENT MANAGER" Big Sam would grind out enough points to ensure Pep has CL football next season, no doubt about it.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If Kirchoff was fit enough to consistently play to a high level for 90 mins maybe we'd keep a clean sheet. Draw really doesn't help either side and just emphasises how big the norwich games are (plus we pretty much have to beat west brom at home in our next game, hopefully they just roll over since they're now safe) ideally with them and the mags drawing and us winning but we have an awful record recently at carrow road. Win would have been massive but the same could have been said for the soton game. Clean sheet pls


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Shepard said:


> If Kirchoff was fit enough to consistently play to a high level for 90 mins maybe we'd keep a clean sheet. Draw really doesn't help either side and just emphasises how big the norwich games are (plus we pretty much have to beat west brom at home in our next game, hopefully they just roll over since they're now safe) ideally with them and the mags drawing and us winning but we have an awful record recently at carrow road. Win would have been massive but the same could have been said for the soton game. Clean sheet pls


Are you confident that "EXCELLENT MANAGER" Sam Allardyce can keep you up? I hope Newcastle go down but i've got a feeling the Rafalution might save them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Look so much better without Fellaini. Carrick and Schneiderlin had a good game in the centre of midfield.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I think we looked the better side than them today and probably invited more pressure than we needed to once we scored but that's a by product of not keeping a clean sheet since november i suppose. If we get at least 4 points from the west brom and norwich games then i think we'll have enough about us to stay up. But if we keep letting goals in then ultimately i think we'll go down with the mags. right now i'd say that we're absolutely still in with a good chance of staying up. provided kirchoff can be kept fit and defoe keeps scoring


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Shepard said:


> If Kirchoff was fit enough to consistently play to a high level for 90 mins maybe we'd keep a clean sheet. Draw really doesn't help either side and just emphasises how big the norwich games are (plus we pretty much have to beat west brom at home in our next game, hopefully they just roll over since they're now safe) ideally with them and the mags drawing and us winning but we have an awful record recently at carrow road. Win would have been massive but the same could have been said for the soton game. Clean sheet pls


Can we just both agree that we have to relegate those Mag bastards? Regardless of which one of our teams are going down this season (one obviously will) they can't be allowed to escape. A £75M net spend by previously ASTUTE ASHLEY, followed by relegation, would just be too sweet :banderas

I felt fucking disgusting celebrating that Toon goal earlier :argh: but it was hugely important for us that you drew.

Obviously your lot should stay up, you've got the best team on paper by far (plus "EXCELLENT MANAGER" Big Sam). Us and the mags have the better run ins though.

The two north east team games at Carra Rud are going to be MASSIVE. I would be very happy if we take 4 points, as obviously it means not allowing either team to gain ground. The game in hand for each team is a bugger though. Thankfully we still have to play palace.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Erik. said:


> Best goal difference in the league, most goals scored, best defensive record and the top goalscorer in the league. Still second. Feels bad bro. Five points is a lot of points to make up with the run in that both clubs have but we're not giving up.


Spurs have done all that and had more possession than Leicester, how are Leicester top and you aren't? Mind-boggling!

Anyway, United were great today, solid all over the pitch with Rojo and Darmian probably being our weakest links. Smalling was a rock and Blind put in perhaps his best defensive performance playing at centreback. I really like Blind, he's improved so much this season but I do hope he plays in another position next season; either left back or defensive midfield.

Carrick was excellent and controlled the game for us especially in the first half with some of his forward passing and he protected the back four well all game. Schneiderlin was immense, kept running and running and played the box-to-box role very well. Loved some of his intricate passes with Mata, Martial, Rashford and Lingard. The latter had a good game and showed a lot of energy and I thought did well in the middle. 

Mata had a decent showing, Martial shows his class once again and I loved his run to get past 3 City players when Rashford was down with cramp. Rashford with another class finish, just love the way he ran at the City defence all game and caused them problems.

City were terrible as was Michael "I love to botch decisions" Oliver who got two big calls wrong. 

1 point off 4th... is the race to the 4th trophy back on? Probably go back to losing in the next game after winning another one of the big ones.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> Can we just both agree that we have to relegate those Mag bastards? Regardless of which one of our teams are going down this season (one obviously will) they can't be allowed to escape. A £75M net spend by previously ASTUTE ASHLEY, followed by relegation, would just be too sweet :banderas
> 
> I felt fucking disgusting celebrating that Toon goal earlier :argh: but it was hugely important for us that you drew.
> 
> ...



agreed, plus it would make all the false hope that rafa brought worthless once he leaves following relegation. i think of the three of us rafas got the hardest job to turn the team around (colback missing the next two games when he was already the stand in left back will hurt them, same with shelvey on the verge of a two game ban). no real attacking fluency, mitrovic misses more than he scores and townsend can be bright but he didn't actually do much to hurt us today. not to mention their away form is rotten. tufty left them in a right mess thankfully, a loss today would have been a nail in their coffin for sure. 

the one takeaway is that they kept fighting till the end and didnt let their heads drop like it has done in the past. but if we'd got a second (fuck that eliot save from pva) then it might have just killed them off and started to get the fans on their backs again

amusingly enough i think either of us would be better suited for a season in the championship than they would given neil and allardyces records. shelvey was very commited saying that he'd stay and help bring them up but considering they dont have relegation clauses in their deals you probably would say that to get paid the same in a league you'd walk.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Shepard said:


> agreed, plus it would make all the false hope that rafa brought worthless once he leaves following relegation. i think of the three of us rafas got the hardest job to turn the team around (colback missing the next two games when he was already the stand in left back will hurt them, same with shelvey on the verge of a two game ban). no real attacking fluency, mitrovic misses more than he scores and townsend can be bright but he didn't actually do much to hurt us today. not to mention their away form is rotten. tufty left them in a right mess thankfully, a loss today would have been a nail in their coffin for sure.
> 
> the one takeaway is that they kept fighting till the end and didnt let their heads drop like it has done in the past. but if we'd got a second (fuck that eliot save from pva) then it might have just killed them off and started to get the fans on their backs again
> 
> amusingly enough i think either of us would be better suited for a season in the championship than they would given neil and allardyces records. shelvey was very commited saying that he'd stay and help bring them up but considering they dont have relegation clauses in their deals you probably would say that to get paid the same in a league you'd walk.


NEVER WRITE OFF TOWNSEND :towns

"EXCELLENT MANAGER" Big Sam would be fantastic for you in the champs, as would Alex Neil for us. Newcastle's squad has a lot of foreign fancy Dan show ponies who wouldn't like it up em at that level. The championship is a right old slog so I think Newcastle would have to SPEND EVEN MORE MONEY to have the right squad to deal with it, although the likes of Ginger Piss Biscuit, Taylor and Dummett would probably be well up for it. Not like they have much choice though, no sane prem clubs would buy any of them.

One thing that does worry me about Newcastle is that Benitez actually seems to have them up for the task atm, even though the last two results weren't great.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

So this "excellent manager" is a thing now?

Cool.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

LEAVE SKRTEL IN SOUTHAMPTON PLS


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

No IJ, you're not doing it properly.

It's "EXCELLENT MANAGER".

Come on, it's not that difficult.

Btw, last October, I predicted that "EXCELLENT MANAGER" Big Sam would keep the Mackems up. It's looking like either Norwich are going down or I'm going on the WALL OF SHAME enaldo

Or even both if the Mags stay up enaldo enaldo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

City not finishing in the top 4 could be a good bet, if it exists.

I had a good laugh when all the "pundits" over here wanted Chelsea to go hard for Pellegrini after Pep was announced. Thank god this will likely not come to fruition. Its been an entertaining season because of Leicester staying top for so long but fuck the top clubs this season are so bad. Fully support a top 4 that includes West Ham and Leicester. 

I see City dropping points to UNDEFEATED Chelsea, PULIS, and maybe Arsenal.

And they also have to face the SLEEPING GIANTS led by the RAFALOUTION and most importantly the incomparable :towns.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

A significantly different top four needs to happen in order to shake this league up. It's been declining, stale and predictable for too long.

It would also force the big clubs to sort their shit out, as the possible consequences of what might happen to the CL coefficient should scare them senseless. Thankfully, Chelsea, City, Liverpool and United (don't quote this if thy get Giggs, you cunts) look like they are going to start next season with elite or high quality managers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Rockland said:


> City not finishing in the top 4 could be a good bet, if it exists.
> 
> I had a good laugh when all the "pundits" over here wanted Chelsea to go hard for Pellegrini after Pep was announced. Thank god this will likely not come to fruition. Its been an entertaining season because of Leicester staying top for so long but fuck the top clubs this season are so bad. Fully support a top 4 that includes West Ham and Leicester.
> 
> ...


11/8 for Man City to finish outside the top 4.
2/1 for Man Utd to finish inside the top 4.
13/2 for West Ham to finish inside the top 4.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> A £75M net spend by previously ASTUTE ASHLEY, followed by relegation, would just be too sweet :banderas


This is one of the reasons I hope Newcastle go down, the fans thought they knew best and wanted a ton spent on new players, when ASTUTE ASHLEY knew what was best all along and now they're probably going down because of it.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Considering van Gaal's big game record, surely Liverpool fans have to be concerned that beating him and United verify that they aren't a big club anymore? United's season would be disturbingly different if they weren't having nightmares against inferior opposition.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I think Sunderland will have enough to stay up.Palace are in big danger for me.Bang out of form and struggling badly to score goals

Massive win for Norwich yesterday .They could kill Newcastle of in the next game .It will be 2 out of them 4 to go down i would imagine. Swansea looked doomed a few week ago but have hit a bit of form exactly at the right time. Not for the first time in the prem the relegation fight will be more interesting than the title run in


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Smalling getting MOTM was a joke. He was all over the place for the first hour or so, could have conceded a penalty and could have been sent off.

Daley Blind never gets the credit he deserves. Carried the defence through that game and was so assured even when isolated against their quickest players. Makes one on one defending look easy and pushed Aguero wide every time he looked to get in. Would be my POTY for United and he's comfortably the classiest footballer in the squad. Wouldn't look out of place at Barcelona.

His corners are shocking, mind. Will concede defeat to Silver C on that one.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> Daley Blind never gets the credit he deserves. Carried the defence through that game and was so assured even when isolated against their quickest players. Makes one on one defending look easy and pushed Aguero wide every time he looked to get in. Would be my POTY for United and he's comfortably the classiest footballer in the squad. Wouldn't look out of place at Barcelona.


It's definitely between him and de Gea. Think I said in the European thread that he is prone to some mistakes courtesy of how the team and Smalling play (I was going to type how Pique was in that same light at Barcelona under Guardiola) and these team errors just get him shoved on. He's progressed tremendously while Smalling has gone into the dumpster since about Christmas and at this rate, he shouldn't need to go to left back or centre midfield like some others have suggested.

Think it also testament to his ability and form that him getting a big kick on his shin was one of the few times van Gaal has risen up from the bench.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Can Smalling stop being a moron and tugging shirts at every single free kick and corner? 










What the fuck is this?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

you could take a screenshot of every single defending team doing that at every single corner


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Foreshadowed said:


> Spurs have done all that and had more possession than Leicester, how are Leicester top and you aren't? Mind-boggling!


You know start of the season if you said Spurs would finish 2nd I'd have taken it but now I really don't want to be the team that finishes 2nd to Leicester especially looking at the overall league stats Spurs have, I keep waiting for Leicester to slip up and drop away but they always manage to sneak a win their last 4 games have been poor and against better opposition could very well have lost all 4 games. 

I've been a suffering Spurs fan for over 30 years and I still have that niggle of "the old Spurs" appearing and falling off in the last few games and maybe that 5 point cushion being enough, we have a tough run in but part of me feels both teams will drop points I think it just comes down to who slips more but I wouldn't rule out this going to the final game and it being decided on goal difference.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Delighted with the win, gutted to have missed the game due to an impromptu client call on a freaking sunday night. I was following the live ticker on my app. Seems like we played better than the usual dross -- and no Fellaini -- so I will be watching the highlights.

I am not confident we will make top 4 as van Gaal can't string together a winning run consistently, but at the very least, I want EL next season if not CL. With Rashford developing the way he is, we need more games to play him. A new striker is still required despite the way Rashford and Martial are playing. Then, we can give Rashford a run in the EL and the cups, while Martial can continue at LW with Memphis as back-up. In addition, we will genuinely stand a decent chance of winning the EL with Mourinho, assuming he comes in.

Despite all the criticism, van Gaal did apparently get his tactics right last night from what I read, so he deserves a lot of credit for now. Hopefully he doesn't start messing with the line-ups even if Rashford goes goalless for the rest of the season, we need some consistency. And Morgan needs to start every game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

the only thing united got right was being lucky enough to face demi. lets not kid ourselves here. united were rubbish too. we outplayed them for large periods of the game but couldnt do anything with it cos we were gash(ford) as well. sterling getting injured hurt massively, but really it was that one crucial mistake that settle the game. blind and mangala were easily the best from each side, which says all that needs to be said really.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



tommo010 said:


> You know start of the season if you said Spurs would finish 2nd I'd have taken it but now I really don't want to be the team that finishes 2nd to Leicester especially looking at the overall league stats Spurs have, I keep waiting for Leicester to slip up and drop away *but they always manage to sneak a win their last 4 games have been poor and against better opposition could very well have lost all 4 games. *
> 
> I've been a suffering Spurs fan for over 30 years and I still have that niggle of "the old Spurs" appearing and falling off in the last few games and maybe that 5 point cushion being enough, we have a tough run in but part of me feels both teams will drop points I think it just comes down to who slips more but I wouldn't rule out this going to the final game and it being decided on goal difference.


They don't sneak wins. They're organised and know that they can keep a cleansheet. Kind of like Chelsea in the second half of the season.

You can argue the opponent has chances to equalise, but Leicester have missed just as many to extend the lead. 

Spurs fans getting really salty all of a sudden...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Dear Spurs fans,

I know this season has come as a shock to you, not only are you playing very well but many others are playing shit, unfortunately for you Leicester are above you based on the fact they have been a better team over 31 games. Titles are not decided on who makes the most passes, has the most possession or plays the prettiest football - you'd do well to adhere to a legend of a man who has looked like Deidre Barlow's neck for the past 30 years, Bruce Forsyth, and one of his most famous catchphrases; points win prizes. Leicester have won more games than you and lost less. Style might win you praise from pundits but you're still 5 points behind a team that your fans appear to look down their noses at. I am basing that off two people on a well known forum that I frequent. You have one hell of a manager, an incredible striker and some exciting youth and you should be proud of that. However you should also realise that in any other season you'd still be 5th or 6th, 4th at best. You're 2nd because everyone else has been dreadful. Don't take any of this for granted, as it won't last. Enjoy being runners up, it's all you get this season and it's all you're going to get once Chelsea stop being shit, City get Guardiola and United get Mourinho - Arsenal will obviously still finish 4th. So you need to understand that Leicester are going to be the Wimmer's of the league, there's nothing you Kane do about it so please stop with your Dier opinions.

Yours sincerely,

The footballing world.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If the rumours going round Spain are correct then it looks like Madrid have come to their senses and dropped their interest in De Gea. Potentially good news for United fans although you never know with Flo as he has a track record of shipping out star performers for bigger names/brands, and there's been no bigger stand-out for Madrid this season than Navas.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Knowing Perez, one can believe it only when De Gea starts the first game of next season with us. 

It's more than just the GK situation. Maybe even if he leaves, getting in a lesser GK wouldn't be a problem if the defense is properly strengthened. But I think the emotional factor is stronger here, De Gea has been the sole constant for some good things in 3 seasons of utter despair.

Rather than remembering him with some regret as the guy who bailed us out in bad times, I'd like to see him stick around and win a trophy or two. One title under Fergie is not enough.

Even if he stays, he may be Madrid bound in a couple of years once Navas starts slipping a little, as the high standards of Madrid can take a toll. Unless of course, he is convinced of success here and Edurnity loosens her grip on him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

damn lucky americans

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/35872998



> Leicester will play Barcelona and Paris St-Germain in this summer's pre-season International Champions Cup.
> 
> The Premier League leaders will play Celtic in Glasgow on 23 July, PSG in Los Angeles on 30 July and Barcelona in Stockholm on 3 August.
> 
> ...


so, whos peoples thoughts on the other two joining villa in being relegated?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

City seemigly being linked with everyone right now. The Guardian reporting that they're confident they can get Messi and Thiago. :lol

I do think they'll be breaking records in the summer to revamp that sqaud and wouldn't expect United to be too far behind.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

My Wishlist for Manchester United for Transfers


In 

Laporte
Stones
Bale
Aubameyang
Kroos

Out
Rooney
Fellani
Jones
Young


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Bale isn't feasible, the rest of them might be, although they would each cost 40-60 million, whereas the players you want out would be lucky to get that for the 4 of them combined. I think Madrid will probably keep Kroos though and sell Isco. Top prem clubs love to take the Barca/Madrid leftovers though so if either leaves I don't doubt they'll end up in England.

With Mourinho likely joining probably worth looking at Mendes players as they tend to follow him.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Joel said:


> Spurs fans getting really salty all of a sudden...


They will probably much more salty at the end of season if Arsenal finally in-form and outpointed Spurs. As they did at 2006, 2012 and 2013 :ti 


Leicester deserves it more than Spurs. The fact that they only lost to big clubs like Arsenal(twice) and Liverpool speak the volume.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Leicester will win the title and they thoroughly deserve it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Leicester will deserve it more than Spurs if they finish with more points. 

I think Spurs are the best team in the league, but Leicester have been better, if that makes sense. Goal difference is normally a pretty good indicator of the most talented teams, but ultimately it's about getting points, which Leicester are doing better than anyone.

It's not over by a long stretch though. The only reason I'd even rule out Arsenal is because they'll just bottle it somehow if it becomes close again.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Imagine if we sold Rooney and Fellaini and brought in Mahrez and Kante :banderas

100% not happening though.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

6 yrs for AJ11.


also


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713028914214469632


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> City seemigly being linked with everyone right now. The Guardian reporting that they're confident they can get Messi and Thiago. :lol
> 
> I do think they'll be breaking records in the summer to revamp that sqaud and wouldn't expect United to be too far behind.


Papers have confirmed Peps first team for next season will be

Hart
Willems - Laporte - Stones - Bonucci - A.Sandro - Alaba
De Bruyne - Gungodan - Kroos - Fernadinho - Pogba - Tiago - Isco - Silva
Mane - Aguero - Sterling


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Dawn of FUSTICE :darkheskey


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/adam-johnson-arrested-suspicion-possessing-7622875



> Adam Johnson was arrested on suspicion of possessing extreme animal pornography.
> 
> It can now be reported Johnson was arrested last year over bestiality material allegedly found on his laptop.












EDIT: Already posted. What an ABSOLUTE FREAK. That should be an automatic life sentence and -100 point deduction from Sunderland for disgracing the game and society in general.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Laporte with a broken leg playing for France :mj2

maybe this will make him slightly cheaper to buy in the summer :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



DeeGuy said:


> Imagine if we sold Rooney and Fellaini and brought in Mahrez and Kante :banderas
> 
> 100% not happening though.


I don't think launching long balls to Kante would be as useful as it is with Fellaini.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

They seem to be making an example for Adam Johnson and I am glad fuck him, and fuck Sunderland for having the text message evidence and still playing him I don't think I could continue to support my club if they did this, I hope the fuckers go down.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

All is forgiven after he slotted past Liverpool last month IMO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Liverpool being strongly linked with Gotze, who seems pretty certain to leave. Fee's as low as 15-20m being thrown around.

Hijack plz. Srs.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> *Liverpool being strongly linked with Gotze, who seems pretty certain to leave*. Fee's as low as 15-20m being thrown around.
> 
> *Hijack plz. Srs.*


Would Mario lower his standards like that tho. :side:

Maybe he'd make a decent Utd. #7


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Hopefully Gotze doesn't ruin his career by going to either club.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'd be surprised if Ancelotti shipped off a talented youngster like Gotze without even giving him a chance, he's not Mourinho.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Genuine interest according to reliable sources. If he's going anywhere, it will be to Liverpool for reunion with the grinning German genie. 

Would be a stellar addition to a core of Coutinho, Firmino and Lallana, to be fair.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Hopefully Gotze doesn't ruin his career by going to either club.


Lol how would going to Man Utd "ruin" Gotze's career?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'm thinking that Remi Garde is a contender for the most lowkey, insignificant, "zero fucks given" premier league managerial departure of all time.

Villa have a poor squad, but his complete lack of any real impact was startling. I suppose that's how his tenure will be remembered, if at all.

I also can't quite fathom how any manager could be so naive to walk into a nightmare job at a club that has been drip fed support by the owner over the previous few years. It's surely either that or ignorance via a complete lack of research on the so called 'opportunity'.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

French managers are shit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Took Garde long enough to leave. Thought he would have left as soon as their awful January transfer window ended. If we don't spank Villa over the weekend, we should probably disband.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Garde did a good job there, he can leave with his head held high.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Telegraph saying stegen to city is all but wrapped up

Hope they sell hart just for the media shitstorm

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Won't happen.

Makes no sense for MATS to leave for more football and then join City to compete with Hart. I also doubt Pep would try and replace Hart anyway.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Eboue banned for a year

Sunderland :haha

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

well if we were going to sign someone entirely for the banter at least it was eboue


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Does anyone know how long Kompany and Ramsey will be off?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

:gabby being investigated by the club. :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> I don't think launching long balls to Kante would be as useful as it is with Fellaini.


Imagine if we disposed of LVG as well and started playing nice football again :banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



DeeGuy said:


> Imagine if we disposed of LVG as well and started playing nice football again :banderas


Why would I imagine that, chief?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I cba to write a long winded self indulgent post today because I just want to REVEL in the jubilation of that result.

FITBA LADS. Days like this are why I love this sport.

BODYBAG OF THE SEASON dished out to those jawdee mongs who held onto the ball at the end of the first half, trying to delay our fk, only for KLOSE (who was magnificent again) to go and score from it :mj4 those fans are the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Newcastle are now 6 points behind safety zone. Guess Rafa can't save them from relegated. Even though he should take some of responsibility since he has one of easiest fixture but can't take it.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

well we've never done well against sides who come to the sol and literally just sit deep so i guess playing a west brom side one point away from 40 would only end one way. Good chances for borini and defoe but i suppose it was typical the best would fall to lee cattermole. Foster made some good saves (wasted plenty of time too, I bet Pulis loves him for that) but we probably just lacked the quality to beat them. idk why Lens didn't make the bench seeing as he was on it vs newcastle but that probably would have been the only chance we could have made to increase the pressure. draw would have been acceptable if norwich had drawn with the mags but either way we really need to beat norwich to have any realistic chance. or beat leicester next week


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*










Game over man, game over.

Hams there might be hope for you yet, I heard John Carver has applied for the Villa job :done

Maybe he can save you like he saved us :mj2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Spurs winning the possession again. How are they not top? 

Seriously though, they were very poor today. Wimmer in particular was awful. The full backs really aren't anything special either, just the system usually helps them out a lot, but Spurs' pressing wasn't up to their usual standards. Alli also had a disappointing game, his touch was more misplaced than Adam Johnson's moral compass.

:klopp and :brodgers locked on 1.5 ppg right now. I'm sure kopites (especially the weirdo tortured artist, pretentious Latin phrase using poets on rawk) will still try to blame everything on Rodgers though. Have to say Liverpool have played some great pass and move recently (today also), but results aren't reflecting it. A bit like under :brodgers at times. They need better players than Henderson and Milner starting games though. Too many water carriers in that midfield.

Can't say I'm shocked that Pulis vs :jet ended 0-0. I doubt the bookies were offering long odds for that score line.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Two points dropped. Shows how far Tottenham have come. Didn't think there was much in the game. Liverpool probably had the better chances but draw was probably a fair result, sadly. Lamela was the big miss today, this sort of game is made for him and his pressing, missed his creativity in the final third with Son being his usual shitness. I thought we'd draw 1, lose 1 and win 5 out of our remaining 7 games this season before today and I guess that's the 1 draw, though I thought we'd win before today. That 1 loss is probably scheduled to be away at Stamford Bridge. Whether we win the remaining five or not remains to be seen, I have no doubt we can but we will see. 18 more points to be won between now and the end of the season.

One point closer to qualifying for next years Champions League and that's the key with the new stadium coming up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Massively disagree with a draw being the fair result, Liverpool absolutely dominated and should have won by 3 or 4. Spurs were saved by the brilliance of Eriksen and Kane and deserve credit for grinding out a draw during such a poor performance, especially from their defence who spent a lot of the game being torn apart by Coutinho.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Interesting that the doping scandal has spread to Premier League players. Wonder who's been naughty.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Kane, Alli, Dier, Eriksen and Alderweireld.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Vader said:


> Kane, Alli, Dier, Eriksen and Alderweireld.


It was only certain players from Arsenal, Chelsea, Leicester and Birmingham City. 

Guess it'd explain the 9 month come down for Chelsea players.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'll assume the Birmingham players were on heroin.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Erik. said:


> Interesting that the doping scandal has spread to Premier League players. Wonder who's been naughty.


Chat shit, get banged

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

This would actually go a long way to explain Leicester and Vardy in particular. Holy fuck that would be devastating. Will be very interesting to see what comes out of it. Arsenal being doped to the gills and still bottling it would be hilarious. Wasn't Wenger the one complaining about teams doping? :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Watch them lose tomorrow now[emoji38]

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Letting Pato score, (SOMEHOW) a new level of embarrassment.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

John Carver applying for the Villa job is nearly up there with Steve Kean applying for the Everton job when Moyes left.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Ah yes, Steve Kean, Nige's favourite manager.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'mma guess Aaron Ramsey was on something during that period when he turned into Zidane


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Don't think this doping scandal will amount to much. Not enough proof. Might explain Diego Costa being in a perpetual roid rage though.

Vardy doesn't need drugs. Just a good whack from a Thai Buddhist.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

*There's a good chance this gets looked over but Leicester's transformation of their defence throughout this season has been magnificent. Went from a team that needed to always score at least twice to win in 2015 to a side in 2016 winning the League by scrapping out 1-0 and 0-0's with really great defensive displays. Not many teams that could sit back and just soak pressure up for as long as they did today. Utd have done it many times this season and it's cost them nearly everytime but it's another art that Ranieri and Leicester seem to have perfected. Also perfected the art of keeping the ball in the corner and killing the opponent's momentum at the end of the match today. Truly is a magnificent story. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

A lot of very gullible people in here regarding the "doping scandal".

It's a cleverly constructed article, manufactured as a smear campaign. It's obvious why if you do your research or know much about the journalism industry, knowing the people that largely run the media.

Accusations without names, a vague timeline, a couple of token clubs thrown in to mask the true intent, etc. All major implications that expertly evade triggering libel laws. Basically, this isn't a printed story if Leicester aren't top. Now the idea of them being drug cheats is firmly implanted in the subconscious of football fans.

Dr. Bonar is also a massive scumbag and a habitual liar. He held back information from a dying cancer patient in order to fleece them of more money. He's a money grabber through and through. I equally wouldn't be surprised if he was lying about this or even holding back key evidence, which would implicate further current cheats.

The funny thing is that Leicester don't even have a player in the top 18 for average distance covered this season. They're not even one of the top teams combined. Bournemouth are easily top and also have ridiculous stats for most sprints. 29 year old Surman is top individually and covers huge distances every game, uncanny to his time at Norwich. Are people going to accuse them? No because they're not top. 

Plus peds don't make managers better tactically or help players to majorly improve technically at a base level. Even then, how do you explain all of the big clubs playing so poorly in order to free the way for Leicester?

*If people want to talk about Leicester getting all the good ref decisions, now that's a totally different matter...*

This isn't to say I don't think peds are rife in the game. I think it's a major issue in every sport now, but the cheats are always finding ways to stay ahead of the testers. It wouldn't even shock me if some Leicester players have doped, but the same goes for all teams. I just wanted to outline the true intentions of this article.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If there was any truth in it then there'd be names. Not gonna trust a guy who has a hard penis surname.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Inb4 he was dealing out erection pills that included trace amounts of banned substances.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The Times said they have the names, just wouldn't release them until there's further investigation.

I certainly wouldn't dismiss it out of hand, regardless of how much of a scumbag the guy is. Just don't know enough yet but I expect more will come out.

Similar stuff came out in the US with Peyton Manning and while nothing really came of it I'm prettty sure it was legit.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'm not saying he doesn't have names. I even said it wouldn't surprise me if he's holding back key evidence, or if Leicester players are doping (whether the Dr. implicates the current ones or not).

My point is that the way the article is constructed is in order to make a certain implication. After all the Dr. doesn't craft the article, the journalist does.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Borefest came to life when van Gaal made the right subs for once. 

Fosu Mensah is a beast. Exciting player. Blind, Martial and De Gea turned up as usual, special praise for Blind proving his intelligence and class again today. Routine win, but we won't get top 4 now that De Bruyne is back for City.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716678938282573824
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Martinez is a shocking manager. That squad should be top 8 at least no problem at all.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Not the greatest game to watch but the result is all that matters in our chances of getting top 4 (which I still can't see happening). Still, we needed the win and got it and another cleansheet, which was nice. 

First half was rather dull but I thought United improved a lot in the second half. Some nice play here and there with the front 4, some promising link-up play and movement and it would eventually lead to a good team goal from Martial. Nice cross-field ball from Schneiderlin to Mata whose control was exquisite. The neat backheel from Rashford was nice and Fosu-Mensah with a good cross for Martial to tap in (Coleman was very poor defensively and should have cleared it). Still, the only bit of quality from the game and our only real chance although we did squander a few golden opportunities to get more goals in the second half when Everton went through a sloppy phase. 

Had to laugh at times when Everton got the ball back all they did was hoof the ball to Lukaku who couldn't really do much with it as he had no support.

Martial was our only real threat going forward and deserved the goal, Lingard and Rashford provided good energy but didn't have the greatest of impacts, Mata improved second half, Herrera gave us more control when he came on for the very poor Carrick who went back to his dreadful form before the epic City performance. Schneiderlin had a decent game, Valencia did okay, Smalling was good, Darmian was solid, Fosu-Mensah looked great when he came on and Blind was definitely the Man of the Match. He kept Lukaku in his pocket all game and he read the game so well. The one part in the first half where it looked like Lukaku would skip past him only for Blind to win the ball and then flick it past him and then distribute the ball to the midfield was a real highlight. I want us to go for a new centreback in the summer but you can't deny Blind has been one of our best defenders in the bigger games.

Spurs next, that is going to be very tough.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

'you should hear the booing in the dressing room'

what kind of fucking loser line is that? sounds like a man who just watched his wife get fucked by the whole dressing room. pathetic.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Antonio Conte signs a 3 year deal with Chelsea.

Great signing for Chelsea. Premier league gonna have some interesting managerial matchups next season


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

In the last 2 seasons, Brendan Rodgers has won the same amount of league games as Roberto Martinez.

Rodgers has been out of work since October 

:hogan


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Timeless said:


> Antonio Conte signs a 3 year deal with Chelsea.
> 
> Great signing for Chelsea. Premier league gonna have some interesting managerial matchups next season


It's an interesting appointment, for sure. The reliable Di Marzio had already mentioned this Conte-to-Chelsea rumor back in Feb, the man's a wizard. His aide wrote this interesting piece about Conte, which is much better than the English papers' hype machine going overdrive with rubbish articles:

http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/serie-a-showcase/conte-2/

This article is written by a Serie A fan, so obviously it might be a bit biased positively towards Conte, but the facts are certainly interesting nonetheless. 

I would love to see Conte use 3-5-2 in the league and see if it comes off, after van Gaal failed hopelessly due to the quality of our personnel and his own tactics. Its true that Conte preferred the 3-5-2 mainly due to the defensive solidity of having the Bonucci, Barzagli, and Chiellini backline and he might not have the same luxury at Chelsea though.

I have no doubt he can compete well with the best in the league, but his European record is patchy at best. But I guess his work for next season will be quite easy, to just get Chelsea in the top 3, so Europe's on the backburner for now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Van gaal to be given a war chest in the summer :banderas

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Leaked to De Telegraaf, so presumably from someone close to van Gaal's camp.

Of course he will be told that he's given a "warchest" (of what, 100 mil Euros...lol!), that he can continue planning for the summer. Moyes was given the same treatment prior to his dismissal. It makes sense to extract as much value out of an employee as possible. Some of van Gaal's targets could be green lighted by the next manager even after he goes.

No need to take any leaks seriously for now unless it's sources like the BBC or reputed journalists like Di Marzio.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

wouldnt even have conte top 5 managers next season 

(pep, poch, klopp, mourinho and EXCELLENT MANAGER)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

You'll take that back when Conte subs in a GK and wins a PK shootout in the Euros, Kizwell.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Is there a bigger JOKE than Arsenal F.C. ?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Testing webm tags.

https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4/ez3i.mp4


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*










Sums it up in a nutshell :mj2

Could have had a penalty, while we also produced a couple decent chances that fell to the worst option (Bennett), but really we were lucky to escape that match only losing 1-0. Palace RAPED US alanpardew) at times and really should have had 3/4 at least. Klose's injury is a big blow. Apparently he was on crutches after going off, so hopefully it's not too serious.

Wonderful day for Sunderland.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716678938282573824
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Bump

Booing has already spread from the stands, to the changing room, to me standing in my living room booing my TV whenever El Fraud is on my TV

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

He should have been sacked after the Alcaraz Europa League fiasco last season. No idea why :ken has stuck with him. Everton should be top 8 minimum, challenging for top four at full potential.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Arsenal draw, City currently battling against West Brom and we will probably do our usual thing and fluke a win against Spurs.

The league is in collusion to get van Gaal to achieve 3rd and make him look a success, lol.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Carroll look like Ibrahimovic thank to Arsenal and their bottler mentality.


1 point from 4 matches by Benitez. As expected from fsw :lel


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Benitez did a terrible job at Napoli given the resources and also at Real. Hardly the time to take up a new challenge in the form of a relegation battle. It takes a different set of skills to keep a team up and his fading stock will crash to lower depths if the escape clause is activated, awkward for everyone. Sad because he's actually the right long-term fit for a club like Newcastle if they were solidly placed in the league.

City are blessed to have De Bruyne. Top 4 absolutely dependent on him and definitely in the bag if he plays every game, no question about it. Still gutted we didn't even compete for his signature, because van Fraud was planning to use Memphis as a second striker and Mata as a winger.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I can't say I'm shocked that Rafa has struggled so far. When he took over the toon I did make the point that he has struggled in his few jobs where he was involved in a relegation battle. It was always about the long term or bust.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/57930745-post3547.html

He won just 2 of 23 la liga games with Valladolid, leaving them bottom. They then went on to stay up comfortably after he was sacked.

He then took over mid table Osasuna in the Segunda division. He won 1 of 9 league games and was sacked. Osasuna survived despite that awful start.

The next season he gained promotion with Extremadura, but took them straight back down again.

His track record suggests he's a manager that _at his best_ can get great results with good/great players (relative to the level they're at). He's never been a bottom of the table miracle worker. The bloke is a good coach and tactician, not a top class motivator of players that need to run through walls for the cause.

Still, with Newcastle's remaining fixtures they have an outside chance. They SHOULD be taking points from Swansea, Palace and Villa. Rafa needs to take a part of the blame if they go down, when considering some of the favourable fixtures he has had.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Jose has turned down the Syria job.. It's happening :woo :martinez :ken


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

When's it gonna be our turn for that new manager bounce? :mj2

Rafa - NOPE
McClaren - LOLNOPE
Carver - TURBONOPE


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Nobody wants Syria job. Especially if you are a manager who managed at highest level for decade.


Still want him to be first manager ever to win UCL from 3 different club. So either Man Utd get CL spot next year or he should find a new challenge.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If only Newcastle fans hadn't HOUNDED OUT Pardew, they wouldn't have needed a new manager bounce. Pards can bounce his own way out of a (self-made) shit run. 










Those days of mid-table safety must be looking a long way away for the JAWDEE NATION :mj2 mj4)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Extremadura was the greatest club name ever


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

They HOUNDED OUT







and wanted the same for ASTUTE ASHLEY who was HOUNDED into spending more money in the window which has backfired tremendously.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

ASTUTE ASHLEY was ASTUTE enough to know that Newcastle didn't need to spend a fortune when "GOOD (FUTURE ENGLAND) MANAGER" Alan Pardew was in charge.









I guess you can't blame him for giving in to IMMENSE 'supporter' pressure to spend crazily when the messiah left them. They were always going to struggle without Pards, so buying their way to safety must have seemed the only viable option under such HUGE ('fan') pressure.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



> "I don't have a contract with another club. I'd prefer to stay in England,'" Mourinho said at the o2 Arena. "I love the country."


Typical Jose. Probably been advised by all parties to say nothing, but struggles to keep a low profile for a few months.:lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Vardy hasn't been taking peds. He has clearly been injecting ICE into his veins. Incredibly cool finishing today :vardy

I've got to give some credit to :jet, he made that a really tough first half and early second half for Leicester, who were struggling until Vardy's first goal eased the pressure. Leicester were dragged down to Sunderland's level and make it a slugfest fitba war. He must regret bringing on Rodwell though. Surely he knows by now that he's a useless sack of shit who's capable of fucking up the most simple things.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If we beat Spurs, title race is basically over. If Spurs beat us, Leicester are mathematically assured of CL qualification. Atleast van Gaal can do something useful tonight then.

Carrick instead of Herrera in the line-up as usual.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I hope we beat Spurs, but only so Leicester can get closer, United don't deserve shit this year.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Seriously though how textbook were the two :vardy's?

You would think ALL prem teams would realise now that it's suicidal to afford him that amount of space to attack. He went on a bit of a dry run because teams realised he's nowhere near as effective against a deep defence, but Sunderland played a ridiculously high line at times.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

We should feel lucky to be witnessing what will be one of the greatest upsets in football history. 

What a time to be alive. :kermit


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> Vardy hasn't been taking peds. He has clearly been injecting ICE into his veins. Incredibly cool finishing today :vardy
> 
> I've got to give some credit to :jet, he made that a really tough first half and early second half for Leicester, who were struggling until Vardy's first goal eased the pressure. Leicester were dragged down to Sunderland's level and make it a slugfest fitba war. He must regret bringing on Rodwell though. Surely he knows by now that he's a useless sack of shit who's capable of fucking up the most simple things.


oh my god that miss tho. scary

we don't really have too many other options tbf, same issue we have with bringing on ndoye. rodwell had at least been playing less shit before cattermole came back into the side last week and sam doesnt seem to fancy larsson (not sure how you couldn't fancy the sexy swede). we just lost our heads after they scored the first (was probably the first time vardy had kaboul properly done too). i agree we made it really difficult for them to start, thought we won the midfield battle in the first half and kirchhoff was obviously class again. Khazri was decent but lacked end product and same for borini, probably more frustratingly from borini because he had a decent number of chances. Defoe didnt get much but against huth and morgan that was probably expected. Point would have been ideal going into next week but any result today would have meant we needed to beat your lot next week. im going to be a wreck until saturday now. if our recent run has been anything to go by we're going to need to blitz the first hour or so and have a 2/3 goal lead since we'll drop off and probably concede


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

So, we should have broken the league record by now for most 0-0 HT scorelines and zero shots, amirite?

Fosu-Mensah is amazing. Everything else, dull as fuck. Take off Rojo, bring on Darmian or Valencia at RB, switch Fosu-Mensah or Blind to LB with the other one at CB, and get Herrera on for Mata. Might liven up the game a bit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

De Gea please just leave, we don't deserve you anymore :mj2

Feel so bad for the guy having to play with jobbers.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

WOAT defending by united 3 goals in 5 minutes


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Fosu-Mensah WAS the defense. When he left, there was nothing.

This fraud of a manager relies on one moment of magic to win a game after boring the opposition into submission. That moment came when Martial got past 3 defenders, but failed to convert. Then predictably it fell apart.

Doesn't matter, season is a write-off anyway. We will get dumped out of the FA Cup by West Ham shortly. Then the nightmare will finally end.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



DeeGuy said:


> De Gea please just leave, we don't deserve you anymore :mj2
> 
> Feel so bad for the guy having to play with jobbers.


Oh don't worry, he almost certainly will be leaving :brodgers

United's apparent 14 game unbeaten run at WHL ended when :theroon was injured, no surprise there


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Sliver C said:


> This fraud of a manager relies on one moment of magic to win a game after boring the opposition into submission.


Funny that, because you crave Mourinho, but that was our tactic in the second half of last season :hmm:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

It's ok when you are on course to win the league after doing the donkey work. And when it is not the only tactic in your arsenal, other than long balls to Fellaini.

And Mou won't play Ashley freakin' Young up top.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I was wondering when the Manchester United team bus was going to arrive from the traffic jam as I haven't seen them turn up to play Spurs yet. Has it been delayed longer?

Well, what a calamity that was over an abysmal 3 minute spell. Utter capitulation with LVG continuing to give us his borefest philosophy where it's hit and hope and if the footballing Gods are smiling down on United then we'll get 1 goal from our 1 rare shot on target and that will be enough. Then we don't really need to attack after that. I mean seriously, what the fuck was that!? What is Van Fraud doing? Is he drunk? Is he a fucking idiot? Is he a fraud Manager? Is he a fucktard? Yes, yes, yes and yes!

Seriously, the only positive I took out of that abomination of a performance was only 7 games left for this fuckcunt... maybe less if he has a bigger fall down the table in the upcoming games. I really can't understand what LVG is doing with his pathetic tactics, odd substitutions and incompetent decision-making. I put that in a lot of my posts when I criticise him but seriously, I don't understand it! Putting Mata on the right, who was pretty much a right back the entire game trying to mark Danny Rose and did nothing of note as you know... he's not a winger and it isn't his position. Playing Rojo at left back who has been our weak link in defence the past few games. Playing Carrick in midfield after he was our worst player against Everton and did sweet FA again in this match and was too negative. Keeping Lingard on the pitch, who was woeful and eased off the ball so many times.

Then the genius decides to take Rashford off and bring that quality striker in Ashley Young on! ASHLEY YOUNG PLAYING LONE STRIKER. ASHLEY... ASHLEY FREAKING YOUNG! The man that has scored 0 goals this season, 2 goals last season, 3 the season before that and 0 before that. Ashley Young the Super Striker shall rise again! In the infamous words of Big Cal on here... Brain Damage!

Then he brings Memphis on when we're 3-0 down. No, don't bring him on when we only created one shot on target through one piece of magic from Martial. No leave it 10 minutes longer and then bring him on when we're being destroyed. Illogical prick!

De Gea, Martial, and Fosu-Mensah were our best players today and really tried. De Gea kept the scoreline lower with some terrific saves and he really deserves better. TFM defended well all game and Martial at least tried in attack whilst everyone else stayed back and hoped he'd create something from nothing. I really wonder where we'd be if De Gea did go last summer... probably bottom half of the table as he has again saved our assess countless times. Hopefully Mou will keep hold of De Gea though and persuade him the nightmare is truly over when LVG departs with his stupid clipboard. 

Utter shambles. Defence is a shambles. Our attack is a shambles. Our tactics and gameplan is a shambles.

7 games to go and then we will finally see the light at the end of this very dark and boring tunnel.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Meanwhile former united super sub scored today, poor LVG, he didnt do anything right this season


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Can't believe we witness to see Leicester and Tottenham fighting for title and nobody else. What a time to be alive.


Or it just proves how much of a fraud this league is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

*FOSU MENSAH. WHAT A HERO.

Seriously guy is a fucking hero. It's inevitable that he's going to do something really daft at some point but holy shit how great is it to see someone throwing himself into every single tackle. And tbf he's winning the ball 90% of the time. He was sublime vs Watford and again today. He goes off injured and Darmian comes on and instantly Spurs start tearing us apart down his side and get 3 quick goals from it. Fucking garbage Darmian is. Oh and FOSU MENSAH has already played everywhere across the back 4. THE NEW JOHN O'SHEA IS FINALLY AMONGST US. Seriously though what a fucking lunatic of a hero he is.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The way Ojo went around Shaquir :BAM

Nice two goals from Origi too, bodes good confidence going into a very difficult game on Thursday.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719482904821297153
Not sure if this is to be believed, though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

An ITK on an Everton forum has said that the board have already spoken to four potential replacements already so it looks like it's just a matter of time before EL COCO bites the bullet. 

Whether that's before the derby and semi final in the same week or after remains to be seen.

Frank De Boer, Biesla, Pellegrini seem to be the 3 most common names being branded about. Jose and Emery are my wildcard/fantasy picks.

Fully prepared for the return of Moyseh :hogan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Fosu Mensah does look a promising player. Darmian is fucking trash and has been apart from the first 2 games of the season tho. Ashley Young being brought on to play striker when we have a natural striker stuck out on the left wing, a position which Young is used to playing was the single dumbest move in a long list of dumb moves by LVG, I'm honestly so confused and this is just when I thought his idiocy couldn't possibly reach new levels

surely we're just riding out the rest of the season then he's gone, coz if this muppet stays in charge next season we may be fighting off relegation


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I have faith in Darmian. He was making a name for himself prior to joining United and I see no reason to rule him out. van Gaal has messed with everybody, so Darmian deserves a chance. 

If Shaw comes back, we get a new CB to partner Smalling and De Gea stays, then I'd be happy to go with a choice of Varela/Darmian at RB and seeing how they develop. 

Valencia should be a back-up RW option, I have a soft spot for him and don't want him sold just as yet. 

Mourinho is a done deal. Just the signature waiting, which is why he says he is not yet contracted to any club, so need to worry about that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I was calling out Darmian's bullshit from day one. He was never good. Utter bullshit. Should have conceded a penalty in his second game and was roasted by Jordan fucking Amavi.

He's fucking awful and should never play for the club again. Cunt.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Guess I am in a desperate minority regarding Darmian. Oh well, time will tell. In the meantime, think Payet is gonna free-kick us out of the FA Cup tonight.

For more concrete transfer news, we have been linked along with Chelsea to Manolas. Guess who's likely behind it.

http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/eng/...is-agent-has-also-met-with-manchester-united/


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

KING LOUIS FOR ANOTHER YEAR!:dance

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The FA Cup win doesn't affect Van Gaal's position. If United are hell-bent on Mourinho, he's going regardless of the Cup.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

^^Precisely. A board does not change it's mind to back or sack every 2 matches. You don't also string along world class managers who are out of jobs by giving them uncertain promises either as they would rather take up work elsewhere. A decision has already been made and I hope he gives us the FA Cup before he does go.

Rashford, De Gea and Fosu-Mensah were brilliant. Gotta put in a word for Fellaini, he worked his ass off and somehow got that second goal. Happy with the result.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Super goal from GASHFORD, and credit to KING LOUIS for giving him a chance, something Mourinho wouldn't have done.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

pleasing and surprising to wake up and watch us win this morning. we played fairly well, still struggled towards the end when West Ham put the pressure on us, but great goal by Rashford, what a start to his first team career he's having.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

It's the story of our season, when LVG is under pressure and more fans start to turn on him he pulls a good result out of his clipboard. I really wasn't expecting that, what with it being the last FA cup game at Upton Park and I thought the West Ham players would be more up for it and our lot would be deflated after the humiliating loss to Spurs (the way we conceded 3 goals in 3 minutes was embarrassing as was the whole performance) but credit to the players and LVG, they got it right here. Possibly our best performance of the season thus far. It's also nice to see United play at Wembley again, last time was against Wigan in the Community Shield back in 2013 when the dreaded Moyes regime was underway.

As for the match, United had a decent first half, looked shaky at times in possession but when Fellaini had that chance we started to create a few decent opportunities whilst West Ham looked reserved and unsure of what to do in attack. Second half United were really good, especially for the first 25 minutes of the second half. Chance after chance missed until Rashford scored a beautiful goal thanks to some poor play initially from Antonio. Fellaini also getting the second goal was deserved as he had a really strong game last night. Things went a bit nervy towards the end as West Ham started to play after their goal and then they bombarded our back four with crosses and long balls but thanks to some resolute defending and De Gea being in GOD mode again, we managed to hold on, which was good to see.

Fosu-Mensah (Fosu-Immensah as he is now being dubbed) was incredible, just perfect in his tackling and his interceptions. For a young lad his reading of the game was excellent and he hardly made a mistake and had Payet in his pocked all game. He did a great job when he was moved from right back to left back. The one point where he just ran behind that West Ham player in midfield and won the ball and just sprinted forward to start an attack was brilliant to see. He won a lot of aerial battles, comfortable on the ball, just sensational throughout.

De Gea was fantastic once again with some vital saves, the one save he made from the Payet corner at his near post was Godworthy! Just the instinct to get down and save it so quickly... best goalkeeper in the world right now!

Rashford had a quality game; just ran at the West Ham back four all game, pressed them, held the ball well, scored a wonderful goal to top it all off and showed a threat even when shifting to the wing. Fellaini had a good game, Carrick was okay, Blind and Smalling were solid once again and Martial was a threat. Lingard did alright but his first touch needed to be better and Rojo was again the weak link in our defence. Boy, will I be glad when Shaw returns. I also thought Valencia did a good job when he came on.

Rooney with that awe-inspiring 3 minute cameo! What a captain and what a man!

Anyway, it was a nice surprise to see us win and advance onto the semi-finals! I can't wait!

Onto Wembley!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



> When you have criticism he can cope with criticism also, he can say: *‘Yes, manager, you are right and I have to do that*.’ I think it’s fantastic because not a lot of players can see their self-image in a match.
> 
> “It was a great goal. *I was behind him on the bench and saw the view, the gap and the corner and I shouted: ‘Shoot!’* but to do it is much more difficult. It was a great goal and a great dribble. I say he always needs to dribble and shoot, he has that quality


Typical of van Gaal to think he is right all the time. In praising Rashford, he's actually praising himself again. I know managers often take credit for tactics, formations and subs, but he is a weird one - takes credit if a player dribbles and shoots properly, and thinks his training methods are a mark of his genius when a player scores from a set-piece. He could have just praised Rashford and left it at that. 

Like every midtable team, we play well once every 3-4 games and even the line-up was not completely balanced. It was just about enough to win yesterday. These comments of his probably signify the reason why few players would want to sign for him.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The chance to win a trophy

The chance to play Leicester in the Community Shield

RASH Bandicoot 

:WOO


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*






This is how you stop a goalscorer. :xzibit


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

eagerly await psg stealing mourinho


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

09:00 Liverpool 0 - 2 Dortmund
90:00 Liverpool 4 - 3 Dortmund


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Wrong thread Enzo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*










Alex Neill simply outexcellented on the day. No shame in losing to such a manager Andre. A class act.

Sunderland should already be safe. Fancy them to get the wins they need now the way they've been playing. Kirchhoff has made a huge difference for them.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

That game was our season in a nutshell. Didn't take numerous chances, gifted the opposition goals and didn't get any of the big ref calls, even when they were blatantly in our favour. The only time we recieved a league penalty this season was when Moreno blatantly hacked down Naismith TWICE in the same action. That says it all.

Sunderland had fuck all until we went 0-2 down and we were forced to chase the game. Didn't matter though. 1 win in 11? Along come Norwich...

Our players might as well have offered to suck all the Sunderland players off. Good chance to score? Nah it's alright we will fuck it up. Creating fuck all all? Nah it's alright, we will create the chances for you! 

Typical that Klose should be injured for this game, the one where we needed him the most. The rest of the defence are all spastics, Ruddy included.

I predicted Sunderland would stay up when Sam took over because he's an :jet for this type of situation, especially with players that are better than those of the teams around him, but he wasn't an :jet today. Norwich were utter abject shite and have been for too many games this season. We're heading to the championship and that's where most of our players belong.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

thank fuck for bassong. think AN might well break his balls @Andre

thought we did tremendous. nervy first ten minutes either half aside. defended well and having watmore back to help stretch the game from the bench is super handy. 10 in 14 is a ridiculous scoring record away from defoe. Still think we have to beat stoke and probably also watford. then one point from everton/arsenal/chelsea at home. idk why it took rodwell being injured for us to bring larsson on in these games too. hopefully the defense is getting confidence from these clean sheets. 3-0 does a lot for the goal difference, still won't be confident until we're actually above norwich tho


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Scenes if we go into HT 0-0 against Villa.:side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Wisdom too. What a fucking retard. Stupid tackling like that anywhere, let alone in the box.

Mannone motm for me. But even then we should have scored a couple. But then we have a terrible selection of strikers.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Well, 1-0 is pretty much par for the course when the worst team in the top 10 plays the worst team in the bottom 10. 

Dire performance, but whatever keeps the season worth following for now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Sums up Van Gaal's reign. Lethargic performance against the worst side in the league but a win and another goal from Rashford. Bizarre subs yet again and they were unlucky not to equalise. 

Come on you Chelsea cunts.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Watched City v Leicester and Utd at home this season and they were absolutely terrible. It looked like they couldn't give a fuck that Pellegrini was on his bike.Seen them twice this week and they have looked like they would die for the guy.Strange how he has regrouped and got them playing again.

Chelsea look a total shambles. Conte got a massive job on his hands to get this group going again. Definitely need to sign a few players.Happy that Sunderland turned Norwich over. Would much prefer Norwich to get relegated and 1 of the 2 north east teams to stay up. I think Sunderland might just have enough. Defoe is crucial for them


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

For some reason I want Sunderland to stay. Sorry Paige.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Top Shelf said:


> Watched City v Leicester and Utd at home this season and they were absolutely terrible. It looked like they couldn't give a fuck that Pellegrini was on his bike.Seen them twice this week and they have looked like they would die for the guy.Strange how he has regrouped and got them playing again.


Its only De Bruyne. He is the difference maker. City are now more reliant on him than Aguero.

Last summer, I kept crying about the fact that City were not challenged by anyone in their bid for De Bruyne and that we should have made a move for him as he can play in the middle and on the wing. And its quite possible he might have had his head turned. I was so desperate that I even clung on to some false reports at the end which claimed United had bid for him, though it was obvious they were leaks by his agent to speed up the transfer to City. 

Of course, I realise now that van Gaal can't see past Dutch players, aging players he's already worked with in his previous clubs and those he noticed at the international level at the WC (Darmian, Rojo, etc). He was planning to use Januzaj or Memphis as a #10 . And Woodward was happy to give all those interviews about our "superior" scouting system. 

De Bruyne is single-handedly dragging City into the Top 4 and the Semis of the CL. Will be a star under Pep. He's a leader on the pitch, unlike Di Maria who claimed that he requires someone to supply to, and that he cannot change a game by himself.

The fact that United did not even register an interest in him is criminal.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*






Tomorrow came too soon. :mj2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

and yeah epl refs are the worst in europe for sure


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Top Shelf said:


> Watched City v Leicester and Utd at home this season and they were absolutely terrible. It looked like they couldn't give a fuck that Pellegrini was on his bike.Seen them twice this week and they have looked like they would die for the guy.Strange how he has regrouped and got them playing again.
> 
> Chelsea look a total shambles. Conte got a massive job on his hands to get this group going again. Definitely need to sign a few players.Happy that Sunderland turned Norwich over. Would much prefer Norwich to get relegated and 1 of the 2 north east teams to stay up. I think Sunderland might just have enough. Defoe is crucial for them


City done exactly the same last year. Regrouped after a dreadful display in the Derby went on a tear just when 4th place looked like it was vulnerable. They're like the new Arsenal only with CL semi finals. Chelsea on the other hand look completely disinterested - Shouldn't have dropped Pato da gawd.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Don't blow up now Leicester, please. :jose


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Newcastle still have a fair chance of staying up. They have Villa and Palace to play who they'll definitely fancy themselves.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I hope Big Sam doesn't retire if Sunderland go down as some rumors suggest. I like the guy, want him to hang around in the top-flight for awhile.

Leicester have an uphill task tbh. They badly needed these 3 points against West Ham, and unless Spurs bottle it against Stoke, which is also perfectly possible, I am still leaning towards Poch getting his first league title and ruining the Ranieri fairy tale.

EDIT: 4th as usual for Arsenal. Wenger is incredibly consistent. Might be an underachievement this season, but on the bright side, achieving 4th in a league with Klopp, Pep, Conte, Mourinho, Poch, Bilic and Ranieri will be hailed as achievement next season if he goes cheap in the transfer market as usual. And he'd be the only manager to be consistent at it as well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Leicester have only lost 3 games this season, no reason to think they'll drop a 5/6/8 point gap in the remaining 4 games, it would be a monumental choke, and that's assuming Spurs win every game as well (they won't). Every time people doubt them, they carry on performing. They would've won today had Vardy not been a prat, but it's only Swansea at home he misses.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Can see Leicester losing or drawing to us and the same when they play Chelsea. Chelsea could also easily take points off Spurs, whilst they go to Newcastle on the last day who might end up having to play for their survival. Money is still on Leicester. Mainly as that big open letter post I made a month or so ago will be really embarrassing if Spurs win.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Sliver C said:


> Leicester have an uphill task tbh.


Beating Swansea and Everton at home requires Spurs to win every remaining game. It's not that uphill.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Time for the great one to call it a day and get on his bike now i think. I never thought the day would come when a Wenger managed Arsenal team are a bad team to watch but over the last couple of months that is exactly what we have become.Just so ponderous,slow and predictable.We used to rip teams to shreds in the first 20 minutes of games regulary being 3/4 nil up with the spine of the team being Campbell,Vieira,Henry. Now its Gabriel. Coquelin and Danny fucking Welbeck. The difference is night and day. There is nothing to suggest his transfer policy is going to change either.When he started spending big with the signings of Ozil and Sanchez i thought the penny had dropped with him but then back to normal in the last two years.200 million in the bank and he signs 1 player which is a goalkeeper when every man and his dog can see we are crying out for at least another 2 top players. Its sad to see but the old man has lost his faculties.Its time for a change


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

@Top Shelf

Who do you think would do better? Other than maybe Koeman, I don't really see anyone feasible that would progress them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Jack the lad went on twitter and tweeted a picture of the united holy trinity

The fucking clown :lmao

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Rugrat said:


> @Top Shelf
> 
> Who do you think would do better? Other than maybe Koeman, I don't really see anyone feasible that would progress them.


Thats the catch 22.Its all well screaming get him out etc but it really could be a case of be careful what you wish for. Look at United since Fergie called it a day.Not for one second am i suggesting Arsene is on the level of Ferguson but he has been just as important to Arsenal as Fergie was to United.

The Wenger out grumbles started amongst some fans as long as 4/5 year ago but i have always been of the mindset that he deserved to be given time until the stadium debt was paid then we can kick on and start competing financially with the other clubs.That time has been and gone now and we are not making any progress.We have gone backwards if anything.Up until a couple of years ago we were still good to watch.always creating chances and attacking with flair but we dont do that any more. I genuinely do think that it is time for him to go now

As for replacing him i am not sure. Koeman would be a good choice but i like to think that we could attract almost anyone.A year ago you never would have thought that Klopp would be at Liverpool but the timing and circumstances matched and that was that. Personally i think Pochettino would be a decent shout :grin2:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I wouldn't really class Wenger as an _elite_ manager like he was in the first decade of his reign but supposing he does leave Arsenal, I don't see anyone better to replace him.

If it is time for a change, I don't see anyone out there he would possibly go to Arsenal and facilitate it, so Wenger should stay. Pochettino as you said would be a good shout, but I don't see why he'd take the Arsenal job when he's in a better position with Tottenham. There's also the obvious rivalry between the two clubs and he may fancy his chances of the United job, which the Arsenal job would preclude him from.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Rugrat said:


> I wouldn't really class Wenger as an _elite_ manager like he was in the first decade of his reign but supposing he does leave Arsenal, I don't see anyone better to replace him.
> 
> If it is time for a change, I don't see anyone out there he would possibly go to Arsenal and facilitate it, so Wenger should stay. Pochettino as you said would be a good shout, *but I don't see why he'd take the Arsenal job when he's in a better position with Tottenham*. There's also the obvious rivalry between the two clubs and he may fancy his chances of the United job, which the Arsenal job would preclude him from.


In a better position how?

I dont think for one second it would ever happen mind


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Top Shelf said:


> In a better position in how?
> 
> I dont think for one second it would ever happen mind


Spurs are obviously higher in the league. Man for man I'd say their starting 11 is stronger too. It's not a _much_ of a better position but still a stronger one.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Don't think Wenger can retire now even if Arsenal fans want him to. Not enough managerial options for them this summer, unless they want the likes of Pellegrini or Rudi Garcia or Koeman, who don't exactly seem to inspire the levels they are aiming it. Wenger can achieve whatever these managers can himself.

He should see out his contract while the club look at all the available options carefully so that they don't go the United Way. Tuchel is a future candidate if he does well with Dortmund in Europe, if he wins things and if he is willing to leave Dortmund then...too many ifs there. Simeone would be a wildcard, will totally change their playing style but could give them that winning mentality, should be a top choice if you don't care about styles. But he will be headed for Inter in all likelihood if he ever leaves Atletico.

No chance that Pochettino is going to manage Arsenal, unless he leaves Spurs on bitter terms. He appears to like the club culture and would want to retain the respect of the fans.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I think for both United and Arsenal finishing 5th might be a blessing. 

Champions League football is not worth another year of Van Gaal. I'm pretty sure it will completely fuck us in the long term too.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> Champions League football is not worth another year of Van Gaal. I'm pretty sure it will completely fuck us in the long term too.


Absolutely, although I think van Gaal is gone even if we get 4th. But if such a stupid clause exists, better that we don't get CL and might as well help Leicester on the way to their title. 

5th would be great in such a case. A good chance to win the Europa League, midweek European games, and perhaps a chance to meet and draw Liverpool (if they get to the EL spots without winning this season's EL), and beat them this time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Vardy might miss the United game as well because of pointing at Jon Moss and presumably telling him the truth about what an awful ref he really is. :mj3

Hope Spurs choke it away. STOKECELONA plz


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The fix is in :mj2

Vardy should boycott the euro's:mj2

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Rockland said:


> Vardy might miss the United game as well because of pointing at Jon Moss and presumably telling him the truth about what an awful ref he really is. :mj3
> 
> Hope Spurs choke it away. STOKECELONA plz


Stokecelona certainly showed up, the La Liga collapse version.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Joel, your boys need to do the job at the bridge against spuds

Plz :mj2

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If Spurs win the league this season would be my nightmare :mj2 Wenger and board should prepare answers for this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Father Ted said:


> Joel, your boys need to do the job at the bridge against spuds
> 
> Plz :mj2
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


They have no chance against this Spurs side.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

They've probably left it a bit late but Spurs are now looking like the best team in the league by some distance - The football they played yesterday was incredible and they've completely transformed from the start of the season. 

I'd love United to go after Pochettino/Kane/Alli and pay basically whatever it takes but I don't see them selling/looking to leave - Full on man crush for Poch. If they keep that squad together they could be a force at every level soon enough, especially if they add the right signings. Shame they threw that Dortmund tie away.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Father Ted said:


> The fix is in :mj2
> 
> Vardy should boycott the euro's:mj2
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Leicester have definitely had the lion's share of the 50/50 decisions this season. It made it all the more stupid that Vardy threw a massive tantrum and is perhaps getting banned for another game when he was rightly sent off. Ironically his whinging was against West Ham, a team who have genuinely been really hard done by in the past few weeks by poor officiating.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Klopp's first Merseyside derby tonight. Should be a good game, we're still in form and despite Everton not having their best season, they have a good away record.

I guess it depends on what side they go with, with the semi final coming up.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

One way to accommodate Rooney, play him in midfield. Louis got no balls to stand up to him, I guess.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Do Everton ever actually win this fixture? Massively overrated derby considering how one sided it is*



*Everton will probably win now


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Well, that was easy enough.

ops

Hope Origi is ok.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Good game from United, and Liverpool showing match after match that Klopp Quality


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If Martinez had any dignity, he'd resign first thing in the morning. 

Get Joe Royle/Duncan Ferguson/Kevin Sheedy in charge for the semi and sort a new manager for the summer and give them £100m to spend.

Hate him so much. I hated Moyes for being a dour tit, but I hate Martinez for absolutely destroying everything I love about Everton.

Highlight - Funes Mori potentially ruining Origi's Euros and then slapping the badge. GOAT

Also worth noting, one of the Everton board members left the stadium when it was 3-0. Time is up, El Fraud


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Eazeh

Funes Mori is one of the biggest scumbags I've ever seen on a football field


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Funes mori is da GOAT though, I've never witnessed a more embarrassing performance from a team in my life, feel a cunt for them.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



DeeGuy said:


> Do Everton ever actually win this fixture? Massively overrated derby considering how one sided it is*
> 
> 
> 
> *Everton will probably win now


Not even my jinx could help Everton beat Liverpool. Normal service continued in Merseyside.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I found footage of Mozza during the match.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

such a change in the Everton fans' mood compared to when Martinez first took over them. that was a Moyes side that had some quality players in it, and he loosened the reigns and let them attack. now he's moulded his own players into it, it's clear to see what I said all along when he was at Wigan, he's not that good a manager tbh

amazing to think how dog shit we've been this season we are only a point off 4th now, Arsenal doing their annual choke is giving us a chance at Champions League qualifying when it looked certain even a month ago we wouldn't get it. Rooney playing CM when we have Herrera and Carrick not starting :lol

I'd love to see Tottenham win the league, I'm sick of the Leicester wank fest that's spreading around. It's still very much in their hands but Spurs are playing some great stuff as of late while Leicester are struggling along and losing Vardy at such a key stage might hurt them more than they'd like


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

That was a disgusting tackle by Mori.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

We finally have a striker that's hot again and his leg gets blown off. :mj2


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Despite a completely inept manager and a bunch of underperforming players, we could still potentially finish 3rd and also win a trophy this season. Shows how dismal City and Arsenal have been.:lol

How did Arsenal even fail to win against Palace? They are absolutely horrendous. 

I see the "Rooney-has-found-his-true-calling-in-the-midfield-position" cycle has started again. Happens every now and then. Then after a couple of shit performances, cue "he needs to be a #10 , #9 " and whatever.

The semi against Everton is literally the battle of the shit managers. Can't think of two worse managers than van Gaal and Martinez.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

*Sometimes I wished I watched or could get into this sport, for no other reason then to understand the cool dialect fans use, and how the league system works. Like what the hell is a fixture?*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

How does Roberto Martinez still have a job guys ?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Sliver C said:


> Despite a completely inept manager and a bunch of underperforming players, we could still potentially finish 3rd and also win a trophy this season. Shows how dismal City and Arsenal have been.:lol
> 
> How did Arsenal even fail to win against Palace? They are absolutely horrendous.
> 
> ...


Why did you stop at City and Arsenal? Have people already forgotten about Chelsea???? 44 points from 33 is incredible. If you took the names away from the teams in 1st and 10th and did a "fill the gap", putting Leicester City in first would be the result of an ad-lib gone wrong.

Maybe that is why Martinez has kept the job. Maybe the Everton execs haven't paid attention to anything this year while Martinez goes off at "we are close to Chelsea!".

Also you could skim the table for worse managers than van Gaal. Benitez (lets be srs), Allardyce, Neil, Pardew, Guidolin, Pulis, Howe, Martinez, Hiddink, Hughes, Koeman. At least the Dutch national board agree with the last one.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Someone needs to bump Mozza's quotes from the Moyes season. Fucking hilarious.

RIP in piss Everton. Relegation LOOMS.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If Everton fans wanted Moyes gone, I don't really know what they were hoping for. He took them over when they were a shit low-mid table side and kept them around the top 6 for a decade on a small net spend.

Were they thinking that Moyes was preventing them from the CL?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Moyes was absolutely fantastic for Everton for a good few seasons, but there definitely came a time when he was holding them back. He built a fantastic squad for them on a low budget, but his pragmatic tactics prevented them from progressing. Credit Moyes for building that squad though obviously. Too much is made of net spends regardless, look at Leicester this season. Sometimes clubs or managers are able to make a lot out of very little. Again not a dig at Moyes for the good work he did, just a general point.

Renegade had it spot on earlier. I said the same myself to Moz in the CB a few weeks ago. Martinez took a fantastic squad and liberated it. They still had the spine of a team that retained the relentless drills that Moyes instilled into them, but played with a LOT more flexibility and freedom. Basically the off shoot of what a true quality manager can offer, but only it came over a very short period of time.

Now what you're seeing is a team that lacks the cohesion of the Distin/Jags partnership and the good prime years of Howard. Add the tactical naivety of having players positioned about a minimum of ten yards from each other, plus a general lack of reading the game or common sense when in possession in risky areas (for example Stones and Barkley are super talented on the ball but are thick as mince, partly bad management mind you) and you have a recipe for disaster. They're literally as open as Mozza's Mar. Actually that's harsh on her, she's not that loose.

I think the main thing to take from this is, if a chancer like Martinez could take Everton to their best ever prem finish results wise (by some distance) then they clearly could do better than Moyes. Martinez failing isn't a "haaaa we gotch ya, you should have STUCK WITH MOYES" moment but a clearer way of highlighting the obvious failings of both men. Moyes has clearly shown since then how he can hold back talented players. Meanwhile, Martinez benefited from the chosen one's (broke a million attacking crossing moves but never won a major trophy. Hams should enjoy that one :moyes2) diligent player recruitment on a modest budget, but time has shown him up as being tactically naive and organisationally limited.

Some of those Everton players should take a fair bit of the blame mind you. Modern football too easily allows failing players the excuse of a failing manager.

The banter if :martinez wins the FA Cup again despite this. Doesn't change a thing really, he should have been sacked last season after the Alcaraz Europa League fiasco.

P.S: This doesn't come from a place of bias either as I think I was one of the first to give Moz stick about Moyes hate via a stupid rantsamania video. Martinez' failings don't disprove what he said at the time. Martinez just isn't very good. At the same time the people who said Everton's good times were over when Moyes left are still silly. Even more so knowing that they achieved a better prem league season with a pure BLUFFER in charge.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*










Not too Steve Kean on Rose but I'm struggling to think of LB's who had a better season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Honestly Rose being in there is fine. Most of the bias against him being picked probably comes from the previous notion of him not being particularly good (not bad either). Based on this season it's probably him, Monreal or Cresswell. The prem seems to lack great left backs though.

Morgan being in there is probably a more controversial pick. Huth has been better for one. Even then, Leicester's back four is more about working as a cohesive unit where the full backs never allow the cb's to be exposed 1 vs 1, while that allows the cb's to just get rid of anything that enters the box. Again, simple tactics that maximise the positives and hide the negatives. Toby should be everyone's first pick CB regardless. He has been IMMENSE this season.

First XI of the season is too restrictive anyway. It means omitting fantastic players such as Aguero and possibly Ozil due to wanky formation restrictions. Should be a squad (match day XVIII) of the season. That would probably still cause arguments though. Even then, there are still a few games to go yet :cozy (I always make this point but ya know fuck logic)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Payet scored a few bangin' free kicks, though, nah'mean?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> Someone needs to bump Mozza's quotes from the Moyes season. Fucking hilarious.
> 
> RIP in piss Everton. Relegation LOOMS.





Rugrat said:


> If Everton fans wanted Moyes gone, I don't really know what they were hoping for. He took them over when they were a shit low-mid table side and kept them around the top 6 for a decade on a small net spend.
> 
> Were they thinking that Moyes was preventing them from the CL?


You are both a full on pair of balloons. 

Firstly, just because I wanted that dour, dreadful football supporting defeatist tit out of the club, doesn't mean I was praying for the man who just relegated Wigan to take over the club, but when it became apparent he was the number 1 target for Blue Bill and his fat fucking head and my preferred choices weren't being considered or getting hired, I began to look for the positives in Martinez taking over and ended up warming to the idea of him taking over and was happy to give him a chance. 

You won't find an Evertonian who won't praise Moyes did in his early years. Not one. We were turd and he helped give us some dignity back. Then about 7 or so years into his reign when the team started finishing higher and the fans began to expect more. 

He was also the 4th highest paid manager in the Premier League at one point and somewhere in the top 10-13 paid managers in the world during his time at Everton(I don't have the exact figures) so yeah, it's normal for fans to expect more. 

And Rugrat, your point about Everton being shit before he took over is everything that Moyes loved about his time at Everton. 

Moyes wouldn't allow *ANY* talk of the glory days, no talk of the multiple leagues and trophies the team have won and he even banned the *GREATEST* Everton manager ever in Howard Kendall from the training ground as he didn't want him to undermine him. He also claimed finishing 7th in the league would be winning the Champions League, that's the most pathetic statement ever.

Moyes loved it when people replied with shite you said, oh we're just plucky little Everton, we should be happy to just be in the Premier League and break into the top 10 every now and then. We were nothing before he took over. His ego is even worse than El Frauds and he loved being able to smash that perception and finish in the magnificent 7th spot.

Martinez spouts some shite that I absolute cringe about but he at least has ambition, he just lacks the tools like Moyes to do so but at least he tells the world where he wants Everton to be. To be competing at the top of the league, to be winning cups and playing in Europe whilst playing attacking football.

Martinez even invited Kendall to the training ground before he died so he could speak to the players, he stuck pictures up around the training ground of ALL of Everton's previous history and left 1 space on the wall at the entrance to the training pitch where the players should aim to have their own picture on that wall along with the rest of our history.

Thankfully Blue Bill and his superdome sized head aren't in control anymore, Moshiri is running the place and he'll bring in a big name this summer and give him major bank to get us where we want to be and where he wants us to be.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

van Gaal on Martinez: 



> "What he is doing is the sign of a good manager because I believe in young players too"


Both following the footsteps of Moyesiah and breaking (unwanted) records at their clubs. They are just trolling us now.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Michael Owen named Liverpool international ambassador :MAD who even likes the fucking turncoat and even younger fans hate him because he is a fucking awful pundit.

The man for the Job is Kolo I love that man.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

That's all well and good Moz, but I was referring to your comments about Martinez during that season, when you were sucking the Spanish dick.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Well that was a bloody good season until the final 4 or 5 games IIRC when we fell apart, so yeah, it's normal for me to get excited after years of Moyesball and falling in love with that ambition and positivity at first. 

Similar to the cult on here claiming Rodgers to be the second coming of Shankly.

But then he had to go and ruin it by signing Tom Cleverley and getting into arguments with influential players like Eto'o and Distin which caused a good chunk of the players to side with Eto'o and Distin and he started to lose the players before setting John Stones a million years back by just letting him do his own thing to learn mistakes from instead of actually coaching him.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Stoke are on holiday. That's top 4 right there for City, our hopes hinged on them losing or drawing this game. 

If they move onto 64 points after today, I think they have all but clinched it. Assuming they have a patchy 3 game run with their dodgy defense, they can still get 4 more points at the least by drawing Southampton, losing to Arsenal and beating Swansea, to get to 68. 

We on the other hand, have somewhat tough fixtures against West Ham and Leicester who have something to play for. If van Gaal goes with a 4-3-3 and we retain our mini unbeaten streak, the likely results will be draws against West Ham and Leicester, wins against Norwich and Bournemouth which should give us 8 points. That should only get us to 67. 

This is assuming the worst case scenario for City and best case scenario for United. For instance, both Arse and City will be ultra cautious to not drop points as well, I expect that game will be a draw as opposed to a loss for either team anyway.

All eggs in the FA Cup basket then, to get something out of this car crash of a season.

EDIT: Think Everton should go all out to get Pellegrini. He clearly would ideally like to stay in the premier league and the idea of managing Everton and taking them to another level would probably appeal to him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...erpool-defender-mamadou-sakho-fails-dope-test



> Liverpool defender Mamadou Sakho has failed a dope test
> 
> The 26-year-old France international has been omitted from the Liverpool team to face Newcastle United in Saturday's Premier League game as a result, but he has not been suspended from playing.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

sakho doping lmfao.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Apparently a fat burning substance was what got caught in his system.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Meanwhile, Benitez channelling his inner Istanbul magic at Anfield.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Expected to lose 6-0 after conceding in first minute so that's nice.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The return of a Mignolet Special just in time to shatter our defenders' confidence and torpedo our season right near the end

For his main trick, I reckon he'll take so long to clear a backpass that a Villarreal player will close him down and the ball will bounce off him into our goal


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Liverpool with some of the worst tactical discipline and in game management that I've seen in a while there. Playing ridiculously open chasing for a third when it wasn't necessary.

Newcastle still have Villa and Palace to play, so that should be a minimum of 4 points for them, if not 6.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

A midfield of Fellaini, Carrick and Rooney. Superglue probably couldn't make it slower. Darmian dropped after a great performance. 

King Louis.fpalm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



> Cesc Fabregas is now third all-time assister in the Premier League. - Ryan Giggs *162* - Frank Lampard *102* - Cesc Fabregas *95*


Also now has more assists than zil this year.

A good Chelsea performance today but Bournemouth weren't good in the second half. Thought we were heading for calamity with Mikel at CB.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

mignolet is a joke.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> mignolet is a joke.


YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

DA peeling like a potato


could do with an everton win here since we play them in may, koff fellaini


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Rockland said:


> > Cesc Fabregas is now third all-time assister in the Premier League. - Ryan Giggs *162* - Frank Lampard *102* - Cesc Fabregas *95*
> 
> 
> Also now has more assists than zil this year.
> ...


Lampard's numbers :done

Really is irreplacable. Fair to say there's been better central midfielders than him, but none of them could put up the numbers he did.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

In terms of stars alone there's not been a better midfielder than Lampard. There's obviously more to it than that and I'd not have him over Scholes, Keane or Vieira but he was still a special player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Congratulations to Lukaku for single-handedly eliminating Everton in the worst individual performance i've seen from a footballer this season, worse than even Smalling vs Wolfsburg. 

Can't blame Martinez this time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Martial you sexy fucker. 

And some of our fans want us to spend fortunes on Lukaku. :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Lukaka has no bottle.

Thank you Martial and De Gea for carrying our WOAT team.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The cup is ours. This year's our year!

Rooney played very well in the first half especially with that vital block, but the real heroes are Dave and Martial. I hope 5th place, an FA Cup and a new manager can convince Dave to stay at United.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The worst performance I've seen from Cameron Jerome this season wasn't even as bad as that. Bloody hell.

I've said it before but Lukaku is massively overrated by a lot of people. It's not a huge achievement to score that many goals for an Everton side that plays so open and attacking, often at the expense of defending. He misses a good share of chances and his touch is largely league one standard. He needs to work hard on his general technique and composure if he's ever to become a genuine top striker. Obviously he has the physical attributes for it.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*










Fucking awful we should of been playing Danny Ward since he got recalled.

At least Kolo will properly get a contract extension because of Sakho's doping.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Going to drink whatever bleach I have in the house. 

It was nice knowing you all, my ghost will continue to post when I'm gone :hogan


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Martial is going to be a top star very very soon. Him & ddg have been so good all season for us that I dread to think we're we would be without them both. 

Whilst martial is our best LW by a country mile no shock when he comes inside that everything opens up for us that 2nd goal is all about him starts LW then follows ball & play into middle & Herrera assist is superb & made more impress falling over as he does it. 

Jesse may not be everyone fav player but I really like him. Think has a lot to offer this club going forward & his far better on right wing coming inside then he is starting in the middle. If depay wasn't having such a poor first season for us it would be him on LW & maybe that may still be case from next season onwards cos to me martial & rashford are a real partnership up top as a pair not only that rashford is one few who gets Jesse movement & all 3 have that movement, pace, energy, mobility & link up play to gel & provide real quality in attack the type which been missing most of this season as front 3 there main 3 from now on for rest of this season bar injury but I'm really now so interested to see how those 3 do against Leicester defence at OT next weekend actually. 

Feel for Everton they were much Improved in 2nd half & lukuka wasted so many Chances that he will be playing all of them in back of mind tonight on repeat. Don't see Martinez lasting much longer now but fact is 1st half they were so poor & didn't play until the pen decision in 2nd Half (which didn't agree with mensah got the ball but great save from ddg none the less). Had they played like that from min 1 thing prob ended up differently for them today. 

Lvg will still go regardless I feel but least theirs something to look forward to in May after pl season is done for the players I really like us to win FA cup as give this new team hopefully springboard to further success in the future & club hasn't won anything in 3 years now & longer the wait goes on the more harder it's gets to overcome that hurdle & we have a awesome chance finally winning FA cup this season after a 12 year wait.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

*I'm done :krillin*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



The Monster said:


> Lvg will still go regardless I feel


*Van Gaal asked about the win offering hope for the future of the team into next season: "I'm not looking beyond" this season
*
Hopefully, we give the old man a good send off with a trophy. Despite all the crap he's put us through this season, he's just another guy who tried to do a job and sometimes the media did go overboard. 

A community shield match with either Leicester or Spurs would be cracking.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723956042866917378
*"OVER THE LAST 3 YEARS WE HAVEN'T INVESTED ANY MONEY" *

*£91MILLION* he has spent in 3 years.

*£44MILLION* we have received in transfer fees. 

Before he arrived we had a *NEGATIVE* net spend over 10 years. That's called not investing any money you tit.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Sliver C said:


> *Van Gaal asked about the win offering hope for the future of the team into next season: "I'm not looking beyond" this season
> *
> Hopefully, we give the old man a good send off with a trophy. Despite all the crap he's put us through this season, he's just another guy who tried to do a job and sometimes the media did go overboard.
> 
> A community shield match with either Leicester or Spurs would be cracking.


I'm sure that Ed would love for lvg to stay & it all to work itself out with him not making any tough calls & lvg been huge success so ed in turn can say look I picked this guy I do know what I'm doing & I've made the right call & lvg I'm sure wants to stay himself & sure he feel in his mind he should stay another season. 

But to me this season was about progression. Win league/Challenge for the league, finish in PL top 3, win 1 of the 2 cups, get to QF of CL. Also play some good football & make me excited to watch us play again but kinda failed on all that he may still win FA cup but everything else hasn't been a success for him. Don't hate lvg but do want him gone to many mistakes not enough clear direction & when don't deliver & someone else is waiting in wings with better CV & better record then change is needed & wanted. 

In a ideal world we finish 4th & win FA cup & that's send off he gets but prob more likely that just win the FA cup maybe & then he leaves. I don't hate lvg just as didn't hate Moyes (maybe I'm a bit of softy here) he aka DM was just wrong pick & woefully out of his depth. Do feel lvg was right call 2 years ago when we hired him but I dont see us going forwards with LvG as our manager anymore least not enough to make me feel that he should be given a third year as should of done more this season instead he stalled & regressed in a lot key ways. Contracts are worthless especially in football LvG has 3 year deal but doesn't mean get have all 3 years at that club same as Moyes thinking stay whole 6 years when signed his 6 year deal with us. It's naive & both should of known better & both should known that always judged on every season bases now near enough anyway even if that is harsh as that sounds maybe if your lucky get 18-24months but lvg has not shown that deserves a 3rd year in my eyes so that mean lvg has to go.

I'm not Jose biggest fan But i do respect his achievements but I do have my doubts about him with us but maybe he actually is perfect man for us after lvg & his a winner if nothing else that's always been his biggest strengh & we as a club & our team have now we need to learn how to win leagues again as right now I dont see how that will happen under LvG whilst with Jose yeah of course I fancy our chances doing so again far more plus let's not kid ourselves with sheer quality of managers in league next season & players to come in summer the PL be even more competitive next season & even this summer & Jose is a draw getting players in & he prob one of few managers who can go head on with pep & man city for next 3 years & that's maybe why we need Jose more then anything else really.

On LvG I like us play type stuff doing 1st half from now on that was fun to watch & just see what happens after PL season is done with FA cup final to look forward to its perfect way to him say goodbye would be winning that with us & then he can enjoy his retirement in Portugal with his wife & I wish him all the best whilst leaving on that note is 100% fine with me.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723948011236265984









I will miss you Kolo properly should keep him though considering Sakho will properly be hit with a 2 year ban.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Irish Jet said:


> Martial you sexy fucker.
> 
> And some of our fans want us to spend fortunes on Lukaku. :lol


he's a plonk, and I think his level is at Everton

great result and first FA Cup final in forever, we actually played some good stuff in the first half but all second half I thought we were going to bottle it. De Gea is amazing, and Martial just continues to deliver


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Fantastic game to watch yesterday, although it could have been about 5-5. On his day Lukaku is unplayable, yesterday he was abysmal in terms of chance taking. Naismith would have put one away. Why does he take penalties? Has Baines shit himself since the Mirallas situation? De Gea is the difference between us having a fighting chance of Champions League football or us challenging Everton for mid table mediocrity. Martial continues to be our most exciting player whilst I thought Rooney was fantastic. Chances are I'll be getting tickets to the final so I hope the team can finally win THE ROON an FA Cup.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Hope Sam nicks a point off Le Arse today. Can Arsenal conceivably finish 5th? Probably not, but at least the hope would would keep our season going for the remainder of the games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

BIG SAM nicking a point off Arsenal, they have bottled it hard this season. just waiting for more #wengerout rants to come around, he is a master of the choke job


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Vader said:


> Fantastic game to watch yesterday, although it could have been about 5-5. On his day Lukaku is unplayable, yesterday he was abysmal in terms of chance taking. Naismith would have put one away. Why does he take penalties? Has Baines shit himself since the Mirallas situation? De Gea is the difference between us having a fighting chance of Champions League football or us challenging Everton for mid table mediocrity. Martial continues to be our most exciting player whilst I thought Rooney was fantastic. Chances are I'll be getting tickets to the final so I hope the team can finally win THE ROON an FA Cup.





> When asked who he considered Everton’s first-choice penalty taker, Baines replied: “Rom.
> 
> “When Rom signed permanently I said then, if he wanted them, ‘no problem’.
> 
> ...


Whilst I do understand the reason, Baines is the best penalty taker in the team and only missed one which was against United last season, scoring 15(?)..


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Ah fair enough. An ego boosting thing to appease Lukaku shouldn't really be given precedent over the best taker.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Sliver C said:


> Leicester have an uphill task tbh.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Fair play, it does seem like it's their year. Played like Champions today. Can't be happier for Ranieri, the man deserves it though. 

Poch is far younger and got more time to do it, he'll get there sometime.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Arsenal are utterly gutless but you've got to credit Sunderland for how hard they worked without the ball. :jet has them incredibly well organised and they're only now just reaping the benefits via clean sheets. I honestly thought Sunderland were the better team and Cech was probably Arsenal's best performer, although that says more about how shit the other players were rather than Cech having to make too many saves.

PARDEW reaching yet another cup final as a manager ards This time it's a really good achievement considering how weak Palace's starting XI and squad is in key positions. That's without even mentioning how tough their run to the final has been. 

Palace and Pardew will be looking for revenge against United after he was part of their starting XI in 1990, who were minutes away from winning in extra time, before losing the replay. It's also ten years since Pardew took West Ham to the final when they lost to Liverpool on penalties after those two famous Gerrard strikes took the game to extra time. Another 3-3 like the original 1990 cup final.

Also, dare I say it, that 1990 cup final win was the reason for a certain United manager not being sacked. Imagine if the same happened again :cozy

LEICESTER THOUGH :dance


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

https://vimeo.com/163996627
:cry


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724281320625582080
Is this true, or are they serious? Ungrateful bastards if this is true


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

It's ridiculously harsh but none of these sackings surprise me anymore. It's par for the course with the Pozzo family anyway. I won't go as far as saying that it's a ridiculous decision because they've done this in the past and brought in a better replacement, but it's unfair on Flores. Rumours are that Flores could on the short list for Valencia, while Bielsa will replace him at Watford. Interesting if true.

I think most Watford fans would have taken surviving comfortably and reaching a cup semi-final at the start of the season, but after I read the news I went onto one of their forums to read the reaction and it seems a lot of them have turned on Flores and are fine with him going. Then again if you go on most fan forums for most clubs you will find a lot of people think their manager is shit and should be sacked. Most fans live in a bubble and can't put their teams' performances into perspective.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Flores had to gel in an entirely new squad. Considering Rodgers and AVB failed at that the previous two seasons, it's insane. The Pozzo's wanting Watford to be in the top half is silly.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724315844961021952
Ross has always had confidence issues, not just as a footballer but as a person so it's no surprise to see something like this get him down..

Unfortunately the shithouse of a manager bolted straight down the tunnel whilst the players went to the fans.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

If Flores is sacked I hope they go down next season


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Rugrat said:


> Flores had to gel in an entirely new squad. Considering Rodgers and AVB failed at that the previous two seasons, it's insane. The Pozzo's wanting Watford to be in the top half is silly.


Not that I disagree with the general point or the idea that it's harsh as fuck, but it must be said that Watford's good league results came in the first half of the season. They started to struggle when you would expect them to be a cohesive unit, which is weird.

It's also been said that Flores' training sessions became more lax this year, with players sometimes given the option to turn up to some or not. For example Troy Deeney bunked off one after a Soccer AM appearance. That coincided with their dip in league form. 

Morally I think it's wrong to sack him unless he did something stupid to trigger it that we don't know of, but if Watford can bring in a better manager they might be proven right in a business sense. 

Regardless, it's a weird era right now where managers are sacked for no apparent good reason. Look at Brentford and Warburton, which was ridiculous. I kind of hope Watford fall off like Brentford did, but instead cop relegation instead of missing out on the play-offs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

This all feels similar to the situation with Michael Laudrup at Swansea. Had a great start in the league, did really well in a cup and as a result league form dropped in the second half, but it carried over to the next season.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

What's the appeal of going to Watford? A new manager would be presumably be expected to crack the top half and the squad isn't that good. It's not even as though the manager is given any say in transfers.

I guess with Brentford there's slightly more logic behind it, as there's a lot of good Championship managers and perhaps Prem ones available if they have a good budget, whereas there are obviously fewer available that can push a mediocre squad to top 8(?)

I guess we don't know what goes on behind the scenes and the like, but if Deeney skiving training caused the flop in from then that's more to blame on Troy than Flores. As the captain, he shouldn't really need to be forced or pushed to go to training. If sessions are more lax then that's a fair criticism, but it's more a slap on the wrists/warning thing than a sacking


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Despite their standing, Watford hasn't really taken much since the first half of the season. I think it's warranted provided they find an upgrade. As @Joel said, the situation appears similar to Laudrup's run and I doubt finding a Monk option (regardless of his he performed) is in Watford's best interest. They could potentially bring in Brendao?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

The appeal of going to Watford would be being paid well, I imagine. Like most jobs at highly ambitious clubs at a high level. You've also got to remember that the Pozzo's are very canny in the transfer market. They went from having a good championship first XI to having a solid prem squad in one window. They also own other clubs and have the ability to trade good players between them.

In fairness Flores gave players like Deeney the option to miss training sessions so it's on him, not the players. I'm not saying Flores should be sacked for the relaxed attitude btw, just repeating what I've heard.

Also, Brentford moving Warburton on was stupid because he did a fantastic job for them and they replaced him with people who either had no track record or no track record at championship level. Warburton has since been doing great work at Rangers.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Well, Watford are idiots. If they paid attention to my FM they would know that Flores is a future GOAT.

Everton and Watford should swap managers. El Fraud would get Watford relegated, and I'd like to see Flores at a better club.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Mahrez voted PFA player of the year.

Alli voted PFA young player of the year. 

No arguments against the former, although Kane missing out on YPOTY was probably down to tactical voting where some decided to vote him as POTY and Alli as YPOTY.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> Mahrez voted PFA player of the year.
> 
> Alli voted PFA young player of the year.
> 
> No arguments against the former, although Kane missing out on YPOTY was probably down to tactical voting where some decided to vote him as POTY and Alli as YPOTY.


It always confuse me the young or breaktrough player of the season, still i have no problems with either of them winning it, deserved it, specially Mahrez


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Would of liked to see Kante win player of the year but Mahrez is a good choice.

I find it dumb though how you can be nominated for young player of the year and player of the year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724315844961021952
> Ross has always had confidence issues, not just as a footballer but as a person so it's no surprise to see something like this get him down..
> 
> Unfortunately the shithouse of a manager bolted straight down the tunnel whilst the players went to the fans.


boggles the mind that it has reached the stage where senior players have to tell others that they're not the ones being booed.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Bendtner to Norwich confirmed


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

I'm fine with Mahrez winning Player of the Year as he's been phenomenal, really upped his game since last season, where he initially impressed.

Alli winning Young Player of the Year is also fine with me, could have easily gone to Kane who started the season slowly but has really pushed on from his fantastic 2014/2015 form into this season. Alli though has been one to watch and integral to the Spurs team, especially when it comes to their attacking side. He's shown a lot of maturity from his time with Mk Dons.

Anyway, a bit late on the United/Everton FA Cup Semi-Final match due to having a very hectic weekend. I'll post my thoughts on the match and the players as a whole:

United were fantastic in the first 45 minutes. Everton had an early chance with Lukaku (great defending by Rooney) but besides that, he was isolated by Blind and Smalling again (didn't help Everton sat so deep and he had no support from Barkley or the wingers who were pushed so wide on either flank) and United started to create chance after chance whilst playing some really great, fast, fluid football. We could have easily scored 4 or 5 if it wasn't for some hesitation in key areas or from poor finishing (I'm looking at you Lingard). Still, it was very entertaining, enthralling football from United, probably the best first half they've produced in a long time and the players all looked up for it. Meanwhile, Everton looked devoid of confidence and couldn't handle United's high and intense pressing game. Fellaini getting the goal was nicely finished from some great hold up play from Rashford and some brilliant trickery from Martial.

Second half United started off well, created another chance but then Everton started to show some signs of life and once they got awarded the penalty decision (that clearly wasn't a penalty in my opinion) despite the brilliant save from DE GOD it seemed to lift Everton and then they started to press United high up the pitch and didn't let any United player have any time on the ball and this would lead to our defenders and midfielders making basic mistakes in their passing. Everton started to move a few yards further up the pitch and started to dominate from the 55th minute up until their equalizer. The United backline couldn't keep up with them at times and if it wasn't for some resolute defending from one person or De Gea or Lukaku flopping at every chance he got, Everton could have got 4 or 5 goals in the second half.

Whilst United were on the ropes in the second half, they were still creating chances despite being rattled. Our defence was looked very nervous but we were still displaying some good attacking intent. After Everton equalized from Smalling's own goal (Deulofeu made a huge difference when he came on), they looked like the team that could go on and win in. However, around the last 10 minutes of the match United started to hit back and created some golden opportunities from some excellent crossing and pull-back's that no one got on the end of. It was like watching a boxing match, both opponents going at it; one being in control but then the other fighting back and gaining the advantage only for the other opponent to start finding his range again and it was 50/50 until the very end.

Herrera was smart in his cameo appearance, got a smart yellow card by fouling Barkley when Everton were on the break. He then got the valuable assist for Martial who was our shining light and our best player in attack all game. He had Besic on toast all day and scored a fantastic goal. That's his 14th goal for United, his most important yet! Martial has been one of our bright sparks this season during a dismal 8 months of football and if it was anyone that deserved to score the winner for United, it was him. Amazing feeling to win in the last minute of injury time, my step-dad was distraught being an Everton fan and I do feel his pain, it hasn't been a good season for Everton and this was what they had left to keep their season going until the end. Still, they showed great fighting spirit that second half and could have easily come away with the win.

Martial, De Gea, Fellaini, Rooney were all brilliant on the day and put in such an incredible shift for the team and ran their socks off (well De Gea didn't but he made the vital saves). Lingard looked much better on the right and Carrick had a solid game. Also thought Smalling and Blind had good games and Fosu-Mensah did well and was unlucky to have a penalty go against him. A shame he was taken off but it made sense after he committed a foul straight after the penalty decision. Rojo was getting in good positions up the left flank but most of his distribution and crosses were poor. Valencia did well when he came on also and should be our first choice right back now.

That was the loudest I've cheered for quite some time, it was such an amazing feeling knowing United are in the final of the FA Cup, their first since 2007. Fingers crossed we can overcome Palace now and end the season on a high.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Yeah I cheered massively for that Martial goal. However I was in Leeds. It's like chanting 'USA' in Vietnam.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Back in the bin spuds

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Kind of hope Leicester draw with United, and we take points off of Spurs just so we can look important. :mjchelsea :towns2


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Leicester will be now an even more formidable challenge for United in old trafford


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

THAT was the game I was anticipating and hoping Spurs would fuck up. TONY FUCKING PULIS. What a hero. His team had nothing to play for, but they didn't let the nation down.

A really ugly game as you would expect, but it was just what the doctor ordered after Stoke laid down so willingly last week. Spurs had a couple of very good chances but otherwise looked largely clueless in terms of breaking down WBA.

That Myhill save into the post from Kane has to be one of the saves of the season btw. Initially I thought Kane fucked it up because surely there was no way it could be a keeper save with that power, from that distance and angle. Only a replay cleared it up for me. Another HERO.

LEICESTER LEICESTER LEICESTER!!!!! :woo :hb


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Pulis should change his name to Goldust, cause that motherfucker knows how to SHATTER DREAMS.

Big shout out to Irish Jet, who hopped on the Spurs bandwagon late, but still managed to pick up the :lose as usual :Jordan


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

http://www.foxestalk.co.uk/forums/to...v-wba/page-33?

What a great read.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Oh and I tell you what's even more satisfying about that result... all the whinging from Spurs fans with the chips on their shoulders, about how Leicester are just a negative long ball team and how Spurs are better because of possession and total passes... the most negative long ball team in the division were the ones to put the biggest dent in their title hopes :mj4


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Joel said:


> Pulis should change his name to Goldust, cause that motherfucker knows how to SHATTER DREAMS.
> 
> Big shout out to Irish Jet, who hopped on the Spurs bandwagon late, but still managed to pick up the :lose as usual :Jordan


Oh god he was sucking them off big time last week saying they're unstoppable because they comfortably beat a Stoke side that were at the beach, only for them to completely fuck up a week later :mj4 CLASSIC JET HYPERBOLE


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Imagine telling someone three years ago that Leicester City are going to clinch the PL title at Old Trafford :wtf2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Alli is a fantastic talent but what a snide little prick he was here:

https://streamable.com/52bl

Spurs left a few high tackles in during the game as well. Not quite the pure footballing beauts that some claim them to be.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Spurs fans shouldn't feel too hard off anyway, imo. Going into this season, 4th would've been a fantastic position for them. Icing on the cake for their 'smugger' set of fans, that they were dealt the knockout blow by Tony Pulis of all people. The "anti-football" coach and beaten by the "anti-football team" to first place.

Think they are still in need of bolstering their squad with good additions to really become a title contender again. This season is a one-off and no team should be coming away thinking they don't need to improve. Especially the likely champions. Become a kinda tradition for teams to win the title and barely bolster their roster. Chelsea, City, United recently have all fallen to that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Hope Alli gets a suspension for that after the fact when the FA are done deciding if they should suspend Vardy for POINTING FINGERS


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Yeah Spurs would have to be very arrogant to think they don't need to improve in general from here on. Imagine Kane, Dier, Dembele or Toby being out for a long stretch, they would suffer big time. They're only where they are because of this being an unprecedented season where all the big clubs have shat the bed big time. Spurs have just under 2 ppg atm so it's not like they've been truly formidable results wise. There's a great chance that Pep is going to shake things up big time next season, while Chelsea should be back up near the top too. Maybe United (with a good managerial appointment) and Liverpool can push for 2 ppg too, who knows.

If the FA aren't hypocrites then Alli should be banned for at least the next two games, if not the rest of the season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

:shockedpunk

Thought Spurs would cream that one TBH. Thank you Baggies, your shit style actually was of some use for once. It's still not over yet though and i'm not celebrating a phenomenal Foxes win until it's confirmed.

EDIT: Fuck, Leicister only need a bloody POINT now don't they? :fuckyeah
EDIT2: Oh, they actually need one more WIN. Surely they will get at least that, maybe not at OT, but the next two games after that. Who do they have in their last home game?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Brock said:


> :shockedpunk
> 
> Thought Spurs would cream that one TBH. Thank you Baggies, your shit style actually was of some use for once. It's still not over yet though and i'm not celebrating a phenomenal Foxes win until it's confirmed.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck, Leicister only need a bloody POINT now don't they? :fuckyeah


No Leicester need one more win or three draws to guarantee it. Spurs could win it on goal difference.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Andre said:


> No Leicester need one more win or three draws to guarantee it. Spurs could win it on goal difference.


Yeah, just realized and edited my post lol. They may not win it at OT, but who is their last home game against? 

Away to Chelsea on the final day could still be tricky as Chelsea can still 'turn it on' atm, TBH. Unless Chelsea do us a favor next week of course.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Brock said:


> Yeah, just realized and edited my post lol. They may not win it at OT, but who is their last home game against?
> 
> Away to Chelsea on the final day could still be tricky as Chelsea can still 'turn it on' atm, TBH. Unless Chelsea do us a favor next week of course.


There's a chance Chelsea might roll over on the last day, considering some of the recent comments from Hazard and Fabregas. It would be ridiculous if they did and I hope it doesn't come down to that.

Leicester have Everton at home which is a very winnable game. Vardy returns for that match and he'll be fresh. If Everton continue to play as open and disorganised in that game as they have all season under El Fraude then Leicester should be able to beat them.

United will be well up for the game next week as they still have an outside chance of top four. I can see Leicester being happy with a draw from that one. Hopefully Ranieri continues to expertly use Schlupp on the break in Vardy's absence.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Everton, despite their poor season, still have a good away record, so Leicester should win that game, but it's still a challenge IMO. Hopefully Lukaku has another cup semi final game lol.

Yeah Schlupp was fucking crazy fast the weekend, if he can improve on his final composure, man he will be a player TBH.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Yeah it might not be an easy game. If :martinez is still in charge then he will be desperate for points to save his job. However the Everton players might not feel the same. Looking at their general recent half hearted performances, that Jagielka/Barkley clip Moz posted and the way Baines spoke out in the media (and the subsequent ridiculous way Martinez dealt with it, forcing Baines to apologise) I think he might have lost the dressing room at this point. I don't think they will be busting a gut to keep him in the job anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

We'll hand Leicester our title next Monday graciously.

Edit: Imagine if Costa threw that punch at someone as Alli did? It would be played every 20 minutes on Sky Sports until he was banned. Will Alli be banned though? Of course not. Not even a mention about it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Yacob is one of the lousiest shitbag footballers I've ever seen. If anything Alli deserves a ban for not smashing the nobhead in the face.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Yacob is a shitbag I agree, but I'd like to see some consistency from the FA. I think Leicester beat United. If that doesn't happen and Spurs beat us I definitely think we'll "lose" to Leicester on the last day. The comments from Hazard/Fabregas pretty much confirm that we'll go hard against Spurs and just go on vacation for Leicester if it comes to that. Spurs players will probably be very deflated after today and be unmotivated against us anyways. Obviously it can still happen, but I don't see how Leicester can throw away the title from here, its theirs. They aren't Liverpool letting things slip. :brodgers


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*










:lmao


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Pulis is a nightmare for teams with something to play for. First Crystanbul, then beat us last season with top 4 in the balance and now dumped Spurs from the title chase.

Leicester will probably lose to us. We seem to get by with just Martial and De Gea nowadays somehow. But Spurs will likely be missing key players for the Chelsea clash. So if they lose to Chelsea, which is quite possible and even perhaps the most likely scenario, Leicester will be Champions next week.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Foxes 3 points away now..

I.N.C.R.E.D.I.B.L.E

"The Tinkerman" Claudio will be immortal after this season - everybody will bow down before him and even that lousy trashtalker Mourinho will be very quiet I guess! What a season for Leicester - it's a fairytale (almost) turned reality :mark:


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Spurs

















































:HA


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Loving the new trend in Mexico, every bandwagoner is rooting for Leicester and apparently they have been fans since birth :laugh::laugh::laugh:
Its just a see of hashtags in football sites #Viscafoxes #AUPALeicester #Halaleicester #Forzafoxes #Desdelacunahastaelcajon


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Sliver C said:


> Pulis is a nightmare for teams with something to play for. First Crystanbul, then beat us last season with top 4 in the balance and now dumped Spurs from the title chase.
> 
> *Leicester will probably lose to us. *We seem to get by with just Martial and De Gea nowadays somehow. But Spurs will likely be missing key players for the Chelsea clash. So if they lose to Chelsea, which is quite possible and even perhaps the most likely scenario, Leicester will be Champions next week.


Doubt it. Leicester have only lost 3 times, Twice to Arsenal and the latter loss was because they were a man down and at the death to a free kick. The West Ham result occurred because they were a man down, (and yet they clawed a draw back). Prior to that they were on an impressive 5 match win streak. I'm sure they'll be even more motivated to win it now that they know that all they need is a win. Vardy will be a miss but its not like they don't get goals from elsewhere. Draw or a Leicester win is what I see this weekend. 

Spurs dropping points to Chelsea is the more likely scenario. Cesc/Hazard obviously went pubic saying they don't want Spurs winning it. Spurs will probably be deflated after drawing at a virtually must-win fixture. And now they'll probably lose Alli. I hope we are up for it and beat them regardless of what Leicester do.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

kimino said:


> Loving the new trend in Mexico, every bandwagoner is rooting for Leicester and apparently they have been fans since birth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will disappear quicker than anyone next year since I'm sure Leicester won't do anywhere near this season. Same as Ranieri bandwagon fans who act like they know his talent since Chelsea day.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Rockland said:


> Doubt it. Leicester have only lost 3 times, Twice to Arsenal and the latter loss was because they were a man down and at the death to a free kick. The West Ham result occurred because they were a man down, (and yet they clawed a draw back). Prior to that they were on an impressive 5 match win streak. I'm sure they'll be even more motivated to win it now that they know that all they need is a win. Vardy will be a miss but its not like they don't get goals from elsewhere. Draw or a Leicester win is what I see this weekend.
> 
> Spurs dropping points to Chelsea is the more likely scenario. Cesc/Hazard obviously went pubic saying they don't want Spurs winning it. Spurs will probably be deflated after drawing at a virtually must-win fixture. And now they'll probably lose Alli. I hope we are up for it and beat them regardless of what Leicester do.


We drew away against Leicester, which seemed a shit result at the time, but more acceptable now seeing where they are in the league. We are also a bit motivated now after reaching the FA cup final with a fighting chance for top 4 and on something resembling a winning streak. van Gaal has a good home record despite the boring football. He's also played a more attacking formation since the Spurs loss, the 4-1-4-1 was something we had been crying out since the start of the season.

The ideal team to beat Leicester would be something like: DDG - TFM, Smalling, Blind, Darmian - Schneiderlin, Rooney, Herrera - Martial, Rashford, Lingard

If van Gaal plays Rooney and Herrera ahead of Schneiderlin (or even Carrick), I still expect a 2-2 draw at the least. A win is more likely in my opinion.

Doubtless Leicester will be motivated and full credit to them if they win the league on Sunday, but I hope for no fairytale endings at OT. If they do win the league, which I want them to, let them do it against Everton or if Chelsea do them a favor next week.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Pummy said:


> Same as Ranieri bandwagon fans who act like they know his talent since Chelsea day.


Well Tbf from what I remember a lot of people did like Ranieri and quite a few Chelsea fans didn't want him to leave.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

*Leicester: Punter loses 5p on bet on Foxes to win Premier League*



> A football fan has been called the "world's most calamitous punter" - after losing 5p on a bet on the Foxes to win the Premier league.
> 
> The unnamed gambler put 50p on Claudio Ranieri's team to finish top before the season began at odds of 5,000-1.
> 
> ...


:xzibit He cashed out for that piddly amount? Even after one game, it's only 50p you'd be losing.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Pummy said:


> They will disappear quicker than anyone next year since I'm sure Leicester won't do anywhere near this season. Same as Ranieri bandwagon fans who act like they know his talent since Chelsea day.


I know, and they know too, but its just funny when you read a guy write stories about his grandfather taking him on a +20 hours transatlantic trip (by sea) just to teach him the love for Leicester, its a bunch of bullshit i know but a funny one, i mean this idiots are quite inventive


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Love Townsend, me. Knew he'd be a great signing.

Cabaye missing that penalty :trips8


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

It's actually sad seeing how many of those players at Villa couldn't give a toss, though they haven't all season. And I fucking paid a lot of money for a season ticket to watch these frauds put on a show. :MAD


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

"Along come Norwich", as expected.

I've just accepted relegation at this point. Most of our lads deserve to be in the championship. They're trying, but they're fucking shit. Only Hoolahan and Redmond have any real ability on the ball. KLOSE too but he's fucked rn and should be absolved from this relegation. The rest are average journeymen or cloggers.

I've said it for about three years now but the club needs to start getting player recruitment consistently right. We've overspent on too many duds or bad fits for too long now. Only we would buy the likes of Naismith for £7+M when they have no real ability on the ball or potential to improve. Like with RVW, we will be lucky to see our money back for him. Even our loans have been utter turd for a while now. Elmander, Jonas, Mbokani, Bamford, Wisdom, etc. Always feeding off the scraps that nobody else really wants.

Need to fire a lot of the "jobs for the boys" club who are responsible for this shite, such as Ricky Martin who is miles out of his depth. It's the same shit as when we bent over backwards to give Grant, Gunn and Adams managerial jobs. Costa Del Fucking Colney indeed.

I'm obviously hoping for a miracle, but I've never seen Norwich pull off a great escape in my lifetime. We nearly did under Worthington in 05, but then massively shat the bed on the last day vs Fulham losing 6-0.




Wenger really looks like he's run out ideas at this point btw. Arsenal struggled to score 1 goal past 2 of the bottom 3 in their last couple games. Giroud has been wank for ages, but Wenger keeps starting him as a lone striker in games where the opposition are blatantly parking the box. I fancied us to get a point until I saw Welbeck get off the bench. It was easy defending when there was no pace or real movement to deal with.

Also, an extension of that criticism of the Norwich set up extends to Delia and her husband Michael. They're not football people and have consistently made poor decisions over the past two decades. I would accept that if there was a concerted effort to find new investment. After all, Norwich is the only league club in a county with a big catchment area. We already have a strong and loyal fanbase and that has a lot of potential to grow with season ticket waiting lists. There's potential for this club to grow with investment and smart leadership. I just can't fathom how this club has been passed by when clubs like Bristol Rovers can attract billionaires. 

But then I get the feeling that the owners want to keep it in the family as their play thing, while they overly romanticise the concept of "little old Norwich". The fact that Delia's nephew has been elected to the board based on "legacy" is worrying.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

i think signing centrebacks who continue to be part of teams who always get relegation (bassong) should probably be avoided. looking at his 5th relegation, once with metz, once with newcastle, once with wolves and now twice with norwich. he has only played 11 seasons


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Bassong is a weird one. There MUST be something to that relegation stat as it can't be a coincidence, but he was genuinely great in his first season for us. He was consistently good on a weekly basis, played like a colossus when we won against the big teams, scored important goals and kept the brain farts to a minimum. He genuinely deserved to win our POTS and did.

Since then he has had attitude problems, lost his pace that got him out of trouble when caught out of position and has often fannied about on the ball, only to lose it in comical situations that puts the team in danger, giving off the impression he thinks he's Beckenbauer when he's clearly not. The problem wasn't signing him in the first place, but failing to replace him adequately when it became clear he wasn't good enough as first choice long term. For the money we spent on him (£3.5M) he's fine as a back up as we can't realistically expect much better on our budget.

But then we went through all of last season and the first half of this one with Russell Martin at centre back. He's a desperately average championship right back with debilitating health problems (ulcerative colitis), playing out of position. So it wasn't even a case of needing one good starting centre back, we needed two and had to wait until January just to get one in KLOSE, who is now injured. That was largely down to McNally pissing about in the summer, being tight and trying to find a cheap option, rather than just backing his manager when he wanted Kone (now at Sunderland) and/or Koulibaly.

It's not just the centre backs either. I could write a book on how poor our player recruitment has been over the past few years. But to sum it up, the whole squad needs major surgery due to the combination of; poor scouting, a low budget, unrealistic pragmatism in the market, acting small time in negotiations and the use of poor planning and preparation.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

We will not go gentle into the good night. If Leicester want the title, they gotta fight for it. 

Good to see the players up for it, as I expected.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

@Rockland it begins :tenay


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Never thought I´´d say this but... FUCK Manchester United and FUCK Van Gaal!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Oh well, atleast Leicester can't say they won it yet.

Terrible second half after a fairly bright start, which is the norm nowadays. Denied a legitimate pen, but Fellaini should have been sent off earlier for elbowing, so guess that evens things out. Draw was a fair result. 

Top 4 all but gone unless City drop points today.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Sliver C said:


> *Leicester will probably lose to us*. We seem to get by with just Martial and De Gea nowadays somehow. But Spurs will likely be missing key players for the Chelsea clash. So if they lose to Chelsea, which is quite possible and even perhaps the most likely scenario, Leicester will be Champions next week.



:banderas



> *The ideal team to beat Leicester would be something like:* DDG - TFM, Smalling, Blind, Darmian - Schneiderlin, Rooney, Herrera - Martial, Rashford, Lingard
> 
> If van Gaal plays Rooney and Herrera ahead of Schneiderlin (or even Carrick), I still expect a 2-2 draw at the least. *A win is more likely in my opinion.*


:duck

I think our players show up tomorrow and Spurs don't leave with 3 points. :towns2


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Well, to be honest, we could have beaten Leicester if we started with Schneiderlin and Herrera. A midfield of Rooney and Carrick against a counter attacking team was surely going to fade in the second half. 

Martial and Lingard missed a lot of good chances. Leicester are lucky we have a shit manager who can't motivate players at half-time. And what was up with Memphis taking free kicks, he's already low on confidence.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I rarely watched Man Utd game. But this game has me wonder if they cross too much like this every game. Bit uncreative for big team if you ask me.


Such a shame for Spurs for finishing above all of big team and still won't win the league. But they don't have anyone to blame but themselves. They bottled too many opportunities to deserve the league. If they didn't drop the points at West Brom and Arsenal game. Or didn't lose a 6 pointer game anything would be much more favor to them.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Kinda shit that Leicester aren't going to get that moment with their fans of winning the league if Spurs don't win tomorrow, but an well.

First half an hour or so today it felt like I was watching the United of old, then the philosophy kicked in


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*



Sliver C said:


> Well, to be honest, we could have beaten Leicester if we started with Schneiderlin and Herrera.* A midfield of Rooney and Carrick against a counter attacking team was surely going to fade in the second half.
> *
> Martial and Lingard missed a lot of good chances. Leicester are lucky we have a shit manager who can't motivate players at half-time. And what was up with Memphis taking free kicks, he's already low on confidence.


Or those 2 against any side with any kind of mobile energetic cm that pressed high up aggressively like Leicester do. 

Said in lead up Morgan & hererra had to play but nope lvg keeps picks his favs over right players. Most fav are older exp players we have & time after time they let the team down yet somehow lvg treats then like gods whilst he bins & disregards younger lesser named talent cos he knows won't fight back on his calls. Older players in our lot don't cos want be in 11/18 each week & have power in dressing room so lvg can't go against them & they remain in team & pointless cycle. It's why I feel carrick is going get same treatment as Rio in 2014 & when deal runs out in summer his off on a free cos it's the only/easier solution to this very problem as club/manager/board to weak to tell players off who don't perform so remain so we can look forward to Rooney in team until 2019 where then retire or go on a free. 

That team yesterday needed Morgan in CDM & hererra in cm instead of carrick & Rooney. So clear so very clear yet Morgan stayed on bench & hererra was brought in to late in game to effect game against a team who had 11 players in own half & very deep & compact a total waste of using player who should be in 11 regardless of his form this season his so much better when starts as grows into game & tempo player who find space & get moves goi g quickly through pitch with his passing in congested areas & able to press high & work hard off ball but he remains in bench for Wayne. 

I just don't get it. What is it that Rooney brings to 11? I'm trying to figure it out & still I can't. The game yesterday was his first real test against really good cm see how he did he failed & tell truth failed in 2nd half v Everton last weekend to cos when pressure ramped up & teams actually dont allow him time on ball & look solid without ball he freezes & becomes ineffective. 

Wayne was wreck by HT he looked lost & he should seen yellow for that stupid challenge before HT it came about cos pissing about on ball doenst hold position deeper & runs fall pelt into I believe it's drinkwater & smashes him & his right leg really high up almost knee hit when wraps leg around drinkwater it's incredibly naive to do that cos "wants leave one on him" how Oliver didn't yellow card him for it is mystery to me. He runs around like headless chicken all game giving away fouls, losing his position & gifting ball away his never in right area & can't play any passes through middle with any pace & precision always out wide which is fine when leading & space is on flanks but when their isn't play it Into middle & run beyond attackers to create space but doesn't he stays back or runs into useless places & rashford become so isolated again cos no one playing into him in middle same happened with martial 9 & Rooney 10, it's fault in system, lvg methods but also players behind rashford. Shows Wayne up for not being creative enough or good enough play deeper as a 10/second striker/3rd cm. 

In last 4 games Rooney played in cm he has only made 1 interception. Yesterday think made 1 good tackle but missed loads & made lot fouls some them not picked up by the ref. He can't last 45-60mins anymore neither can carrick actually & its so clear to see both look like about fall over half the time it's fine when we're on ball but when lose it & have work hard win it back they struggle their also both really poor with decision making on ball often making simple passes to mask fact can't play risky ones or better passes cos aren't same players were years ago in case of Rooney it's been obvious for awhile in case of carrick been issus for most this season which is a huge shame & big reason his day numbered with us sadly. 

Jesse martial rashford all 3 are quick so play them in quickly in order for them to use their pace & exploit Leicester so instead we play most predictable, slowest & useless 3 cms behind them all game no shock martial goal comes through us avoiding middle & playing Jesse then Toni in down right & martial holding position on left when came inside box to score. You think team would of noticed this tactics worked so should try it again but nope.

All width was out on flanks Leicester quite narrow side & drop off quite deep so need some real quality from out wide instead we have rojo at lb Instead of Jackson & in fairness Toni did set up martial goal bar that he was useless & I miss mensah bombing past Jesse to let Jesse come inside to effect the play more no shock that doesn't do that with Toni at Rb or Matteo but when Jesse partnered varela Jesse had better games when come inside like he has stay rigid to right as he knows Toni & Matteo won't deliver anything worthwhile out wide & he stays wide as option to both of them to pass backwards to him. 

Lvg subs were dumb mata on for Jesse wrong call as mata comes inside why bother late on when Leicester that deep & narrow play mata inside & keep Jesse on pitch on right? Herrera should been on sooner & rashford doesn't quite yet know how deal with physical CBS as not matured physically himself yet so little timid when big strong CB bully him 1 on 1 so martial in middle made sense but I'd kept rashford on played martial next to him & played depay LW to stretch Leicester as again where space was no shock that depay getting in behind happened when played fast down the flank which should been a pen. 

The ref was poor again Oliver shows how inept he is as a PL ref. Continues miss key calls & does nothing as doesn't want make tough decisions. Rojo on Marhez is a pen. Depay foul in the box so that's a pen, felliani should of been sent off for the elbow on huth & get 3 game ban now anyway & imagine huth might get a 1 game ban himself for hair pulling. Rooney should been sent off for 2 yellows & after getting yellow he drags back grey on edge of box which ref should of seen really. Only 2 calls Oliver got right were Jesse/Simpson coming together which was to play on neither one fouls the others & legit tussle to win the race to the ball that doenst become a foul either way & 2nd was drinkwater getting 2 yellows thought both were yellow card offences. 

Game itself was fine but once we scored & got lead we dick about with ball & do nothing & after Leicester scored we did nothing but wet ourselves & allowed Leicester to grow into the game wasn't until last 20mins when Leicester changed to go deeper & hit on break & sat off we came back into game but did nothing with with ball in order really open Leicester up. 

I actually thought depay showed more maturity when came on ist silly have go at him for his FK hit the wall as Rooney himself did so before hand & it happens it's annoying that can't get past wall but least had balls actually tell Rooney wants take FK normally Rooney pushes everyone else off FK who then blazes ball over bar or Into wall himself only then keep getting FK & doing exact same. Idea use his pace down left to get in behind worked but ref bottled giving us a pen. When depay plays simple & confidence is up his capable doing decent things I'm not given up on him I still like him in 11 in future providing he steps up next season as still feel lot potential there & hope come good next season for us.

Draw fair result neither side should of won or lost. Annoyed didn't win but left feeling should done & could done far more then we did. Lvg post match comments saying its one best games played under his reign is prob true but just makes it more pathetic that didn't win said game nor play well for good while in it really.

Ddg 
Toni smalling blind mensah
Herrera Morgan 
Mata Rooney martial 
Rashford 

Subs- rojo carrick depay Young Romero Matteo & Jesse 

Think that will be 11/18 lvg plays against Norwich on Saturday.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

What a disgraceful set of dirty snide players Spurs are.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Thats some awful defending from Chelsea


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Kane really is turning into the complete striker. 

They've bottled it this year, or more to the point Leicester just wouldn't give it up but I think they could be a good bet to win it next season.

LOL at Chelsea's defending though. Conte wont tolerate that shit.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Actually glad Tottenham are winning. I wanna see Leicester win at the walkers stadium and celebrate winning the league. Hearing a commentator says "and with this result Leicester have sealed the premier league title" would be a big anti climax in this story


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

Apparently we're very close to signing Renato Sanches, the Guardian and Di Marzio both reporting it. 

€60m structured over four years. Big money but he's an incredible talent, seen him a few times since we were linked with him in January and always impresses. Didn't seem out of his depth against Bayern either. Really seems like a Mourinho signing too.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

AZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

LEICESTER!!!!!!!

Fuck Spurs, they deserved that shit happening to them. Vile cunts.

Thank you Chelsea :hb

"One ranieri" chants :jose


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

UPHILL TASK complete for Leicester :mark:

Lineker in just his pants :brodgers

Influx of Thai hookers at the VARDY PARTY right about now :brodgers


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

AUGURI MISTER









LEGENDARY LEICESTER CITY


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: A LEAGUE OF FRAUDS*

What a scrappy game. Spurs are piece of shits



Ultimate underdogs are now the undisputed top dogs. 


Amazing


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well done Leicester!

Very happy for Ranieri, a gentleman of the game.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Spurs completely shat themselves. 

Well played Leicester.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

So Happy for Leicester. They fucking deserved it. Enjoy and keep the hunger alive for many seasons to come :clap:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Spurs absolutely disgraced themselves tonight, I was happy with either of these two winning the league but fuck no. 

Congrats Leicester, totally deserved.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Yessssssssssssss 

Fairy tale is real. I witnessed it myself. Also fuck Spurs. Bigger bottlers than Arsenal









Go to Thailand again this year and they will win the champions league


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Liverpool crushed and now Spurs title hopes done. Who do we do next? :towns2

That Hazard goal was stellar. I think he might care again. Or maybe he didn't want to look like a fool after his comments about beating Spurs.

Leicester winning the league is still surreal. Absolutely deserve it though. Ranieri the WINNER.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Got to be honest and IDGAF who this might upset, but a lot of people did get a bit carried away with thinking Spurs were some amazing team. Since and including the Villa game they largely played teams that were either at the beach, prioritising other competitions or just fucking shit. The last two games they've faced two competent teams that actually wanted to give them a game and they've been found out when there was actual pressure. Still couldn't win either game despite playing like snide little cunts. The two games before Villa they took one point from Arsenal and West Ham, two actual good teams. Spurs aren't all that and they will need to progress a lot if the big clubs improve with the incoming elite managers, as they should.

Also I'm kind of glad this has happened to Poch. Acted like a coward in Europe and had his teams hack away like cowards in this title "race". He's clearly a good manager but looking it at it rationally Spurs haven't really had an amazing season results wise. The failings of others have put them in this position. Glad they ended up with no trophies.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats to Leicester. Still feels like a dream tbh. What an incredible achievement, something that'll be remembered for decades to come. Truly historic.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

None the less, tonight should be about Leicester, so :woo :hb :mark:

Possibly the greatest sporting achievement of all time IMO. It's one thing to fluke a cup, but to do what they've done over 36 games is unreal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's been fucking awful this season, but thank you for that moment, Eden Hazard.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn it Clattenburg!!, still congratulations to Leicester


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Andre said:


> Got to be honest and IDGAF who this might upset, but a lot of people did get a bit carried away with thinking Spurs were some amazing team. Since and including the Villa game they largely played teams that were either at the beach, prioritising other competitions or just fucking shit. The last two games they've faced two competent teams that actually wanted to give them a game and they've been found out when there was actual pressure. Still couldn't win either game despite playing like snide little cunts. The two games before Villa they took one point from Arsenal and West Ham, two actual good teams. Spurs aren't all that and they will need to progress a lot if the big clubs improve with the incoming elite managers, as they should.
> 
> Also I'm kind of glad this has happened to Poch. Acted like a coward in Europe and had his teams hack away like cowards in this title "race". He's clearly a good manager but looking it at it rationally Spurs haven't really had an amazing season results wise. The failings of others have put them in this position. Glad they ended up with no trophies.


a lot of this sounds like what i was saying when i posted that 'letter' to spurs fans a few months back. great minds and all

edit; http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1690250-leicester-fuckern-city-149.html#post58194233

that one


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

A personal story but; I moved to Leicester a month before they were relegated to league one in 2008. I used to get comp tickets from my old landlord at Brazil Street (just around the corner from the King Power, then the walkers, hectic on match days) and used to watch a young Andy King star for them on their way to the title in 2009. I always picked him out as being a player that would be a great for them if he fulfilled his potential. He hasn't quite been a key player for them this season, but it's been amazing to watch him progress from that division to being a premier league winner. A champion with them in the top three English tiers. Some story.

Also made up for Big Wes Morgan. He was outstanding for Forest for years under Billy Davies, breaking clean sheet records with Chambers and Lee Camp. I even suggested to others on a Norwich forum that we should sign for 500K from Forest in 2012 when we had a major problem at CB. They all mocked me saying he was useless, a fat pile of rubbish, "not close to being as good as Leon Barnett", etc. To quote Alan Partridge, "needless to say, I had the last laugh". :brodgers


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> a lot of this sounds like what i was saying when i posted that 'letter' to spurs fans a few months back. great minds and all
> 
> edit; http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1690250-leicester-fuckern-city-149.html#post58194233
> 
> that one


Why have I not seen this before? :lmao Brilliant!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This is truly a HISTORIC moment. HISTORIC. Somebody say something appropriately eloquent to mark the occasion ffs. I'm too drunk to do so. We need a wizardly wordsmith like @DesolationRow or @WOOLCOCK or @Fanjawi


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

@reDREDD

Worth a shot :mj2


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

This will be talked about for many years. 










Well done to Leicester and Claudio Ranieri who I along with many others wrote off as a has been manager at the start of the season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rockland said:


> @reDREDD
> 
> Worth a shot :mj2


There's every chance he's dead.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Laser Rey said:


> The right side won. *Leicester will have a hell of a time recovering mentally from a defeat like that*.
















Also, would love Costa at united, what a lad


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727242055995392000
The season ending with Jamie Vardy having a party.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Vader said:


> There's every chance he's dead.


Oh shit please don't talk this up. Not after this weekend when I discovered and told a few posters in the CB that Samee (old WF poster, supported Liverpool and posted in fitba threads, from Leicester weirdly enough) died last month. Only 22 

Man I hope redead is ok.



Father Ted said:


> Also, would love Costa at united, what a lad


They played ten league games since then. Won 7 Drew 3 Lost 0 :lmao Some mental recovery!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Just dropping by to say FUCK SPURS AND FUCK MARK CLATTENBERG.

Congrats to Leicester.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

God Bless, football is so beautiful sometimes ! Happy easter fam !


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tottenham are the first team in Premier League history to have nine players booked in one game. 2-3 clear reds in there aswell. Good jobs Clattenberg.

Spurs scum


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Easily the greatest shock in football history & quite possibly the greatest shock in sporting history full stop. 5,000-1 last summer! The odds are shorter on finding fucking Elvis alive! Sensational stuff. A tale that will literally be told hundreds of years from now. A day that will go down in sporting history and outlive us all. Amazing, brilliant, beautiful.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: DAT GUY WELBZ*



Andre said:


> Oh shit please don't talk this up. Not after this weekend when I discovered and told a few posters in the CB that Samee (old WF poster, supported Liverpool and posted in fitba threads, from Leicester weirdly enough) died last month. Only 22
> 
> Man I hope redead is ok.
> 
> ...


Is that Samee thing legit?

Unfortunately there's a strong possibility of it regarding redead, i'd love to be wrong though. I'm sure he was from some dodgy country where anything could have happened.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

I fucking loved in the last seconds of the game, Chelsea had a free kick on the edge of the box but instead of going for the win with the final kick of the game, they chose to play it safe with Wilian passing the ball to Hazard instead preventing a potential Spurs counter attack. Just shows the hatred the Chelsea players have for those dirty Spurs cunts, they were more than happy with the draw as it shit all over Tottenham's title hopes, they didn't care about the win!

And i love the way Sky/BBC etc are dismissing the Spurs players actions, i mean they lost their heads when they were 2-0 up? Dumb! If the Chelsea players had acted like Tottenham's did tonight they would have been slaughtered by the media!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Well done, Leicester.

Stuff like this is great for the game. Rather than same old, same old every season with the Sky darlings spending hundreds of millions to strengthen their squad little old Leicester have smashed it. Love it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Greatest sporting moment i've ever seen and will be in my lifetime. Nothing will top this (well Hibs winning the Scottish Cup in a few weeks  ). I'm not a Leicester fan but i celebrated like i i was when Hazard scored. 

Enjoy your night guys and all the best in CL next season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andre said:


> Oh shit please don't talk this up. Not after this weekend when I discovered and told a few posters in the CB that Samee (old WF poster, supported Liverpool and posted in fitba threads, from Leicester weirdly enough) died last month. Only 22
> 
> Man I hope redead is ok.


wait....what? Is that for real or are you just fucking around? 

In any case a huge congrats to Leicester on achieving the impossible. Definitely earned this week and I hope they party like crazy over the next few weeks.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> Is that Samee thing legit?
> 
> Unfortunately there's a strong possibility of it regarding redead, i'd love to be wrong though. I'm sure he was from some dodgy country where anything could have happened.





CGS said:


> wait....what? Is that for real or are you just fucking around?
> 
> In any case a huge congrats to Leicester on achieving the impossible. Definitely earned this week and I hope they party like crazy over the next few weeks.


No it's legit. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news  http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=326534.0

Yeah Redead's from Lebanon isn't he? I'd like to think he's been sat chilled out home enjoying that Hazard goal though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh. Can't say I always agreed with his views but he was a good decent poster in his time. Awful news to hear 

Redead pls too


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Buzzard Follower said:


> I fucking loved in the last seconds of the game, Chelsea had a free kick on the edge of the box but instead of going for the win with the final kick of the game, they chose to play it safe with Wilian passing the ball to Hazard instead preventing a potential Spurs counter attack. Just shows the hatred the Chelsea players have for those dirty Spurs cunts, they were more than happy with the draw as it shit all over Tottenham's title hopes, they didn't care about the win!
> 
> And i love the way Sky/BBC etc are dismissing the Spurs players actions, i mean they lost their heads when they were 2-0 up? Dumb! If the Chelsea players had acted like Tottenham's did tonight they would have been slaughtered by the media!


That game was so heated. I always thought our biggest rivalry would be with Arsenal but I've never seen shit kick off with an opponent of ours like it did in that. Spurs/Chelsea future fixtures might be something to watch for the SCENES.

I agree on Spurs being so dumb to lose their heads. They were coming in with full blooded tackles when they were 2-0. A calmer approach would have suited better obviously. Nine yellow cards for the team. And that doesn't even cover the fact that Walker could have been sent off. Dembele also went for eye gouging or whatever the fuck he was doing to Costa. I haven't rewatched the Lamela stamp on Fabregas' hand but that might be a send off too, especially since he was booked earlier (for a really stupid tackle). Absolutely pitiful and dirty display from them. So glad Chelsea really went for it in that half to stuff them. Hazard had a 9/10 half.

Also not gonna bother looking for the vid to post it, but the fighting at the tunnel literally was so chaotic that Guus Hiddink went flying down the steps. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Until this season, I thought "sports entertainment" was just a wrestling thing. "Congratulations" Leicester... ?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sooo... Disney movie based on this summer 2017?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Rockland said:


> That game was so heated. I always thought our biggest rivalry would be with Arsenal but I've never seen shit kick off with an opponent of ours like it did in that. Spurs/Chelsea future fixtures might be something to watch for the SCENES.
> 
> I agree on Spurs being so dumb to lose their heads. They were coming in with full blooded tackles when they were 2-0. A calmer approach would have suited better obviously. Nine yellow cards for the team. And that doesn't even cover the fact that Walker could have been sent off. Dembele also went for eye gouging or whatever the fuck he was doing to Costa. I haven't rewatched the Lamela stamp on Fabregas' hand but that might be a send off too, especially since he was booked earlier (for a really stupid tackle). Absolutely pitiful and dirty display from them. So glad Chelsea really went for it in that half to stuff them. Hazard had a 9/10 half.
> 
> Also not gonna bother looking for the vid to post it, but the fighting at the tunnel literally was so chaotic that Guus Hiddink went flying down the steps. Crazy stuff.


Yeah i think you're right, our rivalry with Spurs has just increased 10-fold after tonight! As for Arsenal, they have been our biggest London rivals (in my lifetime anyway) because they've always been our biggest threat. I'll never forget our beating them 2-1 at the Bridge in the QF of the CL 04 (best thing Wayne Bridge ever did at Chelsea, scoring the winner), i think the rivalry swung our way after that. Some say it was down to Mourinho, but i don't think that's the case!

Anyway, also to add to the players who SHOULD have been sent off, not only Walker, Lamela and Dembele but also Dier should have gone too. He went unpunished when he completely took out a player (can't recall who) as Chelsea broke for the counter at the death! Utter scumbags. 

So happy for Leicester and Ranieri. Im happier knowing we played a part tonight in Leicester being crowned champions over Spurs, but that doesn't change the fact that we've been pretty awful this season! Hopefully Conte will breath fresh life into Chelsea. If only we played the whole season with the passion we played with the second half tonight.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow. It actually happened. When Leicester reached top of the table first time during the season, one of my friends was like - what if they actually win the title? And I responded - yeah right, like that's gonna happen. I literally scoffed at them.

They actually did it.

_*WOW*_.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Leicester City are the champions of England. Doubt we are ever going to see something like that again. To think they finished below jobbers like West Brom last season.

Looking forward to their trophy presentation, almighty Vardy party.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

meh


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, I can't say I'm not satisfied Leicester pulled it off. Amazing moment in English football.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not a huge follower of English football, but I read some comments on Facebook that said that this is the equivalent of the Browns winning the Super Bowl or the 76ers winning the NBA Championship. I'm just an American stopping by to pay my respects to an underdog team that shocked the world. Congrats Leicester.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Chelsea are the Night's Watch to King Claudio. Backstabbed their leader, fought amongst themselves but defeated their enemy. You knew that there was going to be some tough business this season when Costa rolled up his sleeves in that thuggish Yokohama tyre ad!

2013-16 will be remembered for the Slip, Mourinho's return, title win, meltdown and sacking and finally for this draw. Chelsea get into the history books for a meaty role.

Congratulations, Leicester. Contrary to the opinions of some, I think they have a good chance of scraping past the group stages of next season's CL and also finishing in the Europa spots even if Mahrez and Kante leave.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

congrats to Leicester, amazing story and well deserved

awful about Samee by the way, so young :mj2


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Congrats Leicester City! 5,000-1 odds, damn! That's pretty neat. Doubt we'll ever see anything like that happen again.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Andre said:


> No it's legit. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news  http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=326534.0
> 
> Yeah Redead's from Lebanon isn't he? I'd like to think he's been sat chilled out home enjoying that Hazard goal though.


What on earth? That's left me utterly speechless.

The last I heard Redead was moving to America as part of his studying for an engineering course, I would estimate this to be around 18 months or so ago. I would hope he's just lost in a world of college orgies and parties to care about the fitba anymore, at least I hope.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Samee  I use to talk to him a fair bit. Upsetting news.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No 22 year old should be dying, that's awful news.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tremendous achievement from Leicester and already looking forward to seeing how they fare next season. I honestly didn't think they would've done it though as I expected tiredness to kick in but it's nice to be proven wrong. Love a good underdog story.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:fuckyeah

Congratulations to Leicester fucking City. Simply incredible achievement that i never though would happen, well done to Ranieri too. I remember when Pearson was sacked there were many a people, including me, very surprised and thought they might just go down, but fuck how it came full circle. 

I do hope they go on to beat Everton too and get some more points before the end of the season, i know it doesn't matter, but i'd like them to get a final win.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

A bit late but I'd like to offer my congratulations to Leicester City on winning the league. They may not have had the most possession but they sure as hell have won the most prestigious and coveted silverware of the season with their first Premier League title. 

It's surreal to think they were relegation candidates last season and went on that great run towards the tail end of the season and they've just continued that good form into this season. Their defence has improved (Huth really has added so much quality and leadership there and Morgan has had a solid season also), they're no longer conceding stupid goals and their plan of sitting back and then catching the opposing team on the counter with their pace and pin-point through balls or pinging the ball over the top really works for them and has done this whole season. Mahrez and Vardy have been pivotal to the attack and goals and Kante and Drinkwater have been terrific in midfield; everyone works as a unit and a cohesive one at that. 

Leicester have been brilliant all season and truly deserve it and I'm glad I've been able to witness it for the first time. It really is a miracle and a dream come true.

Also, sad to hear about Samee, I always thought he was a really good poster on these forums. 22 is way too young.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Andre said:


> No it's legit. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news  http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=326534.0
> 
> Yeah Redead's from Lebanon isn't he? I'd like to think he's been sat chilled out home enjoying that Hazard goal though.


This is my first hearing about this Samee person. My condolences to those who knew him.

I managed to find a tribute video on YouTube of a water pump in Syria that was built in his memory:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Of course the Sun goes and talks about furrys.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Forgot to mention, you can add Peter Schmeichel's sperm to the list of things quicker at winning a Premier League than Liverpool :side:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

man that samee news sucks. he's my age too which is kinda scary, never something you want to see happen to someone that young. RIP 


gratz to leicester all the same. pls dont get banned dembele


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sad to hear about Samee, too young an age


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727273843547475969
Americans...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Spurs fans for all eternity, replaying that clip on their Twitter favourites as Neymar scores his 47th goal of the season to gift Tottenham Hotspur their first league title of their 14th Football Manager save. "WE DID IT, MA," they'll shout, through tears and boogers, as that voice in the back of their head says, "Cesc Fabregas did it again. That little Cesc Fabregas." 

Then again, not even Tony Reali's wee pal there would mistake Arsenal for league winners. So in that sense, Tottenham have taken America by storm the way we never could.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Relegation battles tonight. Whats everyone expecting?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope Leicester can still get a win tonight in their final home game. Not just that, I'd like them to get the points too so Spurs can't say "Oh if we won our last few games we would have won it as Leicester lost a game" :side:

Not that it matters, Leicester were the best team and deserved the title even if they won it by a point, GD or bloody default. Looking forward to seeing their open top bus parade.

What a fucking achievement.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

KENNY said:


> Relegation battles tonight. Whats everyone expecting?


Can only see Newcastle picking up 3 points out of the three teams. Making my way down to Villa Park later to witness another Villa tonking :woo What a life......

Sunderland might pick up a point but it wouldn't matter at that stage, they'd be gone with Norwich.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@Andre will norwich beat yernited?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I want Newcastle to stay up just because it's Rafa. Although atm, I think Sunderland might just do it tbh. They would probably be up by now if they didn't draw as many games as they have.

Although without Defoe, they might well have been down, so.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I also want Newcastle to stay up because of Rafa. I just feel EXCELLENT MANAGER SAM will keep Sunderland up.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Completely forgot that Sunderland had a game in hand :doh


Still going with Newcastle though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Blind and Gashford not in the squad, martial injured 

Lol

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Brock said:


> so Spurs can't say "Oh if we won our last few games we would have won it as Leicester lost a game" :side:


Well this is exactly why I want Leicester to lose their last two games and Spurs win theirs. I want Spus to realise just how hard they blowb a great opportunity, by dropping points to a WBA side with nothing to play for, at home and a goal up and being 2-0 against the worst Chelsea side in years at half time the following week.

Spurs need to suffer.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Absolutely dire first half performance from United, no desire, no fluidity, no creativity in attack and lethargic all around the pitch. Martial is a huge miss as we lack pace with Rooney looking like he suffers from asthma every time he makes a run on the odd occasion. Our front 3 have been terrible, no one is making any movement or trying to do anything when Herrera or Carrick are 10 yards from the 'D'. They all look like they'd rather go to the beach for the day instead of playing in a competitive football match.

Carrick is the only one trying to create but there's no movement in front of him or when he does complete a nice pass someone miscontrols it. Norwich are allowing Carrick far too much space just a shame our attacking players are asleep.

Rojo has been a worry again at the back, he can't for the life of him mark his man well. Memphis is also having a nightmare, he can't do anything right and keeps slipping over... even Stevie G would be proud.

Norwich have had the much better chances, doesn't help Jerome is their striker though. United must sort this out second half. Rashford unavailable so maybe bring Januzaj on. So bored right now and I'm hoping for an improved second half display.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Prettu sure that if I endure another year of this shit I'll set myself on fire.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

The Middlesbrough/Brighton game is pretty decent. 10 mins left, Come on Brighton!!!!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

As expected.

Jerome and Mbokani fucking up the standard good chances.

Bassong with the standard brain fart.

Groundhog Day.

Disappointed in Redmond today. He had several chances to run at the full back 1 vs 1 on the break in the first half. Bottled it every time.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad Norwich got beat at home to Manchester United, now I hope we win at Aston Villa and Chelsea win at Sunderland.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Hope Villa stay up and Spurs get relegated.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Biggest highlight of the match was Louie's shades. Nothing remotely interesting otherwise.



Irish Jet said:


> Prettu sure that if I endure another year of this shit I'll set myself on fire.


Don't think that will happen. He is gone regardless. Either way, this torture ends in a week when everything will be more clear.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> Glad Norwich got beat at home to Manchester United, now I hope we win at Aston Villa and Chelsea win at Sunderland.


Oh deary me.

The afternoon turned sour pretty quickly and now I feel we'll be in the Championship next season which means I doubt Rafa will be here next season. :fuckthis: We drew 0-0 on an afternoon in which we *had* to win while Chelsea decided to be shit and lost at Sunderland.

Hate football! :fuckthis


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Shepard :hb

:jet with an EXCELLENT TURNAROUND today.

Barring some miracles it looks like I won't be going on the WALL OF SHAME after all, as I PUT MY REPUTATION ON THE LINE as soon as Sunderland hired Sam and said he would keep Sunderland up.

Rafa deserves some criticism for Newcastle being in this position. He's had some easy fixtures and not won anywhere enough games. They were also very lucky to beat Palace last week. Really has to beat Spurs now to have any hope. Might be too late then anyway.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Shame about the Terry red card

I was hoping to see him vs Liverpool one last time for old times sake


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

THE FUCKING GOD


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

The Geordies have gotta be sick of us Villa boys eh? Relegated them with Shearer and all but fucked their chances of survival today.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Was just thinking, it would kind of be amusing if Norwich and Newcastle go down and :hughton gains promotion with Brighton. Both times he was stupidly sacked from prem jobs.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Would like to point out that I also said about 4 months ago on here that it'd be us and Norwich and Sunderland would survive. Why must be I right ALL THE TIME? :mj2

I take my hat off to Rafa for even taking the job, I know his stock isn't where it once was but he's still surely way above taking on a club staring relegation in the face with 10 games to go. We'd have been dead and buried weeks ago without him. In a relatively short amount of time he's made us organized and gave us some hope at least. I think we've been let down by the lack of a quality, consistent striker. I'm sure Mitrovic will be a good Prem-level striker in a few years, but he's not there yet and has missed a lot of chances this year that he should've scored. Not that I'm solely blaming him (or Cisse) of course. The club has been a farce for several years, terrible signings, bizarre managerial appointments and basically trying to do the absolute minimum to get by - and then randomly spunking huge sums of money this year on random players (seemingly) without any overall idea or plan of how they'll fit together. 

Fascinated to see who'll be here and also who the manager will be next year. Maybe if Brighton don't get promoted Ashley can go cap-in-hand to :hughton and beg him to come back and us again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> Shame about the Terry red card
> 
> I was hoping to see him vs Liverpool one last time for old times sake


You're a more honourable man than myself, DA. I would have laughed if it was Gerrard.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Would like to point out that I also said about 4 months ago on here that it'd be us and Norwich and Sunderland would survive. Why must be I right ALL THE TIME? :mj2
> 
> I take my hat off to Rafa for even taking the job, I know his stock isn't where it once was but he's still surely way above taking on a club staring relegation in the face with 10 games to go. We'd have been dead and buried weeks ago without him. In a relatively short amount of time he's made us organized and gave us some hope at least. I think we've been let down by the lack of a quality, consistent striker. I'm sure Mitrovic will be a good Prem-level striker in a few years, but he's not there yet and has missed a lot of chances this year that he should've scored. Not that I'm solely blaming him (or Cisse) of course. The club has been a farce for several years, terrible signings, bizarre managerial appointments and basically trying to do the absolute minimum to get by - and then randomly spunking huge sums of money this year on random players (seemingly) without any overall idea or plan of how they'll fit together.
> 
> Fascinated to see who'll be here and also who the manager will be next year. Maybe if Brighton don't get promoted Ashley can go cap-in-hand to :hughton and beg him to come back and us again.


Defoe has been the clear difference between all three teams and in all honesty Sunderland should have been safe weeks ago. I'm honestly surprised that the battle has gone on this far. 

You're right about Rafa btw. While your results under him haven't been great, falling in line with his time in other relegation battles, you at least look organised and up for a fight under him. If Schteve saw the season out you probably would have got worse results and already be gone.

In terms of the bad signings over the past few years, surely it's Graham Carr's time to go now? Been more miss than hit since 2013. Having said that he's on your board so it might not be that simple. How tight are him and Ashley?

Do you think there's a chance :hughton would go back to Newcastle? I would be surprised if he did as Tony Bloom is loaded and is happy to spend. The way Ashley treated him last time was a disgrace. Not just needlessly sacking him but also taking ages to give him a proper contract in the first place.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> You're a more honourable man than myself, DA. I would have laughed if it was Gerrard.


Gerrard got the final game he deserved :brodgers


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely no way do I think :hughton would come back, lol. Not while Ashley is here at least.

And I totally agree about Carr, although I don't think he'll go. Off the top of my head I can recall at least two occasions where he reportedly offered to resign, once when we appointed Joe Kinnear as DoF or whatever the fuck he was 'supposed' to be, and Ashley apparently personally convinced him to stay. Given how impersonal he is that probably speaks volumes about how much he values him. He supposedly also offered to resign around January this year but Ashley turned it down. 

There may also be some mitigating circumstances given the fact that -

1) A lot of these signings (like Riviere) were 'apparently' not his first or even second choices. 'Apparently', no idea how the media who reported it could ever really know that.

2) The club do have/at least had weird policies like not signing players over 26. It's why we weren't interested in Payet and instead signed Thauvin, which obviously has worked out well. Not saying Payet would've come here instead of West Ham but you've got to be in it to win it so to speak.

That's mostly speculation though, all I know for sure is that too many of our players have flopped. Speaking of Thauvin, that's one of the most bizarre ones. Not trying to toot my own horn evil) but I did say right at the start of the season that I didn't think he'd be a good player for us. I actually did watch Marseille a lot last year (cause BIELSA) and anyone could see that. He basically suffered the same problems as Cabella who we also spent a large amount on. The most bizarre thing about Thauvin though is that by all accounts HE DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO COME HERE. I assume Marseille couldn't refuse the money, I know they've had financial troubles. But we went ahead and signed him anyway and sure enough he barely lasted five months.

Not trying to bury the guy at all, but if we're gonna sum up the last few seasons' signings in a black-or-white way then they've been bad. Very bad.

Maybe even ABYSMAL :jet3

I respect the guy if nothing else for the fact that he seems willing to take his share of the responsibilty by offering to resign. Or maybe he just wants to retire now, he is old as fuck.

Maybe this will be the straw that breaks' the fat camel's back and Ashley bins him. Who knows what'll happen now tbh, Ashley did say the bank is empty and he spoke of our relationship as us being 'tied to each other whether either of us likes it or not', or some shit like that. Maybe he'll think fuck it, cut his losses and put us up for sale again. I doubt it, but maybe.

By 'our relationship' I mean him and Newcastle, not me and him btw.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

I believe Newcastle is the only club not to get a win against Villa this season. That's a sure way to see yourself relegated.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Well looks like Newcastle and Norwich are properly going down really wanted Sunderland to go down because of the whole Adam Johnson thing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, seeya again Rafa. Can't see him staying in the Championship tbh. You never know though I suppose.

Didn't he sign a three year deal though? Surprised they went with that considering the predicament they were in when he took over.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I know it since the start Sam would staying up. I don't know why people laugh on him but for me he is good manager especially in this kind of situation. The fact that he never relegated any club in his career say it all. Most of team he was managing are relegation threaten but he never fails to deliver. Plus I believe Benitez time as a respectable manager is up. If he never won the CL with one of most popular club in the world he would end up like Juande Ramos long ago.


Anyway I love the result. I prefer Sunderland over Newcastle and Allardyce over Benitez anyway.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sam is more than good. :jet


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:jet 


I love jermain defoe. vito made some really super saves at 2-1 in the second half too so that was nice. atmosphere was cracking too


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

well, really happy for Leicester.

Great moment, absolutely no way anyone could've predicted that.

I hope they're able to sustain next season with a decent top-5/top-6 finish, without losing their top players and signing some fresh ones.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Well looks like Newcastle and Norwich are properly going down really wanted Sunderland to go down because of the whole Adam Johnson thing.


Sunderland didn't stick three fingers up her. But I bet she's the kind of girl who's close to ticking that one off.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Would be a pity if Spurs finish lower than 2nd.

No Ozil for Arsenal. Massive advantage for City.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

2 points in 3 games for Spurs since Jet proclaimed them as the BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE :jet3


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> 2 points in 3 games for Spurs since Jet proclaimed them as the BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE :jet3












j/k he's been OUTFOXED by EMPEROR CLAUDIO all season long


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not afraid to admit that a tear weeped out watching that last night :mjeng

Kasper's missus doe :datass*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

seabs said:


> *Not afraid to admit that a tear weeped out watching that last night :mjeng
> 
> Kasper's missus doe :datass*


She had me weeping out of a different eye tbh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Spurs

ops

:lmao

Leicester 10 points fucking clear :mark: Wonderful.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Damn. Why am I not Hiro Nakamura so I can travel back in time and bet all my money on Leicester to win.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I would love if Arsenal ended up finishing above Spurs.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Judging from his attitude, Sanchez playing in sky blue appears to be quite feasible in a relatively not so distant future if Wenger continues to piss him off.

EDIT: As I wrote, quality goal from Sanchez. Brilliant game, this.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Would be interested Spurs goals for/against with Ryan Mason on the pitch. 

Don't even want top 4 if it means keeping Van Gaal, which seems to be the way it's going.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

I am still optimistic Mourinho will join. If reports are to be believed (big if there), Woodward offered hilariously Jose a chance to manage in 2017, which clearly means Giggs is not in the picture. That's the big issue here.

If Jose (obviously) refused that, then Woodward has no choice but to appoint him now. Because he knows that van Gaal is into his last year, and if he keeps him, a situation may come midseason when a sacking could be warranted, by which time there will be no good managerial options. Even in 2017, most top managers would probably be tied to their clubs and doing well enough to keep their jobs. If he really doesn't want Giggs, he has no choice but to appoint Jose now. So, he will reluctantly let van Gaal go.

Of course, nothing's certain as yet.

On a related note, I think City are guaranteed European glory if they miss out on top 4. Pep will be like the most important person in the Europa League, will tear those minnows from Romania and Azerbaijan to shreds.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all they needed was to not be complete spastics for one game, one bloody game, and they can't even manage that. all clichy has to do is punt that ball away for a throw, but decides to be a fucking smart arse and gives them a corner. no one follows the run of alexis. pep running the rule over this side and the way they play cannot come soon enough. relying on individual brilliance like we have all season.

gonna finish the season without a win against a top 8 side. disgraceful.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

ointandlaugh


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Seem like Arsenal didn't mind a draw. I don't like this kind of mentality from Wenger. We have very good chance to keep continue finishing above Spurs if we win but nah. He OK with it as long as it top 4. Absurd.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:claude

Full on meltdown :bosque

@Andre @Goku @Kiz @Rockland


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

What was Will.I.Am doing there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The mong screaming in :claude's ear. :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Why is that guy wearing two pairs of headphones?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Our fan base is a fucking shambolic circus. I'm not even watching that video because Arsenal Fan TV is straight up AIDS of the weapons grade variety, but Jesus, stop giving those idiots a platform to ramble about whatever. 

Imagine United actually finish top 4. Goodness gracious



Sliver C said:


> Judging from his attitude, Sanchez playing in sky blue appears to be quite feasible in a relatively not so distant future if Wenger continues to piss him off.


It's Wenger's fault Alexis was dog meat for the first three quarters of the season as well, like.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

The only people I can listen to on that Arsenal Fan TV are DT and Claude


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

fpalmfpalmfpalm those fans are an embarrassment.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It's probably for the best that :claude stops going. The bloke has looked like he has been on the verge of a stroke for months. The lump developing on top of his head is a bit worrying too. Must be better things to do with your time and money when you're hating it all that much. Ridiculous that mongs are physically fighting each other over a difference of opinion too. Utter bell ends.

What is it with Arsenal Fan TV and speech impediments though? Half the fuckers can barely string a sentence together. It's like a compilation of the worst of 606 at times.





P.S: Special mention to :silverc for slating Alexis, only for him to score minutes later. 

Classic :silverc


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dudek was at today's game.

Memories.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Ojo has been doing pretty well for a young lad.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

I am just glad the next game is midweek and the final one on the weekend. This season with its unpredictably weird results and the constant manager speculation is enough to pull one's hair out.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ojo has been doing pretty well for a young lad.


:bateman

That'll be another 40-50m plz, Kiz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sterling will hit double figures under a real manager.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

West Ham have sold 50,000 season tickets

My god


Sullivan also saying they're going to bid 25 mill for a player based in england later this week. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kiz said:


> sterling will hit double figures under a real manager.


:berlino

It'll be tough for United at West Ham's final game at Boleyn. Its in their hands to ruin things for Pep and City, so I'm interested for tomorrow's game. LVG hopefully gets top 4, wins the FA Cup, gets knighted, and gets a new contract to lead United to glory for the next 20 years.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I can see West Ham giving United a more difficult game than they gave Swansea at the weekend tbh, which was a very uncharacteristic performance from the hammers.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Rumours are that John Terry is off to play in the Chinese Super League. Apparently with a offer on the table worth £12m a season! Good luck to him. One of the best defenders the PL has ever seen.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Father Ted said:


> West Ham have sold 50,000 season tickets
> 
> My god
> 
> ...


All that spare cash, due to making out like bandits on the stadium deal.

2.5mil, ffs Boris


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

David McNally has resigned from his post as Norwich City Chief Executive.

McNally joined the club in 2009 when we were in league one with a £30M debt and on the verge of administration, without any investment available from majority shareholders Delia Smith and Michael Wynn-Jones. He fired Bryan Gunn within two months of taking the job, hired Paul Lambert, then (along with Alan Bowkett) restructured the club financially from top to bottom, squeezing every pound, which allowed him to help Paul Lambert build a squad capable of back to back promotions to the premier league. McNally also hired Chris Hughton, who gave us our highest premier league finish since 1993, plus Alex Neil, who took us from outside the championship playoffs in January 2015, to third place following an incredible run of results, before gaining promotion via Wembley.

While he made mistakes in recent years, such as failing to build a good player recruitment team fit for premier league purpose, being too hard nosed when negotiating to buy players (although this was a positive when selling), sacking Chris Hughton at the worst possible time and giving into Delia and Michael's wishes to allow Neil Adams the chance to manage the club, his legacy is a club that is now debt free, with money to invest and a squad fit for competing at the top of the championship. Norwich have spent 4 seasons out of 7 in the premier league during McNally's tenure, which is incredible when considering where the club was at the start of that time.

It's truly the end of an era and a sad day for the club, especially if the worst is yet to come, which I fear will.

I'm worried who Delia and Michael will hire now. Hopefully they use headhunters to seek out a replacement like they did when they brought in McNally. They're not football people, so when left to their own devices they're largely clueless and make terrible decisions, including hiring Grant, Gunn and Adams as managers because they were all former Norwich players, despite having zero senior management experience between them previously. The previous CEO they hired was Neil Doncaster, who was majorly incompetent and was largely responsible for the club spiralling down from the premier league to league one. He's now doing his best to ruin the SPL.

I'm massively concerned that they're going to take back major control of the decision making at the club, after McNally basically ran the club for the last 7 years. They've always been content to keep the club as "little old Norwich" and settle for life in the lower leagues, ruling via "prudence with ambition", aka spending as little money as possible while hoping for the best. They're not bothered about the club growing as it shouod, hence the lack of seeking outside investment. Delia wants to keep the club as her family possession, which is why her Nephew was called to join the board based on "legacy". He's a photographer, which I suppose makes him as qualified to help run the club as Grant, Gunn and Adams were to manage it...

Hopefully the club can tempt Nicola Cortese back into football. He worked wonders at Southampton in the same manner McNally did with us.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Rockland said:


> :berlino
> 
> It'll be tough for United at West Ham's final game at Boleyn. Its in their hands to ruin things for Pep and City, so I'm interested for tomorrow's game. *LVG hopefully gets top 4, wins the FA Cup, gets knighted, and gets a new contract to lead United to glory for the next 20 years.*


I was happy with first 2 things happening on that list but after that in a ideal world Lvg gets told he won't complete 3rd year in his contract he then leaves with his staff & they all get replaced by better management team & then we have CL look forward to next season & can prepare better in the summer for next season with improving squad which prob start by paying £46m/€60m on Benfica cm Renato Sanches...

Martial is out of the WHU game apparently & in a race be match fit for Bournemouth game on Sunday to. That's a huge lose for us. 

Ddg 
Toni smalling blind Mensah
Carrick Morgan 
Mata Rooney Jesse 
Rashford 

Subs - adnan Young hererra rojo Romero CbJ & depay 

Is my guess on team tomorrow. Or depay plays on LW again & Jesse on subs bench in depay place instead. But Lvg will go not lose first & keep clean sheet then Nick a goal with mata & rashford carrying all the goals, game & attack on their shoulders. 

Team looks very under whelming & without martial is looks well short of that real quality X factor to turn a game on its head in attack. If I'm being brutally honest it feels like we are going need another rashford belter like he did in FA cup game or WHU mistake at back to scrap a 1-0 away win aren't we? We haven't won back to back away Games in the premier league for well over a year. It would a Be a great time, place & moment to do just that but God am I nervous for tomorrow game. 

I'm sorta hoping that occasion plays on WHU mind a big with it being the last ever game at Upton Park as felt that in build up to FA cup game it was similar story as was last FA cup game ever at Upton Park & we can take advantage of them for that but I fully expect WHU to be far better then were v Swansea & want to end their season on high & show their fans that the Swansea game was just 1 off bad game.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joey Barton not receiving a Championship winners medal

PL made enough medals even for the players' kids, but the FL only make so many.

:heston


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Brock said:


> Joey Barton not receiving a Championship winners medal
> 
> PL made enough medals even for the players' kids, but the FL only make so many.
> 
> :heston


The footage of that was so fucking awkward!! Tickled me though :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

wow the guy may be a cunt he defiantly deserves the medal though he even got in the team of the year.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The FL told Burnley to put forward 23 names, so they pot forward 27. Certainly everyone who played at least should get a medal tho lol.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, lot of fans on the net want us to lose to West Ham just to ensure van Gaal is sacked. Very sad that things have come to this.

I get the idea and was in favor of it myself in January, but I don't see how anything lesser than 3rd could possibly keep him in a job. 4th is not automatic qualification. If he is allowed to stay because of that, it will be a Manchester derby in the Europa League next season because that's where we will be playing eventually. And Guardiola will be twatting us both in the league and in Europe.

Anyway, van Gaal banging on about rotating players. Hope Schneiderlin, CBJ and Fosu Mensah all start. I will take a nervy 1-0 win with zombie football and a dozen spectacular saves from Dave.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ideally we'd win all 3 and Van Gaal leaves on his own accord, on a high. But I can't begrudge him staying a further year if he manages to pull off top 4 and the cup, even if I would rather he move on.


The Monster said:


> I was happy with first 2 things happening on that list but after that in a ideal world Lvg gets told he won't complete 3rd year in his contract he then leaves with his staff & they all get replaced by better management team & then we have CL look forward to next season & can prepare better in the summer for next season with improving squad which prob start by paying £46m/€60m on Benfica cm Renato Sanches....


:rileylel


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

haribo said:


> Ideally we'd win all 3 and Van Gaal leaves on his own accord, on a high. But I can't begrudge him staying a further year if he manages to pull off top 4 and the cup, even if I would rather he move on.


The bigger issue is if he stays, he won't attract the best players and the decent ones we have now like De Gea, Martial, Herrera, Morgan, etc will be looking to jump ship. Okay, De Gea might leave anyway, but this would accelerate the process.

There is no chance of van Gaal staying if we finish 5th. The chances of him staying if we finish 4th are still unlikely in a logical scenario. But it has to be admitted that Woodward's incompetence could defy logic as well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sliver C said:


> The bigger issue is if he stays, he won't attract the best players and the decent ones we have now like De Gea, Martial, Herrera, Morgan, etc will be looking to jump ship. Okay, De Gea might leave anyway, but this would accelerate the process.
> 
> There is no chance of van Gaal staying if we finish 5th. The chances of him staying if we finish 4th are still unlikely in a logical scenario. But it has to be admitted that Woodward's incompetence could defy logic as well.


Why won't he attract the best players? He's a big name manager at a big name club that pay big wages. :woywoah

Why would Martial want to leave? He's had a :jet2 season and has FLOURISHED under :vangaal

Why would Herrera and Morgan want to leave? Can't think of many teams they would walk into that are better than were they are now, nor would they represent







at the prices United would want for them. Neither are :jet6 anyway.

De Gea going to Madrid would happen whoever was in charge. If Madrid come in for him again, United will bend the knee, as they did last summer. Keeping him would be an :silverc for anyone, United couldn't even keep







with :fergie as manager. LVG isn't a factor in De Gea going to Madrid.

How do you know there's no chance of him staying if they finish 5th and unlikely if they finish 4th? :xabi3

tl;dr: :jet3 + :berlino



The Monster said:


> then we have CL look forward to next season & can prepare better in the summer for next season with improving squad which prob start by paying £46m/€60m on Benfica cm Renato Sanches....


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36255995

:bosque


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

So glad I never got round to youtubing 'Renato Sanchez skills compilation'.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Seb said:


> Why won't he attract the best players? He's a big name manager at a big name club that pay big wages. :woywoah


Guardiola without CL would be a bigger draw than van Gaal with CL. His tactics and man management are completely outdated. United will no longer be seen as more attractive than other clubs.

Wages can be matched by other clubs now, money is no longer an issue. He might have been a good manager in the past, but the only reason he can fluke 4th is because of other clubs doing badly.



> Why would Martial want to leave? He's had a :jet2 season and has FLOURISHED under :vangaal


Martial is quality, he would flourish in most circumstances. It is a fact that van Gaal's tactics have irked most players and held back attackers. If we don't win anything under van Gaal, and that is most likely, Martial will be off. Even recently he said "I think I will stay next season" during the bad run of games. Might be reading too much into it, but the doubt was about United's ability to win; and next season, it's unlikely that we will even make CL spots under van Gaal with other good managers coming in.

Martial and even the likes of Rashford are hungry for success. As in, wanting their club to be competitive enough to stand a chance in the CL, not just the league. Don't think van Gaal will satisfy that.




> Why would Herrera and Morgan want to leave? Can't think of many teams they would walk into that are better than were they are now, nor would they represent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Due to lack of playing time. Plus, it is also well known how van Gaal has repeatedly dropped them for no tangible reason. Carrick, Schweinsteiger and Rooney ahead in the pecking order. Neither are so shit that other clubs wouldn't take them. 



> De Gea going to Madrid would happen whoever was in charge. If Madrid come in for him again, United will bend the knee, as they did last summer. Keeping him would be an :silverc for anyone, United couldn't even keep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, as I already mentioned earlier. Its perhaps a prayer that Mourinho might be able to keep him for one more season, especially with Navas being a fan favorite.



> How do you know there's no chance of him staying if they finish 5th and unlikely if they finish 4th? :xabi3
> 
> tl;dr: :jet3 + :berlino
> 
> ...


The Adidas deal. No top 4 for 2 consecutive seasons = loss. Woodward won't take the gamble if he finishes 5th.

If you still feel he is an "excellent manager", by all means, hold that opinion. I have my own concerns, but neither of us have the power to decide his fate, so will have to wait and see how this plays out.

Regarding the game, good line-up against West Ham though. We stand a chance.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't see Utd winning tonight, the hostile (to say the least) reception upon arrival at Upton Park will most definitely put them off their game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sliver C said:


> Guardiola without CL would be a bigger draw than van Gaal with CL. His tactics and man management are completely outdated. United will no longer be seen as more attractive than other clubs.


Of course he is, he's Guardiola. City also have a better squad, more money, and much more successful over the past few years. There are other top players besides the ones that Pep wants.



> Wages can be matched by other clubs now, money is no longer an issue. He might have been a good manager in the past, but the only reason he can fluke 4th is because of other clubs doing badly.


Few teams can match Man Utd's wages.

You can't apply the word fluke to a 38 game season either. You get what you deserve.



> Martial is quality, he would flourish in most circumstances. It is a fact that van Gaal's tactics have irked most players and held back attackers. If we don't win anything under van Gaal, and that is most likely, Martial will be off. Even recently he said "I think I will stay next season" during the bad run of games. Might be reading too much into it, but the doubt was about United's ability to win; and next season, it's unlikely that we will even make CL spots under van Gaal with other good managers coming in.


You can't not give LVG any credit for Martial, particularly given his age.

Also, what you interpret as "facts" are just your interpretations/opinions. Rooney, for example, has supported LVG. Martial is doing excellently under him. Rashford got his break under LVG. Lingard has been given probably more playing time than he deserves. I doubt he's irked any of them that much.



> Martial and even the likes of Rashford are hungry for success. As in, wanting their club to be competitive enough to stand a chance in the CL, not just the league. Don't think van Gaal will satisfy that.


Both have plenty of time left in their careers, both are in their first season at a big club, I doubt either will be knocking down the door to leave at the end of the season. Rashford has played 15 competitive games ffs. I'm sorry but this is ridiculous :jet3



> The Adidas deal. No top 4 for 2 consecutive seasons = loss. Woodward won't take the gamble if he finishes 5th.
> 
> If you still feel he is an "excellent manager", by all means, hold that opinion. I have my own concerns, but neither of us have the power to decide his fate, so will have to wait and see how this plays out.
> 
> Regarding the game, good line-up against West Ham though. We stand a chance.


When did I say or even imply he was an EXCELLENT MANAGER?

You say neither of us have the power to decide his fate yet you've already decided he's gone if United finish 5th. Woodward is running the club, there's a good chance that doesn't happen.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Seb said:


> Few teams can match Man Utd's wages.
> 
> You can't apply the word fluke to a 38 game season either. You get what you deserve.


Those few teams should be enough. 

Not a fluke. In a season where Leicester won the title and City imploded to gift us a chance at 4th despite our December horror run, where LvG did his utmost to undermine himself by subbing Nick Powell for Mata in a must win CL game and playing Ashley Young up top (the most notable examples)...really? 




> You can't not give LVG any credit for Martial, particularly given his age.


Martial has world class potential and already had significant experience prior to joining United. Merely playing him regularly is the credit that van Gaal can take. 



> Also, what you interpret as "facts" are just your interpretations/opinions. Rooney, for example, has supported LVG. Martial is doing excellently under him. Rashford got his break under LVG. Lingard has been given probably more playing time than he deserves. I doubt he's irked any of them that much.


Herrera openly said van Gaal was not happy with the way he moved out of position and went looking for the ball. Schneiderlin just today voiced his dissatisfaction at the lack of game time. Both were decent players prior to joining United, mind. And Morgan in particular has been unfairly dropped this season on many occasions. There are absolutely no "interpretations" here.

Lingard is a typical hard working player who would fit van Gaal's ideal to a tee. He does not have the flair of Pereira, for instance. I don't think he should be starting every game, but of course, this season there was no choice. Wonder why Pereira was dropped then?

Rooney obviously does support van Gaal because he seems to enjoy his "captain's privileges". Hardly counts. 



> Both have plenty of time left in their careers, both are in their first season at a big club, I doubt either will be knocking down the door to leave at the end of the season. Rashford has played 15 competitive games ffs.


One season of under-performance is enough. If they continue to show flashes of brilliance, there will be no shortage of offers.




> When did I say or even imply he was an EXCELLENT MANAGER?
> 
> You say neither of us have the power to decide his fate yet you've already decided he's gone if United finish 5th. Woodward is running the club, there's a good chance that doesn't happen.


Fact is, Woodward made contact with Mourinho when we were out of the CL spots. You can atleast admit contact was made by now, and the club haven't denied it. Another fact is that the Adidas deal will factor heavily into their decision making.

So, the logical inference is that 5th means he is gone. CL qualification is paramount for the club. 4th is still not CL qualification proper, but I am afraid it might be enough to save his job.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sliver C said:


> Those few teams should be enough.
> 
> Not a fluke. In a season where Leicester won the title and City imploded to gift us a chance at 4th despite our December horror run, where LvG did his utmost to undermine himself by subbing Nick Powell for Mata in a must win CL game and playing Ashley Young up top (the most notable examples)...really?


Yeah, not a fluke. An example of a fluke is winning a one-off game thanks to an offside goal. You can't 'fluke' a 10 month, 38 game campaign.



> Martial has world class potential and already had significant experience prior to joining United. Merely playing him regularly is the credit that van Gaal can take.


Barely anyone on here knew who Martial was when United bought him. He obviously had potential, or else he wouldn't end up at Man Utd. LVG deserves credit for helping him realise that potential, particularly in his first season in a foreign league at such a young age. He even won GOLDEN BOY, which admittedly he didn't deserve (Jose Gimenez).



> Herrera openly said van Gaal was not happy with the way he moved out of position and went looking for the ball. Schneiderlin just today voiced his dissatisfaction at the lack of game time. Both were decent players prior to joining United, mind. And Morgan in particular has been unfairly dropped this season on many occasions. There are absolutely no "interpretations" here.


Neither of those are attacking players though, which is what you said. Schneiderlin is a DM and Herrera is basically a worse version of Modric.



> Lingard is a typical hard working player who would fit van Gaal's ideal to a tee. He does not have the flair of Pereira, for instance. I don't think he should be starting every game, but of course, this season there was no choice. Wonder why Pereira was dropped then?


He's crap. He'll end up somewhere like Stoke. He is an attacking player though. One probably grateful for getting so much playing time.



> Rooney obviously does support van Gaal because he seems to enjoy his "captain's privileges". Hardly counts.


He's also a club legend and the club captain. His opinion counts.



> One season of under-performance is enough. If they continue to show flashes of brilliance, there will be no shortage of offers.


Rashford and Martial aren't going to be trying to leave after one season at the club. 



> Fact is, Woodward made contact with Mourinho when we were out of the CL spots. You can atleast admit contact was made by now, and the club haven't denied it. Another fact is that the Adidas deal will factor heavily into their decision making.
> 
> So, the logical inference is that 5th means he is gone. CL qualification is paramount for the club. 4th is still not CL qualification proper, but I am afraid it might be enough to save his job.


I don't know if he's going, I would guess that not even LVG knows, no-one does except the United hierachy. We'll see in the summer.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Shit storm of a first half. 

West Ham could have been easily 3-0 up. If we don't win this game, 4th is pretty unlikely. Especially with Swansea potentially resting senior players for the game against City.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Absolutely pathetic first half performance from us. Gutless is another good word to sum up our display in our biggest game of the season. Win and we go 4th yet the players don't seem to know that and are playing the usual trademarked slow, turgid and cautious anti-football. No motivation from the players and why is that? West Ham have been decent but nothing special.

Rooney can fuck of by overusing the crossfield ball to the right wing as it has offers nothing. Plus show some leadership instead of whinging at the ref and giving away possession. Herrera has been woeful, giving the ball away and constantly miscontrolling the ball with his first touch. He looks lost out there! Speaking of lost, where's our midfield and defence as I haven't seen it all game. No control whatsoever.

Our attack has been uncreative as usual and off. The hoofball tactic can retire for the night also.

Not good enough once again from the players. We desperately need to make a couple of changes second half and also rely on LVG to motivate the players. Somehow I don't hold much hope he can do that.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

What a game!!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Even if we lose, no regrets. Terrific game. I won't say we played badly, in fact stepped it up in the second half with Martial on god mode, but West Ham had wasted a lot of great chances and if they go on to win this, it's pretty deserved. 

Truthfully, we miss Fellaini's abilities for this game.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Farewell, beautiful top 4 :mj2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Bottled it again when top 4 handed to us. Some of the players can fuck off after that abysmal performance.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

City just need a draw to nail 4th. Even Pellegrini won't mess that up.

Well, it was nice being in the top 4 for the short time we were 2-1 up. EL doesn't seem a really bad prospect if Jose comes in. It will be double depressing if it is EL and van Gaal though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sake

I WANT RAHEEM IN EUROPA

At least Swansea's last two results have been great and hopefully Bournemouth are on the beach, so there is hope


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Didn't want champions league anyway, we have a better chance of winning the Europa League....


:mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

To think there were people on here and loads of :jet's mates in the media telling West Ham fans "be careful what you wish for..."

They've had a :jet2 season

Perfect send off for THE BOLEYN Upton Park.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Arsenal have secured a champions league spot for all the crazy things that have happened this season Arsenal are the constant.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> LOL @ UNITED, joke club


.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

How much money would United lose, if they somehow dont finish top 4 next season? Today, Herrera and Blind were awful


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

typical of us this season, chance to kick on yet we revert to garbage mode. Martial almost carried us by himself but West Ham deserved to win and it should've been by a bigger margin considering their first half performance. ohwell, 5th most likely for us and hopefully the FA Cup is what we're looking at now, can't see City losing to Swansea tbh


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DwayneAustin said:


> Sake
> 
> I WANT RAHEEM IN EUROPA
> 
> At least Swansea's last two results have been great and hopefully Bournemouth are on the beach, so there is hope


DA in United's camp, what a time to be alive


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure how facing West Ham (6th place) in their final game in their stadium would fall under "bottling it". It's more concerning for United that Fellaini has very likely found himself another season at the club after the set-piece fiasco last night. But if this was a match back in March, United would be far and away expected to lose. Nothing has really changed except West Ham getting decimated by Swansea at the weekend.

Factor in with Rooney in the midfield, you lose any technical or specialised skill that any other centre midfielder in the world has, and gain someone who will only run and shout. There's a reason that Ferguson struggled to put him and van Persie in the same line-up. Might very well end up with a similar situation Liverpool had with Gerrard, where the nolstagia and captain factor limits bringing in a player that can bring everything they don't have to the table.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Welbeck out for 9 months. He's entered Wilshere levels of injury proneness.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Not sure how facing West Ham (6th place) in their final game in their stadium would fall under "bottling it".


I see it in the sense of the Manchester United players never turned up, the defending was woeful and they bottled a 2-1 lead by giving away silly foul after silly foul. They lost their heads after getting the second goal, there was no composure, no leadership and it was so disorganised and disjointed. However, this is what the United fans have been accustomed to this season.

Also by "bottling it" I mean they have had numerous chances to take 4th this season but they have not taken it. That's why I chose to use the term as although it was West Ham's last game at Upton Park, Manchester United had something big to fight for also but didn't show up. Only one team wanted to and deserved to win the match last night and that was West Ham. The lack of passion, motivation and desire was worrying but that's just my opinion on the match and is why I chose to say the team "bottled 4th again".

However, based on the season as a whole we don't deserve 4th. Just get the season over with, hope we win the FA Cup and then move onto next season where some changes are needing to be made.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Adidas have dropped chelsea, Adidas want to do less teams apparently 

never thought they made good kits for you guys and their united one's have been terrible aswell

the umbro one's were better:


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

I hope Sunderland win tonight, fuck Mike Ashley. Everton are down on their luck, and the whole club is in a mess. I can see Sunderland winning, and winning well considering the reward. Should be a good game. As for the Liverpool/Chelsea game, i think Liverpool will beat Chelsea pretty convincingly. Even as a Chelsea fan it's hard to be optimistic all things considered. Liverpool are on a high, got a huge game next week and every player will be looking to prove himself. The Chelsea players on the other hand done their job last Monday, that 2-2 draw with Spurs was the highlight of Chelsea's season, and probably the most passionate i've seen them play all season, pretty pathetic really. Still, hopefully they're up for this one like they were Spurs, if so it should be a very good game!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We should just play the kids tbh on our final two games, plus Benteke too of course. No need to risk key players even though we could still snatch 6th (I think). Although the Europa League is something I'm sure Klopp would want to fall back on if we lose next week, so I'm sure we'll see a mixture in the line up tonight and the weekend.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Buzzard Follower said:


> I hope Sunderland win tonight, fuck Mike Ashley.


I agree with fuck Mike Ashley but fuck Sunderland more they knew what Adam Johnson did.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Same team that played vs Villarreal. No holding back


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Our relegation could be confirmed tonight. :fuckthis


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

It's the anniversary of the Valley Parade fire today. RIP to the 56


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

DeeGuy said:


> Welbeck out for 9 months. He's entered Wilshere levels of injury proneness.


And Diaby. And Chamberlain. Only one constant with those people.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Pummy said:


> And Diaby. And Chamberlain. Only one constant with those people.


Walcott?

Also relating to Walcott, West Ham are rumoured to be putting in a £20m bid for him. What a waste!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Father Ted said:


> Adidas have dropped chelsea, Adidas want to do less teams apparently
> 
> never thought they made good kits for you guys and their united one's have been terrible aswell
> 
> the umbro one's were better:


We have to pay them compensation, so I guess we dropped them.

We must have a better deal lined up :hmm:


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > And Diaby. And Chamberlain. Only one constant with those people.
> ...


I forgot him. He has unfortunate career. Every time he was in form he got injured. I also thinks Wenger should devolop him as a striker not winger.



Fat Spanish waiter getting relegated tonight. Delicious. Hope he stays with Newcastle in Championship for 3 more years. Maybe enough time for him for 'cleaning mess'


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

:bye Premier League, it was 'fun' while it lasted - see you all soon I hope. :cry


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

D A S I T M A N E

Not been a great six years on the whole. Played some great stuff in 11/12 at least when the likes of Colo/Tiote/Cabaye/Ben Arfa/Cisse/Ba were all in form. My two favourite moments of this 'era' (lol) would probably be Cisse's 2nd goal against Chelsea (IIRC that win confirmed we'd be in Europe, but I might have made that up), probably the best Newcastle goal I've ever seen. And Tiote's equalizer against Arsenal. 1/4 final of the Europa too I suppose.

Burton Albion here we come :mj2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Chelsea are embarrassing 50% of the chants they have are about Liverpool cause the only one they do is shouting Chelsea 50 times.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LMAO 

Rest in piss Newcastle







:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Benteke :mark:

Everyone was below par tonight so I'm delighted that we snatched a draw at the end. Ojo with ANOTHER assist :mark:

Really hope PSG or someone come in for Hazard during the summer because POTY Hazard turned up tonight and he took the absolute piss


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That has to be a Begovic assist. What a clown.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

DwayneAustin said:


> Benteke :mark:
> 
> Everyone was below par tonight so I'm delighted that we snatched a draw at the end. Ojo with ANOTHER assist :mark:
> 
> Really hope PSG or someone come in for Hazard during the summer because POTY Hazard turned up tonight and he took the absolute piss


Yeah was a fair result. Im happy enough with the draw, i expected Chelsea to lose tbh, so a draw is fine with me.

Hazard was superb. I fucking PRAY no one comes in for him, we need him at Chelsea. Hopefully Conte will persuade him to stay, im pretty sure he will now, he seems a lot happier! That goal was Messi like. Just shows how Mourinho can fuck decent players up! :jose


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I didn't really care about the result against Chelsea as long as we didn't get any injuries or get destroyed I am surprised LFC got a draw though piss poor everyone was.



Buzzard Follower said:


> Just shows how Mourinho can fuck decent players up! :jose


him being not in form seems to be his own fault didn't Hiddink say he wasn't in good shape and he was properly playing like to get Jose fired.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Well thankfully what has been inevitable for months is finally here. The hope is what kills you, so I'm glad this isn't going to be painfully dragged out anymore. Need to start planning for life in the championship straight away.

Watford were massively at the beach tonight and two of our goals were huge flukes, but a win is a win, even if it ultimately means fuck all. 

Redmond had a great first half. Shame that hasn't been evident for most of the season beyond the first few games. He's a talented player when he wants to be though, so I doubt he will be playing for us next season.

Hopefully we can sign off by putting the final nail in the coffin of :martinez








Also, SHOP WINDOW BENTEKE scores again :banderas


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I didn't really care about the result against Chelsea as long as we didn't get any injuries or get destroyed I am surprised LFC got a draw though piss poor everyone was.
> 
> 
> 
> him being not in form seems to be his own fault didn't Hiddink say he wasn't in good shape and he was properly playing like to get Jose fired.


Nah, that's bullshit. Jose and Hazard had a falling out, both egotistical they burried each other. Hazard was forced to be less creative and more defensive which you just cannot do to a player who's natural instinct is to attack.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Just seen this thread! 

I've had my profile picture of a cartoon of Filbert the Fox (LC mascot) since I joined this forum in 2004. Since then, we got relegated twice and played in the third tier - the lowest point of our history - and then promoted twice back up to the PL before winning it (best achievement in our history). It's an incredible, incredible achievement, and a stunning turnaround for the club in such a short time.

PS Commiserations to Toon and Canaries tonight, I was really hoping Sunderland would finally stop stinking the League out but inevitable they stayed up really....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bentekkers raising dat value. 

Lucky draw for us but eh i'll take it. Zoned out of the prem ages ago anyway and just hope we get a result next week in the Europa final.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Good luck to Liverpool next week, even as a Chelsea fan i'll be routing for them. My Grandad is a lifelong fan of The Reds, so i always support them when it doesn't effect anything to do with Chelsea!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

For all the shit Moyes gets Everton has got far worse without him they've got the worse defense in the league it's just awful to watch them attempt defending and as Liverpool fan it's hard to hate them much when they're so shit its funny to look back at how clubs were going to pay 50 million for Stones.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> For all the shit Moyes gets Everton has got far worse without him they've got the worse defense in the league it's just awful to watch them attempt defending and as Liverpool fan it's hard to hate them much when they're so shit *its funny to look back at how clubs were going to pay 50 million for Stones.*


Chelsea still might :mj2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

cheers again @Joel


Kone and Kaboul are superb. Kone might be one of my top ten people ever. Pls have a summer window which is as good as the one we had in january and maybe we dont need to stay up in our penultimate game next season


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rafa pretty much gone again then. Shame. 

Sunderland deserved to stay up though tbh, they could have easily been up before now if they didn't draw so many games. Excellent signings in Jan as usual by Allardyce helped big time, esp Kone, who has been immense as far as I can tell.

What now for Benitez I wonder. Valencia? Or can they persuade him to stay somehow.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Shepard said:


> cheers again @Joel
> 
> 
> Kone and Kaboul are superb. Kone might be one of my top ten people ever. Pls have a summer window which is as good as the one we had in january and maybe we dont need to stay up in our penultimate game next season


I think Sunderland will be midtable next season. The spine of your team should be too good to go through this nonsense again. A couple of quality additions at full back and in attacking midfield (mainly to replace Nonceson), plus some reliable depth, and you should be good to go.

Hopefully you finally get a season you can enjoy without stressing too much.



Kone  Man, what could have been if our board paid the asking price last summer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Just shows how Mourinho can fuck decent players up! :jose


Funny because I thought Hazard won player of the year while being managed by Mourinho. Maybe I imagined that though...



Buzzard Follower said:


> Nah, that's bullshit. Jose and Hazard had a falling out, both egotistical they burried each other. Hazard was forced to be less creative and more defensive which you just cannot do to a player who's natural instinct is to attack.


When a player doesn't turn up for the entire season bar the last 4 games, then he has to put a shift in, otherwise he is not contributing anything. Last season when Hazard was winning games, he was given more freedom. All that was asked of him was to press when the opposition defenders had the ball as part of our game plan in the first half of last season and to track the right back when he got forward, otherwise we're leaving our left back in a 2v1 situation and that's not very smart. 

This season's he's been ineffectful going forward, so he should have been doing some of the dirty work to have at least some value.

The problem with Hazard is not talent, or tactics. It is and has always been his mentality. He's not a winner. He's an entertainer. And that is fine when things are gong right. But when you're the most talented player at the club and not putting up the numbers you should when the club really needs it, then it becomes what we have seen this season.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Joel said:


> Funny because I thought Hazard won player of the year while being managed by Mourinho. Maybe I imagined that though.....
> 
> When a player doesn't turn up for the entire season bar the last 4 games, then he has to put a shift in, otherwise he is not contributing anything. Last season when Hazard was winning games, he was given more freedom. All that was asked of him was to press when the opposition defenders had the ball as part of our game plan in the first half of last season and to track the right back when he got forward, otherwise we're leaving our left back in a 2v1 situation and that's not very smart.
> 
> ...


He did, but i imagine that was before the falling out. Chelsea, Hazard and co were flying in the first half of last season. They couldn't be touched, they played great football and earned great results. Personally i think the problem occurred with Jose and a few of the players in second half of last season. In the new year Chelsea became a lot more cautious in their attacking play, and seemed to focus a lot more on grinding out results. Of course, this could be viewed as sensible tactics which is fair considering we were in a superb position. Effective as it was (we won the league obviously) it still hampered our attack minded midfielders and strikers (Costa, Willian, Hazard, Fabregas, Oscar). They wanted to carry on 'playing' not simply 'grinding' out results. This obviously left certain players frustrated. So again, imo this was the start of the beginning of the end of Jose, and the form of certain players, namely Hazard and Fabregas. 


The PL season of 14/15 wasn't good, overall quality wasn't good. It was a very poor season. Hazard played very well for half, great even. But his second half of the season was good, simply good nothing more. And this goes back to the change in the playing style and tactics. Players like Hazard need freedom to play their own game, take that away and you'll have trouble. Imagine asking Messi or Ronaldo to track back, it doesn't happen. They're better suited up the pitch, not covering anyone! This season, Mourihno's tactics were found out and we suffered for it. Instead of starting this season like we did last, very attack minded and free flowing play, we started it the way we finished the last. That was a bad tactical move on Jose's part, other teams knew what to expect and they pushed forward more (something they would be opposed to usually) and exploited and tested our defensive weakness'. Yet still, Jose was too stubborn to change tactics and give Hazard and co more freedom to attack. And when Jose was sacked it took a long time for Hazard to recover, the fan backlash probably didn't help either. But hey he's allowed one bad season and he's more than proved these last few weeks that he hasn't lost any quailty and is still excellent going forward. I just hope he stays and continues this form going into next season!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Apparently Benteke's goal counted as Ojo's assists that's 2 more assists now than Sterling with a fraction of playing time.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah well Sterling has always been massively overrated! Never rated him as this so called 'world class' player. He's average, an average winger who has a good game every now and then. Daimen Duff was a better winger in his day!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Since when this thread fill with users with divas avi










Also seem like Hazard always given a free pass by some Chelsea fan. Funny that even Ronaldo is not receive that kind of treatment at Madrid. Did he won treble singlehandly for Chelsea or something? His goal last night was more about Liverpool poor defense. Plus you cannot judge anything on meaningless game like this. What if he poor again next season? Still Jose fault? IMO Hazard is always an overrated player. His regular performance at Belgium say it all. I never seen him put on exceptional performance when its matters either.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Buzzard Follower said:


> He did, but i imagine that was before the falling out. Chelsea, Hazard and co were flying in the first half of last season. They couldn't be touched, they played great football and earned great results. Personally i think the problem occurred with Jose and a few of the players in second half of last season. In the new year Chelsea became a lot more cautious in their attacking play, and seemed to focus a lot more on grinding out results. Of course, this could be viewed as sensible tactics which is fair considering we were in a superb position. Effective as it was (we won the league obviously) it still hampered our attack minded midfielders and strikers (Costa, Willian, Hazard, Fabregas, Oscar). They wanted to carry on 'playing' not simply 'grinding' out results. This obviously left certain players frustrated. So again, imo this was the start of the beginning of the end of Jose, and the form of certain players, namely Hazard and Fabregas.


They were flying before the defeat to Newcastle. After that they started to drop more points and the final straw was the Spurs game where we were too cavilier. The goals had dried up before the actual change to a more rigid system.

Maybe the change to the rigid system did kill some of the attacking flair for this season. But they lost the right of their "freedom" when they started dropping too many points before the change. We dropped an 8 point lead and let City back on level terms. We didn 't lose another game until we won the league after that thrashing at WHL. It was an easy decision.




Buzzard Follower said:


> The PL season of 14/15 wasn't good, overall quality wasn't good. It was a very poor season. Hazard played very well for half, great even. But his second half of the season was good, simply good nothing more. And this goes back to the change in the playing style and tactics. Players like Hazard need freedom to play their own game, take that away and you'll have trouble. Imagine asking Messi or Ronaldo to track back, it doesn't happen. They're better suited up the pitch, not covering anyone! This season, Mourihno's tactics were found out and we suffered for it. Instead of starting this season like we did last, very attack minded and free flowing play, we started it the way we finished the last. That was a bad tactical move on Jose's part, other teams knew what to expect and they pushed forward more (something they would be opposed to usually) and exploited and tested our defensive weakness'. Yet still, Jose was too stubborn to change tactics and give Hazard and co more freedom to attack. And when Jose was sacked it took a long time for Hazard to recover, the fan backlash probably didn't help either. But hey he's allowed one bad season and he's more than proved these last few weeks that he hasn't lost any quailty and is still excellent going forward. I just hope he stays and continues this form going into next season!


Hazard's second half of the season was what won him player of the year. Before that it was Fabregas, who then had his usual second half of the season drop. And Costa was injured or suspended for nearly the entire second half of the season. With us playing a rigid system, it was down to Hazard to win us games. And he did. And it made him look like a superstar.

Messi presses like mad. Ronaldo was at right back a few games ago helping out. When Bayern won their treble, Robben bought into Heynckes' plans and worked his ass off without the ball. The best players do everything, not just attack. Even so, Ronaldo had more freedom under Mourinho at Madrid because Ronaldo guaranteed 50+ goals a season. If Hazard stopped pansying around then he could have got more freedom than he had and he absolutely had freedom last season.

We did not start the season like we ended it. That's why we got hammered by everyone. We tried to play attacking football, going for 3pts every game. Mourinho should have adjusted and went for a 2pts per game tactic, but his objective was to win the league, so he probably felt like he couldn't do that especially when we were falling away.

Seems to me you're just ready to blame everything on Mourinho so whatever.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when ojo scores crucial goals in the champions league then maybe he deserves to be mentioned in the same paragraph as sterling.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Some really important assists from Ojo. Not meaningless at all. Will ensure 8th or 9th place.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Joel said:


> Funny because I thought Hazard won player of the year while being managed by Mourinho. Maybe I imagined that though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly his problem at the national team as well. He plays to entertain, not to become a champion. He's always been subpar for Belgium, bar a handful of games. De Bruyne is the real star of the team, because he's a winner. I couldn't have worded it better myself. 

It's a shame to see Hazard not use his vast talents to full use, but oh well. Maybe he'll have an incredible Euros tournament and we'll all be obliged to eat our words, but I doubt it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

SSN saying martinez has been sacked


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Martinez the FRAUD finally gone


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

About 13 months too late :ken


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Tried my best to support Martinez, gave him the second season as the first we overachieved, but now I'm glad he's gone.

De Boer apparently odds on, with him potentially bringing either Jaap Stam or Dennis Bergkamp as his number 2. Players like Stones and Barkley as well as the youngsters coming through must be salivating at that, given when they can learn from those 3. I would expect Bergkamp to step up as Ajax manager, but I would love it if he came over to us. He's the best ever premiership player in my opinion, and to have him at Goodison would be special. 

I'm hoping all 3 come and it's announced by Sunday because I'd start all 3 of them... Haha.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm surprised it took them this long Martinez really took steps back with Everton I still think he could be a good manager if he learns to make his team defend but Moysey should return and make Everton great again.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Pummy said:


> *Since when this thread fill with users with divas avi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, apologies for the female wrestler Avi. Anyone would think this was a wrestling forum. The irony in your face palm smiley would usually be funny if it wasn't so stupid.

As for your Hazard verdict, i can agree with one thing - His Belgium form (which isn't great, ever), but he wouldn't be the only quality player who performs well at club level, but struggles to deliver on the international stage.

Hazard given a free pass by Chelsea fans? Lol. When Jose was sacked Hazard, along with a few others were greeted with very hostile receptions at The Bridge. And personally Im certainly not giving him a pass this season, he's been terrible. So why you're playing that card i have no idea? Hazard's goal last night was world class, go back and watch it again. And also how the fuck was last night's game meaningless? Especially for Liverpool. Liverpool could have still got 5th spot, are in the Europa Lge final with certain players trying to prove their worth in the hope of securing a place in the starting line up next week. It was Liverpool's last game of the season at Anfield, and against natural PL enemies in Chelsea. The Chelsea players also had something to prove, with a new manager coming in they're out to impress. The game was far from meaningless! Ok, the more i read your post the more shit, and wrong it becomes. I cannot be bothered to debate it any further with you!



Joel said:


> They were flying before the defeat to Newcastle. After that they started to drop more points and the final straw was the Spurs game where we were too cavilier. The goals had dried up before the actual change to a more rigid system.
> 
> Maybe the change to the rigid system did kill some of the attacking flair for this season. But they lost the right of their "freedom" when they started dropping too many points before the change. We dropped an 8 point lead and let City back on level terms. We didn 't lose another game until we won the league after that thrashing at WHL. It was an easy decision.


Which is fair enough, but my point is this is when the wheels started to fall off for Jose, Hazard and co. They didn't like that style of play, they wasn't happy playing that way. 




> Hazard's second half of the season was what won him player of the year. Before that it was Fabregas, who then had his usual second half of the season drop. And Costa was injured or suspended for nearly the entire second half of the season. With us playing a rigid system, it was down to Hazard to win us games. And he did. And it made him look like a superstar.
> 
> Messi presses like mad. Ronaldo was at right back a few games ago helping out. When Bayern won their treble, Robben bought into Heynckes' plans and worked his ass off without the ball. The best players do everything, not just attack. Even so, Ronaldo had more freedom under Mourinho at Madrid because Ronaldo guaranteed 50+ goals a season. If Hazard stopped pansying around then he could have got more freedom than he had and he absolutely had freedom last season.
> 
> ...


Hazard on the tail end of last season was the only attacking threat we had on a consistent level, so yes that did make him look better than his performances Suggested. Which was my point, he wasn't great. But i disagree it was all Fabregas in the first half, it was a collective effort by all in attack. And Hazard i felt excelled with all the attacking creativity around him. And the freedom to be allowed to push forward. Also our defense was solid, Matic was a rock in his defensive midfield role. An argument could be had for Matic's dip in form this season and the knock on effect it had on our attack and change in tactics. But that's also up for debate.

Messi, Ronaldo etc occasionally do get back, help out the defense, i wouldn't disagree there but im not comparing Hazard to Messi and Ronaldo. He's not as good, and never will be as good as them. They are on a different level. But that doesn't mean Hazard can't be a great attacking player. He's proven he can be a major asset to the team. A match winner, a game changer. Of course he should get back and help when needed, but he shouldn't need to every game. And this was the problem, consistently directing a player to do things his natural instinct tells him otherwise is always going to end badly. 

It seems too many Chelsea fans want to defend Jose when he should recognise certain traits in his own players. It's his job to utilise the players at his disposal to the best of their abilities. And if players are not suited to his tactics and style of play he should drop them, buy/find players who are. Mata was our player of the season 13/14, he was outstanding, Jose got rid of him because he wasn't suited to his style of play.

Im not putting the blame solely on Mourinho, but im also not defending him either. Should he have been given more time? Most definitely. Should the players with grievances and Jose have got together and addressed their problems? Of course. But the biggest problem in all this was egos getting in the way. Their egos didn't allow them to reach a compromise, so ultimately both parties were to blame for the massive dip in form, or/and lack of. Jose lost the dressing room, which wasn't entirely his fault, but being the manager he should have been able to put his ego aside and done as much as he could to rectify the problems. He didn't, he acted just as immaturely as the players which just isn't the way a world class manager should conduct himself. 

I will be forever grateful to Mourinho, as will 99% of Chelsea fans. And it's a damn shame things had to end like this and tarnish his incredible legacy at Chelsea. But shit happens and we move on. Hopefully all will learn from such a messy and embarrassing season!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*EL FRAUD IS GONE*

Big name incoming soon, war chest and a half to spend in the summer, my prolapse is peppered


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

:lmao

They're truly the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Rafa relegated, Martinez and his backroom staff he brought from Wigan have been sacked, the sun has been beautiful today

Lawd, what a wonderful couple of days


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That's pure cringe. Let's at least go down with some dignity :hogan

Bet it was Lee Ryder's idea.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That pleading letter :lmao

Should have to spend an extra year in the Championship for that :bigron


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Which is fair enough, but my point is this is when the wheels started to fall off for Jose, Hazard and co. They didn't like that style of play, they wasn't happy playing that way.


But you're critising the decision. A decision that was needed to be taken to win us the league, as the players stopped picking up points before the change. If they wanted the freedom, they should have continued to produce. 



Buzzard Follower said:


> Hazard on the tail end of last season was the only attacking threat we had on a consistent level, so yes that did make him look better than his performances Suggested. Which was my point, he wasn't great. But i disagree it was all Fabregas in the first half, it was a collective effort by all in attack. And Hazard i felt excelled with all the attacking creativity around him. And the freedom to be allowed to push forward. Also our defense was solid, Matic was a rock in his defensive midfield role. An argument could be had for Matic's dip in form this season and the knock on effect it had on our attack and change in tactics. But that's also up for debate.


Hazard was the deciding factor in many games. This is what is important. Forget the looking pretty, he was delivering 3pts after 3pts with key goals or key assists. This is what history remembers. If he got this mentality in his head, he'd be talked about in the same breath as the rest of the stars under Messi and Ronaldo.

Pretty sure Fabregas was odds on to win the player of the year up until after that 2-0 win up in Stoke. Yes, it's true that the whole team was firing, but Fabregas was pulling each and every string. Conducting every single game. Midfielders struggled to get near him. And then the second half of the season happened and he reverted to type.



Buzzard Follower said:


> Messi, Ronaldo etc occasionally do get back, help out the defense, i wouldn't disagree there but im not comparing Hazard to Messi and Ronaldo. He's not as good, and never will be as good as them. They are on a different level. But that doesn't mean Hazard can't be a great attacking player. He's proven he can be a major asset to the team. A match winner, a game changer. Of course he should get back and help when needed, but he shouldn't need to every game. And this was the problem, consistently directing a player to do things his natural instinct tells him otherwise is always going to end badly.


You're the one who brought Messi and Ronaldo into this :lol He shouldn't have to do it every game? So who should track the opposing right back when the opposition is attacking that flank? Are we to let Azpi/Baba handle 2 players alone? Let's see how that works out for us. In fact, we don't have to look far back. Remember 12-13 when Di Matteo was in charge? Mata, Hazard and Oscar (MAZACAR :mark: ) were given no defensive duties and we got destroyed over and over when on defence. We know what happened to results and Di Matteo's job.



Buzzard Follower said:


> It seems too many Chelsea fans want to defend Jose when he should recognise certain traits in his own players. It's his job to utilise the players at his disposal to the best of their abilities. And if players are not suited to his tactics and style of play he should drop them, buy/find players who are. Mata was our player of the season 13/14, he was outstanding, Jose got rid of him because he wasn't suited to his style of play.


Mourinho is not blameless. He was part of the problem and his stubborn nature helped in his downfall.

I loved Mata, but let's be honest, he was player of the year in seasons where we were like 20+ behind the champions. Mourinho comes in, the team gets better as a whole and Mata can't handle the pace... He's hardly pulled up trees at United. He's a luxury. A lovely player to watch when all is good. And he seems to be a very nice person. But his lack of physical attributes means you cannot be successful with him being your best player.



Buzzard Follower said:


> Im not putting the blame solely on Mourinho, but im also not defending him either. Should he have been given more time? Most definitely. Should the players with grievances and Jose have got together and addressed their problems? Of course. But the biggest problem in all this was egos getting in the way. Their egos didn't allow them to reach a compromise, so ultimately both parties were to blame for the massive dip in form, or/and lack of. Jose lost the dressing room, which wasn't entirely his fault, but being the manager he should have been able to put his ego aside and done as much as he could to rectify the problems. He didn't, he acted just as immaturely as the players which just isn't the way a world class manager should conduct himself.
> 
> I will be forever grateful to Mourinho, as will 99% of Chelsea fans. And it's a damn shame things had to end like this and tarnish his incredible legacy at Chelsea. But shit happens and we move on. Hopefully all will learn from such a messy and embarrassing season!


Yes, it was the fault of him, the players and most definitely and probably mostly the board for resting on their laurels the same way they did in 2010, which led to another manager losing his job after winning the double the previous year. Maybe one day they'll get it, but I doubt it. After year of splashing the money, they're all about making it and solely that these days it feels.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:hogan


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wenger to be offered a new deal

LMAO

shit club shit fans

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Father Ted said:


> Wenger to be offered a new deal


Please tell me that's just a cruel joke? fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Please tell me that's just a cruel joke? fpalmfpalmfpalm


Take a look at @piersmorgan's Tweet: https://twitter.com/piersmorgan/status/730877731215409156?s=09

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Father Ted said:


> Take a look at @piersmorgan's Tweet: https://twitter.com/piersmorgan/status/730877731215409156?s=09


Ugh, this club just won't learn will they :gameover


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Martinez finally gone. said all along he was overrated, see the first season he had with Everton he overachieved big time with Moyes' playing group and then when he finally got around to putting his own touches on the squad, they get progressively worse. he's a fraud

also Arsenal :lol

and finally if we don't fuck LVG off right after the FA Cup final, I'm worried he might be staying. Oh God the horror :mj2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andre said:


> :lmao
> 
> They're truly the gift that keeps on giving.


:lmao

Wenger signing a new contract is just wow. Makes you wonder what it will actually take for the club to take the risk and go in another direction. I completely understand why they don't want to considering they have a manager that gets them top 4 and keeps the books in the black year on year but sooner or later they are gonna have to take that risk if they ever do want to achieve more.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Look like even rival fans see Wenger as a laughing stock. Yet the Arsene Knows Best brigade still think nobody could do better job fpalm


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Arsene Wenger reminds me of a better version of Marvin Lewis, head coach of the Cincinnati Bengals in the NFL. Lewis has been coach since 2003, and under him they're _just_ good enough to qualify for the playoffs, but they've never won a game once they got there. Most teams would have fired their coach long by now, but Bengals owner Mike Brown embraces their mediocrity and is notoriously cheap. As long as the Bengals make it to the playoffs and his team is making a profit, Brown is satisfied. Some Lewis apologists (the equivalent of the AKB brigade) fall back on the train of thought that the Bengals were worse off before Lewis arrived (14 straight years with a losing record), and conveniently gloss over the fact that the Bengals have as many playoff victories under Lewis as they have in those 14 years preceding him which is to say they have none.

The difference here is that Wenger is considerably more decorated with three Prem titles and six FA Cups, as well as going on 19 straight seasons of Champions League qualification, including a few deep runs in the tournament.

Preaching to the choir I'm sure. Arsenal's ceiling under Wenger seems to be a finish somewhere in the top 4 in the Prem, and maybe an FA Cup. The Bengals' ceiling under Lewis is maybe having the best record in their division that season while bowing out immediately in the first round. Both coaches have just enough job security by showing success in the standings/table while proving inferior against top level competition (Arsenal in CL, Bengals in NFL playoffs). Every year you wonder when the team will move on from their coach, and every year it doesn't happen.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

There are bigger concerns for Arsenal fans than Wenger's lack of success. The club gives not one thought to their supporters yet they wail away at the wall begging for change to probably the one aspect of the club that doesn't exactly need change right now. Considering that the club doesn't cater to it's locals, that the ticket prices are excessive and that your board is only concerned about dividends are all pretty major ones. It's a business and Wenger has proven to be the successful manager that gives the board what they came for.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chelsea have offered Terry a extension for a year. I expect him to take it. Good, he needs to be phased out but you need that guy with leadership qualities in the locker room. We still need to go after a CB though. Zouma is one for the future (depending on how he comes back from his injury) but he needs a partner.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Watford this season:

Safe at Christmas
Fans didn't have to worry about relegation at any point
FA Cup Semi Final
Mid table finish
5 Points behind Chelsea

Willing to bet none of that happens next season, and that :jet finishes above them. Shocking sacking.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> Watford this season:
> 
> Safe at Christmas
> Fans didn't have to worry about relegation at any point
> ...


None of their fans on reddit appear to disagree. It looks to be one of those decisions that need people watching their games each week to understand. Paraphrasing, mind. He apparently lost the dressing room, rarely changed the squad around and ruffled the Pozzo's feathers by bringing in players (pleaded with them to break their famous policy) who then offered nothing to the team, with a tactical system that also stayed the same all season. Think someone in this thread said last month that this situation is similar to Laudrup at Swansea (where the achievements might be there but everything within the squad was pretty rotten).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> None of their fans on reddit appear to disagree. It looks to be one of those decisions that need people watching their games each week to understand. Paraphrasing, mind. He apparently lost the dressing room, rarely changed the squad around and ruffled the Pozzo's feathers by bringing in players (pleaded with them to break their famous policy) who then offered nothing to the team, with a tactical system that also stayed the same all season. Think someone in this thread said last month that this situation is similar to Laudrup at Swansea (where the achievements might be there but everything within the squad was pretty rotten).


I only see them going massively backwards, possibly being relegated. Those same fans are taking this season for granted. Wonder how many of them see them progressing from this.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.thehardtackle.com/news/2...e-euro-2016-squad-where-did-it-all-go-wrong/?

Talk about overreacting, France midfield is one of the best in the world, it seems just bling hate against LVG.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Rockland said:


> Chelsea have offered Terry a extension for a year. I expect him to take it. Good, he needs to be phased out but you need that guy with leadership qualities in the locker room. We still need to go after a CB though. Zouma is one for the future (depending on how he comes back from his injury) but he needs a partner.


It's great news. And i hope he puts pen to paper on the deal. But i wouldn't blame him if he pissed off elsewhere after the Board's pathetic treatment of him earlier in the season. No matter what anybody say's, John Terry is a legend at Chelsea, and one of the best Centre Backs in the world in his hay day. 

We do need a decent, young CB, someone who can potentially take over JT's role as a defensive General. Gary Cahill is good, but he's no leader. Same with Zouma, i like the guy and i think he has great potential but he's no team leader!

Im not going to lie, i haven't followed much Italian football of the past few years so im not all that Knowledgeable when it comes to Conte and his style of play. But i assume 'shoring up' the defense at Chelsea will be high on his list of priorities!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> I only see them going massively backwards, possibly being relegated. Those same fans are taking this season for granted. Wonder how many of them see them progressing from this.


To the fans and board, it is probably better to try swap things up than slip and gamble like Hull has done in their Premier League seasons (good few months, ensure survival, followed by a bad year). Second season syndrome is the popular term for it.

I'd expect Watford to be similar to a few Italian clubs in that their backroom staff remain intact despite changes to the head coach every few months/year. So that the head coach's job is to train them for a specific idea/tactic and if it fails, it can easily be rectified and a new head coach can be instilled. Could probably liken this to that the head coach is the traveling salesman where in English football, we are more accustomed to the more authoritative manager. Of course the authoritative manager is a more global concept but just applying it locally.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> To the fans and board, it is probably better to try swap things up than slip and gamble like Hull has done in their Premier League seasons (good few months, ensure survival, followed by a bad year). Second season syndrome is the popular term for it.
> 
> I'd expect Watford to be similar to a few Italian clubs in that their backroom staff remain intact despite changes to the head coach every few months/year. So that the head coach's job is to train them for a specific idea/tactic and if it fails, it can easily be rectified and a new head coach can be instilled. Could probably liken this to that the head coach is the traveling salesman where in English football, we are more accustomed to the more authoritative manager. Of course the authoritative manager is a more global concept but just applying it locally.


To clarify, do you think sacking him was the right decision? If so, do you not think Watford will now go backwards? and, all things considered, this:

Safe at Christmas
Fans didn't have to worry about relegation at any point
FA Cup Semi Final
Mid table finish
5 Points behind Chelsea

is outweighed by other factors and he deserved to be sacked?

Imo it's one of the dumbest sackings in memory and the "grass is greener" fans will look stupid next season, when Watford almost inevitably go backwards. I saw a lot of them on Reddit, I also saw a lot of them on BBC criticising the decision. Managers should be judged on the whole season, and QSF just delivered Watfords best season in I don't even know how many years. He's probably going to end up getting better offers for his next job (Valencia maybe?), whereas i'm struggling to see who would be an upgrade for Watford.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> To clarify, do you think sacking him was the right decision? If so, You do you not think Watford will now go backwards? and, all things considered, this:
> 
> Safe at Christmas
> Fans didn't have to worry about relegation at any point
> ...


Hope that they are relegated next season, just look at the team Quique had to work with, he did the most he could with the team he had. Ungrateful bunch


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chelsea... I see you... Offering Terry a shit deal no doubt, so now if he says no, they can put it on him.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> To clarify, do you think sacking him was the right decision? If so, do you not think Watford will now go backwards? and, all things considered, this:
> 
> Safe at Christmas
> Fans didn't have to worry about relegation at any point
> ...


They haven't been in form since their boxing day defeat and their cup run wasn't a work of art. His own signings failed to live up to value either. His career has shown similar symptoms of great starts where it eventually falls into decline towards the end, hence why he has never had a stable job. 

I think it was the best decision. The people making the decisions will have seen his record too and be concerned. He was judged on the whole season but the black patch stood out to the Pozzos (I think) more than the bright white patch.

Of course it can always fail but isn't it better to replace something that has started to fall apart, before it costs the club millions?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> They haven't been in form since their boxing day defeat and their cup run wasn't a work of art. His own signings failed to live up to value either. His career has shown similar symptoms of great starts where it eventually falls into decline towards the end, hence why he has never had a stable job.
> 
> I think it was the best decision. The people making the decisions will have seen his record too and be concerned. He was judged on the whole season but the black patch stood out to the Pozzos (I think) more than the bright white patch.
> 
> Of course it can always fail but isn't it better to replace something that has started to fall apart, before it costs the club millions?


Their recent form is only slightly worse than what most expected of Watford at the start of the season. The white patch was a massive, season-defining over achievement, the black patch was almost what you would have expected of Watford anyway given their squad. We'll see next season whether this is the right decision but personally I see them fighting to stay up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jose needs to text big man sharpish and tell him to hold tight

He'll be able to join his boyhood club soon

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Anything that I can watch Mourinho vs Guardiola next season :mark: hopefully his another nemesis Benitez is up there too(possibly Watford if they offer enough money?)


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Old Trafford being evacuated?!

No info on Sky.....Apparently only the north and west stands?!!! 

Kick off delayed by 45 Minutes.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

"Suspect Package" found apparently. Hopefully its' a hoax and nothing serious. 

City ahead. If they wrap it up before we start, I hope we don't down tools. I want automatic EL qualification rather than finishing 7th-8th.

EDIT: Match abandoned.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck me Man U match abandoned


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Fucking Bomb Disposal Squat at Old Trafford!!! Fuck me.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Fucking hell, Tottenham. Y'all have food poisoning again?

Tim Sherwood didn't die for this!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

It wasn't me :jose


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The suspect package has been identified as the ball in the back of the net


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Spurs really have choked under pressure!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spurs doing just lovely since I picked them to win the league next season.

215 minutes played - 1 goal scored, 7 conceded.

Update - Approaching 220 Minutes, 1 goal scored, 9 conceded.

Like the time SI picked the Dolphins for the Superbowl.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice to see some of these players deciding to show up and put themselves in the shop window.

Crazy stuff at Old Trafford, I heard something about a device strapped to a gas pipe smh. Cunts. Well done to the security people that found it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh Spurs :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Spurs bottling not only the league but 2nd place to Arsenal in amazing style :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:jet4 with another :jet4, securing CL qualification for City at the expense of Man Utd :bosque

Also, BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE managing to finish the season in 3rd, behind bottlers Arsenal, by losing 5-1 against a 10 man already relegated Newcastle :jet6


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Yay, we are winning the Europa League next season with Mourinho! 

Forget Poch, Spurs won't ever finish above Arsenal even if Guardiola manages them.

Wenger crawling up the table year on year. 1st place finish and contract extension next season?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Spurs gonna Spurs is so different in the English Premier League and the NBA. :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fantastic goal from Ibe today :mark: He actually looks decent when he doesn't have to think and just drives at teams

Great to see Ings and Hendo back too


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

:jet6 and BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE SPURS 


* Losing 5-1 to relegated 10 man Newcastle.


* Finishing with just ONE MORE POINT than :arry did in 11/12 before he was sacked. 



* Just ONE MORE POINT than the AVB/Sherwood "disaster season". 

* THE SAME POINTS as under :arry in 09/10. 



* LESS POINTS than under AVB in 12/13.

BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE SPURS :jet3 

...FINISHING BELOW ARSENAL AGAIN :banderas :berlino

Not so :jet6 now.





Another :jet4 for Kelechi, SECURING 4th for City. That's 5 MEANINGLESS POINTS he has earned with his :jet4's this season, the difference between City finishing above United.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't stop laughing at Tottenham :lmao


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

We won the defence









cue Bournemouth to win 2-0


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

brilliant post Andre :lmao

can't believe what happened at Old Trafford, crazy stuff. now we gotta put up with Van Gaal's ugly mug on TV again :mj2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> :jet6 and BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE SPURS
> 
> 
> * Losing 5-1 to relegated 10 man Newcastle.
> ...


Post of the year :jet3


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Start to think Pochettino is a fraud and no better than Rodgers. The amount of bottle jobs he made this season are quite ridiculous.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

He doesn't seem like a fraud or a one season wonder. Genuinely did some great stuff at Southampton and also revitalized Spurs. But he's not yet reached the level that top jobs can be handed to him on a platter. Certainly not good enough to be considered over Mourinho, as some United fans were thinking.

Bottling a potential 2nd place finish is a blot on his record, no matter what good work he's done. Arsenal were nowhere near a title challenge and yet they finish above the title challengers, it reads like a joke.

It will be a difficult next season for him because he has to win a trophy and do better or equal this 3rd position, with several class managers coming in. Maybe a league cup or an FA cup, but some silverware is necessary to keep his CV shining.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Southampton really haven't been given the credit they deserve this year. Another fantastic season for them. 

Spurs though :lmao. Absolutely no luck.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731874344167714816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731873947613024256


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Andre said:


> :jet6 and BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE SPURS
> 
> 
> * Losing 5-1 to relegated 10 man Newcastle.
> ...


:sodone :sodone :sodone


Szczesny on the twitter right now rustling theeeeee absolute bastarding fuck out of every Spurs fan's jimmy. 

Micky Hazard's just been spotted outside B&Q with a hatchet and an air rifle. Apparently Gazza's en route with the cooked chicken and fishing rod. Fucking scenes, brothers. Fucking scenes.

Shambles of a season, but really, what a fucking spectacularly brilliant last day. Arteta coming on and scoring a goal by belting the ball of Mark Bunn's bunnet. Rosicky getting the hero's send off. Flamini heading off to save the world with his eight hundred billion quid. Me doing the back stroke in a sea of Tottenham tears. 

I'll see you all in August, brothers. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Now that the league is finished, it's time for me to look back on my predictions. I was pretty wildly wrong on a few things as it turns out.

Brackets mean the position I think they are most likely to finish, in the case of teams affected by the Old Trafford evacuation.



V. Skybox said:


> Early predictions for the Prem. Feel free to tell me how wrong I am.
> 
> 01. Arsenal
> Yes, Arsenal. I saw them as being contenders last year and they've just gotten stronger since. Only a top-level striker (and maybe DM cover) needed and this is a lock.
> ...


A common theme here: poor estimation of managers. Especially Ranieri. These predictions were pretty bad all things considered.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Every one of my predictions was 100% correct. I can retire from these threads as the undisputed GOAT. Gonna go and have a wank to celebrate. God bless you all.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I am also quite CONTENT knowing I shall not be on the WALL OF SHAME... as per usual :quite



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Arteta coming on and scoring a goal by belting the ball of Mark Bunn's bunnet.


I have to see this :banderas

He is such a stunningly shit keeper and it's hilarious to watch him try so hard, yet still be so hopelessly out of his depth. It's almost as if he's the result of some fuck about Fifa make-a-player session run by Moz, where he decided to give him 5'9" height, t-Rex proportion arms, no agility or positional sense. Only missing the Fellaini comedy hair.

OF COURSE the geniuses (or genii, rather :quite) at Norwich City Player Recruitment had him on our books once. OF COURSE. ALONG COME NORWICH thought Bunny.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Actually I'd kind of like a Ranieri smiley with the words "Proven Failure" on his head


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

:skybox

SOON


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wenger will fall back on saying 'We were runners up' for a while now I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wenger still needs to go :side:


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Runner-up with only 71 points is nothing to be proud of. But knowing Wenger he probably loathe over this for year.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

He's already said he's not content with it so you'll probably need to find something else to whinge over :WHYYY4


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Did anyone else just hear the mong called Hussain closing 606, aggressively arguing with Robbie Savage that Spurs have been THE BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE this season? 

:trips8
@Seb @Joel


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Please don't disclose my real name.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Erik. Hussain


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Spurs, in a 2 horse race for the title... Finish 3rd 

Class Spurs


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm just glad Leicester got enough points that they would have won the title anyway even if Spurs would have beat Chelsea and won their last two games. Brilliant.

Leicester deserved it, they were the best team. They won the fucking league.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731952309849214977
...

:moyes5


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

............Training exercise for search dogs.

Not a phone with pipes and wires coming out then lol, what my mate, who went to the game, said.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Lineker triggering Shearer over relegating Newcastle in 2009 on MOTD :bosque


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lineker has that cheeky tendency to rub people's noses in it lol. Still, he'll be in his pants next season, right?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i can't believe rafa even considered the idea of everton

you used to manage liverpool you twat


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh Mark Bunn. You did not disappoint. 



Brock said:


> Lineker has that cheeky tendency to rub people's noses in it lol. Still, he'll be in his pants next season, right?


You seem keen to see that :mj


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Andre said:


> Oh Mark Bunn. You did not disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem keen to see that :mj


Na  

I'm sure Shearer will have a field day getting his own back tho.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ards looked like he had pink eye there. 

Probably been up to some risky shena....ns with one his players' wives again. Or maybe it was with that divorcee he was ALLEGEDLY texting.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Shearer criticizing Mitrovic for an awful challenge is a bit hypocritical coming from that horrific cunt.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Shearer's a baldy, useless porridge-gobbling sack of tatties, anyway. Makes me almost regret being a Newcastle fan today. 

Danny Murphy's another wee gobshite. 

Rosicky was better than both and Flamini teabags their ma while Arteta raids their fridge.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

united_07 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731952309849214977
> ...
> 
> :moyes5


Breathtaking incompetence. How can nobody have known about this? United themselved must have been aware this exercise had taken place, the people who carried it out obviously knew and the police surely would have been informed. If someone isn't sacked for this, they bloody should be...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Imagine being the guy/girl sitting in the pub twigging that you've left a fake bomb in a 75,000 capacity fitba stadium. I'd personally ASK for my P45 after that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone else see Leicester's open top bus parade? 

roud

What a day for the City.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'M BACK FROM RETIREMENT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732316720954781697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732316786520150018

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732316876672499712


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So De Gea probably hates Smalling now :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Apparently, Nike have signed us on a £60m per year 10 year deal, which I guess is the second biggest manufacturer deal. Explains why we don't mind paying the £40m compensation to end our £30m per year deal with Adidas early.

I guess Nike got triggered by recently losing United and Arsenal in England. Apparently we sold the third most shirts last year too, behind Barca and Bayern, so I guess it made sense for all to strike when the iron was hot.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

De Gea must despise almost all of his team mates at this stage 

He really wanted that golden glove :mj2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Should try and get himself a Cover the Near Post Glove first. 

Open top bus parade today to celebrate big Petey's golden glove award. Gonna be crack.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

DeeGuy said:


> De Gea must despise almost all of his team mates at this stage
> 
> He really wanted that golden glove :mj2


Real Madrid are waiting with open arms. 
:dayum


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Brock said:


> Anyone else see Leicester's open top bus parade?
> 
> roud
> 
> What a day for the City.


Was there mate. Fooking mental day, never seen so many people crammed into a city!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Shatab Anwar said:


> Real Madrid are waiting with open arms.
> :dayum


This season Keylor Navas > De Gea.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Wonder what would have happened if both DDG played the first matches at the start of the season (after the fax fiasco) and if Cech didnt have that injury, i believe both missed like 4 or 5 games each


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> This season Keylor Navas > De Gea.


I concur. Navas has been vital this season. But De Gea will be Real Madrid's no.1 within a couple of seasons.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

@Andre This is what you were talking about the other day? :jet3

Even SMALL CLUB CHELSEA was thrown in there :towns2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Savage should have stopped him when he said small club Chelsea :mjchelsea

That guy is a lunatic. How are people like him allowed to watch sports? :towns2

Leicester a one man team. Lordy.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> @Andre This is what you were talking about the other day? :jet3
> 
> Even SMALL CLUB CHELSEA was thrown in there :towns2


Yes :lmao

The "they wouldn't have won the league if Mahrez was injured" argument being seriously argued when Spurs were fortunate Kane was available nearly all season :trips8

Just so much stupidity and hyperbole crammed into two minutes :wtf2 :jet3

Let's not start the Chelsea big club debate again :townswoah


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Club Legend gone.... 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...lkeeper-no-appearances-four-years-Etihad.html


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:heston

That Spurs fan. Shame Savage didn't remember to mention the fact that if it wasn't for Kane, Spurs would probably never been where they were in the first place. Although Savage did well ripping into that dingleberry tho.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

wkdsoul said:


> Club Legend gone....
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...lkeeper-no-appearances-four-years-Etihad.html


0 goals conceded for City in 4 years. Legend. Greatest GK in the club's history. How will you ever replace him?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Liverpool were the best team


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

wkdsoul said:


> Club Legend gone....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still remember him as next Seaman when he came to Arsenal. Never been a same since.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EVERYTHING THEY'VE BUILT WILL FALL :moyes4

Rooney at the end :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

van Gaal brings Phil Jones back in the squad for the FA Cup Final, who hasn't played in 5 months, and drops Borthwick-Jackson...


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Surprised if anyone is actually trying to sit down and analyse van Gaal's tactics and team selections anymore. The "process" obviously is just throwing all names into the hat (except Rooney's and De Gea's) and choosing the starting XI. 

van Gaal is just trolling at this point.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

whilst I don't agree with LVG much, I don't rate CBJ at all so I'm happy for Jones to play as when he's fit he's worth having in the team


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm going to be having a few drinks today especially to calm the nerves before the FA Cup match. The last time I was nervous this season was the replay against West Ham as if we lost that it would have been season over and an end to a dire season of football from United. I'm slightly confident we will win this as Palace have been in terrible form so far this year however, you never can predict what will happen on a cup final day. Plus, you never know what United will turn up with LVG in charge; will it be the United under pressure that goes out there to prove their critics wrong especially if LVG wants to remain in the managerial role next season (I still don't think that will happen and if it does I will lose my mind) or will it be the slow, plodding, zombie United that has mostly turned up on the pitch this season, you just never know.

I really hope we do it, it will be special for me if we win it today as it will be a positive way to end an abysmal season. Seriously, enduring 9 months of this shit has not be fun to watch and it really does suck seeing the team you love remain in transition when really they should have been competing for the title by now and LVG's infamous _"philosophy"_ should be nailed down by now but it hasn't and you can tell the players have felt restricted and haven't enjoyed the system all season apart from a few that have turned up (Smalling, Blind, De Gea, Rashford and Martial). 

I'm always ecstatic when we've won a Premier League title and a Champions League title but this FA Cup will be right up there if we win it. I'd love to see some of the players especially De Gea, Martial, Rashford, Blind, Smalling that have worked hard this season and that have dragged the team this season lift that trophy. It would be nice also to see Carrick and Rooney finally win it as either one or both may be gone by the summer time. Anyway, I really hope we pull it off, that the team turn up and show they want it like the fans want it. I need something to smile about and I deserve that much after the money I've spent each month watching this dreadful period of football by us. Fingers crossed we turn up and Palace struggle.

Also worth noting that my home team, Hereford FC are in the FA Vase Final against Morpeth Town tomorrow. I couldn't go unfortunately (may also be recovering from a hang over so it may be best I don't go) but my step-dad is attending and I know some people from work are attending. I really hope they win it tomorrow as it has been a sad few years with the club falling out of League 2, going down to the Conference and then due to financial difficulties Hereford United inevitably was dissolved. On the positive, they became Hereford FC and recently won promotion by winning the Midland League title and will be in the Southern League next season (8th tier). Good luck to them and I hope they do it! The game will be on BT Sport on Sunday and kick off is at 12:15pm.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

As long as Bolasie doesn't have a stormer we'll batter them. Hopefully make Pardiola cry too.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

I think we will win it. Whether it is because of or in spite of van Gaal, we have been able to grind out wins recently except for the West Ham loss and the players have looked up for it in the cup games. A comfortable 2-0 cruise to the cup, I hope.

Not to distract from the cup, but there is an interesting article in De Telegraaf today by Marcel van der Kraan, van Gaal's close friend. This guy openly stated on Sky that van Gaal feeds him stuff, though he doesn't have contacts to Woodward directly. Throughout the season, he's been echoing van Gaal's opinions and backing him in his articles, but the recent one seems to be sort of resigned to the inevitable. This is worth a read, straight from the mind of van Gaal and his thoughts prior to the cup final:

http://www.telegraaf.nl/telesport/v...35957/__Wembley_Van_Gaals_eindstation___.html

Some interesting inferences from that: In the event of his sacking, van Gaal thinks appointing him as a DoF with Jose as manager is a good deal for him despite his own staff leaving, though Woodward has clearly ruled it out. He thinks it is "not nice" that the club haven't backed him publicly, but feels the dreaded vote of confidence would be worse. He still thinks Jose "looks up to him" (goes with the ego of the man anyway). Even cites that firing him would cost the club 6 million (as though that is a problem). Again, blames the media witch-hunt as the main reason for his failure this season.

It's a toxic situation to have the manager in this state of mind prior to such a crucial game, but it can't be helped, I guess.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Today is the day pardrews fa cup dream dies again :mark: 

Palace are shit, we'll smash them

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Somebody shout "Geraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard" into Pardew's ear. :side:

Fully expect a United win today. I know Palace have some good individual players, Bolasie, Zaha, Cabaye. Plus Gayle can nick a goal, but can't see past a United victory.

Watching the '90 final now on BBC.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't see United battering anyone, but I expect them to win today. Hopefully it isn't van Gaal's last game.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Not bothered who wins today tbh, just hope it's an entertaining game. I can see it being a very cagey encounter though. Wouldn't be surprised if it was 0-0 after 90 mins.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Reckon he'd go with his favorites, line-up should be straightforward. DDG-Valencia, Smalling, Blind, Rojo-Carrick, Fellaini, Rooney-Martial, Rashford, Mata. 

That way, he can fulfill his usual fullback substitution fetish when Rojo inevitably has a mare and requires Darmian to come on for him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Beating Palace shouldn't be much of an UPHILL TASK for United :silverc LEL if they can't beat this disgustingly mediocre Palace side ards


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I wish it was possible for United and Palace to both lose I hate both of the teams, Pardew is a right cunt.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

If the FA Cup final is anything like the Scottish final then we're in for a great game!

ETA - Rangers and Hibs fans fighting on the pitch


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Well this is fairly dull so far.

We need to sell Martial and start from scratch. He's on overrated sack of shit. His goalscoring record at club level is one goal in every four games!!! At £60million you need more than mere "potential". You need to be complete. All he has is pace, and some dribbling ability. His finishing is that of a League 1 player (and I don't mean the French League). Sell him he's a sack of shite. He's a shorter faster blacker Andy Carroll. Would suit a team like West Ham or Leyton Orient.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

:moyes1 ZzzzzZzzzzZzzzz


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well this is fairly dull so far.
> 
> We need to sell Martial and start from scratch. He's on overrated sack of shit. His goalscoring record at club level is one goal in every four games!!! At £60million you need more than mere "potential". You need to be complete. All he has is pace, and some dribbling ability. His finishing is that of a League 1 player (and I don't mean the French League). Sell him he's a sack of shite. He's a shorter faster blacker Andy Carroll. Would suit a team like West Ham or Leyton Orient.


:jet3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well this is fairly dull so far.
> 
> We need to sell Martial and start from scratch. He's on overrated sack of shit. His goalscoring record at club level is one goal in every four games!!! At £60million you need more than mere "potential". You need to be complete. All he has is pace, and some dribbling ability. His finishing is that of a League 1 player (and I don't mean the French League). Sell him he's a sack of shite. He's a shorter faster blacker Andy Carroll. Would suit a team like West Ham or Leyton Orient.


so you don't rate him i take it?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well this is fairly dull so far.
> 
> We need to sell Martial and start from scratch. He's on overrated sack of shit. His goalscoring record at club level is one goal in every four games!!! At £60million you need more than mere "potential". You need to be complete. All he has is pace, and some dribbling ability. His finishing is that of a League 1 player (and I don't mean the French League). Sell him he's a sack of shite. He's a shorter faster blacker Andy Carroll. Would suit a team like West Ham or Leyton Orient.


:jet3 :jet3 :jet3 :jet3 :jet3 :jet3 :jet3 :jet3 :jet3 :jet3 :jet3

He's a teenager, first season in a foreign league, he's been United's second best player this season, miles better than anyone at United besides de Gea.

I'm sure :silverc will launch his own defence of Martial, including giving ZERO CREDIT to Van Gaal for him basically smashing all expectations since he was signed.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why are finals getting such shit refs first the Europa league and now FA Cup.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well this is fairly dull so far.
> 
> We need to sell Martial and start from scratch. He's on overrated sack of shit. His goalscoring record at club level is one goal in every four games!!! At £60million you need more than mere "potential". You need to be complete. All he has is pace, and some dribbling ability. His finishing is that of a League 1 player (and I don't mean the French League). Sell him he's a sack of shite. He's a shorter faster blacker Andy Carroll. Would suit a team like West Ham or Leyton Orient.


All this was missing was "he scores :jet4's" to top it off.

:jet3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The classic Van Gaal first half. Goes to show that no matter what happens we must change the manager and end this pain.

Everthing is so laboured, so slow. Really feel for Martial and Rashford who are trying to inject some pace into the play and have done pretty well when getting the chance to do so. Mata has been pretty good linking with them but there's nothing else. Not sure where Fellaini is supposed to be playing, Rooney is strolling around like it's preseason and Carrick offers next to nothing these days. 

Palace looking more dangerous as it went on and both CB's have been lucky when caught out. Can see a few more nervous moments coming if it stays at 0-0.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

[email protected] you all yes I know I'm being a mark and just ranting at half time... but it's more than mere hyperbole.

I mean, he *is not* this brilliant player the media wax lyrical about, and he *does not* have the potential to ever prove his inflated worth.

No, I do not "rate him". I think he shows glimpses of class, and glimpses of a good touch. He usually has about four 30-second spots in a match, and disappears for the rest of it. Maybe Jeff Hardy is a better comparison than Andy Carroll.

Look here... I was ridiculed and torn to fucking shreds when I tore into LVG on the day he was announced for us. I will hold my hands up If I'm wrong about Martial but I do not believe he will be successful in the EPL. He may be better in the Spanish League. He's just not a United player, he doesn't like the city, he doesn't fit in, he looks miserable. So I sit in the current minority... I'm fine with that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes the professional wrestler is a better comparison than the shit footballer.

Your opinion is being ridiculed because it is very bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

please explain how jeff hardy would've been a better comparison?

i think you should've gone with bob ross myself. his paintings are okay, but fuck me they're no picasso.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Not sure where Fellaini is supposed to be playing.


In his own box heading the ballz, man.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Two average teams with no ambition, The fact that these 2 sides made it to the final shows how shite the English game has become.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> Yes the professional wrestler is a better comparison than the shit footballer.
> 
> Your opinion is being ridiculed because it is very bad.


Well my opinions are usually ridiculed for being "very bad" mate, sometimes I'm proven right and sometimes I'm proven wrong but I don't sit on the fence, and I don't think Martial is special.

Already said I will hold my hands up if I am proven wrong.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

World class Rooney there!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I am happy Utd scored after that Pardew dance.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

I´ve said it before I´ll say it again! United is TRASH! complete and utter trash! I´ll never bet on them EVER again!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully United fans are critical of De Gea for that Puncheon goal instead of rolling over hypodermic needles just to call a routine save WORLD CLASS :jet3 Got a chance to redeem himself if this goes to pens though.

This final has truly been woeful.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

WWE mention :cole


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Andre said:


> Hopefully United fans are critical of De Gea for that Puncheon goal instead of rolling over hypodermic needles just to call a routine save WORLD CLASS :jet3 Got a chance to redeem himself if this goes to pens though.
> 
> This final has truly been woeful.


If anyone was at fault it was the GK although credit to Puncheon for just striking it.

Awful final, but no worse or better than any Man United match in the last 2 years. All the "hyperbole" directed at LVG is true - he is a "destroyer of teams", he is "anti-football", and this isn't United fans these are the likes of Stoichkov and Zlatan saying this.

Anyway hopefully these are his last moments. Even if you don't like Man United, surely the neutral would rather have the entertaining United back rather than this one?


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

LVG does need to go United's sake. I wouldn't believe Stoichkov though. That guy is a nutter and he had a beef with Van Gaal at Barcelona. I'm surprised LVG has failed at United given the fact that he is a proven winner. I think his tactics doesn't suite the Premier League.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

So Van Gaal stay then?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bosque


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:mark: :woo

Van Gaal still needs to unkout


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank fuck that's over. WORST FINAL OF ALL TIME :jet3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Unlackiiiieeeeee Pards


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

No United PARAGRAPHS tonight? Did that INSPIRATIONAL comeback not inspire you all? :jet3


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Glad we won. Average final became exciting towards the end for a bit. Embarassed about how we play. 

I didn't realise it but our style of football is much more important to me than winning trophies. On that basis, LVG out. Also for the fact that LVG's style will only get you so far, and the United fanbase expect more than 5th + an FA Cup. 4th and no cup would have been better in my opinion.

Listening to LVG now and for some reason I don't have the energy to hate him any more. I feel sorry for him and just wish he wasn't associated with our club.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gonna have to give that final a









Woeful viewing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LINGARD

:mark:

FA CUP 

:mark:

MOURINHHOOOOOOOO

:mark:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36351371












> Manchester United will appoint Jose Mourinho as their new manager, BBC Sport understands.
> 
> Mourinho has been out of work since he was sacked by Chelsea in December.
> 
> ...


*A GOOD DAY*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

HAHA YES!

Fucking get in there. Board have seen sense. Ruthless. LVG out immediately. Holy shit I can't believe it.

We won the FA Cup and my expression barely changed, and this announcement has made me fucking happy! I knew it, I knew we could win the Cup *and* get LVG out. This is fantastic. We ar ehaving our cake and eating it. 

Let's redesign rebuild and reclaim.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Just been watching Big Ron on MUTV, he had to have been in the bar since before the game. He was nearly falling asleep during his sentences. Though that might have been the result of watching United play for 120 minutes. 

BBC reporting the Mourinho thing and they usually hold back until there's something concrete to go on. Van Gaal's post match interview was all about him and how he has won a 'title' in every club he managed, nothing about how the cup win will inspire the club to greater things etc. It's happening. Get on the bus. The Special bus.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Could have let van Gaal have his moment, but not disappointed to see him go


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Click Above to Play ⇧


How much of a cunt he looks :lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Throughout the majority of the match I was afraid and beyond pissed....

(seriously I was losing my shit) :hutz


How we _CONCEIVED A GOAL FIRST_ just before the first 2 halves were _ALMOST OVER_, ...._IMMEDIATELY SCORED_ to save our asses before time ran out, _GOT A RED CARD_ in the 3rd half and were looking dreadful, _AND STILL SCORED _in the final half just felt like a SuperCena moment and it turned sheer sorrow from me into complete joy and I was fucking losing my sanity out of happiness if that makes any sense. The entire match seemed like it was scripted to have a story of someone who defied the odds after a good fucking beating and just rose to the top, I don't know if I should be pissed this destroyed my blood pressure or happy how it played out made it seem like a fairy tale. The amount of joy I feel is just biblical.

I feel like I just married the love of my life, I haven't been this happy about sports in FOREVER. 










*MANCHESTER UNITED!!!! I LOVE YOU BABE!!!! *:jose

It's so beautiful seeing Rooney hold the title, it's so beautiful watching this moment with my girl who happens to be in Manchester and has a HARDCORE United fan as a father, it's so beautiful that THAT BEAUTIFUL SPANISH MAN DEFENDED US WITH ALL HIS BEAUTIFULNESS. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Seriously, Jesus Christ I can't stop listening to this...






Also idk if you folks got this, but Jose apparently got the job.

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/36351371

I can't say I'm displeased, but hey, buh bye LVG. Thanks for the title nonetheless. :fergie


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gandhi said:


> How we _CONCEIVED A GOAL FIRST_


:lmao

Your post was a bit of a:jet3 reaction to the cup win, but congrats :fergie


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh wow so Van Gaal lost a job even he win trophy. Can't say he doesn't deserve this but at least they(whoever just a reporters or club officials) should wait bit longer. Congrats to red devil though. Next season should be fun.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

jaysus fucking christ can we stop calling the FA Cup a 'title' please?

it's a cup, the title is the league


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Seb said:


> :lmao
> 
> Your post was a bit of a:jet3 reaction to the cup win, but congrats :fergie


thank you :fergie


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Worst kept secret in football is near completion then.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> HAHA YES!
> 
> Fucking get in there. Board have seen sense. Ruthless. LVG out immediately. Holy shit I can't believe it.
> 
> ...


A man has just won your tinpot club a trophy for the first time in years and you're laughing at him losing his job.

I'd call you a typical manc bif but you're probably Welsh or Irish like the rest of them


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ah, the tearing down of that fraud club begins.

year 1. optimism
year 2. false dawn
year 3. sheer and utter capitulation 

i cannot WAIT for mourinho to kill those jokers. :keegan utd fans will be BEGGING for van gaal


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

A lot of interesting teams/managers in the Prem next year, gonna be exciting, a lot of fascinating matchups. Pep's City, Klopp's Liverpool, Mou's Man Utd, Rafa's Newcastle, Ranieri's Leicester, Conte's Chelsea etc. etc. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> A man has just won your tinpot club a trophy for the first time in years and you're laughing at him losing his job.
> 
> I'd call you a typical manc bif but you're probably Welsh or Irish like the rest of them


Lol this is a very strange comment.

I am laughing at how good it feels to have 2 good things happen to our club.

Read another comment of mine, one before the one you quote: "I don't have the energy to hate LVG, I feel sorry for him, but I no longer want him associated with our club." That is literally what I said, you have assumed I'm laughing directly at him, and I am not. I'm just laughing. It's a United day.

Obviously, in complete isolation, your comment makes sense, because it sounds like: _"A man has just won your tinpot club a trophy for the first time in years and you're laughing at him losing his job."_

If LVG had been in charge for one day, and I was making my comments after just one day, I would certainly be incorrect in my assertions.

But the sad truth is that LVG has been in charge for close to two years and has been making terrible decisions.

I'm not sure if you have followed the FA Cup closely at all this year, but Manchester United won the trophy by default, not through skill or management. We were given an easy task, and whilst it is true you can only beat the teams that are infront of you, LVG had it quite easy.

I am merely being realistic. It's tough to win a trophy and lose your job on the same day. The magnitude of that is not lost on me, I am not some heartless brute. LVG is still a human being and I reserve a small amount of sympathy for him. LVG is a typical "try hard". Unfortunately his hardest simply is not enough, FA Cup trophy or not, it isn't enough.

If Jose brings us Champions League football, that'll be enough for me. I'm not one to believe we deserve automatic silverware, but there is *one pre-requisite* of being a Man United manager, and that is: To play the United way. IE Pace, Wingers, Attack. You can put your own spin on it, but this is the only thing you need to do.

If Jose defaults to Jose of old, and delivers dull football... I expect some United fans to get bored by that as well. That may by fickle but that's football.

Anyway, main point, I think you're wrong in saying I was laughing at LVG and I'm not. I'm happy to have Mourinho.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Green Light said:


> A lot of interesting teams/managers in the Prem next year, gonna be exciting, a lot of fascinating matchups. Pep's City, Klopp's Liverpool, Mou's Man Utd, *Rafa's Newcastle*, Ranieri's Leicester, Conte's Chelsea etc. etc. Looking forward to it.


:blackguywithquizzicaleyebrow


EDIT: aww, fuck you thecoli


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

THE BOARD not fucking about with Mou's appointment kada


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The most beautiful sight of 2016 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Happy to finally win the FA cup a very nice 1 day early birthday gift that. Last time we won it was 2004 in Cardiff 12 years ago now but even longer since we last won FA cup at Wembley which was in 1999 some 17 years ago now. 

News on Jose coming in as our next boss after game today was leaked by Mendas. Some things will never change the club couldn't deny it any longer been like this for last 6 months. I would of hoped that lvg would least be given day to celebrate winning FA cup then Sunday-mon-tues then we can let him go & have better send off then this. Not exactly fair on the guy having to do post match press conference with bunch of journo who already know you have been sacked whilst your left in the dark just sitting there having won FA cup & all can ask is "are you going then?" Talk about game already. Not one of lvg biggest fans but even I feel for him here.

Oh well happy that he can go out as a winner & enjoy his retirement in Portugal with his wife. 

Quite interesting reading simon stones talking about Jose coming in he says the decisions were made clearer last week when lost to whu 3-2 & board feeling is that the club like ours should be in champions league & challenging for CL & PL no out of CL in Dec at group stages & finishing 5th he also hints that even Ed answers to his bosses/glazers which suggest far more interesting sub plot that glazers really pushed Jose to come in to replace lvg after this season was done & everyone else falls in line. 

I have my issues with Jose & that dreaded year 3 being the biggest issue plus his genuine lack of care with youngsters who we have quite a few of & this team needs them in it as were better with them around but lvg leaves us winning a trophy which should help progress team on to understand what like to win something next season & Jose is a winner doesn't matter if hate guy or not can't deny what he is or does & as a team we have forgotten how to win a PL trophy FFS I mean can't even challenge for damn thing anymore. 

Expect a lot of players to go & 4-5 new players in this summer min maybe 6 Tbf we need a LCB, CDM, CM & RW & then one of or both a 9 & 10 to.

Conte - Chelsea 
Pep - man city 
Wenger - Arsenal 
Kloop - Liverpool 
Jose - man Utd 

That list not included in it is koeman - saints, Poch - Spurs, bilic - whu, raneri - Leicester & wouldn't be shocked if Everton hire De boer now either. PL next season is gonna be something else.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

That match had my heart going from start to finish even if it was dull as shit. Seriously, United played cautious and negative first half whilst Palace tried to catch us on the break. Second half we did improve and created some chances but again the defence looked shaky at times. When Puncheon came on I said to my girlfriend that he will probably score as he usually has a good game against us (remember he performed well against us when he played for Blackpool) and surprise, surprise he scores the first goal.

It was nice to see us react straight away especially after Pardew danced like an absolute pissant. The winning goal was a fantastic volley from Lingard who showed a lot of energy when he came on. I thought Rooney played well second half, Mata was one of our better players despite being shoved out on the wing (when he went central he started to create more opportunities for us) and Carrick had a solid game. Not a great performance but you can genuinely count a 10/10 United display on one hand this season and in the end, we secured the FA Cup through grit and determination. Nothing amazing but I'm so glad we won and it was nice to see the players celebrate the way they did as it meant a lot to them. 

The day gets better with the reports that Mourinho coming to United is imminent. Like I've said countless times in the past, I don't mind LVG, in fact I like him but it hasn't worked out and having him in charge for a 3rd season would be incompetence of the highest order. Let him go out on a high with a cup win and retire and head back to Portugal with his head held high.

A fantastic night, now onto Hereford FC's match in the FA Vase Final tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I was seriously afraid that LVG's threats of still being at United next season were true. Sweet mercy.

At least we can look forward to the next 2 years before the inevitable 3rd year of Jose syndrome kicks in, but it will be fun while it lasts.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think Jose's had 3 3rd seasons in his career.

Chelsea 2006-07 = FA Cup and Carling Cup wins. 2nd in the Prem after having Cech out for half the season and about a month without having Terry and Carvalho fit (we had to play Ferreira and Essien as out centre backs at Anfield in Cech's first game back after having his head caved in...). And a CL semi final losing to Liverpool on penalties.

His Real Madrid 3rd season had so much infighting, yet they still managed a CL semi, 2nd in the leaggue and runners up in the Copa Del Rey. More is expected of course and saying that they came second in the league probably doesn't tell the story as they were way behind Barca, but it's a good season for most.

Of course his 3rd season at Chelsea this time around was bad. Really bad.

But yeah, the whole 3rd season thing is very :jet3

Saying that, I hope he has a shit 1st season, 2nd season, etc as long as he's there.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd argue that the third season syndrome shtick will be proven right or wrong at United. While man-management decisions cost him at Chelsea, the problems were always going to occur because of his personality at Real Madrid and his first Chelsea reign was interuptted by DOF/Chairman interference.

I can't see any of those causing problems at United unless he brought in some players with an ego and personality.

Keep in mind he's had 5 incredible second seasons.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cunt's move to not even give Van Gaal to night to celebrate before sacking him. Guessing Woodward was behind it, probably couldn't wait to blow his load. Bug-eyed fucking weaselly cunt.

The football was fucking dire for most of his reign but football is about winning shit and that's what Louis did in the end. Gave United fans our best moment in 3 years and for that (and his outright hatred of the media) I'll remember him fondly.

God knows what will happen with Mourinho. We'll probably never see Rashford again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I think Jose's had 3 3rd seasons in his career.
> 
> Chelsea 2006-07 = FA Cup and Carling Cup wins. 2nd in the Prem after having Cech out for half the season and about a month without having Terry and Carvalho fit (we had to play Ferreira and Essien as out centre backs at Anfield in Cech's first game back after having his head caved in...). And a CL semi final losing to Liverpool on penalties.
> 
> ...


The argument stands up a bit more if you look at it as "you only get 2 good seasons out of Mourinho".

Porto - No third season.

Chelsea - 3rd season was his weaker than his 1st and 2nd, but still good enough as you explained. Clear exception to the meme.

Inter - No third season.

Madrid - Awful third season. 15 points behind Barca, thrashed 4-0 by Dortmund in the CL after luckily stumbling past Man Utd and Gala.

Chelsea - Catastrophic third season.

When bashing Mourinho myself I personally prefer going after other things, such as his record of bringing through young/academy players :jose


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Joel said:


> I think Jose's had 3 3rd seasons in his career.
> 
> Chelsea 2006-07 = FA Cup and Carling Cup wins. 2nd in the Prem after having Cech out for half the season and about a month without having Terry and Carvalho fit (we had to play Ferreira and Essien as out centre backs at Anfield in Cech's first game back after having his head caved in...). And a CL semi final losing to Liverpool on penalties.
> 
> ...


I think Seb mentioned my worries re Jose that get 2 good years out of him & his 2nd years always tend to be better then his 1st but he hits burn out by year/season 3. I remember his 1st Chelsea spell being super impressive but his 3rd season with them I can recall them being very hard to beat still not as fun watch IMO when had robben & cuff down wings since duff gone to Newcastle & robben was getting hamstring injuries most that season but Lampard & Drogba were unstoppable I think drogba may even hit 30 goals in league? But I always felt that 06-07 missing something with Jose that spark, they were on tails all season think most gap was 6 points but Chelsea did closer gap in April down to 3 as lost to Portsmouth away 2-1 but we drew to Boro at OT 1-1 then Chelsea faced Newcastle away next day & had they won think would of been level on points with us but behind on GD? But they drew 0-0 & next week or not long after was day we came from behind beat Everton away 4-2 whilst Chelsea drew at home to Bolton 2-2. Just wasn't that same intensity & belief of previous season/s under him but league cup win, FA cup win & 2nd place finish was still impressive no doubt about it.

But it's after that where my worries come from. At Real Madrid they lost la liga title just won previous season by almost dare say Dec 2012 such was gap to barca & way they were playing again that motivation & fight seemed gone against the bottom half teams I think lost quite a few away from home from Aug - Dec that season plus Jose v Ramos camp v Ronny camp v Perez/board was under lining issue all that season never in la liga race at all, got to Copa deal Rey final which they lost to Atletico in own stadium & thrashed by Dortmund in 1st leg of SF in CL in a game tried bring it back in 2nd leg but went out. Again not that is totally dreadful but there is a stalling effect come third season where his team don't look as strong as did in previous season/s. Plus I really don't like him causing friction in the camp I know at Real Madrid they are huge egos everywhere & manager never in control nor has total power & always be unhappiness & conflict there in end for someone but just this nagging feeling of if not going well then does Jose go at it with his players with us? 

This past third season for him at Chelsea whilst he was there was a disaster. My guess is even he would admit that but not totally to blame no one naive enough to believe that as management above him on summer window last year was a mess. But He can't hide from how he did this season & I would be lying if I said it doesn't concern me what life with Jose will be like come his 3rd season with us my guess is 3 year deal is about right as don't see him as long term manager or solution so 3 year cycle is fine but board should be doing work behind scenes from 2018 onwards about finding his replacement in full knowledge that it's highly unlikely that get anything more then 3 season with Jose & by end of that third season it good idea freshen things up again & part ways.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

watching utd completely abandon the 'united way' (whatever that is) in the space of about 4 years has been a wonderful highlight.

the rashford/will grigg partnership in the championship should be great though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This thread has got awfully cynical/bitter/generally awful recently :hendo

Mourinho is a best case scenario. It's not perfect but there's no such thing as the perfect option. He's 100% an upgrade on Van Gaal who just wasn't working on multiple levels and massively messed up allowing us to finish 5th in a season where both Chelsea and City were awful by their standards. I fully expect Jose to get us back into the top 4 at least next season. Not an easy task given there's only 4 spots for Chelsea/City/Arsenal/Spurs/Utd to all battle for and that's even being massively disrespectful to Leicester. On the other hand though none of them are GREAT right now. This Summer is massive for pretty much all 5 teams. Spurs & Arsenal the least because I thing they have the bulk of their squad ready and just need a couple of impact signings. Chelsea massively need to fix the error of last summer and get in depth. Likewise for City plus some major first XI signings. 

Personnel wise our squad isn't as bad as people make out. Defence is ok bar the constant need for a RB. Shaw will be like a new signing (again). I'd much rather us have faith in the likes of McNair/CBJ/TFM as reserves then spending on another Rojo who we should cash in on now. Obviously the worry with Mourinho and Youth is a fair one. We badly need a creative presence in midfield. That's the area to spend big on. Morgan/Basti are fine to sit with them. Neither have shined this season but they can both do a good job if they're allowed to just do what they do. Wings are still a problem. I'd like Memphis to be given a chance under a new Manager because the potential is very much there but he just capitulated after a good start once Van Gaal started hauling him off. I'm not happy relying on any of Memphis/Mata/Lingard/Januzaj to be first choice. Spend big on a RW as well. We could probably do with another Striker but I don't think it's a priority now with THE RASH. He's earned the opportunity to be a major factor next season. Really depends on where Jose views Martial's place in the team. And Rooney's. Who sadly will still be a fixture. Not that I don't think Mourinho wouldn't have the balls to get rid of him but I'd be shocked given how he's talked about him in the past. So only really 2 BIG money signings are needed imo plus RB and depth. 

Final yesterday was what I expected. Make it a massive struggle but get through it in the end. Is harsh on Van Gaal for all this talk to break out the day he wins the FA Cup and given the timing I'm assuming this has been on the cards for a while so the timing probably isn't a total coincidence. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol just seen the daley blind interview

Man is not happy about the mourinho stuff

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> The argument stands up a bit more if you look at it as "you only get 2 good seasons out of Mourinho".
> 
> Porto - No third season.
> 
> ...


Got to remember that he didn't have a third season at Porto and Inter because he moved to better things after excellent second season. Porto stayed stable once he left, but Inter went to shit.

The youth thing is definitely a stick to beat him with though. Especially the season just past when a lot of Chelsea players let him down and he stuck with them instead of using youth to send a message.

Saying that, he's always been hired to "win things now" rather than "build us a squad for years". I think he could have brought through more than he did, but he knows if he doesn't deliver trophies then he'll be out. He's lasted the longest as Chelsea and Madrid manager in the last 10 years, so sometimes you have to wonder is the problem him or those two clubs...



The Monster said:


> I think Seb mentioned my worries re Jose that get 2 good years out of him & his 2nd years always tend to be better then his 1st but he hits burn out by year/season 3. I remember his 1st Chelsea spell being super impressive but his 3rd season with them I can recall them being very hard to beat still not as fun watch IMO when had robben & cuff down wings since duff gone to Newcastle & robben was getting hamstring injuries most that season but Lampard & Drogba were unstoppable I think drogba may even hit 30 goals in league? But I always felt that 06-07 missing something with Jose that spark, they were on tails all season think most gap was 6 points but Chelsea did closer gap in April down to 3 as lost to Portsmouth away 2-1 but we drew to Boro at OT 1-1 then Chelsea faced Newcastle away next day & had they won think would of been level on points with us but behind on GD? But they drew 0-0 & next week or not long after was day we came from behind beat Everton away 4-2 whilst Chelsea drew at home to Bolton 2-2. Just wasn't that same intensity & belief of previous season/s under him but league cup win, FA cup win & 2nd place finish was still impressive no doubt about it.


That was the season when Abramovich decided to stick his nose into everything good that was happening, gave him transfers he didn't want and made him play them which made us had to switch from a winning formation. 

We shouldn't have been in the title race by the time those Newcastle and Bolton games came by with the amount of key injuries we had and the crap happening behind the scenes. But yes, those were disappointing results. Although, the main goal that season was to win the CL and those games were before our semi finals with Liverpool. 



Seb said:


> But it's after that where my worries come from. At Real Madrid they lost la liga title just won previous season by almost dare say Dec 2012 such was gap to barca & way they were playing again that motivation & fight seemed gone against the bottom half teams I think lost quite a few away from home from Aug - Dec that season plus Jose v Ramos camp v Ronny camp v Perez/board was under lining issue all that season never in la liga race at all, got to Copa deal Rey final which they lost to Atletico in own stadium & thrashed by Dortmund in 1st leg of SF in CL in a game tried bring it back in 2nd leg but went out. Again not that is totally dreadful but there is a stalling effect come third season where his team don't look as strong as did in previous season/s. Plus I really don't like him causing friction in the camp I know at Real Madrid they are huge egos everywhere & manager never in control nor has total power & always be unhappiness & conflict there in end for someone but just this nagging feeling of if not going well then does Jose go at it with his players with us?


Don't disagree here and this is probably the first time his man managing skills looked like they were on the wane. Before then players looked like they would die for Mourinho, but I guess Madrid was a different animal. With the egos of everyone in the club (Perez, Mourinho and top players), it's hard to see any manager lasting more than 2 years there.



Seb said:


> This past third season for him at Chelsea whilst he was there was a disaster. My guess is even he would admit that but not totally to blame no one naive enough to believe that as management above him on summer window last year was a mess. But He can't hide from how he did this season & I would be lying if I said it doesn't concern me what life with Jose will be like come his 3rd season with us my guess is 3 year deal is about right as don't see him as long term manager or solution so 3 year cycle is fine but board should be doing work behind scenes from 2018 onwards about finding his replacement in full knowledge that it's highly unlikely that get anything more then 3 season with Jose & by end of that third season it good idea freshen things up again & part ways.


Maybe that would be a good idea. To have a contingency plan ready if Mourinho does flop in the 3rd season. But I don't think it'll happen. United are desperate for success and they do back their manager as much as they can as seen with Moyes and LvG. I don't think he'll have any problems with Woodward ready to give him what he needs.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Which ever way you look at it, it's going to be strange seeing Mourinho in the United dug out next season. Personally, i fully expect him to succeed at United. But he's got an uphill task ahead of him. I imagine Untied will be a lot more patient with him, even if results are not wins week in week out. I don't think United will/can compete for the title next season, lots of rebuilding to do etc....But by 17/18 i can see them challenging for everything. Being a force not only in the PL, but Europe also. With Mourinho at the helm, and Sir Alex as his unofficial advisor (someone in which Jose respects, and will listen to) Manchester United be a fucking scary prospect in a year or so!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

When Van Gaal said last week that expectations at United were "Too high", did he mean from the fans or the board? Just wondered who is was trying to blame for not finishing in the top four.

Is Giggs happy about all this I wonder?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Nobody should give a monkey's arse what Giggs thinks. 

Disgusting treatment of big Lou, all in all. Won United the most prestigious cup in all of fitba and he's sacked for that and that alone. Terrible. Absolutely atrocious behaviour from a classless club. Man Yoonited just won the Emirates FA Cup. And he's handed a P45 before he can even get blootered with Wazza and wee Rashpen! Any of you condoning this will burn in the abyss. You deserve it as well.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't think Van Gaal has done that bad of a job at United he has brought up a lot of youth being responsible for 23% of all youth played in the EPL which is properly something you're not going to get out of Jose and a lot of the reasons people dislike him is just because watching his team is horrible which is funny as he is known for attacking philosophy, but the media has been absolutely disgraceful the way they've treated him adding all this pressure on since basically Jose got sacked wouldn't help anyone and have just been straight disrespectful at points.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Manchester United have sought to clarify comments made by their manager Louis van Gaal earlier today.
> 
> The Dutchman, who is set to be sacked and replaced by Jose Mourinho, told a Sky reporter: “It’s over”.
> 
> ...


for the club to even bother clarifying would say to me they haven't actually got mourinho signed. like, if you have him signed, who gives a fuck? you tell van gaal to go suck eggs.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, I find it funny that the club have not announced anything and everyone is treating it like we have.

The leak came from Mou's camp and the Beeb. Man United are "expected" to make an announcement on Monday because of the stock exchange.

However, best not let facts get in the way of a good story so lets keep bashing the classlessness of Man Yoonited!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well, they make it pretty easy.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Sky sources understand Jose Mourinho is set to succeed Van Gaal as United manager, with his agent Jorge Mendes due to fly into the UK on Tuesday for talks.


So not sure he'll be announced tomorrow tbh, although Jose and United were obviously both in London yesterday. 

If all this is true and Van Gaal is sacked, then either it's just an unfortunate leak and/or pretty shitty timing when you have just won the FA Cup. 'Great on winning the cup, oh you're sacked btw'. Unless he knew beforehand, I dunno. I know he's not the most liked person in the world lol, but still.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

seabs said:


> *This thread has got awfully cynical/bitter/generally awful recently :hendo
> 
> Mourinho is a best case scenario. It's not perfect but there's no such thing as the perfect option. He's 100% an upgrade on Van Gaal who just wasn't working on multiple levels and massively messed up allowing us to finish 5th in a season where both Chelsea and City were awful by their standards. I fully expect Jose to get us back into the top 4 at least next season. Not an easy task given there's only 4 spots for Chelsea/City/Arsenal/Spurs/Utd to all battle for and that's even being massively disrespectful to Leicester. On the other hand though none of them are GREAT right now. This Summer is massive for pretty much all 5 teams. Spurs & Arsenal the least because I thing they have the bulk of their squad ready and just need a couple of impact signings. Chelsea massively need to fix the error of last summer and get in depth. Likewise for City plus some major first XI signings.
> 
> ...


Agree with most of this - And especially about the direction of this thread. 

Ultimately we just couldn't entrust Van Gaal with another window, especially now when all the bigger clubs are going to have something of an overhaul. I think we're in a better position than Chelsea/City, even without the CL football - There's some serious young talent in the team that's already pretty established in Shaw, Martial and Rashford. Fosu-Mensah is also a protoypical Mourinho player and here's huge excitement about him within the club and in Holland. Can't wait to see these guys develop and they're too good for Mourinho to ignore. The idea that he doesn't bring through young players has some merit, but he will play the young players if they're good enough and he has done in the past. 

Valencia has actually been solid as fuck since returning. Another guy I think Mourinho will really like too. Thought he was our best player in the final. Our biggest problem in defence under LVG has been the injuries rather than the players IMO. They're just not reliable. I think a new RB and CB will be targeted, can see Blind (who I really like) being used more as a utility guy while one of Jones/Rojo will be sold, if not both. 

Will be interesting what he does in midfield. Schneiderlin really has to improve under him. He was nowhere near the level required this season and often looked like the move was too big for him. Will probably keep Basti instead of Carrick who's out of contract but he's not going to be relied on to be anything more than a squad player. Think Rooney has probably done enough to merit consideration as a midfielder but if he drops off at all Mourinho will fuck him off. No way he'll tolerate that shit we saw from August to January. Mata will probably get a season to show something but not sure they'll be here for too long. No idea about Herrera - could be a key player or could be sold. 

I'd loan out Depay and see if he can get his confidence in this league. He doesn't seem to really work as a squad player. Rashford is looking too good not to be a huge factor next season but I still see us definitely going after a striker - We're still very short there and have all 3 guys starting anyways. 

I believe the Ibra hype and have since before it started. I genuinely think it makes sense. Boners everywhere if it happens.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mourinho not tolerate shit performances? Ivanovic screams hello. Mourinho has his favourites and it can become annoying fast. You'll find this out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Brock said:


> If all this is true and Van Gaal is sacked, then either it's just an unfortunate leak and/or pretty shitty timing when you have just won the FA Cup. 'Great on winning the cup, oh you're sacked btw'. Unless he knew beforehand, I dunno. I know he's not the most liked person in the world lol, but still.


It's about as classy as you would expect from Mourinho, that his camp leaks the appointment just hours after van Gaal wins the FA Cup.

I suspect that sort of behaviour is the reason why United stalwarts like Charlton were sceptical of giving him the job for so long.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I have just read on BBC that as Van Gaal left London today, he still wasn't officially told by the club about Mourinho. The person that leaked this shit is in the wrong mainly, although the club should have at least made Van Gaal aware of what the fuck was going on tbh.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Joel said:


> Mourinho not tolerate shit performances? Ivanovic screams hello. Mourinho has his favourites and it can become annoying fast. You'll find this out.




This.

And not only. Tolerating Oscar for 2 and half years in the expense of then 2 years in a row Chelsea player of the year and KDB who we all know how that turn out to be.

But good luck with him cause the guy needs to be put on a leash if United think they are that classy club. 

For three seasons with us he personally was fined around 6 times and the club a couple because he can't keep his mouth shut and disrespect everybody. 

I thin MU are a lock-on for Top 4 next season but I'm not sure they're will be a lot of silverware.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ledg said:


> This.
> 
> And not only. Tolerating Oscar for 2 and half years in the expense of then 2 years in a row Chelsea player of the year and KDB who we all know how that turn out to be.
> 
> ...


People tend to forget that Oscar was killing it in the first half of 2013-14. He was everywhere and was integral to the majority of good stuff we were doing. I think New Years Day 2014 is the best example. Mata was subbed off for Oscar on 55 minutes. Mata threw his toys out the pram about it, then Oscar went and assisted and then scored a nice goal. Unfotunately, February came and he fell off the face of the earth for some reason and has never recovered since.

KdB started the season and played good in the match vs Hull. He then got worse and worse. I'll always remember a game vs Swindon in the League Cup and I couldn't tell whether he was a Chelsea player or a League 1 player as he was appalling. Mourinho did do a poor job with him after this, as I'm not surprised he felt alienated. I remember Mourinho saying he would get some games around Xmas time and he didn't which disappointed me. But I'm sure he doesn't care much now and has proven how good he is. 

On the ban thing. Well witht he decisions we were getting form officials, someone had to speak up eventually. I'll miss having a manager that actually cares about the club and will call out bullshit, like that Burnley game when Matic could have had his leg broken, but he's the one who gets red carded. Mourinho went on Goals on Sunday the next day and destroyed the FA. They knew they fucked up as they didn't fine him. It's not always the best way and I don't care for it when he's clearly being a sore loser, but sometimes you gotta defend your colours and he did that for us well.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Typical that a certain someone seems to be having log in issues only now that this thread doesn't really serve a purpose anymore :side: although that person's posts weren't nearly as bad as some of the recent nonsense that's been posted.





Bored/tired of LVG/Mourinho and the general negative tone in here, so how about this:

Best goal of the season?

Best save of the season?

Best game of the season?

Best signing of the season?




Alli vs Palace, Myhill vs Kane/Spurs, Arsenal/Leicester (that's off the top of my head though, could change this) and Kante for me.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Best goal of the season?
*Dele Ali vs Palace*
Best save of the season?
*Hart vs West Hame*
Best game of the season?
*Liverpool / Arsenal 3-3*
Best signing of the season?
*Payet - West Ham*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not Norwich vs Liverpool, Andre? :brodgers


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

No you bloody Jamaican plonker :bigron

Seriously though that was actually a really poor game, with some of the worst defending you will ever see at a "high level". Entertaining for the neutral I guess. Heart attack and "get the noose" material for me.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Best goal of the season? Alli vs. Palace most likely. Purely for the loudness of the noise I made after them; Martial vs. Liverpool and Rashford vs. City

Best save of the season? Not sure on this one.

Best game of the season? United vs Palace yesterday. I'm aware it isn't actually the best game but it made me erect.

Best signing of the season? De Bruyne


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...an-gaal-manchester-united-players-near-mutiny

One example comes in the form of Van Gaal’s “evaluation sessions” the day after every match when the Dutchman could be so outspoken in his criticisms – “he would crucify players in front of each other”, according to one source – the two most senior players, Wayne Rooney and Michael Carrick, went to see him to air their concerns that it was damaging for morale and, in effect, a self-defeating exercise.

Van Gaal, to give him his due, was always willing to listen to complaints and encouraged his players to speak up. But the bad feeling continued. From that point onwards, he started sending the players individual emails detailing their faults and submitting video clips to highlight his dissatisfaction. Except by that stage a lot of the players were so disillusioned many ignored the emails or redirected them straight to their trash. Van Gaal suspected as much and had a tracker fitted so he could check if the emails were opened and for how long. It became a game of cat and mouse. Some players opened the emails on their mobiles, then left their phones on the side and wandered off for 20 minutes.


:LOL


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We have so many snakes in our squad

Can't wait for carrick and giggs to be fucked off

Shame we're stuck with carpet head

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Im fuckin hangin after yesterday. Well worth it though, even if the stewards WERE Nazis

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...an-gaal-manchester-united-players-near-mutiny



> So, how did it ever reach the stage where the manager of Manchester United can win the FA Cup, with all the glories it is supposed to bring, then be booed by considerable swaths of the club’s supporters and carry the trophy into his press conference only to be informed the news wires were flashing up stories of his imminent sacking?
> 
> For all Louis van Gaal’s faults, it was certainly a low stunt for that kind of information to be leaked while his suit was still damp from the spray of champagne. Van Gaal’s diminished popularity can probably be judged by the beery chants of “José Mourinho” on Wembley Way, as well as various stops along the Metropolitan line, throughout Saturday night, but no manager deserves that kind of treatment. Two have now been in this position since Sir Alex Ferguson’s retirement three years ago and Van Gaal, like David Moyes, found out through the people he called “my friends in the media”. Except, of course, he didn’t say it with any friendliness in his voice.
> 
> ...


Holy shit at some of that. 

Those emails...Banning first time shots. :lmao

Honestly delighted he's gone. I don't give a fuck how he was sacked. He got longer with United than he would have elsewhere, he was fortunate to even get the opportunity to turn it around. Seemed absolutely hell bent on coaching the flair out of our players. No wonder Di Maria, Memphis and Januzaj all went to shit. That stuff is just bizarre.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

those pieces of toast tho


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

One more goal than Sunderland tho. Wow.

I understand Giggs is an absolute club legend, but I don't understand this notion of him suddenly becoming manager of Manchester United without any experience, no matter who he is.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

How you gonna give these lads midnight toast and not get a heroes send off? Typical classless United right there. 

I'm sort of excited about the prospect of Jose at United. I've missed truly despising United. I didn't miss getting spanked by them for seven years on the bounce, but it felt weird only being able to laugh at them the last three seasons and not absolutely hate their guts. I mean, it was satisfying, but weird. With Jose, the piss shall boil once again.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Goodbye you crazy drunk uncle.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'll miss the press conferences, that is all.

Can't wait for the rage when Mourinho shitfests his way to the title in his 2nd season :mark:, already dreading his 3rd season disaster. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> How you gonna give these lads midnight toast and not get a heroes send off? Typical classless United right there.
> 
> I'm sort of excited about the prospect of Jose at United. I've missed truly despising United. I didn't miss getting spanked by them for seven years on the bounce, but it felt weird only being able to laugh at them the last three seasons and not absolutely hate their guts. I mean, it was satisfying, but weird. With Jose, the piss shall boil once again.


Pretty much negates our chances of beating ManU again. Wenger doesn't have a good record against ManU after the 2009 CL mare. Add Mou to the equation, it adds up well.

Mou vs. Pep to dominate again. The positive is that English teams will be relevant in Europe again.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

WTF are MU waiting for. still no official club statement :bunk

I am waiting for meltdown here. hilarious it start already.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

#BlueBloodOnRedThrone #JoseIsRed #EmbraceTheHate 

:brodgers

Where is a head smiley of Jose's smug face when you need it. Could only find his crybaby face.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

There's something amusing about United getting a devil as their manager. :kean


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735524778614902786


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

^ I give it 6 months.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I give yer mar 6 months


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Pummy said:


> WTF are MU waiting for. still no official club statement :bunk
> 
> I am waiting for meltdown here. hilarious it start already.


Finalising negotiations.

Man United have a certain set of contractual obligations with Adidas. Mourinho has another set of contractual obligations with Adidas, and together the three parties are sorting out Jose's legal image rights.

Once sorted, he should sign.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That Pardiola dancing gif needs to be added ASAP. ards


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Green Light said:


> I give yer mar 6 months


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Newcastle will be battling relegation again those poor geordies deserve better - FACT.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Just realized we're gonna be getting Pardiola vs. Guardiola next year :done

What a time to be alive :sodone


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Newcastle will be battling relegation again those poor geordies deserve better - FACT.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

This is surreal.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Special One :banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I am so shocked. I did not see this coming. This is surreal. I am so shocked.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Daemon_Rising said:
> 
> 
> > Newcastle will be battling relegation again those poor geordies deserve better - FACT.


Who's that? Guess either Pardew or Benitez?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

> Mamadou Sakho is no longer suspended. Worth a month imposed a precaution by UEFA on April 28, has not been extended by the European body and the French international defender Liverpool (26) is now allowed to resume operations professional. In all likelihood, Sakho, who had tested positive in a doping test after the eighth-final second leg Europa League against Manchester United (1-1), March 17, is likely to be relaxed in a few days. The arguments presented by its English lawyers were retained: the fat burner that has ingested was not on the list of unauthorized products, its line of defense from the start. The doping charge was therefore eliminated. Does he still have a chance to rejoin the group if Didier Deschamps Jérémy Mathieu does not recover sufficiently from his injury in the calf? The coach has to make its final list for Euro May 31
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/Mamadou-sakho-n-est-plus-suspendu/684087


Good Job Uefa looks like our best defender missed the most important game of the season for no reason.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He would have just played instead of Toure and Toure was your best player so I doubt it would have had much of an impact.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Joel said:


> He would have just played instead of Toure and Toure was your best player so I doubt it would have had much of an impact.


Well Lovren also plays like 10 times better when he is beside Sakho. 


Apparently Sakho might put up a lawsuit.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736561288269172736 :lol

I hope he does the cunts seem to have agenda against Liverpool they fined us for singing a song.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Typical Hull and their cycle. One place to relegated next season confirmed.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I would have rather seen Wednesday & Brighton go up instead of Burnley & Hull to make things a bit more interesting and unpredictable because we all know for a fact both clubs are destined to Yoyo up and down the leagues forever. Obviously both clubs will be relegated next season to the shock of no one.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Because I love you all and want to share this great video with you all:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735931878503501824


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I wish he'd get caned (Kane'd) to the throat.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736890841655087104
:dance2 :jet


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

took a pill in ibiza


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

EXCELLENT DANCER :jet


----------

